# Habéis Visto El Ibex 35. Marzo 2014: Los chicharros atacan al jefe +



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2014)

Apocalíptico mes.


----------



## Que viene (1 Mar 2014)

Vamos
Pole


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2014)

la pole pa mi :Baile:

ola que aze reve :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (1 Mar 2014)

pole.


por un pelo no abro el hilo... arjjjjj

ya había yo abierto aquí, con unas boobs de escándalo


http://burbuja.info/Habéis-visto-el-Ibex35-Marzo-La-bolsa-para arriba-la bolsa-para-abajo-y-a-mi-novio-le-he-visto-el-carajo.html


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2014)

Que viene dijo:


> Vamos
> Pole



acabas de cometer el ultimo error de tu vida


----------



## Que viene (1 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> acabas de cometer el ultimo error de tu vida



Tranquilo, un owned más no lo notarás


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2014)

ayer se vio que los gringos ya no tienen fuerza , estan a punto de guanear :abajo:


----------



## egarenc (1 Mar 2014)

Firspeich

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## amago45 (1 Mar 2014)

Pole y tal ...
Calopez, cambia el 286 por un pentium, machote ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Mar 2014)

Suspenden bankia de la cotizacion y se cae burbuja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

Bien Revenoso, bien!


----------



## Chila (1 Mar 2014)

llegado la primavera!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Este titulo no dice nada,



Reve es general 4 estrellas. El título es un mensaje en clave. Solo los iniciados y el Jato lo entendemos.


----------



## Tono (1 Mar 2014)

Empezamos bien el mes. :ouch::ouch:

*Maduro anuncia la nacionalización de Telefónica en Venezuela*

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2014/03/01/Maduro-anuncia-la-nacionalización-de-Telefónica


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reve es general 4 estrellas. El título es un mensaje en clave. Solo los iniciados y el Jato lo entendemos.



El otro titulo dava pistas del enculamiento de bankia a final de mes...señales


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

pillo simio.

Timofonica les saluda el nuevo mes


----------



## Durmiente (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sino y o también

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 01-mar-2014 at 09:44 ----------

Así me sale rápido en el tapatalk

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1 Mar 2014)

Entre Zuckerberg y Calopez vamos apañados... por qué tocáis ??!!??

*morning!*


----------



## kuroi (1 Mar 2014)

pillo sitio


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio. 
Calopez, hay que espabilar hombre.


----------



## Tono (1 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo iba a responder a tono que bkia realmente ha subido hoy... de 1,51 a 1,521... asi que de castigo por fundamentales nada en este caso... para los que estámos dentro ed otra cosa..



te contesto aquí.

Lo de Bankia ayer ha sido otra historia, que ya veremos como acaba.
Cuando comentaba los fundamentales es por las empresas que han sacado resultados horribles estos días: 

ACS: beneficios sólo por ingeniería financiera
FCC: pérdidas milmillonarias
Acciona: pérdidas milmillonarias
TEF: caída del negocio a niveles del 2009 (En españa -13,6%)
Sacyr: se come la obra de Panamá con patatas


----------



## ane agurain (1 Mar 2014)

calopez, que la gente está muy quemada


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2014)

Me uno al hilo.
¡Calopez dimisión!


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio ya en tercera o cuarta página...

oiga y nadie comenta el preciosísimo espectáculo que dieron los yankies a última hora... decían que motivado por el crash de un ETF de ishares que seguía al sector Biotech. 5.000 millones de nada... Pero lo del ETF ya salió anteayer...

En fín que aún no puedo estar a loro de todo... así que ya me enteraré... de cual fue la excusa para la barrida.

Tono, el enlace ese de El Pis me lleva a noseque de una jirafa... no me obligue a banearle... que toy mu loco...


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Mar 2014)

Arrrrrrancamooooossss!!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Mar 2014)

Me gustan los últimos títulos. Estais sembrados. Buenas plusvis este mes contra viento y marea a todos.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (1 Mar 2014)

Pues volvemos al jilo, marzo puede ser muy interesante


----------



## napartarra (1 Mar 2014)

¿Tiene algo que ver la caída de los servers de Bitcoin y de Burbuja? 
Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Mar 2014)

¿Ya funciona?

Los chicharros son lo últimos en subir y los primeros en bajar.


----------



## Geyperman (1 Mar 2014)

Hilo nuevo, otro mes más por aquí. A ver si Ence deja de bajar ya coño!!


----------



## Topongo (1 Mar 2014)

Sirio

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## credulo (1 Mar 2014)

Este mes va para arriba...


----------



## paulistano (1 Mar 2014)

Sitio.

Con quitarle la sub elevado a n pole a Monlovi me vale:Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (1 Mar 2014)




----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Eurocrack (1 Mar 2014)

Coño!! Si ya funciona!!

Pillo sitio también


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> te contesto aquí.
> 
> Lo de Bankia ayer ha sido otra historia, que ya veremos como acaba.
> Cuando comentaba los fundamentales es por las empresas que han sacado resultados horribles estos días:
> ...



El tejido empresaurial patrio o no existe o lo que existe está realmente jodido.

Lo índices se mueven por flujos financieros. Cuando se acaben, por detrás no hay nada que justifique los niveles actuales.

Por otra parte, las cuentas de los bancos patrios no hay por donde cogerlos. Mueven provisiones de arriba a abajo para contablemente tapar bujeros y los beneficios los sacan de la deuda expañola.

Su negocio per sé, ni está ni se le espera.


----------



## Robopoli (1 Mar 2014)

Pole!!! Yo me esperaba para el título algo así como "A Dios rogando y con el Marzo dando" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## napartarra (1 Mar 2014)

He mirado el tema de los Bitcoins y me parece complicadísimo o lo siguiente.

Esto es lo que dice irónicamente un usuario del hilo oficial respecto de uno de los manuales https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=390262.0 :



Nico dijo:


> Zyro, son menos de *119 pasos* y apenas *dos sistemas *operativos y *cuatro programas* involucrados... qué le veis de difícil a eso ?



Otros usuarios comentan: que la falta/robo/perdida/estafa de 800.000 o 2.000M de bitcoins, según distintas fuentes, supondrá una subida de precio para los que aun los tengan ... 






Hay quien niega que esta gráfica sea representativa ...

Aun así sigue habiendo cierto optimismo y me da pena por el dinero que ya han perdido ... y por el que perderán. Los que lo asumían como previsible se muestran resignados.

Actualmente el Bitcoin (estafa o no o lo que sea) solo puede ser un valor especulativo y no sirve para realizar compraventa de bienes o servicios porque, debido a su exagerada fluctuación, si te compras ahora una barra de pan, no sabes si estas pagando 2€ o 200€ según la hora y minuto en el que la compres.

En mi opinión, el sistema está muy verde, no hay seguridad jurídica o financiera alguna, depende de la informática (que es absolutamente insegura y manipulable) y en el caso de que realmente floreciera y se regulara internacionalmente sin que ningún país disienta y/o rompa el sistema (lo que parece improbable a medio/largo plazo), aun en ese caso, si el uso de Bitcoins o alguno de sus sucedaneos, caracterizado por su anonimato, evita el pago de impuestos, lo más probable es que los Estados lo ilegalicen en poco tiempo o lo regulen exageradamente. 

Si algo mueve dinero, tarde o temprano será controlado por los Estados.

Si la regularización finalmente lo convierte en una moneda de intercambio sujeta al sistema impositivo, creo que *para eso ya existía el dinero tradicional *y no hubiera supuesto ningún avance. Si el futuro muuuuy lejano es la creación de una moneda mundial si que podría ser un gran avance, pero igual por entonces ya vivamos en Marte.

*RESUMEN*: Antes compraría acciones de "Banca Civíca" o sellos de Forum Filatélico que Bitcoins.


----------



## ... (1 Mar 2014)

Con esta caída me he dado cuenta de lo realmente enganchado que estoy al HVEI


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (1 Mar 2014)

*..........*

10 cosas que no sabias sobre el Clítoris.
10 cosas que no sabias sobre el Clítoris - MBC Times


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

Que buenos eran los yonkis estos.....

[YOUTUBE]LpR7iZMGu9I[/YOUTUBE]

Nooooooo I doooon't have a gun :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:



(Como era eso de Open(11,*).... Dios que viejo me siento!!!!)


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (1 Mar 2014)

*La economia y el IBEX35*

La verdad quee s muy curioso como Europa ha ido viniendose abajo y una de las peores caidas ha sido la de España, mientras existen países que antes eran muy pobres como los de america latina que ahora crecen muchisimo:

Las perspectivas economicas de America Latina para 2014 - MBC Times


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pole!!! Yo me esperaba para el título algo así como "A Dios rogando y con el Marzo dando"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Otra solicitud de baneo....

*General R3v3 is calling the Hungarians to pay you a visit.*


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Mar 2014)

Buen día sin bolsa

Calopez dimisión





Juan Andrés Ponce dijo:


> 10 cosas que no sabias sobre el Clítoris.
> 10 cosas que no sabias sobre el Clítoris - MBC Times



Buen coctel, bolsa, humor y formación; la fornicación tambien


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2014)




----------



## napartarra (1 Mar 2014)

Por añadir algo más en el tema de Bitcoins:

Los Bitcoins "se minan" cualquier persona podría usar unos medios informáticos para resolver una especie de puzzle que tiene como recompensa la generación de unos Bitcoins. Obviamente cada vez resulta más complicado. Pero no se puede descartar que un avance informático inunde de Bitcoins el mercado y se desplome o que los ordenadores de Google se pongan un día a lanzar Bitcoins masivamente.

Hay algunos acaudalados en este sistema que ya ha creado ricos y pobres, elites y miserables. Como se puede ver en la gráfica,"10.947 personas en todo el mundo actualmente poseen el 75% de los bitcoins minados hasta la fecha (unos 9,75 millones de bitcoins)"







No parece justo ni equitativo ni redistribuye la riqueza y, como siempre, unos tienen todo y otros nada, llámese petroleo o Bitcoins. 

Nada nuevo bajo el sol y la avaricia humana sirve para destruir cualquier proyecto por bienintencionado que sea.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

Mi nuevo Héroe. Miren como le suelta el derechazo al gordopapas....sin derramar una gota de champán!!

Epic!!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Mar 2014)

Ane como acx esta sera la rotura buena par a los 11 largos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2014)

Que viene dijo:


> Tranquilo, un owned más no lo notarás



Ustec no sabe con quién se está jugando los cuartos.... primer aviso :no:


----------



## Tono (1 Mar 2014)

Los bolsos de nivel que te mueres de la muerte (de Coach y similares)

un motivo más para invertir en ellos, choose your bag wisely

[YOUTUBE]lncwRnV4Gsg[/YOUTUBE]

¿subió la adrenalina o no?


----------



## mpbk (1 Mar 2014)

paso de este hilo


----------



## peseteuro (1 Mar 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Entre Zuckerberg y Calopez vamos apañados... por qué tocáis ??!!??
> 
> *morning!*





Pedazo de Té taza blanca


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2014)

Pole, pillo posi desde España unos días.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Pole, pillo posi desde España unos días.



Wellcome back.


----------



## Tono (1 Mar 2014)

Dos motivos que justifican la caída de TEF
al principio me costaba ver el motivo de su caída tras resultados, así visto ya está muy claro:

1/ Deterioro evidente de márgenes y facturación. Un desastre de gestión desde el 2009.







2/ Follones en latinoamérica:

La devaluación encubierta en Venezuela le cuesta 1.800 millones a Telefónica



> Venezuela se ha convertido en una pesadilla para los financieros de Telefónica. Aunque el negocio en el país va aparentemente viento en popa, la alta inflación y la constante pérdida de valor del bolívar venezolana, junto con las barreras a la repatriación de dividendo, golpean una y otra vez a las cuentas del grupo que preside César Alierta. El último golpe se ha producido este mismo año y ni siquiera está contabilizado aún, pero sí está cuantificado: *1.800 millones de patrimonio, de los que 1.200 millones son directamente una merma de activos financieros. Y la factura sigue creciendo.*



-Los litigios fiscales de Telefónica en Brasil suman ya 2.038 millones sin provisionar
-Telefónica se juega otros 340 millones en pleitos por impuestos en Perú



> Los impuestos se han convertido en terreno de batalla para Telefónica en algunos países latinoamericanos. la compañía que preside César Alierta tiene las mayores disputas fiscales en Brasil y Perú, donde se juega cerca de 2.400 millones de euros.



Los litigios fiscales de Telefónica en Brasil suman ya 2.038 millones sin provisionar | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Wellcome back.



Hombre, está claro que había que estar en España para coronar el cierre de un mes en el que hubo 600 páginas aprox. Señal y garantía de que el guano está comenzando a inquietarse y a salir de su cueva. Que sean los ojos quienes nos guien por este mundo de engaños.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2014 at 13:03 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Dos motivos que justifican la caída de TEF
> al principio me costaba ver el motivo de su caída tras resultados, así visto ya está muy claro:
> 
> 1/ Deterioro evidente de márgenes y facturación. Un desastre de gestión desde el 2009.
> ...





No te preocupes porque esos 2,038 millones no se materializarán. El verdadero impacto en la cuenta de resultados serán unos 200 millones que son los que servirán para "comprar" las voluntades necesarias para mitigar el riesgo de los otros 1,800 millones.

Empezamos dando zambomba de la buena.


----------



## Krim (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio: May the guano be with us, may the reward be with you

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (1 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero de momento el mercado le está pasando factura por adelantado.

Y ahora la trampa contable de ACS para presentar beneficios este año, pero que tampoco ha colado en el mercado:

*ACS salva sus cuentas gracias a un pelotazo de ingeniería financiera con Iberdrola*



> ACS ha tirado de ingeniería financiera para apuntarse un ingreso en caja de 856 millones de euros, según consta en el informe de las cuentas anuales de 2013. La compañía tenía desde mediados de 2012 una exposición con derivados sobre 597,3 millones de acciones de la eléctrica tras verse forzada a vender un 12% del capital por la amenaza de ejecución bancaria, Una estructura que, tras reconocer las pérdidas, le permitía beneficiarse de una potencial subida de la cotización de la multinacional energética.
> 
> Respecto al beneficio neto, la firma ganó 702 millones frente a las pérdidas de 1.928 millones que había contabilizado un año antes por la depreciación de su inversión en Iberdrola que tantas alegrías le está dando actualmente.
> 
> ACS salva sus cuentas gracias a un pelotazo de ingeniería financiera con Iberdrola - Noticias de Empresas



Un motivo más , junto a la necesidad de venta a buen precio de la participación de Bankia, para apostar por Iberdrola.
Tienen que subirla sí o sí.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio, calopez dimisión, y prefería el titulo del OoM 
felices carnavales a todos, disfruten de sus plusvis antes de que Pandoro les castigue por sus pecados!

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (1 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pero de momento el mercado le está pasando factura por adelantado.
> 
> Y ahora la trampa contable de ACS para presentar beneficios este año, pero que tampoco ha colado en el mercado:
> 
> ...



Pero no nos olvidemos del efecto descuento cuando saquen el paquete. Es probable ademas que hasta que la suelte iberdrola no tire del todo... con todo lo bien que lo esta haciendo ehhh. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

Timofónica se va a los 9,XX.

Tengo a mi diablillo de maxwell susurrándome que se va sin parar hasta los 6,XX pero será que por las mañanas le gustar pimpar ::::::


----------



## Tono (1 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pero no nos olvidemos del efecto descuento cuando saquen el paquete. Es probable ademas que hasta que la suelte iberdrola no tire del todo... con todo lo bien que lo esta haciendo ehhh.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



más que bien lo está haciendo, un +9,5 % en mi caso

ese descuento que dices tras la venta, no importará si la suben lo suficientemente arriba , la cuestión es que 'fabriquen' un buen máximo cuidando el valor

y lo bonito de la jugada es que Iberdrola vale 5,50€ hoy en día por fundamentales, osea que ese posible máximo debería pasar de ahí holgadamente 

(estoy reflexionando en alto, que nadie me haga caso por estas cuentas de la lechera)


----------



## Topongo (1 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> más que bien lo está haciendo, un +9,5 % en mi caso
> 
> ese descuento que dices tras la venta, no importará si la suben lo suficientemente arriba , la cuestión es que 'fabriquen' un buen máximo cuidando el valor
> 
> ...



Si yo la llevo desde hace un par de años en la carteta lp buen dividendo y han mejorado bastante la gestión no tengo intención de quitatmela asi que la cotización no me preocupa demasiado como la de enagas o san...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica se va a los 9,XX.
> 
> Tengo a mi diablillo de maxwell susurrándome que se va sin parar hasta los 6,XX pero será que por las mañanas le gustar pimpar ::::::



Que agorero....y magufo. Agorufo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chila (1 Mar 2014)

In iberdrola we trust.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2014)

Ane, si puedes y quieres, ¿le echarías un vistazo a Azkoyen?


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio.

Calopez dimisión.

Muerto viviente owneado ya en el primer post del hilo. Que será lo próximo? Owneds retroactivos?


----------



## StartingOver (1 Mar 2014)

Tengo una cartera pequenia en euros con los siguientes valores: 

unos 6000 en telefonica
unos 6000 en enagas
unos 12000 en tecnicas reunidas
unos 13000 en un fondo indice referenciado al ibex 35 (unmanaged fund)

consejos please?

gracias


----------



## tesorero (1 Mar 2014)

Buenas tardes, pillo sitio.


----------



## vermer (1 Mar 2014)

Aprovechó para saludaros y decir que se echa en falta a unos cuantos pesos pesados. A veres si se dan una vuelta.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio sin prisa


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2014)

StartingOver dijo:


> Tengo una cartera pequenia en euros con los siguientes valores:
> 
> unos 6000 en telefonica
> unos 6000 en enagas
> ...



Dependes demasiado de España.Yo cambiaria los 13000 por un fondo value internacional (bestinver o metavalor)


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2014)

StartingOver dijo:


> Tengo una cartera pequenia en euros con los siguientes valores:
> 
> unos 6000 en telefonica
> unos 6000 en enagas
> ...



Tú de eso del carbón como que no has leído sobre ello


----------



## egarenc (1 Mar 2014)

Para los Bestinveros, un pequeño buen resumen del Rankiero Joaquim de la confe del jueves en BCN:

_*Conferencia Anual de Inversores de Bestinver en Barcelona
Unos breves apuntes sobre la XIII Conferencia de inversores de ayer en Barcelona:*

Antes de empezar la conferencia en sí, Francisco hizo un primer y único comentario sobre la noticia/rumor de la venta de Bestinver. La relación con Acciona ha sido siempre excelente y se produzcan o no cambios, ellos seguirán dedicándose a lo suyo, gestionar.
La oficina en Londres tienen carácter permanente. Francisco estará en ella 2 o 3 años y posteriormente se prevé que siempre esté presente un miembro del equipo. Tienen acceso a mucha información.
El registro de Bestinver Sicav Lux les permite una pequeña diversificación geográfica de la clientela. Primera de las reiteradas referencias a la fidelidad y paciencia de sus clientes, que les permite entre otras cosas gestionar de la manera en que lo hacen.
Sobre la modificación de la política de inversión de Bestinfond, se debe a que estaban casi al límite de inversión fuera de la zona Euro y no podrían seguir replicando la inversión de Bestinver Internacional. Sorpendentemente (fue la palabra utilizada) están encontrando oportunidades en EEUU y Asia. Aunque siguen viendo oportunidades en Europa, están viendo más posibilidades fuera de la zona Euro. En Iberia el universo de inversión es bastante reducido.
Sobre la cartera internacional, suben el valor objetivo un 6,2% respecto a 12/2012, incrementan posiciones defensivas y cash. Matizan y reiteran en el turno de preguntas que el aumento de liquidez no se debe a desconfianza o falta de oportunidades, sino a que no han podido reinvertir mismo ritmo que las ventas. Prefieren reducir algo el potencial alcista seleccionando empresas de muy alta calidad.
Exposición geográfica actual:
No euro: 56,4%. Emergentes 20,7%, EEUU 18,8%, Reino Unido 14,0%, Suiza 2,9%
Euro: 33,9%. Francia, Alemania, norte 22,9%. Italia 8,2%. PIGS 2,8% Liquidez 9,7%

Sobre la cartera ibérica, bajan el valor objetico un -5,7%. Mismo argumento sobre calidad, defensivos, liquidez aumenta hasta el 20%.
Exposición geográfica de Bestinfond:
No euro: 52,0%. Emergentes 21,3%, EEUU 16,4%, Reino Unido 11,8%, Suiza 2,5%
Euro: 36,5%. Francia, Alemania, norte 21,2%. Italia 6,5%. PIGS 8,8% Liquidez 11,5%
Como la cartera ya se comenta y es fácilmente consultable, paso a los valores del top 10 de los que se hizo mención.
Entran en cartera Hyundai (3,6%), Generals Dynamics y Samsung ((2,6% ambas). Hyundai es el ejemplo de inversión de esta conferencia. General Dynamics sirve indirectamente como parte de la respuesta a una pregunta acerca de si hay una criba ética sobre las empresas en que se invierte. La respuesta fue que se invierte en negocios legales y que ellos son incapaces de establecer las reglas para ir más allá.
El modo de entrar en Hyundai, mediante acciones preferentes, con un gran descuento y dividendo mejorado, lo consideran un buen sistema para mejorar el precio.
Baja algo el peso de Wolters, ejemplo del año pasado. El negocio no ha ido tan bien como esperaban, pero en respuesta (más que previsible) a una pregunta, por la evolución en una año no se plantean vender y pasar a otro valor.
Bajan también en Portugal Telecom, que consideran muy buena compañía y muy bien gestionada. Pero el negocio en Brasil no ha funcionado bien y la compañía va a aumentar ahí su exposición.
Aumentan en Galp, Telefónica, Arcelormittal y Elecnor.
Comentan que no tiene sentido actualmente invertir en pequeñas empresas, por el volumen de los fondos. Citan concretamente a Adolfo Domínguez como ejemplo de empresa en la que se hubiesen planteado entrar, pero que debido a ser demasiado pequeña se desestimó.
A la pregunta de si con los fondos en máximos es mejor esperar a caídas para entrar, respondió con un rápido cálculo sobre lo que se pierde de rentabilidad quien espera una caída que no se sabe cuándo se producirá. El invierte en cuanto tiene disponibilidad. La proporción, la recomendada por la gestora y que corresponde a Bestinfond, 80% internacional y 20% Iberia.
Se entra en una serie de preguntas sobre valores concretos, aciertos, errores,… pelín pesado para mí y servidor se fué. Entre otros se mencionó a Imtech, donde seguimos a pesar de no haber funcionado lo bien que se esperaba.
Salu2
_

XIII Conferencia Anual de Inversores de Bestinver (2/3) - Rankia


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Mar 2014)

Bolsa cerrada, burbuja caída, fin de semana... y ya estamos en la página 8.
Este mes promete.
Les deseo felices plusvis para este marzo fallero y primaveral.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Tú de eso del carbón como que no has leído sobre ello



El conforero tiene una cartera conservadora (en teoría, riesgo España como dice Ponzi) y le hablas del carbón.... ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Tú de eso del carbón como que no has leído sobre ello



Se habla, se dice, se comenta que por ahí, en los USA, hay unas empresitas dedicadas a la extracción del carbón que están en momento de compra.
Maestro Janus, el mes pasado tuve una vida muy complicada.
Si no es mucho pedir ¿puede refrescar algo de lo que comentó?
Se le agradecerá.

Ya hemos trabajado otras veces en las minas de ANR y, la verdad, es que no nos ha ido mal.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El conforero tiene una cartera conservadora (en teoría, riesgo España como dice Ponzi) y le hablas del carbón.... ::



Safe haven.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Safe haven.


----------



## egarenc (1 Mar 2014)

tarde de cine


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

[YOUTUBE]uTJ4z4H432o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EbBHax4-5yY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (1 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pole!!! Yo me esperaba para el título algo así como "A Dios rogando y con el Marzo dando"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Siempre podenos continuar con "en Abril, osos mil"


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

A partir del minuto 6:00, nos llevan bastante ventaja 8:

[YOUTUBE]jCED_KuI7F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (1 Mar 2014)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Siempre podenos continuar con "en Abril, osos mil"



Mooooooooola!! A ver si para el mes que viene cala la idea


----------



## goldberg (1 Mar 2014)

Joder, con la que se esta liando en Ucrania y vosotros hablando de cine? :rolleye:

Vaya lunes que viene por el horizonte...:cook::cook:


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Se habla, se dice, se comenta que por ahí, en los USA, hay unas empresitas dedicadas a la extracción del carbón que están en momento de compra.
> Maestro Janus, el mes pasado tuve una vida muy complicada.
> Si no es mucho pedir ¿puede refrescar algo de lo que comentó?
> Se le agradecerá.
> ...



Llego un mes más o menos out del foro. Living for the moment.

[YOUTUBE]m6y1uBp9_po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Algas (1 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.

Manteniendo mis PRISAS :o y mis amper:


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Para los Bestinveros, un pequeño buen resumen del Rankiero Joaquim de la confe del jueves en BCN:
> 
> _*Conferencia Anual de Inversores de Bestinver en Barcelona
> Unos breves apuntes sobre la XIII Conferencia de inversores de ayer en Barcelona:*
> ...



Muy interesante,una pena q solo vayan a subir el video de la conferencia del lunes en Madrid.Estan encontrando mas valor fuera de España,principalmente en Hong kong,corea,uk y USA.Quizas el tamaño lo estan notando mas en España,no pueden meter muchas accs de Baron de ley,Miquel o Vidrala....No sabia q se habian planteado la entrada en Adolfo Dominguez ,aqui la comentamos hace año y pico.Has visto son bastante honestos en las conferencias.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Llego un mes más o menos out del foro. Living for the moment.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]m6y1uBp9_po[/YOUTUBE]



Viva a tope, pero sin excesos, esta vida es un montón de mentiras con maravillosas cosas buenas. Disfrute todo lo que pueda de estas últimas. Nunca se sabe dónde tenemos el final.


----------



## egarenc (1 Mar 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Joder, con la que se esta liando en Ucrania y vosotros hablando de cine? :rolleye:
> 
> Vaya lunes que viene por el horizonte...:cook::cook:



y que propones entonces, kalashnilov en mano y nos fletamos un avión? ienso:


----------



## goldberg (1 Mar 2014)

Hombre quizás lo suyo sería hablar de las implicaciones sobre el IBEX de la situación y tal...:8:

Aunque quizás estoy pidiendo demasiado..

Gracias


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> y que propones entonces, kalashnilov en mano y nos fletamos un avión? ienso:



Haga parada en casa de castuzos ::::


----------



## egarenc (1 Mar 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Hombre quizás lo suyo sería hablar de las implicaciones sobre el IBEX de la situación y tal...:8:
> 
> Aunque quizás estoy pidiendo demasiado..
> 
> Gracias



ya, es que quizás ya estemos curados de espantos por aquí, nos podemos inchar a hacernos de 'aqeullo' mentales, y después quedarnos con cara de gili cuando llegue el lunes y los mercados vaya a su p. bola como hacen siempre...por lo tanto, pelis, boobs, relojes,música ...son también bienvenidos jeje

---------- Post added 01-mar-2014 at 17:28 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Haga parada en casa de castuzos ::::



paseme coordenadas gps y les enviamos un kinder sorpresa:

---------- Post added 01-mar-2014 at 17:37 ----------

para el que quiera comprar un chollo. Las fotos im-presionantes

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ominican-dont-play-cuatro-caminos-madrid.html


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Llego un mes más o menos out del foro. Living for the moment.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]m6y1uBp9_po[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]ddtfoiaWGqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Durmiente (1 Mar 2014)

Por cierto se me había olvidado pedir la dimisión de Calopez. Estoy a tiempo? 

Calopez dimisión! !!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheSultan23 (1 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A partir del minuto 6:00, nos llevan bastante ventaja 8:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jCED_KuI7F4[/YOUTUBE]



El puto amo, encima algunos le llamarán paleto...


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

TheSultan23 dijo:


> El puto amo, encima algunos le llamarán paleto...



El panzer lo tiene claro: "I don't see a paranoia there, I see wisdom"


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> y que propones entonces, kalashnilov en mano y nos fletamos un avión? ienso:




No es mala idea. Si te quieres venir, yo voy cada semana a un club que hay junto al aeropuerto de Sabadell. :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No es mala idea. Si te quieres venir, yo voy cada semana a un club que hay junto al aeropuerto de Sabadell. :fiufiu:



Metales, prácticas de tiro, ....... tú estás preparao :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

¿haces estancias cortas a la intemperie?


----------



## egarenc (1 Mar 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No es mala idea. Si te quieres venir, yo voy cada semana a un club que hay junto al aeropuerto de Sabadell. :fiufiu:



joder, para una vez que propongo un plan ud. me sale con uno todavía mejor :fiufiu:

por cierto,a la salida del pueblo, en la carretera de Castellar está el club de tiro, he ido alguna vez y no está mal.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Mar 2014)

Sobre Ucrania, no veo que afecte demasiado a las bolsas ya que no tenemos empresas con intereses allí, y las multinacionales que haya no creo que dependan en exceso de ese país.

Supongo que a las que mas afecta es a las eléctricas y gas natural y enagas, pero si sube el gas (porque Rusia pueda cortar el grifo) tampoco es precisamente malo para sus negocios no? ienso:

Eso si, a nosotros como consumidores nos van a crujir bien. Menor mal que queda poco.invierno. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (1 Mar 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No es mala idea. Si te quieres venir, yo voy cada semana a un club que hay junto al aeropuerto de Sabadell. :fiufiu:




Pues si invitas vamos, yo no lo conozco pero tiene muy buena fama.:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## goldberg (1 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre Ucrania, no veo que afecte demasiado a las bolsas ya que no tenemos empresas con intereses allí, y las multinacionales que haya no creo que dependan en exceso de ese país.
> 
> Supongo que a las que mas afecta es a las eléctricas y gas natural y enagas, pero si sube el gas (porque Rusia pueda cortar el grifo) tampoco es precisamente malo para sus negocios no? ienso:
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo ayer estaba siguiendo de reojillo las ultimas horas de negociación USANA y de repente el SP500 se zampo hacia abajo mas de 10 puntos equivalentes a casi 100 en los futuros del IBEX...

¿Y porque?...Pues por una información sobre problemillas en Ucrania con el nuevo gobierno...

Si hacemos una regla de tres...¿Esto de ahora que es un problemilla o UNA PEDAZO DE INVASIÓN EN TODOS LOS MORROS DE LA OTAN? :8:

Cuantos puntos pueden suponer?...200, 300?


----------



## Tono (1 Mar 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Hombre, yo ayer estaba siguiendo de reojillo las ultimas horas de negociación USANA y de repente el SP500 se zampo hacia abajo mas de 10 puntos equivalentes a casi 100 en los futuros del IBEX...
> 
> ¿Y porque?...Pues por una información sobre problemillas en Ucrania con el nuevo gobierno...
> 
> ...



salvo que haya una amenaza de confrontación directa de USA o la OTAN con Rusia, el problema es irrelevante a nivel macroeconómico

que lo utilicen para meter un rejonazo podría ser, pero con la misma rapidez volverían a subir los índices

Ucrania tiene un PIB de 180.000M para una población como España ¿qué puede suponer para las bolsas?


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2014)

Buena subida la de Kroger


----------



## ane agurain (1 Mar 2014)

por cierto, el título del hilo muy adecuado


----------



## NaNDeTe (1 Mar 2014)

Recuerdo hace unos meses, que en el subforo de bolsa e inversiones se recomendaba contratar unos depositos en bancos ucranianos, al ofrecer un 8% de rentabilidad (otra cosa era como oscilase el cambio) quien lograra contratar alguno de esos depositos debe estar palido


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2014)

pillo sitio .......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

revisando el blossssgs....la clavé con el carbon, eh?


AWM off ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Mar 2014)

Me marco una pelo-polesa en una pagina avanzada.



goldberg dijo:


> Hombre, yo ayer estaba siguiendo de reojillo las ultimas horas de negociación USANA y de repente el SP500 se zampo hacia abajo mas de 10 puntos equivalentes a casi 100 en los futuros del IBEX...
> 
> ¿Y porque?...Pues por una información sobre problemillas en Ucrania con el nuevo gobierno...
> 
> ...



Usted no conoce al jato, se marca un largo y le hace un ordago al ibex de 1000 puntos poooorrrrrr lo menos.

PD: Calopez se ha vuelto a lucir, a ver si aprende a hacer al menos snapshoots, porque el cloud donde tiene la web se puede configurar. -esta vez al menos no puso como ip 127.0.0.1-


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues si invitas vamos, yo no lo conozco pero tiene muy buena fama.:fiufiu::fiufiu:



joder, ya decía yo que era raro que no me sonase... ese sabadell esta en colombia, wevon!

esta si que es original:


----------



## Chila (1 Mar 2014)

Lo de Ucrania puede empujar a lo negro.
Ya se habla, mas abiertamrnte, de la poca rentabilidad del fraking, si lo sumamos...


----------



## egarenc (1 Mar 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> esta si que es original:



mientrastanto, en la capital de comarca...
esa morena, como le mola morrearse ante las cámaras 







por cierto, que beso más falso


----------



## IRobot (1 Mar 2014)

El problema en Ucrania parece mas político que económico. No debería afectar en demasía por aquí a no ser que el tema se enquiste y vaya a peor. La implicación de Rusia podría afectar al resto de emergentes y eso sí que volvería a ser malo. Al margen del gas, energía y demás recursos, lo que está en juego realmente es el posicionamiento estratégico de Ucrania en Europa. El que se acerque a la Unión Europea es algo que no hace ni pizca de gracia a Rusia y estirará la cuerda todo lo que pueda para evitarlo.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2014)

El peor problema es que está lleno de ZijoPutas, Ramerojoys, Obamas, Merkels y un montón de hijos de puta que les votan.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Mar 2014)

Para los que llevéis imtech, el webcast del pasado 27
Webcast 20130227_1


----------



## santaclaus (1 Mar 2014)

Casi pole.................. seguiré tratando de aprender algo.........


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Mar 2014)

Anda que si me despisto...otro mes pasando...como vuela el tiempo.


----------



## gargamelix (2 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Para los que llevéis imtech, el webcast del pasado 27
> Webcast 20130227_1



Hoyga, que eso es del pasado 27 pero de 2013... no asuste al personal con nuevas emisiones, la que ahí anuncia son los 500 millones que pidieron el pasado verano.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Mar 2014)

gargamelix dijo:


> Hoyga, que eso es del pasado 27 pero de 2013... no asuste al personal con nuevas emisiones, la que ahí anuncia son los 500 millones que pidieron el pasado verano.



Me he confundido al ver documentos de 2015 y solo la fecha del 27 de febrero..estava viendo el video y me resulto raro


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Mar 2014)

Buenos días

Up...........


----------



## Chila (2 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Up...........



Buenos dias señorita.
Y demas damas y caballeros.
Ucrania a peor...


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 Mar 2014)

Una consulta sobre FCC para Janus, que conoce bien su situación, o para cualquiera que tenga algo que aportar.

¿Es momento de cortos en FCC? Parece que esta aceleración no se para fácilmente y tiene pinta de irse muuuy al fondo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> joder, para una vez que propongo un plan ud. me sale con uno todavía mejor :fiufiu:
> 
> por cierto,a la salida del pueblo, en la carretera de Castellar está el club de tiro, he ido alguna vez y no está mal.



No, el club de Matadepera es demasiado pijo para mí. Créeme en Sabadell aprendes buenas cosas :rolleye:


----------



## vermer (2 Mar 2014)

Para insuflar ánimos a las huedtes bankieras (esto es calentar un valor y lo demás....):

Soros se suma a la fiesta de Bankia y lidera la compra de acciones en la privatización - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## bonobubble (2 Mar 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Para insuflar ánimos a las huedtes bankieras (esto es calentar un valor y lo demás....):
> 
> Soros se suma a la fiesta de Bankia y lidera la compra de acciones en la privatización - Noticias de Empresas



Y que ocurra como FCC, del calenton a 20eu, a 16,5 dos meses despues


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Mar 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Para insuflar ánimos a las huedtes bankieras (esto es calentar un valor y lo demás....):
> 
> Soros se suma a la fiesta de Bankia y lidera la compra de acciones en la privatización - Noticias de Empresas



A partir de aquí hay que agarrarse los machos bien agarrados. Esta gente no viene de paseo a ver que nos contamos por aquí. Están oliendo carne fresca y muy tierna y empiezan a tomar posiciones. Lo bueno, es que nos puede llevar a pensar que no va a ser inminente, pero cada vez falta menos y estos quieren estar en primera fila


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2014)

LOL, en Polinomia:

" Yo espero que la caída de PRISA sea cuanto antes, pero no por ideología, sino por asepsia moral. Son unos *SINVERGÜENZAS *que no debía habitar en España"


:Aplauso:


----------



## vermer (2 Mar 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> A partir de aquí hay que agarrarse los machos bien agarrados. Esta gente no viene de paseo a ver que nos contamos por aquí. Están oliendo carne fresca y muy tierna y empiezan a tomar posiciones. Lo bueno, es que nos puede llevar a pensar que no va a ser inminente, pero cada vez falta menos y estos quieren estar en primera fila



Para mi lo fundamental es:

- el país está en venta y desde fuera se van tomando posiciones
- se intenta movilizar el dinero de los hinbersores para salvar los negocios de la casta dirigente (ladrillo, cajitas, etc)

Por una parte se impone la prudencia ante estas ruinas vivientes. Por otra parte hay una oportunidad de sacar unos euros a estos hdlgp. Yo optaría por algo mixto donde predomine la primera opcipn, o sea tener algo para enredar, nada más


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Mar 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Para mi lo fundamental es:
> 
> - el país está en venta y desde fuera se van tomando posiciones
> - se intenta movilizar el dinero de los hinbersores para salvar los negocios de la casta dirigente (ladrillo, cajitas, etc)
> ...



El país está en venta y sin apenas margen de negociación, estos lobos toman posiciones, para ellos testimoniales, para ver el espectáculo que se avecina en primera fila y terminar de hundirlo todo cuando llegue el momento. 

La movilización de los cuatro duros de los himbersores esta siendo descarada, no han dejado otra salida, todo a "la bolsa", sólo queda alguna reforma menor como los planes de pensiones para enganchar a los más conservadores.

Yo opto más por la segunda opción mientras se pueda, exprimir a saco mientras se pueda, para mi, la cuenta atrás ha empezado. La única solución que veo es ir rapiñandoles lo que pueda e ir sacando poco a poco patrimonio a otros países, aunque por aquí nos cueste creerlo, hay algunos donde la seguridad jurídica y el dinero de los ciudadanos se respeta y todo.


----------



## atman (2 Mar 2014)

Sobre Ukrania, no he leído nada en ningún lado. Pero cuidadín con el papel que pueda jugar Moldavia y su "república secesionista" de Transnistria en la desestabilización de la región. El país como tal está poco desarrollado pero esa región está industrializada y tiene una importante influencia rusa. Además de albergar potente contingente militar de los rusos.

El papelón puede ser calcado a la Guerra de Crimea de 1853. Sólo falta que, por ejemplo, Turquía, de motu-propio (tiene intereses en Moldavia) o bajo mandato de la ONU o la OTAN, cierre a los barcos rusos el mar de Mármara.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Me he confundido al ver documentos de 2015 y solo la fecha del 27 de febrero..estava viendo el video y me resulto raro



Pero si que hay un webcast de febrero de este año aunque no es un video

3 Febrero 2014

Aqui el resumen

Sound operational performance Q4 2013, significant valuation allowances Germany - Royal Imtech NV

El ultimo video fue en Noviembre 

Webcast 20131107_3


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero si que hay un webcast de febrero de este año aunque no es un video
> 
> 3 Febrero 2014
> 
> ...



A ver los resultados del dia 18...


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A ver los resultados del dia 18...



El podcast es un adelanto..esperemos que los auditores no cambien nada

En principio todo va bien menos Alemania y Europa del este....y desde la semana pasada Suiza


----------



## Muttley (2 Mar 2014)

A mi la situación en general me da muy mala espina. 
Me gusta aún menos que la situación burbujística del 2008. Al menos ahí el crash se veía venir con negocios y beneficios que no eran sostenibles, pero al menos con una intervención mínima del Estado.
Ahora en nuevos máximos USA las señales de alerta son algo más débiles atenuadas por la metadona QE bombeado al sistema. Ya veremos qué pasa cuando USA no tenga más remedio que frenar la emisión de bonos del gobierno y la Fed pare la impresora.
Y si USA tiene el mono sin su dosis de QE...¿Qué pasará al IBEX?
No soy optimista y a estos precios no compro para largo plazo en ninguna empresa patria.
En mi caso estoy en la trinchera sin ninguna motivación de nueva inversión. Sigo dentro de muchos valores con bastante colchón sobre el precio de compra que ya me parece riesgo suficiente.
Eso si....leyéndoles con atención diariamente, que mucho se aprende.


----------



## tarrito (2 Mar 2014)

poleeeeeee!!!!!

in your face Pau ... as usual 


+ Calopez dimisón ienso: no sé bien porqué, pero que dimita ::


----------



## ane agurain (2 Mar 2014)

en Chisinau algunos empresarios patrios han metido mucha pasta, sobre todo en bodegas.

Me figuro que ahora no reirán tanto.

Aparte del gas, hay un problema de muuuuucho dinero y que nadie comenta: nuevo sarcófago de chernobyl. Cómo queda ahora el pago.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 09:57 ----------

En otro orden de cosas, recuerden que mañana es la cumbre rey-fmi-gobierno etc en Bilbado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...920-mas-de-1-000-policias-blindar-bilbao.html

Pero como es fin de semana, merece la pena 


[YOUTUBE]I-eYfXf2tEo[/YOUTUBE]
Esto siÌ que es una chirigota Chirigota - YouTube


----------



## Hannibal (2 Mar 2014)

Pregunta en general a los foreros técnicos. ¿Tendría sentido hacer un estudio de la siguiente forma?

Disclaimer: es un estudio que no he realizado a mano sino mediante PC; por supuesto las interpretaciones son muy subjetivas y pueden ser completamente erróneas. Pido perdón por el tocho.

---------------------------------------

Estudiaremos un valor V para un período P. Para ello, cogemos el precio al cierre (C) de cada día de ese período. Si con respecto a la sesión anterior, el (C) es superior, contabilizamos el volumen de esa sesión como volumen de compra (VC). Si (C) es inferior, el volumen se cuenta como volumen de venta (VV). Si el precio no sufre variación, esa sesión no se cuenta.

Una vez hecho el recuento y habiendo contado el volumen total que se ha movido en el período, calculamos el % que supone el volumen de compra VC y el de venta VV respecto del volumen total, y lo contrastamos con la variación del precio en ese período.

-----------------------------------------

La verdad es que he encontrado algunas "divergencias" interesantes. Cuando hablo de divergencias me refiero a que un valor haya subido teniendo más volumen de venta que de compra, es decir, que los días que subía el valor era con menor volumen que cuando bajaba, o viceversa.

Tomo por ejemplo como plazo las 2 últimas semanas, desde el 17-02. Pues bien, en este caso nos encontramos con *Azkoyen, con una subida del 6.82 % y un volumen de compra de -52.88 %, es decir, que el 52,88% del volumen ha sido de venta. *

Otro caso llamativo es el de *Rovi: subida del 2.21 % y VC de -64.09 %*, es decir, que de cada 100 euros, 64 se movían los días de caída y 36 los de subida.

Me voy al caso contrario y me encuentro con *Inditex: caída de -5.03 %	y VC del 51.39 %; es decir, que realmente ha habido más volumen los días de subida que los de bajada.*

*Conclusión:*

Esto es un algoritmo rápido que he hecho en 2 tardes y por tanto apenas he podido probar, pero he preferido ponerlo y saber opiniones antes de seguir profundizando. 

También soy consciente de que el mercado está manipulado y hay casos como el del viernes donde el cierre pasó de rojo a verde en subasta, es verdad que con buen volumen, pero podrían haber distribuido antes y que ese volumen contara como "alcista" cuando realmente era "bajista". Por tanto, esto no pretende ser el oráculo que adivine el futuro de nada.

Dicho lo anterior, no afirmo que los 2 primeros valores vayan a caer ni que Inditex a recuperar; ni siquiera lo he contrastado con otros indicadores y además el plazo es bastante corto. Pero lo dejo anotado y dentro de 1 semana hablamos.

Dejo pantallazos con todos los valores del Ibex ordenados por variación de precio (el del propio índice aún no lo tengo implementado)


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Una consulta sobre FCC para Janus, que conoce bien su situación, o para cualquiera que tenga algo que aportar.
> 
> ¿Es momento de cortos en FCC? Parece que esta aceleración no se para fácilmente y tiene pinta de irse muuuy al fondo.



Va a los 27 euros tal y como digo en el hilo abierto al respecto.


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 Mar 2014)

No puedo dar thanks pero muchas gracias por responder Janus.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Mar 2014)

Hannibal:

Para evitar igual el que al cierre o apertura se mueva el valor mucho y pase a verde justo y ese volumen contabilice a favor o en contra, qué te parece si coges el precio medio del día?


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Mar 2014)

Pasaros por aquí a dar vuestro voto, estimados burbujistas:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...efectos-churribex-35-de-crisis-ucraniana.html


----------



## Tono (2 Mar 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> A mi la situación en general me da muy mala espina.
> Me gusta aún menos que la situación burbujística del 2008. Al menos ahí el crash se veía venir con negocios y beneficios que no eran sostenibles, pero al menos con una intervención mínima del Estado.
> Ahora en nuevos máximos USA las señales de alerta son algo más débiles atenuadas por la metadona QE bombeado al sistema. Ya veremos qué pasa cuando USA no tenga más remedio que frenar la emisión de bonos del gobierno y la Fed pare la impresora.
> Y si USA tiene el mono sin su dosis de QE...¿Qué pasará al IBEX?
> ...



Aprovecho el descanso del partidazo, ese Atlético con dos cojones 
...y por cierto bendito sopcast, el mejor programa que ha parido Internet con el que tienes todos los televisiones del mundo a tu alcance

Vamos a ver: después de la gran crisis de Lehman, el mundo ha tomado dos opciones claras y cuyos resultados también están claros de momento:

- Política monetaria expansiva de USA: han conseguido mantener una inflación sana, crecimiento sostenido apreciabley una tasa de desempleo que es la mitad de la UE.

-Política de austeridad y control del déficit de la UE: se ha causado desaceleración, recesión y al final deflación. La inflación ni se sabrá lo que es hasta dentro de muchos años si esto no cambia. Los resultados en cuanto a empleo y crecimiento del PIB en la UE son un fracaso.

Lo que yo creo, que el BCE tomará el testigo de la FED. A medida que el tapering se vaya incrementando, aquí iremos expandiendo. Más gasolina.

Sinceramente y después de haber participado en el foro viendo como se vaticinaba y se acertaba el gran crash mundial y el estallido de nuestra particular burbuja, creo que las cosas están mejorando y mucho.

Que sí, que en España no hay más que cadáveres y será sólo una pequeña parte de la población y de las empresas las que disfruten de una nueva etapa de bonanza. Mucha gente se verá reducida a miseria y ayudas sociales limosneras. 
No veo que las bolsas vayan a caer en picado de nuevo, salvo que se monte la lllWW en Ucrania.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Mar 2014)

¿Cuánto dinero vamos a perder vendiendo Bankia a 1,51 euros por acción?


----------



## Eurocrack (2 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ¿Cuánto dinero vamos a perder vendiendo Bankia a 1,51 euros por acción?



Yo prácticamente nada, que es al precio al que aproximadamente las he comprado ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (2 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pregunta en general a los foreros técnicos. ¿Tendría sentido hacer un estudio de la siguiente forma?
> 
> Disclaimer: es un estudio que no he realizado a mano sino mediante PC; por supuesto las interpretaciones son muy subjetivas y pueden ser completamente erróneas. Pido perdón por el tocho.
> 
> ...



No se tome lo siguiente muy en serio:

Ha logrado el Level 1 de paranoya bursatil,

Tenga cuidado por que luego vienen

Level 2:
No tomar dias enteros como referencias, sino movimientos, unos 6 o 7 al dia como maximo, subidas, bajadas, plano.
Level 3:
Lo mismo pero con volumen (esto no es una gacela ... que puede ser?).
Level 4:
Lo mismo pero con ticks, como se hacen los 6 o 7 movimientos del dia en ticks y por volumen quienes son.
Level 5:
Lo mismo pero que son esas bajadas subidas al final del tick (aja .... movimientos de gacelas SL y SP? o no?).
Level 6:
Lo mismo pero se empieza a pensar... pero quienes snn las contrapartes de esos SL y SP?
Level 7:
Lo mismo pero contrapartes de todo: Que es el "contra-tick"?. Habra que meter el Order-book.
Level 8:
Lo mismo pero se mete el Order-book. Como puedo obtener las posiciones simples del OB. A que horas y quien lo mueve? Necesitamos la primera pastilla.
Level 9:
Lo mismo pero, porque esos movimientos en Order-book antes de tocar una posicion?. Leer algoritomos
de la bolsa .... aja!!! SL y SP variables y fijos a mercado o con limite. A volver a leer los algoritmos de la bolsa.
level 10:
Veo con los ojos a simple vista las operaciones ocultas y las iceberg, pero mi algoritmo no. Mwahahahahaha. Otra pastilla.
Level 11:
Lo mismo pero, porque algunas posiciones son atacadas y otras no? el level 9 ayuda, lo del level 10 casi solucionado, asi como la
segunda pastilla que te metes.
Level 12:
Dioh mioh, el AT no esta muerto, pero gravemente herido. Pero estos señores acumulan o distribuyen? o es algo continuo, hay
una posicion que se va creando o destruyendo, y el resto es show?.
Level 13:
Intentar mezclar todo eso con un indice .... ya no ayudan ni las pastillas ... primera crisis. Apuntas en tu block "Aprender griego".
Level 14:
Intentar mezclar lo anterior con derivados... crisis es continua ... 

Level xxxx:
Como puedo mostrar graficamente y de forma sencilla todo esto?

Faltan levels, pero estos rapidamente son los que he visto.

PD: Y falta todo el tema de cisnes negros y niveles de negociacion y ... otra pastilla ... mwhahahhahhaa


----------



## ane agurain (2 Mar 2014)

Deoleo cuando no existe la ética en bolsa, hoy toca OPA a 0,35 | GESPROBOLSA

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rohibidas-desde-hoy-bares-y-restaurantes.html


----------



## Hannibal (2 Mar 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> No se tome lo siguiente muy en serio:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Me he reido un rato con su texto  

Como dije lo he hecho en 2 tardes literalmente; ni mucho menos me impide dormir ni estoy todo el día pensando en ello. Pero tomo nota, si sobrecargo el servidor de tanto código será la señal para dejarlo :XX:


----------



## Muttley (2 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Aprovecho el descanso del partidazo, ese Atlético con dos cojones



Ese atleti. Gacelas de libro en manos de leoncios. Tres penalties no pitados a favor en este partido y aún así empatan con un equipo con 300 millones más de presupuesto. Solo Bale Y CR7 se llevan el presupuesto del atletico de dos años.
Siguiendo el ejemplo, los gacelos siempre tendremos una oportunidad para sacarnos algo de este juego.
Pelear cada euro como si fuera el ultimo. Esa es nuestra unica posibilidad.
Euro a euro.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2014)

La situación en Ucrania se está poniendo muy fea.

No es el tipo de situación en la que te gustaría tener enfrente a V. Putin que tiene los huevos y los tanques necesarios para dar un paso al frente sin temblarle el pulso.

Muy pocas veces, poquísimas, se podrá anexionar una tierra afín de forma tan sencilla.

El viernes hubo un zarpazo de 18 puntos en el SP por rumores relacionados en Ucrania ...

El lunes va a ser una sesión con una volatilidad endiablada.


----------



## atman (2 Mar 2014)

Les hablaba el otro día del nacimiento del Clúster Español de Turismo Sanitario, pero no tuve tiempo de buscarles un enlace.

El Clúster Español de Turismo de Salud, presentado en Bilbao - Acta Sanitaria

Oigo hablar mucho de que es necesario identificar los nuevos sectores tractores de la economía española. Y éste no sería ninguna tontería. Pero el precio a pagar... en fín pondría a prueba algunas convicciones.


----------



## Tono (2 Mar 2014)

Atman, lo clústeres se están creando de forma inevitable. A veces de forma organizada y otras por simple instinto de supervivencia de un sector/zona determinado. Creo que son nuestra solución y todas aquellas áreas en que no se monten estarán muertas económicamente.

Por eso comentaba antes que estoy viendo recuperación incluso aquí en España. los sectores que han sabido organizarse y buscarse la vida en mercados exteriores, mediante exportación y captación de turismo son los que primero han empezado a crecer.

En Galicia tenemos las zonas que dependen de textiles que exportan (Zara, Florentino), las que dependen de la Citroen de Vigo, las que dependen del turismo, la exportación de vino, carne, leche... sectores que están creando trabajo, moviendo dinero y creando entornos en los que vivir dignamente.

Lo vemos también en la bolsa, la empresa que depende de consumo de bienes/servicios patrios es carne de quiebra.


----------



## atman (2 Mar 2014)

Talmente de acuerdo, nosotros estamos en un Clúster sectorial a nivel de Euskadi y le puedo decir que ojalá se hubieran hecho cosas similares antes.

Evidentemente, esto pone a prueba a algunos empresarios, de los más cerriles y castuzos, que acaban o bien fuera o bien ninguneados. Otros, evidentemente, se suben al carro los primeros. El caso es que algo de "selección natural" se produce y eso deja sitio a otros actores...


----------



## Chila (2 Mar 2014)

A pesar del empate, enhorabuena al Atleti.
La primera parte ha sido fantastica.
Y gloria a Gabi, gran capitan en mi zaragoza y grande ahora.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo cuando no existe la ética en bolsa, hoy toca OPA a 0,35 | GESPROBOLSA
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rohibidas-desde-hoy-bares-y-restaurantes.html



No se a cuanto sera la OPA, lo que esta claro que no sera de exclusión si no tendría que ser por el precio de libros 0.53. Una vez se solvente este asunto la acción subirá porque la empresa lo esta haciendo bien, el cuanto tardara pues el mercado tarde o temprano corrige esto.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No se a cuanto sera la OPA, lo que esta claro que no sera de exclusión si no tendría que ser por el precio de libros 0.53. Una vez se solvente este asunto la acción subirá porque la empresa lo esta haciendo bien, el cuanto tardara pues el mercado tarde o temprano corrige esto.



Los datos fundamentales son buenos. Sigo pensando que me quedo para largo, aunque para intradías me ha venido bien estar dentro y estudiar el valor.


Por cierto, pego un gráfico de Arcelor cara a entrar a largo este mes de Marzo, pero no sé cuando. Precio logarítmico y semanal.


----------



## holgazan (2 Mar 2014)

Dentro de 2 horas abre la bolsa de Tokio.

Apuesto por una bajada del 4%.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2014)

Ane, ayer te pregunté por Azkoyen, no sé si viste el post. Tengo ya una opinión de la empresa por fundamentales, pero me gustaría saber qué opinas por técnico. Thanks.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los datos fundamentales son buenos. Sigo pensando que me quedo para largo, aunque para intradías me ha venido bien estar dentro y estudiar el valor.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, pego un gráfico de Arcelor cara a entrar a largo este mes de Marzo, pero no sé cuando. Precio logarítmico y semanal.



El viernes te pregunte por la rotura de acx a ver como la ves... 



pecata minuta dijo:


> Ane, ayer te pregunté por Azkoyen, no sé si viste el post. Tengo ya una opinión de la empresa por fundamentales, pero me gustaría saber qué opinas por técnico. Thanks.




Oiga pero no se cuele, respete la prioridad. Adjunto foto para que sepa detrás de quien va en la cola...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Mar 2014)

sin comentarios. precio semanal, logarítmico. si amplía, verá que estas 2 semanas, después de romperla, se ha apoyado el la línea verde discontinua
el martes igual hace mínimos de esta semana, e intentaré entrar

---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 16:30 ----------

azkoyen, siempre que hace ese tipo de vela en semanal, agosto, noviembre, enero, ahora.... luego está 2 semanas por lo menos lateral bajista un poco si te fijas.

si estás fuera, y YO fuera tú, esperaba un par de semanas. Pero no me haga caso, que puedo fallar.

El gráfico creo que es bastante claro también. Creo que va a luchar ahora con esa franja y la subida es muy vertical.


----------



## IRobot (2 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sin comentarios. precio semanal, logarítmico. si amplía, verá que estas 2 semanas, después de romperla, se ha apoyado el la línea verde discontinua
> el martes igual hace mínimos de esta semana, e intentaré entrar
> 
> 
> A mí lo que me ha tirado para atrás estas dos semanas después de la ruptura de los 10 es ver las manos fuertes saliendo en gráfico semanal (que no en diario). :cook:


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2014)

IG Pirate Markets de nuevo haciendo de las suyas.

Orden de cortos DAX(c) 9590, máximo 9595 y abre el corto en 9574.

Qué asco de gentuza, qué puta mafia.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Va a los 27 euros tal y como digo en el hilo abierto al respecto.



Jcp este el turn back del reward o seguira quemando cash?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> ane agurain dijo:
> 
> 
> > sin comentarios. precio semanal, logarítmico. si amplía, verá que estas 2 semanas, después de romperla, se ha apoyado el la línea verde discontinua
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas , que ya estamos a lunes 

semana maravillosa como os dije , esos cortos que mantuvimos to el finde ... :Baile:

lo mismo y abrimos con gap a la baja :rolleye:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2014)

nos han quitado casi 20 puntos del sp sin darnos cuenta, joder ya huele a guano


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2014)

Madruga usted...ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

gap a la baja casi seguro y continuación bajista que te crio ienso:

lo de Rusia va a acabar muy mal , la federación Rusa terminara por desintegrarse , es su destino .


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

Ahora mismo donde mas valor se encuentra no es en el Ibex si no en mercados extranjeros (UK,Asia,Eeuu...) y curiosamente donde mas valor estoy encontrando es en los valores de baja y media capitalización.

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...la-recompra-de-acciones.html#.Kku8xyn5Gdg92wX

Hay que buscar empresas que no sodomicen a sus acciones vía scripdiv y si recompran acciones mucho mejor.

Por cierto un pequeño detalle, estoy viendo de forma recurrente en unas cuantas empresas del continuo planes de expansión a nivel global que no son ninguna tontería y no hablo de salir a Portugal o Francia no no a China,África y Oriente medio.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Analizando BBVA parece que hemos corregido ya el 38,20 de esta "segunda onda" y que vayamos a subir. Hemos corregido ya al 38,20 de esta "segunda onda", del 10 al 8,5.

Pero como la resistencia se nota que es MUY DURA:

Una idea, ya que estamos en el 100% de la proyección de la primera y empiece la corrección de ella. Si rompieramos por arriba, los 11,50. 
*

Si se produce una corrección del fibo61.80, nos lleva justo al 7,4 (a apoyar en el máximo anterior). Lo que también nos rompería está línea de subida marcada*







Yo apostaría por caídas estas semanas


----------



## aitor33 (3 Mar 2014)

Como vienen de rojos los futuros , hoy va a ser un día para disfrutar del guano. Me da a mi que tal y como se presenta la jornada no vamos a dar abasto a leer post y más posts .Quiero guano


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap a la baja casi seguro y continuación bajista que te crio ienso:
> 
> lo de Rusia va a acabar muy mal , la federación Rusa terminara por desintegrarse , es su destino .



La gente humilde y honrada no es feliz en un sistema comunista con tintes totalitarios, todo el mundo quiere avanzar y con Putin si eres honrado es imposible. Cuando Putin muera el chiringuito se vendrá abajo.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Vengo, veo premarket, apago y a dormir. Mañana día entretenido. 
Esperemos que no llegue la sangre al río, que Putin se caiga del caballo ese o algo.
Mañana más!


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

me parece que vienen 15 días malillos, muchos valores importantes me marcan mínimos... a ver si el jato va a acertar con sus cortos...

ojalá me coma el owned


----------



## bonobubble (3 Mar 2014)

se necesita coger impulso, pero en total, no bajaremos mas de un 10%.... que serian unos 9200 del ibex.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

nikkei -1% con pedazo gap

de momento aguanta la resistencia esa de 14650

edito: a tomar por culo


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (3 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ane, ayer te pregunté por Azkoyen, no sé si viste el post. Tengo ya una opinión de la empresa por fundamentales, pero me gustaría saber qué opinas por técnico. Thanks.



Yo estoy dentro desde el viernes después de leer un blog de rankia y de ver un gráfico que hacía mucha subida. De momento la cosa va en un -3%.

Por cierto, muy bonitos los futuros a esta hora, pero no me creo nada. IG Markets me da ahora mismo 9950-9968 en el Ibex, per me juego un penique a que mañana a las 9:01 todo a está en condiciones razonables (como mínimo 100 puntos más arriba).


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

-2% nikkei, si baja un poquín más, rompe la tendencia iniciada en Enero.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 18:21 ----------




Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro desde el viernes después de leer un blog de rankia y de ver un gráfico que hacía mucha subida. De momento la cosa va en un -3%.
> 
> Por cierto, muy bonitos los futuros a esta hora, pero no me creo nada. IG Markets me da ahora mismo 9950-9968 en el Ibex, per me juego un penique a que mañana a las 9:01 todo a está en condiciones razonables (como mínimo 100 puntos más arriba).



Los valores de esa web son los que ponzi recomienda en mayor medida 

Lo que pasa es que no todo son fundamentales. Desde enero ha subido, pero ahora igual y repito IGUAL le toca un poco de descanso unos días


----------



## aitor33 (3 Mar 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro desde el viernes después de leer un blog de rankia y de ver un gráfico que hacía mucha subida. De momento la cosa va en un -3%.
> 
> Por cierto, muy bonitos los futuros a esta hora, pero no me creo nada. IG Markets me da ahora mismo 9950-9968 en el Ibex, per me juego un penique a que mañana a las 9:01 todo a está en condiciones razonables (como mínimo 100 puntos más arriba).



Me da que vas a fallar cada vez esto tiene peor pinta en todos los frentesienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Mar 2014)

el after viene animado y rojo.......


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el after viene animado y rojo.......



nikkei rompe la tendencia -2.6%


desde luego es la peor vela horaria en 1 año

los 14.400 (-3%) deberían parar un poco la sangría


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> -2% nikkei, si baja un poquín más, rompe la tendencia iniciada en Enero.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 18:21 ----------
> 
> ...



... mientras sea descanso... ienso:


----------



## aitor33 (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nikkei rompe la tendencia -2.6%
> 
> 
> 
> los 14.400 (-3%) deberían parar un poco la sangría



Lo que empieza a confirmarse es la volatilidad que empieza a ser demasiado alta.Por mi parte intentaré atarme las manos para no entrar durante unos días que esto no me gusta sobre todo estando Usa en máximos


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

es posible que esta semana deoleo guanee un poco a partir del martes, o la siguiente


----------



## amago45 (3 Mar 2014)

JCPeeney dejándose los dólares patrocinando los Oscars en la ABC ...


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Total, que hoy... guano (por lo que decís...)


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Moscú camino del -6%. Estos rompen hacia abajo ese triángulo tan feo que tienen formado desde el 2010...

Edito: ya se han comido el 6%. A ver donde paran. Si caen los 1300 feo feo feo.

Edito 2: Ahí va el -8%...


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2014)

habra que cubrirse el que vaya largo en algun valor del churribex, en mi caso cargare cortos en la misma cantidad de la que llevo en telefonicas.


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Cuidado con esos cortos Sr anus. 

Cuando todo parece tan obvio pueden hacer lo contrario. A la mínima noticia de diálogo entre las partes, una promesa de crear un estado federado en Ucrania o cualquier otra tontería enmascarada como buena noticia y se viene todo arriba en un momento.

En el caso particular de las TEF a lo mejor no es mala idea cubrirse, pero no por lo que vaya a influir Ucrania en su negocio.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

cubrirse en tef e inditex que pinta muy mal.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 01:38 ----------

Los ministros de Finanzas del G7 dicen estar listos para ayudar a Ucrania


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

ignorado yo???
Injusto es considero


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

aquí MV emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas de tora bora :no:

bueno chavalines , tenemos al estocástico del Ibex en diario girado a la baja asi que con crisis ucraniana o sin ella vamos pabajo fijo :abajo:

no olvidéis el gap 9450 , de una u otra forma tendremos que cerrarlo y sin duda esta es la buena asi que ratitas alcistillas abandonad toda esperanza :


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

futuros usanos -0.8%
brent +2%
futuros europedos -1.3%

España y Suiza negocian que las cuentas opacas tributen

Nikkei: -1,3%


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Mar 2014)

Pandoro se ha levantado con muchas ganas.


----------



## Namreir (3 Mar 2014)

El Ibex pierde los 10.000 y el brent ya esta por encima de los 111 dolares.


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

Empieza bonita la mañana.

Lo que no sabía era que la guerra de Ucrania afectaba tanto al canal de Panamá.

Vigilen esos SL y reconsideren donde están situados, que hoy Pandoro no hace reparos.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Vaya hachazo....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2014)

:::::: Menudo ostiazo arcelor... ::::::


----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2014)

Han empezado muy abajo.

Volatilidad endiablada para toda la sesión.

Montaña rusa destrozando SL.

Hoy está para el intradiario.

Cuidado ahí fuera. Cualquier excusa es buena para hacer plusvis.

Esta noche el PMI manufacturero de China ha quedado en 50,2 ...... y falseado. Uuuuuyyy el carbón.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

prisa 0,405 -8%
natra 2,06 -7%


----------



## Krim (3 Mar 2014)

Excelente momento para desconfiar tanto en un sentido como en otro....


----------



## Topongo (3 Mar 2014)

Bkia -3.29 y ha empezado por los suelos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisa 0,405 -8%
> natra 2,06 -7%



Suerte que abandone ese barco...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2014)

Nadie lo ha dicho: Vamos a morir todos...cienes de veces...y tal.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Excelente momento para desconfiar tanto en un sentido como en otro....



Joder...ni perugrullo en sus mejores momentos.


----------



## Namreir (3 Mar 2014)

Alemania cae mas


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

que falta tan grande de desconocimiento :ouch:

claro que teneis que confiar es mas debéis tener FED en el BIG GUANO , porque no hay mas camino que el que nos lleva por la barranquilla :abajo:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

Guanos dias.

NATRA -13% !!!! ??????

Dan ganicas de entrar...:rolleye:

Entre que lo piensas y lo haces...ya va por -8%


----------



## Eurocrack (3 Mar 2014)

Guanos dias. 
Esta rojita la cosa. No hay ningún valor del IBEX que libre


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Mar 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Guanos dias.
> Esta rojita la cosa. No hay ningún valor del IBEX que libre



Son correciones sanas...


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Mar 2014)

posibilidades de terminar en verde????


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

el gap de hoy debe quedar abierto , cuanto juego va a dar ese gap :rolleye:

sin duda cuando hay gap hay alegría


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> posibilidades de terminar en verde????



haberlas, hailas


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Recuerden que japon ha hecho lo mismo y al final ha recuperado... vamos a ver el manufacturero si levanta esto un poco


----------



## Topongo (3 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Son correciones sanas...



traigo mi meme


----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Guanos dias.
> 
> NATRA -13% !!!! ??????
> 
> ...



Todavía es pronto para saber si éste es el giro bueno, posiblemente no.

Pero lo que es seguro es que cuando le mercado gire, la mierda chicharros que se manejan en el Mercado Continuo patrio va a darse un hostión homérico. es pura especulación lo que hay en ellos.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

Hoy tendremos guano en cantidades industriales , no hay vuelta que darle , nunca mejor dicho :o


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2014)

9920 cortico al ibx, yo no voto el cierre del gap, por lo menos durante la mañana


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

Topongo, déjate de memes que para eso ya está Pepitoria. 

que raro que no esté ya machacando al personal :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

deoleo a por los 0,35


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2014)

Tengo al página del banco lentita, lentita...están todos los 'hinbersores' mirando sus carteras con ojos entre anonadados y llenos de pánico.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Topongo, déjate de memes que para eso ya está Pepitoria.
> 
> que raro que no esté ya machacando al personal :rolleye:



Lo dices como si a él le gustaran las caidas sangrientas del ibex...:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

pepitoria es bueno haciendo memes pero malo para el tema bursátil asi que no se le espera , estará metiendo la cabeza en un hoyo ienso:

pepitoria sal ratita :fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (3 Mar 2014)

Que pena es no tener los niveles de Franr y el sistema Gato empieza a dar error:XX:


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

NO entiendo lo de prisa,
era un valor recomendado por Depeche.

(irony)


----------



## aitor33 (3 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Topongo, déjate de memes que para eso ya está Pepitoria.
> 
> que raro que no esté ya machacando al personal :rolleye:



Déjale de momento que al ritmo que llevaba vuelve a hacer caer al servidor de burbuja


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (3 Mar 2014)

Pasaba a comerme mi owned...






Ahora nada, los que tengan liquidez que aprovechen para tirar la caña. Digo yo, ¿no?


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Jcp este el turn back del reward o seguira quemando cash?



Wait 
.............


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Pasaba a comerme mi owned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por el amor de lol ni intentéis cargar largos , el rally bajista acaba de comenzar , hasta por lo menos el cierre del gap 9450 no paramos de guanear :no:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

jazztel a 9???


----------



## tesorero (3 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.
Bankia está haciendo un martillo en velas horarias. A ver como lo acaba.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Wait
> .............



Lo del otro dia de FCC a 27€ me tiene todavía descolocao maestro. A no ser que lo dijeras de coña o con un horizonte temporal de esos que llaman *"Largo Plazo"* en los folletos bancarios que te venden fondos de inversión propios.


----------



## bonobubble (3 Mar 2014)

Largo plazo, entiendo que es a 3-4 años vista


----------



## davinci (3 Mar 2014)

Mi salto de PRISA ha sido el mejor que he dado en toda mi vida (quitando aquella vez que casi me atropella un coche).

Rediela: es como la Laguna Negra de Soria, sin fondo conocido.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

ACERINOX: Deutsche Bank reitera vender P.O: 5 EUR (vs. 4,5 ant.)

no volvía algún alemán al acero? Thyssen? claro claro

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 02:42 ----------




davinci dijo:


> Mi salto de PRISA ha sido el mejor que he dado en toda mi vida (quitando aquella vez que casi me atropella un coche).
> 
> Rediela: es como la Laguna Negra de Soria, sin fondo conocido.



en 0,395 linea de soporte

en 0.38 vuelta al origen




estoy por comprar Codere, porque mañana me da un máximo ::


----------



## davinci (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [Hablando de PRISA]
> 
> en 0,395 linea de soporte
> 
> en 0.38 vuelta al origen



¿Con vuelta al origen te refieres a que sube somo una flecha de nuevo?


----------



## inversobres (3 Mar 2014)

Huelo reversals guapos. Veremos si mi olfato trufero no me engaña.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Consorcio español AVE a La Meca no puede reclamar por retraso hasta 2018


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Mar 2014)

europa - Soros y Paulson prosiguen con su búsqueda de gangas y se fijan en Hispania: invierten 92 millones - 03/03/14 en Infomercados


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Hice bien en soltar mis bankias a 1,513 el otro día. 

Auque se termine dando la vuelta , ahora estoy más tranquilo y todavñia da oportunidad de entrar a 1,46 o así (de nuevo)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Mi salto de PRISA ha sido el mejor que he dado en toda mi vida (quitando aquella vez que casi me atropella un coche).
> 
> Rediela: es como la Laguna Negra de Soria, sin fondo conocido.



Jo. Pues aprovecho para poner una fotillo de la Laguna Negra con una lagrimillas de nostalgia....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Mar 2014)

y así ha empezado la semana en el dax.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

manufactureros mejor de lo previsto en D-Fr-SP y peor en It


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

Desespera un poco pasarse horas estudiando gráficas, técnico y fundamentales y que luego sucedan bajones como este.

Me estoy llevando una como para enmarcarla.


----------



## inversobres (3 Mar 2014)

100 pipos de remontada lleva ya el ibex. Mirad ahora mismo, lo llevan por encima de los 10k de nuevo.

Engañifa de libro.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2014)

ibex, el indice noble!


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

de momento hoy la han tirado hasta el primero, la linea de 200: los 11.05


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 100 pipos de remontada lleva ya el ibex. Mirad ahora mismo, lo llevan por encima de los 10k de nuevo.
> 
> Engañifa de libro.



¿Pero qué mierda es esta? ¿Cómo puede el ladrillero churribex sacar pecho en un escenario pre-bélico que nos puede meter en la Tercera Guerra Mundial? :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

no hay huevos de cerrar el gap , queda gapsito de 10 pipos


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

Prisa 0,386 -12%


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Prisa 0,381 -13,5%

el origen es 0,37 no 0,38 que puse antes, perdon, que se me fue una tecla

y es el 61,80 de fibo


perder ese nivel es guano total, 0,35 incluso


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Buenos días!
¿Cómo andan esos nervios? 
Saludos


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días!
> ¿Cómo andan esos nervios?
> Saludos



si apretara mas el culo me llevaba la silla, pero con alegria


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

cuando MV condeno al Ibex en los 10160 el 24 de febrero bien que os reíais gacelillas


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

De Guindos: La de ahora no es una recuperación en falso como la de 2011

de guanos echando una manita


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

¿ Han matado a alguien en Prisa para que baje un 14% ?


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> si apretara mas el culo me llevaba la silla, pero con alegria



De vez en cuando tiene que haber un despioje de estos. Lo importante es seguir apretando el culo y estar tranquilo siempre y cuando uno no esté en chicharros quebrantosos claro :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando MV condeno al Ibex en los 10160 el 24 de febrero bien que os reíais gacelillas



solo tienes que aguantar decenas de puntos en contra... pero que mas da, el papel aguanta garantias ilimitadas


----------



## Galifrey (3 Mar 2014)

Fuera de Tre en empate. Acumulando liquidez, prudencia ante mi primer "cisne negro".

Mantengo con tranquilidad mis Ena, Caf y E.on.

Atrapado en territorio enemigo en Natra e Inditex. Afortunadamente son mis posis más flojas, pero les están haciendo de todo, prefiero no pensar en ello. Las abandono a su suerte.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Natra de 2,22 a 1,92
ahora 2,095, vamos vamos!
he piramidado, a ver si me salgo empate

por cierto, el ibex no ha llegado aún a cerrar el gap con el viernes, nos quedan 6 puntitos


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

Que algo estaba haciendo mal en bolsa lo sabía, pero no creo que me mereciera tanto castigo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Tentador entrar en Prisa, aunque sea para muy corto :no:ienso:


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

volumen Prisa 12M


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Que algo estaba haciendo mal en bolsa lo sabía, pero no creo que me mereciera tanto castigo.



No es un castigo hombre. Son las rebajas 
Prisa no creo que la dejen hundirse. A día de hoy no metería un pavo ahí pero no se va a hundir y la propia volatilidad de semejante chicharro probablemente hará que vuelva al valor que tenía el viernes más pronto que tarde.
Si te consuela, en realidad nada ha cambiado desde el viernes. Estabas en un chicharraco y sigues estando en el mismo chicharraco solo que algunos han aprovechado a los rusos para recoger plusvis.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL, en Polinomia:
> 
> " Yo espero que la caída de PRISA sea cuanto antes, pero no por ideología, sino por asepsia moral. Son unos *SINVERGÜENZAS *que no debía habitar en España"
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Tras la frase de de guanos, no hay como que te den en los morros en tu casa a los 5 minutos:

Lagarde: El crecimiento es demasiado bajo y el desempleo demasiado alto
Lagarde: Vemos el riesgo de una baja inflación prolongada


Prosegur verde ::


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tras la frase de de guanos, no hay como que te den en los morros en tu casa a los 5 minutos:
> 
> Lagarde: El crecimiento es demasiado bajo y el desempleo demasiado alto
> Lagarde: Vemos el riesgo de una baja inflación prolongada



Baja infación será un eufemismo para decir deflación? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2014)

Que tikismikis sois. -1% es mas baja que 2%, eh eh eh?

Además, lo de la inflación es una milonga. Mientras que para unos grupos sociales los precios bajan, para otros suben. O incluso los precios reales bajan y han de pagar más (copagos sanitarios p.e.)


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

Como creo que ya he llegado a mi propio suelo,
mantendré posiciones.
Creo que solo puedo subir.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Baja infación será un eufemismo para decir deflación? ienso:




Lagarde: La crisis ha dejado muchos estigmas y harán falta *años *en desaparecer


os ha escuchado:


Lagarde: Es una cuestión de definición; no vemos deflación sino baja inflación


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Como creo que ya he llegado a mi propio suelo,
> mantendré posiciones.
> Creo que solo puedo subir.



antes que se lo diga alguien o que lo descubra por si mismo.......... algo que ha bajado mucho, mucho, mucho y parece que ha hecho suelo... puede bajar mucho mucho mas


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (3 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que tikismikis sois. -1% es mas baja que 2%, eh eh eh?
> 
> Además los de la inflación es una milonga. Mientras que para unos grupos sociales los precios bajan, para otros suben. O incluso los precios reales bajan y han de pagar más (copagos sanitarios p.e.)



Totalmente de acuerdo José María en lo de la inflación, un divertimento econométrico que depende mucho más de la metodología que de lo que pasa en la calle. Y los mismísimos argentinos confirman hasta qué punto es una milonga: 
remember Cristina


> Por ejemplo, el año pasado el Gobierno de Fernández reconoció una inflación del 10%, las agencias provinciales de estadística dijeron que fue del 27% y las consultoras, del 28%.


----------



## mpbk (3 Mar 2014)

compro metro..


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

Ahora Prisa duplica en vol a TEL.

Si vendo ahora, no recupero nada y pago comisiones.
Me quedo como estoy.
No pierdo nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo José María en lo de la inflación, un divertimento econométrico que depende mucho más de la metodología que de lo que pasa en la calle. Y los mismísimos argentinos confirman hasta qué punto es una milonga:
> remember Cristina



La inflación es un impuesto más y como tal, los gobiernos hacen lo que sea para recaudar lo más posible. Fin de la historia.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Mar 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo José María en lo de la inflación, un divertimento econométrico que depende mucho más de la metodología que de lo que pasa en la calle. Y los mismísimos argentinos confirman hasta qué punto es una milonga:
> remember Cristina



Ahora que habla de Argentina me ha recordado a mi conversación con una mujer de ese pais hace unos dias. Me dijo cosas interesantes, me quedo con 2:

1) "mi marido y yo ya hemos decidido mudarnos a España. A pesar de que vivimos en un buen barrio con mucha seguridad (juraría que le entendí que cerca de la Casa Rosada) no podemos mandar a nuestros hijos solos a la escuela aunque esté a 7 cuadras, les pueden matar por unas zapatillas o un celular".
2) "Necesito un medicamento que aquí cuesta 10€ y allí, al cambio oficioso, el triple. Obviamente voy a comprar unos cuantos antes de ir al aeropuerto".


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Miren el gráfico del Ralpf35 en precio diario logarítmico y abran a lo máximo de tiempo que les deje.

Tiren la línea de tendencia de la subida.

Hoy hemos roto. Pasa por unos 9950. Igual el jueves o así hacemos 10.000, pero sería un pullback.

Opiniones FRan?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Mar 2014)

P.D. Codere único valor en verde del continuo ::x1000


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Ahora Prisa duplica en vol a TEL.
> 
> Si vendo ahora, no recupero nada y pago comisiones.
> Me quedo como estoy.
> No pierdo nada.



YO a la primera oportunidad sacaba la pasta de ese nido infecto y metía la pasta en una empresa de verdad. Pero ya le digo que soy un poco especial y no me gustan nada las empresas estas que viven del endeudamiento en sectores con "crecimiento negativo" ...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> P.D. Codere único valor en verde del continuo ::x1000



Tiene a mano aquel gráfico que le mandé hace tiempo? ::


----------



## mpbk (3 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> P.D. Codere único valor en verde del continuo ::x1000



depeche rubs..


----------



## paulistano (3 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.... Mañana liada, pero he sacado tiempo para entrar en popular en 5,06.....stop por debajo de 5....

Veremos..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tiene a mano aquel gráfico que le mandé hace tiempo? ::



Of course

ha dao en el clavo


----------



## docjones (3 Mar 2014)

Ya hay brotes verdes en el ibex. Dos, "croquetamente"


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

qué hace? que lo va a ver el cuidata!! quite quite!!

algunos incidentes en bilbado


----------



## Hannibal (3 Mar 2014)

Corea del Norte lanza dos misiles de corto alcance desde su costa oriental | Internacional | EL MUNDO

Desde luego, si no hay 3Gm no será por falta de excusas. Manda narices que a estas alturas de desarrollo sigamos con rifirrafes por unas putas lineas que hagan de frontera.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 11:27 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> qué hace? que lo va a ver el cuidata!! quite quite!!
> 
> algunos incidentes en bilbado



Si me manda quitarlo, pues se quita entonces :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Corea del Norte lanza dos misiles de corto alcance desde su costa oriental | Internacional | EL MUNDO
> 
> Desde luego, si no hay 3Gm no será por falta de excusas. Manda narices que a estas alturas de desarrollo sigamos con rifirrafes por unas putas lineas que hagan de frontera.
> 
> ...



no me diga que no era tentador haber comprado el viernes y vendido hoy o mañana 


no la he clavado, es que es así 
es el patrón que sigue el cuidata, y puede fallar por un día arriba abajo


El DAX ha cerrado el gap intradía y nosotros no, así que aplicando la lógica MV, nos queda subida aún hoy


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

PRISA 17,2M pero no se mueve de 0,39


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no me diga que no era tentador haber comprado el viernes y vendido hoy o mañana
> 
> 
> no la he clavado, es que es así
> ...



ese gap no se cerrara hoy , MV cree que tendremos continuidad bajista hasta por lo menos cerrar el gap 9450


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese gap no se cerrara hoy , MV cree que tendremos continuidad bajista hasta por lo menos cerrar el gap 9450



pues a mí me da que el mier-jue-vie tenemos una oportunidad de salida antes de darle la razón y tirar para abajo durante muchas semanas


----------



## Hannibal (3 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese gap no se cerrara hoy , MV cree que tendremos continuidad bajista hasta por lo menos cerrar el gap 9450



Pues nada, usted siga quedándose corto durante algunos meses más, que algún día lo cerraremos. Mientras tanto, ha perdido la oportunidad de ganar muchos pips de subida


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues nada, usted siga quedándose corto durante algunos meses más, que algún día lo cerraremos. Mientras tanto, ha perdido la oportunidad de ganar muchos pips de subida



pips de subida he ganado y pienso volver a ganar muchos pips de subida , porque después del rally bajista llegara un rally alcista muy rico :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Mar 2014)

Guanos días. 
Harto de sufrirlas en silencio, me voy a la farmacia a por varios tubos de HEMOAL King Size.
El parte de guerra es lastimoso.
Y nos quedan los yankies.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2014)




----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Mar 2014)

marchando 4000 prisas, a ver si me pagan el regalo del cumple de la parienta estos proximos dias..

Estoy pensando en meterle 300€ mas de mierda a Urbas, esta no la pienso vender hasta 2018 (si es que sigue viva) pero viendo la grafica veo que aun la podrian tirar a 0,030


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> marchando 4000 prisas, a ver si me pagan el regalo del cumple de la parienta estos proximos dias..
> 
> Estoy pensando en meterle 300€ mas de mierda a Urbas, esta no la pienso vender hasta 2018 (si es que sigue viva) pero viendo la grafica veo que aun la podrian tirar a 0,030



tenga cuidado que el dax coge velocidad, velocidad roja, a ver si lo paran

Vídeo protestas Bilbao | Altercados en el centro por el foro económico | EITB Vídeos


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2014)




----------



## wetpiñata (3 Mar 2014)

Los rusos vuelven a testear los 1.300...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2014)

Me saltaron mis arcelores por el aire. ::::::

5% de perdidas y tal....


----------



## Galifrey (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues a mí me da que el mier-jue-vie tenemos una oportunidad de salida antes de darle la razón y tirar para abajo durante muchas semanas



Buenas Ane,

O sea que mejor aplazar las compras unas semanitas...

Una preguntilla: ¿en el caso concreto de inditex como ves el asunto? Si se va todo para abajo unas semanas e itx sigue el rollo se nos despeña por debajo de los 100...


----------



## Eurocrack (3 Mar 2014)

REE en verde!!!


----------



## Sr. Pérez (3 Mar 2014)

C'est la guerre y tal.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Ane,
> 
> O sea que mejor aplazar las compras unas semanitas...
> 
> Una preguntilla: ¿en el caso concreto de inditex como ves el asunto? Si se va todo para abajo unas semanas e itx sigue el rollo se nos despeña por debajo de los 100...



Sigo pensando que vienen semanas de caídas (con sus repuntes), pienso parecido a Carlos Maria, en su blog tienes más datos.


Y no digo por Ucrania ni nada de eso, si no por la pinta de AT que dejó hace 1 mes.


----------



## boquiman (3 Mar 2014)

Buenísmo este artículo:

Visión general del mercado: No Mariano, no terminó la crisis

"No Mariano, no terminó la crisis, aun ni ha comenzado. Que Dios te ilumine."


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

DAX -3% y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

alcistiiillas salid ratitas


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

Ya he vuelto de hacer la calle.

estudiando aprovechar la coyuntura para piramidar en SAN por 2ª vez.
Intentemos tirar esto lo más bajo posible, las penas es mejor pasarlas todas juntas el mismo día.

Digo como Roboli, salvo en los chicharros famélicos, el guano de hoy es incluso beneficioso para que vuelva a crecer el pasto gacelero. 

A comer palomitas y aprovechar para entrar si algo interesante se pone a tiro


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

Si hay algo que hoy ha quedado claro es que a pandoro no le gusta la comida precocinada

GROUPE GUILLIN (ALGIL:EN Paris): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Esto es un hachazo en toda regla.... si señor.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 12:47 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Ya he vuelto de hacer la calle.
> 
> estudiando aprovechar la coyuntura para piramidar en SAN por 2ª vez.
> Intentemos tirar esto lo más bajo posible, las penas es mejor pasarlas todas juntas el mismo día.
> ...



¿A cuánto te sale ahora SAN? (Si no es mucho preguntar...)


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Mar 2014)

El MICEX va a probar los mínimos del día. Momento gafas...


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

entré a 6,78, luego a 6,25 y ahora entrarías si baja de 6,30
De momento las tengo a 6,60 de media.

Y sinceramente lo digo, es una de las mejores oportunidades del IBEX, al menos en estos dos primeros trimestres.

Yo doy el consejo, la vaselina la pone cada uno.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Esto es un hachazo en toda regla.... si señor.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 12:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo llevo SAN a 6,52 (incluyendo comisiones...) o sea, que MAL.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

cuanta gacela sabrosa a caído en la trampa :baba:


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Yo llevo SAN a 6,52 (incluyendo comisiones...) o sea, que MAL.



Tengo que encontrar un momento para piramidar (como tu dices) y que salgan un poco más abajo.


----------



## torrefacto (3 Mar 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> REE en verde!!!




Lo de REE es para darles de comer aparte... virgencita de Guadalupe...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

jateados están


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Yo llevo SAN a 6,52 (incluyendo comisiones...) o sea, que MAL.



y yo te digo que muy bien 
la foto de hoy no sirve para nada


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y yo te digo que muy bien
> la foto de hoy no sirve para nada



Gracias. Me animas...

En todo caso, no las he comprado para tener pédidas. De modo que por ahora, se pueden quedar ahi unos cuantos meses.

Me tranquilizará más el promediar en un buen punto. 

Y creo que no anda muy lejos...


----------



## Krim (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> jateados están



Excelente gráfico, pero todo esto hay que confirmarlo por la tarde, si los yankis deciden que todo va bien, esto no vale de nada.


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

Para ser mi primer "black monday" he llorado muy poco.

Se ve que estoy madurando.


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Gracias. Me animas...
> 
> En todo caso, no las he comprado para tener pédidas. De modo que por ahora, se pueden quedar ahi unos cuantos meses.
> 
> ...



Lo ideal sería que bajaran el IBEX a 9800, ahí estaría por debajo de 6,30

pero no lo dejan caer del mínimo de hoy ::

y si sube se va el tren ienso:

Si mañana le meten otro arreón pabajo, lo conveniente sería esperar.

Pero vete tú a saber si el Putin se enrolla con la presidenta Ucraniana esta noche y todo se arregla por las buenas


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Excelente gráfico, pero todo esto hay que confirmarlo por la tarde, si los yankis deciden que todo va bien, esto no vale de nada.



Fíjate bien en los máximos:

SP






Industriales






---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 06:10 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que bajaran el IBEX a 9800, ahí estaría por debajo de 6,30
> 
> pero no lo dejan caer del mínimo de hoy ::
> 
> ...



BME: la bolsa negocia en febrero 50.911M€, un 20% más que hace un año


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ojo lo calculaba yo, habían igualado volúmenes de venta a falta de 6 sesiones de bolsa y la venta de Bankia el viernes fueron casi 2000M a sumar.

Por cierto hoy los volúmnes son de espanto. Los leoncios se están inflando a comprar, sobre todo SAN, BBVA, TEF, IBER y ...¿BANKIA?...


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

Pandoro se lo esta pasando pipa en Holanda


----------



## Eurocrack (3 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A ojo lo calculaba yo, habían igualado volúmenes de venta a falta de 6 sesiones de bolsa y la venta de Bankia el viernes fueron casi 2000M a sumar.
> 
> Por cierto hoy los volúmnes son de espanto. Los leoncios se están inflando a comprar, sobre todo SAN, BBVA, TEF, IBER y ...¿BANKIA?...



A ver si es verdad, que tengo unas BBVA raquíticas perdidas. :´(


----------



## decloban (3 Mar 2014)

No me ha quedado ningún SL a salvo


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, que tengo unas BBVA raquíticas perdidas. :´(



Verdad es, SAN y BBVA llevan ya más volumen que un día normal completo.

No creo que sean las gacelas temerosas las que entran a saco.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> No me ha quedado ningún SL a salvo



he puesto orden a 0.35 en la oleaginosa


FAES -10%


----------



## Topongo (3 Mar 2014)

Bankia lleva un volumen brutal, qiue por cierto menudo hijo me están haciendo... fallo gacelido , quité los stops por tema ampliación confiando en remontada, y toma ya , ahora a reanalizar que cojones hacer...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bankia lleva un volumen brutal, qiue por cierto menudo hijo me están haciendo... fallo gacelido , quité los stops por tema ampliación confiando en remontada, y toma ya , ahora a reanalizar que cojones hacer...



Como ya comenté, tengo 3000 merkels preparados para hacerme bankiero... pero ahora con estos meneos de la bolsa y la incertidumbre que hay, lo mejor es esperar.

Además, creo recordar leer que el gobierno volverá a vernder en verano otra parte de Bankia... eso también hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A ojo lo calculaba yo, habían igualado volúmenes de venta a falta de 6 sesiones de bolsa y la venta de Bankia el viernes fueron casi 2000M a sumar.
> 
> Por cierto hoy los volúmnes son de espanto. Los leoncios se están inflando a comprar, sobre todo SAN, BBVA, TEF, IBER y ...¿BANKIA?...



Yo creo que si que están comprando Bankia. 

La prueba fue el mismo viernes, que se negociaron más de 130M (creo) y la cotización cerró en 1,52x.

No la dejaron caer porque había dinero para comprar todo el papel que salía a la venta. (Sólo le dieron un para de hachazos a los SL - más que nada para dejar sin patas a algunas gacelas - )


----------



## mpbk (3 Mar 2014)

ole subidon del oil,. 


dax en soporte


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2014)

Lo de Prisa de libro sobre todo por las velas de comienzo de la semana pasada.

Barclays está en mínimos de hace más de un año. Aún no ha perdido la pauta pero está en ello. Ya saben que muchas veces he dicho que Barclays hace lo que el mercado va a hacer meses después.

Venga .....


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

no lo hemos comentado pero IMTECH en 1,91


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2014)

Hoy hay mucho que comentar y muy pocas ganas de cometarlo...las ostias son como panes.


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no lo hemos comentado pero IMTECH en 1,91



Yo si,estoy de fiesta con pandoro

-4%


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Me parece que Bankia a probar de nuevo el sabor del 45....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2014)




----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

los futuros de Wall street están mejorando

y en Ucrania no se ha disparado un tiro


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Mar 2014)

Tono, para los largoplacistas OPA-hopes.

La Bolsa española negoció en febrero un 20 por ciento más que hace un año, según BME - Yahoo Finanzas España


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> los futuros de Wall street están mejorando
> 
> y en Ucrania no se ha disparado un tiro



.
Bien majas las ucranianas, :rolleye: :


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo si,estoy de fiesta con pandoro
> 
> -4%



Pues mire, yo 666

6 de natra (y he pillado hoy más abajo, espero promediar y salir)
6 de deoleo que aun conservo la mitad (y orden metida en 0.35, no creo que llegue hoy)
6 de faes (compradas a 2,50)



estoy fijándome en valores que hayan caído feura de las bandas de titan o las dobles bolingas esas...y natra y faes me dan, por eso me he quedado.

por eso y poque ing ha estado caído esta mañana cuando me las iba a quitar 



en el otro lado: ebro, viscofan, zardoya, prosegur, son de los que menos caen


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Los futuros del SP andarán ligeramente por encima del conocido -0.75% antes de la apertura.
Es que soy Bi-dente







EDITO: Por encima quiero decir más positivo claro


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

olvidaos de reversals y demás tontas , estamos muy sobrecomprados , esto acaba de comenzar :no:


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Sr. MV por favor, me meta unos cortos vivientes en el SP que acabo de hacer una _preditción_ y mi reputación depende de ello.
Gracias


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sr. MV por favor, me meta unos cortos vivientes en el SP que acabo de hacer una _preditción_ y mi reputación depende de ello.
> Gracias



que le meta el que :8:


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Si se fija he dicho en el SP. No me sea guarruno :no:


----------



## bonobubble (3 Mar 2014)

EL volumen de hoy tambien es de venta...no solo los leones pueden comprar tanto.
Hay mucho trading debido a la volatilidad...cuantos gacelas estan esperando a un reversal?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Los futuros del SP andarán ligeramente por encima del conocido -0.75% antes de la apertura.
> Es que soy Bi-dente
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]SirutCHZ-QI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Spoiler






ane agurain dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]SirutCHZ-QI[/YOUTUBE]







SP -0,74% 
Gracias, Gracias :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## egarenc (3 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo si,estoy de fiesta con pandoro
> 
> -4%



Tu estas de cañas con pandoro, de fiesta estoy yo -1X %, no quiero ni mirar

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> SP -0,74%
> Gracias, Gracias :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



no cantes VictoriaSecret tan rápido


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no cantes VictoriaSecret tan rápido




Se ha cumplido exactamente lo que he dicho. Ha tocado -0,74% antes de la apertura. Ahora ya lo que haga no es cosa mía 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Tono, para los largoplacistas OPA-hopes.
> 
> La Bolsa española negoció en febrero un 20 por ciento más que hace un año, según BME - Yahoo Finanzas España




Ya lo habíamos comentado. Sigue creciendo a doble dígito y sus nuevas áreas de negocio viento en popa.

Pero como la bolsa es así, y hoy está llenando la caja a reventar, su cotización baja.

No pongáis fotos de ucranianas que dan ganas de ir ahora mismo a defenderlas de los rusos, apoyándolas bien apoyadas.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

extraña un tanto la "escasa" caída de inditex, pero sobre todo la de timofonica para haber roto los 11


----------



## Chila (3 Mar 2014)

En cuanto se arregle lo de Ucrania, peponazo.
Yo por ahora me salvo del guano duro, menos en BIO.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> En cuanto se arregle lo de Ucrania, peponazo.
> Yo por ahora me salvo del guano duro, menos en BIO.



Eso dijo Churchill sobre sus acciones de Bank of Scotland cuando la invasión de Polonia


----------



## Chila (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Eso dijo Churchill sobre sus acciones de Bank of Scotland cuando la invasión de Polonia



Estamos pesimistas eh...


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> En cuanto se arregle lo de Ucrania, peponazo.
> 
> Yo por ahora me salvo del guano duro, menos en BIO.




Si no recibo hoy una de guano insufrible venderé unas cuantas que tengo muy verdes a día de hoy y que estaban tocando resistencias para intentar colocarlas en otras que espero estén más alegres en cuanto la Merkel arregle este lío.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2014)

Os han hablado de los "lunes negros??

::

jeje
(rbotic dixit)


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Estamos pesimistas eh...



un poco.

si el sp reacciona y sube esto, estaba mirando para entrar antes de las 3.30 en algo con la poquísima liquidez que tengo, pero es que miras:

prisa: uf
deoleo: aun le falta a 0,35
solaria ::
vertice ::
ezentis ::
natra y faes ya llevo. estan sacudiendo a las farmaceuticas por el bluf de Roche creo


así que me quedo a esperar


----------



## Chila (3 Mar 2014)

Avisa de tus colocaciones, Robo.
Esto se arreglara, fait acomplie Hitler style: Crimea para Rusia y no pasara nada.
Lo malo es si Putin le coge gustillo.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Estamos pesimistas eh...




Aunque alguno del hilo de Ucrania lo vea en sus sueños más calenturientos veo improbable que esto acabe como el Rosario de la Aurora.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> un poco.
> 
> si el sp reacciona y sube esto, estaba mirando para entrar antes de las 3.30 en algo con la poquísima liquidez que tengo, pero es que miras:
> 
> ...



Hoy el día claramente es un...


----------



## Chila (3 Mar 2014)

Mientras sea Crimea, estaremos todos quietos. Otra cosa es si Putin se vuelve loco y quiere mas en suelo europeo, que lo dudo porque la OTAN es muy superior y tampoco le interesa.
Ucrania maidan a la ue y crimea a Rusia.


----------



## Eurocrack (3 Mar 2014)

Mierda. Mis GRIFOLS están de farolillo rojo :´´(


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

otro gráfico para completar el de antes



y otro sobre Ucrania





En azul, regiones donde gana el “Partido de las Regiones”, en morado donde gana “Batkivshchyna”


----------



## amago45 (3 Mar 2014)

Despertar en la costa oeste, ver guano everywhere, y con ganas de volverse a la cama, pero no, hay que currar ... :-(


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

resumen de la protesta de hoy
#TroikaGoHome Istilu larriak Bilboko kaleetan - YouTube


----------



## xavigomis (3 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y yo te digo que muy bien
> la foto de hoy no sirve para nada



Veremos si le da tiempo a salir con honra cuando los bankitos se pongan al nivel q les corresponde...


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Avisa de tus colocaciones, Robo.
> Esto se arreglara, fait acomplie Hitler style: Crimea para Rusia y no pasara nada.
> Lo malo es si Putin le coge gustillo.



Avisaré de las que se que tiene gente en el hilo que en principio son Plug, CDOC y Prana aunque en principio estas tres no pienso tocarlas. 
Si alguien tiene alguna más que me diga y la canto si vendo.
Saludos


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Mar 2014)

Lo del volumen en bankia hoy me tiene descolocado, es brutal lo que se ha movido.

Y ojo que en telefónica tb salvaje, alguien tiene que estar comprando a manos llenas

Y no me digáis que hay tanta gacela entrando buscando un rebote que ahí se esta meneando mucho papel


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Prosegur +1% y Ebro verde, y Viscofan y Tecnocom cassi!
Estoy como estas vacas cuando las sueltan!

"happy Cows" Kuhrettung Rhein Berg english subtitles / vacas liberadas - YouTube


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Curioso... medio mundo a vueltas con Ukraine y Plug dice que se lo pasa por el arco del triunfo 

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 15:50 ----------

Acabamos de pasar los $5! :8:


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Acabo de montarme en Bankia de nuevo.

De perdidos, al rio

Precio (comisiones incluidas 1,487)


----------



## malibux (3 Mar 2014)

Sacado de Mapfre y Sacyr, ouch. Resisto en Gowex y Almirall, tentado de entrar en Grifols en próximos días...


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

Guillin y corticeira a su bola y Lorillard contra tendencia.Como lo de ucrania al final se quede en nada puede un venir un buen reversal, una posible idea para aprovecharse de esta situacion puede ser carlsberg, al tener parte de sus activos en Rusia cotiza con un importante descuento frente a su competidor mas directo a nivel mundial "heineken", ademas por esto mismo hoy la estan zurrando de lo lindo.Creo que la holandesa era la 3 cervecera y carlsberg la 4 a nivel mundial.Al margen de ucrania y rusia tengo alguna mas que van sin deuda o con caja neta y en negocios muy buenos (Clear media,Fuchs y Danieli)....por el rabillo del ojo tengo a irobot


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Os han hablado de los "lunes negros??
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



No sé, pero de lo de que estoy seguro es que muchos han hablado con un negro este lunes.... ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Curioso... medio mundo a vueltas con Ukraine y Plug dice que se lo pasa por el arco del triunfo
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 15:50 ----------
> 
> Acabamos de pasar los $5! :8:



Menudo acierto. Buena vista.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

+12% ahora mismo y FuelCel +5%.... Enga!! Que más da Ucrania y la madre que lo parió!



Tio Masclet dijo:


> Menudo acierto. Buena vista.



Gracias pero la verdad es que muchas veces es tener suerte


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> +12% ahora mismo y FuelCel +5%.... Enga!! Que más da Ucrania y la madre que lo parió!
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias pero la verdad es que muchas veces es tener suerte



Madre del amor hermoso.

Gracias Robopoli.:Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso.
> 
> Gracias Robopoli.:Aplauso:



Nada señor! A servir! 
Veo que la tendencia general del mercado nos va a jorobar un poco hoy y no va a haber tanta fiesta como quizás podríamos haber tenido. 
Por otro lado eso nos podría dejar algo más de tiempo para pensar si queremos cargar más ienso:

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 16:24 ----------

Por cierto... no es por calentar valores pero mirad DLIA.
De verdad que creo que puede ser un pepino este año. No se si lo habéis visto con más detalle pero es uno de los valores en los que por alguna razón voy más seguro a día de hoy.
Saludos!

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 16:24 ----------

Ni pensar ni pollas +15%


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso.
> 
> Gracias Robopoli.:Aplauso:



Gracias extendidas. Mirando de piramidar al alza incluso en ellas.

PRAN volviendo a donde las compré la semana pasada.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2014)

Debacle en EZE. 
Bueno y en todo


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Las PRAN es para no mirarlas y dejarlas ahí a ver que pasa. 
Tiene más peligro las cabr*nas que Putin que en una cacharrería Ucraniana pero lo que ya hemos hablado: pueden ser un pelotazo de 3 pares de narices.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 16:30 ----------

+17%... es de locura.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Nada señor! A servir!
> Veo que la tendencia general del mercado nos va a jorobar un poco hoy y no va a haber tanta fiesta como quizás podríamos haber tenido.
> Por otro lado eso nos podría dejar algo más de tiempo para pensar si queremos cargar más ienso:
> 
> ...





DLIA Basic Chart | dELIA*s Inc. Stock - Yahoo! Finance

Esta?

A qué se debe tu interés por ella?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Las PRAN es para no mirarlas y dejarlas ahí a ver que pasa.
> Tiene más peligro las cabr*nas que Putin que en una cacharrería Ucraniana pero lo que ya hemos hablado: pueden ser un pelotazo de 3 pares de narices.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 16:30 ----------
> ...



Si no las miras en abril igual están en 1$, lo sabes no? en marzo dan el resultado de la fase 2b para su droga IMAGINE que es la que se supone puede curar el alhzeimer. Si sale mal en abril...1$ Si sale bien puede irse a los 100$ facilmente.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> DLIA Basic Chart | dELIA*s Inc. Stock - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Esta?
> 
> A qué se debe tu interés por ella?



Para no repetirme más de lo necesario te pego un par de mensajes con enlaces e info que dejé:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-474.html#post11056449

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-509.html#post11066768

Básicamente lo que me gusta es la dirección que tiene ahora la empresa. Parece que la idea ha sido siempre correcta y ha tenido su nicho de clientes pero les ha faltado la chispa que Tracy Gardner podría darle ahora como CEO.
También es un valor bastante volátil (no llega al nivel de algunas pharmas por supuesto) pero con paciencia y sangre fría estoy convencido que se le puede sacar un buen pastón. 
Mark Gomes, que no es de los más cantamañanas del mundo, hablá de que triplicará su valor. 
Shares of Delia's (DLIA) Are Poised To Triple
Saludos


----------



## Chila (3 Mar 2014)

Me referia a nuevas adquisiciones, Robopoli.
Grandes esas plug.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Me referia a nuevas adquisiciones, Robopoli.
> Grandes esas plug.



Ahhh!!  
De esas tengo unas cuentas que ya he cantado por aquí, de las que ya tengo y podría llegar a cargar más (básicamente Magic, Manhattan, Delia*s y STRT)
Ahora estoy monitorizando otras 3 que pueden ser buenas opciones para sacarlas un 15% - 20% sin mucho esfuerzo pero cuando tenga más detalles os cuento.
Saludos!


----------



## Chila (3 Mar 2014)

Gracias!!!


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Mar 2014)

Espero que lo de EZE no sea una correccion sana y simplemente haya echo caso al manual y se contente con cerrar el gap. Planteandome si meterle un poco mas


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Si no las miras en abril igual están en 1$, lo sabes no? en marzo dan el resultado de la fase 2b para su droga IMAGINE que es la que se supone puede curar el alhzeimer. Si sale mal en abril...1$ Si sale bien puede irse a los 100$ facilmente.



Sip. Un todo o nada como Dios manda aunque si no recuerdo mal la proyección si todo salía bien era incluso mayor a los $100.
Aún así representa un pequeño porcentaje de mi cartera que a día de hoy ya habría amortizado con creces sólo con las Plug aunque PRAN valiera mañana 0. Lógicamente ese no es el objetivo 
Nada.- Hay que darle un poco de emoción a esto y mejor dárselo pensando que haces algo bueno apoyando modestamente la cura para el Alzheimer que invirtiendo en un Cebrián cualquiera para que alimente a la casta con sus periódicos 

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 16:58 ----------

Btw FCEL +9,23% :fiufiu:
Ya dejo de hacer el AW pero es que esperaba hoy un rejonazo de 3 pares con la que estaba cayendo y estoy saliendo medio decentemente de esta :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

venga ese cierre en minimos cojones ya :no:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Rusia amenaza con un 'asalto militar' a las fuerzas de Ucrania si no se rinden esta madrugada | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Al final el Putin me va a jorobar la subida de las PLUG y las FCEL


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Mar 2014)

Vaya exceso ******.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

cerramos los cortos cargados el 24 feb 10160-9860 y cargamos largos que pienso ventilar mañana mismo en la apertura :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

se jodió el promediar en natra..


vamos a ver si en subasta meten en 2,06 y a faes en 2,50, para que mantengan el lateral al menos


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Mar 2014)

Siguen cayendo hondonadas de ostias.
Guanas tardes.
Parte de guerra:
En general vamos con un -3% de media. Sólo nos salva Enagas.


----------



## aitor33 (3 Mar 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Apocalíptico mes.




El acierto en el titulo de este mes no ha podido ser mejor...Curiosidades,de los 25 valores que más bajan del mercado continuo :
uno cotiza por encima de 4€,
otro por encima de 3€,
cuatro por encima de 2€
siete por encima de 1€ 
* doce valores por debajo de 1€*


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Mar 2014)

Joder mis TEF







Creia que entorno a los 11,20 estaba un poderoso soporte pero a tomar viento, espero que rebote en los esperados 10,50, donde igual le meto otro paquetito


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-559.html#post11077400

_9300 en el DAX incluso

Sí, Pandoro, se ha pedido una excendencia _

****************************


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2014)

spoiler coño :ouch:


----------



## atman (3 Mar 2014)




----------



## Se vende (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> se jodió el promediar en natra..
> 
> 
> vamos a ver si en subasta meten en 2,06 y a faes en 2,50, para que mantengan el lateral al menos



Menudo destrozo en mis faes :: lo de mvr en este valor no tiene nombre soltando un paqueton a mercado que se pulio la zona de 2,5 y la mandó a 2,36 para despues ir recomprando


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Mar 2014)

105 millones de acciones en Bankia.... no esta mal


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)




----------



## Xiux (3 Mar 2014)

El nivel de cortos estara fuerte en varias ibesss35, no?

Alguno puede linkear como andan en TEF FCC y BKIA

Thanks

Culo rojo como el del mono :-(


----------



## paulistano (3 Mar 2014)

Se ha intentado con Pop, salimos perdiendo comisiones, no me queriá quedar abierto....para eso ya están las bankias::


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Mar 2014)

Yo me esperaba más guano en Europa con caídas superiores al -5%, pero aún más me sorprende que los índices usanos no están yéndose por el precipicio, con caídas inferiores al 2%.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Mar 2014)

me piro a casa a jugar un FABLE III, suerte mañana....


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Mar 2014)

Viscofan, Acerinox... e incluso Ferrovial... son dignas de estudio para entrar esta semana, pintan bien para este mes


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Ná! Esta noche a ponerse el despertador a las 4:15 a.m. a ver si el colgao del caballo se ha liado a pepinazos. Creo que cerraré alguna posi más antes de que acabe la sesión USAna no vaya a ser que...


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Mar 2014)

muy bien, ponzi, Lorillard


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2014)

_Quien con Chicharros se acuesta,
con Pandoro se levanta,_

Romancero HVEI35


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Por curiosidad, 
¿alguién sabe porque le ha caido la somanta a palos que le ha caido a Grifols?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por curiosidad,
> ¿alguién sabe porque le ha caido la somanta a palos que le ha caido a Grifols?



a todas las farmceúticas, faes, grifols, zeltia...


por esto
Roche Drug Fails to Help Lung Cancer Patients in Study - Bloomberg


----------



## atman (3 Mar 2014)

LO que ma costao encontrar un mínimo chart sobre el RTS... ale, que vean que lo de la bolsa de moscú no ha sido tampoco flor de un día ¿eh? comparen con dax.







Por cierto, muy nacionalistas y tal... pero bolsa de moscú usa para su web fotos de varios puentes "occidentales" en lugar puentes rusos... a menos que hayan expropiado, por ejemplo, el Golden Gate y yo no me haya enterado...


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a todas las farmceúticas, faes, grifols, zeltia...
> 
> 
> por esto
> Roche Drug Fails to Help Lung Cancer Patients in Study - Bloomberg



Joder que putada. No lo había leído.
Gracias Ane.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-559.html#post11077400
> 
> _*9300* en el DAX incluso
> 
> Sí, Pandoro, se ha pedido una excendencia _



****************************


----------



## IRobot (3 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Guillin y corticeira a su bola y Lorillard contra tendencia.Como lo de ucrania al final se quede en nada puede un venir un buen reversal, una posible idea para aprovecharse de esta situacion puede ser carlsberg, al tener parte de sus activos en Rusia cotiza con un importante descuento frente a su competidor mas directo a nivel mundial "heineken", ademas por esto mismo hoy la estan zurrando de lo lindo.Creo que la holandesa era la 3 cervecera y carlsberg la 4 a nivel mundial.Al margen de ucrania y rusia tengo alguna mas que van sin deuda o con caja neta y en negocios muy buenos (Clear media,Fuchs y Danieli)....por el rabillo del ojo tengo a irobot



IRobot? Esa es la mejor Ponzi... 

Ahora en serio, al margen de Calsberg, las multinacionales con mayores intereses en Ucrania parecen ser:

Gazprom 
E.on
Unicredit
British American Tobacco

Gazprom por ejemplo se ha pegado una leche del 13.54%


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Russia Sends Dow Down 200+; Is Ukraine a Black-Swan Event? (^DJI, ^VIX, TVIX, VXX)

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 11:06 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Joder que putada. No lo había leído.
> Gracias Ane.



a eso súmale:

Novartis chairman rules out merger with Rocheâˆ’paper - - Entorno Inteligente


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a todas las farmceúticas, faes, grifols, zeltia...
> 
> 
> por esto
> Roche Drug Fails to Help Lung Cancer Patients in Study - Bloomberg



No veo mucha relación, es la competencia, debería ser incluso positivo para las otras farmaceúticas...


----------



## santaclaus (3 Mar 2014)

Gacelada total, entrada en PRS en la subasta :cook:


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> LO que ma costao encontrar un mínimo chart sobre el RTS... ale, que vean que lo de la bolsa de moscú no ha sido tampoco flor de un día ¿eh? comparen con dax.



lo de ucrania es un "acontecimiento" mas, pero rusia ya venia jodida por la crisis de divisas por el final del tapering

lo malo de la crisis es q hay un golpe de estado q favorece a europa y lo vendemos como justo pero el pais esta 50-50 asi q al final o se negocia o tendran guerra civil (guerra q sin apoyo de potencias externas quedaria como la de siria.... enquistada y olvidada)

No creemos en el negocio bancario actual y no tenemos intención de invertir en el sector - Noticias de Fondos de inversión

es interesante lo q dice ese gestor (espero q no le salte el antivirus a tono :o )

se habla mucho del conde droghi encendiendo la impresora para no caer en deflacion pero el final del tapering haria q el euro se depreciara ante el dolar y entonces tendriamos mas inflacion y mas exportaciones sin hacer "trampas".....no?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No veo mucha relación, es la competencia, debería ser incluso positivo para las otras farmaceúticas...



pues que siempre que se habla de fusiones en farmacia, se calientan los valores, aquí en cambio no había calentón por ello. Pero roche es roche y tira a los índices


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Mar 2014)

Telefónica ignorará el ultimátum de Prisa para comprar Digital +


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Telefónica ignorará el ultimátum de Prisa para comprar Digital +



Normal. Lo de Al Jazeera suena más raro que el copón y sin más elementos de fuerza TEF apretará hasta el final dejando bajar la cotización de Prisa hasta donde haga falta.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Normal. Lo de Al Jazeera suena más raro que el copón y sin más elementos de fuerza TEF apretará hasta el final dejando bajar la cotización de Prisa hasta donde haga falta.



Prisa calentada por esta noticia, vuelve a su senda.
Tef espero que recupere un poquito ahora, un poco al menos.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

@Chila,
He hecho hace unos instantes una entrada bastante potente en Manhattan (la segunda).
Ahora mismo es el valor que más pesa y con mucha diferencia en mi cartera.
Avisado queda ustéc!! 

EDITO: Pego enlace al chiquiresumen que puse en su día de Manhattan.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-295.html#post10982414
Precio de entrada 2º paquete: $37,12


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> IRobot? Esa es la mejor Ponzi...
> 
> Ahora en serio, al margen de Calsberg, las multinacionales con mayores intereses en Ucrania parecen ser:
> 
> ...



E.on va directo hacia los 12 largos y mañana rwe presenta resultados


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Normal. Lo de Al Jazeera suena más raro que el copón y sin más elementos de fuerza TEF apretará hasta el final dejando bajar la cotización de Prisa hasta donde haga falta.



Pero nada eh? el volumen de estos dias no es por que alguien tuviera informacion privilegiada si no simple casualidad


----------



## Hannibal (3 Mar 2014)

he estado echando un vistazo por encima a la mayoría de valores y las manos fuertes apenas han salido; el grueso de los movimientos de hoy son gaceléridos. En Arcelor por ejemplo tenemos espejo, es decir, gacelas huyendo y manos fuertes dentro (aunque de forma débil, es cierto)

Esto no significa que mañana vaya a haber subidas de importancia; lo que sí refleja es que la gacela es muy asustadiza.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> E.on va directo hacia los 12 largos y mañana rwe presenta resultados



seguramente, pero de momento el precio ha aguantado en el kumo ese. justo justo

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 11:48 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> he estado echando un vistazo por encima a la mayoría de valores y las manos fuertes apenas han salido; el grueso de los movimientos de hoy son gaceléridos. En Arcelor por ejemplo tenemos espejo, es decir, gacelas huyendo y manos fuertes dentro (aunque de forma débil, es cierto)
> 
> Esto no significa que mañana vaya a haber subidas de importancia; lo que sí refleja es que la gacela es muy asustadiza.



mira la gacelada en natra como se ha ido, record en 4 años de huída. y mira todo el volumen que ha movido hoy.

algo más hay, no solo la presentación de discretos flojos resultados

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 11:52 ----------

abengoa resultados: http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={4afe55e3-7f0f-4dda-a79c-43a91321818b}


----------



## Hannibal (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> abengoa resultados: http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={4afe55e3-7f0f-4dda-a79c-43a91321818b}



Doy por hecho que estaban descontados en las subidas de la semana pasada; pero para mí que sigo dentro y esperando los 4,5 es buena noticia ya que no neceistarán refinanciaciones mínimo hasta el año que viene, así que este año debería ser tranquilo en esta empresa.


----------



## Tono (3 Mar 2014)

Leyendo sobre el conflicto de Ucrania me parece que ya está todo el pescado vendido.

Rusia es la gran tenedora de deuda de Ucrania, así como sus bancos son los grandes prestamistas de la zona. Ucrania está económicamente muerta, en default, y no tiene nada que ofrecer salvo ceder el territorio que tanto interesa geográficamente a Rusia, ya que es su salida natural al mar por el sur.

El dinero en este caso tiene más poder más que las armas. Ucrania es un país rendido ante sus deudas. Nada tienen que ofrecer a Europa y al resto del mundo, salvo a Rusia. 
Sólo veo un estado fallido que tiene que volver a ser remodelado, cosa que se hará bajo los intereses de la 'paz' (que no son otros que los económicos). Apuesto a que no habrá conflicto internacional grave.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Leyendo sobre el conflicto de Ucrania me parece que ya está todo el pescado vendido.
> 
> Rusia es la gran tenedora de deuda de Ucrania, así como sus bancos son los grandes prestamistas de la zona. Ucrania está económicamente muerta, en default, y no tiene nada que ofrecer salvo ceder el territorio que tanto interesa geográficamente a Rusia, ya que es su salida natural al mar por el sur.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, pero para mí falta un punto: Para la UE tampoco es un marrón quedarse con el resto del pais que es menos industrializado que la zona rusófona, porque les da la ocasión de hacer lo que tanto les gusta: inundarles de dinero gratis procedente de la impresora y endeudarles otra vez. Y son un buen puñado de millones de ciudadanos más para el saco uropedo.


----------



## atman (3 Mar 2014)

En yankilandia yo no veo nada de preocupar, de momento. Bajadita de un 2% desde máximos para irse a buscar mis 1.970. Caídas fuertes?? Sí, varias, pero entre ellas Yandex y Qiwi, rusas que se dejan el 15%. Así que... por lo demás...

Oiga, respecto lo de la salida natural al mar... mire usted de haber querido, Rusia tiene toda la salida al mar Negro que quiera o necesite. Primero el Río Don, desemboca en el mar de Azov, bajo control ruso y es navegable muchísimos kilometros en el interior de Rusia. Como mínimo hasta Volgogrado (Stalingrado), pero creo que muchísimo más. Y luego, si alega que no pueden bajar por el Don porque el problema es el estrecho de Kerch, que cierra el mar de Azov, tiene desde dicho estrecho hasta Adler en la frontera con Georgia, unos 400 kilometros de costa en el mar Negro. Así que no será por falta de "espacio". Otra cosa es que Sebastopol ya lo tiene todo montado y además está en una posición más occidental y además, como ya dije el otro día, Crimea tiene ese simbolismo y posicionamiento estratégico que obviamente no tiene la costa de Krasnodarsk.

¿aprovecharán la situación para hacerle una salida al Mar a Moldavia? Creo haber leído que tambien hay lío en Odesa...


----------



## Hannibal (3 Mar 2014)

Ya que hablábamos de Abengoa:
El 'huerto' que produce a oscuras | Econom?a | EL MUNDO

Abengoa es una de las firmas que más patentes ha conseguido registrar en el ámbito energético y, con el proyecto Solana, ha conseguido desarrollar la mayor planta termosolar con tecnología cilindroparabólica del mundo.

Situada en Arizona, al suroeste de EEUU, la principal innovación de esta central radica en el sistema de almacenamiento de energía térmica que permite producir energía eléctrica durante seis horas sin hacer uso del campo solar, a la máxima capacidad, 280 MW. «La tecnología de almacenamiento térmico en sales fundidas permite que esta planta solar pueda producir electricidad sin la radiación del sol directa, incluso a lo largo de toda la noche», aseguran desde la compañía.


----------



## PalPueblo (3 Mar 2014)

Ucrania es algo así como el granero de Europa, si no ahora, puede aprovecharse para ello. Tiene unas cuántas Castillas al nivel de producción de Trigo. Eso es tierra de calidad, negra, de cuándo los vientos soplan del norte, y vienen cargados de frío y materia orgánica.

Ademas de fastidiar a Rusia y que por ahí pasa el gas-petróleo del caúcaso.


----------



## atman (3 Mar 2014)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Ucrania es algo así como el granero de Europa, si no ahora, puede aprovecharse para ello. Tiene unas cuántas Castillas al nivel de producción de Trigo. Eso es tierra de calidad, negra, de cuándo los vientos soplan del norte, y vienen cargados de frío y materia orgánica.
> 
> Ademas de fastidiar a Rusia y que por ahí pasa el gas-petróleo del caúcaso.



Problema: la política agraria común...

Bueno, les dejo por hoy, si quieren conocer algo más esa zona, les recomiendo un libro (bueno no es uno, son 3): El Don Apacible. La gran obra de Sholojov que le valió el Nóbel de literatura... Yo lo tengo en una edición de 197X que casi se la comen la humedad y los gusanos, pero que conservo en el mejor estado posible. Y es francamente bonita de leer.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> *Problema: la política agraria común...*
> 
> Bueno, les dejo por hoy, si quieren conocer algo más esa zona, les recomiendo un libro (bueno no es uno, son 3): El Don Apacible. La gran obra de Sholojov que le valió el Nóbel de literatura... Yo lo tengo en una edición de 197X que casi se la comen la humedad y los gusanos, pero que conservo en el mejor estado posible. Y es francamente bonita de leer.



Y Chernobyl, y ese sí que es gordo, pero nos mata lentamente. El resto es economía y geo política.


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> IRobot? Esa es la mejor Ponzi...
> 
> Ahora en serio, al margen de Calsberg, las multinacionales con mayores intereses en Ucrania parecen ser:
> 
> ...



Ojo mamma miaa

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MSE/GAZP-Gazprom_oao/detalle-financiero

Per 2,5


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Por qué sigo en Faes, que preguntaba Hannibal:






Vemos como rompió la tendencia bajista de largo plazo







Ha tenido una divergencia en el precio y ha corregido.






El apoyo en las medias móviles se ve mejor en el anterior gráfico.
Habiendo comprado en 2,50 y teniendo tan cerca las medias móviles, y sabiendo que en lo que va de subida se ha apoyado 2 veces en la media de 50 sesiones y además esta corta a la de 200, pues me da un margen para pensar que puede subir desde ahora, fibo50.







Pero sobre todo me he quedado por ver si repite. Caída histórica en CCI y estatos. Hace muuucho tiempo que no había algo así. Y en principio solo se han ido las gacelas.


----------



## juanfer (3 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> he estado echando un vistazo por encima a la mayoría de valores y las manos fuertes apenas han salido; el grueso de los movimientos de hoy son gaceléridos. En Arcelor por ejemplo tenemos espejo, es decir, gacelas huyendo y manos fuertes dentro (aunque de forma débil, es cierto)
> 
> Esto no significa que mañana vaya a haber subidas de importancia; lo que sí refleja es que la gacela es muy asustadiza.



Tef ha caído y el volumen ha sido casi el doble que el promedio a 3meses.

Creo que están saliendo los fondos por el script dividendo.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojo mamma miaa
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MSE/GAZP-Gazprom_oao/detalle-financiero
> 
> Per 2,5



donde esta el truco?


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> donde esta el truco?



Este es el truco

[YOUTUBE]RoXsQeZxlgA[/YOUTUBE]


si esto queda en nada yo personalmente me meteria por orden

*Imperial Tobacco*

Imperial Tobacco

*Carlsberg

Gazprom*


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

El primer ministro de Ucrania: “Nunca entregaremos Crimea”


----------



## Durmiente (3 Mar 2014)

Los americanos se han puesto a recuperar parte de lo perdido...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

Mira que lo sabía.


Mira que lo sabía.


Que tenía que haber entrado en Plug a 5,20 promediando hoy.


Ahora mismo 5,75 +22%  :8:

Esta llega a los 6 mañana de todas todas y a 8 antes de mitad de año. Bravo Robopoli :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

MV, estás corto, no? 

Russia dismisses Crimea ultimatum claims as 'nonsense': report - Yahoo Finance


EE.UU.: Lorillard sube +7% y lidera ganancias en S&P 500 tras resultados


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Los americanos se han puesto a recuperar parte de lo perdido...



Se han puesto manos a la obra más bien...


----------



## juanfer (3 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se han puesto manos a la obra más bien...



Los bitcoins hoy suben un 21%. No todo es guano.


----------



## musgooo (3 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Mira que lo sabía.
> 
> 
> Mira que lo sabía.
> ...



Yo llevaba varios días como tú y hoy he entrado tarde a 5,37 pero es que es una orgía.

Y ojo con BLDP que ahora mismo está a 4,37 (+18,11%) y CBAK 4.27 (+15,42%)


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Mirad DLIA desde que os lo dije está tarde que estaba en rojo que te cojo. Ha hecho un reversal la tía y ahora está en +1,81%
Está muy fuerte. Si alguien entró está tarde llevará un +5% para la buchaca.
Yo desde que entré el martes llevo un +13.5%.
No sería raro que de aquí a final de sesión le diera otro empujón hacia arriba


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> MV, estás corto, no?
> 
> Russia dismisses Crimea ultimatum claims as 'nonsense': report - Yahoo Finance
> 
> ...



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: Septiembre de 2013..estaba a 44

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/Henk85/analisis_de_lorillard

[YOUTUBE]6zh8CgGALXQ[/YOUTUBE]

Fueron los pioneros con el Ecig


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Yo llevaba varios días como tú y hoy he entrado tarde a 5,37 pero es que es una orgía.
> 
> Y ojo con BLDP que ahora mismo está a 4,37 (+18,11%) y CBAK 4.27 (+15,42%)



Si les da por coger este sector como nueva futura burbuja, siguiendo los pasos de TESLA, imaginad hasta donde lo pueden subir...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Merkel propone a Putin una estructura federal para Ucrania | Internacional | EL PAÃS
la foto lo mejor


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mirad DLIA desde que os lo dije está tarde que estaba en rojo que te cojo. Ha hecho un reversal la tía y ahora está en +1,81%
> Está muy fuerte. Si alguien entró está tarde llevará un +5% para la buchaca.
> Yo desde que entré el martes llevo un +13.5%.
> No sería raro que de aquí a final de sesión le diera otro empujón hacia arriba



Capitaliza muy poco...


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Capitaliza muy poco...



Si. Es smallcap. Tiene un volumen de 1 millón de acciones al día (últimamente algo más) y el market capital de unos 70 si no recuerdo mal.
No tiene porque ser necesariamente malo aunque como decía en otro post la volatilidad es alta. 
Al final para mí es la viabilidad del negocio y las opciones de crecimiento es lo más importante. Para qué te hagas idea una de las que vendí para entrar aquí hace una semana fue telefónica. No fue mala idea


----------



## Galifrey (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mira la gacelada en natra como se ha ido, record en 4 años de huída. y mira todo el volumen que ha movido hoy.
> 
> algo más hay, no solo la presentación de discretos flojos resultados




¿Qué quieres decir? ienso:


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mirad DLIA desde que os lo dije está tarde que estaba en rojo que te cojo. Ha hecho un reversal la tía y ahora está en +1,81%
> Está muy fuerte. Si alguien entró está tarde llevará un +5% para la buchaca.
> Yo desde que entré el martes llevo un +13.5%.
> No sería raro que de aquí a final de sesión le diera otro empujón hacia arriba



Joer, la divergencia alcista que estaba dibujando el MACD en diario es exageradisima ::


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir? ienso:









NATRA ANÁLISIS A FONDO DE LOS RESULTADOS | GESPROBOLSA

la culpa es de los de chicharros :: ha sido poner esto:







siendo optimistas, podemos pensar dentro de unas semanas, y en semanal:


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Mira que lo sabía.
> 
> 
> Mira que lo sabía.
> ...



Bueno bueno, como en pulp fiction dejemos de chuparnos.

Lo lógico (aun creyendo que siga subiendo) es que recorte, como hizo después de los dos pelotazos, cuando subió a dos y luego a cuatro.
Pero no sé, no tengo ni puta idea. Si fuera a la baja, mantendría para promediar :: , ahora me dá un vértigo .... unas ganas de vender. Puta psicología humana, qué mal lo estoy pasando.

Por otra parte, el gobierno premia a gowex ¿Momento de vender? Yo tenía un stop loss mental en los 20, mañana veré ¿Vender para cargar más en Plug o diversificar en Fuelcell?

El Gobierno premia a entradas.com, GOWEX, llaollao y RUSTICAE - Yahoo Finanzas España

O de comprar más gowex como tiernas gacecillas al rumor de la noticia. ienso:


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Mar 2014)

Pues lo comentado por todos, día guanoso a mas no poder. Todo lo acumulado las últimas semanas a la mierda. Natra, Prisa, Arcelor, Urbas, Sacyr...::

Pero por lo menos hay un par de cosas que han amortiguado un poco la hostia de hoy. Por un lado la subida del oro y luego otro poquito con la subidita de JC Penney en el que vuelto a pillar un segundo paquete para promediar.


----------



## Chila (3 Mar 2014)

Las dudas de la gacelada...
Deberia recortar plug, pero...yo que se...


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Joer, la divergencia alcista que estaba dibujando el MACD en diario es exageradisima ::



Controlo 0 de AT pero sí eso quiere decir que va a subir estamos de acuerdo. 
Al final ha acabado con un +3.70% y se va a 1,12$.
Lo que decía. Va con mucha fuerza :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

No se porque me da que mañana no recorta, sino que pasa los 6$. A ver si acierto.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Las dudas de la gacelada...
> Deberia recortar plug, pero...yo que se...



Yo me quedo. Si es que después de subir casi un 25% hoy en after hours sigue subiendo 
Están en clara fase de crecimiento y se están haciendo un hueco importante. Creo que teniendo un margen como el que debemos tener todos ahora merece la pena tener paciencia y aguantar más tiempo. El interés compuesto empieza a tener su gracia ahora. 
Eso si!! Es sólo mi opinión!! Y que conste que a mi también me queman!! :cook::cook:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

para los de plug, les pongo las 3 bandas. Las dobles, las de Belkhayate y las de Blai. Creo que es bastante claro. En semanales pasa lo mismo.... coinciden parecido arriba del todo.... 


le queda un día como el de hoy, a lo sumo dos, si es que queda, claro. Igual hasta igualar máximos de 2009? ienso:

Porque yo como rata cobarde, me hubiera salido hoy en máximos


----------



## Chila (3 Mar 2014)

Vaya rejon me han metido en BIO
Estoy por saltar Mañana a primera hora


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> para los de plug, les pongo las 3 bandas. Las dobles, las de Belkhayate y las de Blai. Creo que es bastante claro. En semanales pasa lo mismo.... coinciden parecido arriba del todo....
> 
> 
> le queda un día como el de hoy, a lo sumo dos, si es que queda, claro. Igual hasta igualar máximos de 2009? ienso:
> ...



No lo se. En el último año plug ha subido un 3000%. No digo que tenga ser exactamente igual este año pero no dejan de consolidarse como compañía y todo apunta a que va a ser una referencia en su segmento. Eso si yo siempre pienso a varios meses vista. Lógicamente en ese periodo de tiempo habrá subidas y bajadas pero a finales de 2014 espero que esté bastante más arriba que ahora ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

Si mañana no rebota Tubos, habrá jodido la subida esa que hizo, ya que hoy ha cerrado en el soporte-resitencia que rompió


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Mar 2014)

Felices sueños...







Yanukovich pide a Putin que envíe tropas a Ucrania - EcoDiario.es


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Mar 2014)

A ver si el tema de las baterías va a ir en serio .....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vas-fabricas-de-baterias-se-ponen-marcha.html


----------



## Namreir (3 Mar 2014)

Tubos Reunidos tuvo unos resultados entre mediocres y pesimos, en cambio vidrala ...... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Mar 2014)

Mierda, sigo sin ser capaz de poner gifs


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

Siguen subiendo los cortos en Imtech

shortsell.nl


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Siguen subiendo los cortos en Imtech
> 
> shortsell.nl



La sigo de cerca pero aun no me decido a volver a entrar. ¿cuando publicaban resultados del 4º trimestre ?


----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La sigo de cerca pero aun no me decido a volver a entrar. ¿cuando publicaban resultados del 4º trimestre ?



Creo que era el 18 de Marzo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No se porque me da que mañana no recorta, sino que pasa los 6$. A ver si acierto.



:ouch: PLUG a 6,18 en el after....


----------



## paulistano (3 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Mierda, sigo sin ser capaz de poner gifs



Sobre el gif.....colocas el ratón sobre el, boton derecho y copiar url de la imagen.

Mientras escribes aquí, tienes en el lado superior un icono de una montaña, dentro d eun cuadradito amarillo y gris....pinchas ahí y en el espacxio que aparece das boton derecho y pegar.

Aceptas y te debe aparecer.



Hoygan, aprovecho....hace unos meses se postearon por aquí videos de youtube de guitarras eléctricas tocando temas míticos de música clásica....qué palabra clave hay que poner??ienso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que era el 18 de Marzo.



Así es, según adelantaron el 3 de febrero la deuda ha bajado a 745 mill...pero bueno no todo es jauja, hay que reconocer que es una inversión complicada y que el riesgo de equivocarse esta ahí.Si el negocio vuelve a generar FCF y no sale ningún pufo importante mas todas estas posiciones cortas empezaran a recomprar acciones lo cual puede generar un ciclo alcista importante.
Es una buena opción para dar un poco de emoción a la vida pero como ya comente en otros post la semana pasada a día de hoy existen otras alternativas que no presentan tantas dudas


----------



## gargamelix (3 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que era el 18 de Marzo.



Sí, se supone que serán como anunciaron en esta nota:

Sound operational performance Q4 2013, significant valuation allowances Germany - Royal Imtech NV

porque es muy reciente. Después de ella ha salido lo de Suiza pero no parece en principio que sea muy grave (aunque bonito tampoco es que se le haya escapado al nuevo CEO después de decir que no habría más sorpresas).

A ver que pasa.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> :ouch: PLUG a 6,18 en el after....



Creo que si mañana cierra por ahí habré hecho un +100% :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que si mañana cierra por ahí habré hecho un +100% :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Como descubristes este valor??

Sobre imtech lo importante es hacer suelo y presentar resultados normales sin corrupcion lo demas viene solo


----------



## musgooo (3 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Las dudas de la gacelada...
> Deberia recortar plug, pero...yo que se...



Yo he entrado como una inocente gacelilla... Pero si es que nadie sabe lo que va a hacer.

Yo le he metido un stop amplio y a ver qué pasa.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 23:52 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> :ouch: PLUG a 6,18 en el after....



Puff está to loca. Hoy en el premarket estaba -1,93%

O se va al cielo o al infierno. Me parece que no va a haber término medio. Pepitismo máximo o guano absoluto.







---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 23:54 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que si mañana cierra por ahí habré hecho un +100% :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



LOL. Enhorabuena


----------



## gargamelix (4 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como descubristes este valor??
> 
> Sobre imtech lo importante es hacer suelo y presentar resultados normales sin corrupcion lo demas viene solo



Claro, que quede claro que la empresa ha blanqueado ya sus problemas. Si se llega a poner a 1,85 o menos y esperando que no haya sorpresas en los resultados PARA MI sería una compra clara a medio-largo plazo.

Creo que la emisión del pasado verano para Rabobank e ING se hizo a 1,40 aproximadamente, hablo de memoria. Eran convertibles. (Edito: Royal Imtech announces pricing of the rump offering in connection with its approximately EUR 500 million rights offering - Royal Imtech NV)


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sobre el gif.....colocas el ratón sobre el, boton derecho y copiar url de la imagen.
> 
> Mientras escribes aquí, tienes en el lado superior un icono de una montaña, dentro d eun cuadradito amarillo y gris....pinchas ahí y en el espacxio que aparece das boton derecho y pegar.
> 
> ...









Gracias

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 00:28 ----------

¿estos?

Los sonidos de las partituras más clásicas a través de guitarras eléctricas - YouTube

Vivaldi`s Four Seasons: Winter I - Allegro non molto, by Sinfonity - YouTube

Sinfonity


----------



## IRobot (4 Mar 2014)

Con la caída hoy de la bolsa rusa (Micex y RTS se han dejado un 10.79% y 12.01%) y vuelta a niveles del año 2009, creo que cuando esto acabe se presentarán buenas oportunidades para intentar unos largos en algún que otro valor :rolleye:

Con la ayuda de un screener he sacado las siguientes empresas del mercado ruso como posibles candidatas:

KOMPANIYA M.VIDEO OAO 
AEROFLOT OAO
SURGUTNEFTEGAZ OAO
JSC GAZPROM NEFT
GAZPROM OAO
NEFTYANAYA KOMPANIYA LUKOIL OAO
TRANSNEFT' AK OAO
BASHNEFT' ANK OAO
NOVATEK OAO
FARMSTANDART OAO
OGK-2 OAO
MOSENERGO OAO
MOSTOTREST OAO 
TATNEFT' IMENI V.D. SHASHINA OAO
MAGNIT OAO

El problema es que al margen de Gazprom, Lukoil y Novatek, el resto me son desconocidas. ¿Hay alguien que haya llevado alguno de estos valores o conozca alguna de las empresas?

Si no encuentro mucha información sobre empresas en particular también he pensado en un ETF. Algunos que he encontrado del mercado ruso y sus rentabilidades a día de hoy (3-3-2014) son:

Symbol Name Price Change Assets Avg Vol YTD
RSX Market Vectors Russia ETF $22.76 -6.87% $802,786 4,376,206 -21.16%
ERUS iShares MSCI Russia Capped Index Fund $17.00 -7.71% $262,710 480,395 -22.37%
RSXJ Market Vectors Russia Small-Cap ETF $31.11 -11.22% $17,133 18,573 -26.94%
RUSL Direxion Daily Russia Bull 3x Shares $14.74 -19.54% $15,509 60,671 -52.45%
RBL SPDR S&P Russia ETF $21.99 -7.45% $13,305 50,262 -21.52%
RUSS Direxion Daily Russia Bear 3x Shares $20.98 +21.20% $9,548 59,856 +87.15%

Más que nada que como nunca he comprado nada en el mercado ruso y por eso que dicen de diversificar la cartera y tal... inocho:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

ruso
rublo
cuidado


----------



## FranR (4 Mar 2014)

FranR dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto he hecho una simulación con BBVA debajo de 8,5xx y dice que siga aguantando fuera... ienso:





He actualizado hoy el blog y esta es la entrada en la que me refiero en el mismo. 19 de febrero.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 02:12 ----------

UPPPPP y 10 carasteres. 

Ya que me han hecho escribir más, toma imagen!!!!









!Ustec que pretende ahí arriba!


Disculpe señorita, me habían comentado que entró en Bankia a 1.57 y pensé que iba buscando guerra... ::::::


Edit: Miren el mono donde esta agarrado con las patas traseras a la mona...el coitus es irreversible, que buena técnica y quien tuviera pies prensiles. 8:8:::::


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2014)

escuchar el principio de la grabación (min 00:16), es de hace año y pico...

[youtube]M3VLWlwbVwk[/youtube]

Lo intenta disimular pero se puedo oir perfectamente la palabra Ucrania.

De aquí vienen todos los problemas, si Ucrania acepta el tratado de la UE "CON LAS CONDICIONES ACTUALES" ya no podrá vender lo mismo ni con los mismos terminos a Rusia, actualmente reciben motores,tecnología y alimentos.

[youtube]tWvk1iipKe0[/youtube]

Se podrá estar mas o menos de acuerdo pero desde luego Putin da mil vueltas a toda la casta europea, a este no le toman el pelo, sabe perfectamente a que estan jugando y desde luego dudo que le pillen en un renuncio, se esta leyendo todos los informes que caen en sus manos.
Yo creo que esto es una jugada para medir las fuerzas reales de Rusia por parte de Israel, EEUU y UK, quieren saber si lo que Putin dijo en 2012 era verdad o no, al margen de esto creo que ninguna de las partes estan interesadas en un conflicto belico.Simplemente habian puesto las clausulas necesarias para que Rusia saltase,en cuanto Putin demuestre que tienebalgun armamento algo sofisticado cambiaran 2-3 clausulas y aqui no ha pasada nada


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Mar 2014)

Que se cae como el ibex...up


----------



## boquiman (4 Mar 2014)

Circulen, circulen...

Russian president Putin orders troops to return to their bases 4 March 2014 | ForexLive


----------



## sr.anus (4 Mar 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Circulen, circulen...
> 
> Russian president Putin orders troops to return to their bases 4 March 2014 | ForexLive



velaca de las 7:00 en futuros


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Mar 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Circulen, circulen...
> 
> Russian president Putin orders troops to return to their bases 4 March 2014 | ForexLive



Las tropas de crimea seguiran..


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Os lo dije, el rollo ucraniano va a joder las perras de un monton de gacelos. Vamos a ver como lo meten por encima de los 10.000 hoy. Ayer falle.

Todo es un puto teatro.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 08:29 ----------

Veo que se han sumado al hilo nuevos gacelorrios. Anden con cuidado que esto ya no es lo que era.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Os lo dije, el rollo ucraniano va a joder las perras de un monton de gacelos. Vamos a ver como lo meten por encima de los 10.000 hoy. Ayer falle.
> 
> Todo es un puto teatro.
> 
> ...



Pues vas a llevar razón.... EN LAS DOS COSAS.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Hoygan, que putin ha mandado volver a una parte del ejercito que estaba de maniobras, no a las fuerzas que tiene en crimea.
Esto aun no ha acabado. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hoygan, que putin ha mandado volver a una parte del ejercito que estaba de maniobras, no a las fuerzas que tiene en crimea.
> Esto aun no ha acabado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



pues un velote de 10 puntos en los futuros del sp, de ahi que estemos todos pepones... yo no me fio na.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

Y encima, se barruntan bajadas de tipos en Europa urop uop up up up

Nose no sé, demasiado claro está todo
Ojo a los reversales que revientan los ojales.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hoygan, que putin ha mandado volver a una parte del ejercito que estaba de maniobras, no a las fuerzas que tiene en crimea.
> Esto aun no ha acabado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Al final, lo de Crimea lo resuelven con negociaciones.

Creo yo.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2014)

Esto no va a acabar en guerra y lo sabemos todos. Lo malo es hasta dónde pueden agitar el árbol, porque quizá se pueda comprar bastante barato.

Pero que esto la bolsa lo va a descontar en tres días, y vamos a volver al status quo bursátil anterior a las disputas en bastante poco tiempo... no tengo ninguna duda. Aún con una Crimea independiente.


----------



## paulistano (4 Mar 2014)

Que cagada vendiendo ayer popular.... Que buena entra era, Cagonlaleche... En fin.... Confiamos en que bankia nos siga dando alegrías.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Mar 2014)

Buenas.

Como diría el jato, que cansinos los yankis, que no caen ni aunque se puediera hundir el mundo. 
Muy duro ayer los de mis arcelores...intentaremos aguantar con las zeltias mas mal que bien.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2014)

Rusia aumenta su presión en Crimea y EEUU suspende algunos vínculos con Moscú - EcoDiario.es

afectará???


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Al final, lo de Crimea lo resuelven con negociaciones.
> 
> Creo yo.



Yo también, pero no nos inventemos las noticias 

Ojo a los reversales como decían por ahí.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> pues un velote de 10 puntos en los futuros del sp, de ahi que estemos todos pepones... yo no me fio na.



Velas escoba, velas de plastilina.
 
Hoy dato de paro... a que dicen que creamos empleo y todo??


----------



## Durmiente (4 Mar 2014)

El gap se veía venir.

Veremos a ver cuánto dura...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2014)

Entrada ayer en Adidas en 80.88.

Vamos a ver ese bonito doble suelo...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

SOS Corporación Alimentaria: Alphavalue sube recomendación a sobreponderar desde infraponderar




---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 02:07 ----------

Vamos a ver si Codere hoy llega a 1,07 o es mañana


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Velas escoba, velas de plastilina.
> 
> Hoy dato de paro... a que dicen que creamos empleo y todo??



El paro descendió en 1.949 personas en febrero, su primer descenso en este mes desde 2007 - elEconomista.es

jajajajajajaja donde tienes la bola de cristal?????????


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El paro descendió en 1.949 personas en febrero, su primer descenso en este mes desde 2007 - elEconomista.es
> 
> jajajajajajaja donde tienes la bola de cristal?????????



Vayaa, y acerte.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

Inditex con gap de apertura? Venga hombre! La van a tirar hasta ahí para cerrarlo?


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

Buenos y mejores días, espero.

Alguien comentó que Ucrania está pillada por Rusian en el tema de la deuda y parece que ese puede ser el quid de la cuestión para que no exista enfentamiento.

Vaya otia que me he llevado con Prisa en dos días ...


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Volando y bien por encima de los 10.000.

No hay mas que decir. La sarna es mas comun cada dia. Estaba claro que lo de ayer fue una toma de beneficios bastante escandalosa, compra mas abajo y a esperar.

Ya veis, hoy es todo de color de rosa y ayer estabamos en una guerra destructora de humanidad. Formas de mover el mercado.

Nos vemos en los 10.150, a la tarde o quiza mañana (si no les da por hacer el bobo a los yankis).


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos los cortos cargados el 24 feb 10160-9860 y cargamos largos que pienso ventilar mañana mismo en la apertura :Baile:



menuda falta de desconocimiento , guanos días y tal para cual gacelillas 

cerramos largos 9860-10030 y cargamos cortos , el guanear no se va a acabar :Baile:


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Mar 2014)

Verdes dias. Parece que tras la debacle de ayer hoy se anima más. 
Me parece que los leoncios se hartaron de saltar SL de gacelillas, cargaron y ahora todo para arriba.


----------



## bonobubble (4 Mar 2014)

Venga a cerrar el gap...o a seguir bajando??

jajaj, que dificil es esto de la bolsa!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza ratitas alcistillas , gracias al gapsito 9995 que quedaba por cerrar os han dado la ultima oportunidad de salir antes de ir a cerrar el gap 9450 :Aplauso:

soltad to el papel o vuestros cadáveres quedaran en el campo de batalla para servir de alimento a los buitres :no:


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esto no va a acabar en guerra y lo sabemos todos. Lo malo es hasta dónde pueden agitar el árbol, porque quizá se pueda comprar bastante barato.
> 
> Pero que esto la bolsa lo va a descontar en tres días, y vamos a volver al status quo bursátil anterior a las disputas en bastante poco tiempo... no tengo ninguna duda. Aún con una Crimea independiente.



Yo ayer incremente la posición.Hasta el propio Putin hace dos días reconocía que no quería que esto acabase en un conflicto bélico de hecho segun palabras suyas "le estaban obligando porque el acuerdo de ucrania con la UE" destrozaría casi por completo las relaciones comerciales entre los dos paises.

Algunas posibles ideas para aprovecharse de esta hipótesis son

Carlsberg 

Carlsberg Group - Carlsberg A/S Annual Report 2013

Están creciendo menos en Europa prácticamente en todos los mercados ,sobre todo en Asia.

Imperial Tobacco

Imperial Tobacco


Gazprom per 2,5


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2014)

una cosa es lo de ucrania , por cierto gloria a ucrania escudo de occidente contra la barbarie de las hordas asiáticas .

y otra es que tenemos corte de macd en diario a la baja en Ibex y eurostoxx50 además de 2 gaps aun por cerrar en ambos índices :abajo:


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

Parece que el churribex recupera y rebota al llegar a la base del canal


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal, codere +9%


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Las gowex no suben ni con todo en verde, empieza a dar mal rollo :ouch:

Por otro lado, en valores como Abengoa ni con gap se arregla el desaguisado de ayer. Así no hay manera de salir :ouch::ouch:

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 09:38 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Hannibal, codere +9%



Sí, eso venía a comentar también. Espero que al final comprara ::


----------



## mpbk (4 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ole subidon del oil,.
> 
> 
> dax en soporte



dax en soporte y subidón de 110 pips:Aplauso::Aplauso::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Mar 2014)

La directriz bajista de los últimos dias del IBEX está ahora en 1003x. Si no la pasamos pronto, nos vamos para abajo...creo.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2014)

faltaba de decir que estocástico en diario girado a la baja y con recorrido , vamos que el guanear no va a parar hasta por lo menos cerrar el gap 9450 , palabrita del niño MV :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (4 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro metro..



rabo en mano......


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las gowex no suben ni con todo en verde, empieza a dar mal rollo :ouch:
> 
> Por otro lado, en valores como Abengoa ni con gap se arregla el desaguisado de ayer. Así no hay manera de salir :ouch::ouch:
> 
> ...




Ayer pensé cambiar gowex por deoleo, + 5%


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ayer pensé cambiar gowex por deoleo, + 5%



Deoleo, cuidado, porque ahora puede subir a 0,41 o así, pero acabar en los 0,35 (fibo61,80)

y lo dice uno que está dentro

Aunque si cierra en 0,395 la vela es de vuelta totalmente


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

Yo, de momento, me planto.

Mi experiencia no me permite superar esta situación de incertidumbre.

Mantengo posiciones hasta que todo quede más estable. Creo que será lo mejor.

El nivel exigido para operar en estos momentos se encuentra por encima de mis posiblidades reales.

_*NOTA*: no soy un multi de *Zparo *ni de nadie y me duele estar en esa lista sin saber porqué. Espero que algún día lo entienda._


----------



## Galifrey (4 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> NATRA ANÁLISIS A FONDO DE LOS RESULTADOS | GESPROBOLSA
> 
> la culpa es de los de chicharros :: ha sido poner esto:
> 
> ...



Mil gracias, Ane.

En cuanto a la apertura de hoy resulta realemente sorprendente lo poco que duran últimamente los cisnes negros...

Y porque soy gilipuertas y tengo tonterías éticas, pero ayer me dieron ganas de meterle a bankia. Me parece que debe ser la operación (desde los 0,90) más clara de la historia de las bolsas mundiales (cartas marcadas y tal).


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

pongo en spoiler el gráfico de anoche

faes cayó de 2,64 a 2,37 ayer. Ahora mismo 2,53



Spoiler



Por qué sigo en Faes, que preguntaba Hannibal:






Vemos como rompió la tendencia bajista de largo plazo







Ha tenido una divergencia en el precio y ha corregido.






El apoyo en las medias móviles se ve mejor en el anterior gráfico.
Habiendo comprado en 2,50 y teniendo tan cerca las medias móviles, y sabiendo que en lo que va de subida se ha apoyado 2 veces en la media de 50 sesiones y además esta corta a la de 200, pues me da un margen para pensar que puede subir desde ahora, fibo50.







Pero sobre todo me he quedado por ver si repite. Caída histórica en CCI y estatos. Hace muuucho tiempo que no había algo así. Y en principio solo se han ido las gacelas.


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Mil gracias, Ane.
> 
> En cuanto a la apertura de hoy resulta realemente sorprendente lo poco que duran últimamente los cisnes negros...
> 
> Y porque soy gilipuertas y tengo tonterías éticas, pero ayer me dieron ganas de meterle a bankia. Me parece que debe ser la operación (desde los 0,90) más clara de la historia de las bolsas mundiales (cartas marcadas y tal).



Pues si andamos con tonterias éticas (con todo el respeto a usted) a la hora de ganar en bolsa, no meta jni a farmaceurticas, ni petroleras, ni bancos en general, ni de alimentación, distribución.... vamos no meta en nada.
Además lo de ganar con Bankia es solo recuperar parte de lo que hemos puesto ya ::


----------



## IRobot (4 Mar 2014)

Pues igual ponerse largo en Rusia como comentaba ayer no es muy buena idea por técnico... ienso:

Dos gr?ficos que ilustran la situaci?n actual: Rusia e Italia

Más que nada avisar por si alguien se lo ha planteado mínimamente...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

¿Dónde invertir si estalla (o no) el conflicto? Rebote ante la retirada de Rusia


---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 03:19 ----------








maldito ibex


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2014)

El ministro Montoro hará su reforma fiscal al margen de los sabios - elEconomista.es

que miedo me da....


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

Rumores declaración oficial de Putin sobre Ucrania en próximas horas


Rusia suspende la compra de divisas para su Fondo de Reserva


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Rumores declaración oficial de Putin sobre Ucrania en próximas horas
> 
> 
> Rusia suspende la compra de divisas para su Fondo de Reserva



Rajoy recibe al ministro de Exteriores ruso en La Moncloa - EcoDiario.es

Si Rajoy interviene, esto acaba en 3GM segurísimo. :XX: O a lo mejor acaba en un todos contra España...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Rajoy recibe al ministro de Exteriores ruso en La Moncloa - EcoDiario.es
> 
> Si Rajoy interviene, esto acaba en 3GM segurísimo. :XX: O a lo mejor acaba en un todos contra España...




VozpÃ³puli - El Rey, en Zarzuela, ante la AsociaciÃ³n AtlÃ¡ntica: â€œÂ¡Viva Putin!â€


----------



## bonobubble (4 Mar 2014)

Si suspende la compra de divisas, es que ya no necesita apuntalar el rublo


----------



## mpbk (4 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dax en soporte y subidón de 110 pips:Aplauso::Aplauso::fiufiu::fiufiu:



ni un thanks::::::


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Buenos días,
Es premarket y hay que cogerlo con pinzas y tal pero Plug está en $6.39 (+7.39%) ahora mismo y con cierto volumen!
La hermanita modestita FCEL en $2.34 (+7.37%).
Que se dice??? Queremos conga!!! Queremos conga!!! Queremos conga!!! :Baile::Baile::Baile:
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Galifrey (4 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues si andamos con tonterias éticas (con todo el respeto a usted) a la hora de ganar en bolsa, no meta jni a farmaceurticas, ni petroleras, ni bancos en general, ni de alimentación, distribución.... vamos no meta en nada.
> Además lo de ganar con Bankia es solo recuperar parte de lo que hemos puesto ya ::



Tiene usted toda la razón, por eso mismo me refiero a mi postura como "tonteria". 

Todos somos "hinversoreh" en bankia, solo que nos cuesta aceptarlo (los que lo aceptan obtienen plusvis)


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

Si FAES supera el 2,57 se podría ir a 2,68


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Es premarket y hay que cogerlo con pinzas y tal pero Plug está en $6.39 (+7.39%) ahora mismo y con cierto volumen!
> La hermanita modestita FCEL en $2.34 (+7.37%).
> Que se dice??? Queremos conga!!! Queremos conga!!! Queremos conga!!! :Baile::Baile::Baile:
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Y pensar que cuando entré en 3.87 pensé: llegas tarde, tarde, esto no tira más..

HAy alguna expectativa razonable a estos niveles? El sector eléctrico empuja y vamos con la corriente. Robopoli, hasta cuando te quedas subido en el barco?

Gracias otra vez!!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Mar 2014)

Crisis en Ucrania. Grazprom anuncia que desde abril subirá el precio del gas a Ucrania: "En estas condiciones, Ucrania no cumple sus compromisos y por ello Gazprom ha tomado la decisión de no seguir concediendo esta rebaja desde principios del mes próximo". EFE


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y pensar que cuando entré en 3.87 pensé: llegas tarde, tarde, esto no tira más..
> 
> HAy alguna expectativa razonable a estos niveles? El sector eléctrico empuja y vamos con la corriente. Robopoli, hasta cuando te quedas subido en el barco?
> 
> Gracias otra vez!!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Pues como siga la cosa así duplicas también en pocas semanas o días. Me alegro mucho! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Decir con precisión si el precio es razonable en relación a las expectativas es complicado. Es un hecho que están creciendo y que hay demanda. También que es una tecnología nueva que se puede aplicar en infinidad de sitios donde todavía no se ha planteado, pero no creo que nadie te pueda contestar a esa pregunta...

En mi caso no tengo ni idea de hasta cuando aguantaré. De momento voy sin prisa y asumo que no venderé en máximos porque lo haré cuando se enfríen las expectativas del negocio o haya algo que no me guste (chanchullos en cuentas o algo de esa envergadura). 
De momento esa fecha no parece cercana pero con estas cosas nunca se sabe y como dicen en mi pueblo sobre la marcha se acomodan los melones


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

Viscofan si pierde intradía los 36,85 creo que es venta, porque ha chocado con la directriz bajista última en 37,60 y desde entonces en picado


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Lo he comentado alguna vez y aunque pueda sonar un poco pedante creo que uno de los mayores errores que cometemos a la hora de invertir es una cosa que se llama sesgo cognitivo de fin de la historia.
Todos pensamos que estamos justo en el momento del desenlace de algo. Nada más que hay que ver a los que todos los días predicen el fin del mundo, hundimiento de las bolsas y tal.
En el caso de Plug lleva un año de locura con un 3.000% de revalorización. Todos tendemos a pensar que estamos cerca del final de algo siempre pero siendo estrictos no hay nada que nos impida pensar que pueda subir un 3.500% un 6.000% o un 10% más.
En mi humildísima opinión, como en bolsa es IMPOSIBLE predecir los movimientos con un mínimo de fiabilidad a lo único que te puedes agarrar es a los fundamentales y a la percepción que el mercado tiene de la empresa. Si el mercado es amplio y los gestores de la empresa honestos y con experiencia, una empresa no tiene porqué dejar de seguir creciendo hasta que el mercado se sature o el producto entre en fase de maduración (de ahí la importancia del I+D y el estar siempre innovando).
Cada vez me doy más cuenta que esto de la bolsa se puede ver de millones de formas distintas. Yo hace algún tiempo que no me resisto al mercado y busco empresas en máximos de 52 semanas, con calidad y con una clara tendencia alcista. Si me pillan con el carrito de los helados mala suerte pero hasta la fecha los hechos me demuestran que acompañar al mercado no tiene porque se mala idea si hay solided detrás de la empresa.
Fin de chapa


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo he comentado alguna vez y aunque pueda sonar un poco pedante creo que uno de los mayores errores que cometemos a la hora de invertir es una cosa que se llama sesgo cognitivo de fin de la historia.
> Todos pensamos que estamos justo en el momento del desenlace de algo. Nada más que hay que ver a los que todos los días predicen el fin del mundo, hundimiento de las bolsas y tal.
> En el caso de Plug lleva un año de locura con un 3.000% de revalorización. Todos tendemos a pensar que estamos cerca del final de algo siempre pero siendo estrictos no hay nada que nos impida pensar que pueda subir un 3.500% un 6.000% o un 10% más.
> En mi humildísima opinión, como en bolsa es IMPOSIBLE predecir los movimientos con un mínimo de fiabilidad a lo único que te puedes agarrar es a los fundamentales y a la percepción que el mercado tiene de la empresa. Si el mercado es amplio y los gestores de la empresa honestos y con experiencia, una empresa no tiene porqué dejar de seguir creciendo hasta que el mercado se sature o el producto entre en fase de maduración (de ahí la importancia del I+D y el estar siempre innovando).
> ...



Me gusta su sincera reflexión.
Enhorabuena, de nuevo, por sus PLUIG.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Mar 2014)

Buenos días para algunos

Tengo un catarrazo galopante, es imposible pensar en bolsa.

Cuiden las Gowex,


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Están intratables. PLUG +8.76% y FCEL +9.22%


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

no me lo puedo creer, inditex y matildes remando


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Putin denuncia que ha habido un golpe de Estado inconstitucional en Ucrania - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Mar 2014)

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/TXe4cHxgjjU?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/TXe4cHxgjjU?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> <****** width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/TXe4cHxgjjU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></******>



Como te detecte el antivirus de @Tono metiendo un frame en la página te manda a las tropas de Putin ipso facto!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como te detecte el antivirus de @Tono metiendo un frame en la página te manda a las tropas de Putin ipso facto!



Ya he puesto el formato antiguo


----------



## Tono (4 Mar 2014)

Parece que Pepón está cogiendo carrerilla.

Buenos días.


----------



## Don Pedro (4 Mar 2014)

Buenos díasas a todos.
Aprovecho para agradecerle la información, aunque tardé unos días en entrar después de que comentará sobre el valor, aún he tenido tiempo de coger un buen tramo de la subida.



Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Es premarket y hay que cogerlo con pinzas y tal pero Plug está en $6.39 (+7.39%) ahora mismo y con cierto volumen!
> La hermanita modestita FCEL en $2.34 (+7.37%).
> Que se dice??? Queremos conga!!! Queremos conga!!! Queremos conga!!! :Baile::Baile::Baile:
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Aprovecho para agradecerle la información, aunque tardé unos días en entrar después de que comentará sobre el valor, aún he tenido tiempo de coger un buen tramo de la subida.



Me alegro mucho Don Pedro! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Esperemos que le quede todavía recorrido y siga dando alegrías!


----------



## Algas (4 Mar 2014)

Y el ibex vuelve a los 10.000 ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Mar 2014)

Szu sigue su escalada!


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues venga ahora a ver si ponemos las Bkias en 1,60 para el viernes y volvemos a la nueva normalidad.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Mar 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Y el ibex vuelve a los 10.000 ::



Son 10.000

[YOUTUBE]aUc1kyWV_rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo he comentado alguna vez y aunque pueda sonar un poco pedante creo que uno de los mayores errores que cometemos a la hora de invertir es una cosa que se llama sesgo cognitivo de fin de la historia.
> Todos pensamos que estamos justo en el momento del desenlace de algo. Nada más que hay que ver a los que todos los días predicen el fin del mundo, hundimiento de las bolsas y tal.
> En el caso de Plug lleva un año de locura con un 3.000% de revalorización. Todos tendemos a pensar que estamos cerca del final de algo siempre pero siendo estrictos no hay nada que nos impida pensar que pueda subir un 3.500% un 6.000% o un 10% más.
> En mi humildísima opinión, como en bolsa es IMPOSIBLE predecir los movimientos con un mínimo de fiabilidad a lo único que te puedes agarrar es a los fundamentales y a la percepción que el mercado tiene de la empresa. Si el mercado es amplio y los gestores de la empresa honestos y con experiencia, una empresa no tiene porqué dejar de seguir creciendo hasta que el mercado se sature o el producto entre en fase de maduración (de ahí la importancia del I+D y el estar siempre innovando).
> ...



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.
Por un lado es la percepción que tenemos de "barato" o "caro" y por otro lado la realidad de que valor y precio no van unidas (y muchas veces poco tienen que ver)
Es buena opinión que a largo plazo la probabilidad de que una "buena" empresa suba es mayor, aunque no siempre es cierto, y además no lo va a hacer linealmente. Ahí es donde entra "el mercao", las tendencias, los stoploses y las barridas. 
Y mirando hacia atrás es fácil, lo dificil es acertar con lo que ahora llaman "timing"

Le voy a poner un ejemplo (la espina que más reciente tengo) que son las renovables: Hace años invertí mis ahorrillos (pensando en la jubilación, ahí es ná) en solaria y gamesa. Llegué a multiplicarlos por cinco, no los toqué, y a perder hasta un 90 %, estuve a punto de mandarlos a tpc (gracias a que no lo necesité finalmente) y mantuve.
Ahora con Gamesa casi estoy a la par, salté de Solaria cuando certificaron el cierre de la fábrica de Puertollano (promedié algo más abajo y "solo"perdí un 25% aproximadamente)
Entre medias, algunos metesacas en otras solares (chinas, First) con mejor y peor resultado me han hecho ver (recordar) que en la bolsa no hay reglas fijas.

Ahora, montado en las baterías, aprovechando la ola pero con los ojos abiertos y el culo prieto.


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

Yo hace meses empecé en virtual y compré unas acciones virtuales, no muchas.

Hace poco volví a entrar. Cuál fue mi sorpresa al ver todo lo que tras ese tiempo de inactividad había ganado virtualmente (y lo que había perdido en real).

Una razón más para tomarme un tiempo de reflexión, pues parece que me ha podido mi falsa idea de la realidad y las emociones a la hora de vender precipitadamente.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

Y aconsejando a los que tengan cash (luego cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su dinero): Tesla rompe máximos en pre- (aunque yo pensaba que iba a cubrir el hueco del subidón de final de febrero y las cambié por fuelcell) suerte.


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Vamos a recuperar lo bajado ayer. Ya han salido los actores a manipular el mercado (putin hablando). Miren el dax...

Los futuros usa por encima del cierre del viernes.


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Mar 2014)

Joder. las TESLA están muy arriba. Pensáis que tiene todavía recorrido ascendente??


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Menuda despiojada de calzaron ayer con la excusa, y todo dios loco por ver caer un indice un 2%.

Lo mismo de siempre, vela escoba.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 12:44 ----------

Fran, se han cargado el CP en dos viajes.

Yo mantengo mi apuesta de que volvemos a niveles del viernes.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y aconsejando a los que tengan cash (luego cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su dinero): Tesla rompe máximos en pre- (aunque yo pensaba que iba a cubrir el hueco del subidón de final de febrero y las cambié por fuelcell) suerte.



Pues FuelCel tampoco va mal del todo (premarket +9.68%). Si cerrara ahí podrías llevar fácil un 25% - 30% de plusvis desde finales de febrero. No está mal teniendo en cuenta que estamos a 4 de Marzo, coño! 
Plug muy bien también yéndose a los $6.47 (+11%). 
No creo que se repita la gesta de ayer pero cualquiera sabe con estas dos :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues FuelCel tampoco va mal del todo (premarket +9.68%). Si cerrara ahí podrías llevar fácil un 25% - 30% de plusvis desde finales de febrero. No está mal teniendo en cuenta que estamos a 4 de Marzo, coño!
> Plug muy bien también yéndose a los $6.47 (+11%).
> No creo que se repita la gesta de ayer pero cualquiera sabe con estas dos :Baile:



Para los que estais dentro, ¿estamos aún a tiempo de entrar en plug o fuelcell? ienso:


----------



## mpbk (4 Mar 2014)

cierro largos dax +230pipsx5

puto amo


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

TEF petando los 11 euros de nuevo. El mundo se acaba...


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

En el streaming de Bestinver Streaming Conferencia de inversores 2014 Bestinver - YouTube habla ahora el de *Hyundai*. Por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## mpbk (4 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Menuda despiojada de calzaron ayer con la excusa, y todo dios loco por ver caer un indice un 2%.
> 
> Lo mismo de siempre, vela escoba.
> 
> ...



si leyeran mi firma os iria mejor...todo alcista, dax ahora está entre ir hacer nuevos máx o volver a minimos, hay altas probabilidades que rompa esa resistencia.

no habrá guerra, las guerras se provocan por intereses como la de iraq, no con problemillas entre paises, usa y europa no les dejarán hacer nada.

pero una vez más, ignoradme :XX::XX:

tendria que estar en las tertulias cobrando 500€ al dia


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (4 Mar 2014)

Hoy leí en un periódico chileno que en Enero y Febrero había salido más capital inversor de los emergentes que en todo 2013. Ese chorro de pasta va directo a las bolsas europeas y yankies.


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Hoy leí en un periódico chileno que en Enero y Febrero había salido más capital inversor de los emergentes que en todo 2013. Ese chorro de pasta va directo a las bolas europeas y yankies.



Como ya decian por aqui (bertok y cia.) los emergentes las van a pasar canutas. Submergentes a partir de ahora. Cada cual cuida su culo.

Miren al ibex, maximos diarios. Me juego un pimiento a que lo llevan a los 10100 para la hora del papeo. El sp va a abrir por encima del cierre del viernes, los 1870 estan ahi.

La sesion de ayer no olio bien de principio a fin. Tramposa.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Joder. las TESLA están muy arriba. Pensáis que tiene todavía recorrido ascendente??



¿Y si das la vuelta al gráfico? Razonablemente, no tiene recorrido, sólo hasta cero a la baja y hasta infinito al alza. Nadie tiene una bola de cristal.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...here-no-caso-a-analistos-159.html#post9431806

El verano pasado, cuando había subido en tres meses de 40 a 120, cualquier persona racionalmente pensaba que estaba muy sobrevaloradas.

¿Quien sabe hasta donde puede subir (o bajar) ? La historia está llenas de teslas y terras, de prisas y bankias y cada uno apuesta donde y cuando quiere. Unas veces se falla y otras también (y se gana dinero)


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para los que estais dentro, ¿estamos aún a tiempo de entrar en plug o fuelcell? ienso:



Yo tengo fe en que le queda todavía subida a medio y largo plazo, pero claro, una cosa es la fe y otra saber lo que va a ocurrir. 
De momento en premarket se han negociado unas 150.000 acciones y el volumen medio de los últimos 52 días en sesión es de 25 millones. Ayer el volumen fue de 85 millones. 
Con esto lo que te quiero decir es que el premarket pinta bien, muy bien de hecho, y la subida de ayer mejor todavía, pero no deja de ser una entrada con cierto riesgo especialmente si vas a corto plazo. 
Sin que sirva de recomendación, si es para medio/largo yo personalmente entraría en cualquiera de las dos aunque parece que Plug quiere llevar el maillot amarillo un poco más. 
No dejaría tampoco de contemplar otras opciones como Manhattan o Magic. Quizás no sean tan explosivas como PLUG pero nada más que hay que ver la tendencia que levan y sus números para darse cuenta de que son un tiro de empresas.
La otra es DLIA que es posible que hoy arranque con buen descuento para aprovechar y hacer una entrada bastante buena.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo tengo fe en que le queda todavía subida a medio y largo plazo, pero claro, una cosa es la fe y otra saber lo que va a ocurrir.
> De momento en premarket se han negociado unas 150.000 acciones y el volumen medio de los últimos 52 días en sesión es de 25 millones. Ayer el volumen fue de 85 millones.
> Con esto lo que te quiero decir es que el premarket pinta bien, muy bien de hecho, y la subida de ayer mejor todavía, pero no deja de ser una entrada con cierto riesgo especialmente si vas a corto plazo.
> Sin que sirva de recomendación, si es para medio/largo yo personalmente entraría en cualquiera de las dos aunque parece que Plug quiere llevar el maillot amarillo un poco más.
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta.

De todas formas, estaba viendolas tarifas de mi broker y me he quedado así :: sólo me sale rentable meterme en USA como las otras 2 veces, mediante CFDs, pero no tienen estos valores ::

Por cierto, de entrar yo me metería en Magic, hay un gap a la baja de los que tango gusta al jato y si lo cierre es un 11% de plusvis... me lo pensaré antes de que abra NY.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> De todas formas, estaba viendolas tarifas de mi broker y me he quedado así :: sólo me sale rentable meterme en USA como las otras 2 veces, mediante CFDs, pero no tienen estos valores ::
> 
> Por cierto, de entrar yo me metería en Magic, hay un gap a la baja de los que tango gusta al jato y si lo cierre es un 11% de plusvis... me lo pensaré antes de que abra NY.



Ir apalancado con estos si que no te lo recomiendo para nada. Te saltan un margin call en menos que canta un gallo. 
Interactive Brokers y Selfbank van bien aunque selfbank es bastante más caro.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 13:20 ----------



Magic de verdad que es un tiro. La caida del otro día es una oportunidad cojonuda para entrar.
Y Manhattan mires la gráfica por donde la mires es incontestable.


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> De todas formas, estaba viendolas tarifas de mi broker y me he quedado así :: sólo me sale rentable meterme en USA como las otras 2 veces, mediante CFDs, pero no tienen estos valores ::
> 
> Por cierto, de entrar yo me metería en Magic, hay un gap a la baja de los que tango gusta al jato y si lo cierre es un 11% de plusvis... me lo pensaré antes de que abra NY.



A mi me pasa lo mismo. Mi Broker para valores extranjeros me cruje :´(
Como a tí para operaciones puntuales como las MERCK que le saco casi un 9% en menos de un mes


----------



## Tono (4 Mar 2014)

Lástima no haber promediado ayer en San.

De momento no hay mucho volumen en general, algo menos de la mitad de ayer, lo normal de las últimas sesiones o incluso menos. 
Sospecho que queda bastante carne que poner en el asador a la tarde, cuando abra USA. El peponazo hoy puede llevarnos a los 10100.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo. Mi Broker para valores extranjeros me cruje :´(
> Como a tí para operaciones puntuales como las MERCK que le saco casi un 9% en menos de un mes



Coño! Pues cambiad de broker! 
Si no, estáis virtualmente fuera del 99.99% de las empresas del mundo mundial.


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> En el streaming de Bestinver Streaming Conferencia de inversores 2014 Bestinver - YouTube habla ahora el de *Hyundai*. Por si a alguien le interesa.



ahora hablan de *imtech*; dice que piensan que el problema está localizado pero que si alguna cosa les sale mal deberían ampliar capital. Es un valor con cierto riesgo.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ir apalancado con estos si que no te lo recomiendo para nada. Te saltan un margin call en menos que canta un gallo.
> Interactive Brokers y Selfbank van bien aunque selfbank es bastante más caro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 13:20 ----------
> ...



MANH me recuerda a Gowex


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Coño! Pues cambiad de broker!
> Si no, estáis virtualmente fuera del 99.99% de las empresas del mundo mundial.



Eso voy a mirar. Con el que tengo (El del banco Sabadell) una operación de aquí me salen todas los gastos un 0,37% pero fuera de aquí me sube a un 1,35% :´(


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Coño! Pues cambiad de broker!
> Si no, estáis virtualmente fuera del 99.99% de las empresas del mundo mundial.



Ya llevo tiempo mirando, pero como siempre, las ventajas de uno se compensan con los fallos del otro.

Sobre lo de ir apalancado, yo lo que hacía era cargar el mismo nº de titulos qeu si fuera al contado. El resto del dinero lo dejaba en cuenta y así no había opciones de margin call.

El problema de estas comisiones es eso, que me obligaría a estar bastante tiempo dentro buscnado mínimo un 3,5% de rentabilidad para empezar a ganar ::

Pero no deja de ser cierto que MANH tiene una pinta estupenda


----------



## Tono (4 Mar 2014)

Las eléctricas están perdiendo fuelle. 
Qué habrá tocado el ministro Soria por enésima vez?

¿qué broker tienes para acciones USA Robopoli?


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya llevo tiempo mirando, pero como siempre, las ventajas de uno se compensan con los fallos del otro.
> 
> Sobre lo de ir apalancado, yo lo que hacía era cargar el mismo nº de titulos qeu si fuera al contado. El resto del dinero lo dejaba en cuenta y así no había opciones de margin call.
> 
> ...



IB no te convencía por algo? Para USA es lo mejor de lo mejor y parecen bastante serios. Yo no tengo pega desde luego.


----------



## bonobubble (4 Mar 2014)

Creo que Bestinver tiene un % bonito en royal imtech


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Las eléctricas están perdiendo fuelle.
> Qué habrá tocado el ministro Soria por enésima vez?
> 
> ¿qué broker tienes para acciones USA Robopoli?



Interactive Brokers y encantado. El único problema es que por el tipo de cuenta que abrí tardo unos 3 días en recibir la pasta desde que vendo las acciones hasta que entra en la cuenta. No es que sea importante para el tipo de operativa que llevo pero con Selfbank te lo apañan para que tengas el dinero de forma instantanea. Se puede abrir cuentas CFD y a crédito de forma gratuita pero no lo he hecho porque no suelo utilizarlo y no me importa esperar.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> IB no te convencía por algo? Para USA es lo mejor de lo mejor y parecen bastante serios. Yo no tengo pega desde luego.



Lo miré y lo descarté, pero no recuerdo por qué. Ahora estaba mirando IGmarkets, pero tienen un lío de tarifas importantes y aún no sé cuánto me costaría comprar acciones españolas al contado por ej ::


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo miré y lo descarté, pero no recuerdo por qué. Ahora estaba mirando IGmarkets, pero tienen un lío de tarifas importantes y aún no sé cuánto me costaría comprar acciones españolas al contado por ej ::



Al final yo lo que he hecho ha sido separar Europeas y Españolas por un lado (selfbank) y americanas por otro (IB).
Todavía estoy en proceso de migración de unas cuantas americanas a IB pero poco a poco...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al final yo lo que he hecho ha sido separar Europeas y Españolas por un lado (selfbank) y americanas por otro (IB).
> Todavía estoy en proceso de migración de unas cuantas americanas a IB pero poco a poco...



Pues esperar 3 dias hasta que te hagan el ingreso de la venta  a mi me da algo. Lo bueno que tiene ING es que te lo ingresan al momento por lo que el mismo día puedes hacer las operaciones que te plazca y eso no tiene precio.
De comisiones tampoco se pasan. Por operación de 10k euros unos 30 euros aproximadamente.

Por cierto: I love PLUG


----------



## Maravedi (4 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo miré y lo descarté, pero no recuerdo por qué. Ahora estaba mirando IGmarkets, pero tienen un lío de tarifas importantes y aún no sé cuánto me costaría comprar acciones españolas al contado por ej ::



Así ando yo abrí la cuenta y no me enteró de na,de hecho les mande un par de correos y aún ando esperando respuesta


----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

Chavales, lo que más subió la semana pasada y esta parece que también va a ser igual son los valores de energías alternativas.

En estos valores si hay mucho volumen y subidas es para entrar. Yo ayer entre a mercado en algunos (PLUG, BLDP y FCEL) sin esperar porque iban como cohetes.

Ayer (y hoy parece que va a ser parecido)

PLUG +24,63% (premarket ahora mismo +9.97%)
CDTI +21.11% (premarket +5.20%)
BIOF +16.49% (esta en el premarket está ahora -1.47%)
BLDP +14.32% (premarket ahora +9.22%)
FCEL +11.28% (premarket ahora +12.22%)


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues esperar 3 dias hasta que te hagan el ingreso de la venta  a mi me da algo. Lo bueno que tiene ING es que te lo ingresan al momento por lo que el mismo día puedes hacer las operaciones que te plazca y eso no tiene precio.
> De comisiones tampoco se pasan. Por operación de 10k euros unos 30 euros aproximadamente.



jejeje si lo piensas es una forma de disuadirte de hacer operaciones chorras. Quitando PLUG y un par de casos más 3 días no deberían ser un drama si vas a largo. Para intradías obviamente no vale.
De todas formas ya te digo que se puede activar de forma gratuita. Yo no lo tengo porque soy muy perro 

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 13:53 ----------




musgooo dijo:


> Chavales, lo que más subió la semana pasada y esta parece que también son los valores de energías alternativas.
> 
> En estos valores si hay mucho volumen y subidas es para entrar. Yo ayer entre a mercado en algunos sin esperar porque iban como cohetes.
> 
> ...



No es por tocar la moral pero PLUG lleva también entorno al +12% en premarket.
Lo del sector ya me di cuenta hace unas semanas. ¿Serán Tesla y Apple moviendo el cotarro?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Así ando yo abrí la cuenta y no me enteró de na,de hecho les mande un par de correos y aún ando esperando respuesta



Pues la descarto entonces; si tienen esa seriedad nada más abrir la cuenta... ::


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Así ando yo abrí la cuenta y no me enteró de na,de hecho les mande un par de correos y aún ando esperando respuesta



Te refieres a IB? La interfaz es una castaña pero no tiene nada especial, no? ienso:


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

bonobubble dijo:


> Creo que Bestinver tiene un % bonito en royal imtech



Dicen que en su día la metieron en cartera porque veían que era un buen valor y que sigue siendo bueno y por eso lo mantienen, pero que ha aumentado su riesgo y obtiene mayor beneficio de otros valores.

De *TEL *han dicho que su prestigio internacional ha caido mucho.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2014)

Desaparece Flexcoin, otra plataforma de bitcoin, tras el cierre de Mt. Gox - elEconomista.es


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

*IB *creo que había que meter bastante pasta (al menos para mi) inicialmente.


----------



## Algas (4 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> *IB *creo que había que meter bastante pasta (al menos para mi) inicialmente.



10.000$ si no me equivoco, para abrir la cuenta.


----------



## Chila (4 Mar 2014)

Algunos estáis forrados¡¡
Vamos esas plugs, y las bios recuperando.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Algas dijo:


> 10.000$ si no me equivoco, para abrir la cuenta.



Si eso si es cierto. Para abrirla mínimo $10.000.


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

Sobre el streaming de Bestinver

1.- *imtech* dicen que era un buen valor y por eso lo tienen en cartera y sigue siendo buen valor y por eso lo mantienen, pero que ha aumentado algo su riesgo porque si alguna cosa les sale mal tendrían que aumentar capital y que otros valores les dan mejores resultados. 

2.- Sobre *TEL *han dicho que ha bajado mucho su prestigio internacional.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli, mucha diferencia entre selfbank e IB para el mercado yanki?

Yo tengo selfbank, pero si las condiciones son muy ventajosas igual conviene cambiar....


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Robopoli, mucha diferencia entre selfbank e IB para el mercado yanki?
> 
> Yo tengo selfbank, pero si las condiciones son muy ventajosas igual conviene cambiar....



Pues para que te hagas una idea una transacción de unos $3.000 te sale por $1 aprox. En Selfbank 15€ si no recuerdo mal. Además hay una cosa que no me gusta nada con Selfbank y es que el tipo de cambio que te aplican no es nada transparente y sólo lo puedes hacer cuando compras, es decir, que no puedes hacer una operación de cambio de moneda un día y comprar acciones otro. Tiene que ser todo a la vez. 
Con IB lo puedes hacer de forma independiente y el spread era bastante bueno. Con Selfbank nunca estás seguro de si te las están metiendo en el tipo de cambio ::


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Vamos a ver esa apertura del sp por encima de maximos y como reaccionan.

El ibex esta en maximos diarios camino de los 100.

Ahora van y le suben el rating a bbva y san. Cuando interesa bien no? malditos cerdos, han degollado un pais y ahora esto.

Esta sesion va por lloricas S.A. Vereis el poder del SP en directo.


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Como ya decian por aqui (bertok y cia.) los emergentes las van a pasar canutas. Submergentes a partir de ahora. Cada cual cuida su culo.
> 
> Miren al ibex, maximos diarios. Me juego un pimiento a que lo llevan a los 10100 para la hora del papeo. El sp va a abrir por encima del cierre del viernes, los 1870 estan ahi.
> 
> La sesion de ayer no olio bien de principio a fin. Tramposa.



Trampa total. Ya lo comentábamos ayer, los volúmenes eran brutales, estaban recogiendo papel ayer como si lo regalaran y esos no eran gacelillas. Lástima no haberlo visto la semana pasada para salir y reentrar, x algo no se puede considerar uno un leoncio


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues para que te hagas una idea una transacción de unos $3.000 te sale por $1 aprox. En Selfbank 15€ si no recuerdo mal. Además hay una cosa que no me gusta nada con Selfbank y es que el tipo de cambio que te aplican no es nada transparente y sólo lo puedes hacer cuando compras, es decir, que no puedes hacer una operación de cambio de moneda un día y comprar acciones otro. Tiene que ser todo a la vez.
> Con IB lo puedes hacer de forma independiente y el spread era bastante bueno. Con Selfbank nunca estás seguro de si te las están metiendo en el tipo de cambio ::



Y no puedes directamente abrir la cuenta en dolares y así evitas los cambios y riesgos del tipo de cambio? desde la ignorancia te lo pregunto. A mi personalmente me da un poco de repelus ingresar el dinero en estas sociedades intermediarias.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues para que te hagas una idea una transacción de unos $3.000 te sale por $1 aprox. En Selfbank 15€ si no recuerdo mal. Además hay una cosa que no me gusta nada con Selfbank y es que el tipo de cambio que te aplican no es nada transparente y sólo lo puedes hacer cuando compras, es decir, que no puedes hacer una operación de cambio de moneda un día y comprar acciones otro. Tiene que ser todo a la vez.
> 
> Con IB lo puedes hacer de forma independiente y el spread era bastante bueno. Con Selfbank nunca estás seguro de si te las están metiendo en el tipo de cambio ::




Muchas gracias premoh!

1$??? Ganga! Lo voy a mirar en breve y probablemente me pase.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y no puedes directamente abrir la cuenta en dolares y así evitas los cambios y riesgos del tipo de cambio? desde la ignorancia te lo pregunto. A mi personalmente me da un poco de repelus ingresar el dinero en estas sociedades intermediarias.



En IB? En la práctica es lo que haces. Coges pasta la cambias en el momento que tu quieres y la tienes disponible en USD o en la moneda que quieras. Luego de forma independiente puedes hacer compras con esa pasta. Con selfbank te zampas el tipo de cambio que haya en ese momento.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 15:28 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Muchas gracias premoh!
> 
> 1$??? Ganga! Lo voy a mirar en breve y probablemente me pase.



Estaba intentando confirmar viendo las últimas operaciones pero te garantizo que es muchísimo más barato.


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Comienza el baile, vamos a buscar a la fea ya que de otra manera no bailaremos.

SP 1865, cierre en 1870 o patinazo como el viernes.

La van a liar gordisima. Los 1900 para el fin de semana.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Nada... no veo donde cojones está el informe con las comisiones pero vamos... en cada transacción te van informando de lo que pagas y ronda el dolar.


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Nos vemos a la noche. Para los gacelillos, cuando se revuelve tanta mierda como estos dias es cuando no se puede meter el morro. No ha sido mas que una excusa para barrer para casa y recomprar. Desde lejos se ve bien, cuando nos toca jode.


----------



## Chila (4 Mar 2014)

Plug abre a 6,38 ¿no?
Sin vértigo chavales, a por el cielo y más allá.


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2014)

En BKia andamos como en los mejores tiempos oigan...


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Me encanta como funciona el interés compuesto (cuando todo va hacia arriba) 
+110% en estos instantes. Cada 1% que sube el valor a mi me sube un 2% respecto a mi capital inicial :Baile::Baile::Baile:

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 15:36 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Plug abre a 6,38 ¿no?
> Sin vértigo chavales, a por el cielo y más allá.



$6,55 en este momento


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Nos vemos a la noche. Para los gacelillos, cuando se revuelve tanta mierda como estos dias es cuando no se puede meter el morro. No ha sido mas que una excusa para barrer para casa y recomprar. Desde lejos se ve bien, cuando nos toca jode.



Las gacelillas también aprovechamos estos días para cargar alguna cosita ::


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Os dije lo de Manhattan. DLIA despertándose de la siesta aunque espero que de buen día. FCEL como un puñetero tiro también!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2014)

A 6,97$ que ha llegado la cabrona :8::8::8: 

Mieditis y mal de altura en 3, 2, 1....

Hay que ir pensando en un punto de salida, no?


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A 6,97$ que ha llegado la cabrona :8::8::8:
> 
> Mieditis y mal de altura en 3, 2, 1....
> 
> Hay que ir pensando en un punto de salida, no?



Y FCEL +20%.... Mi plan sigue inalterable y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
ESPARTAAAAAAAAAAANOSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! :cook::cook::cook:

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 15:50 ----------

Estáis vendiendo cabr*nes!!


----------



## davinci (4 Mar 2014)

He hecho mi primer experimento con la bolsa americana. Nada menos que PLUG. Y menudo subidón de adrenalina. Gracias a los informantes


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Meneando el arbol a las 16:00h.

Agur.

Desde el esmarfon.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y FCEL +20%.... Mi plan sigue inalterable y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> ESPARTAAAAAAAAAAANOSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! :cook::cook::cook:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 15:50 ----------
> ...



No en mi frente, aqui aguantamos. 7,06 $ tocados.


----------



## Maravedi (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Te refieres a IB? La interfaz es una castaña pero no tiene nada especial, no? ienso:



No,me refiero a IG markets


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No en mi frente, aqui aguantamos. 7,06 $ tocados.



Esto es una puta barbaridad!!! Hace 3 días estaba soñando con tocar los $4 y ahora....!!! 







---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 15:57 ----------




davinci dijo:


> He hecho mi primer experimento con la bolsa americana. Nada menos que PLUG. Y menudo subidón de adrenalina. Gracias a los informantes



Que la suerte te acompañe. Que la tuya será la nuestra!


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Mar 2014)

muy bien robopoli, 00PLUG


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

1870. Tocados. Ale, otro dia mas de muermo. Y menos mal que se iba a acabar el subir... menos mal.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2014)

no hay conga en bankia????


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Resumen:
PLUG +20,80%
FCEL +21,66%
MANH +4,22%
MGIC +0.63%
DLIA +0,0% (haciendo el reposo del guerrero)
Perdonad la chapa pero es la emoción. Prometo no postear en un rato


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Resumen:
> PLUG +20,80%
> FCEL +21,66%
> MANH +4,22%
> ...



Tu emoción es nuestra!!!


----------



## Hannibal (4 Mar 2014)

Me subo a la conga bankiera, había dejado una orden en ,52 pero esto se me escapaba ya. Hasta los 1,60 veo subida libre...


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Vale ya vuelvo... sólo una cosita más 
@Hannibal si te gustó MANH te va a encantar HII.
Acabo de hacer una entradita con liquidez que saque el otro día de Uropa. 
A ver que pasa...


----------



## Chila (4 Mar 2014)

Pero esto que essssss desfase conpleto.
Hoy otro 20 %

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 16:11 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> no hay conga en bankia????



Ahora mola la conga de plug, caballero.
Bankia es de pobres


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pero esto que essssss desfase conpleto.
> Hoy otro 20 %



Parece que se ha encaramado a los $7. A ver si los aguanta. 
No quiero gafarlo pero tiene una pinta requetemegacojonuda!!! :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Camino de los 10100, de ser el que menos sube al que mas. Luego nos reimos...

Lo que hay que ver.

Carpatos abre la boca advirtiendo de sobrecompra y tiran parriba. Es que es malo el tio, malo malo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vale ya vuelvo... sólo una cosita más
> @Hannibal si te gustó MANH te va a encantar HII.
> Acabo de hacer una entradita con liquidez que saque el otro día de Uropa.
> A ver que pasa...



Muy apropiado, si señor, muy apropiado....:Aplauso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vale ya vuelvo... sólo una cosita más
> @Hannibal si te gustó MANH te va a encantar HII.
> Acabo de hacer una entradita con liquidez que saque el otro día de Uropa.
> A ver que pasa...



Robopoli, cual ves mejor DLIA o HII ?


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli no os acompaño, pero menudas congas que has motado!


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Robopoli, cual ves mejor DLIA o HII ?



Son distintas. 
DLIA es "yo quiero marcha marcha" y HII crecimiento sostenido como MANH.
Va algusto del consumidor 

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 16:17 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Robopoli no os acompaño, pero menudas congas que has motado!



Gracias! Esperemos que dure. En esto como todo hay que tener suerte


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2014)

La Generalitat catalana aprueba un impuesto a la banca de 1.650 euros por piso vacío - elEconomista.es

esto es posible y legal????

En la rueda de prensa posterior a la reunión semanal del Govern, el conseller de Territorio y Sostenibilidad, Santi Vila, ha destacado que este impuesto no tiene voluntad recaudatoria, sino que pretende convertirse en un "estímulo" para que los bancos pongan en alquiler los pisos vacíos de su parque de viviendas.

siempre me ha hecho gracia cuando dicen que un impuesto no tiene voluntad recaudatoria y recuerdo en la carrera cuendo mi profesor de fiscal nos hizo grabarnos a fuego la frase "un impuesto etico que no recaude no es util, un impuesto tiene como finalidad ultima recaudar."

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 16:24 ----------

pues yo bailo la conga con bankia tooooo feliz.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Mar 2014)

Esto va como loco a por los 10100...

(Suerte que las Bankias - que vendía con pérdidas el viernes - fueron recompradas -más abajo - ayer).


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Mar 2014)

Venga esa conga Bankiera!!! Vamos parriba!!!


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

No me puedo esperar al viernes


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues yo bailo la conga con bankia tooooo feliz.



No es para menos, porque menudas congas con pandoro que nos habíamos zampado entre la del descuento del jueves uy la liada del lunes...
Menos mal que quite todos los stops porque me hubieran troleado epicamente.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Mar 2014)

Fue Tono el que decía ayer que las de SAN a 6,52 era buena compra... y veo que llevabas razón.

Gracias, majo. Tómate algo a mi salud.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

Cuidado con Holanda







(No es por nada, es que el gif me ha hecho gracia)


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> *IB *creo que había que meter bastante pasta (al menos para mi) inicialmente.





Algas dijo:


> 10.000$ si no me equivoco, para abrir la cuenta.





Chila dijo:


> Algunos estáis forrados¡¡
> Vamos esas plugs, y las bios recuperando.



Reportados.... motivo ------ eso no son 30cm ------.

Al final los abuelos movemos los indices ...

Robopoli muy bueno y bien visto. Enhorabuena a los afortunados.

Y hablando de mi libro  

RWE lo esperado, un autentico desastre ... y subiendo. Aqui espero un cierre de microondas tremendo...


----------



## amago45 (4 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias desde Mountain View, territorio Google.
Sin tiempo para postear nada, veo que se recupera lo perdido ayer. Un saludo y a currar ...


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

@Ladrillófilo,
Te acuerdas que te comenté lo de STRT?
Pues primer objetivo conseguido. Espero liquidarlas esta semana 
Estamos en racha hoyga!!


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2014)

Lorillard 5,3% despues del 9% de ayer e imtech 4,8%


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

FCEL se nos va de las manos... +27%....missss passsstillassssss.. no pueeeedorrrrr.....


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

10120, en toda la boca.

Donde esta la bola.... aqui!!!!

10150 al cierre.


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Mar 2014)

Bankia + 5% Esa conga!!!!!


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Mar 2014)

Cojan palomitas







ATxC!!! otro paleto que no sabe como poner un puñetero gif.

Ahora sí


----------



## Durmiente (4 Mar 2014)

He piramediado en Bankia (hacia arriba). Ahora me salen a 1,51 justas (comisiones incluidas, por supuesto).

Esperemos que haya acertado.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Para el que quiera zapearse un poco

Plug Power Inc (PLUG) news: Plug Power: Inside The Belly Of The Beast - Seeking Alpha


> *Plug Power: Inside The Belly Of The Beast
> *
> Shares of Plug Power (PLUG) have been in beast mode ever since CEO Andy Marsh held a business update on December 4th and announced a blowout fourth quarter, which boosted the share price and allowed the company to avoid a highly feared reverse stock split. Shares have generated a staggering three-month return of nearly 500%, and the stock just smashed through previously made multi-year highs. The rapid appreciation of Plug Power's value is warranted, and though many critics voiced their cautious opinion, almost all have been subdued. The premier fuel cell integrating company that was infamous for destroying shareholder value for more than a decade is not as small as many think, and after a tour of Plug Power's manufacturing facilities in Latham, NY, on February 28th, 2014, I walked away with both a comforting feeling of adding even more shares to my long-term position, and a sense of excitement for what lies ahead in the not so distant future. Below is a brief takeaway from my tour of Plug Power.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (4 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> He piramediado en Bankia (hacia arriba). Ahora me salen a 1,51 justas (comisiones incluidas, por supuesto).
> 
> Esperemos que haya acertado.




jajaja, joder operamos de forma muy parecida::

Acabo de comprar otro paquete de bankia....las llevo desde 1,525 (previa venta en 1,58).

Señores si no contesto a alguna alusión por aquí o algo es porque ando liadísimo y no puedo leer el hilo::

Cualquier cosa MP!!


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Cojan palomitas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes que pinchar la montañita y pegar la dirección de internet


----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

Lo de BLDP es una locura junto con PLUG y FCEL.

Ahora mismo +32 y con el volumen de ayer que ya fue bestial.

Esa conga


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos dias desde Mountain View, territorio Google.
> Sin tiempo para postear nada, veo que se recupera lo perdido ayer. Un saludo y a currar ...



Qué envidia! Empápese de todo y retransmita!


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Lo de BLDP es una locura junto con PLUG y FCEL.
> 
> Ahora mismo +32 y con el volumen de ayer que ya fue bestial.
> 
> Esa conga



Y ZBB... está el sector revolucionado 
Manda cojones que FCEL esté subiendo un 29% ahora mismo y sea la 3ª que más sube del sector después de ZBB y BLDP.
De todas formas no seré yo el que se queje por la tercera posición en el ranking de los pepinos


----------



## Durmiente (4 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues ya contemplar solamente lo que hacen al cierre...


----------



## largodeaqui (4 Mar 2014)

Una pregunta que les hago, ustedes que estan frecuentemente con el mete saca ¬¬ . No les preocupa el hachazo de Montorin para las operaciones inferiores a un año? Yo es que voy con la conga desde el euro clavado, y como tenga que seguir bailando a este ritmo...


----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y ZBB... está el sector revolucionado
> Manda cojones que FCEL esté subiendo un 29% ahora mismo y sea la 3ª que más sube del sector después de ZBB y BLDP.
> De todas formas no seré yo el que se queje por la tercera posición en el ranking de los pepinos



Gracias. Esa se me había pasado. Voy a pegarle un vistazo.


----------



## paulistano (4 Mar 2014)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Una pregunta que les hago, ustedes que estan frecuentemente con el mete saca ¬¬ . No les preocupa el hachazo de Montorin para las operaciones inferiores a un año? Yo es que voy con la conga desde el euro clavado, y como tenga que seguir bailando a este ritmo...



Más que preocupe, jode.

Pero es lo que hay.

EL consuelo es que si se paga es que has ganado.

Pero estoy de acuerdo con usted, es una puta mierda::


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Mar 2014)

MR. Pirata/Piraton, le veo muy recogido en los ultimos tiempos, su opinion para mi personalmente es importante, como lo ve?. La reflexion posiblemente es la parte mas importante de todo esto. Muchas cosas las mueven las maquinas, pero ese teclado de siete teclas me da mucho respeto... la maquina solo hace lo que dice el hombre.

De un momento a otro los medios nos presentan escenarios, que mas que posiblemente Vd. no conoce (cosas de la edadhhh)... me gustaria, realmente encarecidamente su opinion. (No hace falta que entre en detalles de prensa, blah blah....).

Como decia aquella cancion.... tengo poco pelo .... y ninguno de tonto ....


----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

Yo diría que algún pez muy gordo necesita muchas baterías.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

Ha recuperado el ibex la tendencia? Repongo el gráfico de ayer sin actualizar con lo de hoy










Barcos rusos bloquean el estrecho en Crimea y Rusia

Buques de la Armada rusa han bloqueado el estrecho de Kerch, que separa la región ucraniana de Crimea de Rusia, dijo el martes el servicio de control de fronteras de Ucrania. Los guardias fronterizos dijeron que los militares rusos tienen el control del lado crimeo del estrecho canal y que unos vehículos blindados rusos habían sido vistos en el lado ruso.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Una pregunta que les hago, ustedes que estan frecuentemente con el mete saca ¬¬ . No les preocupa el hachazo de Montorin para las operaciones inferiores a un año? Yo es que voy con la conga desde el euro clavado, y como tenga que seguir bailando a este ritmo...



A parte de lo injusto que pueda ser y demás lo lógico sería intentar minimizar las retiradas de plusvalías. Ya sabemos que la fiscalidad de acciones mantenidas durante menos de un año es bastante más gravosa que las que superan un año así que blanco y en botella. 
Lo jodido en este caso es tener el aguante y las pelotas para estar un año con según que acciones pero por otro lado para empresas con buenos fundamentales / perspectivas un año debería ser un periodo relativamente corto.
La conclusión en mi opinión es que hay estilos de inversión que son muy rentables para Montoro y los brokers pero habría que ver si a un año o varios realmente tiene alguna ventaja para el himbersó respecto al buy&hold de toda la vida de Dios.
Yo particularmente lo dudo pero cada uno supongo que hará sus cuentas.


----------



## rufus (4 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ha recuperado el ibex la tendencia? Repongo el gráfico de ayer sin actualizar con lo de hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Querida Ane, lo del gap sin tapar de los 9400 para cuando¿


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Querida Ane, lo del gap sin tapar de los 9400 para cuando¿



Eso pregunteselo al señor muertoviviente que es experto en eso y además andaba corto hoy...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

Tras Mt.Gox, Flexcoin cierra sus puertas por el robo de todos sus bitcoins


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Mar 2014)

La imagen que ha dejado el Koncorde en el Dax es para verla, otra cosa es la fiabilidad que le demos al indicador.
En Imtech también ha dejado otra bonita imagen.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Mar 2014)

Estos americanos se han metido algo.... van que vuelan


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Mar 2014)

En Cementos Portland la antigua resistencia en 7,60 habrá que ver si ahora la sigue respetando en la caida que ha tenido y podemos ver un pull.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A parte de lo injusto que pueda ser y demás lo lógico sería intentar minimizar las retiradas de plusvalías. Ya sabemos que la fiscalidad de acciones mantenidas durante menos de un año es bastante más gravosa que las que superan un año así que blanco y en botella.
> Lo jodido en este caso es tener el aguante y las pelotas para estar un año con según que acciones pero por otro lado para empresas con buenos fundamentales / perspectivas un año debería ser un periodo relativamente corto.
> La conclusión en mi opinión es que hay estilos de inversión que son muy rentables para Montoro y los brokers pero habría que ver si a un año o varios realmente tiene alguna ventaja para el himbersó respecto al buy&hold de toda la vida de Dios.
> Yo particularmente lo dudo pero cada uno supongo que hará sus cuentas.



Compras a menos de un año, si el beneficio es menor de 1500€ a final de año compra alguna accion y cobra dividendo por ese importe (imputando las minusvalias)
Si gana mas de 1500€ lo mismo teniendo en cuenta que a partir de 1500 cotiza al 21% (lo mismo que buy and hold)


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Compras a menos de un año, si el beneficio es menor de 1500€ a final de año compra alguna accion y cobra dividendo por ese importe (imputando las minusvalias)
> Si gana mas de 1500€ lo mismo teniendo en cuenta que a partir de 1500 cotiza al 21% (lo mismo que buy and hold)




Si es menos de un año va a la base imponible ienso:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es menos de un año va a la base imponible ienso:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Va a la base imponible claro, veamos el caso usted compra 1500 acciones de x a 100€ que reparten 1€ el dia antes de su dividendo en metalico. La accion comenzara a cotizar a 99€ el dia del dividendo y usted vende con una minusvalia de 1500€ y con 1500€ en dividendos. A efectos fiscales las perdidas y ganancias menores a 1 año se compensan y usted se lleva sus dividendos. Para mas de 1500€ sus dividendos tributaran al 21%
Para brokers que no sean patrios hay mas opciones..


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> La imagen que ha dejado el Koncorde en el Dax es para verla, otra cosa es la fiabilidad que le demos al indicador.
> En Imtech también ha dejado otra bonita imagen.



pegue un pantallazo hombre de God


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Va a la base imponible claro, veamos el caso usted compra 1500 acciones de x a 100€ que reparten 1€ el dia antes de su dividendo en metalico. La accion comenzara a cotizar a 99€ el dia del dividendo y usted vende con una minusvalia de 1500€ y con 1500€ en dividendos. A efectos fiscales las perdidas y ganancias menores a 1 año se compensan y usted se lleva sus dividendos. Para mas de 1500€ sus dividendos tributaran al 21%
> Es mas si opera con IB usted puede informar a hacienda que sus ganancias son a mas de un año sin mas.




Vale pero no hablo de dividendos. Hablaba de plusvalías generadas por la revalorización de las acciones a lo largo de los años.
No es lo mismo ganar 10 veces un 1% que un 10% de una sola operación. De cara a hacienda la segunda opción es la mejor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tras Mt.Gox, Flexcoin cierra sus puertas por el robo de todos sus bitcoins



Ya estaba dicho, pero como nos tiene "ignorados" ...:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> La imagen que ha dejado el Koncorde en el Dax es para verla, otra cosa es la fiabilidad que le demos al indicador.
> En Imtech también ha dejado otra bonita imagen.



Y que es lo que dice??


----------



## largodeaqui (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vale pero no hablo de dividendos. Hablaba de plusvalías generadas por la revalorización de las acciones a lo largo de los años.
> No es lo mismo ganar 10 veces un 1% que un 10% de una sola operación. De cara a hacienda la segunda opción es la mejor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Seria interesante estudiar si con la tributacion actual, es mas recomendable invertir a traves de una sociedad, ya que anteriormente, en mi opinion no lo era. Pero despues de la reforma, y hablo desde el desconocimiento, hacerlo desde una sociedad familiar por ejemplo, puede llegar a ser mas rentable.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2014)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Seria interesante estudiar si con la tributacion actual, es mas recomendable invertir a traves de una sociedad, ya que anteriormente, en mi opinion no lo era. Pero despues de la reforma, y hablo desde el desconocimiento, hacerlo desde una sociedad familiar por ejemplo, puede llegar a ser mas rentable.



Ya te contesto yo.....SI y además sin ninguna duda


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Seria interesante estudiar si con la tributacion actual, es mas recomendable invertir a traves de una sociedad, ya que anteriormente, en mi opinion no lo era. Pero despues de la reforma, y hablo desde el desconocimiento, hacerlo desde una sociedad familiar por ejemplo, puede llegar a ser mas rentable.




Coincido con Ponzi. Si interesa y bastante PERO si el capital que vas a invertir es parte de la empresa. Si tienes que meter pasta solo para invertir en ese caso no porque al recatar la pasta Montoro como persona física te dará un rejonazo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (4 Mar 2014)

Yo acabo de cerrar mi cartera.
Dentro deun año igual me planteo cambios .


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

acojonante el nivel de koncorde en el dax, cierto. no hay ningún error? no puede ser

este nivel se vió en agosto de 2012, justo cuando rompió la lateralidad y se fue a las nubes


----------



## Tono (4 Mar 2014)

Hoy fiestorro total después de la jugada salta stops de ayer.

Comenté a la mañana que hoy irían a por los 10100 si Ucrania y USA lo permitían y se han roto bien. Mañana puede estar la cosa pepona otra vez.



Durmiente dijo:


> Fue Tono el que decía ayer que las de SAN a 6,52 era buena compra... y veo que llevabas razón.
> 
> Gracias, majo. Tómate algo a mi salud.



Ayer te dije que la foto no valía para nada y depués del subidón de hoy te lo digo lo mismo. El SAN se está recolocando al alza frente al IBEX después de cada corrección.
El escaloncito que ha subido hoy en el rating, un pasito por encima del BBVA se va notar en las próximas sesiones. 

Ferrovial e Iberdrola han roto máximos de nuevo :Baile:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2014)

A ver si me aclarais lo siguiente. Las rentas positivas generadas antes de un año van a la base imponible incrementandola y pagando el tipo que resulte. 

Pero y las generadas en más de un año ¿como tributan?


----------



## Tono (4 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A ver si me aclarais lo siguiente. Las rentas positivas generadas antes de un año van a la base imponible incrementandola y pagando el tipo que resulte.
> 
> Pero y las generadas en más de un año ¿como tributan?



Como los depósitos

las ganancias con un límite de 6.000 euros tributan al 21%, a partir de 6.000 euros y hasta 24.000 un 25% y desde 24.000 euros el 27%.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo acabo de cerrar mi cartera.
> Dentro deun año igual me planteo cambios .



Que valores la forman?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Como los depósitos
> 
> las ganancias con un límite de 6.000 euros tributan al 21%, a partir de 6.000 euros y hasta 24.000 un 25% y desde 24.000 euros el 27%.



Pues si es así, a mi puede que me compense que vayan al tipo medio de la base imponible dado que estoy en el paro y solo tengo la prestación por lo que no creo que mi BI pase de 12.000 euros. A esa base no creo que le carguen más del 12% de impuestos.ienso: Sumemosle que tenga 10.000 euros extra de plusvalias. 22.000 en total de BI será un tipo medio del 20% osea que me sigue compensando. Vamos que tampoco me perjudica especialmente.


----------



## amago45 (4 Mar 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Qué envidia! Empápese de todo y retransmita!



Comparando lo que Google tiene aquí montado con Distrito Telefónica o la Ciudad del Santander en Madrid, te das cuenta de lo pequeños e insignificantes que somos en comparación con el buscador. Y ambas son transatlánticos, pero lo que he visto aquí es la puta Quinta Flota 

En dos palabras, IM-PRESIONANTE. 

Esto es otro mundo, aunque el nuestro tampoco está nada mal, me tuvieron retenido en la 'secundary custom' dos horas porque mi segundo apellido es González, y a saber la de narcos que hay que se apellidan González. Te ponen los huevos de corbata cuando te empiezan a hacer todo tipo de preguntas sobre que haces en el país, que haces en Ejjjjpaña, com se llaman tus padres, cuando nacieron ... En un momento pensé hasta que me devolvían a Ejjjjjjjjjjpaña como a un espalda mojada más ... o peor, que me mandaban a Guantánamo a descansar unos añitos por un puto error en el ESTA ...


----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Comparando lo que Google tiene aquí montado con Distrito Telefónica o la Ciudad del Santander en Madrid, te das cuenta de lo pequeños e insignificantes que somos en comparación con el buscador. Y ambas son transatlánticos, pero lo que he visto aquí es la puta Quinta Flota
> 
> En dos palabras, IM-PRESIONANTE.
> 
> Esto es otro mundo, aunque el nuestro tampoco está nada mal, me tuvieron retenido en la 'secundary custom' dos horas porque mi segundo apellido es González, y a saber la de narcos que hay que se apellidan González. Te ponen los huevos de corbata cuando te empiezan a hacer todo tipo de preguntas sobre que haces en el país, que haces en Ejjjjpaña, com se llaman tus padres, cuando nacieron ... En un momento pensé hasta que me devolvían a Ejjjjjjjjjjpaña como a un espalda mojada más ... o peor, que me mandaban a Guantánamo a descansar unos añitos por un puto error en el ESTA ...



Enhorabuena debe ser impresionante. Cuéntanos por favor


----------



## napartarra (4 Mar 2014)

Das envidia amago, pero para la vuelta no vistas tan macarra. je je
Qué peligro tienen los usanos de aduanas, no se si alguno ve el programa de tv sobre ellos, pero acojona un webo.


----------



## amago45 (4 Mar 2014)

Lo que de verdad acojona de la aduana es que cuando hablan contigo y te hacen preguntas, tienen la mano puesta en la culata de la pistola ... ... y no puedes evitar ponerte nervioso y balbucear aunque sepas que eres un puto turista

Cuanto daño han hecho las películas americanas ... ... ...


----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

Lo de PLUG, BLDP y FCEL parece que es porque TESLA va a abrir 30 centros en Europa.

Plug Power Inc (PLUG) news: Plug Power, Ballard Power, FuelCell soar after Telsa Europe expansion news - Seeking Alpha


----------



## egarenc (4 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Y que es lo que dice??



eso, eso


----------



## amago45 (4 Mar 2014)

por cierto, NATRA abandona el consejo y la presidencia de NATRACEUTICAL 

Natra abandona el consejo y la presidencia de Natraceutical, de la que tiene el 50% - elEconomista.es


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> eso, eso



El Imageshack me da problemas con historias de cuenta premiun y no puedo colgarlos.
Pues en teoría aparece una subida de posiciones impresionante de manos fuertes en el Dax y en Imtech también aunque en una medida mas moderada.

Teniendo claro que en esto de los indicadores no se puede uno fiar mucho, a veces es mas lo que uno quiere ver.


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

1874, quieren mas??

Punto, set y partido. El subir se va a acabar...


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 1874, quieren mas??
> 
> Punto, set y partido. El subir se va a acabar...




Si me pudiera decir cuando y tal.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Vamos ese arreón final!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Mar 2014)

Joder que bien hice ayer en apagar todo e irme a la sierra a beber birras.


----------



## inversobres (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vamos ese arreón final!!!



Mas aun?? la avaricia rompe el saco, hay que saber retirarse a tiempo. Si con lo de hoy no has hecho deberes... malo malo.

Hiper alcismo... algun dia se vera el color real.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 21:45 ----------

Cierre en 1878-1880. Ya os digo que los 1900 vienen esta semana, al menos en intradia.

Y me llamaban loco.


----------



## egarenc (4 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Mas aun?? la avaricia rompe el saco, hay que saber retirarse a tiempo. Si con lo de hoy no has hecho deberes... malo malo.
> 
> Hiper alcismo... algun dia se vera el color real.
> 
> ...



no se lo tome a mal, también lo decían de Galileo Galilei


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Muy bien Manhattan también (+4,86%)
DLIA menos abultado pero bien (+1,34%)
Plug y FCEL sin comentarios 
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

LOL el cierre de ZBB. Gracias Robopoli xq esa se me había pasado y he entrado cuando lo has dicho


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> LOL el cierre de ZBB. Gracias Robopoli xq esa se me había pasado y he entrado cuando lo has dicho



Pero que también estais dentro de ZBB?


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> LOL el cierre de ZBB. Gracias Robopoli xq esa se me había pasado y he entrado cuando lo has dicho



Le has echado un par. 
Yo no habría entrado ni de coña pero me alegro de que te haya salido bien!

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 22:12 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero que también estais dentro de ZBB?



No. Yo no. Estoy en FCEL y PLUG y ya me parece que voy demasiado cargado en el mismo nicho.


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Muy bien Manhattan también (+4,86%)
> DLIA menos abultado pero bien (+1,34%)
> Plug y FCEL sin comentarios
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Y los pringaos de bkia & ibex tamos contentos con un 5 aprox.. mu grande el Robopoli anda que no ha repartido pasta...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Y los pringaos de bkia & ibex tamos contentos con un 5 aprox.. mu grande el Robopoli anda que no ha repartido pasta...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Me alegro mucho por los que están ganando aunque esto no es así todos los días claro.
Mientras haya interés iré posteando lo que vea y si deja de haberlo intentaré no dar la coña más de lo estrictamente necesario o


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me alegro mucho por los que están ganando aunque esto no es así todos los días claro.
> Mientras haya interés iré posteando lo que vea y si deja de haberlo intentaré no dar la coña más de lo estrictamente necesario o



Toda aportación vale(mv included) luego que cada uno separe el polvo de la paja ... y la suya de momento esta claro de que tipo es...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Jo.der con la subasta de ZBB... @musgooo mira la capitalización que lleva no vaya a ser que luego te des un sustillo con la volatilidad (mark.cap. 22M)
El volumen que ha llevado hoy ha sido totalmente espectacular.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 22:27 ----------

AVAV la empresa drones que comentamos un día en el foro de bolsa ha publicado resultados y son muy buenos! +6,49% en after hours....


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

robopoli yo no te voy a decir qué hacer, solo que lo tengas en cuenta, pero te pongo lo mismo que ayer y recuerdo: compra rumor vende noticia

en serio que no quiero influenciarte, no gano nada. solamente informo


----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Jo.der con la subasta de ZBB... @musgooo mira la capitalización que lleva no vaya a ser que luego te des un sustillo con la volatilidad (mark.cap. 22M)
> El volumen que ha llevado hoy ha sido totalmente espectacular.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 22:27 ----------
> ...



Gracias por el aviso. Lo tendré en cuenta


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Ane,
Te agradezco la info. De momento sigo con el plan trazado y veremos que depara la cosa. Voy con margen +113% en PLUG y +87% en FCEL. Si la cosa sale rana a otra cosa mariposa pero espero más noticias como las de estos días durante el año así que por ahora plena confianza.
Si sale todo mal vendré a llorar por estos lares


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)




----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

Que dos sesiones! Brutales!

Días así no hay muchos y hay que aprovecharlos.

PLUG +14,95% (ayer +24,63%)
BLDP +26.71% (ayer +14.32%)
FCEL +24,88% (ayer +11.28%)

No sé por qué IB no me deja subir los stop loss. Lo hago todos los días al terminar la sesión.

Por cierto que esta mañana estabais hablando de IB y se me ha olvidado decir para todos los que quieran abrir una cuenta que con los 10.000 dolares sí que la puedes abrir pero que te van a limitar el número de tradings y que es una putada. 

Lo comentábamos en este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eriencia-mudandome-a-interactive-brokers.html

y aquí esta la info de las limitaciones. 

https://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/index.php?f=marginnew&p=daytrade1

Si queréis realizar las operaciones que os de la gana hay que tener un mínimo de 25.000 dolares


----------



## Chila (4 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Que valores la forman?



De mas a menos ponderadas:
Iberdrola
biosearch
Duro Felgura 
Lets gowex
Plug
aci
anr


A ver como sale.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

qué opinión os merece ROVI, nos vamos mañana a las nubes o vuelta para abajo?

echadle un ojo


me da entrada en muuuuchos indicadores, por supuesto esperar a ver si rompe resistencia para entrar.... pero....


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

FCEL en after hours +3,32%. PLUG plana.
Veremos como se da mañana pero si tenemos otra que se parezca ligeramente a hoy o ayer me voy a replantear estrategia.


----------



## musgooo (4 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Gracias Ane

¿Qué significan esas bandas?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

hoy me he salido en el máximo del día. no me fío un pelo de este valor. compré en 106, ni tan mal si pasa lo que creo que va a pasar

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 15:59 ----------




musgooo dijo:


> Gracias Ane
> 
> ¿Qué significan esas bandas?



Se supone que son las bandas entre las que fluctua el precio. las primeras son las doble bolinguer, las Belkhayate y las terceras las Titan de Blai. Cuando el precio golpea lado superior, tiende a bajar hasta que toca el inferior y así sucesivamente.

Puedes buscar info en internet. No tiene por qué cumplirse, pero hay valores en los que es muy muy fiable.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 16:08 ----------

por cierto, hoy me han llamado de mi banco para insistirme muuuuucho en contratar fondos de inversión
¡Atentos con las proposiciones de los bancos de colocar los ahorros en fondos de inversión! | Ataque al poder


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Mar 2014)

Pues la verdad es que esta empresa traída por Robopoli tiene muy buena pinta:

Huntington Ingalls Industries: Designer and builder of nuclear- and non-nuclear ships for the U.S. Navy and Coast Guard.

HII: Resumen de Huntington Ingalls Industries, - Yahoo! Finanzas

Alguien se atreve a echarle unos números? La subida que esta marcando es impecable y me interesa ese sector como diversificación.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Mar 2014)

Hay sobrecompra, la siguiente resistencia no la pasamos, etc. etc. etc. pero ¿¿que pasa cuando se va al detalle y se ven resultados como los de esta empresa??

HCI HCI Group Inc XNYS:HCI Stock Quote Price News
HCI Group Reports Fourth Quarter and Full Year 2013 Results - Yahoo Finance

¿¿Está sobrecomprada?? Yo creo que no... 
Y como esta cienes y cienes!!


----------



## ane agurain (4 Mar 2014)

EE.UU.: S&P 500 cierra en nuevo máximo histórico de 1.873,91 puntos

EE.UU.: Smith & Wesson sube +5% en mercado after hours


----------



## Don Pedro (5 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues a mi me ha saltado el SL dinámico en PLUG y me he salido de la mitad de la posición. La otra mitad se queda ahí a ver que nos depara el futuro.

Muchas gracias de nuevo @Robopoli.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

UK seeking to ensure Russia sanctions do not harm City of London | World news | theguardian.com


lean lean


----------



## bonobubble (5 Mar 2014)

Mañana en narra, sera india movido


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

OJO! DIVERTIMENTO:


Spoiler



bueno, pues como el momento de ser bajista o alcista se decide en 2 días, voy a poner unas líneas motivadas en fibonacci en el tiempo, ese gran desconocido. Para los que no lo usen, uniendo los máximos 1 y 2, te calcula el 3, el 4, el 5.... y lo mismo para los mínimos. 

Como vemos los AZULES se respetan. Los verdes si se respetasen también nos plantean el fin del escenario alcista en principio.

El jueves nos coinciden de max y min. Aunque puede fallar por una unidad de tiempo, en raras ocasiones 2. Si no fallase, ese día o siguiente, o tenemos un velote largo o un doji. 
Y si nos fijamos en los máximos anteriores del VERDE, hace 2 velas de parecida altura en cada máximo.







Una posible explicación sería:

Subimos y nos acercamos a la resistencia. Llega el jueves, superamos por poco el máximo de mañana, pero no más y caemos bastante. 
La otra sería empezamos por debajo de mínimos y escalamos a máximos.

Viendo la divergencia semanal grande en el ibex, pues me inclino DE MOMENTO por deshacer posiciones. Lo único que me mantiene es que el SP está en record (y puede un 2% más hasta el canal que desarrolla) y que en heiken-ashi la vela de hoy puede ser de cambio de tendencia. 

Pero el que muchos valores a los que sigo me den máximos este miércoles-jueves.....




ABRO PARAGUAS

















---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 18:59 ----------




bonobubble dijo:


> Mañana en narra, sera india movido



Lío en Natra: minoritarios cancelan el convenio de sindicación de acciones



4 socios tenían el 5% y un consejero
1 de los 4 decide comprar acciones fuera del acuerdo y sobrepasa el 5% dejando en la estacada a los otros 3

(ahora entiendo la caída del otro día)


y quién es el pollo que "vuela" solo?
El presidente de Binter Canarias opta por â€˜volarâ€™ solo en el capital de Natra




> Sin embargo, la ruptura ha sido amistosa, ya que todos los firmantes de entonces han suscrito ahora un pacto por el que revocan aquellos por los que se comprometían a ejercer al unísono sus derechos de voto tanto en consejo como en junta de accionistas.


----------



## bonobubble (5 Mar 2014)

El tema principal, es que natra deja el consejo de ntc. esto sugiere que han encontrado comprador a Su participación


----------



## IRobot (5 Mar 2014)

Muchas gracias por el análisis Ane. No sé si acertarás pero se agradece el esfuerzo de hacerlo y las ideas aportadas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2014)

como viene el ibex???


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como viene el ibex???




Bkia por encima de 1,56....veremos como abre.

Ibex baja 20 puntos


G morning


----------



## Maravedi (5 Mar 2014)

Buenos días bros! Suerte en la jungla


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Adidas prevé impacto significativo de movimientos de las divisas en 2014

nikkei +1%

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 01:53 ----------

Igual hoy es uno de esos días tranquilos en los que sin venir a cuento, desploman bankia para una barrida, vete a saber


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> AVAV la empresa drones que comentamos un día en el foro de bolsa ha publicado resultados y son muy buenos! +6,49% en after hours....



Buenos días!
Relacionado con el tema de drones:
Facebook se adentra en el mundo de la rob?tica con la compra de un fabricante de drones | Tecnolog?a | EL MUNDO
Saludos


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

TELEFONICA: Citi sube recomendación a neutral desde vender P.O: 10.50 EUR


----------



## torrefacto (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> TELEFONICA: Citi sube recomendación a neutral desde vender P.O: 10.50 EUR



Que truñas son las jodidas.


----------



## Eurocrack (5 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias!! Parece que las Bankias arrancan bien. Veremos como evolucionan.


----------



## inversobres (5 Mar 2014)

Apertura alcista (de nuevo). TEF subiendo casi el 1%. Bertok, recorto pero no llego ni de lejos a objetivos.

Seguiremos esperando. 10150 en breves. 10200 para hoy.

Sigue aumentando la lista de bombillos gacelillos.::

Edit: tocados los 10150.


----------



## sr.anus (5 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Apertura alcista (de nuevo). TEF subiendo casi el 1%. Bertok, recorto pero no llego ni de lejos a objetivos.
> 
> Seguiremos esperando. 10150 en breves. 10200 para hoy.



abra que sacar algo de esta infamia, voy largo desde las 9:00 en el ibex y sp


----------



## inversobres (5 Mar 2014)

Chupin, ya tenemos resumen del dia. Subir o subir. Tef ha roto el 1%. La esperamos a ver.


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

poco volumen en Prisa para lo que solía tener estos días.


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2014)

Compren bankia, insensatos!!!

Dinero facil.


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Compren bankia, insensatos!!!
> 
> Dinero facil.



yo sigo con ellas a 1,59 :´(


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2014)

Subidas del 6,34% al cierre hoy para Gamesa, que finaliza la jornada como mejor valor del Ibex 35 y en los 8,3660 euros. La compañía acaba de comunicar a la CNMV que ha alcanzado un acuerdo con Santander México para el “desarrollo de forma conjunta de varios proyectos eólicos en México, con una potencia total instalada de hasta 500MW". Explica la compañía que ella se “encargará de las tareas de promoción y construcción de los parques, así como del suministro e instalación de todos los aerogeneradores”. Asimismo, añade que la promoción, “se desarrollará a través del sistema de autoabastecimiento (comercialización de energía a un tercero) y en el marco de la Temporada Abierta II, liderada y coordinada por la Comisión Reguladora de Energía Mexicana (CRE) y la Comisión Federal de Electricidad (CFE) y se constituirá una sociedad conjunta participada al 50% por Gamesa y Santander México”. S.C. 


Hoy lleva otro 3.6%


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Chupin, ya tenemos resumen del dia. Subir o subir. Tef ha roto el 1%. La esperamos a ver.




Efectivamente, el ibex *subía *por TEF


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2014)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones :no:

guanos días y tal y cual


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> yo sigo con ellas a 1,59 :´(



Joven, recuerdo estar en su situacion, compré a 1,20....lo que fue el máximo de bankia en su dia, y luego bajó un poco para despues subir....espero esta vez sea igual....la coave son los 1,60ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Natra +4% y con muuuuuucho volumen, ya ha superado los máximos de ayer... sigue bonita...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Subidas del 6,34% al cierre hoy para Gamesa, que finaliza la jornada como mejor valor del Ibex 35 y en los 8,3660 euros. La compañía acaba de comunicar a la CNMV que ha alcanzado un acuerdo con Santander México para el “desarrollo de forma conjunta de varios proyectos eólicos en México, con una potencia total instalada de hasta 500MW". Explica la compañía que ella se “encargará de las tareas de promoción y construcción de los parques, así como del suministro e instalación de todos los aerogeneradores”. Asimismo, añade que la promoción, “se desarrollará a través del sistema de autoabastecimiento (comercialización de energía a un tercero) y en el marco de la Temporada Abierta II, liderada y coordinada por la Comisión Reguladora de Energía Mexicana (CRE) y la Comisión Federal de Electricidad (CFE) y se constituirá una sociedad conjunta participada al 50% por Gamesa y Santander México”. S.C.
> 
> 
> Hoy lleva otro 3.6%



Enhorabuena, usted que supo verlo y aguantar dentro del valor. ¿Donde tiene el stop profit?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias a tuti.

en referencia al tema de PLUG y demás cias del sector adjunto noticia de seekingalfa ( no se si se ha posteado ya ) más por los comentarios que por la noticia en sí.

Plug Power Inc (PLUG) news: Plug Power, Ballard Power, FuelCell soar after Tesla Europe expansion news - Seeking Alpha

Por lo que puedo deducir de ellas, me reafirmo en que la subida es una apuesta por un cambio de paradigma en el transporte por carretera que tiene como catalizador a Tesla. Nadie sabe como puede acabar la aventura, pero conociendo el mercado como conoce a Elon, mucha gente ve factible el proyecto. Puede tardar más o menos años pero el coche eléctrico y después quién sabe qué ( residencias, etc ) se va a implantar en gran escala.

Desde luego que hay mucha gente que lo cree y que está apostando fuerte por ello. La prueba está en la subida de Tesla, una empresa que ha vendido en el último año creo que 30k coches eléctricos, que aun no da beneficios y que sin embargo el mercado valora a 31k millones de dolares. 

Por todo lo anterior es por lo que estamos viendo el sector de las baterias y fuel cels dispararse. Hasta donde? pues nadie lo puede saber pero sí que se está viendo que está entrando un chorro de pasta, y que lo facil es nadar a favor de corriente por lo que yo me quedo dentro de Plug. Y si hace un pullback para coger fuerza incrementaré posiciones en ella o en otras.

No descarto tampoco salirme en algún momento para volver a entrar más abajo, ya que la subida está siendo muy fuerte y estas empresas con tan baja capitalización tienen unos bandazos brutales, de los cuales también podemos beneficiarnos, pero esto no quita que la tendencia que veo es muy alcista en el medio plazo ( todo este año ). IMO. 

Disculpad el ladrillo.::


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Buenos dias a tuti.
> 
> en referencia al tema de PLUG y demás cias del sector adjunto noticia de seekingalfa ( no se si se ha posteado ya ) más por los comentarios que por la noticia en sí.
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/512688-ahora-llega-peak-oil.html


----------



## Hannibal (5 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Joven, recuerdo estar en su situacion, compré a 1,20....lo que fue el máximo de bankia en su dia, y luego bajó un poco para despues subir....espero esta vez sea igual....la coave son los 1,60ienso:



Ahora que tenemos a Soros detrás, los 1,6 no se resistirán demasiado. De hecho, dudo que se hubieran resistido mucho más si el Gobierno no hubiera intervenido.

Dije en su día que los 2 en mayo parecían fáciles; a pesar de que haya más acciones en el mercado lo sostengo. Eso sí, al final la jugada de que me saltara SL en 1,55 no me salió mal ya que recompré más abajo y además cargué más acciones de las que tenia antes. Eso sí, recuerden: tenemos 90 días antes de que al Gobierno le dé por vender de nuevo. Hay que tener cuidado con el timing.


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

Tendre en cuenta timming para la proxima vez.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 09:50 ----------

10.200 !!!


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Enhorabuena, usted que supo verlo y aguantar dentro del valor. ¿Donde tiene el stop profit?




En lo que valga en 6-7 semanas que es cuando puedo vender 

Imagino que en ese momento pondré un stop dinámico holgadísimo (mínimo un -20%) y dejaré correr. No creo, pero nunca se sabe si en años volveremos a encontrárnosla en los veintitantos...


----------



## Hannibal (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/512688-ahora-llega-peak-oil.html



Por 124343º vez... 

Muy interesante el artículo que escribió ayer el director de R4, es algo que no he leído en ningún otro medio.

Básicamente, lo que dice es que en USA hay unas leyes de los 70 que restringen la exportación de crudo y gas debido a la crisis de esa década, pero que con el shale gas ese país está en condiciones de exportar gas a Europa en 2 años, siempre y cuando el gobierno modifique esas leyes.

Claro, esto es importantísimo como estamos viendo con el tema ruso; Rusia puede hacer el chantaje que quiera por el tema energético y más en pleno invierno. Pero si dentro de 4-5 años ya no tiene con qué hacer chantaje, van a tener que poner el culo en pompa. Por eso Putin aprovecha ahora que puede.

Sobra decir que las empresas que se dediquen a esto en los USA pueden dar un buen pepinazo en bolsa cuando se modifiquen estas leyes.


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2014)

A mi las que me duelen en el alma son las popular compradas el lunes a 5,06 y vendidas ese mismo dia a 5,08.

Ahora 5,41.

Tambien es verdad que a 5,20 las hubiese vendido....pero bueno, era platita gorda y son cosas de la operativa cagona, digo conservadora....

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 09:55 ----------

1,2 kilos de acciones en 1,58


----------



## sr.anus (5 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> abra que sacar algo de esta infamia, voy largo desde las 9:00 en el ibex y sp



1.7 puntos del sp, y 18 + 30 del ibex. Dia hecho ::


----------



## inversobres (5 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Apertura alcista (de nuevo). TEF subiendo casi el 1%. Bertok, recorto pero no llego ni de lejos a objetivos.
> 
> *Seguiremos esperando. 10150 en breves. 10200 para hoy.*
> 
> ...



Hecho, quereis mas? pues mas. 

250, venga leones cobardes a ver lo que moveis.


----------



## sr.anus (5 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> A mi las que me duelen en el alma son las popular compradas el lunes a 5,06 y vendidas ese mismo dia a 5,08.
> 
> Ahora 5,41.
> 
> ...



para entrar en bankia ahora como lo ves paulistano, hay muro o no lo hay en 1,58?


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> para entrar en bankia ahora como lo ves paulistano, hay muro o no lo hay en 1,58?



Pues habia 1,2 millones en 1,58....ahora menos de 800.000....

Snceramente creo que la inercia que lleva bankia (y todo elibex) desde los minimos de ayer, sumado a que la colocacion fue a ese precio, va a hacer que se supere.

Si opinase de forma contraria venderia.

Como todo, tiene su riesgoienso:


----------



## Galifrey (5 Mar 2014)

Buenas,

¿Como véis enagas? La llevo desde 19, incrementé posi en 20 y tenía pensado seguir cargando, pero lleva ya un 13% en lo que va de año. 

Triste fortuna la de la gacela, que le resulta más fácil promediar a la baja que al alza...


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

Interesante *bolsacanaria*:

"Si nos fijamos bien bien en el IBEX veremos dos cosas que no admiten discusión ni debate una que desde finales de octubre hasta ahora el retorno absoluto de nuestro mercado es casi cero y el segundo dato objetivo es que los últimos máximos relativos son descendentes y los mínimos ascedentes es decir, tienden a converger a triangular, y como estamos en una tendencia de corto plazo alcista, y si los triangulos son figuras de continuación de tendencia digo yo que será para romperlo al alza en una de estas.

Pero ahora se nos coló en casa un amigo inesperado, un tal Putin que ha provocado esta semana movimientos de volatilidad tales que vamos a razón de un 2% diario, abajo el lunes y ayer martes arriba con sus respectivos gaps de apertura, ahora uno no sabe si comprar, vender o cerrar el PC para volver después de semana santa.

Ahora si compramos malo porque mueve otra vez ficha Putin en el tablero de Ucrania y nos tira abajo, pero claro si vendemos para pillar caída peor ya vísteis ayer una declaración de “pio, pio yo no he sido” y las bolsas revientan al alza como si hubiese entrado Warren Buffett a caballo lanzando fajos de billetes de 500 euros ¡¡ Porque si una tontería fue por lo que cayeron las Bolsas el lunes más tontería aún es por lo que rebotaron¡¡.

Sinceramente y no me escondo porque también lo creía que el escenario más probable era vivir una C para continuar la corrección en la que habían parece entrado los mercados pero con la vuelta en V de Wall STreet hoy y de Europa casi también pues va a ser que no, que de C, que de Correccines, que de Caer, Corregir, Consolidar, nada de nada. y como las lentejas el lado largo es el bueno y no hay otro por el momento.

No soy bajista para nada pero me repatea mucho la moral que un mercado que necesita corregir técnicamente haga caso omiso y no lo haga como dejándolo para mejor ocasión, pero claro, como decía mi abuela, si no es macho es hembra. Asi que si rompe el triángulo el IBEX hoy o mañana o pasado .. habrá que entrar al trapo como los toros y nunca mejor dicho, mientras a esperar cual es el próximo gap de apertura."

También habla de ENA, TEL, ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ahora que tenemos a Soros detrás, los 1,6 no se resistirán demasiado. De hecho, dudo que se hubieran resistido mucho más si el Gobierno no hubiera intervenido.
> 
> Dije en su día que los 2 en mayo parecían fáciles; a pesar de que haya más acciones en el mercado lo sostengo. Eso sí, al final la jugada de que me saltara SL en 1,55 no me salió mal ya que recompré más abajo y además cargué más acciones de las que tenia antes. Eso sí, recuerden: tenemos 90 días antes de que al Gobierno le dé por vender de nuevo. Hay que tener cuidado con el timing.



lo que puede pasar en 90 dias es que los institucionales que han comprado pueden vender, pero se especula con la posibilidad de que el gobierno vendo hasta un 10% mas en los proximos dias....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Mar 2014)

revisando gráficos, veo que TEF, después de hacerse rogar, bajo a tocar los 10,8X

A ver hasta donde sube: 11,3X y 11,5X a tener en cuenta.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Mar 2014)

El trilero lo vuelve a hacer

El Santander emite 1.500 millones de euros en bonos convertibles - Yahoo Finanzas España

Más que dilución, parece disolución.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo que puede pasar en 90 dias es que los institucionales que han comprado pueden vender, pero se especula con la posibilidad de que el gobierno vendo hasta un 10% mas en los proximos dias....



Creo que no lo entendió bien, es el Gobierno el que se ha comprometido a no vender en 90 días. Si lo piensa es lógico, quién iba a comprar acciones de una empresa si corre el más que serio riesgo de que el accionista mayoritario saque otro porrón de títulos una semana después, con toda probabilidad a un precio menor? ienso:

Pero para despejar dudas, le dejo enlace:
_El FROB, a través de BFA, ha anunciado la inclusión de un compromiso de lock up (periodo en el que se compromete a no deshacerse de más acciones) de 90 días._

El Estado anuncia que el 7,5% de Bankia se vendió a 1,51 euros por acción | Mercados | Cinco Días

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 10:36 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> El trilero lo vuelve a hacer
> 
> El Santander emite 1.500 millones de euros en bonos convertibles - Yahoo Finanzas España
> 
> Más que dilución, parece disolución.



Yo ya lo he dicho muchas veces, la banca en general sólo la toco cuando me acerco a un cajero a sacar... y con miedo.

Si he hecho varias operaciones con Bankia es simplemente por mi derecho legítimo a recuperar al menos una ínfima parte de lo que estos hdlgp me han robado. Eso, y que al estar intervenido por el Estado es una operación bastante segura, claro


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues habia 1,2 millones en 1,58....ahora menos de 800.000....
> 
> Snceramente creo que la inercia que lleva bankia (y todo elibex) desde los minimos de ayer, sumado a que la colocacion fue a ese precio, va a hacer que se supere.
> 
> ...




"Por si los acasos" había puesto mis Bankias a la venta a 1,595. Ya sé que era una burrada y que era altamente improbable. Pero la puse de todos modos, antes de la apertura.

Ahora la he quitado. 

De todas formas hay que ver la evolución del valor en el día, porque se puede acercar mucho (hoy mismo) a 1,60 y no superarlo.

Ese sería un buen momento de vender para comprar "con el rechazo" (con la operativa/comisiones que pago me basta 1 ctm de bajada para que me merezca la pena). 

Tengo el handicap de que no puedo estar todo el día pegado a esto....


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2014)

Coincido..... A 1,599 y si hubiese un porron de acciones a la venta en 1,60 seria de vender a ver que pasa. 

Alguien con profundidad hasta los 1,60???

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

Yo ya vendí mis bankias desde 1,2.

Luego jugaba a comprar en 1,589 y vender en 1,598 hasta que el mardito gobierno me pillo en 1,591 y me las quede para recuperar y no perder comisiones. La otia me la llevé en dos días de PRISA, que eso fue brutal.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2014)

Feo como el sólo lo que han hecho en estos dos días.


----------



## jjsuamar (5 Mar 2014)

Y FCC como la veis. Estoy pensando en... Y a ver si me quitais las ganas.


----------



## sr.anus (5 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Feo como el sólo lo que han hecho en estos dos días.



anda que lo que esta haciendo ahora, pèrfecto para pipear, pero un asco para posicionarse en serio en acciones


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

TEF "debería" rebotar a por máximos en 11,13 o así


----------



## mpbk (5 Mar 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Y FCC como la veis. Estoy pensando en... Y a ver si me quitais las ganas.



confirmar es lo que falta,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Y FCC como la veis. Estoy pensando en... Y a ver si me quitais las ganas.



Primero creo que habría que ver si aguanta sobre el soporte 15,50.
Pero no me hagas caso que soy nuevo. EN serio lodigo.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> anda que lo que esta haciendo ahora, pèrfecto para pipear, pero un asco para posicionarse en serio en acciones



Genial para el que le saque partido y a medio plazo esto sigue pepon, pero yo ahora mismo veo mucho peligro guanoso el horizonte.

edit: trolleada del DAX, uy, uy


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

yo me espero al guano para volver a comprar.

De todas formas creo que los warrants de PRISA estaban a 2 euros y vencen en ¿junio?. Ya se pueden dar "prisa" porque van a 0,4


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Nada definitivo porque va con muy poquito volumen pero de momento FCEL ha sobrepasado los $3 (+12%) aprox en premarket. 
PLUG por su parte va cayendo un 2% lo cual no sería muy trágico teniendo en cuenta la semana que llevamos y que en algún momento habrá que pagar algo de la fiesta que nos hemos pegado 
Todavía es pronto pero poco a poco se va cimentando lo que puede ser otra tarde legendaria!


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

mira fcc ahora


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

qué plano-quieto está casi todo

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 04:12 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Nada definitivo porque va con muy poquito volumen pero de momento FCEL ha sobrepasado los $3 (+12%) aprox en premarket.
> PLUG por su parte va cayendo un 2% lo cual no sería muy trágico teniendo en cuenta la semana que llevamos y que en algún momento habrá que pagar algo de la fiesta que nos hemos pegado
> Todavía es pronto pero poco a poco se va cimentando lo que puede ser otra tarde legendaria!



y no te es mejor salir y comprar más abajo?


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué plano-quieto está casi todo
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 04:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Si, si supiera que va a bajar y lo suficiente para compensar comisiones y demás pero no puedo tener la certeza y prefiero quedarme quitecico. Reconozco mi torpeza y la mayoría de las veces que he intentado surfear el mercado o me he tragado un tsunami o me he perdido una subida.
Desde que hago la estatua me va mucho mejor :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> MR. Pirata/Piraton, le veo muy recogido en los ultimos tiempos, su opinion para mi personalmente es importante, como lo ve?. La reflexion posiblemente es la parte mas importante de todo esto. Muchas cosas las mueven las maquinas, pero ese teclado de siete teclas me da mucho respeto... la maquina solo hace lo que dice el hombre.
> 
> De un momento a otro los medios nos presentan escenarios, que mas que posiblemente Vd. no conoce (cosas de la edadhhh)... me gustaria, realmente encarecidamente su opinion. (No hace falta que entre en detalles de prensa, blah blah....).
> 
> Como decia aquella cancion.... tengo poco pelo .... y ninguno de tonto ....



Gracias, hombre. ¿Se refiere a algún valor en concreto o la situación en general de loj mercaoh?

Por otro lado... hace usted muy mal en considerar mi opinión....:cook: :X

[respóndeme por MP, que últimamente no sigo mucho el hilo]


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2014)

cerraremos el gap 9450 , la lógica del cortilarguismo no quedara en entredicho :no:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

a qué esperas rovi?


----------



## mpbk (5 Mar 2014)

abro largos oii

best one.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

prosegur y faes dando atlas en bandas, se espera algun movimiento brusco


edito: faes lo acaba de hacer


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

Prsegur va con muy poco volumen.

oh, wait ... que me "ignoras".


----------



## Hannibal (5 Mar 2014)

Gowex desembarca en África: ofrecerá servicios en la República del Congo - elEconomista.es

Cerca de recuperar los 20; quería comprar un segundo paquete hoy pero no sé si me va a dar tiempo, argh.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> La imagen que ha dejado el Koncorde en el Dax es para verla, otra cosa es la fiabilidad que le demos al indicador.
> En Imtech también ha dejado otra bonita imagen.



.
Cierto, no suele verse ese movimiento. La pregunta es si en estos tiempos de trading algoritmico las manos fuertes han sido tan torpes de que se vea tan claro o, precisamente, quieren que se vea. Ya siempre queda la misma duda.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Prsegur va con muy poco volumen.
> 
> oh, wait ... que me "ignoras".



La verdad que es que os hacéis unos líos en la picha con los ignores que no hay quien los entienda :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Cierto, no suele verse ese movimiento. La pregunta es si en estos tiempos de trading algoritmico las manos fuertes han sido tan torpes de que se vea tan claro o, precisamente, quieren que se vea. Ya siempre queda la misma duda.



hoy imtech va a cerrar el gap, otra cosa es que lo haga

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 05:13 ----------

Telefonica: En la base del movimiento lateral-bajista de los ultimos meses - 05-03-2014 - Videos Destacados - Bolsamania TV
matildos


----------



## mpbk (5 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> abro largos oii
> 
> best one.



:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Se vende (5 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> mira fcc ahora



FCC es el tipico valor en el que si entras te acuerdas de toda su familia y si no entras en la tuya


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Acabo de repasar las comisiones de Selfbank para mis operaciones y la verdad es que es de vergüenza. La más barata 15€.
Voy a acelerar la migración a IB ya mismo. 
Luego preguntarán que porqué la gente saca el dinero fuera. 
Vergonzoso.


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

Eleconomista revista, por si a alguien le interesa EL ECONOMISTA + Suplementos - 05 Marzo 2014.pdf


----------



## IRobot (5 Mar 2014)

Adidas que creo que llevaba algún forero ha presentado unos débiles resultados: 

Resultados Adidas 2013: Análisis - El Blog de Bankinter

Por otro lado Acerinox parece que sigue sin ganas de corregir. Se está portando bastante mejor que Arcelor, que de algunas grandes del sector (Alcoa, Thyssen, Acerinox y Arcelor) es la única que parece estar mostrando signos de debilidad en estos días y no acaba de romper.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Mar 2014)

Buenos días hamijos.
Enagas: pasito a pasito, sin grandes titulares en el HVEI35, sin grandes porcentajes de subida diarios (ni de bajadas) a por los 22€.


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

cinco dias CINCO DIAS - 05 Marzo 2014.pdf


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Alguien está dentro de FCEL????
Si es así que vaya abriendo la botella de champang que ahora voy!! 
+22% en Premarket y CON VOLUMEN SEÑORES :Baile:
Si sigue la cosa así lo de estos dos días habrán sido una broma comparado con la que se puede liar hoy en FCEL. 
PLUG +0,45% lo cual es significativo porque no parece que vayamos a tener de momento pullback. 
Por eso no me gusta surfear


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Adidas que creo que llevaba algún forero ha presentado unos débiles resultados:
> 
> Resultados Adidas 2013: Análisis - El Blog de Bankinter
> 
> Por otro lado Acerinox parece que sigue sin ganas de corregir. Se está portando bastante mejor que Arcelor, que de algunas grandes del sector (Alcoa, Thyssen, Acerinox y Arcelor) es la única que parece estar mostrando signos de debilidad en estos días y no acaba de romper.



Acerinox apunta a 11.50 a ver si llegamos o se nos cae


----------



## IRobot (5 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días hamijos.
> Enagas: pasito a pasito, sin grandes titulares en el HVEI35, sin grandes porcentajes de subida diarios (ni de bajadas) a por los 22€.



La verdad es que a día de hoy lo veo como el valor más seguro y estable del Ibex. Sube poco a poco, pero parece subir siempre ultimamente.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

ENCE apunta a 2,39 hoy aprox (igual un poco menos incluso) y rebote en próximos días. Vamos a ver, ya que las Rovi dan por el ano (las bandas anuncian Atlas que en breve rompe por algún sitio con violencia)

FAES debería caer incluso por debajo de 2,46 y Viscofan por debajo de 36,83.


A partir de esos niveles PODRÍAN ser de rebote y entrada


----------



## Topongo (5 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días hamijos.
> Enagas: pasito a pasito, sin grandes titulares en el HVEI35, sin grandes porcentajes de subida diarios (ni de bajadas) a por los 22€.



Gran valor que pesa un 25% aprox de mi cartera dividendera, ahora tengo que hacer otra comprita dividenderay estoy entre esta, pero empezaría a pillar demasiado peso.
También Dinamia o Felguera..., bueno ya se irá viendo.


----------



## musgooo (5 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Alguien está dentro de FCEL????
> Si es así que vaya abriendo la botella de champang que ahora voy!!
> +22% en Premarket y CON VOLUMEN SEÑORES :Baile:
> Si sigue la cosa así lo de estos dos días habrán sido una broma comparado con la que se puede liar hoy en FCEL.
> ...



Ahí estoy yo. Y ZBB +14,11% aunque con poco volumen. Parece que hoy continúa la fiesta


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Ahí estoy yo. Parece que hoy continúa la fiesta



Si. Y PLUG está despertando poco a poco...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2014)

Bruselas saca a España de la lista de países con desequilibrios excesivos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Bruselas saca a España de la lista de países con desequilibrios excesivos - elEconomista.es



Es una buena noticia.

Significa que la tasa de paro no cuenta para los desequilibrios económicos.

(Cosa que yo no sabía...)


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Ahí estoy yo. Y ZBB +14,11% aunque con poco volumen. Parece que hoy continúa la fiesta



Más que continuar parece que lo de ayer fue la pre-fiesta. 
Estoy viendo FCEL y ayer no tenía esta pinta en premarket ni de coña. 
Creo que hoy si que le van a dar un arreón pero de los bueno buenos.
PLUG la chica fea de la fiesta está en un +3,54% ya :cook:


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

1M bankias en 1,58. A ver si para esta tarde derribamos el muro...


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> 1M bankias en 1,58. A ver si para esta tarde derribamos el muro...



¿Sólo 1M?

Joder ese era mi precio de reentrada calculada.... ¿Sólo 1M? ¿Y yo que hago ahora con mis otros 8,5M €?

Joder que putada....


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Sólo 1M?
> 
> Joder ese era mi precio de reentrada calculada.... ¿Sólo 1M? ¿Y yo que hago ahora con mis otros 8,5M €?
> 
> Joder que putada....



Compre Ezentis y anime un poco el valor...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Mar 2014)

Buenas tardes sus señorias, jatos, leoncios, osos y gente de bien.




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Apocalíptico mes.



Este titulo con ese avatar no es nada bueno, el sargento eso si le habra puesto un 10.

Yo volviendo al tema de las timo...TELEFONICAS quiero decir que no entiendo como los sesudos analistas no ven su potencial.

Para muestra un boton:






Si esto lo ha logrado una empresa de chichinabolandia que no hara y hasta donde podra subir la mas mejor empresa de telecomunicaciones europea.

En una coctelera tenemos a Telefonica, Cesar Alierta, redes, la compra de prisatv, fibra....El resultado solo puede ser uno y ya va asomando la patita...
Telef?nica hace de la TV su bandera comercial en Movistar Fusi?n,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnolog?a. Expansi?n.com


Ahora quizas una opa de 20 euros, me parece hasta barata, TEF sera si dios lo quiere la compañia europea lider por capitalizacion burstail en menos de 3 años.


----------



## Eurocrack (5 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Compre Ezentis y anime un poco el valor...



o BBVAS que están muy necesitadas ::


----------



## Engongita (5 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Acabo de repasar las comisiones de Selfbank para mis operaciones y la verdad es que es de vergüenza. La más barata 15€.
> Voy a acelerar la migración a IB ya mismo.
> Luego preguntarán que porqué la gente saca el dinero fuera.
> Vergonzoso.



Cuanto cobran en IB? Son de fiar? Gracias


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Engongita dijo:


> Cuanto cobran en IB? Son de fiar? Gracias



Entorno a $1 por las acciones americanas. Europa creo que está alrededor de los $15.
Son de fiar? Pues yo hasta ahora no he tenido mayor problema. De hecho cuando he tenido alguna duda me han llamado echando leches y han tratado todo con bastante celeridad. 
También es cierto que lo mío es sota, caballo y rey. No uso CFDs, ni futuros, ni ETFs, ni inventos variados, sólo acciones sin apalancamiento.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

Ahí estamos... 1,58


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2014)

Siento odio por un indice bursatil...es grave? :: Es que lo del ibex no hay quien lo aguante,siempre yendo a su bola en la direccion que no debe...


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

Yo estoy acojonau. Después del subidón del otro día y luego el bajón.
He perdido la tendencia, no sé si subirá o bajará.
Fue como meter los dedos en el enchufe y ahora veo lo veo pegado a la pared y no me apetece acercarme. Cuando hay duda, hay que quedarse muy quieto, dicen.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Madre mía la que tienen liada con las baterías.
Y como decía un forero en otro hilo CEGASA quebrada... gensanta!

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 14:23 ----------

Ottias!!! AVAV que la lía también!!!


----------



## Chila (5 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. Y PLUG está despertando poco a poco...



Ahi Ahi...yo me quedo a vivir el burbujon hasta donde nos lleve.

Yo llevo un dia excelente por ahora.
Lo de Tef...es que pesa mucho el negocio convencional de telefonia y su excesiva dependencia de America.
Dudas reasonables.


----------



## docjones (5 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Siento odio por un indice bursatil...es grave? :: Es que lo del ibex no hay quien lo aguante,siempre yendo a su bola en la direccion que no debe...



La bolsa es soberana y hace lo que le da la gana...


----------



## Topongo (5 Mar 2014)

Ilustres foreros por cambiar un poco de tema he comentado antes lo de los dividendo, igual tienen una sugerencia mejor
Ahora mismo tengo en cartera dividendera
Enagas,iberdrola,telefónica,ferrovial,bme y SAN, todas en verde menos las putas telefónicas(-23%) añejas y las BME nuevas.
De Dinamia voy a pasar porque mueve una mierda, a la mañana iban 7000€ negociados.
Felguera... lo de siempre Venezuela, recorte de dividendo...
Y otra opción... pues algua más de las anteriores...
Tienen los foreros alguna recomendación que no esté por aquí...
Promediar TEf?


----------



## Chila (5 Mar 2014)

¿mas iberdrolas topongo?
Lo de MDF a mítambien me agota pero voy a aguantarlas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Siento odio por un indice bursatil...es grave? :: Es que lo del ibex no hay quien lo aguante,siempre yendo a su bola en la direccion que no debe...



Un clásico:


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

Tono, ahí tienes a SAN... 

Efectivamente, llevabas razón....


----------



## Muttley (5 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> De Dinamia voy a pasar porque mueve una mierda, a la mañana iban 7000€ negociados.



Lo bueno de Dinamia es que son muy pero que muy estrictos con las valoraciones de sus participadas, es decir, si los beneficios no están claros, están valoradas a cero. Y de esas hay unas cuantas. Aún sí, y como es normal, cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros.

Dinamia > Home > Accionistas e inversores > Información económico financiera > Informes de valoración de activos

Yo estoy dentro desde hace tiempo ya que creo que si España levanta algo de cabeza....es de las candidadatas a progresión geométrica.

Como bien dices, el volumen diario es mínimo y esa es una de sus desventajas...no es para entrar y salir.
Como ventaja es que está saneada y cuando ha tenido caja ha repartido generosamente además de dejar parte para potenciales adquisiciones. El management me da buenas vibraciones.


----------



## IRobot (5 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ilustres foreros por cambiar un poco de tema he comentado antes lo de los dividendo, igual tienen una sugerencia mejor
> Ahora mismo tengo en cartera dividendera
> Enagas,iberdrola,telefónica,ferrovial,bme y SAN, todas en verde menos las putas telefónicas(-23%) añejas y las BME nuevas.
> De Dinamia voy a pasar porque mueve una mierda, a la mañana iban 7000€ negociados.
> ...



¿Han de ser todas españolas Topongo? No soy quien para recomendarte ninguna pero te dejo un gráfico muy visual donde las separan por efectivo y script por si te puede ayudar:







Lo malo del gráfico es que son fríos números que no te indican el mejor o peor momento de cada una... 

Si quisieras alguna de fuera puedes mirar algún fondo de los que invierten en dividendos y a partir de ahí estudiar las empresas. Por ejemplo: 

http://lt.morningstar.com/1rsmhj5bdn/snapshot/snapshot.aspx?tab=3&SecurityToken=F0GBR04G6Z]2]1]FOESP$$ALL_1344&Id=F0GBR04G6Z&ClientFund=1&BaseCurrencyId=EUR&CurrencyId=EUR&LanguageId=es-ES


----------



## Topongo (5 Mar 2014)

Si, en principio prefiero nacionales, no por nada sino por no andar con la pereza de la doble imposición andar reclamando y demás, lo se, mal hecho pero es que da mucha pereza.

Volveré a mirar Dinamia, de todas formas he visto que no son demasiado regulares con el dividendo no? Supongo que serían años malos , los dos ultimso han repartido bien.


----------



## musgooo (5 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Madre mía la que tienen liada con las baterías.
> Y como decía un forero en otro hilo CEGASA quebrada... gensanta!
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 14:23 ----------
> ...



ZBB ahora mismo +63% y ayer +80%

Gracias Robopoli

Me voy a comprar una bateria y la voy a poner en casa de recuerdo.

Me parece que me voy a salir de PLUG. Está perdiendo fuerza


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

Ya están subiendo los americanos.... si es que son unos viciosos....


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> ZBB ahora mismo +63% y ayer +80%
> 
> Gracias Robopoli
> 
> ...



Me alegro mucho! :Aplauso:
Yo sigo con el plan original :cook:


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2014)

los 10.200 tocados por segunda vez, nos iremos a los 10.250???????

y a bankia le esta costando mucho pasar de los 1.58, que hacer????


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un clásico:



O este tambien


----------



## amago45 (5 Mar 2014)

Ni con un palo, oigan ...
Moody's mejora el rating de Santander y BBVA | Mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2014)

Esto es la p**a

Un sondeo vuelve a situar a Strauss-Kahn como favorito a la presidencia francesa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Mar 2014)

Fuera de PLUG a 6,70 , la mitad de la posición. Sigo con la otra mitad y si baja vuelvo a entrar.

Putada que ING no deja comprar ZBB, porque si no....


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> los 10.200 tocados por segunda vez, nos iremos a los 10.250???????
> 
> y a bankia le esta costando mucho pasar de los 1.58, que hacer????



Yo estoy pensando en liquidarlas...


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Fuera de PLUG a 6,70 , la mitad de la posición. Sigo con la otra mitad y si baja vuelvo a entrar.
> 
> Putada que ING no deja comprar ZBB, porque si no....



jejejeje... cae un poquito y ya os entra el nervio clickero 
Yo sigo el plan. Acojonado pero ahí estamos. :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> jejejeje... cae un poquito y ya os entra el nervio clickero
> Yo sigo el plan. Acojonado pero ahí estamos. :cook::cook::cook:



Es simple gestión del riesgo. En 2 semanas le he sacado un 80%. Por lo menos la mitad de la posición la aseguro ahí. Es un escenario win-win:

-Que baja: gano porque vuelvo a comprar.
-Que sube: gano porque sigo con la otra mitad.




y suerte por supuesto para los que seguis al 100% dentro.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Tened en cuenta que aunque estos días han sido un poco especiales tanto PLUG como FCEL tienen una correlación alta con Nasdaq. Nada.- yo sigo autoconvenciéndome de no vender


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

Bankia pasó el 1,58


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Mar 2014)

Adios, o hasta pronto, me has hecho disfrutar, sentir algo que hace mucho tiempo no sentía, estos días a tu lado han sido los mejores en mucho tiempo.
Espero que sólo sea un hasta luego
.
.
.
Te espero más abajo, Plug.

Afuera a 6,51 dolars.


Edito sólo para decir que ha vuelto a 6,70. MIERDA, pero no me arrepiento. Ballard también cae (un 4%)


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bankia pasó el 1,58



y que hacemossssss.

y el jato por donde anda???


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Adios, o hasta pronto, me has hecho disfrutar, sentir algo que hace mucho tiempo no sentía, estos días a tu lado han sido los mejores en mucho tiempo.
> Espero que sólo sea un hasta luego
> .
> .
> ...



Sois unos cagaprisas... está a $6.70 ahora mismo ^_^


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Mar 2014)

Dentro de HCI Group a ver que tal.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bankia pasó el 1,58



De nada. Me he empleado a fondo...

(Aunque ha costado...)


(Ozu...mama mía....)


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2014)

Se está rifando un pase privado con Pandoro, para jugar a culo prisionero.

Madre mía, como peguen la descarga...


----------



## Eurocrack (5 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> De nada. Me he empleado a fondo...
> 
> (Aunque ha costado...)
> 
> ...



A ver si llegan a 1,60 y me las quito ::


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y que hacemossssss.
> 
> y el jato por donde anda???



Debe estar corto.


----------



## musgooo (5 Mar 2014)

Los cortos aumentando posiciones en PLUG.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y que hacemossssss.
> 
> y el jato por donde anda???



Yo sigo aunque algo acojonailla. Ahora está por debajo otra vez

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 16:53 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Debe estar corto.



Siempre es igual. Se pone corto, subimos 300 puntos y unos días después reaparece y nos dice que ya los había cerrado.


----------



## Topongo (5 Mar 2014)

Pero ayer bkia un 5 hoy un 2 o mas y os planteais salir?
Sin ampliaciones hasta 90 dias?
Yo personalmente me quedo a ver como s comporta connlos 60..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Mar 2014)

la locomotora europea


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pero ayer bkia un 5 hoy un 2 o mas y os planteais salir?
> Sin ampliaciones hasta 90 dias?
> Yo personalmente me quedo a ver como s comporta connlos 60..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo no me planteo salir.

Esta mañana me planteaba salir (en caso de que hiciera catapluf y patadón p'arriba) sólo como estrategia para entrar más abajo.

Porque está claro que esto se va p'arriba.

Sigo pensando que, en caso de corrección, me gustaría salir y volver a entrar más abajo. Más que nada porque es una manía que tengo...

Pero, como no ha pegado el patadón p'arriba pues me quedo dentro, tranquilito, contemplando el revoloteo de las cotizaciones..... (Que eso es lo que está haciendo con el 58.... revolotear...)


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2014)

Pues ahora esta teniendo el patadon pa rriba


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

Toma revoloteo.....
jajajjaj


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pero ayer bkia un 5 hoy un 2 o mas y os planteais salir?
> Sin ampliaciones hasta 90 dias?
> Yo personalmente me quedo a ver como s comporta connlos 60..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Los gacelos semos asín


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

fuera de rovi y de ebro y de zardoya (este es posible que suba más, pero no me fío, ya habrá tiempo)


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Mar 2014)

¿Es impresión mía o, excepto Bankia, el nivel de chicharreo del hilo ha bajado respecto a los últimos meses?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Es impresión mía o, excepto Bankia, el nivel de chicharreo del hilo ha bajado respecto a los últimos meses?



Respect! Bankia no es chicharro. Es un insigne valor del ibex 35


----------



## Tono (5 Mar 2014)

Me voy acercando para el cierre.

Que pena, penita, pena, las BME :ouch:, cuanto más sube el IBEX más las aplastan.

La prima de riesgo cae casi un 5%, está en 176 puntos. 
Se han emperrado en que España va bien.
A ver si va a ser verdad y se han enterado todos menos los españoles.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Dentro de HCI Group a ver que tal.



Suerte. Está haciendo hoy la madre de todos los pullbacks pero tu con dos coj... 
Yo entre hace unas semanas en $49,6 :: 
Con esta hay que tener más paciencia pero creo que acabará subiendo.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me voy acercando para el cierre.
> 
> Que pena, penita, pena, las BME :ouch:, cuanto más sube el IBEX más las aplastan.
> 
> ...



las BME las vendí ayer en 30.4 y visto lo visto me alegro. Las vendí por aburridas, pero aparte es que están muertas (en el sentido de aburridas). Total, para coger dividendo aún queda tiempo; mientras tanto las bankias nos dan alegrias :Baile:

Sobre que España va bien... yo creo que es que una deuda del 100% del PIB es el "new normal". Total, todas las grandes potencias lo superan por mucho, así que ...


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me voy acercando para el cierre.
> 
> Que pena, penita, pena, las BME :ouch:, cuanto más sube el IBEX más las aplastan.
> 
> ...



Lo de BME no hay quien lo entienda. Y es algo que va más allá de la mente humana...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

No me gusta mucho que Ence y Faes no hayan tocado mínimos hoy, era lo esperado, como en Viscofan (al menos en mi "sistema"). El ibex cerca de 10.250, en la resistencia.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Respect! Bankia no es chicharro. Es un insigne valor del ibex 35



Más bien parece un chicharro premium.

Premium... pero chicharro.


----------



## inversobres (5 Mar 2014)

Miren donde esta el ibex. Esta mañana aposte por los 10250. Quereis mas? ya para mañana.

Seguimos metiendo carne al horno.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> No me gusta mucho que Ence y Faes no hayan tocado mínimos hoy, era lo esperado, como en Viscofan (al menos en mi "sistema"). El ibex cerca de 10.250, en la resistencia.



Los 10.250 o los tocamos al cierra o los dejamos para mañana, pero caer, caen.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Miren donde esta el ibex. Esta mañana aposte por los 10250. Quereis mas? ya para mañana.
> 
> Seguimos metiendo carne al horno.



Pues a mi un 10400 me solucionaba las SAN que tengo a 6,68 de media...


----------



## Hannibal (5 Mar 2014)

Perdón por el offtopic pero...

Vladimir Putin, candidato al Nobel de la Paz,Entorno, expansion.com


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Suerte. Está haciendo hoy la madre de todos los pullbacks pero tu con dos coj...
> Yo entre hace unas semanas en $49,6 ::
> Con esta hay que tener más paciencia pero creo que acabará subiendo.



Es que es cuando se tiene que entrar en estas empresas, cuando tienen estos rejonazos. Mira la otra vez con DDD. 

Por ahora ya pierdo algo porque entré a 43,4$ pero si ves el motivo por el que baja:

Q4 Earnings and Revs Miss Ests at HCI Group - March 5, 2014 - Zacks.com

Vamos que ganando 1,3$ por quarter y como no cumple lo previsto pabajo. 1,3 x 4 = 5,20 osea que con un per de 8 y dando un dividendo del 2,7% no me da ningún miedo entrar. Eso sí, a largo. Pero que en 2 meses seguro que recupera los 50$.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

Me da la impresión de que esto va a llegar a los 10.500 otra vez en unas cuantas sesiones.

Ahi habrá que plantearse soltar.

Pero, en realidad es eso: sólo una impresión. (Sin fundamento alguno)


----------



## Se vende (5 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que esto va a llegar a los 10.500 otra vez en unas cuantas sesiones.
> 
> Ahi habrá que plantearse soltar.
> 
> Pero, en realidad es eso: sólo una impresión. (Sin fundamento alguno)



Mayo en 11200


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

prisa vol subasta 12M !!! y había acabado a 5M ???


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2014)

Mañana si bankia sube un discreto 1,35% adiós a los 1,60

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Mar 2014)

Sigo con fiiebre.

Veo que cuidan las Gowex, persevern


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Es que es cuando se tiene que entrar en estas empresas, cuando tienen estos rejonazos. Mira la otra vez con DDD.
> 
> Por ahora ya pierdo algo porque entré a 43,4$ pero si ves el motivo por el que baja:
> 
> ...



No no... si ya lo dije ayer. La empresa es un tiro y está impecable por fundamentales (ROE, ROA, P/E y deuda que ya quisiéramos en todas las empresas).
La sensación que tengo yo es que los gestores son un poco patosos gestionando las expectativas con los inversores y anal-istas y de ahí que siempre anden a vueltas con el precio de la acción con los pedazo de fundamentales que tienen.
Que haya suerte!


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Mañana si bankia sube un discreto 1,35% adiós a los 1,60
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



¿Un 1,35? Eso para Bankia es "n'á de n'á".


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Un 1,35? Eso para Bankia es "n'á de n'á".



Ya ya.... Pero los millones de acciones que había en el 1,60 eran tela..... 

Dependiendo las que haya (si llegamos a esos entornos) me planteo vender la mitad y si eso ya me subo luego.... Que no me va mal así....


----------



## Tono (5 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo de BME no hay quien lo entienda. Y es algo que va más allá de la mente humana...



Sí que se entiende, sí.  su volumen diario, no muy grande, permite manipularla.
La he visto subir y bajar hasta un 0,5% metiendo paquetes de 3 acciones en varios finales de sesión. La semana pasada lo hicieron un par de veces.
¿Quién lo hace y por qué? pues ni idea.

Como negocio va muy bien, demasiado bien. Y sobre todo tiene un dividendo y una seguridad que es lo que no tiene precio. Estoy más tranquilo con el dinero ahí que con un plazo fijo.
Iberdrola y ferrovial nuevos máximos aunque con poca subida.

SAN, BBVA y TEF parece que tienen ganas de juerga.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Mar 2014)

Mañana es un dia jrande. Espero jornada epica.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Los cortos aumentando posiciones en PLUG.



el gráficoes de cosecha propia ? 
de dónde lo has sacsdo los datos ?
gracias


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

A STRT la están dando la del pulpo hoy también :ouch:
De momento la cartera en verde pero STRT y HCI están haciendo el día un poco densito.


----------



## Tono (5 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ilustres foreros por cambiar un poco de tema he comentado antes lo de los dividendo, igual tienen una sugerencia mejor
> Ahora mismo tengo en cartera dividendera
> Enagas,iberdrola,telefónica,ferrovial,bme y SAN, todas en verde menos las putas telefónicas(-23%) añejas y las BME nuevas.
> De Dinamia voy a pasar porque mueve una mierda, a la mañana iban 7000€ negociados.
> ...



Ya llevas las mejores, para qué buscar nuevas opciones.
De todas ellas el dividendo menos seguro es TEF, el resto la que más rabia te dé.
Las empresas que mejor van de las que citas, de cara al futuro, son BME y Ferrovial. FER está en máximos, hoy BME ha dado una buena entrada en 29,96.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Yo tenía puesta venta en TEF en 11,20 luego en 11,25 luego en 11,30... iba subiendo según veía la sesión, pero creo que aún puede irse para abajo.
Sigo dentro.


Entre ayer y hoy me he quitado el 50% de mi cartera, desde un -1% en inditex como peor (y puede que suba más) hasta un +3% en Ebro pasando por otras como ZOT, Rovi...

Ojalá me equivoque, y suba todo, aguanto las prosegur de gates y las viscofan en espera de un posible rebote.

De deoleo y ence con minusvalias latentes y ser poca pasta, pues esperamos milagros.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2014)

Usanos al borde unas niagaras...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Ya tenemos la primera:

Una empresa china anuncia el primer impago de deuda del país desde 1997. La firma de paneles solares Chaori reconoce que no es capaz de abonar 10,5 millones. El anuncio pone en evidencia el cambio en las condiciones para acceder al crédito. Informa Bloomberg Una empresa china anuncia el primer impago de deuda del país desde 1997 | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS



y
Ucrania. "Hay un creciente entendimiento de que detrás de los francotiradores [en Kiev] no estaba Yanukóvich sino alguien de la nueva coalición", admite el titular de Exteriores estonio a Ashton en una charla filtrada por RT. Estonia confirma su autenticidad. http://cort.as/7xyx


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo tenía puesta venta en TEF en 11,20 luego en 11,25 luego en 11,30... iba subiendo según veía la sesión, pero creo que aún puede irse para abajo.
> Sigo dentro.
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que confiar mas en Matilde, que menos que hasta los 12 merkels. Las plusvis de matilde le compraran un piso en isozaki, atocateja.


----------



## musgooo (5 Mar 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el gráficoes de cosecha propia ?
> de dónde lo has sacsdo los datos ?
> gracias



Lo he sacado de shortanalytics.com

Charts

Pero los datos que muestra creo que son de la sesión anterior.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hay que confiar mas en Matilde, que menos que hasta los 12 merkels. Las plusvis de matilde le compraran un piso en isozaki, atocateja.



Sí, es posible que ella e inditex sean las que tiren del ibex cuando caiga todo, que están más cerca de abajo y remontando lentamente, que el resto que está arriba y es más fácil la caída.

Pero vamos, que prefiero que pase el viernes y superemos los 10.300 que mañana veamos unos mínimos bonitos. Puse en spoiler anoche cuál creo que puede ser lo de mañana-pasado, de momento en camino va.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Mar 2014)

Mañana sera un dia entretenido con la conferencia de SM, los del bank of england y el desempleo usano. 

SM por primera vez anunciara previsiones a largo plazo, y puede que tras la sentencia, el eurusd alto y los datos del ipc europedo se lie la manta a la cabeza y diga algo mas...

Sera un juernes entretenido.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 18:29 ----------

Leyendo el blog de MMjr que situa un posible escenario de 10900 puntazos para el ibex durante el primer semestre y luego rios de tinta roja, se posiciona por el mismo camino que el siguiente grafico...






Vienen meses donde el paro de los perifericos continuara bajando, la demanda repuntara un poco, el saldo de credito nuevo repunta algo y durante las elecciones todo el mundo remara hacia el mismo sentido. Por contra el sp500 situandose a per 15 sobre beneficios esperados. Hasta el estado coloca BKIA a 1,51 merkels.

Solo falta el jato corto.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Telefónica, a punto de cerrar la compra del 56% de Canal Plus por 800 millones - elEconomista.es


El peor año para la restauración: en 2013 se cerraron 10.000 bares - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 11:56 ----------

Gran noticia para CAF
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={400f537a-fce2-4a3e-920d-bf38484e9fe1}


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Mar 2014)

Los p-eres del sp500






Para feb 2015 son 125 de ahi mi anterior per 15.

Y donde estamos ahora en comparacion a los años anteriores...






Tipos al minimo hace que el angliru se pueda seguir subiendo...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

con los ratios actuales también ha habido caíditas eh! De todas formas una corrección de 1000 puntos no es el derrrumbe, solo es sana




---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 12:19 ----------

BFA-Bankia venderá hasta 30.000 millones de deuda pública para devolver las ayudas - Noticias de Empresas


lean el artículo y lo que sugiere


----------



## Hannibal (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]BFA-Bankia venderá hasta 30.000 millones de deuda pública para devolver las ayudas - Noticias de Empresas
> 
> 
> lean el artículo y lo que sugiere



No sé si te refieres a que Bankia cotiza 1.5 veces su valor en libros, a que el Estado está acongojado con que no pueda seguir el ritmo de subida, o a esto sobre Iberdrola:

_La inversión inicial -que está colocada en BFA- se produjo a 6,8 euros, pero el macrosaneamiento acometido con el dinero del rescate ha rebajado esa valoración notablemente. Iberdrola cerró el viernes a 4,82 euros.

Leer más: BFA-Bankia venderá hasta 30.000 millones de deuda pública para devolver las ayudas - Noticias de Empresas http://*******/MNT7il

_


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Mar 2014)

Si, puede que las caidas que llegaran sean abultadas, pero si nos ponemos en un caso extremo de una caida del 50% del mercado, hablariamos de unos niveles de 1000 puntos en el sp500, cifras que no hace ni 2 años nos sonaria de lo mas normal. Jamas en la historia reciente se habia dado el caso de unos tipos de interes de las principales monedas tan bajos. En situaciones tan singulares como la actual todo es diferente.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si, puede que las caidas que llegaran sean abultadas, pero si nos ponemos en un caso extremo de una caida del 50% del mercado, hablariamos de unos niveles de 1000 puntos en el sp500, cifras que no hace ni 2 años nos sonaria de lo mas normal. Jamas en la historia reciente se habia dado el caso de unos tipos de interes de las principales monedas tan bajos. En situaciones tan singulares como la actual todo es diferente.



ni de la deuda acumulada ni la cantidad de derivados :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 13:03 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> No sé si te refieres a que Bankia cotiza 1.5 veces su valor en libros, a que el Estado está acongojado con que no pueda seguir el ritmo de subida, o a esto sobre Iberdrola:
> 
> _La inversión inicial -que está colocada en BFA- se produjo a 6,8 euros, pero el macrosaneamiento acometido con el dinero del rescate ha rebajado esa valoración notablemente. Iberdrola cerró el viernes a 4,82 euros.
> 
> ...



A que los propios de bankia no crean en la posibilidad de llegar a ese punto.


Y a que antes que si ese dinero se liquida, va para el estado y preferentistas, no para accionistas, por lo que se da a entender, no?


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2014)

Qué ha pasado en ANR....vaya descarga...la leche8:


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2014)

Disculpen la interrupcion...pero no puedo evitarlo...

Que hostiasssssssssss le pasa a la dichosas anarrosas??? Si el sector esta hundido por que arch no para de subir? Por dios,que alguien de luz al asunto ::


----------



## Dr.Gontzal (5 Mar 2014)

Una pregunta para los que manejáis programas de gráficos, etc.
¿Cuál es el máximo histórico del IBEX corregido por dividendos? La verdad es que no sé si esto se suele hacer también con el índice o sólo con los valores.
Ahí lo dejo por si alguien sabe calcularlo.
Gracias


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ni de la deuda acumulada ni la cantidad de derivados :fiufiu:



Es una particularidad del dinero, si, que cada vez tiene que haber mas deuda, eso no es malo. Lo malo es que los deudores no puedan pagar sus deudas, pero esto no es asi, no.

En cuanto al tamaño de los derivados, no creo que tengamos que entrar otra vez a discutir sobre el valor nominal de los mismos, lo que significan los derivados no nominativos...

Libro Beige: La Fed dice que el mal tiempo ha afectado a la recuperación - elEconomista.es

Pues que decreten por ley los democratas que salga el sol todos los dias, donde esta el problema.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 20:12 ----------




Dr.Gontzal dijo:


> Una pregunta para los que manejáis programas de gráficos, etc.
> ¿Cuál es el máximo histórico del IBEX corregido por dividendos? La verdad es que no sé si esto se suele hacer también con el índice o sólo con los valores.
> Ahí lo dejo por si alguien sabe calcularlo.
> Gracias


----------



## napartarra (5 Mar 2014)

Ahora entiendo mejor lo que pasa con *Mapfre *y con *Iberdrola*.

Aunque tengo más dudas de qué puede pasar con ellas. Su comportamiento no me parecía normal.

Gracias por el artículo


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2014)

Están jugando con fuego en USA,

Como metan un ojetazo...


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué ha pasado en ANR....vaya descarga...la leche8:



Lleva unas sesiones con una debilidad manifiesta respecto a sus pares.

Ojo porque ahí tiran a matar.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 20:26 ----------




ApoloCreed dijo:


> Disculpen la interrupcion...pero no puedo evitarlo...
> 
> Que hostiasssssssssss le pasa a la dichosas anarrosas??? Si el sector esta hundido por que arch no para de subir? Por dios,que alguien de luz al asunto ::



ACI tiene mucho mejor pauta de precios que ANR. Básicamente superó la Directriz de Tendencia Bajista y puede estar en zona de suelo. Digo que puede ...

ANR en cambio sigue en primaria bajista y sólo caben esperar bajadas.

De todas formas son primas hermanas y la continuidad bajista se va a llevar a las dos por delante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lleva unas sesiones con una debilidad manifiesta respecto a sus pares.
> 
> Ojo porque ahí tiran a matar.



Yo no se por que en Guantanamo se complicaban la vida con torturas tan enrevesadas...es darle un paquetito de acciones de estas a cada preso y en un par de semanas cantaban todos como jilgueros,esto no hay quien lo aguante ::

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 20:29 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ...
> 
> ANR en cambio sigue en primaria bajista y sólo caben esperar bajadas.
> 
> De todas formas son primas hermanas y la continuidad bajista se va a llevar a las dos por delante.



Que comentario tan halagüeño y esperanzador 8:


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no se por que en Guantanamo se complicaban la vida con torturas tan enrevesadas...es darle un paquetito de acciones de estas a cada preso y en un par de semanas cantaban todos como jilgueros,esto no hay quien lo aguante ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 20:29 ----------
> 
> ...



En primaria bajista, el tiempo termina dando la razón ::::::

Si leyeras la prensa usana te asustarías de verdad. No son voces aisladas las que dicen que el sector va hacia el colapso y WLT, ANR y ACI van a desaparecer.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En primaria bajista, el tiempo termina dando la razón ::::::
> 
> Si leyeras la prensa usana te asustarías de verdad. No son voces aisladas las que dicen que el sector va hacia el colapso y WLT, ANR y ACI van a desaparecer.



Reportado por comentarios groseros ::


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

chinoto.
con 1000 puntos me refería al dj.

cada dia que pasa es más notoria la divergencia entre el nasdaq fuerte, el sp menos fuerte y el de industriales que es el más flojo.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2014)

Hablan de Imtech Min 1:21:20

https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion/conferencia_bestinver_2014_video_completo_en_diferido


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

hemos marcado un nuevo máximo intradia o no?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué ha pasado en ANR....vaya descarga...la leche8:











ApoloCreed dijo:


> Disculpen la interrupcion...pero no puedo evitarlo...
> 
> Que hostiasssssssssss le pasa a la dichosas anarrosas??? Si el sector esta hundido por que arch no para de subir? Por dios,que alguien de luz al asunto ::











bertok dijo:


> Lleva unas sesiones con una debilidad manifiesta respecto a sus pares.
> 
> Ojo porque ahí tiran a matar.
> 
> ...



Anr tiene que pagar 29 millones de multa por contaminar y tal


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablan de Imtech Min 1:21:20
> 
> https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion/conferencia_bestinver_2014_video_completo_en_diferido



Oido. Sabes de que empresas son los roces sobre 40 que comenta?


----------



## Hannibal (5 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Disculpen la interrupcion...pero no puedo evitarlo...
> 
> Que hostiasssssssssss le pasa a la dichosas anarrosas??? Si el sector esta hundido por que arch no para de subir? Por dios,que alguien de luz al asunto ::



No he leído nada, es solo un pensamiento mio... pero el tema de Rusia dejaría sin gas a media Europa y gas a precio de oro a la otra media. Imagino que por ahí irán los tiros.

Ah y no olvidemos que Ucrania ya no tendra el gas tan barato, allí subira el uso de carbón.

Claro que si hoy cayeran podría decir q simplemente se aleja la guerra y no habrá problemas de gas :fiufiu:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Oido. Sabes de que empresas son los roces sobre 40 que comenta?



Claro pero tb hay q ir al detalle, me explico, por ejemplo dentro de exor hay negocios con roces del 40% otros del 25% y otros del 10%.Asi de memoria negocios con altos roces son wolters,schindler,lorillard,fuchs,


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Santander: remuneración PPCC será 6,25% primeros cinco años

Grifols repagará 1.100 millones dólares emitidos en 2011 con interés 8,25%

Grifols emite bonos por 1.000 millones dólares; Vto: 2022; Interés anual: 5,25%





los que lleváis Amper, que hay movidón dentro
buscad info

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 14:44 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Oido. Sabes de que empresas son los roces sobre 40 que comenta?



inditex creo que lleva 50 por lo que leí alguna vez




para buscar empresas, alguna vez he mirado esto
Global equity screener - FT.com


----------



## jaialro (5 Mar 2014)

El sp hoy está inoperable.


----------



## IRobot (5 Mar 2014)

He aquí un artículo de Javier Galán que comenta que Ibex está un tanto caro todavía:

Grábense el 9.000 de Ibex y el 2.800 de Euro Stoxx para no olvidarlo

Y a pie de la misma página y para Topongo un enlace sobre inversión basada en dividendos:

Invertir a través de la Selección del Dividendo, por Javier Galán


----------



## mpbk (5 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> abro largos oii
> 
> best one.



owned -120


----------



## Robopoli (5 Mar 2014)

Señores,
Les dejo otra para su valoración: Autohome inc (ATHM) $51,76
ATHM Autohome Inc ADR XNYS:ATHM Stock Quote Price News
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9MjIxNjg2fENoaWxkSUQ9LTF8VHlwZT0z&t=1
Yo las aguantaré también durante 2014 y espero muuuuuchas plusvalías


----------



## egarenc (5 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En primaria bajista, el tiempo termina dando la razón ::::::
> 
> Si leyeras la prensa usana te asustarías de verdad. No son voces aisladas las que dicen que el sector va hacia el colapso y WLT, ANR y ACI van a desaparecer.









eso le pasa por leer la prensa usana, yo no lo hago y las ACIs ya en verde :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Santander: remuneración PPCC será 6,25% primeros cinco años
> 
> Grifols repagará 1.100 millones dólares emitidos en 2011 con interés 8,25%
> 
> ...



Si Inditex es de las empresas con mayor ROCE de todo el IBEX junto a Amadeus, BME y Técnicas Reunidas.


----------



## egarenc (5 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si Inditex es de las empresas con mayor ROCE de todo el IBEX junto a Amadeus, BME y Técnicas Reunidas.



que te parece Técnicas? buen ROCE, PER 15, sin deuda....cual es el pero?


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2014)

Y aquí esta la noticia que esperaba hace unos meses

La nueva oferta de Fusion

Movistar lanza Fusion TV, su oferta para convertir Telefónica en una "videocompañía" - elEconomista.es

En tan solo dos años han cambiado la teleco de arriba abajo

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 22:47 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> que te parece Técnicas? buen ROCE, PER 15, sin deuda....cual es el pero?



Que tenga menos proyectos o que su negocio dependa de países inestables ademas con a per 15 ya estas a su precio


----------



## egarenc (5 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Y aquí esta la noticia que esperaba hace unos meses
> 
> La nueva oferta de Fusion
> 
> ...





pues la verdad es que las ofertas pueden ser bastante competitivas, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que el caso de temas deportivos tipo futbol, f1, motos, 'creo' que a partir de 2015/16 van a tener la exclusiva, con lo que quien quiera seguir estos deportes iran a morir a ella.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Bonita imagen en Koncorde en:

Arcelor (no llevo pero la sigo, ha cerrado el gap y ahora a ver qué pasa)
Ebro (he vendido, cachis ahora que lo veo)
Ence (sigo)
Natra (sigo)
Faes (sigo)
Deoleo (sigo)
Atresmedia (no estoy)

y TEF(llevo) e ITX (ya no) y Tubos y CIE pintan bien en Koncorde


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> los que lleváis Amper, que hay movidón dentro
> buscad info



Bañuelos también pierde, vende un 20% de Amper con números rojos | Empresas | Cinco Días
Yo me salí con pérdidas en 1.12 la semana pasada y hoy pensaba que iban a dar una buena noticia después del areón final.


----------



## tesorero (5 Mar 2014)

Ibex en diario presenta un triángulo, figura de continuación. Ha cerrado en la parte de arriba del mismo y creo que tiene toda la pinta de romperlo al alza. La sesión del lunes pienso que fue un despioje sano y llevan dos días lanzados. 
Por velas, y con un poco de imaginación, podemos ver entre el viernes y el martes, la estrella del amanecer, que marca fin de tendencia, en este caso lateral y con la vela de hoy ya parece más claro hacia donde va. 

En otro orden de cosas, una casa de p*tas tiene más seriedad que Amper. Vaya pitorreo.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Y aquí esta la noticia que esperaba hace unos meses
> 
> La nueva oferta de Fusion
> 
> ...



Esos precios son un cachondeo para la Expaña de 2014 :XX::XX::XX:

Necesitan una economía de masas y a esos precios no lo van a conseguir.

Expaña va hacia la depauperización y el low cost.

En general y salvo honrosas excepciones y tef no lo va a ser, las compañías con productos masivos ..... no van a tener ningún futuro fuera del low cost.

Les toca adaptarse, rebajar costes hasta niveles de su competencia y apretar el culo. Es cuestión de un par de meses que la competencia les copie el paquete y les vuelva a dejar fuera de mercado una vez más.

Videocompañía :XX::XX::XX::XX: amos no me jodas Rafa ::


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

Deoleo debería tener unos días ahora más o menos alcistas si mañana cierra más alto que la apertura de hoy

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 16:41 ----------




tesorero dijo:


> Ibex en diario presenta un triángulo, figura de continuación. Ha cerrado en la parte de arriba del mismo y creo que tiene toda la pinta de romperlo al alza. La sesión del lunes pienso que fue un despioje sano y llevan dos días lanzados.
> Por velas, y con un poco de imaginación, podemos ver entre el viernes y el martes, la estrella del amanecer, que marca fin de tendencia, en este caso lateral y con la vela de hoy ya parece más claro hacia donde va.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, una casa de p*tas tiene más seriedad que Amper. Vaya pitorreo.



yo creo que nos falla la vela braerish






Lo que sí se puede intuir es un canalillo uniendo los máximos de 29ene-14feb-26feb- y mañana o pasado en los 10330 o así


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Mar 2014)

Para los que llevéis e.on o rwe:
Ante los altos precios, las empresas alemanas producen su propia electricidad - WSJ.com


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Esos precios son un cachondeo para la Expaña de 2014 :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Necesitan una economía de masas y a esos precios no lo van a conseguir.
> 
> ...



La realidad es que a dia de hoy compañias que ofrezcan fibra,4g y TV solo hay ONO y TEF y la primera ya te anticipo que esta prácticamente en quiebra técnica, antes de dos años veremos una OPA,ampliación o salida a bolsa.
Tef tiene sus fallos principalmente por su management pero es que financieramente a lo largo de estos dos últimos años ha hechos cambios bastante significativos....Ojo tampoco me olvido del scrip, por esto mismo solo es recomendable tenerla en cartera por debajo de 11,5.


----------



## tesorero (5 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo debería tener unos días ahora más o menos alcistas si mañana cierra más alto que la apertura de hoy
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 16:41 ----------
> 
> ...



por eso digo de echarle un poco de imaginación. No es lo mismo la vela negra, que un hombre colgado, pero el resto del patrón, los clava. 
Espero no equivocarme, si no, vendré con pandoro a recoger mi owned.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> por eso digo de echarle un poco de imaginación. No es lo mismo la vela negra, que un hombre colgado, pero el resto del patrón, los clava.
> Espero no equivocarme, si no, vendré con pandoro a recoger mi owned.



versión bonita en diario:







versión "los árboles no nos dejan ver el bosque" en semanal










Atlas da señal en el ibex

y hemos pasado en 2 días en los osciladores de bolingas o el CCI del -100 al 100, lo que augura que en breve tenemos un oxtión para algún lado





Mañana en ACS deberíamos ver durante el día en algún momento del 2,5% porque me da un posible mínimo más bajo que el de hoy. Algo así a como le ha pasado hoy a Viscofan. Y ZOT también debería moverse de un latigazo (ojalá sea hacia el 2,25 o así)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> versión bonita en diario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ves acx y fcc este ultimo para entrar en 14 largos


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2014)

ponzi has hablado de TEF y ONO 

sabes algo de R o mundo-R?
gracias


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como ves acx y fcc este ultimo para entrar en 14 largos



jo, detras de FCC anda medio país por lo visto. Y o a partir del lunes me lo miro.


BolsaCanaria .info | Seguimiento a FCC
FCC: mira el gráfico diario de FCC






que no te engañe, que no es ese, es este:





acx, el DB le puso 5 euros de P.O. cagaté
supongo que querrá beneficiar a Thyssen que vuelve al acero

FCC no me atrevo, pero sí me atrevo con ACX. Hemos visto los máximos según las bandas que llevo en 10,845







Y si unimos fibo en el tiempo de 29nov y 17enero, hoy daba creo máximo de este ciclo. Y puede que como poco hasta el 13marzo.


*Todo esto se va a la mierda si mañana se superan los 10,85; pero me apuesto un baneo y lefazo a que no.*


Joer además con divergencia en MACD y RSI con precio

De hecho la han subido de 10.74 a 10.85 en solo 1 minuto de gráfico. A las 10:06h. Para cuadrar el gráfico













y ya actualizo los de plug y cell, creo que sobran comentarios












Duro al igual que ACS me da que guanea mañana intradia. Y el ibex por debajo de 10.088 mañana. Mucha suerte será si acierto todo este boladecristalismo.


Deoleo me sale que se va a 0.345 sobre el 18 marzo, mucho aventurar me parece ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Mar 2014)

Up mañanero


----------



## Topongo (6 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias foristas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eurocrack (6 Mar 2014)

Buenos días. 
Incertidumbre para hoy. A ver lo que nos depara el día.


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

En busca de maximos semanales. Estamos en punto clave, veremos si no quieren los 300 intradia. Esto ya empieza a cansar.


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

Al pie del cañón deseándoles lo mejor.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

El Gobierno se opone a la venta de Deoleo al fondo soberano italiano - elEconomista.es

ESTO PUEDE CALENTAR UN POCO EL PRECIO...


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El Gobierno se opone a la venta de Deoleo al fondo soberano italiano - elEconomista.es
> 
> ESTO PUEDE CALENTAR UN POCO EL PRECIO...



Imagino que eso cambia las predicciones de Ane Agurain.


----------



## bonobubble (6 Mar 2014)

Para que lo compre un fondo soberano internacional, mejor que lo hagala sepi o la seguridad social, al fin y al cabo, un gran terriotorio de España se dedica ese cultivo, por lo tanto es un activo estratégico que ha de mantenerse


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias...pues por ahora pepón quiere aparecer.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

Como vienen los futuros del ibex???


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Como vienen los futuros del ibex???



0.4% up..

IG | Trading de CFDs con IG España | IG Markets


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

Subidón de Prisa en pre 0.45

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 08:49 ----------

¿Liberbank puede ser el próximo chicharro?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Subidón de Prisa en pre 0.45



Veremos lo que tarda en volver a 0.3x


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Veremos lo que tarda en volver a 0.3x



Hay unas warrants a 2 euros para junio, creo.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 09:02 ----------

aupa prisaaa


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

Me han echado de bankia en 1.597... No me quejo


----------



## Topongo (6 Mar 2014)

Bueno en Bkia ahí estamos ante el muro fatidico de la ultima vez....
Hoy tiene pinta de que lo petamos...


----------



## Tono (6 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Los 10300 superados al primer ataque.
Las locomotoras del IBEX tirando a todo trapo.

La prima de riesgo en mínimos.


----------



## Algas (6 Mar 2014)

PRISA +20% :o


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Según la agencia de Bloomberg, el precio que estarían dispuestas a pagar por la participación se situaría alrededor de 20 céntimos de euro por acción frente a los 39 céntimos a los cerró ayer la empresa.

Leer más: El Gobierno se opone a la venta de Deoleo al fondo soberano italiano - elEconomista.es El Gobierno se opone a la venta de Deoleo al fondo soberano italiano - elEconomista.es





eleconomista ataca de nuevo para tirar el valor


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

Tono, respeto mucho las opiniones y consejos que das, pero esta vez te tengo que decir que "mi esperanza" ha sido mejor que tus "impresiones" con respeto a bankia, jejeje.
A ver si nos vemos por Ourense un dia y te invito a una carne al caldeiro en Samuel, con mis beneficios de bankia....


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> En busca de maximos semanales. Estamos en punto clave, veremos si no quieren los 300 intradia. Esto ya empieza a cansar.



Otro punto para la bola.

Subimos a razon de 100 pipos diarios. Otro galletazo al lloricas club. 

1929 reloaded.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

mirad el volumen en ROVI!!


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

Para rato pensaba yo que recuperaría mis perdidas en PRISA.

Qué subidón !!!

No sabeis a qué velocidad le he dado a vender, no sabía ni lo que hacía.


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

@Bertok, TEF hacia arriba como un cohete. Nein nein.

Vamos a llegar muy pronto a maximos de año.


----------



## Algas (6 Mar 2014)

Dentro del SAN. Botín quiere tirar del ibex, se ha debido de picar con Matilde o algo... ::


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Hoy habla super Mario el carasapo.

Vamos a tener liada de la buena, apuesto por bajada de tipos o dejar bien claro que van a bajar en breves. Hay que seguir regalando el dinero a los tontos.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 09:21 ----------

Vamos a por los 10350 para calentar la mañana. Fran todo al reves en lo que va de mes.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Hoy habla super Mario el carasapo.
> 
> Vamos a tener liada de la buena, apuesto por bajada de tipos o dejar bien claro que van a bajar en breves. Hay que seguir regalando el dinero a los tontos.
> 
> ...



Lo de tontos lo dices por nosotros? :: 

P.D. Creeis que hoy podemos con los 60 en bankia o no? Lo que da la impresión es de que están saltando muchos stops en 595 y 596 :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

bankia ha abierto con un mini gap con respecto al maximo de ayer... pongo orden de compra en 1.586 a ver si hay suerte y le da por cerrarlo antes de romper los 1.60

y el gato sigue corto desde 10160 mas o menos...


----------



## Topongo (6 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo de tontos lo dices por nosotros? ::
> 
> P.D. Creeis que hoy podemos con los 60 en bankia o no? Lo que da la impresión es de que están saltando muchos stops en 595 y 596 :fiufiu:



A ver alguno con profundidad, el 60 es psicológico y mas con la que liaron la ultima vez supongo que mucha gente está soltando pensando en volver a entrar cuando pasen los 60...
Yo soy optimista para hoy si el ibex sigue tirando, de todas formas es cuestión de tiempo.
Está un 1% arriba.
Yo no me salgo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Mar 2014)

Hala,la subidita a toda hostia de rigor en la apertura...y ya a monear por ahi arriba cansinamente...que indice mas repelente ::


----------



## sr.anus (6 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> [/COLOR]Vamos a por los 10350 para calentar la mañana. Fran todo al reves en lo que va de mes.




Tiene que haber susto, antes de ir a los 350


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

ibex en maxímos de ciclo y muchos valores subiendose por las bandas, vamos a ver si el plan divertimento se cumple y empezamos a bajar

fuera de TEF y TEC


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Tiene que haber susto, antes de ir a los 350



Estamos con la caña, a ver que pasa. El dia de hoy huele peor que el martes.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver alguno con profundidad, el 60 es psicológico y mas con la que liaron la ultima vez supongo que mucha gente está soltando pensando en volver a entrar cuando pasen los 60...
> Yo soy optimista para hoy si el ibex sigue tirando, de todas formas es cuestión de tiempo.
> Está un 1% arriba.
> Yo no me salgo.



Yo de momento tampoco.

Ane de momento acertando con Abengoa, efectivamente parece que hizo mínimos y sube también, aunque bueno, hoy sube casi todo.

Por cierto, me reitero en lo que dije de los SL (o mejor dicho, SP). Creo que costará más pasar los 596 y los 599 que los 60 en sí.


----------



## fmc (6 Mar 2014)

Imtech ha cerrado el primer gap de la isla y va camino del segundo 

PD: Ya ha tocado los 2.08 también


----------



## Rodrigo (6 Mar 2014)

Prisa plana hoy


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Prisa plana hoy



va a ingresar 800 melones de TEF


----------



## sr.anus (6 Mar 2014)

vaya viaje de al menos 60 puntos que vamos a ver en breve, preparando una racion de cortos para el ibex


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo de momento tampoco.
> 
> Ane de momento acertando con Abengoa, efectivamente parece que hizo mínimos y sube también, aunque bueno, hoy sube casi todo.
> 
> Por cierto, me reitero en lo que dije de los SL (o mejor dicho, SP). Creo que costará más pasar los 596 y los 599 que los 60 en sí.



pero también le dije que el precio está fuera de todas las bandas. Atento al doble pico, si no lo supera divergencia en rsi

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 02:46 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> vaya viaje de al menos 60 puntos que vamos a ver en breve, preparando una racion de cortos para el ibex



e igual 4 veces más ::


----------



## sr.anus (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero también le dije que el precio está fuera de todas las bandas. Atento al doble pico, si no lo supera divergencia en rsi
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 02:46 ----------
> 
> ...



yo digo del tiron, los que vengas detras no los podre aprovechar,


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

vaaaaaaamoooooossss


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver alguno con profundidad, el 60 es psicológico y mas con la que liaron la ultima vez supongo que mucha gente está soltando pensando en volver a entrar cuando pasen los 60...
> Yo soy optimista para hoy si el ibex sigue tirando, de todas formas es cuestión de tiempo.
> Está un 1% arriba.
> Yo no me salgo.



Millon y pico en 1,599 y mas de cinco kilos en 1,60.

Antes estan las 600k del 1,598


Esperemos se anime y rompa, no nuestros culos precisamente


----------



## sr.anus (6 Mar 2014)

10295.6 cortico al ibex


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 10295.6 cortico al ibex











un apunte del SP

Si miramos las 2 ultimas velas, y hoy cierra a la baja con vela normal bajista...


----------



## Se vende (6 Mar 2014)

Vamossss, que hable Draghi, hagan una limpia y quiero un cierre semanal por encima de 10500


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Señores,
> Les dejo otra para su valoración: Autohome inc (ATHM) $51,76
> ATHM Autohome Inc ADR XNYS:ATHM Stock Quote Price News
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9MjIxNjg2fENoaWxkSUQ9LTF8VHlwZT0z&t=1
> Yo las aguantaré también durante 2014 y espero muuuuuchas plusvalías



La llevas en cartera? Le ves potencial de revalorización aún? Por qué? 
Muchas preguntas,  pero con el material que sueles traer merece la pena.

Saludos!!


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Vamossss, que hable Draghi, hagan una limpia y quiero un cierre semanal por encima de 10500


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> un apunte del SP
> 
> Si miramos las 2 ultimas velas, y hoy cierra a la baja con vela normal bajista...



en semanal puede dar otra impresión diferente. Hay que ver como termina la semana.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> en semanal puede dar otra impresión diferente. Hay que ver como termina la semana.




si por lo que fuese bajasemos un 2% a 1840, la vela que dejaría hoy semanal, sería de vuelta, supongo que no mucha gente metería pasta con esas 2 señales.... (porque además confirmaría la diaria)

vamos a esperar


----------



## sr.anus (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si por lo que fuese bajasemos un 2% a 1840, la vela que dejaría hoy semanal, sería de vuelta, supongo que no mucha gente metería pasta con esas 2 señales.... (porque además confirmaría la diaria)
> 
> vamos a esperar



yo no entiendo mucho de analisis tecnico, pero en mi humilde opinion hay que tener los huevos gordos, para ponerse en contra de un sp en maximos historicos.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

al menos acx no supera los máximos de ayer 
y acs ya pierde un 1% desde máximos

si se produce la caída que me daba hoy o mañana (que recordemos consiste en marcar si es hoy un mínimo por debajo de 10088 y si es mañana un mínimo por debajo del de hoy), el otro día creo que como refugio estuvieron viscofan y prosegur, y chicharros guaneraron a saco.


Atentos a PRISA:
Telefónica a la CNMV: no ha adoptado ninguna decisión al respecto Digital+


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (6 Mar 2014)

La caída supongo que será a eso de las 14.30, en cuanto abra la boca Draghi, ¿no? xD


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> La caída supongo que será a eso de las 14.30, en cuanto abra la boca Draghi, ¿no? xD



Ni puta idea. Pero que no me haga caso, que es lo que me sale a mí.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (6 Mar 2014)

Corto en SAB a 2,415, a ver si baja...


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

A la venta mis bankias en 598


MODIFICO: A 1'597


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> A la venta mis bankias en 598



Acabo de comprar... A 594. Si rompe :Aplauso: y en caso contrario. ::


----------



## xavigomis (6 Mar 2014)

Fuera de Imtech con un bonito +6%


----------



## TenienteDan (6 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> A la venta mis bankias en 598
> 
> 
> MODIFICO: A 1'597



Esa no es la actitud hombre :no::no::no:


----------



## Eurocrack (6 Mar 2014)

Yo me las he quitado a 1,595 ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

La banca se quedará con empresas en crisis aunque el dueño no quiera - elEconomista.es

de Guindos ya dijo que el cancer de España son los pequeños empresarios y autonomos, pues vamos a cargarnoslos y eso que teoricamente es un partido no intervencionista....


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Acabo de comprar... A 594. Si rompe :Aplauso: y en caso contrario. ::



Buena suerte.

Mi idea (aunque seguro que estoy equivocado) es que, antes de romper (que va a romper antes o despuès...) va a dar oportunidad de volver a entrar hacia 1,58. (Eso me imagino).

Si veo que rompe con fuerza, pues me he comido, a lo peor, un centimo o así de la subida (más las comisiones, claro).

He rectificado a 1,597 de 1,598 en vista de las 600 K a la venta que hay en el 598 (que han cantado en el foro - porque yo no veo las posiciones - ).

Espero vender en un ratito. 

Y luego veremos.

Me quedo en SAN y en IBE (aunqeu esta estoy pensando en soltarla...)

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 11:13 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Esa no es la actitud hombre :no::no::no:




Lo sé

+10.000 millones de caracteres


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

Yo entraré con el compi a 1,586 si cuela.


----------



## Namreir (6 Mar 2014)

¿Que tal va el GAP de los 9450? ¿Para cuando lo cerramos?

¿Y las velas?

Seguimos bajistas, ¿no?


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> La llevas en cartera? Le ves potencial de revalorización aún? Por qué?
> Muchas preguntas,  pero con el material que sueles traer merece la pena.
> 
> Saludos!!



Si. Las llevo en mi TOP 10 para 2014. Las compré el 8 de Enero a $33.10. Ahora está $51.76. 
Si no recuerdo mal salieron a bolsa a principios de diciembre a un precio de $13 por lo estaríamos hablando de una revalorización de un 400% aprox. en 4 meses lo cual no está mal del todo.
Si miras los resultados de la empresa...pues que decir...
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9MjIxNjg2fENoaWxkSUQ9LTF8VHlwZT0z&t=1
Han aumentado el revenue neto y/y en un 74% y los ingresos en un 183%. El crecimiento previsto para el próximo Q está entre un 55% y un 62% respecto al año anterior. Vamos que las perspectivas no son malas del todo.
El ROA y el ROE son de 17 y 25 respectivamente lo cual no está mal tampoco.
De todas formas aquí la "fe" en el consumo chino y en que compren muchos coches este año es un factor importante. BMW, Daimler y otros fabricantes creen que así será y de hecho 2013 ya fue un año muy bueno para ellos en el mercado asiático.
Yo creo que es un tiro de empresa. Lógicamente puede ser volátil por la naturaleza del negocio y sensible a los datos macro chinos pero a la larga creo que tiene que revalorizarse el precio de la acción.
Después de la sesión de ayer es posible que hoy haga pullback por lo que puede ser una buena oportunidad para entrar pero en cualquier caso yo las veo para un periodo largo de tiempo (al menos 2014) por lo que el punto de entrada no debería tener mucha relevancia si hablamos de unos días de diferencia.
En resumen, que yo la veo una buena opción de inversión de aquí a unos meses incluso años. No espero que sea una explosión tan brutal como la de PLUG o FCEL pero buena inversión en definitiva.
Luego ya como siempre cada uno tiene que hacer sus deberes y ver si encaja en su estilo de inversión, tolerancia al riesgo y si se ajusta bien al tipo de cartera que lleva.
Saludos!

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 11:22 ----------

Por cierto... FCEL +7% en premarket ya ....


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

He cancelado la orden. Me ha surgido una cosilla y ya no puedo seguir esto hasta la tarde. (Y, si no estoy atento, no merece la pena...)

Suerte a todos.

Hasta la tarde.


----------



## davinci (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por cierto... FCEL +7% en premarket ya ....



Y yo estoy dentro.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

dentro a 1,586 a ver que pasa... tb dentro de deoleo.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Y yo estoy dentro.



Todavía el volumen es pequeñito pero apunta maneras como ayer.
A ver si hay suerte que viendo todos los que llevamos FCEL y PLUG esto está más repartido que el gordo


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

pues acertaste con el corto de SAB


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Fuera de Imtech con un bonito +6%



Yo llevo un 4,6%, hasta que no superen minimo los 2,45 ni mirare


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

Los habitantes de Crimea decidirán el 16 de marzo si siguen dentro de Ucrania o se unen a Rusia - EcoDiario.es

parece que hasta el 16 habrá calma


----------



## Hannibal (6 Mar 2014)

Como le dije hace un rato por privado a Ane, creo que nos darán algún susto con el tema ruso que hará bajar todo. Abro el periódico y me encuentro esto.

Los rusos hunden uno de sus barcos en el Mar Negro para bloquear el paso a buques ucranianos - EcoDiario.es

Los habitantes de Crimea decidirán el 16 de marzo si siguen dentro de Ucrania o se unen a Rusia - EcoDiario.es


----------



## xavigomis (6 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo llevo un 4,6%, hasta que no superen minimo los 2,45 ni mirare



Yo espero volver a entrar en breve en los entornos de 2€


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

inditex parece que se desinfla y no cerramos el gap

imtech lo ha cerrado, al menos, ahora a ver qué hace


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Aquí una análisis pre-IPO de Autohome para el que quiera bichear:
IPO Preview: Autohome - Seeking Alpha
Son los número 1 en china y eso en un país con más de 1.300 millones de habitantes tiene su importancia aunque vendieran cuadros de perros jugando al poker que no es el caso. 
Más en una sociedad que está en la fase de enamoramiento de eso que llaman bienes de consumo.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (6 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> pues acertaste con el corto de SAB




Hasta que no lo cierre... no he acertado nada


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2014)

Buenos días... aunque uno piense y racionalice y tal... sigue habiendo gráficos que te acojonan...

No sé en que parte del planeta andará Janus pero igual éste le gusta...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Vamos a meter una orden muy abajo en bankia, por si sonase la flauta intradía


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Buenos días... aunque uno piense y racionalice y tal... sigue habiendo gráficos que te acojonan...
> 
> No sé en que parte del planeta andará Janus pero igual éste le gusta...
> 
> ...




Yo como tengo suerte y no entiendo mucho de AT lo único que veo es que en los últimos 15 años el índice se ha revalorizado menos de un 20% lo cual no es ninguna locura :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

atman, y si mi apuras ese angulo es de 77º


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2014)

Hoygan, se da por hecho que después de Drogui esto baja.

No hay motivos para pensar lo contrario?:cook:


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

En ese gráfico hasta que la media no sea descendente vamos bien y creo que las circunstancias no son las mismas (FED, ...)


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> atman, y si mi apuras ese angulo es de 77º



pues... jajaja... no tengo un transportador aquí, pero con una regla y algo de trigonometría... además la linea superior al menos puede ajustarse perfectamente para que lo sea... así que...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (6 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan, se da por hecho que después de Drogui esto baja.
> 
> No hay motivos para pensar lo contrario?:cook:



Es cuestión de probabilidad. ¿Cuántas de las veces que habla este hombre y cuántas baja?

Si abres un corto cada vez que habla el balance será bueno 

Que ésta puede ser la vez que suba, pues puede ser... pero vamos, probabilidad y eso.


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> En ese gráfico hasta que la media no sea descendente vamos bien y creo que las circunstancias no son las mismas (FED, ...)



Como espere a que ese media sea descendente... se puede comer 300 puntos del S&P así por las buenas...


Post data.... *ya he medido el ángulo...* : :

Créaselo o no se lo crea... pero el gráfico está perfecto...


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Buenos datos manufactureros de Alemania (1,2% frente al 9,9% estimado)


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Subidon de las 12:00h.

Vamos a ver un chupinazo y no veo claro lo que comentais de que sea hacia abajo. I hope.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 12:05 ----------

Toca visita a maximos diarios.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 12:06 ----------

Os espero en el 330, en un ratico. Coffee break.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos datos manufactureros de Alemania (1,2% frente al 9,9% estimado)



pero los pedidos de fábricas mejor de lo esperado


RALPH35 +1%
DAX +0,2%


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Vamos meneo. A ver. El euro comienza a ponerse verde.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

ezentis por el barranco....


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2014)

Y vean esta correlación para el DowJones entre 1929 y 2014...


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos datos manufactureros de Alemania (1,2% frente al *9,9*% estimado)



Obviamente es 0.9%. Si no no sería buen dato 

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 12:15 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pero los pedidos de fábricas mejor de lo esperado
> 
> 
> RALPH35 +1%
> DAX +0,2%



Siemrpe se ha dicho que Raph35 es la versión apalancada de el resto de índices europeos. Pasión ejpañola y eso


----------



## Namreir (6 Mar 2014)

Os espero en los 11.000 amigos, tomandome una cervecita.


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Maximos diarios, ahi estamos. Carajillo y 330.

O mucho tira esto o lo estan inflando par pegar el palo a la tarde.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 12:25 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Os espero en los 11.000 amigos, tomandome una cervecita.



Pues por donde has venido. Que lo disfrutes.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 12:26 ----------

10330, rotos. 10350 a la caza, no sin vaiven.

Por cierto, dejen de postear que esto baja. Cada post le meten 30 pipos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias alcistas,

yo aqui poniendome un poquito de azucar en el cafe, el azucar es bueno para la salud.

Como se suelte la lengua SM lo del ibex puede ser para que GHKGHK se compre medio Valencia.


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

> Los bancos del Ibex, favorecidos
> 
> La buena marcha de los bancos en el Ibex 35 se está potenciando tras las noticias acerca de que el Gobierno quiere facilitar los acuerdos de refinanciación de empresas viables y que supondrá un mejor tratamiento dentro de los balances bancarios. fin



La forma de ver de un tonto la noticia posteada paginas atras.

By Carpatos.
La forma de ver la noticia posteada la pagina anterior,

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 12:34 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias alcistas,
> 
> yo aqui poniendome un poquito de azucar en el cafe, el azucar es bueno para la salud.
> 
> Como se suelte la lengua SM lo del ibex puede ser para que GHKGHK se compre medio Valencia.



Que la va a liar, seguro. Se les ha ido de las manos y estan matando moscas a cañonazos. Segun lleve sus posis tocada decir una tonteria u otra.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Mar 2014)

Otra noticia de testalextric, otro motivo para estar fuera (creo) ya subió con los rumores y ha frenado el subidón.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...argadores-de-coches-electricos-de-de-ano.html

No se en el resto de Uropa, pero lo que es aquí, no se si venderá uno o dos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Mar 2014)

Sera lo que sea, solo los leoncios lo saben, pero pasaremos un buen rato en el hilo.
Mientras no me toquen el azucar, y esas daimler que las traicione por unos libros de abogados. Señor perdoname.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (6 Mar 2014)

DURO FELGUERA despierta!

A ver si empiezo a ver el verde ::


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

¿Sigue alguién en PLUG o habéis saltado todos ya del barco, cabr*nes?


----------



## Hannibal (6 Mar 2014)

Esto no es análisis técnico ni es ná, pero el 7 de febrero hubo varios gaps al alza en varios valores del Nasdaq... de momento han seguido subiendo desde entonces porque la cosa tira para arriba cosa mala. Eso sí, en el momento en que haya dudas, se pueden ver buenos desplomes.

Yo de momento dejo una posición en liquidez para cazar lo que pueda venir ienso:


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Los 10350 ya estan aqui. Tremendo lo del puto ibex.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 12:55 ----------

Empieza a tirar el Dax, esto puede ser la bomba.


----------



## mpbk (6 Mar 2014)

nos vamos a 11200, id esperando el guano......:bla::bla:


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Ya vino el T&T master. Estamos perdidos. Solo aparece cuando sube, el resto del dia esta recibiendo.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 13:09 ----------

Meneo a las 13:00h con el BoE, pero nada mas. Seguimos retomando.

Triste pero cierto, si el drogas dice algo bonito nos vamos a los 500 hoy mismo.


----------



## Tono (6 Mar 2014)

Ya ha llegado la primavera por adelantado.

Vaya semanita. Me está empezando a dar tembleque con Ferrovial e Iberdrola. Rompen máximos (y con volumen) un día sí y otro también.

Vistos los datos macroeconómicos, a la espera de lo que pueda decir Mario pero que no será ni malo ni bueno, este final de trimestre apuesto a que se rompen los máximos del IBEX y vete tú a saber hasta dónde

La maquinaria en los blue chips está en marcha después de la última corrección 'ucraniana'.

Lángaro, esa carne ó caldeiro la comemos sí o sí. Y pagará de los dos el que haya ganado más con Bankia.


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Hasta los 10.000 millones de puntos... ::

Se esta generando euforia y exceso de confianza. Los que peinen canas saben que eso es malo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Mar 2014)

Subido en subir imagenes


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Sigue alguién en PLUG o habéis saltado todos ya del barco, cabr*nes?



Yo sigo contigo pero con la mitad de la posi. :X


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

Como decía un conocido, voy a aprovechar para estar contento.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Sigue alguién en PLUG o habéis saltado todos ya del barco, cabr*nes?



Yo sigo.

No veo motivos para bajarme.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo sigo contigo pero con la mitad de la posi. :X



Estaba ya un poquito preocupado 
No se donde he leído que algunos anal-istos le daban un precio objetivo de $12.
A ver si lo encuentro y lo pongo. Yo con que llegue a $10 me conformo :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Mar 2014)




----------



## davinci (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Sigue alguién en PLUG o habéis saltado todos ya del barco, cabr*nes?



Yo estoy también.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Estaba ya un poquito preocupado
> No se donde he leído que algunos anal-istos le daban un precio objetivo de $12.
> A ver si lo encuentro y lo pongo. Yo con que llegue a $10 me conformo :cook::cook::cook:



Con tiempo todo es posible. Pero la subida actual ha sido para mi muy rápida y apuesto por un retroceso para volver a coger impulso. En el retroceso recargamos, ese es al menos el plan.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Yo sigo.
> 
> No veo motivos para bajarme.



Siendo realistas hay que esperar un buen pullback en algún momento.
Yo siempre llevo esto conmigo





Nunca se sabe...
Completamente de acuerdo en que a largo plazo esto pinta estupendamente todavía.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

Entro solo un momento para preguntar si alguien ve las posis de Bankia en estos niveles y rogarle que los pegue.

O, en cualquier caso, directamente.... ¿cuantos miles de millones de acciones hay a la venta en estos niveles?

GRACIAS....


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Hasta los 10.000 millones de puntos... ::
> 
> Se esta generando euforia y exceso de confianza. Los que peinen canas saben que eso es malo.



Yo peino canas, tengo gripe, fiebre y pronto diarrea..... 







Me falta este para que interprete mis sintomas


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Entro solo un momento para preguntar si alguien ve las posis de Bankia en estos niveles y rogarle que los pegue.
> 
> O, en cualquier caso, directamente.... ¿cuantos miles de millones de acciones hay a la venta en estos niveles?
> 
> GRACIAS....



De momento no hay millones hay entre 100k y 200k en estos precios.


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2014)

No se que tal se verá..... Copio y pego.... Si te sirve de consuelo son posis asustaviejas.... 


Al pulsar en esta imagen, se oculta la capa con las 5 mejores demandas y ofertas del valor.
DEMANDA OFERTA
Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
48.7261,5901,591100
24.5751,5891,592137.288
70.8751,5881,593144.963
47.7771,5871,594130.181
113.5001,5861,595226.007

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

vamos drogui que la economia se recupera. sube tipos.

al menos una vela doji hoy para seguir confiando en el sistemilla.


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Los usanos comienzan a calentar. 

Nos vemos a la hora del mario.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Mar 2014)

Ahora cuando comience la volatilidad coloquen bien apretados sus sl que los brokers tambien tienen que comer.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Mar 2014)

Imtech peponeando pero falta volumen, Peugeot parece que los 14 van a costar y Prisa no digo nada, ya lo decía que está para meterle unos pocos euros y dejarla a largo.


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

Yo me he hecho fan del FROB y llevo *Bankia*, *Mapfre *y *Liberbank*.
De momento no me quejo, ya veremos ...


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Mar 2014)

Enagas acaba de dar su segundo cabezazo del día contra los 22€


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Mantienen tipos.

BCE: Decisiones de política monetaria


----------



## musgooo (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Sigue alguién en PLUG o habéis saltado todos ya del barco, cabr*nes?



Dentro pero con el stop loss en 6.44 por si aca


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Siendo realistas hay que esperar un buen pullback en algún momento.
> Yo siempre llevo esto conmigo
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es cuando. Lo pensé cuando pegó el Subidon del 24% el otro día! y sin embargo al día siguiente otro 15%. Desde luego que algo o mucho tendrá que corregir en algún momento, pero me cuesta adivinar cuando lo va a hacer y por lo que parece hay buen fundamento para que a finales de año lo. As rentable haya sido quedarse quieto.

De hecho estoy intentando conformar una cartera y no tocarla en un año para saltar a Montoro.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> El problema es cuando. Lo pensé cuando pegó el Subidon del 24% el otro día! y sin embargo al día siguiente otro 15%. Desde luego que algo o mucho tendrá que corregir en algún momento, pero me cuesta adivinar cuando lo va a hacer y por lo que parece hay buen fundamento para que a finales de año lo. As rentable haya sido quedarse quieto.
> 
> De hecho estoy intentando conformar una cartera y no tocarla en un año para saltar a Montoro.



La famosa técnica de la estatua 
Yo voy a intentarlo también con algunos valores.


----------



## moisty70 (6 Mar 2014)

¿Alguien tiene o sigue Azkoyen? ¿Que se puede decir?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Mar 2014)

Y al carbón que le pasa? Que le pasa a ANR?

Incluso con todos los problemas con el gas ruso y el espera le encarecimiento del mismo no acaba de despegar.

Alguien esta dentro de ANR o soy el único crédulo ?


----------



## Tono (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La famosa técnica de la estatua
> Yo voy a intentarlo también con algunos valores.



Si se apuesta bien por fundamental, la técnica de comer palomitas y mirar imperturbable es la mejor. Hacer caso a la volatilidad del mercado, cuando no hay cisnes negros sobrevolando el horizonte, es tontería.

Jesús, me está dando la risa, tengo un 25 % de la cartera comprada con el IBEX en 9400 puntos que hoy tiene un precio superior en un 6% a cuando el IBEX tocó los 10400 en enero. Bendita volatilidad y recolocación de posiciones leoncias en las bajadas. Si hubiera puesto SL o me hubiera puesto nervioso hoy no tendría nada.


----------



## fmc (6 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y al carbón que le pasa? Que le pasa a ANR?
> 
> Incluso con todos los problemas con el gas ruso y el espera le encarecimiento del mismo no acaba de despegar.
> 
> Alguien esta dentro de ANR o soy el único crédulo ?



Ayer le cascaron una buena multa...
Coal Firm to Pay Record Fine for Water Pollution


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2014)

Ole, me ha llegado carta de Bankia para ir a la junta.

Preparen el autobús para los congueros


----------



## Tono (6 Mar 2014)

De momento hay poco volumen movido en el IBEX, como ocurrió el lunes. Los leoncios aprietan las carteras sabiamente esperando la señal.
Si Draghi no la caga y la apertura en USA es como parece que va a ser, hoy volaremos muy alto.

Paulistano, reserva sitio para todos en el HOT que hoy lo reventamos.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 14:20 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Ole, me ha llegado carta de Bankia para ir a la junta.
> 
> Preparen el autobús para los congueros



y a mí la del SAN ¿alguien sabe si regalan algo por delegar el voto?


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y al carbón que le pasa? Que le pasa a ANR?
> 
> Incluso con todos los problemas con el gas ruso y el espera le encarecimiento del mismo no acaba de despegar.
> 
> Alguien esta dentro de ANR o soy el único crédulo ?




Estamos varios.

Eso si, mi paciencia se esta agotando:no:


----------



## egarenc (6 Mar 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo espero volver a entrar en breve en los entornos de 2€



Yo espero que no sea en breve 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> De momento hay poco volumen movido en el IBEX, como ocurrió el lunes. Los leoncios aprietan las carteras sabiamente esperando la señal.
> Si Draghi no la caga y la apertura en USA es como parece que va a ser, hoy volaremos muy alto.
> 
> Paulistano, reserva sitio para todos en el HOT que hoy lo reventamos.
> ...



Pues yo tengo las dos. Pero las bankias las he vendido hoy porque se mueven menos que los ojos de espinete, y las SAN estoy buscando punto de salida.


----------



## Tono (6 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo tengo las dos. Pero las bankias las he vendido hoy porque se mueven menos que los ojos de espinete, y las SAN estoy buscando punto de salida.



Haz como veas, pero si has aguantado hasta ahora es una pena.

el timing del SAN está llegando y su asalto a los 7 es inminente. Va subiendo ligado al IBEX pero bastante por encima en las últimas sesiones. Ten paciencia, yo por supuesto me quedo y con un paquetón bueno.

Suerte, decidas lo que decidas.

he leído en Rankia que el SAN regala una bolsa de deportes en las oficinas si se lleva el papelito delegando, pero no lo veo confirmado en la web ¿alguien sabe algo?


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2014)

Tono, al. Hot no se, pero este finde tengo despedida de soltero.....como criajos vamos a estar en el puti de turno.

Porque ya saeis, una despedida sin puti, no es una despedida, es un cumpleaños.


----------



## Topongo (6 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ole, me ha llegado carta de Bankia para ir a la junta.
> 
> Preparen el autobús para los congueros



En mi representación irá la señora Toponga que es la titular de la cartera de c/p... cosas de hacienda y tal...


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

Esto está muy parado, parece la calma que precede a la tormenta. 

Miedito tengo.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Haz como veas, pero si has aguantado hasta ahora es una pena.
> 
> el timing del SAN está llegando y su asalto a los 7 es inminente. Va subiendo ligado al IBEX pero bastante por encima en las últimas sesiones. Ten paciencia, yo por supuesto me quedo y con un paquetón bueno.
> 
> ...



Así somos las gacelas... aguantando impasibles las pérdidas, y vendiendo nerviosas en beneficios.

No sé... es que me da la sensación de que esto en algún momento tiene que dar un zarpazo abajo (tipo al del lunes) y quiero estar fuera y con liquidez...

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 14:37 ----------

Se ha debido de poner largo el jato.


----------



## Tono (6 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Así somos las gacelas... aguantando impasibles las pérdidas, y vendiendo nerviosas en beneficios.
> 
> No sé... es que me da la sensación de que esto en algún momento tiene que dar un zarpazo abajo (tipo al del lunes) y quiero estar fuera y con liquidez...



Vamos aver lo que dice Draghi, pero con la prima de riesgo estando como está en mínimos, el rating de España un escalón por encima y el SAN otro por encima del de España y perspectiva estable, es más fácil, que nos vayamos a los 11000 que que volvamos a los 9800.

Ayer el SAN vendió Cocos al 6,25% de interés. El BBVA tuvo que hacerlo al 9% por la misma cantidad. El balance del primer trimestre del SAN tendrá beneficios equivalentes a los de todo el año pasado del BBVA. 
Si aquí no se pega un pelotazo :rolleye:... no sé donde hay algo mejor.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Mar 2014)

quien ha pulsado el sell sin querer!!! hein??


----------



## Tono (6 Mar 2014)

ya están los bróker sacando par el Hot antes que nadie

¿ya ha dicho algo Draghi?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Mar 2014)

por cierto, el gap de esta mañana en el bund, EPICO.


----------



## StartingOver (6 Mar 2014)

Dejad de hacer "market timing", no veis que al final no podeis vencer al indice? Al final muchos estais comprando cuando ya ha medio subido y vendiendo cuando pega el bajon y luego sube y os pilla fuera. No seais panolis, comprar el indice y poneros largos, esasi como mas se gana en un mercado alcista, y creedme, el ibex esta muy alcista.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

Rita Barberá posible sustituta de Arias Cañete en el Gobierno.... para Que?


----------



## Naruto (6 Mar 2014)

StartingOver dijo:


> Dejad de hacer "market timing", no veis que al final no podeis vencer al indice? Al final muchos estais comprando cuando ya ha medio subido y vendiendo cuando pega el bajon y luego sube y os pilla fuera. No seais panolis, comprar el indice y poneros largos, esasi como mas se gana en un mercado alcista, y creedme, el ibex esta muy alcista.



Has estado leyendo esto? Stock Series

En cualquier caso, como sabes que el ibex esta muy alcista? estas haciendo Market Timing con esa afirmación?


----------



## Algas (6 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Vamos aver lo que dice Draghi, pero con la prima de riesgo estando como está en mínimos, el rating de España un escalón por encima y el SAN otro por encima del de España y perspectiva estable, es más fácil, que nos vayamos a los 11000 que que volvamos a los 9800.
> 
> Ayer el SAN vendió Cocos al 6,25% de interés. El BBVA tuvo que hacerlo al 9% por la misma cantidad. El balance del primer trimestre del SAN tendrá beneficios equivalentes a los de todo el año pasado del BBVA.
> Si aquí no se pega un pelotazo :rolleye:... no sé donde hay algo mejor.




Esperemos que así sea... he entrado en SAN esta mañana, por pinta y colorea tenía mu buena pinta... al menos hasta los 11000 del ibex.


----------



## StartingOver (6 Mar 2014)

Naruto dijo:


> Has estado leyendo esto? Stock Series
> 
> En cualquier caso, como sabes que el ibex esta muy alcista? estas haciendo Market Timing con esa afirmación?



Comprar el indice en lugar de hacer stock picking is a no brainer. No hago market timing, compre have muchos meses y mantengo posiciones, hago la integral del mercado, recojo dividendos y no me como la cabeza. Simplemente os animo a comparar vuestros rendimientos medios haciendo stock picking con comprar el indice. Muchos os sorprendereis.


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2014)

Sr. Leoncio como baje un poco mas las bankias me saca la mitad de la posi....no sea hustec cabron.


----------



## mpbk (6 Mar 2014)

barrida dax y listos para subir 200 pips,


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2014)

PLUG y FCEL haciendose caquita en el premarket.


----------



## TenienteDan (6 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si se apuesta bien por fundamental, la técnica de comer palomitas y mirar imperturbable es la mejor. Hacer caso a la volatilidad del mercado, cuando no hay cisnes negros sobrevolando el horizonte, es tontería.
> .



Los cisnes negros, son precisamente eso, porque no se les ve sobrevolar el horizonte.

Puede que tarde meses en llegar... o más que meses, pero este hilo se quedará desierto y el campo se teñirá de rojo _gazelleon_.

Me vuelvo a la cueva. ::


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

estáis viendo Rovi? y su volumen?


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Drogui haciendo equilibrismo lingüistico. 

Otro listo mas dando lecciones de himbersion? compra tu todo lo que puedas que te lo quitamos.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

AVAV está muy fuerte también:
AeroVironment, Inc. (AVAV) news: AeroVironment Flying High - Seeking Alpha

FCEL parece que al final va a recortar algo hoy. Abran sus paraguas.



StartingOver dijo:


> Comprar el indice en lugar de hacer stock picking is a no brainer. No hago market timing, compre have muchos meses y mantengo posiciones, hago la integral del mercado, recojo dividendos y no me como la cabeza. Simplemente os animo a comparar vuestros rendimientos medios haciendo stock picking con comprar el indice. Muchos os sorprendereis.



Una cosa es market timing y otra seleccionar valores. Los índices son bastante conservadores y para mover una empresa tiene que estar muy muy claro (casos HP y CSCO probablemente en no mucho tiempo). 
Ahora no metería dinero en ninguna de las dos ni loco. Tampoco en WMT, ni en JPM, ni en XOM etc. etc.
Yo comparo mi rendimiento con los índices más importantes todos los días y le puedo asegurar que de momento los supero con creces. 
Lo de que no se puede superar un índice sencillamente no es verdad pero eso es obvio simplemente viendo lo que hacen algunas gestoras de fondos como Bestinver.


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y al carbón que le pasa? Que le pasa a ANR?
> 
> Incluso con todos los problemas con el gas ruso y el espera le encarecimiento del mismo no acaba de despegar.
> 
> Alguien esta dentro de ANR o soy el único crédulo ?



Tengo lasdudas... lagunas... algunas...

De momento, seguir... salvo susto serio. No es susto probar nuevos mínimos asustaviejas... Todo caso, cargar otras pocas...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Tengo lasdudas... lagunas... algunas...
> 
> De momento, seguir... salvo susto serio. No es susto probar nuevos mínimos asustaviejas... Todo caso, cargar otras pocas...



Otro por aqui que sigue dentro a varios precios incluido 7$ ::.

Será susto o muerte, ya lo dije y lo mantengo.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

RedacciÃ³n MÃ©dica | El Estado pedir? a Rovi los diez millones de euros que le adelant?

y 

Laboratorios Rovi: Es probable que tienda de nuevo a m?ximos


ayer salí, hoy volumen espectacular no, lo siguiente, pero no rompe del todo.... qué duda!!!


----------



## Se vende (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> RedacciÃ³n MÃ©dica | El Estado pedir? a Rovi los diez millones de euros que le adelant?
> 
> y
> 
> ...



jajajjajaja que jeta tienen estos de rovi

por cierto, ya que comentas lo último de que te saliste de rovi y hoy buen volumen, imagino que sigues en Faes porque que cosa más aburrida. ::

S2


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

@Ponzi,
Creo que Buckle era una de las que te gustaba, no? 
Parece que hoy ha decidido tener un buen día


----------



## Don Pedro (6 Mar 2014)

Yo sigo con el 50% de la inversión inicial.



Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Sigue alguién en PLUG o habéis saltado todos ya del barco, cabr*nes?


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Ponzi,
> Creo que Buckle era una de las que te gustaba, no?
> Parece que hoy ha decidido tener un buen día



Si me gusta de hecho todo funciona a la perfeccion solo le veo una cosa y es q solo operan en usa pero por lo demas todo ok,caja neta,recompras,crecen,buenos margenes,alto roce


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> jajajjajaja que jeta tienen estos de rovi
> 
> por cierto, ya que comentas lo último de que te saliste de rovi y hoy buen volumen, imagino que sigues en Faes porque que cosa más aburrida. ::
> 
> S2



sigo en faes

lo de rovi es para pensar en entrar, el obejtivo son 10,75 y 12 si rompe, ahora, merece la pena el riesgo para un 4%?

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 08:46 ----------

La Casa Blanca anuncia la prohibición de visados a funcionarios *y la congelación de activos de particulares y empresas.*


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora cuando comience la volatilidad coloquen bien apretados sus sl que los brokers tambien tienen que comer.



Como siga el azucar tirando, antes de los dividendos la tenemos en precio..


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

sp 1880. Que cerca los 1900 a que si? mas madera y los 1890 cierre hoy.

Y el euro? ...

Putos yankis.


----------



## peseteuro (6 Mar 2014)

StartingOver dijo:


> Dejad de hacer "market timing", no veis que al final no podeis vencer al indice? Al final muchos estais comprando cuando ya ha medio subido y vendiendo cuando pega el bajon y luego sube y os pilla fuera. No seais panolis, comprar el indice y poneros largos, esasi como mas se gana en un mercado alcista, y creedme, el ibex esta muy alcista.



Hasta que deje de estarlo y de un plumazo baje 1000 puntos en una semana.


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Viene chupinazo, al loro. 1885 en sus pantallas en coffee break de tarde.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 15:54 ----------

JO jo jo. Estan metiendo caña a tope. Se acabo el subir y tal.

Que penica.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli, ¿cómo ve ahora la entrada en PLUIG? ¿Es un recorte o puede haber más?


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

La banca tirando a fuego ahora mismo. Ponemos la caña en los 10350.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

Circulen, circulen.... 1881... suban y circulen.

Aquí no hay nada que ver....


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por Valladolor...

Plug Power Inc : Plug Power Inc. Announces $22.4 Million Registered Offering | 4-Traders

Que jodíos! Por suerte son pocas acciones. Me lo tomo como una especie de explosión controlada que nos va a ayudar a ver hasta donde se ha consolidado el precio en realidad.


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Os dejo la tarde y os troquelo la frase, el Sp no va a bajar, punto y final. Esta digiriendo la inflacion de doble digito. No hay mas.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Robopoli, ¿cómo ve ahora la entrada en PLUIG? ¿Es un recorte o puede haber más?



plug y fcell están los 2 fuera del todo de las bandas, debería caer desde hoy mismo fcell y desde ayer plug


en mi opinión, claro


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

...gen Santa....

¿dónde van estos?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ...gen Santa....
> 
> ¿dónde van estos?



el nasdaq no va tanto, que raro, la primera vez en mucho tiempo que lo veo ienso:ienso:


que el SP tire más que le nasdaq


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Robopoli, ¿cómo ve ahora la entrada en PLUIG? ¿Es un recorte o puede haber más?



Mira la noticia que acabo de poner. Parece que la oferta de acciones ha servido de excusa perfecta para probar el precio.
Yo esperaría a ver donde cae el precio esta tarde y si remonta algo de precio. Si lo hace aprovecharía para cargar. De hecho me estoy planteando vender otras para conseguir liquidez y cargar más ienso:

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 16:06 ----------

Acabo de vender un par de paquetes que tenía por ahí para ir cargando la pistola. 
Voy a ver como se comporta la cosa y si pinta medio bien entro.


----------



## @@strom (6 Mar 2014)

AKS se va a dar un buen paseo al alza.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

se pone emocionante USA


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2014)

Sigo dentro de AMD que por algún motivo lleva todo el mes de febrero y parte de marzo en los 3,70. Y no se porque me da que va a pegar en breve un petardazo para arriba....


y sino pasaré a por mi owned and hemoal.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> se pone emocionante USA



cuidadin con emocionarse demasiado


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Mar 2014)

Bueno, me he apeado de TESLA, excelentes rendimientos (siempre con poca carga).
Las he soltado a 257$. Ahora que haga lo que le apetezca.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

no me emociono. o lo intento

como no creo que perdamos *hoy *en el ibex los mínimos de ayer, solo pido a ver si cerramos con un doji, porque el máximo ya lo hemos hecho, falta el mínimo.

de momento me libro del baneo y lefazo en un ojo apostado, porque ACX no supera el 10.85

y acs va camino de perder todo lo ganado en el día


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Me he desecho de ONVO. Creo que alguien las llevaba por aquí también.


----------



## Chila (6 Mar 2014)

Yo sigo en plug.
Hasta donde nos lleve. El potencial a largo plazo es enorme.
Hablamos en marzo del 2015.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

Ozu... que meneos le pegan para que caigan las nueces (quié izí... los Stop Loss)


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2014)

bankia rompe los 1.6 en la subasta


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia rompe los 1.6 en la subasta



Capaces son....


----------



## inversobres (6 Mar 2014)

Estan girando el vix a verde. Volatilidad en el vix...


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2014)

Recuerden: 18-19 de MArzo Reunión de la FED y probable nuevo recorte a la POMOs...

Mientras tanto... aquí puede uno ver cualquier cosa. JPM es mi pastor, con él nada me falta...


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Acabo de duplicar exposición en PLUG a $6.25 con dos coj..... :cook::cook::cook: 
A por los 12 pavos!!


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

dax en rojo
ralph +1%


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo sigo en plug.
> Hasta donde nos lleve. El potencial a largo plazo es enorme.
> Hablamos en marzo del 2015.



Dá vertigo. Suerte.
Ojo con el 5,74

A punto de saltar también de Fuelcell.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Acabo de duplicar exposición en PLUG a $6.25 con dos coj..... :cook::cook::cook:
> A por los 12 pavos!!



uff! :8::8:

suerte!!


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, me he apeado de TESLA, excelentes rendimientos (siempre con poca carga).
> Las he soltado a 257$. Ahora que haga lo que le apetezca.



Ha chocado en un doble techo, o recorta un poco o salta otra vez parriba :S


Suerte, ese nivel lo tiene que haber tocado de rebote.


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

*Prisa *ayer movió 5M
en la post llegó 12M

Hoy lleva más de 46M
de los cuales 20M eran de la apertura
y se ha movido muy poco tras esos primeros minutos


----------



## Se vende (6 Mar 2014)

aqui lo teneis en todo su esplendor


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> uff! :8::8:
> 
> suerte!!



Está usted insinuando que no lo ve claro?? ienso:
Porque yo lo veo clarísimo! :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

Que yu yu....

SAN a 6,666....


----------



## Namreir (6 Mar 2014)

¿Creeis que el S&P 500 podria llegar a los 2.500 en los proximos 18 meses?


----------



## musgooo (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por Valladolor...
> 
> Plug Power Inc : Plug Power Inc. Announces $22.4 Million Registered Offering | 4-Traders
> 
> Que jodíos! Por suerte son pocas acciones. Me lo tomo como una especie de explosión controlada que nos va a ayudar a ver hasta donde se ha consolidado el precio en realidad.



¿Eso qué significa? ¿Que han puesto más acciones en el mercado?


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Creeis que el S&P 500 podria llegar a los 2.500 en los proximos 18 meses?



Emmm... no.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> ¿Eso qué significa? ¿Que han puesto más acciones en el mercado?



En el mercado no. A un sólo comprador y a precio cerrado.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Creeis que el S&P 500 podria llegar a los 2.500 en los proximos 18 meses?



Las dudas en cuestiones de fe se preguntan en el confesionario., 

Preguntar por el SP a 18 mese...... Ni Rappel se atreve a responder


----------



## musgooo (6 Mar 2014)

Me han saltado los stop proteje-plusvis de PLUG, BLDP y FCEL. Un buen dinerito pa la saca. Sigo dentro en ZBB. A esta le había puesto un stop más holgado.

Ahora parece que se empiezan a recuperar.

Si no recuerdo mal PLUG presenta resultados el 14 de marzo.


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

Espero bastante de la subasta.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Me han saltado los stop proteje-plusvis de PLUG, BLDP y FCEL. Un buen dinerito pa la saca. Sigo dentro en ZBB. A esta le había puesto un stop más holgado.
> 
> Ahora parece que se empiezan a recuperar.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal PLUG presenta resultados el 14 de marzo.



Al final acaban verde verás 

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 17:13 ----------

De hecho FCEL ya está verde no??


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al final acaban verde verás
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 17:13 ----------
> 
> De hecho FCEL ya está verde no??



Acabo de meterme en PLUIG. Les acompaño.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Mar 2014)

Vamos a ver la subastita....

Porque lleva un rato más bien "ligeramente muermo...."


----------



## napartarra (6 Mar 2014)

si esto dura un poco más SAN acaba en rojo.


----------



## Se vende (6 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> si esto dura un poco más SAN acaba en rojo.



tranquilo en la subasta le meterán un chute de adrenalina.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

tecnocom +12,50%


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Alguién ha aprovechado al final para entrar en Autohome? 
Parece que se va a quedar en mini-pullback de 1 punto o 2...

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 17:42 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Acabo de meterme en PLUIG. Les acompaño.



Que la suerte le acompañe. Será buen sintoma para mi cartera también


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Mar 2014)

Adios Fuel cell a 3.0801
Suerte a los que siguen dentro, y ojo.
Más vale pájaro en mano
.
.
.
.
.
que avispero en la entrepierna.

A ver los toros desde la barrera y esperar (y desesperar) a ver si ANR y Deoleo suben o qué.


----------



## decloban (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tecnocom +12,50%



 Vamos a ver si.buscamos la siguiente resistencia que en noviembre nos quedamos con ganas.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Vamos a ver si.buscamos la siguiente resistencia que en noviembre nos quedamos con ganas.



está muy fuera de las bandas... y hoy-ayer-mañana tocaba máximos...


ha sido por el subidón de que repsol le pasa 38 kilos


ha hecho creo el 100% de la proyección, miralo



además los de chicharros.info están encima, cuidado

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 11:28 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Adios Fuel cell a 3.0801
> Suerte a los que siguen dentro, y ojo.
> Más vale pájaro en mano
> .
> ...




a ver si llega a 0,415 para quitarse de encima el resto sin palmar con las compradas más abajo.


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2014)

Curioso.

Ates buscando el premarket de anr en google....al teclear premarket el buscador, de forma predictiva me ofrecia el premarket de:

Inovo

Freeseas



Inovo con corte muy parecido a plug.


Ahi lo dejo por si os interesa, yo ahi no me meto que un dia abre con un -35%::


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2014)

Toma imtech, +7'43%


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Toma imtech, +7'43%



Alguna noticia que lo justifique?


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguna noticia que lo justifique?



Supongo q el hecho de que apenas faltan 2 semanas para los resultados,ya anticiparon que habian bajado la deuda en 100 mill hasta los 745 mill


----------



## xavigomis (6 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Toma imtech, +7'43%



Ani estará contenta....
A mi siempre me pasa igua, me salgo antes de tiempo!


----------



## musgooo (6 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al final acaban verde verás
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 17:13 ----------
> 
> De hecho FCEL ya está verde no??



Puede ser. Si veo que se anima igual vuelvo a entrar


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Ani estará contenta....
> A mi siempre me pasa igua, me salgo antes de tiempo!



Si te sirve de consuelo yo vendi a 2,00:Aplauso:


El consuelo es que compré bankia y las saco algo, no tanto como sacaría a Intech, pero no me quejo, vaya, todos contentos entonces:Baile:

Xavigomis, eres el de forocoches??

En caso afirmativo, eres proveedor de pandoro??:XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Ani estará contenta....
> A mi siempre me pasa igua, me salgo antes de tiempo!



Todas estas semanas se estaban vendiendo acciones prestadas...yo no suelto la liebre hasta que bajen los cortos por debajo del 5%,el año pasado por temas personales tuve que salirme a mitad de camino en Nokia.Esta vez no pienso soltarlas,los fondos y hedges van a sudar tinta china, tienen que recomprar un 9,7% del capital y bestinver lleva un 5,14% ing 5% y el free float es del 60%


----------



## egarenc (6 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Toma imtech, +7'43%



Parece que fue antesdeayer que dije que estaba a -1x% ...joder,si lo fue!  bueno, de nuevo en la casilla de salida, tengo que recuperar la imagen de la montaña rusa

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2014)

Snif...snif

Viene un olorcillo de USA


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Snif...snif
> 
> Viene un olorcillo de USA











cuando todo el mundo recomienda comprar....
Laboratorios Rovi: ¿Por qué las casas están recomendando comprar a sus clientes?


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Snif...snif
> 
> Viene un olorcillo de USA



Gacela sucarrada


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gacela sucarrada



Todavía no hay peligro, hoy parecen que están engrasando la sadwinchera gacelera...pero ver los 1800, o 1780 en poco tiempo puede hacer resurgir el mundo trinchera.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Todas estas semanas se estaban vendiendo acciones prestadas...yo no suelto la liebre hasta que bajen los cortos por debajo del 5%,el año pasado por temas personales tuve que salirme a mitad de camino en Nokia.Esta vez no pienso soltarlas,los fondos y hedges van a sudar tinta china, tienen que recomprar un 9,7% del capital y bestinver lleva un 5,14% ing 5% y el free float es del 60%



Parece que se va confirmando la señal que daba el koncorde el martes, entrada de manos fuertes estos tres días y cuando se han sumado todos hoy pues un 7% de subida.
Tiene pinta de querer ir de nuevo a la zona 2,40-2,50 pero ya veremos.


----------



## goldberg (6 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Todavía no hay peligro, hoy parecen que están engrasando la sadwinchera gacelera...pero ver los 1800, o 1780 en poco tiempo puede hacer resurgir el mundo trinchera.



Oye pepitoria..¿Tu inviertes en bolsa?

Por tus comentarios o bien vas corto o bien estas fuera como Bertok...

¿Que se siente al ver como un indice sube y sube...y tu estas fuera?..

Porque la verdad con estas subidas los cortos tienen que tener el ANO como la bandera de Japon...

Pena que nadie ponga memes tan divertidos como las tuyos...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)




----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Oye pepitoria..¿Tu inviertes en bolsa?
> 
> Por tus comentarios o bien vas corto o bien estas fuera como Bertok...
> 
> ...



Estoy de lado , ni corto ni largo desde esta semana,


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2014)

Que hacemosmcon las ana rosas??

Ayer iba a vender a 5,34 y acto seguido se desplomó.

Oy las he dejado un poco y en fin.....sera esta la buena??


La picha hecha un lio oyga


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Oye pepitoria..¿Tu inviertes en bolsa?
> 
> Por tus comentarios o bien vas corto o bien estas fuera como Bertok...
> 
> ...



Está demostrado empíricamente, en su día lo posteó Cárpatos, que la rentabilidad anual se saca en unas pocas operaciones. El resto es ruido cuando no pérdidas.

Para la cartera de medio - largo estoy 100% fuera de mercado y muy tranquilo por ello. Hoy mismo me ofrecían servicios profesionales para gestionar inversiones y cuando le dije que no se puede entrar con el SP cerca de 1900 me contestó: es cierto.

No hace falta que me lo diga él para saberlo o al menos intuirlo ::::::

Necesito una tendencia alcista duradera de al menos 12 meses en adelante y no soy capaz de verla.

Desde fuera lo veo bien, gracias. Hay etapas de preservación de capital y etapas de incremento de capital. Estoy en las primeras.

Suerte a los bravos surfistas de los mercados.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

2 dojis en máximos?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2014)

Me están pandoreando pero bien en HCI. :|

Robopoli alguna idea de porque está cayendo tanto cuando hoy mismo ha tenido 2 agencias aconsejando comprar y con precios objetivos a 48 y 52$ ?

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 21:03 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Está demostrado empíricamente, en su día lo posteó Cárpatos, que la rentabilidad anual se saca en unas pocas operaciones. El resto es ruido cuando no pérdidas.
> 
> Para la cartera de medio - largo estoy 100% fuera de mercado y muy tranquilo por ello. Hoy mismo me ofrecían servicios profesionales para gestionar inversiones y cuando le dije que no se puede entrar con el SP cerca de 1900 me contestó: es cierto.
> 
> ...



Y donde coj*nes metes la pasta entonces si se puede saber?


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me están pandoreando pero bien en HCI. :|
> 
> Robopoli alguna idea de porque está cayendo tanto cuando hoy mismo ha tenido 2 agencias aconsejando comprar y con precios objetivos a 48 y 52$ ?
> 
> ...



unos meses en unos depósitos baratunos no son mala opción ... si quieres arriesgar siempre podrás acceder a deuda del Reino de Expaña ::::::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> unos meses en unos depósitos baratunos no son mala opción ... si quieres arriesgar siempre podrás acceder a deuda del Reino de Expaña ::::::



:XX::XX::XX: Venga? en serio me lo estás diciendo? tú ??? cantate otra.  

Dimelo por privado si no quieres decirlo que ya me ha entrado la curiosidad.:rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

STRT vendida con +17% una semana después. 
Pinta muy bien pero me voy a otra cosa


----------



## Cantor (6 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Dimelo por privado si no quieres decirlo que ya me ha entrado la curiosidad.:rolleye:



y si no quiere decírselo a nadie? ienso:ienso:ienso:::


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2014)

*en putas, soy pobre pero lo poco que consigo al mes me lo gasto en putas* ::::::


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Snif...snif
> 
> Viene un olorcillo de USA



Pues a mi me huele a...







---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 21:34 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Necesito una tendencia alcista duradera de al menos 12 meses en adelante y no soy capaz de verla.



Joder Bertok, pues aqui tienes una de 24 meses, alcista. SP500


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me están pandoreando pero bien en HCI. :|
> 
> Robopoli alguna idea de porque está cayendo tanto cuando hoy mismo ha tenido 2 agencias aconsejando comprar y con precios objetivos a 48 y 52$ ?
> 
> ...



Es que ayer le echaste 2 pelotas entrando con el cuchillo cayendo a 200 por hora 
De todas formas no me preocuparía demasiado. Las smallcaps están hoy un poco revueltillas y si te fijas el nasdaq está hoy bastante tontorrón.
Vamos a ver mañana con los datos de empleo pero me sigo reafirmando en que en esta vamos a necesitar un poco de paciencia.
Como valor no ha cambiado nada respecto a ayer. Sigue siendo una empresa cojonuda.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Mar 2014)

El grafiquito de Imtech, a ver si se ve:
[URL=http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/imtech-diario-867949.html] Subido en subir imagenes[/URL]


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> y si no quiere decírselo a nadie? ienso:ienso:ienso:::



pues no lo dirá y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Mar 2014)

Por otro lado quería comentar algo sobre Natra, entré hace unos días y la bajada del lunes fué importante, seguro que volaron stops a mansalva. Como no lo tenía puesto sigo en él perdiendo un poco.
Salida importante de gacelas con el susto, esto ha ocurrido un par de veces mas en los últimos meses y después de estas salidas gaceleras... Ver gráfico.

[URL=http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/natra-867965.html] Subido en subir imagenes[/URL]


----------



## egarenc (6 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *en putas, soy pobre pero lo poco que consigo al mes me lo gasto en putas* ::::::



poco creible viniendo de un lonchafinista tan acéttimo como lo eres tu :rolleye:

que una cosa es ser pobre, y otra muy diferente pertenecer al club de la loncha fina


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues a mi me huele a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digo 12 meses from now on.


----------



## egarenc (6 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> pues no lo dirá y aquí paz y después gloria.



volviste a entrar en Imtech?


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> poco creible viniendo de un lonchafinista tan acéttimo como lo eres tu :rolleye:



hay gastos y gastos ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Mar 2014)

Alguno con ganas de hacerle puenting a los Usanos?
Ya pasaré a por el owned.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> poco creible viniendo de un lonchafinista tan acéttimo como lo eres tu :rolleye:
> 
> que una cosa es ser pobre, y otra muy diferente pertenecer al club de la loncha fina



Escorts de lujo vip en Madrid
Chica escort en Madrid, Anaís


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *en putas, soy pobre pero lo poco que consigo al mes me lo gasto en putas* ::::::



Asi está el sargento de esmirriado, loncha fina de mortadela y noche de desgaste....Tome un poco de Joselito alguna noche


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> volviste a entrar en Imtech?



Entré con la puntita a 1,98 pero con la cartera de mis padres. Con PLUG también ha sido en su cartera:|. 
Al final van a tener ellos más plusvis que yo.:S

Al menos la entrada y salida en PRAN fue mia  18% en unos 3 dias.


----------



## egarenc (6 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Escorts de lujo vip en Madrid
> Chica escort en Madrid, Anaís



te has equivocado, en la pestaña superior del enlace pone que son Damas, no putas


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Por otro lado quería comentar algo sobre Natra, entré hace unos días y la bajada del lunes fué importante, seguro que volaron stops a mansalva. Como no lo tenía puesto sigo en él perdiendo un poco.
> Salida importante de gacelas con el susto, esto ha ocurrido un par de veces mas en los últimos meses y después de estas salidas gaceleras... Ver gráfico.
> 
> [URL=http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/natra-867965.html] Subido en subir imagenes[/URL]





Si la pones como imagen se deberia ver mejor...

Copia la url y luego lo metes como imagen


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si la pones como imagen se deberia ver mejor...
> 
> Copia la url y luego lo metes como imagen



y tampoco hace falta un pantallazo, abajo a la izquierda pulsas y te deja guardar el grafico solo


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Mar 2014)

Pero si no me equivoco en los post anteriores aparece en miniatura pero al clickar ¿se ve bien no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Está demostrado empíricamente, en su día lo posteó Cárpatos, que la rentabilidad anual se saca en unas pocas operaciones. El resto es ruido cuando no pérdidas.
> 
> Para la cartera de medio - largo estoy 100% fuera de mercado y muy tranquilo por ello. Hoy mismo me ofrecían servicios profesionales para gestionar inversiones y cuando le dije que no se puede entrar con el SP cerca de 1900 me contestó: es cierto.
> 
> ...



Bertok, nuevo paradigma, NUEVO PARADIIIIIGMAAAAA!

Ibex en 22k, España campeona de europa con gol de Fernando Torres contra Alemania, superamos a Francia en renta per capita......



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Mar 2014)

[/URL] Subido en subir imagenes[/IMG]


En las dos versiones me sale parecido y al clickar se ve bien.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, nuevo paradigma, NUEVO PARADIIIIIGMAAAAA!
> 
> Ibex en 22k, España campeona de europa con gol de Fernando Torres contra Alemania, superamos a Francia en renta per capita......
> 
> ...



Vitaminas para dormir ::::::

[YOUTUBE]HnbLy7qCODw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2014)

Titotitotitotitotiiiiiiiiiiiiiitooooooooo

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2014)

esta investigacion la hace una subsidiari de GSK. Aqui creo que no ha tenido mucho tiron vamos ninguno. Pero en UK.... ademas a la gente de cierta edad... nos va interesando y tal y eso...


Cell Reports - The SIRT1 Activator SRT1720 Extends Lifespan and Improves Health of Mice Fed a Standard Diet


----------



## Chila (6 Mar 2014)

Muy bien imtech, aprovechando con bestinver!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Mar 2014)

Comentarios sobre algunos valores:

Arcelor: Parece que ha podido terminar de purgar y quiere reordenarse al alza, si va confirmando le meto un poco mas para promediar.

C. Portland: He quitado la orden a 7,90 porque parece que después del pull a la zona 7,50-7,60 ya no querrá bajar de los 8. No me gusta ir detrás del precio pero iremos viendo.

Fersa: Me había asustado un poco con el retroceso importante que ha tenido pero parece que vuelve a tirar. Ese volumen que aumenta desde mediados de enero la puede llevar bastante arriba. De momento a ver si nos lleva hasta los 0,80.

JC Penney: Nuevos tiempos después de tanto sufrimiento, confirmando la rotura de la tendencia bajista. Un buy and hold en toda regla. Gráfico en mensual:





[/URL] Subido en subir imagenes[/IMG]


Prisa: Vela rara la de hoy, como llevo pocas pues tranquilidad y a ver hasta dónde nos lleva pero no debería perder ya los 0,37. Las tengo a 0,38.

Sacyr: De nuevo sobre los 4,50. Después de ponerla a parir en todos los lados pero la veo muy bien a largo.


Todo esto si el mercado acompaña, a nada que venga el guano...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

en fersa están los de chicharros encima


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en fersa están los de chicharros encima



Supongo que además de ellos habrá mas gente, no creo que muevan tanto volumen como el que está mostrando en las últimas semanas.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Supongo que además de ellos habrá mas gente, no creo que muevan tanto volumen como el que está mostrando en las últimas semanas.



son más de 1000 ::

a 5.000 que ponga cada uno....


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2014)

Hablais poco de los stocks del pepino. No estais en el dinero.


----------



## vermer (7 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Hablais poco de los stocks del pepino. No estais en el dinero.



lo dices por las solares chinas? Menudos pepinazos. Creo que trina ha roto macimos de mucho tiempo. Me duermo....

Y el carbon parece que quiere....

Ahí estamos


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

Posteemos para que suba un poco el hilo....


----------



## Namreir (7 Mar 2014)

iBEX en 15.000, S&P acercandose a los 2.500, el Dow por encima de los 20.000. ¿Estaremos asistiendo a la mayor burbuja financiera jamas creada?

Cuando estalla una burbuja, solo sabemos/se puede salir de la crisis provocada creando una burbuja muchisimo mas grande que la primera. Tenemos las herramientas necesarias, inmensas cantidades de liquidez que vagan por el mundo sin rumbo fijo.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 07:41 ----------

Bubble 2.0 en UK. Ya es oficial. Crecimiento del precio de la vivienda del 2,4% solo en febrero.

UK house price growth 'approaching madness' - Telegraph

House prices see strongest annual rise since October 2007 say Halifax | This is Money

House prices see strongest annual rise since October 2007 say Halifax | This is Money

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 07:41 ----------


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> son más de 1000 ::
> 
> a 5.000 que ponga cada uno....



Hay tanto incauto? Aparte de nosotros claro


----------



## inversobres (7 Mar 2014)

Comienza otro dia, la maquinaria sigue igual.Vamos a echarle un pulso a los 10350 de nuevo.

Ayer los usanos se echarom atras al cierre, a ver como sienta.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias, perdón, noticia vieja...::::


----------



## pirivi-parava (7 Mar 2014)

pregunta a los priseros,

¿Qué opináis del calentón de ayer, tiene recorrido o es puro humo?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Mar 2014)

vermer dijo:


> lo dices por las solares chinas? Menudos pepinazos. Creo que trina ha roto macimos de mucho tiempo. Me duermo....
> 
> Y el carbon parece que quiere....
> 
> Ahí estamos



El carbón debe de estar apuntito de explotar parriba porque ayer GS downgraded ANR a 4$....


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Hablais poco de los stocks del pepino. No estais en el dinero.



¿Sabes qué ha pasado en la solar china LDK, está en quiebra en las islas Cayman?

LDK SOLAR -- World Class Solar Company


Y aquí hablan también de suntech ¿¿??

LDK Solar Seeks Liquidator in Caymans as Bond Matures - Bloomberg


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias.

Seran mejires si rompemos los 1,60 en bankia.



Aqui dejo arriculo (publicidad??) para la gente que se interesa por fondos.....ponzi en especial.

¿Otro Warren Buffett español? Con Uds., Julián Pascual - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Buenos días,
Está el dolar baratillo así que he aprovechado para cambiar.
Hoy es primer viernes de mes y toca Nonfarm Payrolls así que hoy tendremos nuestro rato de diversión con las divisas y las acciones 
Saludos


----------



## Chila (7 Mar 2014)

Que es el nonfarm payrolls ese??

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 08:58 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Supongo que además de ellos habrá mas gente, no creo que muevan tanto volumen como el que está mostrando en las últimas semanas.



Yo entre ayer...


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Que es el nonfarm payrolls ese??
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 08:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Un de los eventos que más agitan los mercados financieros. Básicamente son datos de empleo USAnos excluyendo a los granjeros (por eso lo del nonfarm)
Se publican siempre el primer viernes de cada mes y cuando se publican las divisas suelen tener una volatilidad cojonuda y condicionan bastante el día en la sesión americana.



> "Nonfarm Payrolls measures the change in the number of people employed during the previous month, excluding the farming industry. Job creation is the foremost indicator of consumer spending, which accounts for the majority of economic activity.
> 
> A higher than expected reading should be taken as positive/bullish for the USD, while a lower than expected reading should be taken as negative/bearish for the USD."


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Mar 2014)

Lo de ezentis para llorar. No comment.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2014)

Vozpópuli - El consejo de administración de Técnicas Reunidas se sube el sueldo 31 veces más que a su plantilla

posible conflicto laboral, posible miedo bursatil


----------



## inversobres (7 Mar 2014)

Tef sigue tirando. De momento aplatanamiento global. Hoy habla usa.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Tef sigue tirando. De momento aplatanamiento global. Hoy habla usa.



que se lo digan al dax, va directo en picado


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

Vaya velas en el DAX

Hoy Pandoro puede dar una Master Class


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2014)

fuera de Deoleo y entramos en urbas a probar


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Mar 2014)

Guarden su liquidez, comienzan las OPV

Ono mantiene su plan de salida a bolsa: no hay una oferta en firme de Vodafone - elEconomista.es

Ono a partir del 13


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2014)

pues como sean como las de bankia...


----------



## sr.anus (7 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya velas en el DAX
> 
> Hoy Pandoro puede dar una Master Class



que se pase por el ibex que ha mal acostumbrado a solo subir::


----------



## ane agurain (7 Mar 2014)

ayer no los vimos, así que sabiendo que puede fallar por un día, hoy tiene que tocar por huevos un mínimo más bajo que el de ayer...

s2 desde mi trancazo



y hoy-lunes es un buen día para salir de deoleo, en principio, luego ya veremos si comprar o no


----------



## Namreir (7 Mar 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> pregunta a los priseros,
> 
> ¿Qué opináis del calentón de ayer, tiene recorrido o es puro humo?



Es puro humo, esa puta mierda terminara quebrando algun dia, aunque se empieza a notar financieramente la designacion del nuevo lameculos del gobierno como jefe.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 09:45 ----------

Dejad de malgastar vuestro tiempo aqui, el futuro es ser pasapisero en londres.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Mar 2014)

Fondo público italiano presenta una oferta por 30% de aceitera española Deoleo


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Mar 2014)

No pone a cuanto.


A ver si hay pique y recuperamos.

Y luego dicen que no ha información privilegiada, de 0,37 a 0,41 en tres días. 
Aver promediao.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

He tenido mi momentito AW de viernes y he creado un hilo nuevo para meter ahí los valores small/mid cap en los que vamos entrando con sus precios.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...small-med-cap-stock-picking.html#post11125665

Así lo llevamos un poco organizado.
Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

Ahora sí el tema está que quema...


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Bueno pues garantizamos plusvis ricas en bankia.

Esperemos no me despiojen....y siga esto subiendo, cosa que dudo viendo al dax


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)




----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

58 paulistano? yo ando para ajustarlo también, ya volveremos si supera los 60 o no nos despiojan.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

Soros de mi vida!!!!


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> 58 paulistano? yo ando para ajustarlo también, ya volveremos si supera los 60 o no nos despiojan.



Por debajo de 58...en ese precio hay 300k.

Ayer lo tenia debajo de 1,585 donde tambien habia 300k y lo respetaron....

El otro paquete ya por debajo de 1,57.


Repito que estos stops los pongo en funcion de mi precio de entrada, para nada están respaldados oor AT ni similar, lo unico las posis, pero esas ya sabemos que son orientativas, a veces las respetan, otras veces no.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno pues garantizamos plusvis ricas en bankia.
> 
> Esperemos no me despiojen....y siga esto subiendo, cosa que dudo viendo al dax



En mi umirde opinión, al DAX le están zurrando por su exposición al tema de Ucraina.
Las Eon y RWE, están recibiendo de lo lindo.
La ca**da de la Merkel en Ucraina se la están haciendo pagar. Y que rece porque el tema no vaya a mayores y les metan un embargo o un sobreprecio al gas del que dependen.
He dicho.


----------



## napartarra (7 Mar 2014)

Alguien sabe si hay alguna noticia de *Liberbank *???

Ayer subió con mucho volumen y hoy baja sin volumen


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Fondo público italiano presenta una oferta por 30% de aceitera española Deoleo



Hoy ha subido un pico. No se si entrar a ver si sigue en racha y esta va para arriba ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Con DLIA creo que vamos a hacer un 100% antes de lo esperado... :rolleye:
Ahí lo dejo


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

Como tientas Robopoli


----------



## moisty70 (7 Mar 2014)

eurona: el lunes pasa a cotizar en continuo y está dando que hablar. 

¿gowex 2ª parte?

Saldrá a las 12 a 4,24€ a ver hasta donde llega en... ¿una semanita?


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

Y para los intrepidos inversores en bolsa USA tenemos el eur/usd en maximos anuales.

Circo,enanos...:´(


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Mar 2014)

Bankia se desinfla. Si vuelve otra vez a los 1,52 vuelvo a entrar ::

Alguna opinión sobre el POPULAR? El Santander lo valoraba muy por encima de lo que esta ahora.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Mar 2014)

moisty70;
[B¿gowex 2ª parte? dijo:


> [/B]
> Saldrá a las 12 a 4,24€ a ver hasta donde llega en... ¿una semanita?




Que quiere decir con 2ª parte.....


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

Vendidas Bankias a 579


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

Yo de momento sigo en las Bankias...
Volumen muy bajo hoy, a ver como abre usa...


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y para los intrepidos inversores en bolsa USA tenemos el eur/usd en maximos anuales.
> 
> Circo,enanos...:´(



Tampoco es que sean liras turcas como para preocuparse mucho  
Puede ser una buena oportunidad para comprar dólares y lo he hecho nada más ver el precio esta mañana. 
Esta tarde con los datos del NFP puede cambiar la cosa bastante si hay datos buenos.


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

larguitos dax?


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Vendidas Bankias a 579



Ahí estaba mi orden.... La he cancelado y he cambiado a 577.....y adiós..... Aun así seguimos con la otra mitad....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Mar 2014)

10270 es soporte del IBEX. Si lo pierda bajamaos de 10200...en teoría.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahí estaba mi orden.... La he cancelado y he cambiado a 577.....y adiós..... Aun así seguimos con la otra mitad....



No acabo de entender la prisa, de vender habría que haber vendido ayer en 595. Hoy no tiene sentido salvo que se esté segurísimo de que baje a 56, y yo no lo veo. Si lo pensais, sólo se han atacado los 60 una vez y se llegó a 598, parece lógico pensar que esto sea un pullback y tengamos al menos un segundo intento. Ahí ya sí habría que pensar en la retirada si no se puede.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Tengo ganas de llorar...
PixelWorks anunció ayer relaciones asexuales con Apple con el consiguiente subidón ayer de un 87% cerrando en $9. 
Y yo vendí hace un mes a $4,0698 en breakeven prácticamente porque no terminaba de arrancar.
Lo bueno es que esta es una recomendación del mismo pollo que me dió la pista de DLIA (Mark Gomes).
Esperemos que la historia se repita pero está claro que hay que ser paciente con este tipo de empresas y al final el reward suele llegar.


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> 10270 es soporte del IBEX. Si lo pierda bajamaos de 10200...en teoría.



si se pierde otros 95, pero no tiene pinta de perderlo.--.

hay que seguir largos ibex


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Dlia poco volumen, no? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tengo ganas de llorar...
> PixelWorks anunció ayer relaciones asexuales con Apple con el consiguiente subidón ayer de un 87% cerrando en $9.
> Y yo vendí hace un mes a $4,0698 en breakeven prácticamente porque no terminaba de arrancar.
> Lo bueno es que esta es una recomendación del mismo pollo que me dió la pista de DLIA (Mark Gomes).
> Esperemos que la historia se repita pero está claro que hay que ser paciente con este tipo de empresas y al final el reward suele llegar.



Lo de PixelWorks de ayer fue brutal.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Lo de PixelWorks de ayer fue brutal.



:´´´´´(

Nota mental: Hay que se paciente, hay que ser paciente, hay que ser paciente COÑO!


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

Tubacex, después de bajar la semana pasada a 2,78, parece que, despacito, ha recuperado la senda alcista.
A ver si esta es la buena.


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> larguitos dax?



polla en mano.......:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## napartarra (7 Mar 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para chicharreros de guardia: Ezentis puede estar en la zona de compra (haciendo mínimos) para un destino mínimo a 2 euros desde 1.15.



A finales de febrero anunciaron que había duplicado sus pérdidas.


----------



## Tono (7 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Hoy toca aburrimiento toda la mañana hasta que salga el dato usano de contrataciones.
El volumen del IBEX es raquítico, se ve que los leoncios están al acecho.

Ahora mismo el valor más negociado del IBEX es ferrovial, cosa que nunca había visto. Las llevo en un +19% y por primera vez me empieza a dar nerviosismo el verla bajar, pese a que los analistos dicen que superará los 16 en breve.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (7 Mar 2014)

vamohh, ese hvei35.. a qué piso va??


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tengo ganas de llorar...
> PixelWorks anunció ayer relaciones asexuales con Apple con el consiguiente subidón ayer de un 87% cerrando en $9.
> Y yo vendí hace un mes a $4,0698 en breakeven prácticamente porque no terminaba de arrancar.
> Lo bueno es que esta es una recomendación del mismo pollo que me dió la pista de DLIA (Mark Gomes).
> Esperemos que la historia se repita pero está claro que hay que ser paciente con este tipo de empresas y al final el reward suele llegar.



Lo del Nasdaq es la ostia. Desde luego si quieres salir de pobre es donde hay que estar. Al menos hemos pillao con Plug.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy toca aburrimiento toda la mañana hasta que salga el dato usano de contrataciones.
> El volumen del IBEX es raquítico, se ve que los leoncios están al acecho.
> ...



Un par de horitas de aburrimiento quedan


----------



## Tono (7 Mar 2014)

*Telecom Italia no pagará dividendo tras perder 674 millones en 2013*


*Producción industrial Alemania enero +0,8%% vs +0,7% esperado*

el DAX remota gracias a esta noticia.
Si USA ayuda hoy se puede subir a la tarde.


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> larguitos dax?





de nada,

jajajaj que bueno soy. troll me llamaban :XX:, billete morado. dejo 2 contratos abiertos obj max


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo del Nasdaq es la ostia. Desde luego si quieres salir de pobre es donde hay que estar. Al menos hemos pillao con Plug.



Y las que nos quedan todavía por pillar 
Creo que este año puede ser muy bueno para las smallcaps tecnológicas. El mercado está hasta las trancas de liquidez y las compras de empresas, patentes y demás van a estar a la orden del día. Hay que tener suerte y sobre todo coger empresas que tengan buenos fundamentales y productos para que si hay una escabechina por cualquier noticia mala tengamos la certeza de que la empresa puede recuperar el valor.
No espero muchos dobletes o tripletes pero estoy convencido de que vamos a poder conseguir buenas rentabilidades que superen el mercado


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

Tiens algún post con el motivo de por qué DLIA... me gustaría echarle un ojo a ver...


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Hannibal, completamente de acuerdo en tu planteamiento. 


Nada que objetar, si bien en el dejas abierta la posibilidad de perder pasta o quedarte igual que sabes antes. 

El motivo de poner stop por encima del punto de entrada a estas alturas no es otro que garantizar plusvis, que para eso estamos aquí. 

A este paquete le he sacado te céntimos por acción. 

Tengo otro que al que voy sacando seis céntimos por acción y salen en cuanto el beneficio sea de solo cuatro céntimos. 

Pájaro en mano a la cazuela o algo así, a ver si jato me corrige el refrán.... Que es experto en eso... Y en aguantar pipos en contra, claro... Lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (7 Mar 2014)

Dejo imagen de Bankia como spoiler para que sólo la veamos los registrados  



Spoiler



Aunque sigo aprendiendo de Ane y seguramente esté equivocado, he marcado unos máximos y mínimos. Me da mínimos el 14 y 18 de este mes, y un máximo justo el 19, lo cual puede chocar, pero podría pensarse que quizá estemos como hoy hasta esos días y que el 19 se rompa el 1,60 y a partir de ahí petardazo. Si miramos la directriz de mínimos, es perfectamente posible.

Pero lo realmente interesante es lo que he puesto en el recuadro. Si cruzamos la directriz de mínimos y de máximos, se cruzan justo en los 2€ y justo la semana del 20 de mayo, la de las elecciones. ¿Nos lo están poniendo demasiado fácil o es una trampa? ienso:

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/8838499bankia.jpg

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/8838499bankia.jpg






P.D. Si alguien no ve bien la imagen que me lo diga; yo la veo bien.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tiens algún post con el motivo de por qué DLIA... me gustaría echarle un ojo a ver...



Acabo de escribir algo aquí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...small-med-cap-stock-picking.html#post11126592


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

En el aire - Andro Rey y Kike Koba presentan la canción del verano: "¿Sí?" - YouTube

yo soy mpbk reeeeeeeeyyy


----------



## napartarra (7 Mar 2014)

Gracias pero no puedo ampliar el gráfico del spoiler


----------



## aitor33 (7 Mar 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para chicharreros de guardia: Ezentis puede estar en la zona de compra (haciendo mínimos) para un destino mínimo a 2 euros desde 1.15.



En bolsacanaria acaban de analizar Ezentis y no queda muy bien parada.

BolsaCanaria .info Asesoría Financiera IBEX Bolsa Mercados Noticias


----------



## Hannibal (7 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Gracias pero no puedo ampliar el gráfico del spoiler



Estoy en ello; he tenido que cambiar de web de imágenes (imageshack ahora es de pago :rolleye

La añado aqui en Spoiler, a ver si ahora sí.


Spoiler


----------



## Algas (7 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> de nada,
> 
> jajajaj que bueno soy. troll me llamaban :XX:, billete morado. dejo 2 contratos abiertos obj max



Muy bien troll .

Yo te acompaño con largos en el ibex. ¿Con cuánto apalancamiento entras en el índice?ienso:


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> polla en mano.......:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:



y lefote

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 12:55 ----------




Algas dijo:


> Muy bien troll .
> 
> Yo te acompaño con largos en el ibex. ¿Con cuánto apalancamiento entras en el índice?ienso:




pues te hace la garantia el propio broker......con 0.5, 12.5€ pip


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> eurona: el lunes pasa a cotizar en continuo y está dando que hablar.
> 
> ¿gowex 2ª parte?
> 
> Saldrá a las 12 a 4,24€ a ver hasta donde llega en... ¿una semanita?



y estas donde se compran????

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 13:13 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Acabo de escribir algo aquí:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...small-med-cap-stock-picking.html#post11126592



porque no te pones el enlace en la firma, así no tengo que buscarlo...
gracias.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y estas donde se compran????



Son del MAB (Mercado de empresas en Expansión) pero en el. Broker de Bankinter puedes comprarlas, pon el nombre en buscar y salen, aunque no puedo poner SL.

Yo vuelvo a preguntar que pasa con eso de Gowex 2ª parte.

Por cierto quien va como loca es Carbures


----------



## Rodrigo (7 Mar 2014)

Carbures va sin cadena, madre que la pario

Yo entre ayer en Eurona a las 12:00 a ver que hace el lunes cotizando full day


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> En bolsacanaria acaban de analizar Ezentis y no queda muy bien parada.
> 
> BolsaCanaria .info Asesoría Financiera IBEX Bolsa Mercados Noticias



yo despues de haber perdido un 15% no vuelvo a entrar a no ser que llegue al euro


----------



## moisty70 (7 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Son del MAB (Mercado de empresas en Expansión) pero en el. Broker de Bankinter puedes comprarlas, pon el nombre en buscar y salen, aunque no puedo poner SL.
> 
> Yo vuelvo a preguntar que pasa con eso de Gowex 2ª parte.
> 
> Por cierto quien va como loca es Carbures



Lo de 2ª parte lo digo porque gowex y eurona tienen bastante en común en lo que a negocio se refiere, por lo poco que he leído. Eurona valor a seguir.

Es increible ver a Carbures e Ibercom, no paran desde hace días.

EDITO: Bastante en común no tienen, pero si en innovar en el mundo de la conectividad a internet, en este caso con el rollo rural.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Carbures va sin cadena, madre que la pario
> 
> Yo entre ayer en Eurona a las 12:00 a ver que hace el lunes cotizando full day



pero si quiero comprar hoy??? como cotizan? he dado orden en Inversis pero no la ejecutan....


----------



## moisty70 (7 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero si quiero comprar hoy??? como cotizan? he dado orden en Inversis pero no la ejecutan....



hasta el lunes solo cotiza a las 12h y a las 16h, el lunes ya será continua la cotización


----------



## Galifrey (7 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Son del MAB (Mercado de empresas en Expansión) pero en el. Broker de Bankinter puedes comprarlas, pon el nombre en buscar y salen, aunque no puedo poner SL.
> 
> Yo vuelvo a preguntar que pasa con eso de Gowex 2ª parte.
> 
> Por cierto quien va como loca es Carbures



Si...

¿Recuerda que el otro día pregunté por ella?

Por supuesto no entré :´(


----------



## michinato (7 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Hablais poco de los stocks del pepino. No estais en el dinero.



Habia un hilo, en el que se hablaba de comprar lo negro, pero desapareció.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2014)

13:22 4,24 107.875,00 
13:21 4,24 107.875,00 
13:20 4,24 107.875,00 
13:19 4,24 107.875,00 
13:15 4,24 107.875,00 
13:12 4,24 107.875,00 
13:08 4,24 107.875,00 
13:07 4,24 107.875,00 
13:04 4,24 107.875,00 
13:03 4,24 107.875,00 
13:02 4,24 107.875,00 
13:01 4,24 107.875,00 
12:59 4,24 107.875,00 
12:46 4,24 107.875,00 
12:44 4,24 107.875,00 
Hora Último Precio Volumen 
12:34 4,24 107.875,00 
12:33 4,24 107.875,00 
12:29 4,24 107.875,00 
12:27 4,24 107.875,00 
12:24 4,24 107.875,00 
12:23 4,24 107.875,00 
12:19 4,24 107.875,00 
12:19 4,24 107.875,00 
12:14 4,24 107.875,00 
12:08 4,24 107.875,00 
12:00 4,24 107.875,00


bueno, no se como hacerlo, pero esto es lo que me aparece hoy del volumen de Eurona el mismo numero de acciones negociadas desde las 12:00 de hoy


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena sugerencia. Firma actualizada


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2014)

entonces pongo orden de eurona y a ver que pasa a las 16:00.
me voy a comer y echar la siesta.... voy despues de comer me echare una partidita al FABLE III. Suerte a todos este viernes y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

El ibex parecia que prometia , pero al final no ha podido aguantar...


----------



## Rodrigo (7 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero si quiero comprar hoy??? como cotizan? he dado orden en Inversis pero no la ejecutan....



Dependera de tu broker, yo puse orden a mercado y te pones en la cola de la demanda, si no hay suficiente ofera no podras comprar, si hay mas oferta que demanda compraras y posiblemente a menos precio que a las 12H.

Vamos que te pones a la cola y ya es tarde aunque no imposible.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2014)

IAG paga a Sánchez-Lozano 52.667 euros al mes por buscar otro trabajo - elEconomista.es

que suerte tienen algunos


----------



## Krim (7 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex parecia que prometia , pero al final no ha podido aguantar...



Es el trolibex, y encima viernes, no hay que fliparse mucho con esos movimientos de 50 pipillos.


----------



## moisty70 (7 Mar 2014)

vaya, eurona, ya está en 4,45 para las 16h


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 13:22 4,24 107.875,00
> 13:21 4,24 107.875,00
> 13:20 4,24 107.875,00
> 13:19 4,24 107.875,00
> ...




En el MAB solo hay subastas a las 12 y a las 16.


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

ANR 4% abajo en el pre::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> ANR 4% abajo en el pre::



Rebaja por parte de JPM de P.O a 4$


----------



## Algas (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> ANR 4% abajo en el pre::



Hasta donde yo sé (que es poco), los pre no son demasiado fiablesienso:


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé (que es poco), los pre no son demasiado fiablesienso:



Tiene un volumen de sólo 3.000 acciones. No tiene ninguna relevancia.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 14:17 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Tiene un volumen de sólo 3.000 acciones. No tiene ninguna relevancia.



peeeeero... parece que va marcando la tendencia. 
Ahora hay unas 17.000 - 18.000. No es que sea mucho volumen para lo que deberían manejar pero parece que verde lo que es verde no va a abrir.


----------



## Krim (7 Mar 2014)

Ostia, tú, que andais haciendo?? menudo veloncio el pre usano...Bertok y Pepitoria deben andar acojonados XD.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Mar 2014)

El paro...datos mixtos cortilargos.

EEUU creó 175.000 empleos en febrero, más de lo previsto: el paro subió al 6,7%

Leer más: EEUU creó 175.000 empleos en febrero, más de lo previsto: el paro subió al 6,7% - elEconomista.es EEUU creó 175.000 empleos en febrero, más de lo previsto: el paro subió al 6,7% - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (7 Mar 2014)

Sp 1900, o muerte.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Suben los sueldos y también el desempleo. En principio debería poner todo en verde pq el desempleo es lo único que puede parar el ritmo del tapering. Cosas del mundo alrevés.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2014)

menudo fogonazo


----------



## Krim (7 Mar 2014)

Y digo yo...

¿Os acordais que hace un par de semanas, salía en las noticias que si Warren Buffet se ponía corto, y decían que si es que el SP iba a caer, que era más temprano que tarde y (lo mejor de todo), que la jugada ideal era poner cortos en el SP, y cubrirse con un largo en otro índice como el DAX por si el mercado se ponía alcista irracional, etc?

¿Sí?

Pues me miran lo que ha hecho el SP desde mediados de Febrero, y lo buena idea que hubiera sido cubrirse con un largo en el DAX. Y luego, si les quedan ganas, vuelven a hacer caso de los hanaliztos.


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> de nada,
> 
> jajajaj que bueno soy. troll me llamaban :XX:, billete morado. dejo 2 contratos abiertos obj max



otr morado, la semana que viene a por nuevos máx mensuales.


----------



## inversobres (7 Mar 2014)

Todo el mundo euforico y alcista.

Buen momento para pegar un hachazo tarde o temprano.


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Mar 2014)

Me acabo de pillar unas Coloniales, solo 600. A un año vistas, o dos o tres.:rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Todo el mundo euforico y alcista.
> 
> Buen momento para pegar un hachazo tarde o temprano.



Tarde, tarde.... tiene pinta de que tarde 

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 15:04 ----------

Y a mí que me da que hoy la entradita que hicimos ayer en PLUG nos va a dar una alegría


----------



## Chila (7 Mar 2014)

Esas gowex que no chutannnnn


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Todo el mundo euforico y alcista.
> 
> Buen momento para pegar un hachazo tarde o temprano.



claro claro...siempre esperando el guano eh?

asi llevamos desde 2010....

si leeéis mi firma y me creéis un poco os irá mejor.


----------



## Chila (7 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me acabo de pillar unas Coloniales, solo 600. A un año vistas, o dos o tres.:rolleye:



Es usted un temerario...


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Es usted un temerario...




EStá en los 2 euros y los máximos de 2007 en 560 euros, potencial tiene.


----------



## dalmore_12y (7 Mar 2014)

Buenas tardes, 
no suelo escribir pero les leo a diario.
una pregunta para los entendidos de aquí, ¿cómo veis Enagás? Llevo como un +10% y parece fuerte la jodida, creo que el follón de Ucrania le ha favorecido...pero me da que habrá corrección y así como las entradas las suelo hacer no muy malas, las salidas nunca sé cuando hacerlas.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ostia, tú, que andais haciendo?? menudo veloncio el pre usano...Bertok y Pepitoria deben andar acojonados XD.



El miedo es para lo cobardes ::

Hoy toca rojo


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2014)

hostia............ menudo horno


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

Que mierdon mas gigantesco es el ANR este...no hay palabras para describirlo,en buena hora se me ocurrio ::


----------



## IRobot (7 Mar 2014)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> no suelo escribir pero les leo a diario.
> una pregunta para los entendidos de aquí, ¿cómo veis Enagás? Llevo como un +10% y parece fuerte la jodida, creo que el follón de Ucrania le ha favorecido...pero me da que habrá corrección y así como las entradas las suelo hacer no muy malas, las salidas nunca sé cuando hacerlas.



Precisamente lo leí ayer, por si te sirve de algo:

ENAGAS, ¿hasta dónde puede llegar? :: Las Noticias de AITA


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Mar 2014)

Vaya viaje están metiendo.
¿Ka pasao?


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

joder como me lo sestoy pasando.......


cortos largos cortos largos


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Mar 2014)

chavales , el Ibex va a cerrar el gap 9450 si o si , esta subidita solo fue una trampa atrapagacelas


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

Mis condolencias a los carboneros de ANR... a ver si teneis suerte!
Yo sali algo escaldadillo, no mucho en la primera tanda


----------



## sr.anus (7 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joder como me lo sestoy pasando.......
> 
> 
> cortos largos cortos largos



jajaja ver de -200 unoa cortos abiertos antes del dato del paro a 400


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Mar 2014)

Hombre el gato por aquí, pensaba que se había perdido con sus cortos.


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

Joder con las ostias que se está llevando la banca , las Bkias están hasta dignas


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)




----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

Ostras esas dlia robopoli, iba a entrar en la apertura pero ing no tiene el valor ... 
Edito para cagarme n toda mi puta estampa por imbecil... resulta que si estaba y no se que coño ha pasado o lo han metido ahora o no se que...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Mar 2014)

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostras esas dlia robopoli, iba a entrar en la apertura pero ing no tiene el valor ...
> Edito para cagarme n toda mi puta estampa por imbecil... resulta que si estaba y no se que coño ha pasado o lo han metido ahora o no se que...



Con esta no hay que fiarse. Está genial que suba pero no cantaré victoria hasta que dentro de unas meses las venda con buenas plusvis


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

Diría que estan acojoando al personal...


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Mar 2014)

Voy por un betabloqueante, mi musculo cardiaco no está pa velones como los de hoy.... Buffffff. Que les pasa a los yankis, 


Pepitoria eres genial:XX:


----------



## napartarra (7 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Diría que estan acojoando al personal...



Pues están teniendo éxito, ..... al menos en mi caso.


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Con esta no hay que fiarse. Está genial que suba pero no cantaré victoria hasta que dentro de unas meses las venda con buenas plusvis



Puff que rabia da, ahora ya estoy rayado, que un 20% es una sobrada ya para hoy..


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Pues están teniendo éxito, ..... al menos en mi caso.



y en el mio...es que esto es directamente para llorar


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

Yo he aprovechado para cargar un poquito más en SAN

Pero seguramente me estoy equivocando...


----------



## napartarra (7 Mar 2014)

Prisa ni se ha movido, ohiga


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostras esas dlia robopoli, iba a entrar en la apertura pero ing no tiene el valor ...
> Edito para cagarme n toda mi puta estampa por imbecil... resulta que si estaba y no se que coño ha pasado o lo han metido ahora o no se que...



He pedido yo esta mañana8:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)




----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2014)

hacía tiempo que no veía una noticia tan buena para el largo plazo como el downgrade de GS para el carbón, especialmente para ANR.

Esta pandilla sabe lo que hace y cuando se están asentando las bases de las subidas fuertes en el medio ........... meten caña para posicionar y que le barco arranque no muy lleno para que quede demanda más arriba donde puedan hacer la distribución.

Exactamente lo mismo que ocurrió con el mundo solar, especialmente con First cuando andaba en 14 usd.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Puff que rabia da, ahora ya estoy rayado, que un 20% es una sobrada ya para hoy..



Habrá más oportunidades, dont worry!


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)




----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

pero sigue sin romper nada el dax eh.


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Habrá más oportunidades, dont worry!



Si, si, hoy ya ni con un palo, lo que mas jode es decidirte, ir a hacerlo y no se que cojones he hecho que no me ha apercido el valor... y quedarte con cara de bobo...
En fin...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> hacía tiempo que no veía una noticia tan buena para el largo plazo como el downgrade de GS para el carbón, especialmente para ANR.
> 
> Esta pandilla sabe lo que hace y cuando se están asentando las bases de las subidas fuertes en el medio ........... meten caña para posicionar y que le barco arranque no muy lleno para que quede demanda más arriba donde puedan hacer la distribución.
> 
> Exactamente lo mismo que ocurrió con el mundo solar, especialmente con First cuando andaba en 14 usd.




Puf...Jesucristo para probar la fe de sus discipulos no les sometia a pruebas tan duras...esto es muy heavy


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

Hoy no creo que hagan sangre, sólo quieren jugueteo


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

Me he vuelto a montar en Bankia. 

Esa no ha salido bien esta mañana.

Además de las comisiones, he perdido (dejado de ganar) 9 milésimas.


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Mar 2014)

Yo si no bajan más las Bankia no voy a pillar. Lo que he hecho, es pillar unas Popular, a ver si la semana que viene recuperan y van pa´rriba ::


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Yo si no bajan más las Bankia no voy a pillar. Lo que he hecho, es pillar unas Popular, a ver si la semana que viene recuperan y van pa´rriba ::



Puede ser una opción....


----------



## atman (7 Mar 2014)

Os pego el texto de un email que estoy a punto de enviar. A ver que os parece...

Ayer vino a visitarme la directora de una entidad bancaria, a ofrecerme los servicios de la entidad. Y quedamos en que me pasaría una oferta. Hoy, en lugar de una oferta, me manda el típico escrito para que les autorice a consultar nuestros riesgos con el Banco de España. Eso sin haber hablado ni una palabra de sus servicios, de sus diferencias respecto a la competencia, de qué me ofrecen ellos que no me den mis actuales proveeedores...

Y me ha sentado mal. Así que le he escrito lo siguiente:



> Sin ninguna acritud, XXXXX, permíteme decirte que los bancos tienen una forma bastante curiosa de vender sus servicios. Imagínate que vas al supermercado y cuando llegas a la puerta, te piden la tarjeta de crédito para verificar si tienes fondos... o que enseñes la cartera para ver si tienes dinero. Y sino, no entras. Es la actuación típica de algunos (ni siquiera todos) clubs privados y/o de lujo. Y no creo que sea el caso, ni la actitud.
> 
> Mucho menos, te voy a firmar un documento que empieza diciendo "En relación con la operación crediticia que les hemos solicitado...". Yo no he solicitado operación alguna.
> 
> ...



Se me había olvidado editar el nombre de ella...


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

Hoy BKIA con aprox la mitad de volumen que un dia normal...


----------



## Hannibal (7 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Os pego el texto de un email que estoy a punto de enviar. A ver que os parece...
> 
> Ayer vino a visitarme la directora de una entidad bancaria, a ofrecerme los servicios de la entidad. Y quedamos en que me pasaría una oferta. Hoy, en lugar de una oferta, me manda el típico escrito para que les autorice a consultar nuestros riesgos con el Banco de España. Eso sin haber hablado ni una palabra de sus servicios, de sus diferencias respecto a la competencia, de qué me ofrecen ellos que no me den mis actuales proveeedores...
> 
> ...



Un saludo? Si ella no te aviso de ello primero, yo la hubiera mandado a fregar (conste que es una expresión, no algo machista)

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

no a pasao nada


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Mar 2014)

Spoiler






atman dijo:


> Os pego el texto de un email que estoy a punto de enviar. A ver que os parece...
> 
> Ayer vino a visitarme la directora de una entidad bancaria, a ofrecerme los servicios de la entidad. Y quedamos en que me pasaría una oferta. Hoy, en lugar de una oferta, me manda el típico escrito para que les autorice a consultar nuestros riesgos con el Banco de España. Eso sin haber hablado ni una palabra de sus servicios, de sus diferencias respecto a la competencia, de qué me ofrecen ellos que no me den mis actuales proveeedores...
> 
> ...









atman dijo:


> Muy muy suave, yo en tu lugar no tengo claro que pudiera morderme la lengua tanto.
> Y en mi opinión, quizá dicha señorita sí tiene algo mas de responsabilidad. Creo que tienen más margen de actuación y veo una metedura de pata de ella personal


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sigo dentro de AMD que por algún motivo lleva todo el mes de febrero y parte de marzo en los 3,70. Y no se porque me da que va a pegar en breve un petardazo para arriba....
> 
> 
> y sino pasaré a por mi owned and hemoal.



No digais que no avisé. 

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 16:22 ----------




Janus dijo:


> hacía tiempo que no veía una noticia tan buena para el largo plazo como el downgrade de GS para el carbón, especialmente para ANR.
> 
> Esta pandilla sabe lo que hace y cuando se están asentando las bases de las subidas fuertes en el medio ........... meten caña para posicionar y que le barco arranque no muy lleno para que quede demanda más arriba donde puedan hacer la distribución.
> 
> Exactamente lo mismo que ocurrió con el mundo solar, especialmente con First cuando andaba en 14 usd.



Ya avisé esta misma mañana exactamente de lo mismo. Me alegra que coincidas conmigo.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no a pasao nada



Esperemos que lleves razón.

Yo, por si acaso, ya he actuado como si no tuviera miedo.

Esa es la pregunta fundamental (en Bolsa y en otros campos de la vida):

¿Qué haría yo si no tuviera miedo?


Lo jodido es ponerlo siempre en práctica.


----------



## ... (7 Mar 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> vaya, eurona, ya está en 4,45 para las 16h



Metí orden por lo mejor y me ha entrado el paquete entero a 4,40

Estas creo que las dejo ya a largo plazo, no sé si será una 2ª parte de Gowex pero me gusta el negocio y los planes que tienen para el futuro.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> hacía tiempo que no veía una noticia tan buena para el largo plazo como el downgrade de GS para el carbón, especialmente para ANR.
> 
> Esta pandilla sabe lo que hace y cuando se están asentando las bases de las subidas fuertes en el medio ........... meten caña para posicionar y que le barco arranque no muy lleno para que quede demanda más arriba donde puedan hacer la distribución.
> 
> Exactamente lo mismo que ocurrió con el mundo solar, especialmente con First cuando andaba en 14 usd.



Como quieras, de hecho te lo puedo comprar.

Pero es una puta masacre con 11 millones de acciones negociadas en 50 minutos.

Llevaba unos día de extrema debilidad, ya sabemos por qué ::::::

No deja de ser ruido, la pauta de precio manda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2014)

Muy grande, Atman. Un poco descortes por el uso del tu en lugar de usted, pero bien hecho.

A mi me enervan las cartas y ofertas en las que me tutean...donde estan esos aduladores vendedores chinescos???

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Hannibal (7 Mar 2014)

Ya nos olvidamos de plug? Yo también entre ayer con mas miedo que vergüenza, ayer al final cayó algo pero hoy sube un 7%.

Por el lado contrario gowex corrigiendo, con esto no contaba yo 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (7 Mar 2014)

El downgrade de GS pretende ser una puñalada al target de JPM. Casi seguro. Evidentemente, la patada se la da en el culo de las gacelas...
Yo de momento aguantar...


----------



## kilipdg (7 Mar 2014)

Hoy la cuidadora de Gowex, Bankia, está haciendo limpieza de stops, a ver si se bajan unos cuantos del carro.

Se podrían ir un rato a tomar un café y dejar de joder al personal, porque no veas el destrozo que están haciendo :: a este ritmo terminan con 65-70k en ventas HOY.


----------



## atman (7 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muy grande, Atman. Un poco descortes por el uso del tu en lugar de usted, pero bien hecho.
> 
> A mi me enervan las cartas y ofertas en las que me tutean...donde estan esos aduladores vendedores chinescos???
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



No se me va a dar bien responderle a esto...

Pero déjeme un rato a ver si se me ocurre algo...






(...donde habré dejado la espada...)


----------



## Johnny Cage (7 Mar 2014)

He salido de William Hill a 378 (una mala salida), y he entrado en Irish Bank a 18,95.

Las Barclays no se mueven nada.


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

PLUG superando los 7. Y yo he vuelto a entrar hoy a 6,72
Parece que están entrevistando al CEO en la CNBC y está gustando lo que dice.
El jueves 13 presenta resultados. ¿Las vais a aguantar en la presentación de resultados?
Robopoli que te forras. Enhorabuena por pillar más ayer.


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Mar 2014)

Joder, viendo subir desde fuera Plufg y Fruell, y bajando desde dentro en Anarrosas.


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Joder, viendo subir desde fuera Plufg y Fruell, y bajando desde dentro en Anarrosas.



Eso debe doler.


----------



## atman (7 Mar 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Muy muy suave, yo en tu lugar no tengo claro que pudiera morderme la lengua tanto.
> Y en mi opinión, quizá dicha señorita sí tiene algo mas de responsabilidad. Creo que tienen más margen de actuación y veo una metedura de pata de ella personal



Puede, yo tambien pienso que pueda ser así, pero no lo sé. Y como ese correo es real, no un cuento, no quiero hacer o decir nada reprobable, ni tampoco nada que pueda ser objetable. Es decir, que si la acuso a ella directamente me dirá "son cosas del banco". Bien, serán cosas del banco y ella es parte. Tambien puede ofenderse, y acusarme de... en fin... 

Si ha sido un error de ella, para la próxima, aprende. Si efectivamente ella sigue un protocolo... pues... no habrá nada que hacer, porque evidentemente ese correo no saldrá de su bandeja de entrada, o de salir, en todo caso, irá a la papelera. Tampoco pretende ser un ataque ad-hominen. Sino al "sistema".

Iba a ponerlo en el principal, por aquello de aleccionar un poco, y que la gente despierte. Pero se iba a entender como attention-Whorismus maximus, y paso.

En fín, que si hay novedades, ya les contaré...


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya nos olvidamos de plug? *Yo también entre ayer con mas miedo que vergüenza*, ayer al final cayó algo pero hoy sube un 7%.
> 
> Por el lado contrario gowex corrigiendo, con esto no contaba yo
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Yo también entré ayer t empezamos palmando.
Hoy ya vamos parriba.
Si sigue así, a Robopoli le deberemos algunas cervezas.


----------



## ... (7 Mar 2014)

kilipdg dijo:


> Hoy la cuidadora de Gowex, Bankia, está haciendo limpieza de stops, a ver si se bajan unos cuantos del carro.
> 
> Se podrían ir un rato a tomar un café y dejar de joder al personal, porque no veas el destrozo que están haciendo :: a este ritmo terminan con 65-70k en ventas HOY.



También tienen que haber muchos pequeños inversores que después de pegar el braguetazo con Gowex quieren subirse al tren de Eurona ahora que el lunes empieza a cotizar en continuo.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

Atención porque es bastante serio :8::8::8:


Why Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) Is Down Today - TheStreet

Why Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) Is Down Today
BY Andrew Meola| 03/07/14 - 10:06 AM EST


inShare
submit to reddit CommentLink
Find out if (ANR) is in Cramer's Portfolio.
NEW YORK (TheStreet) -- Alpha Natural Resources (ANR_) was falling 6.93% to $5.10 at 10:03 a.m. on Friday *in the wake of the news that the second-largest U.S. coal producer would pay a $27.5 million fine under a proposed settlement with the U.S. government over poisonous discharges from the company's mines in five states*.

Under the terms of the settlement, Alpha Natural Resources would pay the fine *and spend approximately $200 million on wastewater treatment systems*. The company and 66 subsidiaries will install and operate the systems and institute upgrades across the system to decrease the toxic discharges from coal mines in Kentucky, Pennsylvania, Tennessee, Virginia and West Virginia, according to Bloomberg.

Goldman Sachs also downgraded Alpha Natural Resources to "sell" from "neutral" due to the company's lower met coal forecasts. The firm decreased its target price to $4 from $6.

Must Read: Warren Buffett's 10 Favorite Dividend Stocks

STOCKS TO BUY: TheStreet Quant Ratings has identified a handful of stocks that can potentially TRIPLE in the next 12 months. Learn more.

TheStreet Ratings team rates ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC as a "sell" with a ratings score of D. TheStreet Ratings Team has this to say about their recommendation:

"We rate ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC (ANR) a SELL. This is driven by several weaknesses, which we believe should have a greater impact than any strengths, and could make it more difficult for investors to achieve positive results compared to most of the stocks we cover. The company's weaknesses can be seen in multiple areas, such as its unimpressive growth in net income, poor profit margins, weak operating cash flow and generally disappointing historical performance in the stock itself."

Highlights from the analysis by TheStreet Ratings Team goes as follows:

The company, on the basis of change in net income from the same quarter one year ago, has significantly underperformed when compared to that of the S&P 500 and the Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels industry. The net income has significantly decreased by 181.2% when compared to the same quarter one year ago, falling from -$127.58 million to -$358.79 million.
The gross profit margin for ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC is currently extremely low, coming in at 8.29%. It has decreased from the same quarter the previous year. Along with this, the net profit margin of -32.80% is significantly below that of the industry average.
Net operating cash flow has significantly decreased to -$69.56 million or 132.69% when compared to the same quarter last year. In addition, when comparing to the industry average, the firm's growth rate is much lower.
Despite any intermediate fluctuations, we have only bad news to report on this stock's performance over the last year: it has tumbled by 31.71%, worse than the S&P 500's performance. Consistent with the plunge in the stock price, the company's earnings per share are down 179.31% compared to the year-earlier quarter. Naturally, the overall market trend is bound to be a significant factor. However, in one sense, the stock's sharp decline last year is a positive for future investors, making it cheaper (in proportion to its earnings over the past year) than most other stocks in its industry. But due to other concerns, we feel the stock is still not a good buy right now.
The company's current return on equity greatly increased when compared to its ROE from the same quarter one year prior. This is a signal of significant strength within the corporation. Compared to other companies in the Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels industry and the overall market, ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC's return on equity significantly trails that of both the industry average and the S&P 500.
You can view the full analysis from the report here: ANR Ratings Report


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Eso debe doler.



Ya te digo


----------



## kilipdg (7 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> También tienen que haber muchos pequeños inversores que después de pegar el braguetazo con Gowex quieren subirse al tren de Eurona ahora que el lunes empieza a cotizar en continuo.



Es posible, pero Bankia en lo que llevamos de día ha vendido 65k con un Volumen Negociado de 158.713, y todavía queda media hora. Esto no son pequeños inversores, la están tirando para abajo a toda costa.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Contratito para. Plug y +14%... Como celebren en esta casa todos los minicontratos con una fiesta de estas yo no se donde va a llegar


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Atención porque es bastante serio :8::8::8:
> 
> 
> Why Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) Is Down Today - TheStreet
> ...



Menudo finde para los anarrosos pongo algunas cosas mas que parecen importantes

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 17:01 ----------




kilipdg dijo:


> Es posible, pero Bankia en lo que llevamos de día ha vendido 65k con un Volumen Negociado de 158.713, y todavía queda media hora. Esto no son pequeños inversores, la están tirando para abajo a toda costa.



Pues hombre si Eurona funciona y les come parte del pastel está claro que se van a trasvasar inversiones de una a la otra, además con toda la subida que lleva esta acción que caiga otro 10% o 20% no debería estrañar a nadie, su PER es una locura, aquí se cotizan expectativas y si el pastel es a repartir...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

Que bonito Viernes


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

Ahora si están arreando de verdad...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Mar 2014)

Bueno, ya estamos por debajo de mínimos de ayer.... el sistema es bueno, nunca lo dudé


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bueno, ya estamos por debajo de mínimos de ayer.... el sistema es bueno, nunca lo dudé



Y lo siguiente es...


----------



## napartarra (7 Mar 2014)

comprar MAP 2,970 parecía buena idea ... al principio.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ahora si están arreando de verdad...



Y la semana que viene más...


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

cierro cortos totales.

abro mini largo stop 40 pips,


----------



## kilipdg (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Menudo finde para los anarrosos pongo algunas cosas mas que parecen importantes
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 17:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Buf con eso ya me has demostrado que no tienes mucha idea de la compañía de la que hablas, mejor me retiro de la conversación.


----------



## mpbk (7 Mar 2014)

hoy e ganao pasta, pero solo me ha servido para recuperar lo perdido durante la semana xd


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

El DAX ya está en el mismo punto de partida del Lunes, y otros tantos indices van detrás,

Estos subidones post-guano criminal tienen mucho peligro...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Y lo siguiente es...



ni puta idea, PERO, si el mínimo se marca hoy, quiere decir que PUEDE que ahora vayamos a por otro máximo. Pero es que resulta que lo próximo que me viene es OTRO mínimo, no sé no sé....


el lunes-martes tenemos un piquito (puede)
el martes-miercoles tenemos un valle (puede)

yo me he quitado de todo por si acaso, menos ence-natra-faes
las 2 primeras por no palmar, a largo será, y faes por confianza


el sp en teoria tiene una primera parada en 1873, luego en 1865 y luego en 1860, pero perder 1873, deja unas velas horribles en máximos.


Lo que no entiendo, y tengo que mirar es por qué ACS y Duro no han hecho mínimos. ah vale, han hecho 2 cuasidojis


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

kilipdg dijo:


> Buf con eso ya me has demostrado que no tienes mucha idea de la compañía de la que hablas, mejor me retiro de la conversación.



Disculpe . cual es el bpa por accion? Per de locura no pero bajo tampoco . si no le importa ilustreme y asi ganamos todos, que yo encantado de aprender

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (7 Mar 2014)

nadie dice nada de que vodafone compra ONO?


----------



## Topongo (7 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nadie dice nada de que vodafone compra ONO?



Es fijo? A la mañana se decia que dalian a bolsa. .. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es fijo? A la mañana se decia que dalian a bolsa. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



le doy una info privilegiada que me ha dado un plumilla (la radio) 

vodafone ha recontraofertado y a los mandameses accionistas de ONO

en breve en le prensa


----------



## Hannibal (7 Mar 2014)

Sobre el tema gowex, por que no ha saltado ya al continuo y eurona si? ienso: visto lo visto no debería haberlo hecho antes? Quien lo decide, la propia compañía o bme?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kilipdg (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Disculpe . cual es el bpa por accion? Per de locura no pero bajo tampoco . si no le importa ilustreme y asi ganamos todos, que yo encantado de aprender
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pues según ha dicho el CEO de Gowex, para los resultados anuales que se van a presentar este mes, se van a superar las previsiones del mercado. Y las provisiones eran 170 millones de ventas y el 27% de margen de ventas, EBITDA 50,2 beneficios 30 millones, por lo tanto, los analistas asi a ojo rumorean sobre los 180-200M€ en ventas y 32-34M€ en beneficios mas o menos.

Las cifras del 2014, resultados previstos: 
Estimación de Bankia. Ventas 275,1. EBITDA 79,7. Ciudades: 110. Beneficio neto 47,2 millones 
Estimación Aurel. Ventas 277,5. EBITDA 80,5. Beneficio neto 46,3 millones. 
Ahora mismo PER-29 (estimación 2014) 

Ahora vete al Nasdaq y mira a cuanto cotizan las empresas con un crecimiento como GOWEX, no creo que bajen del PER 40.


Por cierto, desde que Bankia ha dejado de vender como si le fuera el alma en ello, hemos recuperado casi un 5%, con esto lo digo todo y no digo nada. Cuando presenten resultados, bajo MI OPINION PERSONAL, esto va a tirar como un cohete para arriba, y ya estaría subiendo como una cosaca toda esta semana, si la cuidadora la hubiera dejado un poco tranquila.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 17:38 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre el tema gowex, por que no ha saltado ya al continuo y eurona si? ienso: visto lo visto no debería haberlo hecho antes? Quien lo decide, la propia compañía o bme?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



No ha saltado al continuo, pasa a cotizar en CONTINUO en el MAB, que es bastante diferente 

EDITO: Gowex no ha pasado a mercados senior porque de momento sus directivos no quieren, supongo porque creen que la compañía tiene más valor que el actual.


----------



## kuroi (7 Mar 2014)

PLUG va a explotar !!!!!!

+ 24%

y yo que pensé que llegué tarde a 6,68 $.......


gracias Robopoli !!!!

tienes unas cervezas pagadas en Bcn.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Que tal esos nervios?? Como va el ratio cabezazos por haber salido por plug / fapeo por haber entrado ayer?


----------



## fmc (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Atención porque es bastante serio :8::8::8:



Bertok, lo de la multa se sabía ayer y subieron un 5%


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que tal esos nervios?? Como va el ratio cabezazos por haber salido por plug / fapeo por haber entrado ayer?



Robopoli, en Valencia también tienes cervezas pagadas.
A este paso, te vas a convertir en el puto amo del hilo.

Fapeo a dos manos por entrar ayer.


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

LOL que PLUG va a pasar los 8. La entrevista de la CNBC debe haber sido la bomba


----------



## kuroi (7 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> LOL que PLUG va a pasar los 8. La entrevista de la CNBC debe haber sido la bomba



la pregunta del millón

Hasta donde llegará......... ?


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> LOL que PLUG va a pasar los 8. La entrevista de la CNBC debe haber sido la bomba



Pasados están.
Me voy a comprar víveres. Y unas cervecitas.
Dejo un rato el espectáculo.


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

kuroi dijo:


> la pregunta del millón
> 
> Hasta donde llegará......... ?



Hasta el infinito y más allá


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

fmc dijo:


> Bertok, lo de la multa se sabía ayer y subieron un 5%



OK,

20 kilazos de multa e inversiones de 200 millones en tratamiento de aguas .... es mucha pasta para una empresa que capitaliza poco más de 1 billardo.

Está a precio de saldo (20% de valor en libros) pero el precio del carbón sigue a la baja, el colchón financiero se va a acabar, existe sobrecapacidad en el sector, .... el nigga va a por ellos ....

Blanco o negro.

Pero todavía no es el momento. Manda la pauta de precios.


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pasados están.
> Me voy a comprar víveres. Y unas cervecitas.
> Dejo un rato el espectáculo.



Yeh Tio Masclet tu debes ser de Valencia no?


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Yeh Tio Masclet tu debes ser de Valencia no?



Por aquí andamos.
La semana que viene pongo el vídeo del "tio Masclet".


----------



## fmc (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> OK,
> 
> 20 kilazos de multa e inversiones de 200 millones en tratamiento de aguas .... es mucha pasta para una empresa que capitaliza poco más de 1 billardo.
> 
> ...



No te digo que no, simplemente que el artículo dice que baja por la multa, cuando ayer subió un 5% después de la multa... yo me esperaba que hubiera bajado ayer.... supongo que sería lo de comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia...


----------



## kuroi (7 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Hasta el infinito y más allá


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por aquí andamos.
> La semana que viene pongo el vídeo del "tio Masclet".



Yo también soy de Valencia aunque vivo en Madrid. El viernes que viene voy a las fallas.

Lo de PLUG de hoy es como las mascletás. Ahí va una

[YOUTUBE]ybqMJ_m_04s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (7 Mar 2014)

Que Robopoli diga de que ciudad es y así si nos coge de paso sacamos la billetera e invitamos


----------



## davinci (7 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Que Robopoli diga de que ciudad es y así si nos coge de paso sacamos la billetera e invitamos



¿Estáis seguros de que Robopoli va a necesitar a partir de ahora que alguien le invite?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que bonito Viernes



ni que lo diga, tarde primaveral. Hora de ir a llenar las terrazas.


----------



## Format (7 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es fijo? A la mañana se decia que dalian a bolsa. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Vodafone 'reaches deal to buy Spanish company Ono' - Telegraph

Vodafone ha llegado a un acuerdo preliminar para comprar el grupo español de cable Ono después de elevar su oferta inicial de la compañía, según los informes.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (7 Mar 2014)

*Spain trademark !!* 

"¿Donde está la respuesta de la familia europea? ¿Dónde está la campaña paneuropea para que la gente vaya de vacaciones a España, compre productos españoles y escuche música española, para hacer que U2 haga un álbum de flamenco?", se ha preguntado el cantante irlandés.

Leer más: 

El cantante Bono pide ante Merkel y Rajoy una campaña de la UE para apoyar a la economía española


----------



## atman (7 Mar 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> *Spain trademark !!*
> 
> "¿Donde está la respuesta de la familia europea? ¿Dónde está la campaña paneuropea para que la gente vaya de vacaciones a España, compre productos españoles y escuche música española, para hacer que U2 haga un álbum de flamenco?", se ha preguntado el cantante irlandés.
> 
> ...




Emmm... ¿¿estamos seguros de que no han copiado la noticia de ElmundoToday???


Por cierto, enhorabuena a los Plugeros, en especial a Robopoli... golazo han metío... :Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (7 Mar 2014)

plugs de mi vidaaaaaaa


----------



## Don Pedro (7 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> plugs de mi vidaaaaaaa



... Delias de mi corazón


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> plugs de mi vidaaaaaaa



Y la pasta está entrando a espuertas.


----------



## decloban (7 Mar 2014)

Menudo coitus interruptus el de hoy. La semana que viene mas y mejor.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Yo también soy de Valencia aunque vivo en Madrid. El viernes que viene voy a las fallas.
> 
> Lo de PLUG de hoy es como las mascletás. Ahí va una
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ybqMJ_m_04s[/YOUTUBE]



Grandes esas mascletás. Lástima que, por circunstancias familiares, hace tiempo que no voy a verlas en directo.


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

La entrevista con el CEO de PLUG. Esperaba a alguien más joven

The power of the plug fuels profits for Plug Power - CNBC


----------



## Se vende (7 Mar 2014)

kilipdg dijo:


> Pues según ha dicho el CEO de Gowex, para los resultados anuales que se van a presentar este mes, se van a superar las previsiones del mercado. Y las provisiones eran 170 millones de ventas y el 27% de margen de ventas, EBITDA 50,2 beneficios 30 millones, por lo tanto, los analistas asi a ojo rumorean sobre los 180-200M€ en ventas y 32-34M€ en beneficios mas o menos.
> 
> Las cifras del 2014, resultados previstos:
> Estimación de Bankia. Ventas 275,1. EBITDA 79,7. Ciudades: 110. Beneficio neto 47,2 millones
> ...



Ahora mismo PER - 45 según estimaciones de resultados, si fuesen los previstos hace unos meses el per sería de 48 ya que capitaliza 1431 millones de euros.
El PER es el actual no es del año que viene que vete tu a saber que pasa (igual gana más o menos), aún así suponiendo ese beneficio de 46-47 millones hablaríamos de un PER-31.
Sinceramente, el pelotazo fue hace varios meses, ahora tiene muchísimo peligro y el r/b deja de compensar.


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Grandes esas mascletás. Lástima que, por circunstancias familiares, hace tiempo que no voy a verlas en directo.



Vaya lo siento


----------



## kilipdg (7 Mar 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Ahora mismo PER - 45 según estimaciones de resultados, si fuesen los previstos hace unos meses el per sería de 48 ya que capitaliza 1431 millones de euros.
> El PER es el actual no es del año que viene que vete tu a saber que pasa (igual gana más o menos), aún así suponiendo ese beneficio de 46-47 millones hablaríamos de un PER-31.
> Sinceramente, el pelotazo fue hace varios meses, ahora tiene muchísimo peligro y el r/b deja de compensar.



Es imposible hacer estimaciones con la cotización actual cuando está dando esos vaivenes, esas estimaciones son con la cotización a 19,5€ creo recordar que lo he hecho. Hoy sin ir mas lejos estaba perdiendo un 6% y ha acabado con un 1% de pérdidas, no juegues con la ventaja del cierre 

Bueno, estamos ya con el 2014 en curso, y con la empresa anunciando cada día nuevos contratos en distintas franquicias y países por todo el mundo. Hoy creo que han anunciado un acuerdo con starbucks, ayer con una cadena de pizzerias de EEUU, anteayer ficharon una ciudad de sudamérica, el anterior con una ciudad de sudáfrica,... Evidentemente Gowex ya no es el chollo de antes, después de subir un 2000%, pero viendo el ritmo al que crece, y las previsiones que tiene hasta el 2020, creo que no está cara a día de hoy, y más cuando presente resultados. Aparte de que en las previsiones, no están contando la nueva plataforma de wifi WE2, dato importante a tener en cuenta.

Los mercados descuentan perspectivas futuras, y la de Gowex a día de hoy no puede ser mejor, de ahí a que diga que para mi no está nada cara actualmente.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

PLUIG triplicando su media trimestral de volumen, y quedan tres horas de compra-venta...


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> PLUIG triplicando su media trimestral de volumen, y quedan tres horas de compra-venta...



Yo ayer me salí y menos mal que he vuelto a entrar a primera hora


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

ANR Ass Breaker :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## davinci (7 Mar 2014)

¿Qué tal veis BLDP? ¿Acompañando a FCEL y PLUG en las subidas?


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muy grande, Atman. Un poco descortes por el uso del tu en lugar de usted, pero bien hecho.
> 
> A mi me enervan las cartas y ofertas en las que me tutean...donde estan esos aduladores vendedores chinescos???
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



A mí también me ha chirriado un poco el no tratarla de usted, creo que es lo correcto en esta situación.
Por lo demás ha sido bastante suave, le falta algo de picardía o ironía. No sabría decirte qué pero algo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ANR Ass Breaker :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



A partir de ahora son las anorrotos...::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Pues compramos más ANR....

No las vendí ayer pensando que esa visita a los 5,4X "era la buena".

Y efectivamente, era la buena para vender...

Entramos a ver qué pasa...amonoh!


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A partir de ahora son las anorrotos...::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Una cíclica en primaria bajista es muy peligrosa.

Éstos de Goldman son unos perracos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## kilipdg (7 Mar 2014)

Por cierto hoy han entrevistado al CEO de Gowex, Jenaro García.

Recomiendo 100x100 escucharlo.

Entrevista GOWEX


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Mar 2014)

Me he fijado en Deoleo después de la subida de hoy.
Parece que quiere tirar hacia arriba y lleva unas semanas con bastante volumen pero hasta que no supere los 0,52 no entraría.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que tal esos nervios?? Como va el ratio cabezazos por haber salido por plug / fapeo por haber entrado ayer?



Eres el puto amo. Punto

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Emmm... ¿¿estamos seguros de que no han copiado la noticia de ElmundoToday???
> 
> 
> Por cierto, enhorabuena a los Plugeros, en especial a Robopoli... golazo han metío... :Aplauso:




Pues lo acabo de ver en la tele, es verdadero lo de Bono.:XX:


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

ANR está peligrosa.

Mínimos históricos práctivamente.....y el dólar en 1,386

Tan peligrosa como tentadora.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> ANR está peligrosa.
> 
> Mínimos históricos práctivamente.....y el dólar en 1,386
> 
> Tan peligrosa como tentadora.



Que respetara la banda de 4,7 - 4,9 sería una anomalía técnica.

Próximo nivel andará por los 4,2 y no será el último.


----------



## Krim (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Que respetara la banda de 4,7 - 4,9 sería una anomalía técnica.
> 
> Próximo nivel andará por los 4,2 y no será el último.



Y efectivamente No creo que lo respete. Lo normal es que cierre en torno a los 5.1. Si no, asunto.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Mar 2014)

Colonial en los 2 euros.
Desde el 6 de enero en dos meses se ha marcado un X3.


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Atención porque es bastante serio :8::8::8:
> 
> 
> Why Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) Is Down Today - TheStreet
> ...





Verás cómo dejan de contaminar ..... por lo que esas noticias no son malas de por sí. Une que el nigger no puede ser reelegido.

GS son los mismos que recomiendan empresas tecnológicas que cotizan 40 veces las ventas (algunas ni las tienen).

El carbón como las commodities son cíclicas y por ello los grandes toman posiciones muy fuertes con visión de ciclo (años) y eso no ocurre con las tecnológicas. Con ello quiero decir que la acumulación lleva tiempo y magrean las noticias para que los pardillos suelten el papel en los mínimos. Paciencia.

P.D: GS dice que los precios del carbón van a bajar en 2014, 2015 y 2016. Qué guay!!!!, vaya bolita de cristal. Acumularán y de repente cambiarán recomendaciones.


----------



## atman (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Que respetara la banda de 4,7 - 4,9 sería una anomalía técnica.
> 
> Próximo nivel andará por los 4,2 y no será el último.



4,60 tengo la dolorosa salida


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Esperemos velote al cierre para ponerla por encima de 5


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Verás cómo dejan de contaminar ..... por lo que esas noticias no son malas de por sí. Une que el nigger no puede ser reelegido.
> 
> GS son los mismos que recomiendan empresas tecnológicas que cotizan 40 veces las ventas (algunas ni las tienen).
> 
> ...



Leo post tuyos y es visualizar al nuevo mesias con forma de pepino con gafas anunciando la salvacion y pasta gansa para aquellos que abracen la fe 

El problema es que Bertok acojona muchisimo cuando escribe,tiene mucha practica cogida ya.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Esperemos velote al cierre para ponerla por encima de 5



¿crees que eso supone algo?

Los que han salido has sido las manos fuertes, no las gacelas. El volumen ha sido bestial, en máximos de los últimos 6 meses.

Un 3º intento a los mínimos no tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

Como los usanos se pongan al día en guano, van a dejar la "verde pradera" tostada.

Hoy se han cepillado un montón de gacelas con la trolleada del dato del paro USA


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿crees que eso supone algo?
> 
> Los que han salido has sido las manos fuertes, no las gacelas. El volumen ha sido bestial, en máximos de los últimos 6 meses.
> 
> Un 3º intento a los mínimos no tiene buena pinta.



Partiendo de que de análisis técnico no tengo ni idea.... 

Supone que cerrando por encima de 5, pandoro no nos la mete hasta el fondo amigo bertok!!! 

Solo eso.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Leo post tuyos y es visualizar al nuevo mesias con forma de pepino con gafas anunciando la salvacion y pasta gansa para aquellos que abracen la fe
> 
> El problema es que Bertok acojona muchisimo cuando escribe,tiene mucha practica cogida ya.



Tú eliges: O el el wannabismo de mira que larga la tenemos y nos vamos a forrar para gastarlo en putas y dronjas ...... o la realidad es la que es en una primaria bajista de un valor cíclico de un sector que da miedo.

Y yo entraré ..... cuando no quede una puta gacela pastando en el infierno ::

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 20:28 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Como los usanos se pongan al día en guano, van a dejar la "verde pradera" tostada.
> 
> Hoy se han cepillado un montón de gacelas con la trolleada del dato del paro USA



Cuando gire de verdad y los gaceléridos nos respeten sus SL en los chicharrillos patrios ...... ::::::


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

Partiendo de que mis conocimientos de AT no van mas alla de mirar una grafica y empezar a ver rayas imaginarias marcando canales al tun tun...

Donde esta esa primaria bajista? Yo lo que veo es un suelo que es minimo historico en los 4,70's...y de romperlos ahi si que pensaria que esto se va a los infiernos mas profundos


----------



## viendolasVenir (7 Mar 2014)

Desde que leí a Robopoli hablar de Plug y Fcel, que las llevo siguiendo y me parece que siempre llego tarde y nunca me atrevo a entrar porque el mercado usano lo tengo como un tema que no me habia planteado hasta ahora.
Cuanto teneis pensado que podría subir? Hasta 10 es una locura?
Vale la pena entrar ahora?
Es que con estas subidas tan bestias, parece que vaya a caer como una piedra cual lunes negro.
Y entre que me decido y que no, las veo pasar y se me queda cara de tonto ...


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

viendolasVenir dijo:


> Desde que leí a Robopoli hablar de Plug y Fcel, que las llevo siguiendo y me parece que siempre llego tarde y nunca me atrevo a entrar porque el mercado usano lo tengo como un tema que no me habia planteado hasta ahora.
> Cuanto teneis pensado que podría subir? Hasta 10 es una locura?
> Vale la pena entrar ahora?
> Es que con estas subidas tan bestias, parece que vaya a caer como una piedra cual lunes negro.
> Y entre que me decido y que no, las veo pasar y se me queda cara de tonto ...




A ver estudiau.

Lo que preguntas nadie lo sabe.

Bajo tu propio riesgo hamijo!!

Es posible que lunes suba un 15%.

tambien es posible que lo baje.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

Algo me dice que nos vamos a quedar sin ese velote final de ultima hora por encima de los 5...veo sufrimiento y dolor cual levantador de piedras de 100 kilos por cada centimo que consigue moverse hacia arriba...


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

Goldman Sachs Kills the Coal Miners - Stocks To Watch - Barrons.com

En Australia se está sacando carbón a manta .... y está más cerca de los consumidores chinos e indios.

Peabody y tal pascual ...


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Si apolo, esta jodido el asunto....pánico me da el lunes, me veo vendiendo a pérdidas despues e haber ido sacándola platita....


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

A riesgo de que esto termine pareciendo un grupo de terapia,yo las tengo en 6,20 y lo de cerrar sin perdidas ya me suena a algo lejano...ya se sabe aquello de que siempre hay alguien que esta peor que tu.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A riesgo de que esto termine pareciendo un grupo de terapia,yo las tengo en 6,20 y lo de cerrar sin perdidas ya me suena a algo lejano...ya se sabe aquello de que siempre hay alguien que esta peor que tu.



En el foro los hay por encima de 7.4$, siempre los hay más jodidos.

Depende del horizonte de inversión y la pasta que tengas.

Si le metes +100k€ pues es lógico que haya cierto miedo, pero si les metes 15-20K€ y puedes olvidarlo durante unos años .... sabrás que le puedes hacer un x0 ó un x6.

Suerte


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Ahora es cuando debería empezar a escalar un poco y a ultima hora velote

Pero para arriba, hoyga!!


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora es cuando debería empezar a escalar un poco y a ultima hora velote
> 
> Pero para arriba, hoyga!!



*Vaaaaaaaaaaaaamos coño*


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

Se equivoco de sentido...y sera que no se habia especificado claramente 

Me voy,esto no hay cuerpo que lo aguante ::


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Alla va.....lol

Lol por decir algo


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

*Anorrotos' massacre*


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Anorrotos' massacre*


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

Está cogiendo carrerilla....jaja, en fin....party time!!,

Habrà que beber para olvidar..amonoh!!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Mar 2014)

La verdad es que me están dando unas ganas de venderlas y comprar PLUG...total en un dia recuperaría lo perdido que ya va por el 30% no? ::::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Está cogiendo carrerilla....jaja, en fin....party time!!,
> 
> Habrà que beber para olvidar..amonoh!!!


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

¿Cierre plano?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Flojito pepitoria, flojito


----------



## Durmiente (7 Mar 2014)

Los artistas han cerrado en verde....


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

Los chicos de GS han hecho su trabajo y han fostiado ANR para cerrar en el puto mínimo con el mayor volumen del último año y una caída del 12,5% :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Joder con que saña han aniquilado a la puta gacelada :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

El rebote del lunes va a ser épico.


Se admiten gifs....jajaja


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> El rebote del lunes va a ser épico.
> 
> 
> Se admiten gifs....jajaja



ya verás .... la que tienen preparada :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## IRobot (7 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Anorrotos' massacre*



Qué jrande señor Bertok! Entre esto que podría ser un digno título de peli porno y lo de ayer de las putas, está usted sembrao!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

4,81 marca el after...alguien tiene que estar partendose la caja por ahí...


----------



## kuroi (7 Mar 2014)

solo puedo decir una cosa a robopoli:

PLUG + 30%









por cierto aguanto mis ACI´s .....


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Qué jrande señor Bertok! Entre esto que podría ser un digno título de peli porno y lo de ayer de las putas, está usted sembrao!! :XX::XX::XX:



es un plagio :fiufiu:


----------



## IRobot (7 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> es un plagio :fiufiu:



Cierto, acabo de ver que el mérito es del Pirata... Me pasa por empezar a leer por el final... Pues nada, al César lo que es del César y el mérito de hoy para el señor Guybrush...


----------



## Chila (7 Mar 2014)

Plug Power - Home

Disfrutenlas.
Y gracias a Robopoli. Un grande.
Si vienes por Girona, tienes pagada una cena.


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

¿Y esas costumbres? Esta señorita felicita a los de PLUG por su +30% e intenta animar a los de Anarosa


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 4,81 marca el after...alguien tiene que estar partendose la caja por ahí...



están nokeados ::::::


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 4,81 marca el after...alguien tiene que estar partendose la caja por ahí...



4,82::


----------



## davinci (7 Mar 2014)

Voy cargadito de FCEL y PLUG. Os podéis hacer una idea de para quién van hoy todos mis agradecimientos.

Compré ACI hace unos días, pero no me sentía cómodo dentro y lo sustituí por los arriba indicados. Dichoso instinto.

Animo a los que llevan carga negativa.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> El rebote del lunes va a ser épico.
> 
> 
> Se admiten gifs....jajaja









::


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> ¿Y esas costumbres? Esta señorita felicita a los de PLUG por su +30% e intenta animar a los de Anarosa



animar? Va a comprar acciones a saco?::


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Venir de cumple familiar y ver que ha pegado un petardazo PLUG, FCEL, DLIA y la madre que las parió a las 3 no tiene precio! 
Mentiría si no dijera que de vez en cuando lo iba mirando de reojillo con el móvil pero la traca final si me la había perdido y me ha dado una alegría cuando lo he visto ahora de pelotas!
Espero que se hayan repartido muchos miles de € por aquí. Me alegraría mucho!!
Y no soy puta máquina ni nada de eso. Esta vez ha habido suerte y ahora habrá que estar atento para perdernos la menor parte posible de la fiesta.
Saludos


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

va de jembras ...


----------



## vermer (7 Mar 2014)

Enhorabuena a Robopoli y sus seguidores.Ha revolucionado el hilo...y sus ganacias Yo ya tengo ocupada mi porción de riesgo pero espero seguir aprendiendo.

Después del pedazo de día de ayer con lo solar y el carbón, no le he prestado atención a la sesión de hoy... confiado.....joder que ambientazo han puesto las anarrosas y pandoro.

Las veo muy feas para incrementar mi posicion. Veo mejor lo solar chino.


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

4,83.....el imperio romano no se hizo en un dia.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> 4,83.....el imperio romano no se hizo en un dia.



There's no hope :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]N2KLxxi7ftw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2014)

No me seas cenizo....

Estoy viendo "el ente"

Promete.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No me seas cenizo....
> 
> Estoy viendo "el ente"
> 
> Promete.....



Tito c el ente??

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (8 Mar 2014)

Ahora sí que tenemos un doji en máximos en el SP, como Dios manda


----------



## paulistano (8 Mar 2014)

De aqui han salido muchas pelis tipo paranormal activity y tal y cual

El ente (1982) - IMDb


----------



## ane agurain (8 Mar 2014)

semanal







diario


----------



## Krim (8 Mar 2014)

A ver, repasemos:

- Una multa de 27 minolles que ya se conocía

- compromiso de hacer una instalación de presupuesto "dedo al viento" 200 millones. Quien se piense que esto viene de sorpresa es que no tiene ni puta idea de nada.

- Una macropandorada del 12% con downgrade de una agencia turbia.

- ACI bajando un 5% con volumen bajo.

Todo huele a chufa que te cagas. Eso si la chufa bien puede seguir hasta los 4....pero el tufo es apabullante.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (8 Mar 2014)

No voy a decir en referencia a qué, pero cuántos de aquí habéis recibido hoy un privado amenzando?


----------



## paulistano (8 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> No voy a decir en referencia a qué, pero cuántos de aquí habéis recibido hoy un privado amenzando?



:

Cuentanos mas ane.

Yo tambien quiero recibir privados asi, es muy aburrido ver como bajan las anr sin poderte cagar en la piiiiiiiimadre de alguien:ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (8 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> :
> 
> Cuentanos mas ane.
> 
> Yo tambien quiero recibir privados asi, es muy aburrido ver como bajan las anr sin poderte cagar en la piiiiiiiimadre de alguien:ouch:





Sé de otros 2 foreros que también me han confirmado que han recibido, pero si esto ya va mal, puede acabar peor


----------



## burbujito1982 (8 Mar 2014)

suben las pilas y baja el carbón. Y a doble dígito!

hay alguna razón "de consenso" para estos moviemtos?


----------



## ane agurain (8 Mar 2014)

De lo que nadie dice nada es del precio del cobre y de lo que este indicador significa para las Bolsas... mirad la caída


Recordemos:
https://ispyetf.wordpress.com/tag/correlation-between-copper-and-sp-500/




vamos, que pinta que vamos a atacar máximos...



yo creo que vamos a los "1929" en el SP


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sé de otros 2 foreros que también me han confirmado que han recibido, pero si esto ya va mal, puede acabar peor



Cuente cuente, novela negra para el fin de semana


Ah y " las foreras" ¿que pasa con las foreras? 8 de marzo y sin privados amenazantes .... :´´(.. ......brase visto


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2014)

Lo que da dinero en bolsa es llevar la contraria al consenso (out of the box)....claro siempre que uno tenga la razon.Por cierto estoy intentando organizar mis ideas en una pag o blog pero el nombre me trae por la calle de la amargura ..Alguna sugerencia?Busco un titulo facil de recordar,formal y que sea original.


----------



## Krim (8 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> No voy a decir en referencia a qué, pero cuántos de aquí habéis recibido hoy un privado amenzando?



Pues yo no tengo nada, y mira que he hecho lo posible por cabrear a unos cuantos chalados, pero se ve que me he equivocado de objetivo :/.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que da dinero en bolsa es llevar la contraria al consenso (out of the box)....claro siempre que uno tenga la razon.Por cierto estoy intentando organizar mis ideas en una pag o blog pero el nombre me trae por la calle de la amargura ..Alguna sugerencia?Busco un titulo facil de recordar,formal y que sea original.



Pues si quiere ocurrencias yo le ire poniendo, no quiere decir que sean buenas 8:

Bolsa o mochila (quizas poco formal para usted)

Canales y tendencias

Bolsafermosa ( la pastora de la Finojosa)


----------



## Chila (8 Mar 2014)

Yo no he recibido nada ane.


----------



## Topongo (8 Mar 2014)

Yo tampoco he recibido nada.... pero en que sentido puede acabar esto peor? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (8 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

No he sido amenazado de momento. Al igual que el coronel, no tengo quien me escriba.
Pero que no se le ocurra a nadie que le mando mi antivirus.

Ponzi, unas ideas:

- Cómo ganar dinero cuando la bolsa sube y viceversa.

- Bolsia y Eutanasia.

- De la bolsa a los servicios sociales.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que da dinero en bolsa es llevar la contraria al consenso (out of the box)....claro siempre que uno tenga la razon.Por cierto estoy intentando organizar mis ideas en una pag o blog pero el nombre me trae por la calle de la amargura ..Alguna sugerencia?Busco un titulo facil de recordar,formal y que sea original.



No se complique:
Oracle of Madrid.


----------



## paulistano (8 Mar 2014)

Ánimo con el blog, ponzi.

El título que quieras pero no incluyas el nombre "ponzi", echa para atrás:fiufiu:

"Invertir es fácil"


Me descojono, que nos lo digan a los de ANR:Baile:


Alpha Natural (ANR) closed down more than 12% following a scathing Goldman Sachs downgrade of the coal company. In issuing a sell rating, Goldman cited already-extensive cost-cutting efforts that leave Alpha Natural with little room to reduce expenses further, noting that high levels of debt and other liabilities will hamper the coal company's ability to restructure its operations to survive low coal prices. The analyst firm also believes that operating earnings in 2015 could be just half what most investors currently expect, citing weakness in the metallurgical coal market. Given the long struggles that the coal market has faced, the news hit not only Alpha, but also shares of other coal companies throughout the industry -- even ones that Goldman still has buy ratings on.


----------



## Que viene (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que da dinero en bolsa es llevar la contraria al consenso (out of the box)....claro siempre que uno tenga la razon.Por cierto estoy intentando organizar mis ideas en una pag o blog pero el nombre me trae por la calle de la amargura ..Alguna sugerencia?Busco un titulo facil de recordar,formal y que sea original.



Blogsa te vale?


----------



## egarenc (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que da dinero en bolsa es llevar la contraria al consenso (out of the box)....claro siempre que uno tenga la razon.Por cierto estoy intentando organizar mis ideas en una pag o blog pero el nombre me trae por la calle de la amargura ..Alguna sugerencia?Busco un titulo facil de recordar,formal y que sea original.



ValueThinking blog, algo mas tradicional podría ser el tan amanido 'FundamentaCacas ' Blog . 
Animo Ponzi, ya sabes que muchos por aquí te vamos a seguir y si necesitas apoyo ya sabes...

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## peseteuro (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que da dinero en bolsa es llevar la contraria al consenso (out of the box)....claro siempre que uno tenga la razon.Por cierto estoy intentando organizar mis ideas en una pag o blog pero el nombre me trae por la calle de la amargura ..Alguna sugerencia?Busco un titulo facil de recordar,formal y que sea original.





eyesVSbrain
Ziponindicator


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

LoL LoL Looooolo LoLoLoLo LoLoLoooooooLo







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2014)

Ideas para ese blog:

Valor intrínseco
buscando valor
el dedo de Graham


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ideas para ese blog:
> 
> Valor intrínseco
> buscando valor
> el dedo de Graham



¿Habeis visto el Value?::

Mis condolencias a los Anarrotos. Hay que seguir la regla Ojos antes que cerebro, y los ojos llevan diciendo varios años que ahi el dinero no quiere estar...Cuando haya catalizador de que el carbon se recupera se entra y ya esta. Estar ahi con mucho dinero es un riesgo inasumible, y estar con poco, pues tampoco merece la pena, en mi opinion.

Enhorabuena a Robo y seguidores. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## fmc (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que da dinero en bolsa es llevar la contraria al consenso (out of the box)....claro siempre que uno tenga la razon.Por cierto estoy intentando organizar mis ideas en una pag o blog pero el nombre me trae por la calle de la amargura ..Alguna sugerencia?Busco un titulo facil de recordar,formal y que sea original.



Fundamental, querido Watson


----------



## Montegrifo (8 Mar 2014)

Pues yo sí que aprovecharía para incluir ponzi en el título, si va a seguir usándolo, me explico, al final los blogs se siguen por contenidos y recomendaciones y no por su título, en cambio sería un elemento diferenciador del resto de blogs value. Yo por ejemplo, ya a veces sigo una empresa de las que nombra mucho y para mí es una empresa ponzi, ya no tiene las connotaciones negativas, sino que ya ha creado, a pequeña escala, una marca. 
En cuanto a sugerencias, yo tengo muy poca imaginación para eso pero ahí van algunas

Separando la paja de los ponzi
Buscando ponzis en bolsa
A la caza de ponzi
Comprando ponzis


----------



## Tono (8 Mar 2014)

Me gusta la idea de Montegrifo

- Los fundamentales de Ponzi

- Ponzi's Best Invers (aquí puedes cobrar por la publi subliminal)

- Investments and reversals by Ponzi (doble sentido de inversión en castellano)



He estado mirando la web de Interactive Brokers. Parece que te ponen todo el mundo USA al alcance de la mano por 1$. 
¿Tan fácil y barato es? (entiendo que en realidad el pago por sus servicios es de 10$ al mes salvo que operes con muchísimo dinero, lo que sigue siendo un regalo)

tengo muchas preguntas:

Son serios?
La transferencia de dinero es inmediata? Cobran por transferencia?
Cobran tan poco como dicen por el cambio de divisas?
las cuentas omnibus son seguras?
Hacienda no se entera de nada?
Puedes dejar los dólares el tiempo que quieras y cambiar cuando quieras a €?


Agradezco muchísimo todas las respuestas. Me gustaría empezar a invertir en USA, donde está el futuro y las grandes oportunidades, pero con los brokers españoles las comisiones y el coste por cambio de divisa tiran para atrás.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2014)

Offtopic calorro

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ura-nacionalidad-dominicana.html#post11133623


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

http://www.acting-man.com/?p=29090


Conclusion:

There is plenty of scope for a financial/economic 'accident' in China now that money supply growth is slowing down sharply. Like nearly every year, we wonder once again if the mandarins in Beijing will be able to pull yet another rabbit out of the hat. One of these days, the wizards will come up empty.


Se va abé un follón que no saben ni onde san metío
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 13:26 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Offtopic calorro
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ura-nacionalidad-dominicana.html#post11133623



Me parece que llevaba viviendo alli mucho tiempo....entre republica bananeras no es de tontos elegir aquello, no?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> China: Bubble Trouble May Be Brewing |
> 
> 
> Conclusion:
> ...



De impuestos me parece a mí el tema


----------



## Montegrifo (8 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> He estado mirando la web de Interactive Brokers. Parece que te ponen todo el mundo USA al alcance de la mano por 1$.
> ¿Tan fácil y barato es? (entiendo que en realidad el pago por sus servicios es de 10$ al mes salvo que operes con muchísimo dinero, lo que sigue siendo un regalo)
> 
> tengo muchas preguntas:
> ...



Yo hice todos los trámites para darme de alta y al final no me pasé por no tener liquidez (bankias de mi vida y tal) y ahora he retomado el asunto y voy a traspasar el dinero próximamente. Por lo que yo he buscado por internet, foros, opiniones y demás sí parecen ser muy serios y las comisiones en usa es un escándalo para lo que estamos acostumbrados aquí. Yo incluso no veo mal las comisiones para Europa y nuestro mercado patrio pero bueno, ya según vaya funcionando me planteo traspasar todo.
No cobra por recibir la transferencia y ya depende de tu banco. Por lo visto te dan un número de cuenta de ellos europeo para facilitarte tu transferencia, de hecho, en realidad creo que operamos con una sucursal de ellos en uk. 
A nuestra querida hacienda no le dicen nada de nada. Pero ojo! Se considera dinero en el extranjero, lo digo porque habría que presentar el modelo ese 720 de bienes en el extranjero si superas los límites. Y luego cada uno de buena fe :: declara cada año en su declaración los beneficios (cuidado que al ser beneficios en el extranjero si no se declaran, gracias a montoro y sus compinches eso no prescribe nunca)
Y lo del cambio entre dólares y euros es una de las mejores ventajas desde mi punto de vista. Yo abrí la cuenta en euros,my ya según me vaya interesando voy cambiando.
Por poner pegas, el uso de la interfaz web no es sencilla, a primera vista echa un poco para atrás, aunque quien lleva tiempo dice que es cuestión de acostumbrarse.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Mar 2014)

He venido a hablar de mi hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/513670-soberania-peligro-de-extincion-portugal-estara-supervisada-ue-y-fmi-20-anos-mas.html

Buenos findes y tal.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2014)

Muchas gracias por todos los amables comentarios y consejos que me habéis dado,algunas ideas han sido francamente buenas.
Al final de titulo voy a hacer una mezcla de varios

De momento ya he comprado el dominio

www.thinkinvalue.com

Eso si pido un poco de paciencia, soy muy inexperto en este mundillo, eso si le pondré ganas.


----------



## Chila (8 Mar 2014)

Suerte ponzi!!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2014)

Ni pelucos de tropocientos dolares, ni yates,...gafas de oro , coño.


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Mar 2014)

Atencion a MTS que parece estar dibujando el 2º hombro de un discreto HCHi. Estoy por comprar un paquetito el lunes y dejar una orden mas gorda entorno al 10,60. No creo que baje de 10,50.

Alguien mas lo ve? 1er hombro jun 2012


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Atencion a MTS que parece estar dibujando el 2º hombro de un discreto HCHi. Estoy por comprar un paquetito el lunes y dejar una orden mas gorda entorno al 10,60. No creo que baje de 10,50.
> 
> Alguien mas lo ve? 1er hombro jun 2012



Un buen amigo me dijo en navidades que no tocar MTS hasta los 6 leuros ::::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Atencion a MTS que parece estar dibujando el 2º hombro de un discreto HCHi. Estoy por comprar un paquetito el lunes y dejar una orden mas gorda entorno al 10,60. No creo que baje de 10,50.
> 
> Alguien mas lo ve? 1er hombro jun 2012



Puede ser una opción, este tipo de cíclicas en caso de confirmarse recuperación tienen recorrido. Lo comento precisamente Parames en la conferencia de Bestinver...



bertok dijo:


> Un buen amigo me dijo en navidades que no tocar MTS hasta los 6 leuros ::::::



Mi director de sucursal me recomendó preferentes de caja madrid y me recibía con un "Que tal, amigo" :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Puede ser una opción, este tipo de cíclicas en caso de confirmarse recuperación tienen recorrido. Lo comento precisamente Parames en la conferencia de Bestinver...
> 
> 
> 
> Mi director de sucursal me recomendó preferentes de caja madrid y me recibía con un "Que tal, amigo" :XX::XX:



No hay recuperación, amigo ::::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No hay recuperación, amigo ::::::



Después de meses de rally, vienes con el no hay recuperación. Los beneficios empresariales están en máximos

Dejos unos gatos, a falta de boobs que es sabado:


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Después de meses de rally, vienes con el no hay recuperación. Los beneficios empresariales están en máximos



:::::: que humor más fino tienes.

Las empresas españolas van bien :::::: y estásn ampliamente infravaloradas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> :::::: que humor más fino tienes.
> 
> Las empresas españolas van bien :::::: y estásn ampliamente infravaloradas.



Yo no hablo de spain... obviamente solo nos queda ser un país al estilo de argentina o Venezuela.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Yo no hablo de spain... obviamente solo nos queda ser un país al estilo de argentina o Venezuela.



La práctica totalidad del rally usano de los últimos 5 años se explica por la acción de la FED. Hay un gráfico en ZH sobre la evolución del SP diferenciando sobre la revalorización en los días de POMO y en los que no hay POMO :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Han subido el BPA a base de recomprar acciones ::::::

Está claro el Don´t fight the FED pero el ciclo ya es muy extenso, el mayor desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La práctica totalidad del rally usano de los últimos 5 años se explica por la acción de la FED. Hay un gráfico en ZH sobre la evolución del SP diferenciando sobre la revalorización en los días de POMO y en los que no hay POMO :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Han subido el BPA a base de recomprar acciones ::::::
> 
> Está claro el Don´t fight the FED pero el ciclo ya es muy extenso, el mayor desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.



No se lo discuto, pero no creo que quieran bajarse del burro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Después de meses de rally, vienes con el hay recuperación. Los beneficios empresariales están en máximos
> 
> Dejos unos gatos, a falta de boobs que es sabado:



Y la deuda también está en máximos, y la deuda. ¿Y son los beneficios o las ventas las que están en máximos? ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y la deuda también está en máximos, y la deuda. ¿Y son los beneficios o las ventas las que están en máximos? ienso:



Cada uno sabe si ha de ponerse largo, corto o no estar en los mercados. Si todos pensáramos lo mismo esto no funciona


----------



## vermer (8 Mar 2014)

PONZI:
- Nos informas cuando tengas el blog rulando. Ya tenemos el de Guybrush y el tuyo.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que da dinero en bolsa es llevar la contraria al consenso (out of the box)....claro siempre que uno tenga la razon.Por cierto estoy intentando organizar mis ideas en una pag o blog pero el nombre me trae por la calle de la amargura ..Alguna sugerencia?Busco un titulo facil de recordar,formal y que sea original.



*OSOS y TOROS, MAGIC OF MADRID*

podrias analizar un chirraro usano PLUG (menudo burbujón)


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2014)

vermer dijo:


> PONZI:
> - Nos informas cuando tengas el blog rulando. Ya tenemos el de Guybrush y el tuyo.



Y el de FraNR, aunque no esté estod días. Saludos

Pregunt de Dummi


Porqué montan un blog? O para qué montan un blog?

¿ se gana pasta?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y el de FraNR, aunque no esté estod días. Saludos
> 
> Pregunt de Dummi
> 
> ...



Motivo uno: attention whorismo ::
Motivo dos: ayuda a ordenar las ideas.inocho:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2014)

El sanguinario tren de Strélnikov atraviesa los mercados | Zona Trading | Cinco Días


Gracia Piraton,


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.acting-man.com/?p=29090
> 
> 
> Conclusion:
> ...



Todo el mundo ha estado hinchado al rebuzo usano y a sus manguerazos. Cuando hay bebida gratis, todos se maman gratis y todos son simpaticos. Ahora toca volver a casa y muchos no encuentran las llaves del coche ni tienen dinero para el taxi. Volveran a serpobres. Muy parecido al pepitolandia hispanistani.

Señores, lo hemos dicho muchas veces. Lo importe es lo relativo y los usanos van a ganar mas posicion por lo que los demas bajen que por lo que sean capaces de subir. Muchoa mal llamados emergentes van a volver al medievo. El dinero volvera a Usa y muchoa paisea seran arrasados.

De una puta vez todos a la cola. Las deudas son muchas y las devaluaciones de moneda les daran a los usanos la propiedad de muchas cosas.

Todo lo tienen pensado. El slow motion no deja ver la estrategia pero el tiempo va imponiendo su yugo.

Vuelve la dictadura economica usana. La fiesta se acaba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

La historia ha demostrado que quien empieza la guerra de divisas es el que sale reforzado. La cuestión es: ¿serán capaces los usanos de lograr frenar a tiempo toda esta batería de políticas no-convencionales?

¿Que van a seguir mejor que el resto? Ni lo dudes. ¿Que la mayor parte de la población usana es cada vez más pobre? Tampoco.

En Asia pueden llover ostias como panes. Abenomics jodiendo la marrana, una posible crisis china, los korenaos más cabreaos que pocholo en el proyecto hombre, chinos y japos discutiendo por tres peñones... 

Cuando no se puede crear más riqueza, se la tienes que robar al vecino.


----------



## ... (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por todos los amables comentarios y consejos que me habéis dado,algunas ideas han sido francamente buenas.
> Al final de titulo voy a hacer una mezcla de varios
> 
> De momento ya he comprado el dominio
> ...



Mucho ánimo con el blog, aquí tendrás un lector más.


Al que preguntaba lo del blog... además de lo que han dicho ya, si se actualiza con cierta frecuencia, los contenidos son de calidad y tiene éxito en forma de visitas, hasta se puede ganar un dinerito, pero requiere empeño y paciencia.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2014)

Forza Ponzi. Todo un señor.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Mar 2014)

Se rumorea compra de Ono por VDFNe.:Baile:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Mar 2014)

China, Currency Wars | Unai Gaztelumendi

Os traigo este artículo de Unai, puede que china haya entrado en la guerra de divisas recientemente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

Mae mía, manifestación de feminazis aprovechando que es el día de la mujer trabajadora. Estas tienen un cacao en la cabeza... :ouch:

Es indescriptible la soflama.... No hay remedio. En lugar de juntarnos todos para reclamar una democracia verdadera y nueva constitución, las imbéciles estas hablando de ovarios, coños y abortos (eso si, sus mamandurrias no les molesta que las paguen loh hombres fassitah archienemigos de la mujel)


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mae mía, manifestación de feminazis aprovechando que es el día de la mujer trabajadora. Estas tienen un cacao en la cabeza... :ouch:
> 
> Es indescriptible la soflama.... No hay remedio. En lugar de juntarnos todos para reclamar una democracia verdadera y nueva constitución, las imbéciles estas hablando de ovarios, coños y abortos (eso si, sus mamandurrias no les molesta que las paguen loh hombres fassitah archienemigos de la mujel)



Por mi barrio en algunos monumentos han puesto sabanas moradas y mas de una estaba gritando medio poseida, el que? Aun no lo se...A veces me preguntó si no nos estaremos dirigiendo hacia nuestra propia autodestruccion


----------



## Hannibal (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A veces me preguntó si no nos estaremos dirigiendo hacia nuestra propia autodestruccion



¿Autodestrucción por qué? Éstas son el equivalente al típico macho ibérico de toda la vida, pero por algún extraño motivo, a uno se le ha repudiado y a las otras se les consiente en parte porque hay mucho mamoneo con ayudas por detrás. Nada que no se haya hablado en este foro con el tema viogen.

De todas formas, por mi experiencia puedo decir que aquellas chicas que he conocido que aseguraban que eran superindependientes y jamás se casarían ni tendrían hijos... pues ya os imaginais lo que ha pasado. El reloj biológico es imparable.


----------



## Tono (8 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Por mi barrio en algunos monumentos han puesto sabanas moradas y mas de una estaba gritando medio poseida, el que? Aun no lo se...A veces me preguntó si no nos estaremos dirigiendo hacia nuestra propia autodestruccion



yo lo sufro en mis carnes, me he mordido la lengua cientos de veces.

Mi hermana, lesbiana, a cuya pareja quiero como a alguien más de mi familia desde hace muchos años, es una activista feminazi radical. A veces la oigo hablar con tal menosprecio hacia los hombres que me da miedo, lo mismo que algunas amigas suyas, todas del mismo palo (funcionarias, feminazis, asexuadas :S) 
Varias amigas suyas quedaron preñadas planificando todo, dejando al padre en la estacada y obligándolo a pagar manutención. Con denuncias de por medio falsas por maltrato para sacárselos de encima a la tremenda. 
Y ojo, que si una funcionaria es 'sufridora' de malos tratos tiene derecho a ser ubicada/destinada donde le guste, a tremendas bajas por depresión, etc... se lo montan perfecto.

Yo las veo con los mismos ojos que a los nacionalistas radicales, como a gente falta de todo sentido común y empatía hacia el que no piense exactamente igual.
Son fallos del sistema que tienen difícil solución.


----------



## Krim (8 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> yo lo sufro en mis carnes, me he mordido la lengua cientos de veces.
> 
> Mi hermana, lesbiana, a cuya pareja quiero como a alguien más de mi familia desde hace muchos años, es una activista feminazi radical. A veces la oigo hablar con tal menosprecio hacia los hombres que me da miedo, lo mismo que algunas amigas suyas, todas del mismo palo (funcionarias, feminazis, asexuadas :S)
> Varias amigas suyas quedaron preñadas planificando todo, dejando al padre en la estacada y obligándolo a pagar manutención. Con denuncias de por medio falsas por maltrato para sacárselos de encima a la tremenda.
> ...



Claro que los tienen. 10 años de cárcel por denuncia falsa y se acabaron las bobadas

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (8 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> yo lo sufro en mis carnes, me he mordido la lengua cientos de veces.
> 
> Mi hermana, lesbiana, a cuya pareja quiero como a alguien más de mi familia desde hace muchos años, es una activista feminazi radical. A veces la oigo hablar con tal menosprecio hacia los hombres que me da miedo, lo mismo que algunas amigas suyas, todas del mismo palo (funcionarias, feminazis, asexuadas :S)
> Varias amigas suyas quedaron preñadas planificando todo, dejando al padre en la estacada y obligándolo a pagar manutención. Con denuncias de por medio falsas por maltrato para sacárselos de encima a la tremenda.
> ...



Nunca he entendido de donde viene ese odio. ¿Tan mal les trataron sus padres? ¿les han lavado el cerebro? ¿Eran así de pequeñas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

Ponzi, lo peor de todo es la bajeza intelectual. ¿Nosotras parimos nosotras decidimos? Que mierda de argumento es ese? Mire, soy más partidario del aborto en determinadas circunstancias que el de su prohibición, pero lo de esta gente es que no tiene nombre. ¿mi coño es mio y yo decido? Joder, es que ya de prmeras sabes que el diálogo es imposible. Y que me perdonen las mujeres con la capacidad intelectual superior a la de un furby, pero estos orcos lorealistas con complejo de princesitas consentidas, con las que si no estás de acuerdo con todo lo que dicen eres tachado de %$&%$&$ y ·$·%·())/, lo único que hacen es ruido y trincar subvenciones sin hacer nada bueno por la sociedad.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2014)

vermer dijo:


> PONZI:
> - Nos informas cuando tengas el blog rulando. Ya tenemos el de Guybrush y el tuyo.



Eso esta hecho...aunque me va a costar un poco de tiempo, he elegido la opcion hardcore ...(dominio con host propio y usando wordpress.org).Es la unica forma de poder elegir el diseño asi como los plugins.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Mar 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Claro que los tienen. 10 años de cárcel por denuncia falsa y se acabaron las bobadas
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



¿Cómo demuestras que es una denuncia falsa? Si es al contrario, con esta ley de viogen no hace falta que la mujer tenga ningún rasguño, con que diga que es violencia "psicológica" porque le llamó fea la denuncia ya es correcta. Y vete a demostrar que nunca le llamó eso; ni aunque vaya la madre de la susodicha diciendo que su hija le admitió que era falsa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si la mujer no quiere el niño, aborta, no? Pues si el padre no quiere que se firme un papelin diciendo que no quiere y que ella le exime de pagar pensión. Otra bobada menos. Menos mal que son minoría....


----------



## Hannibal (8 Mar 2014)

Por cierto, el hablar tanto de este tema es para evitar hablar del pinchazo del Barça, ¿verdad que sí?


----------



## Tono (8 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Nunca he entendido de donde viene ese odio. ¿Tan mal les trataron sus padres? ¿les han lavado el cerebro? ¿Eran así de pequeñas?



Sí, eran así de pequeñas. 
Hay gente que es mala por naturaleza y necesita tener un enemigo claro para liberar las tensiones podridas que tiene en su alma. Hacen de ello una forma de vida llena de odio hacia un estereotipo que se han creado en la cabeza y al que deben combatir, estereotipo en el que se incluyen todos los que no piensen igual.

Los nacionalistas odian al estado 'opresor', por más democrático que sea
los racistas a los de otro color por maravillosas personas que puedan ser
las feminazis al género masculino como un todo


----------



## Robopoli (8 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> yo lo sufro en mis carnes, me he mordido la lengua cientos de veces.
> 
> Mi hermana, lesbiana, a cuya pareja quiero como a alguien más de mi familia desde hace muchos años, es una activista feminazi radical. A veces la oigo hablar con tal menosprecio hacia los hombres que me da miedo, lo mismo que algunas amigas suyas, todas del mismo palo (funcionarias, feminazis, asexuadas :S)
> Varias amigas suyas quedaron preñadas planificando todo, dejando al padre en la estacada y obligándolo a pagar manutención. Con denuncias de por medio falsas por maltrato para sacárselos de encima a la tremenda.
> ...



He leído lo de autodestrucción y seguidamente que te mordías la lengua y artomáticamente pensaba que lo decías en sentido literal. 
Morderse la lengua duele pero calificarlo de autodestrucción me parecería demasiado hasta para los antivirus más talibánicos 

@Ponzi, 
Varios nombres con punch: bankiasvendoyparaminotengo vedespacioquetengoPrisas divideyEnzeras.

Voy a por el patxaran que ya he dicho bastantes tonterías hoy 

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 21:25 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, el hablar tanto de este tema es para evitar hablar del pinchazo del Barça, ¿verdad que sí?



Cierto! Es todo una maniobra! ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Claro que los tienen. 10 años de cárcel por denuncia falsa y se acabaron las bobadas
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



la crisis va a hacer que dejen de subvencionar estas mamonadas, ya que Leviatan quiere votos pero no tiene dinero para comprar votos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la crisis va a hacer que dejen de subvencionar estas mamonadas, ya que Leviatan quiere votos pero no tiene dinero para comprar votos



3000 Y pico kilos para "politicas de igualdash"

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## egarenc (8 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, el hablar tanto de este tema es para evitar hablar del pinchazo del Barça, ¿verdad que sí?



La tendencia es nuestra amiga, se va viendo venir hace un tiempo

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (8 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> La tendencia es nuestra amiga, se va viendo venir hace un tiempo
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



ni pisca de conosimiento ...

se están dejando ganar, para luego remontar y que todo el mundo vea qué buenos futbolistas son ::

por cierto, ¿no era esto una técnica de trading avanzada? :fiufiu:


----------



## ... (8 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, el hablar tanto de este tema es para evitar hablar del pinchazo del Barça, ¿verdad que sí?



¿Pinchazo?

Menudo esperpento de partido se han marcado, así no nos merecemos ganar nada. Me ha quemado mucho la desidia que he visto en los jugadores (solo salvaría a Pedro), qué impotencia...

En fin, cambiemos de tema mejor que me enervo. ¿Cómo veis entrar en Fersa para medio/largo plazo? La tengo en el disparadero pero me gustaría saber más o menos si va a seguir corrigiendo y hasta cuánto. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Pinchazo?
> 
> Menudo esperpento de partido se han marcado, así no nos merecemos ganar nada. Me ha quemado mucho la desidia que he visto en los jugadores (solo salvaría a Pedro), qué impotencia...
> 
> En fin, cambiemos de tema mejor que me enervo. ¿Cómo veis entrar en Fersa para medio/largo plazo? La tengo en el disparadero pero me gustaría saber más o menos si va a seguir corrigiendo y hasta cuánto. Gracias de antemano.



El Farsa, a medio/largo plazo.... a segunda oeeeeeeee a segunda oeeeeeeee

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2014)

El Farsa sin la ayuda del árbitro y con el vomitonas haciendo el tolai ...... no es nada.

Sin ánimo de crear polémicas ::::::


----------



## Hannibal (8 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El Farsa sin la ayuda del árbitro y con el vomitonas haciendo el tolai ...... no es nada.
> 
> Sin ánimo de crear polémicas ::::::



¿de qué equipo es ustec? No me creo que un madmaxista findelmundista sea madridista


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que por fin se ha producido sinapsis entre sus dos neuronas, y claro, de ahi lis mareos...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿de qué equipo es ustec? No me creo que un madmaxista findelmundista sea madridista


----------



## Hannibal (8 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Me alegra ver que no soy el único merengue del hilo; la semana anterior pregunté y nadie contestó así que supuse que era el único.

Regocijémonos hoy, que mañana éstos son capaces de dejarse perder para dar emoción a la liga ::

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 23:17 ----------

Me congratual anunciar que ya hemos encontrdao un cuidador para el jato. Con esta imagen les dejo por hoy, mañana me toca barbacoa pero les leeré. Aprovechen estas temperaturas


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2014)

Estas señoras por lo general tienen un problema de 20cm..... hustec ya me entiende :fiufiu:



ponzi dijo:


> Por mi barrio en algunos monumentos han puesto sabanas moradas y mas de una estaba gritando medio poseida, el que? Aun no lo se...A veces me preguntó si no nos estaremos dirigiendo hacia nuestra propia autodestruccion


----------



## Chila (8 Mar 2014)

quien es el vomitonas?
Yo.me se de una conocida de ese estilo: funci, depres y bajas...por lo menos no ha puteado a ninguno, que yo sepa, pero menuda joya.
Del barca...para animaos os hablo del zaragoza si quereis.

Ps: El futbol es una completa pantomima.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2014)




----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2014)

Vaya tres páginas que llevan

Les recuerdo que el 8 de marzo 130 trabajadoras de una fabrica textil se pusieron en huelga reivindicando la jornada de 8 horas, el empresario incendio la fabrica y murieron abrasadas.

Les recuerdo que el número de mujeres asesinadas por sus maridos es mucho mayor que el de muertos por terrorismo. Que el número de denuncias falsas por malos tratos, según datos de Consejo General del Poder Judicial, es ínfimo, no recuerdo en este momento el porcentaje, pero si recuerdo que es 1/5 respecto a las denuncias falsas en otros ámbitos como mercantil o penal.

Las lesbiansa hablaran mal de los hombres, solo faltaría, que hablaran mal de los hombres los gays..... y a veces hablan despectivamente de las mujeres los hombres y las gays ( elijan a quien se estan pareciendo en estas últimas tres páginas)

Poner sábanas moradas es tan ridículo como poner el pendón de la virgen el día de la patrona o la banderita del equipo de futbol cuando gana un partido.

Y a veces tengo que recordar que este hilo es de bolsa, sobre todo cuando me pregunto ¿Ajetreo que haces leyendo estas patochadas irreflesivas?

Abur machotes


----------



## ponzi (9 Mar 2014)

..............


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Mar 2014)

Buenos días de domingo.

Os dejo artículo sugiriendo que PLUG a los precios que cerró el viernes está, cara no, lo siguiente. A mi ya me ha hecho dudar en vender mi otra mitad de acciones que aun llevo (+118%). ienso:

PLUG Power Inc. , The Forklift Manufacturer That Is Taking Over The World - MagicQuote2014 - Seeking Alpha

Entre otras cosas dice que el viernes se negoció el 142% de las acciones de la compañia :8: y que a los precios actuales debería de ganar 26$ por acción para justificarlo. Pone los ejemplos de google que gana 6,85$ y APPLE que gana 2,72$ a los precios a los que están, por lo que parece bastante de sentido común que está algo carilla por decir algo. 

En fin, como se que hay mucha expectación en el foro, totalmente justificada, quería avisar de que seais prudentes y que las plusvis solo lo son cuando hemos vendido las acciones. Suerte!! 

Edito para añadir otro enlace a el nuevo Hyndai Tucson totalmente FuelCell. El mundo está cambiando ante nuestros ojos y no nos estamos dando cuenta, eh? 

https://www.hyundaiusa.com/tucsonfuelcell


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2014)

*La precariedad laboral va para largo
*

La precariedad laboral va para largo | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS

España ha dejado de destruir puestos de trabajo, *pero la recuperación del empleo será lenta*

España puede romper con su patrón habitual en las salidas de las crisis: el empleo va bastante por detrás de la recuperación de la actividad económica. 

Ya hay algún indicio que apunta en esa dirección que el Gobierno subraya cada vez que puede: después de 68 meses —¡68 meses!— la afiliación a la Seguridad Social creció en febrero: 61.500 afiliados más en un año. Este dato y esa ruptura del patrón tradicional son la cara de un mercado laboral en estado comatoso, con un 26% de paro; la cruz es que llega por la precarización del trabajo. Basta un dato para apuntalar esta cara b: *para que suba la afiliación en el último año ha sido necesario que se firmen poco más de 15 millones de contratos*, apenas un millón menos de los trabajadores que cotizan a la Seguridad Social.

“Hemos conseguido darle la vuelta a los registros del paro y a la afiliación a la Seguridad Social”, celebraba el pasado martes la ministra de Empleo, Fátima Báñez, tras difundirse los datos de su departamento. “Hoy tenemos una nueva cultura del empleo”, sentenciaba mientras aludía al “afán reformista imparable” de su ministerio. *No hizo referencia a ese empuje del empleo de mala calidad*. En buena medida, porque tiene que ver con los cambios que mencionó. Sin la reforma laboral de febrero de 2012, no se explica todo el alcance que está teniendo la devaluación salarial. Sin ella, y sin muchos de los 33 retoques posteriores de normas laborales o relacionadas con ellas, contados por la Fundación Primero de Mayo, tampoco se entendería el empuje del empleo a tiempo parcial o el escaso éxito que siguen teniendo los contratos indefinidos.

Falta un tercer elemento, el trabajo autónomo, según apunta Inmaculada Cebrián, profesora de Economía de la Universidad de Alcalá de Henares, cuando hace referencia a los pilares de la precariedad.







“*Pese a la gravedad de la crisis y el sufrimiento que conlleva, no estamos arreglando ninguno de los problemas estructurales del mercado de trabajo. De hecho, la temporalidad no solo se ha mantenido sino que ahora empieza a aumentar [roza el 24% de los contratos]*; se ha introducido con fuerza el tiempo parcial no querido por los trabajadores [crece a ritmos del 9% interanual] y el empleo autónomo, que se promociona desde el Gobierno y que genera mucho asalariado encubierto al dejar de estar protegido por los convenios colectivos [en febrero 44.000 de las 61.000 afiliaciones fueron de este tipo de trabajadores]. *Esto nos lleva a un empobrecimiento de la población asalariada que en el futuro puede continuar e incluso acentuarse*”, advierte Cebrián.

La visión pesimista de lo que sucede en el mercado laboral español es generalizada entre sus estudiosos, al menos, entre la decena larga de los consultados para escribir este reportaje. Aunque hay matices. Juan José Dolado, catedrático de Economía en el European University Institute de Florencia, no niega el deterioro. Abunda en él. Y añade un punto más duro: “Sí, claro que hay empleo precario. Pero, ¿cuál es la alternativa? Seguir con seis millones de parados”. En uno de sus últimos trabajos, Dolado ha concluido que España ya no necesitará crecer al 2% anual para crear empleo, bastará con que lo haga al 1% o menos. ¿Por qué? Más paro, sueldos más bajos, menores costes de despido y la reducción del poder de negociación de los trabajadores en relación con los empresarios han reducido el precio de la mano de obra. “*El empleo malo es barato y fácil de crear*”, resume Miguel Ángel Malo, de la Universidad de Salamanca, a la que se ha reintegrado hace pocas semanas tras una larga estancia en el Instituto Internacional de Estudios Laborales, dependiente de la OIT.

Esta ecuación, en teoría, puede hacer que la tasa de paro descienda más rápidamente que en la crisis anterior: bajar de casi un 25% al 8% costó más de 15 años. Pero desde luego no va a evitar la precariedad por una buena temporada. ¿Cuánto tiempo? Al menos cuatro o cinco años, vaticina el propio Dolado.

Los datos reales conocidos esta semana y ya antes los desestacionalizados —los que eliminan con fórmulas matemáticas los altibajos de la temporada turística o los despidos del otoño— muestran que España ha dejado de destruir empleo. “Eso es importante”, sostiene Sara de la Rica, catedrática de Economía de la Universidad del País Vasco, “pero van a seguir cerrando empresas y perdiéndose puestos de trabajo. Necesitamos que se creen más empresas y generen empleo para compensarlo. Y no veo que la situación vaya a cambiar demasiado a corto plazo. *Nos enfrentamos a un paro estancado en el 25% de la población durante mucho tiempo. Con unos salarios bajos y un trabajo precario, que es hacia donde se está dibujando el futuro del empleo, será difícil que el consumo repunte, que fluya el crédito y que se remonte la crisis*”.

En España no es nuevo que tras una crisis el empleo se recupere en precario. Es más, ni siquiera es un fenómeno exclusivo de este tipo de coyuntura. La poca estabilidad del empleo y el encadenamiento de contratos temporales fue el gran lunar del mercado laboral en la época de crecimiento. El empleo temporal fue la opción de salida en los años ochenta, cuando la descausalización del empleo temporal por el primer Gobierno del PSOE en 1984 provocó el uso —y la costumbre— masivo de este tipo de contratos que todavía hoy se sufre. Esta volvió a ser la carretera de salida tras la recesión de 1993. Y De la Rica cree que volverá a ser la opción una vez más: “Si no se modifica el contexto laboral, superaremos la tasa de temporalidad del 30% que abandonamos al comenzar la crisis. Uno de cada tres trabajadores tendrá un trabajo con fecha de caducidad, con los enormes efectos negativos que ello trae consigo en la formación de capital humano”.

Pero ahora hay nuevos elementos. “Es normal la prudencia de los empresarios cuando se está saliendo de la crisis. Ya fue así en las dos crisis anteriores”, subraya Alberto del Pozo, economista de UGT, “pero ahora se ha extendido. A la dualidad tradicional [diferencia entre trabajadores temporales y fijos] se ha añadido el empleo a tiempo parcial”.

En la misma línea apunta Miguel Ángel Malo: “*Se han abierto nuevas formas de precariedad*. Que crezca el empleo a tiempo parcial está bien. Holanda hizo una reforma para impulsarlo y eso fue una gran mina de empleo, sobre todo para las mujeres. Pero allí es voluntario. Cuando la jornada a tiempo parcial va asociada con horas extra es un rasgo de precariedad”. Y si esas horas extra encima no se pagan, la precariedad es todavía mayor. Y son estas últimas las que más han crecido para los trabajadores a tiempo parcial, un 28,5% en el último año, en lo que es otra nueva cara de la devaluación salarial.

El empleo a tiempo parcial nunca ha sido una opción muy popular en España. Mucho menos que en otros países de la Unión Europea. Aunque eso está cambiando. El Gobierno ha hecho varios cambios legales que permiten a los empresarios un uso mucho más flexible —también discrecional— de las horas extra en estos contratos. “Se atisba un incremento notable del uso del tiempo parcial en los nuevos contratos. Y, dado que para cerca del 70% de los trabajadores el tiempo parcial es subempleo [los trabajadores que tienen un contrato a media jornada pero quieren uno a tiempo completo], a la precariedad de la temporalidad estaremos añadiendo la del subempleo”, sostiene De la Rica.







Menos lúgubre es la visión de Dolado en este punto, quien pronostica que una precariedad no se sumará a la otra, sino que lo que se va a producir es un juego de suma cero. Es decir, que parte de la precariedad derivada de la temporalidad se trasladará hacia el empleo parcial. Y añade que ese juego en el que se producirá la suma cero acabará teniendo un saldo ligeramente positivo por el lado del empleo, porque al repartirse los puestos de trabajo habrá menos paro.

Para el Círculo de Empresarios, el incremento de estas dos fórmulas de contratación es lógico. “Ante la falta de seguridad en que el crecimiento leve que experimenta la economía española sea sólido, las empresas siguen prefiendo hacer contrataciones temporales. También los contratos para la formación y el aprendizaje han crecido un 50% en el último año”, afirma el secretario general de los empresarios, Jesús Sainz, que niega que el empleo a tiempo parcial tenga que ir aparejado a la precariedad. En su opinión, lo que España necesita “es trabajar con más autonomía e independencia, desarrollar el trabajo freelance...”.

Además del combinado de temporalidad y parcialidad, a De la Rica le preocupa que *el 70% del incremento que se produjo en las afiliaciones de la Seguridad Social se haya debido a los trabajadores autónomos*. “¿Cuántos de ellos son personas que han comenzado un nuevo negocio y cuántos se han dado de alta para ejercer el mismo trabajo que antes hacían como asalariados en la misma empresa que externaliza servicios y trasvasa todo el riesgo al trabajador y que, por supuesto, no representa creación de empleo?”, se pregunta.

El secretario general de UPTA (Unión de Profesionales y Trabajadores Autónomos), Sebastián Reyna, admite que una parte importante de las altas de trabajadores por cuenta propia se está produciendo por una externalización de servicios de las empresas que antes no se producía, como ocurre en el sector de la educación. Según UPTA, los empleados autónomos que trabajan para una sola compañía ascienden a 265.000, y es el colectivo que crece a un mayor ritmo, el 11%. “Es la parte de la precariedad del trabajo autónomo”, asegura Reyna.

Los falsos autónomos, como se conoce a este colectivo, no son exclusivos de España. “Es un fenómeno propio del Sur de Europa, donde hay un tejido empresarial especialmente débil. Al fin y al cabo, con este tipo de relación laboral, lo que hace el empresario es trasladar todo su riesgo al empleado. Con la temporalidad y la jornada parcial sucede algo de esto, pero en este caso el traspaso del riesgo es total”, analiza Malo.

Y existe el peligro, advierte José Antonio Herce, socio de Analistas Financieros Internacionales (AFI), de que se consolide esta clase de trabajadores, “los trabajadores pobres” que diría el Nobel Paul Krugman, en referencia a su magro salario.

Según Reyna, la situación del mercado laboral no se solucionará mientras no se aborde en España un cambio del traído y llevado modelo productivo, “solo tendremos empleo precario, fundamentalmente temporal”. En su opinión, el Gobierno está cargando sobre los hombros de los autónomos más responsabilidad de la que pueden asumir, puesto que, como parte más débil de la cadena empresarial, “no vamos a poder sacar a España de la crisis porque no somos determinantes en la economía, como son el sector público o las grandes empresas”.







También reclama un cambio de modelo productivo que ataje la precariedad Alberto del Pozo, que subraya que mientras en España hay un 17% de trabajadores con lo que la EPA llama ocupaciones elementales (sin mucha formación), en Alemania ese porcentaje desciende al 11%.

Para cambiar ese modelo, Agustín del Valle, profesor de Economía de la escuela de negocios EOI, señala que hay que profundizar en las reformas no acometidas hasta ahora para erradicar la dualidad laboral mediante el contrato único y poner en marcha políticas activas. Pero incluso así, hay una realidad muy difícil de resolver para ese anhelado cambio de modelo productivo: el 55% de los 5,9 millones de parados no tiene siquiera finalizada la eduación secundaria y eso no se resuelve en pocos meses.

“Pese a los datos laborales positivos de febrero, resultan muy poco relevantes porque son débiles y no atajan el problema de fondo, que no es que se reduzcan las cifras del paro, sino que se cree empleo y empleo de calidad. Hasta 2018 o 2020 no tendremos capacidad para que la economía crezca a ritmos del 3% para absorber buena parte de los puestos destruidos durante la crisis”, mantiene Del Valle, para quien la devaluación interna vía rebajas salariales no se está traduciendo en un aumento del empleo sino en un alza de los márgenes empresariales, que crecen el 6% frente a la rebaja de sueldos del 2%. “Necesitamos inversión. Un Plan Marshall que nos ayude a solucionar el problema del desempleo. No hay otra posibilidad. Si no, nos veremos abocados a un paro estructural del 15% a finales de esta década”, añade.

Para Marcel Jansen, si no se apoya desde Europa el proceso de recuperación de España va a ser muy lento. “Hace falta una política monetaria más agresiva para recuperar competitividad, porque la ganancia de competitividad externa de España no repercute en la creación de empleo”, sostiene, consciente de que la devaluación salarial está siendo muy dolorosa para el ciudadano, sobre todo porque se está concentrando en las rentas más bajas e incrementando a marchas forzadas la desigualdad. “No solo debemos hablar de políticas activas de empleo sino desarrollar un plan integral para que los parados sin cualificación no se queden por el camino y corran el peligro de formar parte de la bolsa de exclusión social. Echo en falta esta discusión entre el Gobierno, la patronal y los sindicatos, que se limitan a debatir si bajamos más o no los salarios en un debate cortoplacista”, critica el profesor de la Universidad Autónoma.

Hasta los empresarios agrupados en torno al Círculo de Empresarios creen, en contra de lo que aconseja a sus asociados la CEOE [patronal que no ha respondido a la petición para participar en este reportaje], que no se deben bajar más los sueldos, “no se pueden pedir más sacrificios a los trabajadores. Por eso recomendamos moderación salarial”, afirma Jesús Sainz.

Sin embargo, según los expertos consultados, *al recorte de sueldos aún le queda tocar fondo*. Piensan que este año será mejor para la creación de empleo. Aunque no suficiente. El presidente de Asempleo, la asociación que agrupa a las mayores empresas de trabajo temporal, Andreu Cruañas, estima que durante 2014 se pueden generar entre 150.000 y 170.000 puestos de trabajo. Una cantidad que José Antonio Herce eleva hasta un máximo de 250.000 empleos. Eso sí, la tasa de desempleo rondará el 25% y la temporalidad crecerá hasta suponer una cuarta parte de los contratos, estima el presidente de Asempleo.


----------



## Chila (9 Mar 2014)

Yo tengo una entrevista de curro mañana.
A ver qie me ofrecen...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo tengo una entrevista de curro mañana.
> A ver qie me ofrecen...



Suerte !!! Yo ayer mandé mis 2 primeros curriculums desde que me largaron. La verdad es que ninguna gana de currar again.


----------



## Tono (9 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vaya tres páginas que llevan
> 
> Les recuerdo que el 8 de marzo 130 trabajadoras de una fabrica textil se pusieron en huelga reivindicando la jornada de 8 horas, el empresario incendio la fabrica y murieron abrasadas.
> 
> ...





Ajetreo, estos temas son delicados y enseguida hieren susceptibilidades. Mis disculpas en la parte que me pueda tocar si he dicho algo que no sea correcto.

La lucha contra la violencia de género, la lucha por la igualdad, la conciliación de una vida familiar/laboral digna, el derecho a ser madre, etc. todo ello es digno del máximo apoyo por parte de la sociedad. Queda muchísimo que hacer y por lo que luchar en el mundo en este sentido.

Que conste en acta que yo pongo mi granito de arena para ello, como padre de una hija a la que quiero que el mundo le dé todas las oportunidades que se merece, o como marido que hace todo lo que puede (aunque a lo mejor no todo lo que debería) para ayudar en casa y que mi mujer tenga una vida profesional lo más completa posible.

Personalmente comentaba sobre las posturas radicales del feminismo, 'feminazismo', tan absurdas, patológicas y faltas de sentido común como cualquier otra postura radical tipo xenofobia, misoginia, homofobia y demás fobias. Todas ellas nacidas del odio irracional.
Esto existe y está haciendo mucho daño, amparado por leyes que han dejado de ser igualitarias para generar unas discriminaciones 'positivas' que casi, casi incumplen los derechos humanos por la indefensión que generan en el hombre.

Por mi parte lo dejo aquí, repitiendo que hablo de posturas radicales y no de la lucha justa, necesaria, por la igualdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2014)

Ucrania se prepara para recuperar el control de todo su territorio , el ataque se producira antes del 16 , los unidades rusas no llevan nada que les identifique como tales para poder retirarse sin que eso signifique una derrota militar rusa , esa es la gran estrategia del plutocrata putin .

no tengo dudas de que la gran estrategia rusa se basa solo en que ucrania no atacara , ahora veremos que putin se parece mucho a mussolini :abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2014)

Totalmente de acuerdo con tono. No creo que haya leido aqui nada en contra de la igualdad entre ciudadanos. Que estos tengan los mismos derechos y obligaciones. ¿Que es eso de la ley viogen? ¿Como una ley puede ir de forma tan clara en contra de la Constitución? ¿Es acaso estar en contra de la viogen.es ser equivalente a un orangután maltratador en potencia? Eso es, blanco o negro, o conmigo pq soy una princesita o contra mi. No hay más posturas. Por eso digo que tienen menos cerebro que un furby. ¿Nosotras parimos nosotras decidimos? Si, que argumentazo, si. Si no tragas con eso...eres un machito en el mejor de los casos.

¿Que es abominable que in psicópata queme vivas a esas pobres mujeres? Si. ¿Lo seria menos si fuesen hombres? ¿La vida de una mujer vale mas? ¿Que un hombre mate a la mujer es execrable?¿Qie es difícil de prevenir? Si y si. ¿Pero es moral, decente o justo combatir un injusticia con otra injusticia? Para mi no. Y la viogen es injustaa todas luces.


Ahora, explícale tu punto de vista a una feminazi de estas....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2014)

Buenos días a todos los miembros y "miembras",

Discrepo en que este es un hilo de bolsa, este es un hilo donde se habla de bolsa. La diferencia es significativa.

Personalmente estoy en contra de las políticas de igualdad como se están aplicando. Llevo muchos años a cargo de equipos y hay pocas cosas más duras que ver a una madre reincorporarse al trabajo después de solo cuatro meses de baja teniendo que dejar a su bebé a cargo de Dios sabe quién. En países "civilizados" estas bajas van de uno a dos años. Falta protección a nivel laboral y falta tener unos horarios donde se concilie la vida familiar y laboral. Es una locura salir de casa a las 7 de la mañana y llegar a las 9 de la noche.

Otra cosa muy distinta es el doble rasero, como el que se produce en las oposiciones para policía o bombero. La verdad, no me gustaría que algún miembro de mi familia muriese calcinado en un incendio porque el bombero que fue a rescatarla era una señorita que estaba allí por algún cupo propuesto por algún político progre. Y a la hora de la verdad esta señorita no puede mover un cuerpo inerte que pese más de 50kg. Igual que siendo policía no me gustaría que mi compañera no fuese capaz de ayudarme a controlar a un individuo violento por la misma razón.

Respecto al tema de la violencia. Yo soy muy malthusiano en este aspecto y a cada uno le pasa lo que busca que le pase. Recuerdo una imagen relativamente reciente donde un "rapao" se bajó del coche aquí en Terrassa y se lio a tortas con el chaval de otro coche sin ton ni son. La novia del rapao estaba en el asiento del copiloto partiéndose de risa..... Hija de puta, ¿no te das cuenta que el día que tu novio no le parta la cara a alguien por la calle te la va a partir a ti? La gente violenta se ve, se la ve muy rápido, las personas no se vuelven violentas, las personas son o no son violentas y yo con este tipo de personas no voy ni a tomar un agua a la fuente, imaginad tener una relación y vivir bajo el mismo techo.
Lo dicho, siento herir sensibilidades, pero no se puede disculpar la violencia y si estás con un violento te mereces lo que te suceda. Malthus dixit.


----------



## Chila (9 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que hemos hablado sobre un colectivo muy concreto ajetreo.
Pero si te has sentido ofendida, disculpas.

---------- Post added 09-mar-2014 at 11:15 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Suerte !!! Yo ayer mandé mis 2 primeros curriculums desde que me largaron. La verdad es que ninguna gana de currar again.



Estoy trabajando desde hace un mes.
Seria para cambiar.
A ver que ofrecen.


----------



## sr.anus (9 Mar 2014)

sobre el maltrato de jenaro, tengo una experiencia "cercana".
-Fulana que no ha dado palo al agua en toda su vida, con dos hijos mayores de edad
-Se quiere divorciar del marido, y le planta una denuncia de genero, sin ningun parte medico ni nada. El marido prejubileta premium
-De forma inmediata termina en el calabozo, al dia siguiente juicio rapido y para casa
-Los hijos divididos, uno ha confesado que le atizaba la madre de pequeño, se pone de parte del padre. La hija, otra desecho social, que tampoco ha pegado palo al agua se pone de parte de la madre. Suponemos que han acordado entre ellas repartirse la pajitah del marido, casas etc
-En el juicio rapido el juez dice que de maltrato nanai, se inicia el tramite de divorcio
BONUS!
-La mujer se cruza con él por la calle, el marido se mete a un establecimiento a comprar, y aparece la policia. Sin ninguna explicacion, otra vez al calabozo, la mujer habia llamado a la policia... se sentia acosada. Copon si los dos viven en el mismo municipio, es raro que no te cruzes aunque sea a comprar el pan.

-Y luego las matan..... yo tendria claro, dos albanocosovares para el trabajo sucio y a brasil a vivir la vida


----------



## Chila (9 Mar 2014)

Respecto al precio de plug...¿y tesla?


----------



## atman (9 Mar 2014)

Ayyy... cuántos problemas tenemos los hombres de hoy en día con las mujeres, que son malas malísimas.... y fíjate lo que dicen...!! 

Cada vez que oigo hablar a un hombre sobre todo a uno joven, sobre estas cosas pienso, "vaya, otro que va para el Nobel". O como se dice en burbuja, gol de señor.

Pues claro que hay mujeres aprovechadas, pues claro que hay mujeres malas... oiga, casi tantas como hombres. Sólo que el macho heterosexual no se siente concernido por las putadas que ocurren, exactamente igual, entre, por ejemplo, parejas homosexuales. Estas cosas llevan pasando desde el principio de los tiempos, sólo que han ido evolucionando con ellos. Evolucionando, no desapareciendo.

Oigan, se han parado ha pensar que todo eso es sólo por querer meterla en caliente??? Por favor, estamos en el siglo 21, si usted acaba dejando preñada a una moza... es usted tonto.

o por carecer de la capacidad para ser independiente??

Respecto al tema de la violencia conyugal. Personalmente creo que el tema está radicalmente mal enfocado. No sé que les hace pensar que la represión judicial y/o sociológica solucionan algo. La represión, en el ámbito que sea, nunca ha servido para solucionar ningún problema, sólo para esconderlo.
¿en serio piensan que una persona, al alcanzar ese estado máximo de tensión, antes de explotar, se va a parar y pensar "cuidado, con lo que haces Manolo, que luego igual te hacen una mani..."?

Pregunta ¿que suele hacer el agresor inmediatamente después de cometer el crimen? ¿que suele pasar a continuación? En agresor atenta contra su propia vida, llama a familiares para contar lo que ha hecho, se entrega, o acaba vagando sin rumbo por la calle... pocos casos en los que se trate de esconder el crimen y/o huir. ¿esto no le dice nada a nadie?

En derecho civil hay un aforismo que dice "La causa de la causa es causa del mal causado". Y muchas veces decimos "hasta que muera alguien, seguro que no arreglan". Bien, aquí está muriendo gente, y nadie se plantea de verdad hacer algo al respecto, salvo, tal vez, inocular un sentimiento general y absurdo de culpa en los hombres por el hecho de serlo.


----------



## NaNDeTe (9 Mar 2014)

Creo que no hace falta explicar lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2014)

Siempre he pensado que tenemos que ayudar a las personas debiles, sin posibilidades o en problemas. Creo que por encima de todo esta el ser buena gente.

En esos colectivos hay mujeres ....... pero tambien hombres, ancianos, niños, etnias ....

Este es un pais de putas modas y sobre todo feministas de lo peor que como buenas españolas buscan sacar ventaja y vivir a costa de los demas. Y tienen la contraparte mas interesante posible: un gobierno de hijos de puta acomplejados que venden a su madre por un voto. Ahi esta el deal: discriminacion positiva.

Luego un lee con tristeza que una anciana se muere en los pasillos de un hospital por falta de atencion. Sin embargo, los responsables indirectos de esa muerte estan firmando y chuleando sobre un acuerdo por 3000M para favorecer la igualdad. A este respecto dos temas. El primero es aue las mujeres deberian pensar si el gobierno quiere favorecerlas ahora para dejarlas morir en el pasillo de un hospital cuando sean ancianas y ya no tengan fuerzas par votarles. La segunda es que flaco favor se les hace cuando se les beneficia por decreto y no valor.

Este pais no tiene remedio. A ver cuando se preocupan de beneficiar al merito y al valor en vez del por el interes te quiero Andres.


----------



## juanfer (9 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que tenemos que ayudar a las personas debiles, sin posibilidades o en problemas. Creo que por encima de todo esta el ser buena gente.
> 
> En esos colectivos hay mujeres ....... pero tambien hombres, ancianos, niños, etnias ....
> 
> ...



Janus beneficiar al merito y al valor seria ir en contra de la castuza. 

Aquí se trata de tenernos divididos siempre para que no juntemos esfuerzos contra la castuza.

Hemos tenido innumerables ejemplos inmigración, funcionarios, jubilados, paro, violencia de genero, nacionalismos, separatistas, etc.



Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que tenemos que ayudar a las personas debiles, sin posibilidades o en problemas. Creo que por encima de todo esta el ser buena gente.
> 
> En esos colectivos hay mujeres ....... pero tambien hombres, ancianos, niños, etnias ....
> 
> ...




Busca otro ejemplo Janus.

En el pasillo del hospital se mueren ancianas y ancianos, y en sus casas, y en el camino y por pulmonias y por edad y espero que siempre haya que esperar unas horas en urgencias antes dé ingresar, porque si no es así significa que tenemos un sistema modelo Usa donde o pagas primero o no entras. Si tuviésemos siempre camas libres, y repito siempre y en todo momento camas libres significaría que hay mucha mas capacidad instalada de la necesaria y seria un despilfarro. Que a veces se habla sin saber ni papa. 

Es que provocais más que la minifalda. Yo he visto jefes que retiraban a las embarazadas de atender al público por eso de " dónde va esta con este bombo". Y gracias a las feministas, que no feminazis, se puede ir con el bombo a todas parte. 

A este paso pronto se podrá abortar en Cuentame y será delito en la vida real.


Cambio y corto

Buen día


----------



## Namreir (9 Mar 2014)

¿Que vamos a ver antes, los 2.500 en el S&P o un crash bursatil?

---------- Post added 09-mar-2014 at 13:48 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> Creo que no hace falta explicar lo que quiero decir.



Pesimo balance de tubos reunidos, muy mal pinta el futuro, prefiero mil veces mas vidrala.


----------



## Gekko_ (9 Mar 2014)

Disculpen mi intromisión, pero ya que hablaban sobre el tema de igualdad de genero, pues quería aprovechar a dar mi punto de vista.

Vivimos en una sociedad definida por unas reglas y normas de comportamiento fundamentados en varios aspectos. Entre estos aspectos tenemos las leyes, así como también las costumbres. Hay muchas normas que no son definidas por ley, sino que las adoptamos por tradición, porque nos parece lo normal y no necesitamos de ninguna ley que nos rija ese comportamiento.

Personalmente creo que intentar establecer "la igualdad de genero" a base de imposición por ley es un disparate total y absoluto. La igualdad de genero, el no discriminar por razón de sexo, debe ser visto por la gente como algo natural, debe inculcarse en la sociedad como norma o tradición y no como una imposición por ley.

Imponer la igualdad de genero por ley es un error. ¿Porqué narices hay que tener la imposición de que el 50% de los miembros de un consejo de dirección tienen que ser mujeres?. ¿A santo de qué?. Lo que es igualdad de sexo, es que a la hora de elegir a una persona para un puesto, el tema de que sea hombre o mujer me importe un carajo y lo único que me importe es su valía e idoneidad para el puesto. Y si después tengo un equipo con un 1, 50 o 99% de mujeres es lo de menos. 

Aquí se quiere meter el 50% con calzador, cuando a día de hoy, en determinados puestos de alta dirección no hay muchas mujeres capacitadas por el simple hecho de que la incorporación de la mujer al mercado laboral solo se ha producido de manera amplia en los últimos años. No se puede pretender que haya un 50% pasado tan poco tiempo de la incorporación masiva de la mujer al mercado laboral. Y aunque llevara mucho tiempo, no se puede imponer una cuota por ley. De igual manera que como apuntaba un forero, hay puestos de tipo físico en los que la mujer no puede ni debe estar como en el caso de los bomberos. 

Y quizá sea políticamente incorrecto lo que voy a decir, pero la ley de violencia de genero es un desastre y debería ser derogada. Primero, porque no ha arreglado nada. Y segundo porque es una ley totalmente discriminatoria e inasumible en una sociedad que pretende ser igualitaria entre hombres y mujeres, además de ser inconstitucional (vulnera el art. 14 flagrantemente, pero nadie tiene huevos a recurrirla al constitucional).

Y pongo un ejemplo. Supongamos que una pareja discute, se insulta e incluso llegan ambos a las manos y finalmente ponen ambos una denuncia.

En la denuncia del hombre, esta irá a un juzgado de instrucción y se hará un juicio de faltas. La policía puede llamar a la mujer, declara y se va a su casa hasta el día del juicio, aunque se hayan aportado pruebas irrefutables.

En el caso de denuncia de la mujer, el hombre es primero encarcelado de manera inmediata. No importa si el hombre aporta pruebas en su alegato ya que no son preceptivas.

¿Esa es una ley igualitaria? ¿Qué dirían las asociaciones feministas si la ley fuera al revés?. 

Y en cuanto a las denuncias falsas. Las denuncias falsas que llegan a juicio son un % bajo como han apuntado. Pero bien es cierto que la inmensa mayoría de las denuncias falsas no llegan a juicio, se quedan por el camino.

Y no digo que no haya que tomar medidas para evitar posibles muertes o maltratos en el domicilio conyugal, pero desde luego tengo claro que el camino no es este.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2014)

Que se va e hilo a segunda página

Una buena noticia... para los que siguen la saga de Ajetreo y su niña :|

La niña está de becaria, con cotización y cobrando, poco pero cobrando :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (9 Mar 2014)

enhorabuena ajetreo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> enhorabuena ajetreo



Que tenga usted suerte mañana!


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2014)

Según esta noticia 
El Eurogrupo acelera el mecanismo de resolución bancaria | Economía | Cinco Días

Esta semana puede ser movidita para el San el gemelo y demás comparsas


----------



## Algas (9 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Según esta noticia
> El Eurogrupo acelera el mecanismo de resolución bancaria | Economía | Cinco Días
> 
> Esta semana puede ser movidita para el San el gemelo y demás comparsas



¿Nos llevarán los gemelos a los ansiados 11000?:8:


----------



## ... (9 Mar 2014)

Tanto meterse con el Barça y el movimiento feminazi pero al final nadie se ha animado a hacer el análisis de Fersa que pedí :S


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> Tanto meterse con el Barça y el movimiento feminazi pero al final nadie se ha animado a hacer el análisis de Fersa que pedí :S



Cuidado que estaba toda la chicharreria montada dentro y es del tipo de valores que quedarse dentro es fácil...


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Cuidado que estava toda la chicharreria montada dentro y es del tipo de valores que quedarse dentro es facil...



AGggggggg. Mis ojos

Pecata ven


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Cuidado que estava toda la chicharreria montada dentro y es del tipo de valores que quedarse dentro es facil...





Ajetreo dijo:


> AGggggggg. Mis ojos
> 
> Pecata ven



¡Pero esto que es!
¡Pero esto que es!


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2014)

Mi escueto analisis sobre el tema del jenaro es que por definicion una causa que es respaldada desde el poder con dinero y propaganda en cantidades industriales ni es justa,ni se hace por conviccion alguna,solo por intereses.

Se comentaba antes que la ley es inconstitucional...pero no es solo eso,es que a las mujeres se les lanza el mensaje constante de "si sientes que es maltrato,es que es maltrato" y "denuncia,denuncia,denuncia".Nada de incitarlas a reflexionar,que es algo serio que puede traer consecuencias graves...nada de eso,primero dispara y despues pregunta.

Y luego sale una estadistica que afirma que menos del 1% de las denuncias son falsas???? cuando se incita a hacerlo compulsivamente? Cuando conlleva beneficios para ellas hacerlo y ninguna sancion en caso de que te pillen mintiendo descaradamente? ::

ANR subira mañana,no? que alguien me mienta que hoy tengo que dormir bien


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Pero esto que es!
> ¡Pero esto que es!





Ajetreo dijo:


> AGggggggg. Mis ojos
> 
> Pecata ven



<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/P_EhjbUaKY0?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/P_EhjbUaKY0?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

---------- Post added 09-mar-2014 at 22:17 ----------




ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mi escueto analisis sobre el tema del jenaro es que por definicion una causa que es respaldada desde el poder con dinero y propaganda en cantidades industriales ni es justa,ni se hace por conviccion alguna,solo por intereses.
> 
> Se comentaba antes que la ley es inconstitucional...pero no es solo eso,es que a las mujeres se les lanza el mensaje constante de "si sientes que es maltrato,es que es maltrato" y "denuncia,denuncia,denuncia".Nada de incitarlas a reflexionar,que es algo serio que puede traer consecuencias graves...nada de eso,primero dispara y despues pregunta.
> 
> ...



Esta en soporte si no rebota se pude ir abajo a buscar el calor del infierno y tal...


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Esta en soporte si no rebota se pude ir abajo a buscar el calor del infierno y tal...



No es la mentira piadosa que yo pedia...pero gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2014)

Te thankeo y te miento, no se lo que pasará mañana, o si? Yo que sé!

RAGNAR RUUUUUUULEZ







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te thankeo y te miento, no se lo que pasará mañana, o si? Yo que sé!
> 
> RAGNAR RUUUUUUULEZ
> 
> ...



Si le gustan los tios cachas ligeros de ropa yo recomiendo Spartacus...sentia un gran cariño por esa serie :o


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si le gustan los tios cachas ligeros de ropa yo recomiendo Spartacus...sentia un gran cariño por esa serie :o



<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/MVY9SDr90_k?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/MVY9SDr90_k?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

::::


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> sobre el maltrato de jenaro, tengo una experiencia "cercana".
> -Fulana que no ha dado palo al agua en toda su vida, con dos hijos mayores de edad
> -Se quiere divorciar del marido, y le planta una denuncia de genero, sin ningun parte medico ni nada. El marido prejubileta premium
> -De forma inmediata termina en el calabozo, al dia siguiente juicio rapido y para casa
> ...



Libertad de expresion en estado puro...algun dia se echaran de menos este tipo de cosillas...::

---------- Post added 09-mar-2014 at 22:31 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/MVY9SDr90_k?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/MVY9SDr90_k?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> ::::



Pero a pesar de todo...:fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]18qAg0JkYjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (9 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es la mentira piadosa que yo pedia...pero gracias



Apostaría a que mañana tenemos gap al alza en ANR.

Fue muy fuerte un 12% abajo....yo creo que mañana subimos mínimo un 7%:Aplauso:


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Apostaría a que mañana tenemos gap al alza en ANR.
> 
> Fue muy fuerte un 12% abajo....yo creo que mañana subimos mínimo un 7%:Aplauso:



No me estaras mintiendo? ::


----------



## Chila (9 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es la mentira piadosa que yo pedia...pero gracias



Subirá tranquilo...;-)


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Apostaría a que mañana tenemos gap al alza en ANR.
> 
> Fue muy fuerte un 12% abajo....yo creo que mañana subimos mínimo un 7%:Aplauso:



en estos casos, decía elder que repunta pero que los precios vuelven a visitar ese mínimo y que si aparecen divergencias alcistas es momento de largos. Yo esperaré.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ayyy... cuántos problemas tenemos los hombres de hoy en día con las mujeres, que son malas malísimas.... y fíjate lo que dicen...!!
> 
> Cada vez que oigo hablar a un hombre sobre todo a uno joven, sobre estas cosas pienso, "vaya, otro que va para el Nobel". O como se dice en burbuja, gol de señor.
> 
> ...



biemn después de leer estoy deacuerdo
¿como plantearía usted la solución al problema?


----------



## napartarra (10 Mar 2014)

Sigo con el OFFTOPIC para también dar mi impresión:

Yo me registré en Burbuja exclusivamente por este hilo. Por curiosidad he mirado otros hilos y me encontrado *xenofobia, racismo y sexismo* en estado puro. Me ha abierto los ojos a un mundo que no esperaba que ya existiera. 

En algunos temas no he podido quedarme callado y he respondido con la más absoluta educación y respeto; lo que he recibido son duros insultos y violencia verbal. Bastante desagradable.


Desde hace un tiempo en los foros, hay *grupos organizados *de nostálgicos del antiguo régimen, filonazis, ultramachistas, partidarios del egoismo racional y demás fauna pseudodemocrática que bombardean con lluvia fina con propaganda de su ideología. Su ideología me da igual, pero se escudan en un falso concepto de la libertad de expresión para realizar comentarios que constituyen delito y perjudican al foro. 

Sus hilos se repiten; a ver si les suena eso de mala mujer engaña a buen hombre y sin que el haga nada malo le condenan y ella, la muy puta, se queda con todo y EL en la calle, ... o un Inmigrante que mata salvajemente a cuchilladas a un lugareño inocente para terminar culpando a la inmigración de todos nuestros males, ... este tipo de propaganda tiene más de 100 años de antiguedad y sabemos perféctamente que tipo de dictaduras las aplicaba aprovechando la incultura de la gente (conspiración judeomasónica, la pertinaz sequía, feminazis, progres, ...) :bla: A otro perro con ese hueso.

He leido solicitar el ametrallamiento de los inmigrantes, hablar de superioridad racial, justificar violaciones en el matrimonio aludiendo a que el sexo es una de las obligaciones del matrimonio, que a las mujeres en realidad les gusta que se les pegue, lo del "todasputas"/"a fregar" ya es habitual y nadie se sorprende, he leido como se minimizaba al extremo el dolor de las víctimas de violencia de Género, decir que solo el 1% de las denuncias de maltrato son ciertas, decir que son los hombres los que más sufren la violencia de género, o decir aqui mismo eso de "Y luego las matan..... yo tendria claro, dos albanocosovares para el trabajo sucio y a brasil a vivir la vida" (no me lo esperaba de Ud), decir que no hacía falta una ley contra la VIOGEN cuando son unas 130.000 denuncias anuales en España (no creo en estadísticas, creo en lo que veo todos los días), ... desinformación, falsas verdades o mentiras a medias, :: ... realmente lo que he leido me ha preocupado mucho y estamos mucho más lejos de la igualdad real de lo que me parecía. El crecimiento de posturas ultras en epoca de crisis se empieza a ver muy claro y llega la hora de plantar cara o de soportar después sus consecuencias.


Por dejar un par de cosas claras:

*1.-* la ley de viogen no persigue a los hombres, persigue a los *hombres delincuentes*. Yo soy hombre y no temo a la ley de viogen, como tampoco temo a del blanqueo de dinero o la ley contra el acoso sexual a menores. Los que la temen igual es por algo ... :fiufiu:

*2.-* Pese a la mierda que se dice, te suele caer más pena por robar un iphone que por maltratar a una mujer (maltrato no grave). Hombres en prisión por maltrato hay poquísimos y los que están es por quebrantamiento.

*3.-* La mujer NO obtiene beneficio alguno en tema de *familia *por interponer denuncia. (Si hay "orden de alejamiento" es porque se ha apreciado peligro para la integridad de la víctima. Si se tiene orden de alejamiento es que hay algo grave) El hombre acusado injustamente, sin pruebas, soportará la humillación de ser detenido y la putada de pasar la noche en calabozos (cierto) y al día siguiente volverá a su casa y punto.

*4.- *Que el tema de familia lo lleve el Juzgado de Viogen puede tener muchas ventajas para el hombre; más que si lo lleva el Juzgado de Familia.

Las ultrafeministas me llaman machista y los ultramachistas me llaman feminista y por eso pienso que estoy en el sitio correcto. In medio, virtus.

Como yo he venido aquí a aprender de *bolsa *paso de discutir con los usuarios de este hilo y prefiero morderme la lengua y no hablar más de este tema en este hilo, pero sepan que me han dejado muy mal sabor de boca algunos comentarios. :abajo: Perdón por el tocho, pero me resulta difícil callarme ante estos temas.


----------



## burbujito1982 (10 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Pero esto que es!
> ¡Pero esto que es!



Pecata, con las prisas se te ha pasado la tilde en el que. Ni que decir tiene que los tienes a todos obnubilados, que en cuanto ven tu foto le dan al "zanks".

Esto sólo es para subir el hilo y para preguntar a los conforeros su percepción politicamente incorrecta sobre el "affair" ucraniano.

¿realmente es preocupante o es una cortina de humo?


----------



## dalmore_12y (10 Mar 2014)

A los buenos dias.....aaaarriba


----------



## juanfer (10 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias,

O guanos ,el nikkei ha cerrado al -0,95%.


----------



## Deibis (10 Mar 2014)

Bueno qué, nos subimos a EON a 2 días de presentación de resultados o mejor lejos hasta que pase lo de Ucrania...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Yo me registré en Burbuja exclusivamente por este hilo. Por curiosidad he mirado otros hilos y me encontrado *xenofobia, racismo y sexismo* en estado puro. Me ha abierto los ojos a un mundo que no esperaba que ya existiera.
> 
> En algunos temas no he podido quedarme callado y he respondido con la más absoluta educación y respeto; lo que he recibido son duros insultos y violencia verbal. Bastante desagradable.



En resumen,cualquiera que se le ocurra cuestionarse los dogmas actuales propagados por los medios (simplemente pensar sobre ello) es un radical,un nazi,un machista...lo que toque en cada caso.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ayyy... cuántos problemas tenemos los hombres de hoy en día con las mujeres, que son malas malísimas.... y fíjate lo que dicen...!!
> 
> Respecto al tema de la violencia conyugal. Personalmente creo que el tema está radicalmente mal enfocado. No sé que les hace pensar que la represión judicial y/o sociológica solucionan algo. La represión, en el ámbito que sea, nunca ha servido para solucionar ningún problema, sólo para esconderlo.
> ¿en serio piensan que una persona, al alcanzar ese estado máximo de tensión, antes de explotar, se va a parar y pensar "cuidado, con lo que haces Manolo, que luego igual te hacen una mani..."?
> ...



no estoy totalmente deacuerdo en el comentario ya que partes del supuesto final, es decir, del asesinato... el tema, yo creo, es que hay que atajarlo antes y si hay presion social, y si cuando se oyen gritos por maltrato en la casa de al lado se llama a la policia, puede quizas impedirse el desenlace fatal.
Si estoy deacuerdo en que abrá mujeres (y hombres) que abusen de la ley, siempre se ha dicho cuando se hace la ley se hace la trampa, pero, espero y quiero creer, sean los menos.


----------



## Eurocrack (10 Mar 2014)

Si. Los Japos se han ido para abajo un poco, aunque no creo que les acompañemos mucho. Más me da que bajáremos un poco, para luego ir recuperando.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

tendremos guano en cantidades industriales asi que soltad to el papel y huid despavoridos :no:


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> *1.-* la ley de viogen no persigue a los hombres, persigue a los *hombres delincuentes*. Yo soy hombre y no temo a la ley de viogen, como tampoco temo a del blanqueo de dinero o la ley contra el acoso sexual a menores. Los que la temen igual es por algo ... :fiufiu:



Ya dejo de polemizar,que el hilo ya tiene sus troles oficiales,pero...

El viogen este contempla la violencia "psicologica" como delito,claramente porque con agresiones fisicas probadas era imposible justificar el elefantiasico chiringuito de dinero publico montado con esto.Para las feminas/feminazis violencia psicologica es cualquier cosa con lo cual practicamente todas las denuncias son admisibles,con lo cual SI es una ley contra los hombres,particularmente contra los hombres con dinero.Ya puede usted ser todo lo buena persona y enrollado que quiera,que tener un hijo y un cierto capital es basicamente jugarse su futuro a la buena voluntad de su pareja,ya que la ley le da las armas para hundirle.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2014)

Madre mía como ha abierto esto hoy,


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Lo último que diré sobre el tema estrella es que yo he conocido ya 2 casos donde la mujer denuncia al hombre por viogen, le dan casa y allí se van los 2 a vivir con casa y paguita. Por cierto, en ambos casos son inmigrantes así que napartarra, supongo que para ustec soy un xenófobo machista. Si no lo he denunciado es por el tema de protección de datos; podrían ir a por mi y que me cayera un multón del 15. Aquí obviamente son culpables los 2, así evitamos suspicacias.

Respecto a lo que decía ajetreo, yo no voy a defenderme ni justificarme, yo siempre he hablado claramente de un cierto tipo de personas y no de mujeres en general. Con lo que yo quiero a mi mujer, madre y hermanas, como las voy a meter en el mismo saco? :ouch: 



Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 08:39 ----------

Cambio de tercio, a ver si las bankias que han aguantado bien ataca de nuevo los 60 o caen. Aunque yo estaré mas atento al premarket de plug, hoy quizá nos toque saltar ienso:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Mar 2014)

que pasará con eurona hoy???? saldran a 4,24 como decian el viernes al continuo, o a precio de cierre, es decir, 4.40

sigo en bankia y me estan dando en Urbas, si es que no aprendo....


----------



## amago45 (10 Mar 2014)

Buenos días de vuelta en los Madriles, a ver como se da la semana

En las horas de insomnio en las costa oeste, me dio por leer y probar sistemas de backtest relacionados con los 'Ciclos de Ehlers'

Ya con horario europeo, estaré lo que queda del mes haciendo papertrading en el mercado español, nasdaq y nyse. Sobre el papel los sistemas parecen funcionar, pero son sistemas puramente matemáticos basados en que la evolución del precio de las acciones se basa en ciclos más o menos largos (basicamente swingtrading ~5-15 días) y lo que hace el tal Ehlers es eliminar ruido en las cotizaciones para acotar ciclos alcistas y bajistas ... vamos, un estocástico

Uno de los sistemas me da compra hoy en PRISA y el otro en CIE AUTOMOTIVE ... que miedo 

Interesados en Ciclos para PRT, revisar 
Les Cycles - Algorithme deâ€¦ - Algorithme deâ€¦ - Fourier Transformâ€¦ - Visionner Laâ€¦ - Cycles : Le Pointâ€¦ - Le blog de hk_lisse


----------



## Maravedi (10 Mar 2014)

Buenos días bros! Que las plusvis les acompañen


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Mar 2014)

dentro de eurona a 4.4


joder ya un 7%, que hagooooooo????? hasta donde se puede ir esto???


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

1,599 empieza el asalto final bankiero al 1,60, será hoy el dia?


----------



## Eurocrack (10 Mar 2014)

POPULAR recuperando lo perdido. Bien!!


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

Fuera de bkia en 98.....les espero en los 1,604


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2014)

Vaya vuelta que le han pegado al ibex. Muhahahahah.

Otro dia marmoteño. Seguid remando.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 09:16 ----------

Echamos la caña al 250. Veremos. 100 puntos de remontada del ibex ya y acaban de empezar la sesion.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 09:18 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía como ha abierto esto hoy,



Igual que todos los dias, barrida y parriba. No se que hay de diferente.


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

Los fines de semana tengo la manía de desconectar y no he seguido la discusión, pero huelo de lo que se trata y aporto mi punto de vista.
Aunque haya leyes injustas, lo normal no es que la ley sea mala, sino su interpretación y el aprovechamiento injusto de la aplicación de esas leyes por parte del sistema:
- Abogados y servicios jurídicos (o fiscales en el otro lado) 
- Jueces (con todas sus connotaciones personales, por muy jueces que sean) que por exceso o falta de celo, dictan sentencias .... reprochables ¿Por qué, a igualdad de delitos y pruebas las sentencias son distintas según el tribunal que las juzga?


Y hablando de bolsa, y de las gowex y BMEs que no repuntan, apunto un tema para ver si levanto alguna liebre.
El sector de las telecos, timofónica incluida, anda revuelto. Personalmente creo que si ONO sale a bolsa va a haber chicha. ¿Técnicamente qué os parece jazztel? Aunque ya lleva un buen calentón.


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

Os funciona el broker de bankinter?

No me actualiza algunos valores y me muestra solo los precios de cierre del viernes....


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2014)

Huelo a que empiezan a descontar medidas del BCE ante los datos de produccion industrial que estan saliendo...

Todos abajo y el ibex arriba en maximos diarios. La banca tirando, por lo tanto hoy verde.


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Os funciona el broker de bankinter?
> 
> No me actualiza algunos valores y me muestra solo los precios de cierre del viernes....



A mi me va bien


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en estos casos, decía elder que repunta pero que los precios vuelven a visitar ese mínimo y que si aparecen divergencias alcistas es momento de largos. Yo esperaré.



No habia visto este mensaje ane.

Quien es elder?

Yo estoy dentro, a la minima que baje hoy me salgo:cook:

Eso si, espero rebotón


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No habia visto este mensaje ane.
> 
> Quien es elder?
> 
> ...



Pauli, castigado a postear 5 gifs de boobs y 1 de gatitos 

Alexander Elder, autor de Vivir del Trading.


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No habia visto este mensaje ane.
> 
> *Quien es elder?*
> 
> ...



Elder, Eldelrebote, cuñado de Pepón y primo de Pandoro.


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Elder, Eldelrebote, cuñado de Pepón y primo de Pandoro.




Me recuerda a lo de

Busco a almax, enemigo de ardor, hijo de elron, nieto de eldelbar....


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2014)

En cuanto den la vuelta los americanos nos ponemos en los 250 volando.

Asco de dia/s.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Mar 2014)

Vamos a ver ese 60...


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (10 Mar 2014)

roto el 1,60!


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2014)

San 6,65. En busca de maximos diarios en el ibex. 

Vaya dia eh?? ::

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 09:55 ----------

Cada vez que sale un mal dato de produccion industrial, pegan subida. Vanaglorien a los mercados lucrativos.

A las 10:00 toca meneo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Mar 2014)

nadie compro eurona???? voy solo?


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> nadie compro eurona???? voy solo?



Yo iba a entrar pero tenia que quitar una posi y al final no lo hice... enhorabuena de todas formas! Disfrute de su conga.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2014)

Bankia se ha comido el 1,60 y más.


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2014)

Listo. Vuelta americana complerada. Cierre en 10300 salvo chorrada yanki.

San a por los 6.7 euros.


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> nadie compro eurona???? voy solo?




La he mirado, pero tiene poca liquidez.

Ahora mismo con 10.000 euros te la bajan un 2%

suerte!!


----------



## Durmiente (10 Mar 2014)

explotado_encorbatado dijo:


> roto el 1,60!



Ahora si.

(Creo)


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

Otra vez dentro de bankia....mi broker me va a poner un monumento en la entrada de la sucursal.....


----------



## Durmiente (10 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Otra vez dentro de bankia....mi broker me va a poner un monumento en la entrada de la sucursal.....



A ver hasta donde llega esto...


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2014)

Para todos aquellos que celebran las bankiadas y demas... miren lo que supone la generosidad gubernamental para con esas entidades: Hacienda está preparando la subida del IVA del 10 al 21% de productos sanitarios - rtvcyl.es

Bankia a por los 2€!!!

Pero es igual eh?? no pasa nada.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> A ver hasta donde llega esto...



Por lo pronto el IBEX ya se está peleando con 10250... aunque supongo que luego se desinflará....


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Otra vez dentro de bankia....mi broker me va a poner un monumento en la entrada de la sucursal.....



Ya dije que hoy se iría a por los 60 pero con lo que no contaba era que se haría ya en la primera hora. Parece que muchos tienen prisa por llevarla a los 2 para mayo y vender ahí antes de que el Gobierno venda otro paquetito de acciones ienso:

En fin, tiene pinta de que será otro día de conga bankiera, espero que Pepitoria vaya creando algún nuevo gif o algo


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

Va como un puto tiro

Habia vasi un kilo en 1,606 y las ha engullido


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2014)

10300 en marcha.


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

¿y eurona? Tiene buena pinta...


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2014)

160 pipos de remontada llevamos.


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

Volumen es acojonante....27 kilos de acciones a estas alturas.....coml siga asi nos plantamos en 1,70


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Volumen es acojonante....27 kilos de acciones a estas alturas.....coml siga asi nos plantamos en 1,70



Acabo de mirar el gráfico; la parte alta del canal está en 1.65 Que si cerrara así no estaría nada mal, no


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por lo pronto el IBEX ya se está peleando con 10250... aunque supongo que luego se desinflará....



Vaya birria de pelea...ha durado lo mismito que yo contra el Mike Tyson de los 20 años


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2014)

Nueva engañifa el viernes, barrida, y llego el lunes petando ortos. En cuanto han dado la vuelta los futuros americanos pepinazo. Euro en 1.39, chispazo a los 10.300 y a esperar la tarde.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2014)

Ya que están todos los valores en color verde lechuga y todo es alegría y felicidad, voy a aportar mi granito de arena sobre el tema polémico del fin de semana.

Está claro que la violencia machista, de género o como se la quiera llamar, es un problema que debe ser atajado. No sé si la ley actual es la correcta, no sé como debe hacerse para no dejar a ninguno de los dos géneros desprotegidos, pero está claro que no puede ser que cada año mueran tantas mujeres a manos de sus parejas o exparejas y la cosa vaya en aumento.

¿Qué las medidas actuales son propaganda pura y dura y no arreglan nada? Puede ser. Esto es España y así funciona todo. A golpe de talonario y de favores entre amigos. Nada nuevo.

Un campo en el que se debería de hacer algo es en el educativo. Y no me refiero al neolenguaje de "niños y niñas", "ciudadanos y ciudadanas" o "miembros y miembras", sino a algo más profundo, que es cambiar la mentalidad. A día de hoy me estremezco cuando veo parejitas de adolescentes de 15-16 años, que entre tonteo y tonteo se sacuden un guantazo. De momento es un juego, pero, ¿qué va a pasar cuando esa parejita tenga 30-40 años? Del juego es muy fácil pasar a la bofetada y de ahí a la paliza. Eso es lo que me da miedo, que no estamos cambiando las mentalidades ni siquiera de las generaciones más jóvenes. Esa chavalita de 16 años que le da una torta a su noviete de 17 está jugando con fuego. No quiero decir que eso sea violencia de género, sino que es el germen de lo que en el futuro puede ser.

Como en todos los ámbitos, no se puede generalizar. Ni todos los hombres son violentos y pegan a mujeres, ni todas las mujeres son aprovechadas hdps que buscan el dinero de los hombres y si es necesario recurren a las denuncias falsas. Como en todos los ámbitos, hay denuncias falsas, pero también hay mujeres que están viviendo un verdadero infierno y no se atreven a denunciar, bien por miedo, bien por no tener medios para poder salir adelante solas.

Las manifestaciones contra la ley del aborto de Gallardón no se están llevando por el buen camino. Yo estoy completamente en contra, pero por ser restrictiva, no porque mi coño sea mío y yo tenga derecho a decidir. Creo que en nuestro bebé tenemos derecho a decidir, tanto yo como mi pareja, y debemos ser nosotros quienes decidamos si seguimos adelante con un bebé con problemas o si no seguimos; esa decisión nos corresponde a nosotros y no a Gallardón. El problema es que las feministas radicales se han apropiado de esa batalla. Y no es suya.

Resumiendo: se debe castigar el delito, se debe castigar la falsa denuncia y sobre todo, se deben poner medios desde la infancia para inculcar el respeto y la igualdad (igualdad, que no discriminación).


----------



## Rodrigo (10 Mar 2014)

Creo que es momento de cortos intradia


----------



## NaNDeTe (10 Mar 2014)

que coño ha pasado en ezentis? estaba perdiendo un 3% hace un ratejo y ahora me veo ese 3% pero en verde


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> que coño ha pasado en ezentis? estaba perdiendo un 3% hace un ratejo y ahora me veo ese 3% pero en verde



Ssshhh, no diga nada, no se vayan a enterar y nos lo vuelvan a poner en rojo. Para un día que sube algo...


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

Dejad un rato las plusvis y echad un buen deseo para Chila que hoy tiene una entrevista de trabajo

Suerte


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Mar 2014)

Los 11.000 se siguen acercando 8:

Aunque desde luego, no será en este sprint :no:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Mar 2014)

¿¿CAF no cotiza??


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿CAF no cotiza??



Igual te pasa como a mi en bkt....hay algunos valores que no estan actualizados y marca precio del viernes....

Mira en forexpros....sube 0,40%.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

Antes menti,me queda un ultimo inciso :fiufiu:

Se esta insistiendo mucho,y parece que es la consigna adoptada por la prensa,en la lacra social que supone la muerte de mujeres,que las matan por ser mujeres,como si hubiera una persecucion contra ellas...y NO ES ASI.

No se como expresarlo de modo que no le piten los oidos a alguien...lo que hay es la tasa normal de asesinatos entre millones de parejas que conviven.En la sociedad hay asesinatos,mueren en homicidios mas de 200 hombres al año,y no se toma como una lacra social,se asume como un hecho natural.Hay muchas mas muertes en accidente laboral de hombres que de mujeres,sale alguien hablando de lacra social? Si hubiese millones de parejas gays en España,ocurririan muertes igualmente,por la propia tension que genera la convivencia y la sociedad sociedad en si misma,y no creo que nadie hablase de persecucion contra los hombres.60 muertes al año justifican medidas poco menos que de un estado de excepcion? 

Por no mencionar que en las estadisticas se mete todo,desde el abuelo de 90 años que mata a la mujer enferma de alzheimer hasta el yonki que mata a otra yonki cuando estan los dos colocados...todo vale.Un hombre que mata a su mujer y luego se suicida se le mete a violencia de genero y no se estudia causa alguna que pueda procarlo,solo interesa engordar los numeros.Y las mujeres que matan a hombres seran menos,pero por supuesto se le da relevancia 0 en la prensa.

PD: algo me dice que esto pega mas en los temas calientes o en el amistoso dialogo...:o


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Yo voy a dar mi opinión sobre este tema también ya que estamos.
En el momento que una agresión/falta/vejación o lo que sea no se juzga igual por razón de sexo estamos aunte una brutal injusticia, es igual que si por sel musulman, negro o chino algo tuviese menor castigo.
A mi me resulta totalmente incomprensible que a algo asi se le pueda llamar justicia.
respecto a lo de las mujeres y los curros, politicas o lo que sea.
Por mi que esté quien valga como si son el 100% mujeres, quiero a los mejores en cada puesto nada de cupos ni cuotas, al igual que para bomberos , policias y demás.
Ale , pues ya lo he dicho.


----------



## napartarra (10 Mar 2014)

Dónde yo vivo hay muchísimos más casos de Viogen al día que alcoholemias o robos y así se justifica la excepcionalidad de la ley, opino; aunque en este hilo me gustaría hablar de bolsa. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ctimas-de-lucha-igualdad-10.html#post11142649


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya que están todos los valores en color verde lechuga y todo es alegría y felicidad, voy a aportar mi granito de arena sobre el tema polémico del fin de semana.
> 
> Está claro que la violencia machista, de género o como se la quiera llamar, es un problema que debe ser atajado. No sé si la ley actual es la correcta, no sé como debe hacerse para no dejar a ninguno de los dos géneros desprotegidos, pero está claro que no puede ser que cada año mueran tantas mujeres a manos de sus parejas o exparejas y la cosa vaya en aumento.
> 
> ...



Fin de la cita. ¡Que dificil es que la justicia sea justa! Pero cuando se judicializa tod, hasta las relaciones sociales y la propia conciencia, es que algo no funciona en la educación (ojo no sólo en la de los colegios, en la de verdad, la de las casas)

Hablando de bolsa, ya pueden comprar Deoleo y oparla 1 0,50, me he salido a la apertura y ya sube :´(
Pero ha sido para entrar en Eurona, espero que me salga bien el cambio.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Dónde yo vivo hay muchísimos más casos de Viogen al día que alcoholemias o robos y así se justifica la excepcionalidad de la ley, opino; aunque en este hilo me gustaría hablar de bolsa. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ctimas-de-lucha-igualdad-10.html#post11142649



Oiga que hay para todos
http://alvige.blogspot.de/16,d.Yms&cad=rja[/url]


----------



## ghkghk (10 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Sigo con el OFFTOPIC para también dar mi impresión:
> 
> Yo me registré en Burbuja exclusivamente por este hilo. Por curiosidad he mirado otros hilos y me encontrado *xenofobia, racismo y sexismo* en estado puro. Me ha abierto los ojos a un mundo que no esperaba que ya existiera.
> 
> ...





De los comentarios más estúpidos que he leído en este hilo. Y mira que llevo años. Como cuando un antidisturbio abre la cabeza a una señora de 68 años y aún se escucha "como yo no voy a manifestaciones, a mí no me va a pasar".

Por cierto, cuando queráis empezamos con los más de 600 hombres que se suicidan cada año durante el proceso de divorcio. Pero es que, obviamente, que te quiten casa, niños, te tachen de maltratador, pierdas parte de tu sueldo (cuando no el trabajo) y quizá hasta te toque dormir en prisión... pues hay a gente a la que le supera.

Y yo no hablo de oídas. Mi pareja ejerce la abogacía, lleva decenas de divorcios al año, confiesa que el "¿oye y si lo denuncio no me irá mejor?" está a la orden del día, que denuncias falsas hay por doquier, que la ley es un insulto a la inteligencia y.... ¡¡Oh, sorpresa!! Es mujer... Pero debe ser una mujer de esas de segunda, oprimidas por los hombres y que aún no ha abierto los ojos a la Nueva Gran Verdad.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Mar 2014)

Vamos a ver si aguantan al IBEX ahora, más o menos por aquí.

(Y a Bankia si le sirve de soporte el 1,60... que yo creo que sí...)


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

Agricultura ofrece Deoleo a inversores españoles antes que recurrir a la SEPI - Noticias de Empresas



comentario bueno y que atendiendo a lo que dice, no le falta razón. cuando son fondos amigos, si, cuando es el estado italiano, no:


> A ver si lo entiendo: Estamos dispuestos a vender ese "30% estratégico" a fondos como CVC, Carlyle o PAI (ninguna de ellas española por cierto). Sin embargo, se asoma un fondo soberano Italiano y ahora, espantados, movilizamos a la SEPI para que entre en el accionariado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya que están todos los valores en color verde lechuga y todo es alegría y felicidad, voy a aportar mi granito de arena sobre el tema polémico del fin de semana.
> 
> Está claro que la violencia machista, de género o como se la quiera llamar, es un problema que debe ser atajado. No sé si la ley actual es la correcta, no sé como debe hacerse para no dejar a ninguno de los dos géneros desprotegidos, pero está claro que *no puede ser que cada año mueran tantas mujeres a manos de sus parejas o exparejas y la cosa vaya en aumento.*
> 
> ...



En lo de la educación de acuerdo. Pero en lo que que cada vez haya más.... :no: :no:

Corre la voz Â» Víctimas mortales por violencia de género (2003-2013)


¿Pero es que es 60 muertes por violencia de género, suponiendo que todas sean así, de las casi 1200 que hay anualmente en España es óbice para pasarse la Constitución por el arco del Triunfo? Cojones, que como dice apolo hay más de 500 muertes en accidentes de curro. Que hay más de tres suicidios de hombres que de mujeres. Y mire, no debería morir nadie por ninguna de estas causas. ¿Pero hacer ministerios de igualdas?¿Planes de 3000 kilotones para igualdad? Ostia puta ya! que eso es un 3% del presupuesto en sanidad!! Que se podrían contratar 75000 inspectores de trabajo con sueldo bruto de 40000€!! Además de salvar más vidas con más presupuesto en sanidad o evitando accidentes de trabajo, se recaudaría mucho más gracias a los inspectores de trabajo.


Respecto al segundo párrafo subrayado. Totalmente de acuerdo. Ahí no se debería meter nadie y estaba socialmente aceptado abortos en esos casos, al igual que en el de violaciones. Pero es que el debate es tan delicado y complejo. Por ejemplo, ¿aceptamos aborto como medio anticonceptivo? Pues es que ya entramos en un debate moral. Nadie debe meterse en la moral de otros, cada uno que haga lo que quiera. Pero....¿debe ser pagado por el Estado, o sea todos nosotros? ¿Es moralmente aceptable obligar a una persona que por motivos religiosos se oponga al aborto a que lo sufrague con sus impuestos? Yo opino que no. O en todo caso, como medida de compromiso, una sola vez por mujer. Es un debate muy complejo que como bien dices se lo han apropiado la Santa Inquisición y los Orcos de Mordor.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

Chila, a ver qué tal la entrevista de curro. Cuente cuente


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

1. Cambio de horario en USA; a partir de hoy NY abre a las 14.30
2. Plug en el premarket +8.5% :Aplauso:

Obtengan plusvis y paguen a Montoro, que hay que pagar la ley de jenaro


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Dónde yo vivo hay muchísimos más casos de Viogen al día que alcoholemias o robos y así se justifica la excepcionalidad de la ley, opino; aunque en este hilo me gustaría hablar de bolsa. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ctimas-de-lucha-igualdad-10.html#post11142649



Estoy leyendo el hilo este...y puf...los insultos no resultan tan incomprensibles,eh? ::


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

llevamos 1 horita cuasiparados, hay algún dato importante hoy por publicar?


----------



## IRobot (10 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> llevamos 1 horita cuasiparados, hay algún dato importante hoy por publicar?



Pues parece ser que no, nada digno de resaltar para hoy:

Calendario Económico | Agenda Económica - Investing.com


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En lo de la educación de acuerdo. Pero en lo que que cada vez haya más.... :no: :no:
> 
> Corre la voz Â» Víctimas mortales por violencia de género (2003-2013)
> 
> ...



No me diga que no se han hecho campañas contra los accidentes laborales, ni leyes. Hasta profesiones y masters, Ej técnico superior en riesgos laborales. Me parece mucho mas tomadura de pelo el acoso laboral y el mobbing . Muchos de los accidentes laborales en España son tráficos que nuestra legislación mete como in itinere, concepto no homologado en el resto de legislaciones europeas. Y cuanto dinero y campañas hemos destinado a los accidentes de tráfico? 

Respecto al aborto.... Están en contra los mismos que consideran que pedir una prueba de paternidad es que una visillera te quiere quitar parte del sueldo. Pues piensatelo antes de mojar....

Sentir que eres el receptáculo de un futuro ser que no quieres tener es un verdadero martirio, lo han pensado alguna vez? Nadie obliga a nadie a abortar, ni a casarse ni a ser monja, es una opción. Respecto a los impuestos, si vamos por lo moral yo no quiero que el Estado subvencione las religiones, cada uno que se pague sus cultos o sus videntes, como prefieran.

Tengo amigos católicos practicantes a los que quiero un montón, pero no estoy dispuesta a que mi vida dependa de "su fe" para eso prefiero depender de la fe del Spaguetti volador

Y me arrepiento de haber introducido la polémica. :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> 1. Cambio de horario en USA; a partir de hoy NY abre a las 14.30
> 2. Plug en el premarket +8.5% :Aplauso:
> 
> Obtengan plusvis y paguen a Montoro, que hay que pagar la ley de jenaro



De momento van con poquito volumen pero tanto PLUG como FCEL van bien. A decir verdad con que no caigan hoy y se mantengan hoy en los niveles del viernes me conformaba pero "parece" que quieren tirar para arriba y no seré yo el que proteste


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2014)

Pues claro que es la educación, pero no la educación cultural, y desde luego, no la educación "teórica". Sino la educación emocional.

Te habrán hecho repetir 1.000 veces "no se pega". Pero ¿quien te ha enseñado a gestionar la frustración, la impotencia, la pérdida? ¿quien te enseña a valorarte como persona en su justa medida y a valorar a los demás? ¿y a entender que tú tienes tus miserias como todos tienen las suyas? 

No es fácil, pero no hay nada más difícil que aquello que no se intenta. De hecho, vamos en dirección contraria.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Respecto al aborto.... Están en contra los mismos que consideran que pedir una prueba de paternidad es que una visillera te quiere quitar parte del sueldo. Pues piensatelo antes de mojar....



Oiga que esto vale para los dos casos ehhh habertelo pensado antes de mojar sin codon, pildora o lo que sea y si quieres tenerlo sin que el padre quiera pues a apechugar que aqui parece que todo va en una dirección.
En lod ela aborto y demás completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

he aprovechado este finde de gripe, para releer la parte no psicológica del libro de Elder, Vivir del trading: psicología, tácticas de trading, gestión del dinero, los indicadores, y me ha valido como casi siempre que se dan vueltas y vueltas con indicadores, para ver que en SEMANALES, el 90% del MC está con los estocásticos muy muy sobrecomprados. Caso aparte Bankia, con 3 picos por encima de 80


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No me diga que no se han hecho campañas contra los accidentes laborales, ni leyes. Hasta profesiones y masters, Ej técnico superior en riesgos laborales. Me parece mucho mas tomadura de pelo el acoso laboral y el mobbing . Muchos de los accidentes laborales en España son tráficos que nuestra legislación mete como in itinere, concepto no homologado en el resto de legislaciones europeas. Y cuanto dinero y campañas hemos destinado a los accidentes de tráfico?
> 
> Respecto al aborto.... Están en contra los mismos que consideran que pedir una prueba de paternidad es que una visillera te quiere quitar parte del sueldo. Pues piensatelo antes de mojar....
> 
> ...



Cualquier diálogo o intercambio de opiniones, siempre desde el respeto, será enriquecedor para ambas partes ya que nunca somos dueños de la verdad absoluta y a veces un punto de vista contrario al nuestro bien argumentado puede hacernos pensar. Cuando sobre un tema existen posturas muy distanciadas, es porque todavía hay mucho que debatir y dialogar sobre el asunto.

El problema viene cuando hay descalificaciones o fanatismos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he aprovechado este finde de gripe, para releer la parte no psicológica del libro de Elder, Vivir del trading: psicología, tácticas de trading, gestión del dinero, los indicadores, y me ha valido como casi siempre que se dan vueltas y vueltas con indicadores, para ver que en SEMANALES, el 90% del MC está con los estocásticos muy muy sobrecomprados. Caso aparte Bankia, con 3 picos por encima de 80



Merece la pena el libro? Lo he descargado lleno de ilusion...pero voy por la pagina 14 y ya me esta invadiendo la pereza.

Que envidia me da la gente con constancia y disclina mental,yo me convenci en su dia de que el famoso TT era el METODO ideal para hacer dinero en bolsa...y asi me va ::

napartarra es un multi de zparo? : o he entendido mal la firma?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Merece la pena el libro? Lo he descargado lleno de ilusion...pero voy por la pagina 14 y ya me esta invadiendo la pereza.
> 
> Que envidia me da la gente con constancia y disclina mental,yo me convenci en su dia de que el famoso TT era el METODO ideal para hacer dinero en bolsa...y asi me va ::





La primera parte creo que es la que nos llama a todos los foreros del hilo "alcoholicos", es un poco tratar de ver nuestros errores típicos, luego se adentra en indicadores. Fácil de entender.


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2014)

No hay pre de ANR.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Dejad un rato las plusvis y echad un buen deseo para Chila que hoy tiene una entrevista de trabajo
> 
> Suerte



A ver...Gracias.
Y si por el camino me suben las gowex mejor


----------



## TenienteDan (10 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Merece la pena el libro? Lo he descargado lleno de ilusion...pero voy por la pagina 14 y ya me esta invadiendo la pereza.
> 
> Que envidia me da la gente con constancia y disclina mental,yo me convenci en su dia de que el famoso TT era el METODO ideal para hacer dinero en bolsa...y asi me va ::
> 
> napartarra es un multi de zparo? : o he entendido mal la firma?



Trading Testicular? ::


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

Con lo de ANR,mas que estar buscando el valor del pre...la postura correcta seria meter una orden de venta en 20$,no mirar la cotizacion por lo menos en un año y vivir con la ilusion de un niño esperando los reyes magos todo ese tiempo...posiblemente lo de la visita de Pandoro iba a quedarse corto para describir la sensacion posterior,pero ya nos preocuparemos en su momento 

Notese como del termino afectuoso "anarrosa" hemos pasado al mucho mas frio y profesional ANR...maldita...)


----------



## napartarra (10 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el hilo este...y puf...los insultos no resultan tan incomprensibles,eh? ::



Me resulta difícil justificar INSULTOS o minimizarlos. 



Tengo ganas de cambiar de tema YA ... y, por cierto, no soy un multi de nadie, eso también ha sido un tanto gratuito por parte de Ane y sigo sin entenderlo.


----------



## Krim (10 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Sus hilos se repiten; a ver si les suena eso de mala mujer engaña a buen hombre y sin que el haga nada malo le condenan y ella, la muy puta, se queda con todo y EL en la calle, ... o un Inmigrante que mata salvajemente a cuchilladas a un lugareño inocente para terminar culpando a la inmigración de todos nuestros males, ... este tipo de propaganda tiene más de 100 años de antiguedad y sabemos perféctamente que tipo de dictaduras las aplicaba aprovechando la incultura de la gente (conspiración judeomasónica, la pertinaz sequía, feminazis, progres, ...) :bla: A otro perro con ese hueso.



¡¡Como mola!! Me alegra saber que en realidad nada de eso ha pasado, que no hay hombres en la cárcel por falsa denuncia VIOGEN, que los inmigrantes no están salvajemente sobrerrepresentados en la "tarta" de crímenes y que, en realidad, todo lo que ha ocurrido es culpa de varones blancos heterosexuales.


> Por dejar un par de cosas claras:
> 
> *1.-* la ley de viogen no persigue a los hombres, persigue a los *hombres delincuentes*. Yo soy hombre y no temo a la ley de viogen, como tampoco temo a del blanqueo de dinero o la ley contra el acoso sexual a menores. Los que la temen igual es por algo ... :fiufiu:



*
UNA POLLA COMO UNA OLLA!!*

Eso que has escrito no te lo crees ni tú aunque lo repitas 100 veces. ¿Qué mierda es esa de que persigue a hombres delincuentes cuando con un simple "es que me ha pegado", sustentado con 0 evidencia, 0 pruebas, 0 indicios, te pasas la noche en el calabozo? 


> *2.-* Pese a la mierda que se dice, te suele caer más pena por robar un iphone que por maltratar a una mujer (maltrato no grave). Hombres en prisión por maltrato hay poquísimos y los que están es por quebrantamiento.
> 
> *3.-* La mujer NO obtiene beneficio alguno en tema de *familia *por interponer denuncia. (Si hay "orden de alejamiento" es porque se ha apreciado peligro para la integridad de la víctima. Si se tiene orden de alejamiento es que hay algo grave) El hombre acusado injustamente, sin pruebas, soportará la humillación de ser detenido y la putada de pasar la noche en calabozos (cierto) y al día siguiente volverá a su casa y punto.



*
UNA POLLA COMO UNA OLLA!!*

Ya te lo han dicho, que el tema de "si me invento una denuncia, pues mucho mejor", es el pan nuestro de cada día. Deseo de corazón que nunca, nunca tengas que comprobar eso de primera mano porque nadie se lo merece.


> Las ultrafeministas me llaman machista y los ultramachistas me llaman feminista y por eso pienso que estoy en el sitio correcto. In medio, virtus.



Pues mira, yo no te llamo feminista, yo te llamo ingenuo y te animo a que espabiles. Y si por decir esto me vas a llamar machista, sin problema, total, ya me han llamado de todo por aquí y no podría estar más orgulloso de ello.


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> A ver...Gracias.
> Y si por el camino me suben las gowex mejor



Pues lo de las Gowex va a ser que no, pero según mis rayas siguen en el canal alcista, se habían salido un poco del canal ( por arriba) y han vuelto al redil... De momento no creo que haya problemas

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 12:29 ----------

Krim te has retratado...la tuya de 40 cm por lo menos


----------



## IRobot (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues lo de las Gowex va a ser que no, pero según mis rayas siguen en el canal alcista, se habían salido un poco del canal ( por arriba) y han vuelto al redil... De momento no creo que haya problemas
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 12:29 ----------
> 
> Krim te has retratado...la tuya de 40 cm por lo menos



Hablando de 40 cm y para ver si desviamos un poco el tema y les saco una sonrisa que llevan ustedes 3 días muy tensos en el hilo... Este parece que también compró AnnoRotos de esos... 

Le extraen un dildo gigante tras llevarlo tres dÃ*as en el recto


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

perforación intestinal, uff :8::S


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Hablando de 40 cm y para ver si desviamos un poco el tema y les saco una sonrisa que llevan ustedes 3 días muy tensos en el hilo... Este parece que también compró AnnoRotos de esos...
> 
> Le extraen un dildo gigante tras llevarlo tres dÃ*as en el recto



Ese era algún depechiano al que Pandoro le dejó ese regalito y ni se había dado cuenta :fiufiu: espero que Pandoro nunca abuse tanto de mi.
P.d. si en este hilo siempre hemos imaginado a Pandoro como una persona de color, significa que todos somos racistas? ienso:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ese era algún depechiano al que Pandoro le dejó ese regalito y ni se había dado cuenta :fiufiu: espero que Pandoro nunca abuse tanto de mi.
> P.d. si en este hilo siempre hemos imaginado a Pandoro como una persona de color, significa que todos somos racistas? ienso:
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



El que me visita a mi es clarito 

PD. Ya se que estoy peleona  ya se me pasará


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

SEMANALES de NTC




















RSI
CCI
Vigia

Es posible que CCI nos avance algo en este valor


por de pronto guanea, como apunta el cci y no aún Vigia y RSI

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 05:58 ----------

por comentar, rovi a la mierda o qué? tanto volumen para nada, pillados everywhere... ahora es cuando hice bien en salirme


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2014)

Empapelamiento...ojal...calor...1800


----------



## Krim (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Krim te has retratado...la tuya de 40 cm por lo menos



Sin problemas, también me había "retratado" con otras mierdas del foro, y ya sabemos como acabó el tema ¿no? 



> Hablando de 40 cm y para ver si desviamos un poco el tema y les saco una sonrisa que llevan ustedes 3 días muy tensos en el hilo... Este parece que también compró AnnoRotos de esos..



Pues mira, sí, llevo un par de días a lomos de la yegua clara, y eso no ayuda a mi humor...y sí, el ano se queda bastante escocido sin necesidad de visita de Pandoro :XX:


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

Pre aenerre 4,77 ::´(

Joder!!! 4,69 marca ahora...no quiero ni verlo...


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

semanal rsi y cci para el botas


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2014)

Ay ay ay alcistillas y anorossos ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No me diga que no se han hecho campañas contra los accidentes laborales, ni leyes. Hasta profesiones y masters, Ej técnico superior en riesgos laborales. Me parece mucho mas tomadura de pelo el acoso laboral y el mobbing . Muchos de los accidentes laborales en España son tráficos que nuestra legislación mete como in itinere, concepto no homologado en el resto de legislaciones europeas. Y cuanto dinero y campañas hemos destinado a los accidentes de tráfico? A)
> 
> Respecto al aborto.... Están en contra los mismos que consideran que pedir una prueba de paternidad es que una visillera te quiere quitar parte del sueldo. Pues piensatelo antes de mojar.... B)
> 
> ...



A) Repito: 3000 kilotones: 75000 empleos de 40k€ brutos para la que quiera: Policías, Jueces, Universidades, inspectores de trabajo, médicos y enfermeros... Es una cuestión de eficiencia. El dinero en cosas de janero es tirar el dinero. Sólo se hace para contentar al grupo de Orcos de Barad-Dûr por razones electoralistas.

Y ya que nombra los accidentes de tráfico. Son unos 1000 al año( el año pasado, mínimos históricos), frente a las 60 mujeres que mueren al año matadas por un hombre (¿Serán todas violencia de género?...) Pues según una regla de tres, acepto que un tanto maniquea, habría que invertir 50.000 Millones de € en prevención de accidentes de tráfico. ¿No ve que es una burrada?

B) ¿y que dicen las visilleras si les pides prueba de paternidad al bicho que llevan dentro?
:: :: ::

C) Por supuesto que abortar no es, para una mente normal, plato de buen gusto. No se lo desearía a nadie. ¿Pero que abortar es una opción? ¿Incluso con 6 meses de gestación?¿incluso si el bebe está en perfectas condiciones?¿no hay otra opción que el aborto?ienso: Y bueno, lo de subvencionar cultos, por supuesto. Cada perro que se lama su ciruelo.

D) Totalmente de acuerdo.


Yo creo que en el foro la mayoría somos gente inteligente y moderada que, aunque ela cuestión es peliaguda, llegaríamos a un principio de acuerdo en un par de tardes tomando cerveza. Luego referéndum entre todos los españoles y lo que salga se acata y punto. Estos tejemanejes pasan por tratar de imponer cuestiones morales a la ciudadanía sin contar con lo que ella piense.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Mar 2014)

Me estoy mareando de ver a PLUG en el premarket. 

A 9,17 ya....:8: y pico en 9,38 :ouch:


----------



## Galifrey (10 Mar 2014)

¿Como veis inditex?

Lleva días que ni palante ni patrás...

Me quedé con lo que comentó Tono acerca del jueguecito que se llevaba el sr. Ortega con los cortos, por lo que esperaba que siguiera bajando un poco más, pero se ha quedado ahí colgada entre los 103 y los 106 sin saber muy bien que hacer.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me estoy mareando de ver a PLUG en el premarket.
> 
> A 9,17 ya....:8: y pico en 9,38 :ouch:



Si por un casual llegara a 9,38 triplicaría mi precio de entrada lo cual no está mal para un par de meses 
Lo jodido va a ser encontrar el punto de venta... vaya lío


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Mar 2014)

.
Uff, la que se ha liado en el hilo con el tema viogen.

Voy a liarlo un poco poniendo esta noticia, y luego me dicen si tiene que ver o no:



> Condenado un padre que pegó a su hijo de 8 años porque no hacía los deberes
> 
> Deberá realizar durante 56 días trabajos en beneficio de la comunidad y estará seis meses alejado del menor
> 
> ...



Condenado un padre que pegó a su hijo de 8 años porque no hacía los deberes. Diario de Noticias de Navarra


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me estoy mareando de ver a PLUG en el premarket.
> 
> A 9,17 ya....:8: y pico en 9,38 :ouch:



Plug tambien estaba en una primaria bajista intensa...hasta que dejo de estarlo,ya podrian tomar nota otros ::

52wk Range:	0.15 - 8.35 ::::::::::


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> ¿Como veis inditex?
> 
> Lleva días que ni palante ni patrás...
> 
> Me quedé con lo que comentó Tono acerca del jueguecito que se llevaba el sr. Ortega con los cortos, por lo que esperaba que siguiera bajando un poco más, pero se ha quedado ahí colgada entre los 103 y los 106 sin saber muy bien que hacer.



vamos a ir de más a menos positivos gráficamente











acabando con lo que puede ser un falso suelo, y caer más:


----------



## napartarra (10 Mar 2014)

Otro juzgado de Pamplona solo unos pocos días antes:

Seis meses de alejamiento para una mujer que forceje? con su hija al negarse ?sta a dejar la videoconsola | Espa?a | EL MUNDO

La pena para la mujer es la misma que para el hombre del artículo anterior.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Plug tambien estaba en una primaria bajista intensa...hasta que dejo de estarlo,ya podrian tomar nota otros ::
> 
> 52wk Range:	0.15 - 8.35 ::::::::::



No dudes que las podremos vender por encima de lo comprado. Solo hay que tener paciencia. Si la miras todos los dias te va a dar una ulcera de estomago. 

El carbón sigue representando el 35% aproximadamente de toda la energia creada en el planeta, y eso es mucho como para que desaparezcan las grandes empresas del sector y ANR es una de ellas.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

ANAROSAS semanales: pinta que estamos cerca del mínimo, pero que aún puede caer más tiempo y más abajo, sobre todo atendiendo al RSI. Esto mirado hoy, claro


eso sí, si soporta el doble suelo, puede mejorar


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No dudes que las podremos vender por encima de lo comprado. Solo hay que tener paciencia. Si la miras todos los dias te va a dar una ulcera de estomago.
> 
> El carbón sigue representando el 35% aproximadamente de toda la energia creada en el planeta, y eso es mucho como para que desaparezcan las grandes empresas del sector y ANR es una de ellas.



En un escenario de LastManStading .... apueste por Peabody (BTU).

El problema del resto de las carboneras es que si no se dan prisa los republicanos en llegar al poder, van a tener que ampliar capital al menos un 50% y eso es mucha caída.

Son cíclicas y el bottom puede estar bajo tierra.

Paciencia. Let them bleed out 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Mar 2014)

sera el mismo juez???


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Uff, la que se ha liado en el hilo con el tema viogen.
> 
> Voy a liarlo un poco poniendo esta noticia, y luego me dicen si tiene que ver o no:
> ...



A mi mas que a viogen me recuerda a esa potestad que cree tener el estado para legislar y meter las narices en todos los aspectos de la vida de los ciudadanos y que tanto detesto...

Y hablando de meter narices y viogen (volvemos),acabo de leer una columna de ZP en El Mundo soltando demagogia en cantidades industriales y reclamando una intervencion fuerte del estado...madre mia lo que estara por venir...


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Uff, la que se ha liado en el hilo con el tema viogen.
> 
> Voy a liarlo un poco poniendo esta noticia, y luego me dicen si tiene que ver o no:
> ...



Para mí no tiene nada que ver.

Creo que hay muchos, cada vez más tristemente, padres y madres que consienten muchísimo a sus hijos con tal de que no les "molesten" y así unos puedan ir a jugar al pádel y otras a la peluquería. Y así se han creado algunas generaciones donde no hay valores, aunque en primer lugar los padres no los tenían por cómo han actuado, y donde prima el consumismo (ya que los niños se han acostumbrado a tener lo último en videojuegos, material deportivo, ropa) y el hacer lo que sea porque ya soy mayorcito.

Dicho todo lo anterior, lo de la noticia me parece hasta bien que se castigue; quizá 3 meses hubieran sido suficientes. Yo era muy vago, reconozco que a los deberes les dedicaba muy poquito tiempo... pero no por ello me levantaron nunca la mano. Mi madre sí que me levantó la zapatilla  y sin darme de bofetadas aprendí a ser disciplinado y educado, y lo agradezco infinitamente sobre todo lo primero, porque entre otras cosas me sirve en nuestro nexo de unión, la bolsa.


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para mí no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> Creo que hay muchos, cada vez más tristemente, padres y madres que consienten muchísimo a sus hijos con tal de que no les "molesten" y así unos puedan ir a jugar al pádel y otras a la peluquería. Y así se han creado algunas generaciones donde no hay valores, aunque en primer lugar los padres no los tenían por cómo han actuado, y donde prima el consumismo (ya que los niños se han acostumbrado a tener lo último en videojuegos, material deportivo, ropa) y el hacer lo que sea porque ya soy mayorcito.
> 
> Dicho todo lo anterior, lo de la noticia me parece hasta bien que se castigue; quizá 3 meses hubieran sido suficientes. Yo era muy vago, reconozco que a los deberes les dedicaba muy poquito tiempo... pero no por ello me levantaron nunca la mano. Mi madre sí que me levantó la zapatilla  y sin darme de bofetadas aprendí a ser disciplinado y educado, y lo agradezco infinitamente sobre todo lo primero, porque entre otras cosas me sirve en nuestro nexo de unión, la bolsa.



Nunca he necesitado del menor atisbo de violencia para educar a mi hija, eso si horas y horas de dedicación, sobre todo cuando son pequeños. Anda que no he hecho labores (ganchillo, costura y otras para mi sandeces) como escusa mientras en realidad lo que hacia era estar vigilante de que por las tardes hiciera los deberes antes de encender el televisor o el ordenador o lo que fuese :o Fueron tiempos bonitos

Ah!!!! yo o su padre


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si por un casual llegara a 9,38 triplicaría mi precio de entrada lo cual no está mal para un par de meses
> Lo jodido va a ser encontrar el punto de venta... vaya lío



Joooooooooder.
Un 50% desde que me salí a 6,50 pensando que ahí iba a recortar algo. Según fibonacho tendría que haber ido un 30% abajo hasta 5,5 para recompar más barato.

Aunque creo que el sector seguirá subiendo pero ésta menos, el viernes entré en Ballard +14 en el pre, y en Fuelcell +11. Nostá mal.

Per en esto de la bolsa, como para ser padres, creo que deberían hacer un examen y dar un carnet al que esté preparao, el que no, a otra cosa mariposa.
Y es que ahora cualquiera puede perder sus ahorros en bolsa o echar a perder a sus hijos. ....


----------



## napartarra (10 Mar 2014)

A lo que van las Sentencias, que son recurribles y la Audiencia navarra no las suele aceptar, es que el "deber de corrección" de los padres, al menos no debe provocar lesiones a los hijos. 

Aprender que cuando alguien hace algo mal está justificada la violencia, antes que la argumentación, no es buena lección y sabemos que hay mejores formas de obtener la obediencia debida y el respeto.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

"Esto fue muy gordo: hab?a tres balsas, pero solo un marinero. Ten?a cortes en las manos y los pies". El Correo


oxtion de prisa


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

Menuda racha de offtopic llevamos...lo de los niños yo tengo dos. Y son full-time. Dedicacion, amor, responsabilidad y valores.
Y que el cole y los amiguitos acompañen.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 14:19 ----------

ah...GO PLUG


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Me he ido de Bkia y meto parte en DLIA... esporculación pura y dura , espero que me vaya mnejor que a los anarrosos


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Sólo mi opinión sobre ANR. Salvando las distancias y todo eso pero lo de ANR me recuerda un poco a Codere. Todos pensando que iba a subir, que iba a ir para arriba, porque coño... estábamos muchos dentro y no podía ser que la cosa saliera rana, nos merecíamos que subiera después de lo que habíamos aguantado, etc. etc. etc.. Ya uno ve hasta vrotes berdes donde lo que queda está más negro que el carbón.
Yo de esa aprendí una cosa que para mí ahora es un mantra mental que resuena cada vez que miro algunos valores: Si una cosa tiene pinta de mojón, huele como un mojón y todo el mundo dice que es un mojón, fíate de tu instinto porque puedes estar seguro de que será un mojón como un piano.
A veces creo que complicamos las cosas a veces demasiado metiéndonos en unos tinglados sin sentido, y lo digo yo que en los últimos años saqué cinturón negro segundo dan en meterme ciénagas de mierda bursátiles hasta las cejas.
Espero que no se me interprete como que ahora voy de listo porque he tenido suerte con las PLUG porque nada más lejos de mi intención pero es que a veces es como ver que alguien va de cabeza a pegarse un ostión contra un muro y no pudieras hacer nada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si una cosa tiene pinta de mojón, huele como un mojón y todo el mundo dice que es un mojón, fíate de tu instinto porque puedes estar seguro de que será un mojón como un piano.



y con la ley del sentimiento contrario que hacemos a estas alturas? la anulamos? ienso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Nunca he necesitado del menor atisbo de violencia para educar a mi hija, eso si horas y horas de dedicación, sobre todo cuando son pequeños. Anda que no he hecho labores (ganchillo, costura y otras para mi sandeces) como escusa mientras en realidad lo que hacia era estar vigilante de que por las tardes hiciera los deberes antes de encender el televisor o el ordenador o lo que fuese :o Fueron tiempos bonitos
> 
> Ah!!!! yo o su padre



.
Porque la violencia no sólo no es útil en la educación, sino completamente contraproducente, y esto lo entiende "casi" todo el mundo.

Y, llegados a este punto, vemos que no hace falta hacer diferencias, da igual que sea el padre o la madre el que ejerce la violencia, o que sea sobre un niño o sobre una niña. 

¿Por qué es distinto con la viogen?


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> y con la ley del sentimiento contrario que hacemos a estas alturas? la anulamos? ienso:



Yo la tengo anulada sobre todo cuando los fundamentales no ayudan por ningún sitio ni hay nada que indique que la cosa va a ir a mejor.
Creo que hay formas menos arriesgadas de ganarse unos euros que al final es de lo que se trata.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

Madre de mi vida,4,66...habia olvidado el cambio de hora en USA...::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2014)

El problema de todas las mineras, con las carboneras en particular, es que el ciclo de las materias primas está en pleno caída. China, que era la que consumía casi todas las materias primas va a dejar de crecer a las mismas tasas que venia haciéndolo y por lo tanto, consumirá menos.

Esto en un entorno normal. "Aluego", como China haga pluf por la pedazo de deuda que tienen las empresas y particulares.... nos sus vamos a partir el pecho de risa ::


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Jajaj me uno a los anarrosos con DLIA jaja cago en la puta -13 % en un tita


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Mar 2014)

en los paises asiaticos no oiras que un niño le levante la voz a un padre, y en muchos de ellos la "violencia" moderada esta incluso reglada, y no creo que les vaya tan mal, al final todo es una cuestion de educacion y cultura...


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

¿usanos abren a las 15:00?


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Jajaj me uno a los anarrosos con DLIA jaja cago en la puta -13 % en un tita



Hombre... he visto mejores entradas pero con esta no es que sea uan cosa gravísimas. En breve debería remontar eso y mucho más.


----------



## kuroi (10 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Jajaj me uno a los anarrosos con DLIA jaja cago en la puta -13 % en un tita



nos tiramos por un precipicio juntos ??

::


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿usanos abren a las 15:00?



Anda que estás tu bueno!
Han abierto hace 20 minutos! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Qué asco de Plug, cómo odio este valor.

Tantas semanas uno con la autoestima alta por entrar al broker y ver plusvis de 15% en gowex y 5% en bankias, y entras en un valor por un consejo y al lado de éste las gowex y las bankias parecen operaciones ruinosas.

Operaciones ruinosas que firmo para el resto del año, claro 

P.D. Robopoli crack, nunca me cansaré de repetirlo :Aplauso:

P.D.2: y ahora se cae renta4, espero que justo en este momento no le dé a Plug por venirse abajo :ouch::XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Mar 2014)

Acerleror ostiazo grande


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Mar 2014)

que pena de haberme salido de Plug a 8$, Robopoli &cia


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Mar 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que pena de haberme salido de Plug a 8$, Robopoli &cia



Lo de PLUG no tiene limites: 9,73 $ ya :8::8::8:


----------



## NaNDeTe (10 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Atencion a MTS que parece estar dibujando el 2º hombro de un discreto HCHi. Estoy por comprar un paquetito el lunes y dejar una orden mas gorda entorno al 10,60. No creo que baje de 10,50.
> 
> Alguien mas lo ve? 1er hombro jun 2012



ale, ahora pienso preparar el paquetito con mas ganas, espero que no las tengan que heredar mis nietos

BolsaCanaria .info | Arcerlor puede estar estructurando un hombro derecho


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Mar 2014)

El volumen en PLUG es de escándalo. En un cuarto de hora se ha superado su media trimestral. Más madera...
Estoy pensando ya en dónde salirme.


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2014)

Aguanto las anarosis... no se me pone en el cimbel que me las cisquen así por las buenas...


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

Señor Piratón, será usted tan amable de hacerle unas rayitas a Liberbank, que a mi no me sale


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2014)

Estoy viendo intentos de giro al alza importantes en valores usanos recalentados.

El carbón usano, ACI, ANR, WLT, BTU está recibiendo un serio correctivo.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2014)

Ha comenzado y terminara en los 9200 o quizás en los 8600 cerrando asi lo dos gaps :no:


----------



## Xiux (10 Mar 2014)

Eon hasta el modo de ellas, las tenia que haber soltado a 14,4, no le tengo paciencia, la.conga en bankia sigue! ya por encima de 1,6. Déjamos las carnes sureñas y volvemos al.pulpo ;-)

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

Arcelor, o rebota esta semana, o se irá más abajo

















para más pistas habría que entrar en diario, pero el cci semanal como hemos visto en NTC, adelanta sobre el rsi un oxtioncete.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Mar 2014)

que bonito esta el dax hoy. 
Mas vale disfraz de guepardo que león.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2014)

espero gap a la baja para mañana , es el guano purificador que tanto se necesitaba :no:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Mar 2014)

fdax, a ver si lo dejan/paran en esta zona por hoy: 921X. 
Debería caer un poco mas, hasta 913X.

pd offtopic: hasta que no me fijé bien en sus disertaciones pensaba que viogen era una acción. :: 

Como sigan dándole al pico les traigo el gif del juanca con el chavez.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Arcelor, o rebota esta semana, o se irá más abajo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pierde los 10.65-10.75 se va abajo segun mis lineas y tal...


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si pierde los 10.65-10.75 se va abajo segun mis lineas y tal...



Los indicadores son clavados a ENCE, o rebota del todo esta semana o se irá un poco más abajo. aunque el volumen es descendente, por lo que tiene mejor pinta que MTS, espero que rebote de una p.vez


edito, que miraba mal, es ascendente

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 08:57 ----------

Tropas rusas abren fuego en un puesto naval ucraniano en Crimea | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los indicadores son clavados a ENCE, o rebota del todo esta semana o se irá un poco más abajo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 08:57 ----------
> 
> Tropas rusas abren fuego en un puesto naval ucraniano en Crimea | Internacional | EL MUNDO



una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Mar 2014)

Veremos a ver si no se vuelve a dar la vuelta y a subir....


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> en los paises asiaticos no oiras que un niño le levante la voz a un padre, y en muchos de ellos la "violencia" moderada esta incluso reglada, y no creo que les vaya tan mal, al final todo es una cuestion de educacion y cultura...



Ese es el problema...en este pais falta educacion en cantidades industriales.Que mania de meter al estado en todo (viogen,inmigracion,subvenciones,energia....),al ritmo que vamos dentro de poco nos diran por real decreto cuantas veces y horas habra que ir al servicio.Quien se crea que un problema micro complejo como la "violencia domestica" (y ojo de los dos tipos , que tb hay mujeres maltradoras) se soluciona con parches estatales es que es o muy ingenuo o nos la intenta colar.Y esta sera mi ultima intervencion en este tema, esta discusion no lleva a ningun lado.


----------



## Galifrey (10 Mar 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Eon hasta el modo de ellas, las tenia que haber soltado a 14,4, no le tengo paciencia, la.conga en bankia sigue! ya por encima de 1,6. Déjamos las carnes sureñas y volvemos al.pulpo ;-)
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



Si le sirve de consuelo estoy igual.

Las compré para tener algo en cartera de fuera de hispanistán para compensar un poco y (con el permiso de las insufribles natras) es mi posición más guanosa (y más coñazo también).

Y lo peor de todo es que ahora aparecen las típicas dudas: el bajón se debe (digo yo) a la situación de Ucrania, esto es, a motivos contextuales, con lo que es posible que sea una buena ocasión para pescar mas a buen precio.

¿Promediar a la baja o quedarse quieto?

Mas allá de lo que dicen los libros, mis dos operaciones de promediar a la baja me han salido rana (de momento) y la única de promediar al alza me está yendo de narices (enagas).

Al final a Janus no le falta razón con lo de que pensar demasiado en esto de la bolsa no trae nada bueno...

Por cierto, mi solidaridad con los de Anr. Estuve a punto de entrar hace una semana y por el rollo ese de rellenar un documento para pagar menos a hacienda me dio palo y no entré. Bendita pereza.


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2014)

...mientras Plug sigue como un cohete... hoy +14%...

hace menos de 15 días estaba a menos 4. contratamente a 3,75. Hoy a 9,75. *ESO* es ganar pasta...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2014)

Las mierdosas EZE de nuevo en negativo. 
Son peor que codere.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> ...mientras Plug sigue como un cohete... hoy +14%...
> 
> hace menos de 15 días estaba a menos 4. contratamente a 3,75. Hoy a 9,75. *ESO* es ganar pasta...



Ya va casi por 18; creo que hoy mismo va a atacar los 10$, barrera psicológica importante. Bueno, no, perdón. Esta acción no entiende de barreras psicológicas ni nada de AT ordinario; es la costumbre.

Lástima que R4 no tenga stops dinámicos; tengo que estar pendiente de la acción


----------



## Durmiente (10 Mar 2014)

Efectivamente, ya está subiendo el IBEX....

Ozu, mare mía....

Que viajes le pegan al IBEX y cómo juegan con las gacelas....


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Ahora mismo llevo +212% en PLUG y +168% en FCEL. 
Si me lo dicen hace un mes no me lo creo  
En el último paquete de PLUG que cogí en la caidita de hace 3 días +56.64%


----------



## ... (10 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Por cierto, mi solidaridad con los de Anr. Estuve a punto de entrar hace una semana y por el rollo ese de rellenar un documento para pagar menos a hacienda me dio palo y no entré. Bendita pereza.



Me pasó exactamente lo mismo, entre eso y las comisiones al final me eché para atrás.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Menawhile en Dlia... joder como elegimos algunos los momentos ::


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Echad un ojo a XXII. Hoy es su último día en OTC y mañana empieza a cotizar con los mayores en el NYSE. 
Como les de por meterse a los institucionales lo de PLUG va a ser un chiste.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 16:35 ----------

PLUG +20% :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Echad un ojo a XXII. Hoy es su último día en OTC y mañana empieza a cotizar con los mayores en el NYSE.
> Como les de por meterse a los institucionales lo de PLUG va a ser un chiste.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 16:35 ----------
> ...



Y eso que el EURUSD no ayuda nada en absoluto,cachis. A poco que baje el euro esto podría habe sido aún más espectacular.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y eso que el EURUSD no ayuda nada en absoluto,cachis. A poco que baje el euro esto podría habe sido aún más espectacular.



Según se mire. Ahora está barato para entrar 
EDITO: Y por eso me parece tan importante la posibilidad que tienes con IB de cambiar de divisa en un operación forex normal y corriente y comprar en otro paso independiente. Puedes vender sin necesidad de cambiar y hacerlo más adelante si crees que el dolar está barato.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

en USA otra campaña para subir el SMI
Get ready for a bigger push in Washington to raise the minimum wage | Daily Ticker - Yahoo Finance


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2014)

chicharrear es muy peligroso chavalines :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

A tomar por c.... los $10


----------



## davinci (10 Mar 2014)

Y BLDP también disparado. ¿Qué recorido le veis?


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A tomar por c.... los $10



Enhorabuena a los premiados


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Según se mire. Ahora está barato para entrar
> EDITO: Y por eso me parece tan importante la posibilidad que tienes con IB de cambiar de divisa en un operación forex normal y corriente y comprar en otro paso independiente. Puedes vender sin necesidad de cambiar y hacerlo más adelante si crees que el dolar está barato.



Ya recordaba mi problema, y es que aún no llego a los 10k para abrir cuenta; me da algo de vergüenza admitirlo pero como he dicho varias veces por aquí, yo sigo en fase de aprendizaje y voy incrementando mi saldo para este "juego" muy lentamente. 

De hecho, mi idea de entrar en bolsa era para preparar la jubilación en lugar de meter el dinero en un plan de pensiones donde no puedes sacarlo si tienes alguna emergencia, y donde los beneficios fiscales a día de hoy para mí no compensan con el palo que te dan al rescatarlo.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo de PLUG no tiene limites: 9,73 $ ya :8::8::8:



ya va por 10$
tened cuidado


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

Cuidado, hay que tener con anarrosa, en prulgf con tener precaución, vale.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Y como siga así se mete en los $11 y aquí nos quedamos con cara de :8::8::8::8:

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 17:05 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Cuidado, hay que tener con anarrosa, en prulgf con tener precaución, vale.



Buena puntualización


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si pierde los 10.65-10.75 se va abajo segun mis lineas y tal...










logarítmico de toda su vida


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Cuidado, hay que tener con anarrosa, en prulgf con tener precaución, vale.



Buena puntualización 

Estoy tan contento que posteo hasta por duplicado


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Entrada entonces por debajo.de 10 entiendo?


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chicharrear es muy peligroso chavalines :fiufiu:










¿Y lo bien que lo pasamos, qué?

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 17:12 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Buena puntualización
> 
> Estoy tan contento que posteo hasta por duplicado



Es para estarlo, pelotazos así, ni el Bárcenas,


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2014)

Vamos a adelgazar indices,...que es necesario


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

si hiciese push en la linea azul 10.20 aprox
si hiciese en la roja, 10

tenemos un pico a la izda además para 10.20 y otro para 10...


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Mar 2014)

Increíble lo de plug and company. :Aplauso:
Lo que no acabo de ver es que ahora estas empresas vayan a ser rentables cuando hace unos meses eran ::

Enhorabuena alos premiados y recordar que no se gana hasta que se vende:fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

$10.8... palabrita que decía lo de los $11 de coña pero como siga esto así nos comemos los $11, los $12 y a la madre que parió a Panete.


----------



## Tono (10 Mar 2014)

Me voy acercando para asisitir al cierre. Parece que se calienta la cosa en el último momento.

Enhorabuena a los bankieros y a los baterías
...y ánimo a los mineros (aunque casi es como para dar el pésame)


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Increíble lo de plug and company. :Aplauso:
> Lo que no acabo de ver es que ahora estas empresas vayan a ser rentables cuando hace unos meses eran ::
> 
> Enhorabuena alos premiados y recordar que no se gana hasta que se vende:fiufiu:



Señor, 
A usted le debo una buena ronda de cañas también por lo del Groupe Gorge. Hoy está recibiendo estopa pero desde los 12€ que la cantó usted también han caido buenas plusvalías :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Señor,
> A usted le debo una buena ronda de cañas también por lo del Groupe Gorge. Hoy está recibiendo estopa pero desde los 12€ que la cantó usted también han caido buenas plusvalías :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Se hace lo que se puede, pero usted me ha superado ampliamente...:8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Mar 2014)

Buenas tardes,
ando liadillo pero solo queria pasar a recordar que sigan comprando azucar, azucar para todo, ya que no llaman mucho por telefono al menos coman dulces alimentos.

Enhorabuena por el pelotazo americano, eso son plusvas y no lo demas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> ando liadillo pero solo queria pasar a recordar que sigan comprando azucar, azucar para todo, ya que no llaman mucho por telefono al menos coman dulces alimentos.
> 
> Enhorabuena por el pelotazo americano, eso son plusvas y no lo demas.



Chinito, tenemos que pensar en el siguiente este ya esta llegando al precio objetivo


----------



## davinci (10 Mar 2014)

BLDP subiendo un 35%. La palabra "vértigo" no hace honor a lo que siento...


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

Las nuevas tecnologías, unidas a una gran cantidad de liquidez en el sistema (bursatil) inflan las burbujas.
Estando dentro, a subir.
Lo del las impresoras 3d lo estuve siguiendo ¿como van? Aunque ese tema creo que es distinto, lo de las baterías (como en su momento lo solar) creo que ahora es el momento, no sólo son los de Tesla. 
Ballard tiene un convenio con plug para equipos de manutención, toyota, incluso general motors anda detrás de este asunto ...


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

davinci dijo:


> BLDP subiendo un 35%. La palabra "vértigo" no hace honor a lo que siento...



Estaba subiendo en vertical


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Mar 2014)

Estos dias me pillan muy alejado de la bolsa, llegar a los 24 euros era la meta al inicio del viaje, primero que llegue alli y luego ya se vera, pero primero que llegue.

De las matildes ya poco que añadir, solo nos queda montoro para levantarla.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Tocados los $11 señores!!!!!!!!


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tocados los $11 señores!!!!!!!!



Brutal. Si el volumen del viernes ya lo fue lo de hoy ya es demasiado


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

Que espectaculo caballeros


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Que espectaculo caballeros



:8::8:::::

Me he tenido que tomar un colacao porque estaba a punto de desmayarme.

Robopoli, si yo tengo un alegrón del 15 porque estoy cubriendo las expectativas de todo el año, tú debes estar cerca de jubilarte ya con las plusvis de estos días, no? ienso:

Edit: bueno, las expectativas de los próximos 3 años, para qué engañarnos. Y eso que llevaba una carga muy pequeña realmente y entré acoj... acongojado.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> :8::8:::::
> 
> Me he tenido que tomar un colacao porque estaba a punto de desmayarme.
> 
> Robopoli, si yo tengo un alegrón del 15 porque estoy cubriendo las expectativas de todo el año, tú debes estar cerca de jubilarte ya con las plusvis de estos días, no? ienso:



jejejejeje! para jubilarme todavía no pero estoy muy contento :Baile:
Me alegro de que esté yendo tan bien y que esté el premio tan repartido.
Ahora +37% ponme a mi otro ColaCao por favor 

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 18:06 ----------

Estoy tan centrado en PLUG que no me he dado cuenta de que FCEL está ya en casi un +20% hoy


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> jejejejeje! para jubilarme todavía no pero estoy muy contento :Baile:
> Me alegro de que esté yendo tan bien y que esté el premio tan repartido.
> Ahora +37% ponme a mi otro ColaCao por favor
> 
> ...



FCEL sólo 20%? Pffff minucias ::

Enhorabuena, el premio está repartido pero ustec se ha llevado los gordos, se lo merece :Aplauso:

El problema en mi caso es el que dije, sin poder poner SL toca estar muy pendiente. Aunque incluso con SL a ver quién nos dice que mañana abre con un gap a la baja del 20% y te quedas con cara tonto incluso sacándole un 30% al final. Es el problema de ser humanos, la codicia.

P.D. El ColaCao o la Paulaner se la pago sin problemas cuando se pase por Madrid


----------



## Tono (10 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Las nuevas tecnologías, unidas a una gran cantidad de liquidez en el sistema (bursatil) inflan las burbujas.
> Estando dentro, a subir.
> Lo del las impresoras 3d lo estuve siguiendo ¿como van? Aunque ese tema creo que es distinto, lo de las baterías (como en su momento lo solar) creo que ahora es el momento, no sólo son los de Tesla.
> Ballard tiene un convenio con plug para equipos de manutención, toyota, incluso general motors anda detrás de este asunto ...




¿Burbujas? benditas burbujas si siempre fueran así.

Viendo cómo se está montando toda esa apuesta sobre TESLA y las baterías siento una gran envidia y al mismo tiempo una gran pena por la mierda de país en que vivimos.
Allí en USA se pone el dinero sobre la mesa en expectativas tecnológicas, no sabes que empresa se llevará el gran premio y cual caerá por el camino, pero sabes que el futuro del coche eléctrico es imparable. Y el mercado así lo dicta, de todo ese dinero acabará saliendo algo muy bueno para USA y de lo que nos beneficiaremos el resto. 
Y además, aunque suene tonto e inocente ¿quién puede sentir remordimientos al especular sobre la tecnología del futuro? creo que hasta es algo más que ético y justo ganar así el dinero.

Aquí montamos nuestro burbujón de mierda basado en constructoras y bancos. Billones de € con los que se hubiera convertido el país en un paraíso para nuestros hijos. 
En vez de aportar algo para el futuro sólo hemos creado miseria y un montón de ladrillos que ahí quedarán para la historia. :vomito:

Y sobre el IBEX dos apuntes en lo que a mí me toca:

Hoy Ferrovial ha sobrepasado en cotización a FCC. 
Cuando compré FER a 13,45€ creo recordar que FCC estaba por encima de 21€ (y en FER hay que descontar el dividendo pagado). 
Vaya ostiazo para la Koplovich, Bill Gates, Soros y los que entraron al reclamo. 

Iberdrola un día más ha tocado máximos en 4,87, céntimo a céntimo no para de subir. El 11% de beneficio en 2 meses incluído dividendo :Baile:, 
no es un Plug pero para mi sentido del riesgo es más que sobresaliente


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> FCEL sólo 20%? Pffff minucias ::
> 
> Enhorabuena, el premio está repartido pero ustec se ha llevado los gordos, se lo merece :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Eso va a ser fácil porque estamos cerquita 
El único posible nubarrón que veo inminente son los resultados de FCEL de hoy. Si sorprenden mucho negativamente puede haber una bajadita interesante en el sector aunque lógicamente no sería tan malo como un descalabro de PLUG.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Me he asustado un pelín con esta bajada y he vendido en 10 clavados. Podía haber vendido más arriba, pero como se dice en estos casos, el último euro que lo gane otro. Además, en breve tengo que dejar el pc y no podría etar pendiente.

Gracias por esta aventura Robopoli :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> jejejejeje! para jubilarme todavía no pero estoy muy contento :Baile:
> Me alegro de que esté yendo tan bien y que esté el premio tan repartido.
> Ahora +37% ponme a mi otro ColaCao por favor
> 
> ...



Mil gracias de nuevo. Nos ha traido el "gordo" de marzo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2014)

Hay parte de bajas? Alguien decidió salirse ya del sector carbonífero? :|8:


----------



## Bronx (10 Mar 2014)

Yo estoy pensándolo. Estoy hasta los jarto de carbon y de una cuesta abajo más larga que un día sin pan. El ansiado rebote no se ve por ningún lado.::


ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hay parte de bajas? Alguien decidió salirse ya del sector carbonífero? :|8:


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli, hablabas de XXII. Otro +20% hoy. ¿Cuánto potencial crees que tiene? ¿Es tarde? ienso:


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

Ojo esta bajada de plug...


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ojo esta bajada de plug...



Sí, por eso yo me he salido. Lo estaba viendo en tiempo real y ha caido sin descanso desde los 11 hasta los 10; de hecho por un momento perdió los 10 y ahí entré en pánico.

Si me aceptas un consejo: si como yo no puedes poner SL, ponte un SL mental en los 10; mientras no baje mantenlo. El problema como dije, es que por los resultados de FCEL mañana amanezca con un gap a la baja.


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿Burbujas? benditas burbujas si siempre fueran así.
> 
> Viendo cómo se está montando toda esa apuesta sobre TESLA y las baterías siento una gran envidia y al mismo tiempo una gran pena por la mierda de país en que vivimos.
> Allí en USA se pone el dinero sobre la mesa en expectativas tecnológicas, no sabes que empresa se llevará el gran premio y cual caerá por el camino, pero sabes que el futuro del coche eléctrico es imparable. Y el mercado así lo dicta, de todo ese dinero acabará saliendo algo muy bueno para USA y de lo que nos beneficiaremos el resto.
> ...



En Hispanistan estan calientes las telecos (excepto timofónica)

Las acciones de Jazztel repuntan casi 3% y superan los 10 euros ante una posible compra de Ono por Vodafone - Yahoo Finanzas España

Creo que sería una noticia cojonuda que ono no se venda a vodafone y saliera a bolsa, dependiendo del valor de OPV puede ser muy buena apuesta.

Por otra parte, por fin Tesla parece que estañ teniendo una "sana corrección" ¿Alguien podría hacerse unas rayas?

¿Cuando da resultados fuel cell? Compra con el rumor vende con la noticia.
Si no leo mal, mejorar los anteriores no es dificil.
Página 13 hasta octubre de 2013 perdían más que el Barsa (por hablar de jurgol)
http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...1E2-76401A391857/Fuel_Cell__13AR_compiled.pdf


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Mar 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> Yo estoy pensándolo. Estoy hasta los jarto de carbon y de una cuesta abajo más larga que un día sin pan. El ansiado rebote no se ve por ningún lado.::



Cuando hayan extremado el dolor tendrán que cerrar cortos. Ese día puedes ver subidas del 7 % . Yo a estos niveles aguantaría.


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Cuando da resultados fuel cell? Compra con el rumor vende con la noticia.
> Si no leo mal, mejorar los anteriores no es dificil.
> Página 13 hasta octubre de 2013 perdían más que el Barsa (por hablar de jurgol)
> http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...1E2-76401A391857/Fuel_Cell__13AR_compiled.pdf



Hoy después del cierre. Pero han dicho por ahí que han cambiado la hora en los USA y que cierran una hora antes.


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ojo esta bajada de plug...



Si os fijáis está simplemente correlando con el nasdaq. Exagerado x 1 millón cada movimiento pero correlando a fin de cuentas.
No entraría en pánico aún ni mucho menos. Joder que llevamos un +25% hoy. Creo que no es para asustarse 

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 19:21 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Robopoli, hablabas de XXII. Otro +20% hoy. ¿Cuánto potencial crees que tiene? ¿Es tarde? ienso:



Este debería tener buen recorrido en las próximas semanas. Mañana sale en el NYSE y es de esperar que tenga una buena bienvenida de los institucionales.
Yo en intradía no sabría operar con esta. Bueno ni con ninguna


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

Voy a mirar si poner sl pero vengo desde 4 y pico. En 10 lo veo alto.
Ademas comparto el escenario de Robopoli, aunque puede que pequemos de wishful thinking.


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Mar 2014)

En Plug he puesto orden de venta a 10,55. Si entra hoy me retiro más feliz que una perdiz. Si no entra, a esperar acontecimientos.

De Tesla salí la semana pasada a 257. La veía con un poco de agotamiento. No tengo NPI de si volverá otra vez a atacar máximos próximamente.


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Hoy después del cierre. Pero han dicho por ahí que han cambiado la hora en los USA y que cierran una hora antes.



Comparando las tres, Plug, Ballard y Fcel, en seis meses éstas dos "no han hecho nada" comparado con el x10 de plug (Claro que no está detrás Melon Musk)

Lo de Tesla, esperemos a ver hasta donde recorta (o si no para de caer :fiufiu: ) De su suerte dependen mucho las pilas.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 20:02 ----------

Así hablan en la prensa usana de estos asuntos. El sol se apaga, se ponen las pilas.

Fuel-cell stocks continue to rise - Energy Stocks - MarketWatch

Shares of Plug PLUG +23.34% , which provides fuel-cell systems for warehouse equipment such as forklifts, have been on a tear in recent weeks, and the rally intensified after the company announced last month that it had won a contract with six Wal-Mart Stores Inc. WMT -0.46% distribution centers.

Last week, analysts at Cowen & Co. upped their price target on the stock to $5.50 from $5, and said they expect the company to win see more business from with existing customers and expand its clientele base, potentially to Europe.

Some investors are hoping fuel-cell stocks are poised for the same upward trajectory that solar stocks were a couple of years ago.

Fuel-cell companies have, for the most part, failed to be consistently profitable. Most of the expectations for their technology were never met. Some believe, however, that rising demand and the falling costs of the technology would change the companies’ outlook.

Ballard Power Systems Inc. CA:BLD +28.38% shares rose 16%. The company, located near Vancouver, Canada, makes fuel cells to Plug’s systems.

Shares of FuelCell Energy Inc. FCEL +11.05% rose 10%.

FuelCell, a manufacturer of fuel-cell power plants, said Friday the U.S. Department of Energy awarded it $2.8 million to continue developing a fuel-cell plant capable of delivering hydrogen as well as electricity and heat to industries on their own sites.

A demonstration plant at FuelCell’s manufacturing facility in Connecticut should be operational at the end of this year, the company said.

The company currently has on-site plants that provide heat and electricity to industrial customers from fuel sources such as biogas from waste.

Hydrogenics Corp. CA:HYG +18.51% shares added 14% Monday morning.

Meanwhile, solar and other clean energy-related companies were seeing red. SolarCity Corp. SCTY -3.07% declined 3.2% Monday morning. Shares of SunEdison Inc. SUNE -4.36% retreated 2.8%, while SunPower Corp. SPWR -3.24% shares were off 3.4%.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 20:06 ----------

Is the Fuel Cell Surge Getting Out of Hand? - FuelCell Energy, Inc. (NASDAQ:FCEL) - 24/7 Wall St.

And if the blow-out tops on fuel cell stocks remind you of the run-up in solar stocks of five or so years ago, you are not the only one. Shares of First Solar Inc. (NASDAQ: FSLR) jumped 1,100% in about six months, from early 2007 to mid 2008. SunPower Corp. (NASDAQ: SPWR) was up 300%, and Chinese solar panel maker Trina Solar Ltd. (NYSE: TSL) was up about 250% in the same time frame. By mid-2012, all were trading at a loss, compared with their price in early 2007. Some have recovered a bit, and some — Suntech Power, for example — have not.

Read more: Is the Fuel Cell Surge Getting Out of Hand? - FuelCell Energy, Inc. (NASDAQ:FCEL) - 24/7 Wall St. Is the Fuel Cell Surge Getting Out of Hand? - FuelCell Energy, Inc. (NASDAQ:FCEL) - 24/7 Wall St.
Follow us: @247wallst on Twitter | 247wallst on Facebook


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Echad un ojo a XXII. Hoy es su último día en OTC y mañana empieza a cotizar con los mayores en el NYSE.
> Como les de por meterse a los institucionales lo de PLUG va a ser un chiste.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 16:35 ----------
> ...



Lo estoy intentando pero por XXII no me aparece nada. Tengo dos OTCs, el OTC NBB y el OTC BB... que no se que son :cook: pero vamos que ni en el primero ni en el segundo...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Lo estoy intentando pero por XXII no me aparece nada. Tengo dos OTCs, el OTC NBB y el OTC BB... que no se que son :cook: pero vamos que ni en el primero ni en el segundo...



Has probado por el nombre? 22nd Century Group?


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Mar 2014)

Acabo de salir del oro, hasta que no rebase los 1350 no me fio, puede que retroceda un poco antes de ir a buscar romper. Poco pero algo le hemos sacado.
De Ariad también me he salido, está perdiendo fuelle y no me quiero comer una posible corrección que después de tanta subida puede ser importante, está perdiendo la alcista. Entre comisiones y subida del euro perdiendo unos eurillos a pesar de venderlas un pelín mas caras que la compra.


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Has probado por el nombre? 22nd Century Group?



nada.. en Bankinter no aparece...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> nada.. en Bankinter no aparece...



Bueno. A lo mejor es una señal divina para alejarte del peligro


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno. A lo mejor es una señal divina para alejarte del peligro



Lo más probable, pero yo solo quería mirar ..sniff :´(

Mañana ya estará en el Nasdak.?.. allí si que puedo ojear


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Lo más probable, pero yo solo quería mirar ..sniff :´(
> 
> Mañana ya estará en el Nasdak.?.. allí si que puedo ojear



Si es por mirar lo puedes ver en morningstar, yahoo, google, ...
Mañana si estos de bankinter son medio serios debería aparecerte en el NYSE donde podrías operar como con cualquier otro valor americano.


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Mar 2014)

Amigo Robopoli, he saltado a 10,44 de PLUG, gracias por sus aportaciones.
Espero que siga acumulando plusvis.

Cerramos la tienda por hoy.
Les deseo que descansen con la misma tranquilidad que yo.
Buenas noches.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Mar 2014)

el jueves viernes el precio salió de bandas dobles y titan en diario.

en semanal esta semana ha salido de ellas. por puro AT y centro de gravedad y prudencia lo lógico es salirse esta semana sí o sí.

además el precio está muy volátil, típico de techos.

lo lógico es no entrar ahora y ajustar stops los de dentro. 


ahora, hay algo lógico desde hace 10 sesiones? 

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 14:47 ----------

hoy cumplimos 5 años de bull market en el DJ.

finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/the-stock-market-rally-is-5-years-old-today--can-it-last-another-year--141435188.html?l=1


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2014)

No os perdais Cosmos.... esta noche a las 11... en Fox y Nat Geograpgig


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Mar 2014)

¿Habeis leido u oido el nuevo anuncio de Iberdrola?

Cada vez que lo oigo en la radio me entra mala hostia, ni que todos los pensionistas tuvieran sus 50.000 euros en acciones de Iberdrola.


----------



## amago45 (11 Mar 2014)

Buenos días y UPPPPPP


----------



## Eurocrack (11 Mar 2014)

Buenos días. Los Japos parece que han recuperado un poco lo de ayer.
A ver que nos depara el día.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Mar 2014)

Arriba el hilo, futuros en positivo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.
Parece que han sentado bien los resultados de FCEL y que volveremos a tener una sesión alcista en PLUG


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2014)

Eurona prevé facturar siete millones en 2014 y expandirse por zonas no urbanas mediante franquicias - 20minutos.es
alguien que sepa de fundamentales, como veis a eurona?


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

Verdes praderas a todos/as


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias

La vuelta a la tortilla: JP Morgan prefiere a la banca local sobre Santander y BBVA - Noticias de Empresas

:bla:


----------



## Eurocrack (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> La vuelta a la tortilla: JP Morgan prefiere a la banca local sobre Santander y BBVA - Noticias de Empresas
> 
> :bla:



Joder, así no hay forma de que se me recuperen las BBVA ::


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Tampoco es para lanzar campanas al vuelo, el articulo enlaza con este otro

JPMorgan reelige a CaixaBank como su banco favorito y repesca a Popular y Bankia - Noticias de Mercados

Dicen que bankia está cara, que su precio objetivo es 1,34.

Pues ya saben, que se pongan cortos...jeje


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tampoco es para lanzar campanas al vuelo, el articulo enlaza con este otro
> 
> JPMorgan reelige a CaixaBank como su banco favorito y repesca a Popular y Bankia - Noticias de Mercados
> 
> ...



Como son estos perlas! Mirad en visualeconomy quien es el broker que más acciones de bankia ha comprado durante este año, y además con muuuuucha diferencia
TOP 5 Anual Compra
Código	C-V	Compra
MOR MA	430.529.599	1.032.965.050
MVR MA	68.545.020	626.795.238
BSN BI	66.836.759	174.855.556
JPM MA	62.677.128	150.172.839
DBS MA	52.159.513	366.180.770

Son como se decía antes de los curas, haced lo que digo pero no lo que hago.

Edito para reconocer mi farta conosimiento, no es lo mismo mor que jpm. Aún así me cago en tó sus muelas!!!


----------



## docjones (11 Mar 2014)

Cómo odio Mediaset :banghead:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Buenos días!! Hoy FCEL tiene pinta de pegar chupinazo después de los resultados de ayer (incremento del 22% respecto al año pasado)
Algo que puede ser interesante tener en cuenta es que FCEL ha subido en un año un 277% mientras que PLUG ha subido sólo en 2014 un 565%. En el último año PLUG ha subido un 5.850%. 
Con esto lo que quiero decir es que siempre estamos con la sensación de que estamos en un techo como también le pasaría al tío que compró en marzo de 2013 PLUG y vendió con un "pauperrimo" 200% - 300% para ver como en solo un año la cosa se dispararía un 5.850%. 
Lo bueno de las acciones es que sólo pueden bajar hasta el 0 pero el potencial de subida es ilimitado


----------



## Durmiente (11 Mar 2014)

Me dan ganas de soltar las Iberdrolas en 4,87... 

No sé, no sé...


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

Muchos espejos en SAB no?


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

@Chila,
¿Qué tal fue ayer la cosa? ¿¿Les ofreciste PLUGs y FCEL??


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Mar 2014)

Entrada en Urbas a 0,036. Chicharrillos al poder!!!

Urbas Grupo Financiero SA | Acciones Urbas Grupo Financiero SA | Cotización UBS


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2014)

Joder yo estoy intentando vender urbas a 0.036 y no hay forma, las compre en 0.034


----------



## Mr. Blonde (11 Mar 2014)

Por un lado, 
Habrá OPA sobre Deoleo: JP Morgan tiene el encargo de vender en bloque el paquete de las cajas, que suma el 31%

También regresan los cortos a OLE después de estar fuera casi un año.


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Esto se anima con un poquito de guano del bueno.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (11 Mar 2014)

no confundir jpm y ms


----------



## davinci (11 Mar 2014)

Pobre PRISA, qué desmejorada se ve


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Joder yo estoy intentando vender urbas a 0.036 y no hay forma, las compre en 0.034



JJjjjeejej.. Te las compro yo!!!


----------



## davinci (11 Mar 2014)

FCEL subiendo en pre un 34%. Eso va a ser el despiporre en vinagrata.


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Y Plug otro 12% arriba.... Vaya pelotazo habéis pegado. 

De ANR sin noticias 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rodrigo (11 Mar 2014)

Que tranquilo se queda este hilo cuando no hay guano.

Alguien ha oido rumores de una AK en Liberbank? Es la justificacion que he leido en Twitter por el hecho de bajar ayer un 3% aunque hoy esta verde..

Yo llevo buenas plusvis y no pienso vender hasta el euros minimo, confio en una mini-conga


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no confundir jpm y ms



Cuanta farta de conosimiento er mío!!!::


----------



## davinci (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Y Plug otro 12% arriba.... Vaya pelotazo habéis pegado.



BLDP también va por esa cifra en pre. No sé si comprar ya la camisa de fuerza para sentarme en un rincón en posición fetal o disfrutar un poco de la situación antes.

FCEL se ha serenado. 24%.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2014)

AÑGUIEN ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE TITULAR CON RESPECTO A LO DEL AVION DESAPARECIDO:

Identifican a dos iraníes portadores de los pasaportes falsos: uno no formaba parte de una célula terrorista



Y EL OTRO???


----------



## Krim (11 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> AÑGUIEN ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE TITULAR CON RESPECTO A LO DEL AVION DESAPARECIDO:
> 
> Identifican a dos iraníes portadores de los pasaportes falsos: uno no formaba parte de una célula terrorista
> 
> ...



¿Lo están investigando? Madre mía, como saltais a la mínima.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Tiene pinta de que vamos a tener otra tarde épica con las baterías...
FCEL en premarket a $4,90 y como sigan así en la sesión vuelan los $5 rápido. 
Parece que fue hace un par de días cuando pillé las FCEL a 1$ y pico... :rolleye::fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que vamos a tener otra tarde épica con las baterías...
> FCEL en premarket a $4,90 y como sigan así en la sesión vuelan los $5 rápido.
> Parece que fue hace un par de días cuando pillé las FCEL a 1$ y pico... :rolleye::fiufiu:



Robopoli deja de dar envidia.
1er aviso!


----------



## ane agurain (11 Mar 2014)

Los bajistas duplican en FCC y Caixabank, regresan a Deoleo y salen de Repsol


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Robopoli deja de dar envidia.
> 1er aviso!



Tu no te quejes que cuando veas una tienda de Delia en el centro de tu ciudad te alegrarás de la entrada que hiciste ayer 
Cuando llegue el momento se admitirán cajas de vino caro a la dirección que os daré. No suelo beber vino pero alguno de mi familia se iba a poner bien contento! No tanto como yo hoy pero contento a fin de cuentas! 

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 11:48 ----------

Por cierto... tengo una curiosidad enorme por saber que va a pasar hoy con XXII. Ya está listada en el NYSE y mantiene ticker pero todavía no tienen absolutamente ningún dato sobre ellos:
NYSE, New York Stock Exchange > Listings > Listings Directory
Buena suerte al que haya entrado si ha entrado alguien!! XDXDXD


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Debo confesar,en medio del jolgorio generalizado,que me siento como el tonto del pueblo con los carbones :

Ayer me pense entrar en plug...logicamente me achante ante el temor de añadir un nuevo hostion a la debacle carbonil...13.48% pre!!! :8::8::8:


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

Hoy tenemos aniversario.

Hace un mes que SAB se puso lateral.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Debo confesar,en medio del jolgorio generalizado,que me siento como el tonto del pueblo con los carbones :
> 
> Ayer me pense entrar en plug...logicamente me achante ante el temor de añadir un nuevo hostion a la debacle carbonil...13.48% pre!!! :8::8::8:



Pues eso hice yo, salí negro del carbón pero aposté por Ejpaña, alguien tendrá que pujar por las redes wifis de gowex y eurona ¿no?

No serán los primeros, que aquí también hay IDI

La tecnolog?a 'made in Spain'? que ha conquistado al Nasdaq,Emprendedores&Empleo, expansion.com


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Debo confesar,en medio del jolgorio generalizado,que me siento como el tonto del pueblo con los carbones :
> 
> Ayer me pense entrar en plug...logicamente me achante ante el temor de añadir un nuevo hostion a la debacle carbonil...13.48% pre!!! :8::8::8:



Has mirado las DLIA, XXII, TRN, MANH, MGIC, etc.? Te lo digo porque no sólo de PLUGs y FCELs vive el hombre. 
Hay muy buenos valores con mucho potencial de subida en los que se puede entrar. Tengo todavía mucha fe en que FCEL y PLUG sigan creciendo pero entiendo que pueda dar un poco de vértigo entrar en estos precios aunque seguro que alguno de por aquí acabará comprando al final incluso más caro.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Debo confesar,en medio del jolgorio generalizado,que me siento como el tonto del pueblo con los carbones :
> 
> Ayer me pense entrar en plug...logicamente me achante ante el temor de añadir un nuevo hostion a la debacle carbonil...13.48% pre!!! :8::8::8:



Igual yo con FCEL. Digo, me esperaré a resultados que serán malos, gap a la baja y entro. Pues +23% en el premarket que viene la jodia ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Has mirado las DLIA, XXII, TRN, MANH, MGIC, etc.? Te lo digo porque no sólo de PLUGs y FCELs vive el hombre.
> Hay muy buenos valores con mucho potencial de subida en los que se puede entrar. Tengo todavía mucha fe en que FCEL y PLUG sigan creciendo pero entiendo que pueda dar un poco de vértigo entrar en estos precios aunque seguro que alguno de por aquí acabará comprando al final incluso más caro.



Bajado de PLUG, intentaré entrar en FCEL a 4,60 he puesto orden. No sé si entrará o subirá sin descanso.

Visto como va el premarket he retirado la orden en ING (después de 4 intentos). Voy a ver cómo empieza la tarde y decidiré.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2014)

Sra. Ajetreo, estoy con Liberbank. IMHO veo los 0.75€.

A la noche subo el gráf al blog.


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

Liberbank muy poco volumen no?

Remontada de Prisa


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bajado de PLUG, intentaré entrar en FCEL a 4,60 he puesto orden. No sé si entrará o subirá sin descanso.



Si lo malo de bajarte, subir, etc. es que le añades la carga de las comisiones y sobre todo de Montoro perdiendo buena parte de la magia del interés compuesto.
Por otro lado para aguantar la mirada a estas cabr*nas sin bajarte puede ser algo durillo pero con los márgenes que tenemos prácticamente todos los que estamos dentro debería ser mucho más fácil, no?


----------



## IRobot (11 Mar 2014)

Ane, Acerinox sigue "desatada". Aunque bueno, comparada con Plug es un caracol


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si lo malo de bajarte, subir, etc. es que le añades la carga de las comisiones y sobre todo de Montoro perdiendo buena parte de la magia del interés compuesto.
> Por otro lado para aguantar la mirada a estas cabr*nas sin bajarte puede ser algo durillo pero con los márgenes que tenemos prácticamente todos los que estamos dentro debería ser mucho más fácil, no?



Las comisiones no son problema. El problema de entrar ahora es que te puedes comer un 10, 20 o 30% de bajada si le da por bajar, ese es el problema. Por otro lado ves que pasan los dias y que los +10,+20 y +30% están ahí y se te queda cara de tontaina. Más si llevas ANR en cartera :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Las comisiones no son problema. El problema de entrar ahora es que te puedes comer un 10, 20 o 30% de bajada si le da por bajar, ese es el problema. Por otro lado ves que pasan los dias y que los +10,+20 y +30% están ahí y se te queda cara de tontaina. Más si llevas ANR en cartera :fiufiu:



Si. Las comisiones pueden ser poca cosa pero Montoro como operes como persona física, estés trabajando y tengas un sueldo medio decente va contigo 50% 50% en las ganancias y eso es un doloooorrrrrrrrr......

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 12:34 ----------

Vale.... vamos a hacer experimento psicológico 
Acaban de pegar un bajonazo las FCEL de un 12% aprox. y ya no están en un +25% si no en un +12% más o menos. 
Que hacemos ¿compramos, esperemos a que baje más o directamente no nos planteamos entrar en el valor?


----------



## Thader (11 Mar 2014)

Pero la Montorada como se evita si no es manteniendo la acciones un año? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (11 Mar 2014)

Estas insinuando que Dlia le puede hacer sombra a Inditex?ienso:



Robopoli dijo:


> Tu no te quejes que cuando veas una tienda de Delia en el centro de tu ciudad te alegrarás de la entrada que hiciste ayer
> Cuando llegue el momento se admitirán cajas de vino caro a la dirección que os daré. No suelo beber vino pero alguno de mi familia se iba a poner bien contento! No tanto como yo hoy pero contento a fin de cuentas!
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 11:48 ----------
> ...


----------



## Rodrigo (11 Mar 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Pero la Montorada como se evita si no es manteniendo la acciones un año?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



IB puede dar mucho juego, con cuidado claro


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. Las comisiones pueden ser poca cosa pero Montoro como operes como persona física, estés trabajando y tengas un sueldo medio decente va contigo 50% 50% en las ganancias y eso es un doloooorrrrrrrrr......
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 12:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo estoy viendo otras empresas del sector que aun no hayan subido tanto, para tratar de reducir riesgos. Tengo ya 2 candidatas apuntadas para seguirlas hoy a ver: AXPW y ACPW. 
Problema que les veo es la baja capitalización. Y otro problema es que no conozco nada de ellas salvo el perfil que aparece en google finance.
Las dejo caer aqui pero me lavo las manos con ellas.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Pero la Montorada como se evita si no es manteniendo la acciones un año?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



No se evita si se quiere hacer todo legal pero cambia mucho la cosa hacer una sola operación y pagar al final tu 50% que hacer muchas operaciones pequeñas pagando el 50% cada vez que te sales.
Pongamos un ejemplo. Soy de los afortunados que entraron en PLUG en Abril con 1.000€ y llevo un 5.000%. Eso significa que mis posiciones tienen ahora una valor de 50.000€ y si vendo de estas Montoro se lleva la mitad (25.000€). Me jodo, pago pero es solo un 50%. Ahora vamos a hacerlo en 5 metesacas para simplicarlo y que en cada metesaca sacamos un 190% (para que salga mas o menos la misma rentabilidad bruta). Si cada vez que sacamos le damos a Montoro su mordida del 50% significa que la rentabilidad ya no es de 190% en cada mete saca sino de 95% y al final del todo, si mi excel no me falla, tu cartera valdría 8.500€ después de impuestos...
Yo prefiero 25.000€ frente a los 8.500€
Eso sin contar comisiones claro...


----------



## Thader (11 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> IB puede dar mucho juego, con cuidado claro



Uyuy, paso de "juegos" que yo siempre pierdo. Vamos, que o aguanto un año como un campeón o me como el tasazo.
Por ciero, aprovecho para preguntar algo. Si las ganancias en bolsa se suman a la base imponible, si por un casual, se traspasara el siguiente escalón de renta de manera que subiera también el % de IRPF a pagar, ¿puede resultar que acabes teniendo que pagar más por todos los ingresos y no solo los de bolsa?


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Estas insinuando que Dlia le puede hacer sombra a Inditex?ienso:



A lo mejor ha sido una pequeña exageración pero entre Inditex y lo que es aún DLIA hay muchos tonos y todos muy lucrativos para el pequeño inversor


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Mar 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Uyuy, paso de "juegos" que yo siempre pierdo. Vamos, que o aguanto un año como un campeón o me como el tasazo.
> Por ciero, aprovecho para preguntar algo. Si las ganancias en bolsa se suman a la base imponible, si por un casual, se traspasara el siguiente escalón de renta de manera que subiera también el % de IRPF a pagar, ¿puede resultar que acabes teniendo que pagar más por todos los ingresos y no solo los de bolsa?



No. Tu siempre pagas por tramos. El marginal es el último tramo pero sólo pagarás ese porcentaje en la cantidad que exceda al anterior. No se sí me explico.


----------



## Thader (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> .
> Yo prefiero 25.000€ frente a los 8.500€
> Eso sin contar comisiones claro...



Sin duda, gracias por la explicación. Por cierto, dime que lo de PLUG es solo un ejemplo...:8:


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

Y el 17 resultados de plug creia haber leido...


----------



## Thader (11 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No. Tu siempre pagas por tramos. El marginal es el último tramo pero sólo pagarás ese porcentaje en la cantidad que exceda al anterior. No se sí me explico.



Ok, gracias. De fiscalidad es que sé más o menos lo mismo que de economía, o sea, ná.


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Chila,
> ¿Qué tal fue ayer la cosa? ¿¿Les ofreciste PLUGs y FCEL??



El que podria ser mi jefe Estaba de viaje y aplazo la reunion. Estamos de acuerdo en el proyecto, ademas es una empresa joven con mucho trabajo y muy ilusionante, pero nos falta arreglarnos en el tema monetario.
Quiero que me pague en plugs....
Asi que me fui a la fabrica a currar y ahora me levanto y veo que hoy lleva pinta de peponear la cosa.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 13:12 ----------




Thader dijo:


> Ok, gracias. De fiscalidad es que sé más o menos lo mismo que de economía, o sea, ná.



Pues es impprtantee controlar un poquillo. Pregunta las dudas si lo crees necesario.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

A.Elder,vivir del trading...los comienzos son prometedores )

*Los mercados necesitan suministros frescos de perdedores del
mismo modo que los constructores de las antiguas pirámides necesitaban un
suministro fresco de esclavos. Los perdedores traen al mercado el dinero
necesario para la prosperidad de la industria del trading.*


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> El que podria ser mi jefe Estaba de viaje y aplazo la reunion. Estamos de acuerdo en el proyecto, ademas es una empresa joven con mucho trabajo y muy ilusionante, pero nos falta arreglarnos en el tema monetario.
> Quiero que me pague en plugs....
> Asi que me fui a la fabrica a currar y ahora me levanto y veo que hoy lleva pinta de peponear la cosa.
> 
> ...



Estamos en racha! Seguro que tienes suerte y llegáis a acuerdo!
Mientras tanto vamos a plugear y fcelear un poco! :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

Gracias Robopoli!!


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. Pre-Market Trading
ANR 
$4.70
* 
0.07

1.51%


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

Una duda de fiscalidad con USA.
¿tenemos acuerdo para evitar la doble imposición no?
Entonces, si vendo, elijo si pago en USA o aquí, ¿verdad?
Si vendo a menos de un año, ¿cuanto te mete Obama de impuestos sobre plusvis?¿te lo descuentan al hacer la venta en tu broker?
Me tengo que cambiar a IB...lo que esos 10000 mínimo ahora son muchos.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources, inc. Pre-Market Trading
> ANR
> $4.70
> *
> ...



Normal, ayer vendí.


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me dan ganas de soltar las Iberdrolas en 4,87...
> 
> No sé, no sé...



Yo las llevo y vivo muy tranquilo.
Tienen recorrido, más todos esos dividendos que van soltando.
Pero como usted vea.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources, inc. Pre-Market Trading
> ANR
> $4.70
> *
> ...



Hoy nos toca a nosotros el 30%...la direccion ya no me atrevo a darla ::


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Mar 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Uyuy, paso de "juegos" que yo siempre pierdo. Vamos, que o aguanto un año como un campeón o me como el tasazo.
> Por ciero, aprovecho para preguntar algo. Si las ganancias en bolsa se suman a la base imponible, si por un casual, se traspasara el siguiente escalón de renta de manera que subiera también el % de IRPF a pagar, ¿puede resultar que acabes teniendo que pagar más por todos los ingresos y no solo los de bolsa?



Efectivamente, el tipo se aplica a TODOS los rendimientos (ya sean de trabajo o de capital, u otros)
Ejemplo.
Si para unos ingresos de trabajo de 20.000 euros el tipo impositivo fuera el 10% pagarías 2.000 euros de impuesto
Si añades otros 20.000 euros de rendimientos de capital y el tipo impositivo fuera el 15% pagarías 4.000 euros (no sólo el 15 % del capital sino de los 40.000 totales)
Eso en caso de rendimientos generados en el mismo año, todo se suma.
Si te compras un coche y te acoges al plan PIVE, igual, si te toca la lotería, 3/4 de lo mismo.

A más ingresos más base imponible, pero también mayor tipo. Ojala tuviera que pagar el 40% de mis ingresos. Ya me esperaría un año a pagar al tipo fijo del 18%


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Una duda de fiscalidad con USA.
> ¿tenemos acuerdo para evitar la doble imposición no?
> Entonces, si vendo, elijo si pago en USA o aquí, ¿verdad?
> Si vendo a menos de un año, ¿cuanto te mete Obama de impuestos sobre plusvis?¿te lo descuentan al hacer la venta en tu broker?
> Me tengo que cambiar a IB...lo que esos 10000 mínimo ahora son muchos.



Eso es para los dividendos. Las plusvalías las tienes que declarar aquí sí o si. :: a no ser que...


----------



## egarenc (11 Mar 2014)

Alguien puede informar del dato pre de ACI? Gracias

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Efectivamente, el tipo se aplica a TODOS los rendimientos (ya sean de trabajo o de capital, u otros)
> Ejemplo.
> Si para unos ingresos de trabajo de 20.000 euros el tipo impositivo fuera el 10% pagarías 2.000 euros de impuesto
> Si añades otros 20.000 euros de rendimientos de capital y el tipo impositivo fuera el 15% pagarías 4.000 euros (no sólo el 15 % del capital sino de los 40.000 totales)
> ...



Pagas el 10 por ciento de los primeros 20.000 y un 15 por los otros 20.000 en tu ejemplo . Pero no el 15 por todo, esto es lo importante.


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Alguien puede informar del dato pre de ACI? Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



Seguro que lo quiere saber??:fiufiu:





-4%::


Así estaba el pre de ANR cuando bajó el 12%8:


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Eso es para los dividendos. Las plusvalías las tienes que declarar aquí sí o si. :: a no ser que...



Ok¡¡Aclarado.
Vamos, que no vendo las plugs hasta el 2015...:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 14:24 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Pagas el 10 por ciento de los primeros 20.000 y un 15 por los otros 20.000 en tu ejemplo . Pero no el 15 por todo, esto es lo importante.



Y si hay hijos, cambia la cosa:
Tabla IRPF

Observad el hachazo en 33007 euros. DEl 28% al 37%.


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

ANR -4%

Sigue sin aparecer 22nd en bankinter?


----------



## egarenc (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Seguro que lo quiere saber??:fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta vez sera diferente 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

Habrá que cambiar el nombre del hilo: 
Marzo 2014: Carbones guarros, pilas varias y otras maravillas usanas...o algo así...
Nadie habla del Trollibex o que...va lo hago yo.
Iberdrolas, a su ritmo. Gowex estancadas a espera de resultados, Duro Felguera recuperando lo perdido en febrero...
Esas las mías.
Gamesa sigue como un avión. ¿a donde la van a llevar?
Matildes y Santanderes, estancadisimas.

Les dejo que me voy a comer.
Que las baterías traigan muchos euros esta tarde.


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

y la noticia es ver en rojo a Bankia


----------



## egarenc (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> ANR -4%
> 
> Sigue sin aparecer 22nd en bankinter?



En yahoo finance miro y no aparecen los datos que indicas de ANR y ACI, que hago mal?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

XXII bajando un 7%, menos mal que no me entró ayer la orden :fiufiu:

Dentro de FCEL a 4.63; veamos cómo se comporta. No le pido un +50% como al plug, con la mitad me vale


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

madre de mi vida...otra vez en rojo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2014)

te acompaño con mucho miedoooooo


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> En yahoo finance miro y no aparecen los datos que indicas de ANR y ACI, que hago mal?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



Yo miro en la web de nasdaq

ANR stock quote - Alpha Natural Resources, inc. stock price - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> te acompaño con mucho miedoooooo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

Dentro de Active Power.

Y he promediado en ANR 8:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> ANR -4%
> 
> Sigue sin aparecer 22nd en bankinter?



No se si sale pero ojito que está intratable. Ha subido un 22% para luego caer un -5%. 
Al final acabará subiendo pero no van a dejar que esto sea un paseo...

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 15:04 ----------

Ni caso... morningstar se ha hecho la picha un lío con la cotización.
Google parece que si lo presenta bien. Ahora -5%. Nunca estuvo en +20%


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Mar 2014)

En anr ya ha vendido hasta el cuidador. Buen momento para hacer un mete saca.


----------



## egarenc (11 Mar 2014)

ACX +4%, contento de no haber vendido

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davinci (11 Mar 2014)

Acabo de salir de PLUG, FCEL y BLDP. Limpio.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> En anr ya ha vendido hasta el cuidador. Buen momento para hacer un mete saca.



Acabo de promediar. Es lo que pensé cuando entré y no sería consecuente conmigo mismo no hacerlo así que venga.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 15:15 ----------

Venga anarrosa !!! Up, up, upppppp!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 15:16 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Acabo de promediar. Es lo que pensé cuando entré y no sería consecuente conmigo mismo no hacerlo así que venga.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 15:15 ----------
> 
> Venga anarrosa !!! Up, up, upppppp!!!!!!!!!!



No sabía que era un marketmaker


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Por favor, me van comprando esas ATHM que hay que recuperar lo retrocedido estos días.
Gracias!


----------



## davinci (11 Mar 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Acabo de salir de PLUG, FCEL y BLDP. Limpio.



Ahora mismo las tres están bajando desde la apertura. Podría volver a entrar, pero creo que voy a descansar un poco.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Tanta subida agota o que??


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> XXII bajando un 7%, menos mal que no me entró ayer la orden :fiufiu:
> 
> Dentro de FCEL a 4.63; veamos cómo se comporta. No le pido un +50% como al plug, con la mitad me vale



Al mismo precio entré. Esperemos que no nos cornee y se lleve parte de lo de PLUG.


----------



## Galifrey (11 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> XXII bajando un 7%, menos mal que no me entró ayer la orden :fiufiu:
> 
> Dentro de FCEL a 4.63; veamos cómo se comporta. No le pido un +50% como al plug, con la mitad me vale



Dentro de FCEL a 4.60.

Mi primer intento de conga, espero que no se me resientan los meniscos.


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Mar 2014)

Alguien le ha echado un ojo a la salida en bolsa de virtua finantial?

Los resultados obtenidos son para ir a mear y no echar gota aunque se comenta, se rumorea que si el tema es tan bueno por qué lo sacan a bolsa


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Alguien le ha echado un ojo a la salida en bolsa de virtua finantial?
> 
> Los resultados obtenidos son para ir a mear y no echar gota aunque se comenta, se rumorea que si el tema es tan bueno por qué lo sacan a bolsa



Te refieres a XXII??


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Y a dónde va el ibex??


----------



## Lukatovic (11 Mar 2014)

Yo me subo al carro de FCEL, ya me he perdido demasiadas...


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Vaya escabechina de gacelas que va a haber en FCEL.


Mucha suerte


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Te refieres a XXII??



No, es q con el móvil lo he escrito mal, es virtu financial, inversión de alta frecuencia, acojonante los datos que presenta, vamos que sacan a bolsa la gallina de los huevos de oro. Donde estará el truco?
High-frequency trading firm Virtu Financial files for a $100 million IPO - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya escabechina de gacelas que va a haber en FCEL.
> 
> 
> Mucha suerte



Como la haya, servidor será el primero en ser escabechinado.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya escabechina de gacelas que va a haber en FCEL.
> 
> 
> Mucha suerte


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


>



Demasiadas gacelas en este pasto:fiufiu:


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Mar 2014)

Mirando por encima parece que el movimiento hacia arriba se está agotando. Ojo con entrar a estos niveles. Esto ose pilla desde abajo como robo, o se queda uno mirando el espectáculo.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Al mismo precio entré. Esperemos que no nos cornee y se lleve parte de lo de PLUG.



No se si me estas copiando o yo a ti; en todo caso nos deseo suerte que parece que la necesitaremos 

De todas formas las entradas no son mi fuerte; contaba con que pudiera bajar durante la sesión y de hecho lo puse. Pero si hoy sube un 12 en lugar de un 20 significa igualmente q sigue alcista y q mañana podríamos recuperar lo perdido hoy sin problemas.

Tampoco se como esta ahora la cotización; voy a mirar y espero no llevarme un disgusto:fiufiu:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Mirando por encima parece que el movimiento hacia arriba se está agotando. Ojo con entrar a estos niveles.



Se refiere a Ibex o a chicharros del nasdaqienso:


----------



## Durmiente (11 Mar 2014)

Me parece que el SP va a marcar hoy nuevo máximo....


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Mar 2014)

El chicharro ibex no hay cojones a entenderlo::


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

La verdad es que he visto que hemos entrado 4 hoy. El próximo día organización, que nos subimos el precio unos a otros :ouch:

También es curioso q todos entremos en la misma y nadie en xxii o pdlb . Lo q veo es q el valor esta muy estable, agotamiento? Hombre yo ya cuento con que no va a hacer x3 en 2 semanas. Con un 15% en 2 semanas yo me conformo, no todas las operaciones van a ser como las plug :fiufiu:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2014)

mi problema es que tengo ya demasiados chicharros: urbas, eurona, FCEL y bankia y un etf inverso por si acaso....


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Te falta ANR Lángaro!!


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Mirando por encima parece que el movimiento hacia arriba se está agotando. Ojo con entrar a estos niveles. Esto ose pilla desde abajo como robo, o se queda uno mirando el espectáculo.



No se ya si lo puse en este hilo o en el otro pero en mi opinión es verdad que hay opciones mejores que estas para entrar ahora se llamen DLIA, MANH, MGIC, HII, XXII, ATHM o muchas otras que ni siquiera se han nombrado porque sería imposible.
A estos niveles a mí me daría respeto entrar pero por otro lado también me habría dado respecto entrar hace cuando estaba FCEL a $3 y mira ahora. El otro día no se quien decía también que PLUG estaba agotada en $6 o $7 y hoy está superando los $11...
Es dificil preveer que van a hacer estas empresas pero eso sí... el que entre bajo su propio criterio y siendo consciente de que se mete en valores con bastante volatilidad y que las alegría de ahora pueden ser penas mañana o dentro de 3 horas.


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Tiene una volatilidad brrrutal, la han bajado de 4,63 a 4,51 en dos segundos...de coña.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tiene una volatilidad brrrutal, la han bajado de 4,63 a 4,51 en dos segundos...de coña.



Hoy está especialmente juguetona. Curiosamente el día que está mejor el Nasdaq desde hace 4 o 5 días...


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Aquí la pandorada que no han conseguido las Bkias, lo van a conseguir las pilas, el carbón y la moda para niñitas por triplicado.


----------



## Lukatovic (11 Mar 2014)

ZBB Energy Corporation 56.98%…


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

De todas formas si lo vemos objetivamente en 5 días ha subido un 71%... algo de flojera tiene que tener e incluso alguna corrección sería normal.


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy está especialmente juguetona. Curiosamente el día que está mejor el Nasdaq desde hace 4 o 5 días...



Es cosa de mi broker o qué.

Nadie comenta nada, según mi broker en dos horas de sesión, lleva la mitad del volumen de ayer, luego es de estimar que lo superará con creces....lo que colocará el día de hoy como el día de mayor volumen en su historia recienteienso:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Qué volumen tuvo ayer? Hoy parece que va por 75 millones...

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 16:47 ----------

Parece que todos los índices USAnos han tenido un pequeño bajoncito también.


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Qué volumen tuvo ayer? Hoy parece que va por 75 millones...



126


A las 16:32 llevaba 77 millones.


Mucha tela:fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> 126
> 
> 
> A las 16:32 llevaba 77 millones.
> ...



No tiene porque ser malo. Peor sería que cayera con ese volumen 

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 16:50 ----------

También es otro indicador que no sólo los burbujeros estamos moviendo el precio... o eso espero


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> [/COLOR]También es otro indicador que no sólo los burbujeros estamos moviendo el precio... o eso espero



Eso es que no has visto a paulistano entrando en bankia 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (11 Mar 2014)

Joder que hachazo.....

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 16:55 ----------

Ahora si empiezan a saltar stops por todos lados....

A bajar tocan....


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Eso es que no has visto a paulistano entrando en bankia
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Nada nada, que desde que los piratas informáticos quisieron asaltar mi banca electrónica y sabotear el antivirus de Tono, ya voy al banco en persona a operar, firmo cosas que se llaman preferentes o algo así:XX::XX:


Desde aquí sólo papertradingehhh


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Eso es que no has visto a paulistano entrando en bankia
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Por eso decía lo de eso espero. Aquí nos crecemos, nos crecemos y oyga!! Montamos un belén rápido!! 
Vamos que casi reflotamos Codere hace unos meses!! ::


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Joder que hachazo.....
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 16:55 ----------
> 
> ...




Durmiente, yo ya fuera de bankia


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Aquí la pandorada que no han conseguido las Bkias, lo van a conseguir las pilas, el carbón y la moda para niñitas por triplicado.



No olvide tampoco los productos para dejar de fumar :no:
Ni el forocoches chino ATHM!


----------



## Durmiente (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Durmiente, yo ya fuera de bankia



Bien hecho.

(Yo, todavía estoy dentro: mal hecho)


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Anda que vaya engañifa lo de ANR hoy....

Baja, parece que sube.....ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......y otra vez abajo!!


----------



## Bronx (11 Mar 2014)

Su madre!!! 
Bueno, baja menos que las otras carboneras..... igual ha tocado soporte...... no lo digo muy alto... no vaya a ser que siga rodando y se vaya por el barranquillo



paulistano dijo:


> Anda que vaya engañifa lo de ANR hoy....
> 
> Baja, parece que sube.....ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......y otra vez abajo!!


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

digo algo para ver si cambia de página y se va ese gif mareante de los bichejos


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> Su madre!!!
> Bueno, baja menos que las otras carboneras..... igual ha tocado soporte...... no lo digo muy alto... no vaya a ser que siga rodando y se vaya por el barranquillo



De todas formas independientemente de que ANR sea una fosa común gacelera del tamaño de Idaho hoy los índices tampoco es que estén acompañando especialmente...


----------



## tesorero (11 Mar 2014)

Atpc el triángulo de hace unos días. Esto se va pa abajo.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Mar 2014)

Pues es verdad....

sería bueno que cambiara de página....


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

bankia 1,575 ? wtf?

.562?


----------



## Durmiente (11 Mar 2014)

Cuando les de la gana a los USA se ponen a subir...


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Mar 2014)

Buenas tardes. Llego a casa enchufo el trasto y el mundo se pone colorao

Hasta las Bankias en rojo

Pero que han hecho ¿Quién ha hablado? Mariano no será porqué total no dice nada..


Esperaré a ver el gráfico de Piratón, a ver si me da una alegría con liberbank porque la verdad sea dicha Por más que me miro el gráfico y el volumen ( mis dos parámetros - creo que era Claca quien decía eso de el precio y el volumen ) no consigo sacar nada en claro

Ale arreglen elpatio que está muuu feo con tato colorao


Pues yo sigo en Bankia... un poco de paciencia y a por los 2 euros. ni n

El Mardito Bankinter no me deja ver nada de XXII, ni Century ni na de na


----------



## Eurocrack (11 Mar 2014)

Me parece que no me ha entrado la orden de compre de Bankias por 1,57 :´(


----------



## Durmiente (11 Mar 2014)

Ea. Pues mañana mas...


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ea. Pues mañana mas...



Como esto siga así mañana ... menos !!! :´(


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

No les miento si les digo que estoy tentado a entrar en fuelcell.

Pero me da que esto está siendo una empapelada, tanta gacela entrando, tanto volumen....varios dias seguidos subiendo como si fuese una fiesta donde regalasen dinero....ienso:


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No les miento si les digo que estoy tentado a entrar en fuelcell.
> 
> Pero me da que esto está siendo una empapelada, tanta gacela entrando, tanto volumen....varios dias seguidos subiendo como si fuese una fiesta donde regalasen dinero....ienso:



Parecen Bitcoins !!!


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Joder he empezado a escribirlo a 4,40......

Ahora 4,09....


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Parecen Bitcoins !!!



No compare, estos viven del hidrógeno pero no venden humo.

The fuel-cell manufacturers that have been Nasdaq’s three-biggest gainers in the past month continued gains Tuesday after executives predicted profitability as early as this year.

Canadian company Ballard Power Systems Inc. share were indicated as much as 15% higher in pre-market trading in New York Tuesday after a 30% gain Monday. Plug may rise 12% and FuelCell Energy Inc. by 22%, based on pre-market indications.

Ballard Power among Nasdaqâ€™s three-biggest gainers as fuel cells win their day in the sun | Financial Post

Aunque la cotización y la valoración no tienen nada que ver (como en bolsa en general)
Si estas en la ola, a surfear, sino .... hay que saber nadar muy bien.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 17:56 ----------

Vaaaaaamonos


----------



## davinci (11 Mar 2014)

Menuda corrección en FCEL y PLUG.

Elegí un buen día para saltar


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2014)

Algo de esto...

Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac Would Be Eliminated in Senate Bill - SFGate




> Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac would be eliminated and *private interests would be on the hook for the first 10 percent of mortgage losses* under a bill that leaders of the Senate Banking Committee plan to introduce within days.




O de esto... anda que dejar escapar un petrolero... ni en historias de la muta mili...

UPDATE 2-Libyan parliament sacks prime minister after rebels export oil | Reuters


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Acaba en rojo??


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Mar 2014)

Fuera de fuel a 3,93 y de ballard a 6,30.
Chao chao más vale pájaro en mano .....


----------



## Lukatovic (11 Mar 2014)

Vaya castañazo, nunca aprendo. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

Que viene Pandoro con acciones de Hemoal...

Por lo menos 2 semanas


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Como estaria disfrutamdo pepitoria por aqui.....

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 18:07 ----------

Jajaja, apareció!!!


----------



## viendolasVenir (11 Mar 2014)

Alguien sabria decirme cuanto cuesta comprar acciones en USA? A parte de las comisiones del broker, lo del canon, impuestos, etc, no lo tengo nada claro.
Pongamos que meto 5000€ en AMBA y vendo al mismo precio que las he comprado, cuanto acabaria pagando?


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Mar 2014)

menudo reversal PLUG


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Como estaria disfrutamdo pepitoria por aqui.....
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 18:07 ----------
> 
> Jajaja, apareció!!!


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Gensanta el reversal!!! :ouch: Por favor los cuatro de esta tarde!! Depongan las armas y salgan ordenadamente de sus posiciones con las manos en alto y sin tocar nada del Nasdaq!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

Es que gay algún rumor de que este sector se vaya al guano? Mienteas no sea así me parece mas un salto de sl

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Roninn (11 Mar 2014)

Como se mueve la fuelcell esa.

A mi ya me dieron lo mio el otro dia con ANR, pensaba que rompería para arriba al superar los 5,4 y me pillaron de pleno. Tenia intención de mantenerlas a largo pero comerme un -14% justo al entrar me ha dejado mal cuerpo y ante eso vendí ayer optando a la gacela del año. Con un movimiento tan violento me da que las puedo pillar más abajo. 

O no.

Ya decia Buffet que si no puedes ver tus acciones con un -50% no te dediques a esto. Y quizás será por eso que Janus sacará platita y yo seguiré siendo un _tieso_*. Jaja

_*Pollastre dixit_

Animo a los anarosas y felicidades a los de las pilas. Me vuelvo a la trinchera con un -4% entre pecho y espalda


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

Aupa Ronnin que estos trenes pasan muchas veces !!! Animo que te veo un poco bajo.


----------



## juanfer (11 Mar 2014)

Jc penney ha sido recomendar citigroup de neutral a comprar y se ha disparado, pero ANR no acompaña.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2014)

No me queria meter en el tema del chicharreo....pero os habéis fijado en el gráfico de las pilas? Está en modo exponencial, los que entran ven nuevo paradigma y los d dentro frotándose las manos. Esto es como comprar piso en 2006 para dar el pase porque el vecino se está forrando.

TODA BURBUJA TERMINA MAL PARA LOS QUE ENTRAN TARDE. 

Me retiro a la montaña...20km para lcasc 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

La Grisol es la mejor tradel


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2014)

Spoiler






Pepitoria dijo:


>







Lo del chupete no lo entiendo... :


----------



## Roninn (11 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo del chupete no lo entiendo... :



Butt plug?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo del chupete no lo entiendo... :



Chupete....¿? :: LOL







Busca PLUG ANAL...

Si, si...sobre todo para chupar...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me queria meter en el tema del chicharreo....pero os habéis fijado en el gráfico de las pilas? Está en modo exponencial, los que entran ven nuevo paradigma y los d dentro frotándose las manos. Esto es como comprar piso en 2006 para dar el pase porque el vecino se está forrando.
> 
> TODA BURBUJA TERMINA MAL PARA LOS QUE ENTRAN TARDE.
> 
> ...



Es que estamos asistiendo en vivo y en directo a un nuevo paradigma. Lo que se ha dicho y hecho en el mundo de la economía hasta ahora ya no sirve, los libros de macro y micro son papel mojado y lo usan para limpiarse el c...
El Tesoro coloca 4.540 millones en letras: los intereses vuelven a caer a mínimos de récord - elEconomista.es
Vamos no me jodas!!! La deuda en máximos históricos, el paro también, la gente subsistiendo con trapicheos y chapuzas, y como sigamos así el tesoro va e empezar a colocar deuda a interés negativo:8:

Me quedo con lo que dijo ujté el otro día, "aquí se va a abé un follón mu grande"


Bueno, y por otro lado, insisto en que venden la gallina de los huevos de oro, que me venden una maquinita que en los últimos 5 años solo ha perdido en bolsa un día. Que alguien me de una explicación razonable o dejo de calentarme la cabeza con tanta historia, liquido hasta las bankias de mi vida y hago un todo al negro con esta gente y a vivir. 
Cuanto trilero anda suelto!



Trading firm Virtu Financial plans to raise up to $100 million in IPO | Reuters


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Mar 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Es que estamos asistiendo en vivo y en directo a un nuevo paradigma. Lo que se ha dicho y hecho en el mundo de la economía hasta ahora ya no sirve, los libros de macro y micro son papel mojado y lo usan para limpiarse el c...
> El Tesoro coloca 4.540 millones en letras: los intereses vuelven a caer a mínimos de récord - elEconomista.es
> Vamos no me jodas!!! La deuda en máximos históricos, el paro también, la gente subsistiendo con trapicheos y chapuzas, y como sigamos así el tesoro va e empezar a colocar deuda a interés negativo:8:
> 
> ...



Fácil. Cuando algo parece muy bueno muy bueno...pues no lo es
El abuelo buffett el otro día les cortó el rollo con su business wire al hft, y el abuelo no da puntada sin hilo. Se viene oliendo un poco de regulación, y viendo que se acaba el chollo, y que el mercado lo compra todo, nos la quieren endosar.


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que perfectamente puede ser un lavado de dinero


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Mar 2014)

Buenas tardes bajistillas,

que lastimica de ibex que no ha podido hacer de lado el rojo pasion veraniego.
Algun triangulo roto? PAU-listano poniendo a la venta sus paquetones en la banca patria?

Por España opa a TEF de Aljazera a 45 euros accion.


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Chupete....¿? :: LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galifrey (11 Mar 2014)

Bueno, bueno, bueno...

Una vez más Ane la clava. Advirtió sobre el asunto de las pilas y aquí tenemos a pandoro en todo su esplendor.

Fuera de fcell o como gastar 250 pavos en el casino.

Mirándolo de forma optimista sale más barato que un curso.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Blonde (11 Mar 2014)

Habrá que estar preparado y no bajar la guardia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Mar 2014)

Hablais de FuelCell?
Esta es su grafica?






Bueno marco maximos en 50 eurazos sin ganar un solo dolar, ahora esta cerca de hacerlo. Estas empresas tienen todos los ingredientes para ser la salsa de los hilos de bolsa, pero hay que ser muy "valiente" para entrar con una cantidad de dinero significativo. En fin, suerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Mar 2014)

A mi es que ya no me hace falta mirar como de rojo esta el sp, simplemente mirando los gifs de P me hago a la idea.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Mar 2014)

Después de una tarde ajetreada me incorporo a me encuentro con el tremendo rejonazo que me está pegando FCEL.
Menuda ostia y como duele Pandoro cuando se te presenta en todo su esplendor.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mi es que ya no me hace falta mirar como de rojo esta el sp, simplemente mirando los gifs de P me hago a la idea.



Pasate por el hilo de Febrero, finales. Ahí dejé unos cuantos...::


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Debo confesar,en medio del jolgorio generalizado,que me siento como el tonto del pueblo con los carbones :
> 
> Ayer me pense entrar en plug...logicamente me achante ante el temor de añadir un nuevo hostion a la debacle carbonil...13.48% pre!!! :8::8::8:



Madre mia,menos mal que me dio por actuar como un cobarde...joder -31.72% ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es que gay algún rumor de que este sector se vaya al guano? Mienteas no sea así me parece mas un salto de sl
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Pues no deben haber dejado un SL en pie.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

Como es aquello....lo que facil viene, facil se va? si es que no era lógico coño.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

Habrá rebote mañana? :fiufiu: joder, a precios de mi primera salida y bajando...


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Madre mia,menos mal que me dio por actuar como un cobarde...joder -31.72% ::



Te has salvado por los pelos !:Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Habrá rebote mañana? :fiufiu: joder, a precios de mi primera salida y bajando...



El panorama es feo...a semanas vista.


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

*cincodias.com*/cincodias/2014/03/10/.../1394469835_354848.html‎
*hace 1 día* - Bankia está imparable en Bolsa. Sus acciones han rebasado hoy los 1,6 euros tras subir un 1,7%. Desde enero la entidad acumula ya una ...


Hace un mes.
*Bhavnani certifica que Bankia ha tocado techo en Bolsa al vender su participación.* Ram Bhavnani está con los analistas: Bankia ha tocado techo en Bolsa (1.47). El magnate de origen indio ha hecho caja con toda las acciones de la entidad que compró hace poco más de medio año. Bhavnani certifica que Bankia ha tocado techo en Bolsa al vender su participación

11 Dec 2013
La bolsa desde los Pirineos:
"Un par de puntualizaciones finales, sigo pensando que a estos precios Bankia está sobrevalorada aunque no puede negarse que ahora es una entidad saneada (tras el aporte del gobierno) y que de lograr rentabilizar los millones de clientes que atesora (algo que todavía debe demostrar) las valoraciones podrían elevarse de forma sustancial, pero incluso en el mejor de los casos ese nivel no estaría por encima de los niveles actuales; a día de hoy y teniendo en cuenta solamente los fundamentales de la compañía, me cuesta pensar en pagar mas de 0,7 euros por acción."


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como es aquello....lo que facil viene, facil se va? si es que no era lógico coño.



Cuanta razón, yo también he pensado esa frase.

Estoy fuera, sigo teniendo bastante mas que el jueves así que ni tan mal, le sigo agradeciendo a robopoli toda la informacion y en definitiva es una experiencia más para mi en este mundillo.

Afortunadamente algo hice bien, meter la misma cantidad que metí en plug al principio y no todo (capital inicial+plusvis). De esta forma lo que he arriesgado básicamente son los beneficios de esa operación y solo una parte de mi capital.

Lección aprendida, o eso espero. Aunque la codicia humana no conoce limites. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Jo.der.... Vaya galletón épico!!!


----------



## mpbk (11 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> *cincodias.com*/cincodias/2014/03/10/.../1394469835_354848.html‎
> *hace 1 día* - Bankia está imparable en Bolsa. Sus acciones han rebasado hoy los 1,6 euros tras subir un 1,7%. Desde enero la entidad acumula ya una ...



empieza la empapelada, 

en tv tmb lo han dicho....

huid, la subirán a 2eur y después ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

Fuera de PLUG la otra mitad, a peor precio que la primera. Fué bonito mientras duró. Ahora a ver que hace cuando presente resultados porque puede seguir pegandosela.

Joder he vendido hace un minito a 6,48 y ya está por debajo de 6$ :8::8::8:


----------



## mpbk (11 Mar 2014)

que aburrida está la bolsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

mis titulos planosssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Te has salvado por los pelos !:Aplauso:



Bueno,eso de salvar...entre comillas,que esto es un palmar dia si dia tambien...


----------



## napartarra (11 Mar 2014)

*cincodias.com*/cincodias/2014/03/10/.../1394469835_354848.html‎
*hace 1 día* - Bankia está imparable en Bolsa. Sus acciones han rebasado hoy los 1,6 euros tras subir un 1,7%. Desde enero la entidad acumula ya una ...


Hace un mes.
*Bhavnani certifica que Bankia ha tocado techo en Bolsa al vender su participación.* Ram Bhavnani está con los analistas: Bankia ha tocado techo en Bolsa (1.47). El magnate de origen indio ha hecho caja con toda las acciones de la entidad que compró hace poco más de medio año. Bhavnani certifica que Bankia ha tocado techo en Bolsa al vender su participación


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Jo.der.... Vaya galletón épico!!!



Parece que el bajar no se va a acabar.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Jo.der.... Vaya galletón épico!!!



41% en estos momentos....


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> 41% en estos momentos....



Está sobrevolando un pajarito...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (11 Mar 2014)

Pues después de vender ayer 2/3 de la posi el restante ya lo conservo . No voy a vender en el pánico, y de eso ahora hay a raudales.

Vamos a ver mañana como se despierta esto.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Mar 2014)

poneos para prt las bandas titan y las doble bolingas. y si encontráis las del gabacho también.

y ponedlas en el precio. igual no sacais el 100% de la subida, pero sacáis el 85-90%. son un buen metodo para salir de un valor.


ence deberia estar cerca del punto de entrada y arcelor. claro que igual es 1 semana, 1 dia o 1 mes


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

*Pego lo que puse en el hilo de smallcaps.*

_:ouch: Vaya ostión!!! He vendido la última entrada que hice en PLUG con un triste +10% y es posible que venda el resto.
FCEL más de lo mismo. En ambas espero sacarles el +100% pero como jode después de haberlas visto tan arriba.
Ahora a pastar en otras verdes praderas que las hay...:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: 
Saludos_


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Stock Watch:
PLUG plummets after huge run-up as analyst calls it a "casino stock" 
::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chicharrear es muy peligroso chavalines :fiufiu:



ay ay ay ratitas chicharreras :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> poneos para prt las bandas titan y *las doble bolingas.* y si encontráis las del gabacho también.
> 
> y ponedlas en el precio. igual no sacais el 100% de la subida, pero sacáis el 85-90%. son un buen metodo para salir de un valor.
> 
> ...



Ane por Dios!!! Que estamos en plena crisis!! Deja las bolingas!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Por dios,que pesadilla de accion...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por dios,que pesadilla de accion...



y pensar que he promediado....


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

la madre del cordero


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Sali de todo al final. Vaya día para olvidar. Con lo bien que pintaba! :ouch::ouch::ouch:

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 20:59 ----------

Ha habido mucha sangre por aquí? Qué ha pasado con los 4 que habíais entrado en FCEL? Seguís dentro?


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Pues ya estoy en el -30% plugiano,espaciado en un par de meses para hacerlo mas digerible,eso si

Lo mas molesto de todo es esto (no,perder pasta duele mas...pero casi)

After Hours : 4.42 Up 0.02 (0.34%)


----------



## robergarc (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues ya estoy en el -30% plugiano,espaciado en un par de meses para hacerlo mas digerible,eso si
> 
> Lo mas molesto de todo es esto (no,perder pasta duele mas...pero casi)
> 
> After Hours : 4.42 Up 0.02 (0.34%)





Me vengo muy de tarde en tarde por aquí, pero veo que, por mucho que pasen los años, usted sigue palmando pasta sin consuelo.

A mí me pasa lo mismo. Compro yo algo y se desploma; vendo y se va al cielo. Con decirle que ayer pensé comprar PLUG para hoy...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sali de todo al final. Vaya día para olvidar. Con lo bien que pintaba! :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 20:59 ----------
> 
> Ha habido mucha sangre por aquí? Qué ha pasado con los 4 que habíais entrado en FCEL? Seguís dentro?



Si es que era demasiado vertical, mecachis. Me jode no haber soltado otro paquete ayer o esta tarde porque me lo veía venir, pero no pensaba que fuera el tsunami que ha sido. 
Lección aprendida. 
De haber vendido a 11,52 le hubiera sacado un 300%. Al final ha sido un 72%.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Y encima kaka marcando goles nada mas salir del Madrid,es que no sale nada ::


----------



## Galifrey (11 Mar 2014)

Me fascina el aspecto psicológico de todo esto.

Llevo varios días con un par de posis en liquidez esperando para entrar en Inditex en cuanto se defina.

Hoy, fruto del aburrimiento y del seguimiento de las aventuras de robopoli he valorado la posibilidad de entrar en Fcel. Parecía una apuesta curiosa: había subido mucho menos que plug y los resultados se supone que eran buenos: ¡ehtoh va parribah!

Total, que he metido una de las posis en fcel en la apertura.

Después del primer reversal he pensado lo mismo que Hannibal: bueno, están reventando stops + los típicos mantras: es dinero que me puedo permitir perder, si no puedes aguantar 50% de pérdidas bla,bla, bla...

El precio entonces se ha recuperado un poco estando un rato por encima del precio de cierre de ayer. Jamás había mirado una cotización al segundo. Ha sido emocionante (me ha permitido entender perfectamente el aspecto ludopático de todo este circo). Cuando ha vuelto a girarse hacia abajo he desecho la posición con un -250 comisiones incluidas. 

Pero lo curioso es que ha cambiado mi percepción del riesgo. Después de ver como disparan allí (mira que Bertok lo había avisado, pero hay que vivirlo) mi percepción del riesgo ha cambiado.

Llevaba dos semanas mirándome el churribex donde tengo todas mis posis excepto e.on y mirando la propia e.on a ver en cual incrementaba posición. Todo me parecía riesgo, no lo veía claro.

Después de haber pasado la tarde en la cueva del pandoro usano y haber retirado la "puntita" a tiempo, mi percepción ha cambiado.

El alivio al salir de Fcel con daños controlables viendo como la muy cabrona seguía despeñándose junto con el resto del sector no tiene precio. Mi percepción del riesgo ha cambiado, lo que no tengo claro si es bueno o malo.

Por lo pronto algunas conclusiones previas:

* Muchos consejos que uno lee no se entienden del todo hasta que se viven personalmente
* Es importantísimo conservar el criterio propio
* Tan importante como lo anterior, es ser lo bastante humilde como para tragarte el orgullo y reconocer una cagada a tiempo
* Los títulos que ponéis a los hilos del Ibex son absolutamente geniales: los dos últimos han sido jodidamente proféticos.

Poco mas. Que lo del money management es más importante que la intuición y esas cosas. Que, efectivamente, cuando algo parece muy fácil es que el pardillo eres tú. 

Y que gracias a Pepitoria por los gifs.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Si es que era demasiado vertical, mecachis. Me jode no haber soltado otro paquete ayer o esta tarde porque me lo veía venir, pero no pensaba que fuera el tsunami que ha sido.
> 
> Lección aprendida.
> 
> De haber vendido a 11,52 le hubiera sacado un 300%. Al final ha sido un 72%.




Bueno. Técnicamente +72% no es sangre. 
Me alegro por las plusvis generadas. A ver si repetimos con alguna otra pero con más tranquilidad que hoy me he estresado mucho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 21:22 ----------




ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues ya estoy en el -30% plugiano,espaciado en un par de meses para hacerlo mas digerible,eso si
> 
> Lo mas molesto de todo es esto (no,perder pasta duele mas...pero casi)
> 
> After Hours : 4.42 Up 0.02 (0.34%)



:ouch: pero cuando has entrado? Ayer? Hoy cuando había empezado ya a caer?


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues ya estoy en el -30% plugiano,espaciado en un par de meses para hacerlo mas digerible,eso si
> 
> Lo mas molesto de todo es esto (no,perder pasta duele mas...pero casi)
> 
> After Hours : 4.42 Up 0.02 (0.34%)



Apolo pero que cojones. .. estas en todas las congas de pandoro o k ase.... anr , plug... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno. Técnicamente +72% no es sangre.
> Me alegro por las plusvis generadas. A ver si repetimos con alguna otra pero con más tranquilidad que hoy me he estresado mucho
> 
> 
> ...



No hombre...lo mismo no me exprese con mucha claridad.Quise decir que con caiditas mas humildes cada dia al final he igualado el -30 del otro chicharrete,pero tardando un par de meses.

Si hubiese palmado un -40% hoy estaria ya encerrado con una camisa de fuerza como poco


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Apolo pero que cojones. .. estas en todas las congas de pandoro o k ase.... anr , plug...
> 
> Eso si con sus comentarios me descojono
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sali de todo al final. Vaya día para olvidar. Con lo bien que pintaba! :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 20:59 ----------
> 
> Ha habido mucha sangre por aquí? Qué ha pasado con los 4 que habíais entrado en FCEL? Seguís dentro?



Yo ya dije que salí; en el global de las 2 operaciones saco un 15% aprox así que tan contento.

Espero que los demás hayan ganado algo también.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sali de todo al final. Vaya día para olvidar. Con lo bien que pintaba! :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 20:59 ----------
> 
> Ha habido mucha sangre por aquí? Qué ha pasado con los 4 que habíais entrado en FCEL? Seguís dentro?



Ha habido una masacre en FCEL.
De momento no hemos salido, veremos qué pasa mañana.
Alguien, no recuerdo quién, dijo: "quién con chicharros se acuesta, con Pandoro se levanta".
Así me encuentro yo.
Bueno, las ganancias de TESLA y de PLUG, vendida ayer, me permiten un margen aún de movimiento.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Apolo pero que cojones. .. estas en todas las congas de pandoro o k ase.... anr , plug...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



De los mismos creadores de los indicadores comechichis y el bolingas vendrá el apolonizador que viene a querer decir







Por favor no deje de postear sus entradas


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ha habido una masacre en FCEL.
> De momento no hemos salido, veremos qué pasa mañana.
> Alguien, no recuerdo quién, dijo: "quién con chicharros se acuesta, con Pandoro se levanta".
> Así me encuentro yo.
> Bueno, las ganancias de TESLA y de PLUG, vendida ayer, me permiten un margen aún de movimiento.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Hace un tiempo que decidi adoptar una postura "seria y profesional"...compre las anarrosas y decidi esperar hasta el año 3000 si era necesario...

Y ahi estoy,sin ludopatia,metido en un solo valor...palmando,eso si.

O mucho me equivoco,o el señor Pepitoria tiene una mala baba considerable (y un monton de gifs)


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y encima kaka marcando goles nada mas salir del Madrid,es que no sale nada ::



Ahí está el problema!! Ustéc es del atleti!!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hace un tiempo que decidi adoptar una postura "seria y profesional"...compre las anarrosas y decidi esperar hasta el año 3000 si era necesario...
> 
> Y ahi estoy,sin ludopatia,metido en un solo valor...palmando,eso si.



casi despierto a los niños de las risas, que cabrón :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

jrande Apolo, jrande :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ahí está el problema!! Ustéc es del atleti!!!



Soy del Madrid...me referia a que el cabronazo se tira 4 añitos aqui y empieza a parecer un jugador justo cuando se larga...

Y va y se besa el escudo ::


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Soy del Madrid...me referia a que el cabronazo se tira 4 añitos aqui y empieza a parecer un jugador justo cuando se larga...



Menos mal! Por un momento pensaba que cometía los mismos errores furbolísticamente hablando pero veo que ahí tiene buen criterio.
Si le sirve de consuelo ayer @Topongo hizo una entrada que quedará en los "anales" de la historia de DLIA. 
Yo por mi parte en XXII he recibido a los institucionales con los brazos abiertos y ellos me han abierto pero a base de cortos ::
Nada que no tenga arreglo de aquí al año 3.000 claro está 

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 21:51 ----------

Resumen ejecutivo de la salida de XXII en el NYSE ::


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Aclaro,este sujeto no soy yo...aunque podria suscribir el post letra por letra )

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-he-perdido-1500-hacerle-caso-a-burbuja.html

*Pues eso, invertí unos 10.000€ en ANR tras una recomendación de un burbujista muy conocido por sus anteriores predicciones.

Cuan es la sorpresa que desde que lo recomendó en su hilo, ha caído un 15%, llevo perdiendo 1500€ ya...

En fin... no voy a mencionarle porque creo que lo hace con buena intención, pero hasta el más gurú a veces se equivoca.*


40 mensajes...que levante la mano de quien es el multinick :XX:

Que barbaro,es que somos almas gemelas,y es el mismo forero el que nos debe pasta ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


>



Se veía venir....pero cuente,cuente más. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aclaro,este sujeto no soy yo...aunque podria suscribir el post letra por letra )
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-he-perdido-1500-hacerle-caso-a-burbuja.html
> 
> ...



Cuando se lleva en esto algunos años se da uno cuenta que aparecen "gurús" y desaparecen con mucha facilidad. Es como el póker, enganchas una serie de aciertos, te crees el rey del mambo y crece un ejercito de seguidores/aduladores, hasta que falla (cosa normal porque lo hacemos todos) y deja pillados a unos pocos.

* Cuanto más tiempo haya durado la racha triunfal, mayor es el número de puntos escrotales.* Esto es una ley no escrita de la bolsa ::

Hay gente buena por aquí, muy buena, pero no como para seguirlos ciegamente sin hacer un análisis propio. La culpa, del seguidor.

Hasta el gato cuando engancha una serie le salen adoradores gatunos por aquí, menos mal que no le duran más de dos sesiones. ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2014)

Pero si es que al final, la gacela solo siente miedo, avaricia y euforia.... sólo eso.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aclaro,este sujeto no soy yo...aunque podria suscribir el post letra por letra )
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-he-perdido-1500-hacerle-caso-a-burbuja.html
> 
> ...



jajajajaja hilo de afectados por ANR y PLUG en 3, 2, 1 ....
En fin... Yo también entré en mineras porque en algún golpe que me debí dar ese día Cliffs me pareció buena elección ::
Sigo pensando que son muy complejas para la inmensa mayoría y que hay que saber donde se mete uno. 
@HisHoliness tiene más razón que un santo aquí http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-hacerle-caso-a-burbuja-2.html#post11147248
Meterse en un valor porque alguien lo canta sin profundizar lo más mínimo tiene delito. No leerte el hilo completo porque es mucho para matarlo. Pero hacer las dos cosas y después contarlo en burbuja con la cantidad de cabr*nes que hay por aquí es para colgarle del palo mayor


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2014)

La primera vez que te pilla, ya eres un amigo de él para siempre









Simple GT: Acción se publicita, se hace que se fijen ojos en ella, subida sostenida, euforia, se estira al máximo y marica el último. Y ya sabemos en la cola quienes son los primeros.


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Mar 2014)

Ay! Pero... Y lo bien que lo pasemos!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

A todo esto PLUG y FCEL siguen camino al infierno en el after...


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Pues yo confieso que pille las anarrosas del demonio porque el señor pepino me resulto convincente...en cualquier caso yo asumo la cagada y no hay nada mas que decir,solo me llamo la atencion que alguien abriese un hilo con una situacion tan identica a la mia.

Ahora bien,si este hombre consigue que Janus le suelte daños y perjuicios...)


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

Si es que llevan días poniendo a tope el cocedero, que estaban tonteando de manera mala..y que el que repartía los flyers era Pandoro,

Ojo, y hoy ha sido tan sólo una caricia


----------



## egarenc (11 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aclaro,este sujeto no soy yo...aunque podria suscribir el post letra por letra )
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-he-perdido-1500-hacerle-caso-a-burbuja.html
> 
> ...



bah, nada nuevo bajo el sol, siel muchacho en vez de palmar pasta gana esos 1500€, estaría endiosando a quien fuera e invitándolo a birras. Como solemos decir, de casa se viene llorado y si algo hay que criticar son las cagadas propias, las que tienes como consecuencia de seguir las opiniones que los demas hacen con la mejor intención....yo lo encuentro mezquino y de tener poca personalidsd.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> bah, nada nuevo bajo el sol, siel muchacho en vez de palmar pasta gana esos 1500€, estaría endiosando a quien fuera e invitándolo a birras. Como solemos decir, de casa se viene llorado y si algo hay que criticar son las cagadas propias, las que tienes como consecuencia de seguir las opiniones que los demas hacen con la mejor intención....yo lo encuentro mezquino y de tener poca personalidsd.



Yo le sigo debiendo un colacao a robopoli  ayy si me hubiera estafo quietito hoy; triste vida la de la gacela.

Eso si, por el tema comisiones muy claro tengo que verlo para entrar web el nasfaq fuera del nasdaq100. Ahí puedo entrar con cfds q sale mas barato.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (11 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si es que llevan días poniendo a tope el cocedero, que estaban tonteando de manera mala..y que el que repartía los flyers era Pandoro,
> 
> Ojo, y hoy ha sido tan sólo una caricia



Se enfadan perdiendo un 15% en bolsa. Invirtiendo en empresas que pueden quebrar.

Cuando entremos en un lateral veras que risa.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Mar 2014)

Con lo bien que había comenzado la jornada JC Penney... al final se ha desinflado bastante.


Estos días estaba viendo como os poniais las botas en el foro con Plug y un poco de envidia si que daba.:rolleye:
Cuando he puesto la cotización esta tarde y he visto el -40% ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Mar 2014)

El error no es aconsejar un valor, el problema está cuando lo haces hasta la extenuación. E incluso abres hilos " dedicados". Hay mucha gente que ni tiene los conocimientos para valorar esa recomendación, y tb otros que por pereza no lo hacen, ambos son responsables de sus pérdidas. El problema es que sólo vemos lo que queremos ver y nunca tenemos en cuenta al corta rollos que. Os dice que por ahí no vas bien.


----------



## musgooo (11 Mar 2014)

Hoy Pandoro nos ha visitado a unos cuantos. A mi no me ha pillado en PLUG ni similares (por ahí van diciendo que ya no son las Fuel Cell sino las Fuel Sell) pero también me ha hecho una visita.

Lo que pasa con esto es que no aprendemos a estarnos quietos y empezamos a comprar de forma emocional y eso casi siempre acaba mal.

Ahora a tomar unos días de descanso de la bolsa.

Gracias Robopoli por los consejos. Buenas plusvis han habido.

Muchas risas con vuestros últimos comentarios. Hay que tomarlo con humor. Y el tío este de los 15.000 en las Anarosas para mi que está troleando.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2014)

Que lastima que ni el maestro armero ni Rita sean muy dados a aceptar reclamaciones :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Con lo bien que había comenzado la jornada JC Penney... al final se ha desinflado bastante.
> 
> 
> Estos días estaba viendo como os poniais las botas en el foro con Plug y un poco de envidia si que daba.:rolleye:
> Cuando he puesto la cotización esta tarde y he visto el -40% ::



-40%... no lo había visto.:8:


----------



## juanfer (11 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> -40%... no lo había visto.:8:



Pero lo impresionante es el volumen.


----------



## musgooo (11 Mar 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Pero lo impresionante es el volumen.



Ha sido pánico. Y el velote ensangrentado. Si es que ha comenzado la sesión en 11,44 y ha terminado en 6,03.


----------



## sr.anus (11 Mar 2014)

Despues de ganar en menos de una semana mas de un sueldo mensual, y palmar hoy solo 40 euros me siento like a boss. Pandoro o el pato guanoso siempre aparece


----------



## egarenc (11 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Ha sido pánico. Y el velote ensangrentado. Si es que ha comenzado la sesión en 11,44 y ha terminado en 6,03.



joder que putada! ánimo a los afectados.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Bueno! Ya nos hemos lamido las heridas, contado las plusvalías, nos hemos reído, dado lecciones, asustado abuelas, puesto gifs, etc. etc.
Ahora toca currar otro poquito porque nos hemos salido muchos de PLUG y FCEL y en algunos casos con bastantes plusvalías y eso no puede ser. Hay que buscar otro valor para fundir la pasta.
Os dejo un data dump experimental de unos cuantos valores que me han saltado hoy, ok?
El filtrado que he hecho se basa en datos fundamentales y en mucha menor medida en cuestiones técnicas (básicamente que estén en momentum)
Cómo la mayoría sois más bien perretes y no os leeis los hilos enteros no cuento con que hagais un filtrado muy intensivo de forma masiva pero si estaría bien que echarais un ojo a estos valores y me contarais si veis alguno interesante. Yo haré lo mismo. 
Si veo que no le interesa a nadie el tema y tal pues me lo guardaré para mis adentros y ya está. Sin malos rollos. Cuando tenga algo bueno os lo diré o no dependiendo de los Cola Caos y cajas de sidra que reciba  

To the grain. The candidates are:

ADS ANIK ANIP BOFI CBF CELG CNTY DAVE DDAIF DLPH EA GMCR GNRC GTAT HILL ING LIOX MLAB MNST MTW NTIC OILT RAD SAVE SLXP TCX TKMR UBNT UIHC WAB WBC WLH WX XWES

Hay de todos los sectores y fundamentalmente son americanas aunque también están Daimler e ING (básicamente porque cotizan en USA también y están en buen momento).
Nada.- Espero con atención sus reacciones. Si nos movemos en equipo creo que podemos hacer algo grande y que de paso salgamos un poco del rollo bankia, prisa, fersa de siempre.


----------



## Diegales (11 Mar 2014)

Aquellos a los que las Plugs le han dejado el ojete como un bebedero de patos deberian darle un vistazo a esto...

PLUG Unplugged | Zero Hedge

Manolete, si no sabes torear, "paquetemetes"...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Diegales dijo:


> Aquellos a los que las Plugs le han dejado el ojete como un bebedero de patos deberian darle un vistazo a esto...
> 
> PLUG Unplugged | Zero Hedge
> 
> Manolete, si no sabes torear, "paquetemetes"...



No digo que no haya salido gente perdiendo pasta porque es imposible saber que hace cada uno de los que leen el hilo pero la mayoría de los que conozco llevaba al menos una semana y han sacado buenas plusvalías (algunos muy muy buenas) o se han quedado en breakeven porque han hecho una entrada tardía en PLUG o FCEL que han compensado las plusvalías que llevaban de antes.
De todas formas es curioso ver como salen foreros como champiñones con enlace de zerohedge, citron, etc. cuando hay caidas fuertes y el resto del tiempo no se les oye ni mu.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Mar 2014)

Diegales dijo:


> Aquellos a los que las Plugs le han dejado el ojete como un bebedero de patos deberian darle un vistazo a esto...
> 
> PLUG Unplugged | Zero Hedge
> 
> Manolete, si no sabes torear, "paquetemetes"...



Vaya mafia los citronios estos
Mescojono con un comentario. Jatooooooo

***

<--- How is it that in Peru I get ads like that in HUNGARIAN ???


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



No me pregunte cómo pero he llegado a un post suyo de verano de 2012 y veo que decía exactamente lo mismo que en el 2014. Todo bien si no fuera porque en esa época el S&P500 estaba en 1350 puntos y hoy cerca de los 1900. Nos cocemos a fuego lento pero lento de cohones 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-mes-del-juicio-final-154.html#post6465444


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No digo que no haya salido gente perdiendo pasta porque es imposible saber que hace cada uno de los que leen el hilo pero la mayoría de los que conozco llevaba al menos una semana y han sacado buenas plusvalías (algunos muy muy buenas) o se han quedado en breakeven porque han hecho una entrada tardía en PLUG o FCEL que han compensado las plusvalías que llevaban de antes.
> De todas formas es curioso ver como salen foreros como champiñones con enlace de zerohedge, citron, etc. cuando hay caidas fuertes y el resto del tiempo no se les oye ni mu.



Sin animo de criticar, un valor que sube en x3 y en una semana un 50% es un chicharro en toda regla y los chicharros tienen este comportamiento y no hay que irse al nasdaq, Reno de Medici SPA (RDM.MC) en 3 días subio un x3 y claro esta después cayo a plomo. Cada uno ha de saber a lo que juega, si compro e.on el valor puede subir puede bajar pero no tendré esta volatilidad, si compro urbas para jugar al centimeo y entran todos atraídos por una noticia pasan como esta. Si te ha salido bien chapo y a buscar otra según tu nivel de riesgo


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Mar 2014)

Piratón, si no puede hoy para mañana .o pasado. Es más la curiosidad de "que dice el Técnico".

Vaya tarde movidita han tenido, hasta con visita de MM


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como es aquello....lo que facil viene, facil se va? si es que no era lógico coño.



Por eso comentaba que olía a gacela asada...o era escabechina??

Un chicharro no puede estar subiendo un 25% todos los días.

Llegaría un día en el que meterían el hachazo.

Como dije me tentaba en 4,40 por chicharrear, ya que el día anterior también retrocedió algo y luego subió muchísimo....fue escribiir el post y llevarlo a 4,09 y de ahí para abajo. A olvidarse.



Apolo, yo estoy fuera de ANR...me han pegado una buena hostia desde los 5,10 que entré...por suerte he vendido hoy 20cnt por encima del cierre, si sirve de consuelo.

No te cases con una acción.



Espero que esto nos haya servido a todos:Aplauso:


----------



## Diegales (11 Mar 2014)

Completamente de acuerdo con el comentario del Sr. Robopoli que tras un bajonazo algunos foreros salimos como los caracoles tras la lluvia. 
En mi caso el principal motivo esta en que solo en estos casos aparecen las noticias en esos otros portales americanos que sigo. Si hubiera visto el analisis de los de citron antes, descuide que se lo hubiera puesto por aqui. 

Pero no se lo tome a mal. Yo leo el hilo del IBEX con asiduidad y sigo con interes desde la barrera muchas de las recomendaciones que se hacen. Cuando junte dos duros que pueda permitirme perder saltare a alguna de las recomendaciones que se ven por aqui. Y descuide que entonces ya lo anunciare para que me consulen que los momentos malos, como los buenos, se disfrutan mejor en compagnia. 

Reciba usted un saludo y mis mejores augurios para plusvalias futuras. 



Robopoli dijo:


> No digo que no haya salido gente perdiendo pasta porque es imposible saber que hace cada uno de los que leen el hilo pero la mayoría de los que conozco llevaba al menos una semana y han sacado buenas plusvalías (algunos muy muy buenas) o se han quedado en breakeven porque han hecho una entrada tardía en PLUG o FCEL que han compensado las plusvalías que llevaban de antes.
> De todas formas es curioso ver como salen foreros como champiñones con enlace de zerohedge, citron, etc. cuando hay caidas fuertes y el resto del tiempo no se les oye ni mu.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No me pregunte cómo pero he llegado a un post suyo de verano de 2012 y veo que decía exactamente lo mismo que en el 2014. Todo bien si no fuera porque en esa época el S&P500 estaba en 1350 puntos y hoy cerca de los 1900. Nos cocemos a fuego lento pero lento de cohones
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-mes-del-juicio-final-154.html#post6465444



Hombre, hay que mirar el contexto. 

Yo sigo pensando que el transfondo actual es alcista (para ello está la firma), pero que ahora mismo esto iba a corregir, como que lo llevo pensando desde hace unas semanas que el entorno era bastante peligroso y una pandorada estaba al caer. Esa era mi opinión.

Lo cual no impide que hay muchas acciones que lo hagan bien, si no, muy bien durante esta turbulencia, pero...es tan divertido el guano


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Sin animo de criticar, un valor que sube en x3 y en una semana un 50% es un chicharro en toda regla y los chicharros tienen este comportamiento y no hay que irse al nasdaq, Reno de Medici SPA (RDM.MC) en 3 días subio un x3 y claro esta después cayo a plomo. Cada uno ha de saber a lo que juega, si compro e.on el valor puede subir puede bajar pero no tendré esta volatilidad, si compro urbas para jugar al centimeo y entran todos atraídos por una noticia pasan como esta. Si te ha salido bien chapo y a buscar otra según tu nivel de riesgo



Supongo que daría para 3 o 4 páginas que nadie leería pero para mí un chicharro tienes más cosas que su comportamiento en precio. Hay un par de detalles que diferencian PLUG con Mediaset, Prisa, Solaria o Codere. En primer lugar PLUG financieramente es un tiro. No tiene deuda. Tiene un producto que seguro que acabará extendido en plantas industriales de forma masiva aunque sea por las ayudas de los diferentes gobiernos y un largo etc. de cualidades que me cuesta encontrar en chicharros patrios. No estamos hablando de una empresa en la que se está esperando que venda 4 activos que tiene para que suba algo la cotización, ni que reduzca deuda para evitar la quiebra y suba. 
De hecho si recuerda desde el principio se ha hablado tanto de PLUG como de FCEL como inversiones a largo plazo. Otra cosa es que haya burbujeado, explotado y que no quiera estar en este momento dentro y prefiera retirarme con más de un 100% de plusvalías en cada una. 
Como decía antes prefiero pastar en otras praderas tan complicadas que las hay.


----------



## tesorero (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno! Ya nos hemos lamido las heridas, contado las plusvalías, nos hemos reído, dado lecciones, asustado abuelas, puesto gifs, etc. etc.
> Ahora toca currar otro poquito porque nos hemos salido muchos de PLUG y FCEL y en algunos casos con bastantes plusvalías y eso no puede ser. Hay que buscar otro valor para fundir la pasta.
> Os dejo un data dump experimental de unos cuantos valores que me han saltado hoy, ok?
> El filtrado que he hecho se basa en datos fundamentales y en mucha menor medida en cuestiones técnicas (básicamente que estén en momentum)
> ...



A ver si miro alguna y puedo aportar algo.

Lo que si digo ahora es que bankia, presenta en el MACD diario trampa alcista.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hombre, hay que mirar el contexto.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que el transfondo actual es alcista (para ello está la firma), pero que ahora mismo esto iba a corregir, como que lo llevo pensando desde hace unas semanas que el entorno era bastante peligroso y una pandorada estaba al caer. Esa era mi opinión.
> 
> Lo cual no impide que hay muchas acciones que lo hagan bien, si no, muy bien durante esta turbulencia, pero...es tan divertido el guano



Si yo soy el primer fan de su serie Chicote y Master Chef. De verdad. 
Pero me ha llamado la atención encontrar una frase muy parecida hoy a la de hace dos años


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Mar 2014)

Se nota que llega la primavera. Esta ha sido la semana fantástica.
Después de gamesas, prisas, bankias y otras congas, nos hemos puesto las pilas chicharreaando allende los mares, el culibex se queda pequeño para los hvei35anos y, echando en falta las gráficas y comentarios de esos grandes que no se prodigan ya tanto por este hilo, atraidos por los cantos de sirena de las plusvis robopólicas algunos intre´pidos o inconscientes nos adentramos en los procelosos mundos de los más avezados brókeres.
Las burbujas de la baterías crecían, entrábamos, salíamos, aguantábamos subidas del 10, del 15, del 20 % diarias.
Hasta el infinitóoooooooooo, pero UN día, como el hidrógeno de las pilas ffffffffff pummm.
¿Es el desastre, el crash, o sólo una "sana corrección" hasta los fibos? Quien sabe, eso será en otro capítulo. (Si los húngaros no hacen de las suyas)


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Se nota que llega la primavera. Esta ha sido la semana fantástica.
> Después de gamesas, prisas, bankias y otras congas, nos hemos puesto las pilas chicharreaando allende los mares, el culibex se queda pequeño para los hvei35anos y, echando en falta las gráficas y comentarios de esos grandes que no se prodigan ya tanto por este hilo, atraidos por los cantos de sirena de las plusvis robopólicas algunos intre´pidos o inconscientes nos adentramos en los procelosos mundos de los más avezados brókeres.
> Las burbujas de la baterías crecían, entrábamos, salíamos, aguantábamos subidas del 10, del 15, del 20 % diarias.
> Hasta el infinitóoooooooooo, pero UN día, como el hidrógeno de las pilas ffffffffff pummm.
> ¿Es el desastre, el crash, o sólo una "sana corrección" hasta los fibos? Quien sabe, eso será en otro capítulo. (Si los húngaros no hacen de las suyas)



:XX::XX::XX: buenísimo! Muy jrande! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Ahora que pienso.... Lo de hvei35anos será un gentilicio profético??? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando se lleva en esto algunos años se da uno cuenta que aparecen "gurús" y desaparecen con mucha facilidad. Es como el póker, enganchas una serie de aciertos, te crees el rey del mambo y crece un ejercito de seguidores/aduladores, hasta que falla (cosa normal porque lo hacemos todos) y deja pillados a unos pocos.
> 
> * Cuanto más tiempo haya durado la racha triunfal, mayor es el número de puntos escrotales.* Esto es una ley no escrita de la bolsa ::
> 
> ...



en poco tiempo podremos escribir un libro


----------



## creative (12 Mar 2014)

Soy el unico que esta dentro de duro felguera? con el calvario de la venta de vegasol, la semana que viene toca dividendo de 0.6666 € avisados estais.


----------



## Dotierr (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Apolo, yo estoy fuera de ANR...me han pegado una buena hostia desde los 5,10 que entré...por suerte he vendido hoy 20cnt por encima del cierre, si sirve de consuelo.
> 
> No te cases con una acción.
> 
> ...



No os entiendo con las Anarosas, creo que estaba bastante claro que era una apuesta a 4 años mínimo, con derrota del nigger de por medio, vuelta republicana y algunos que otros factores... no pienso que se pueda decir que Janus se haya equivocado aún.


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2014)

Dotierr dijo:


> No os entiendo con las Anarosas, creo que estaba bastante claro que era una apuesta a 4 años mínimo, con derrota del nigger de por medio, vuelta republicana y algunos que otros factores... no pienso que se pueda decir que Janus se haya equivocado aún.



No he dicho que se haya equivocado, ojo. 

Quería decir que "mi" apuesta por ANR ha salido mal. Días atrás dije que si perdía mínimos (4,7x) me salía, eso he hecho. 

Yo pensaba que iba a rebotar en esos entornos, así que como me he equivocado me la envaino y a otra cosa. 

El que se quiera quedar que se quede, si bien creo firmemente que no hay que enamorarse de un valor, esto era por Apolo, puede vender y a otra cosa, o quedarse ahí a riesgo de que un valor que hace dos meses valía 8 euros y ahora vale 4,40....en dos semanas valga 2.

Sin duda el que vaya a largo pensará otra cosa, yo hago metesaca y no puedo estar en un valor en - 30% y viéndolas venir....


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

en serio. poneros las putas bandas. van a misa. ni macd. ni rsi. ni ichimoku. ni mov direcc con adx. o sea sí, pero...

vigia o gatillo+koncorde+ dobles bollinger o titan o belhyate o eso

y nos ahorramos entradas de mierda como hice en ence.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 17:41 ----------

anr me daba menos de 4 en las putas bandas esas.


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2014)

Llego a casa y veo nuevo desplome de ANR y resto de carboneras.

En ANR, en los últimos 3 días de desplome se han negociado 61 millones de títulos contra una media en el periodo de 34 millones de títulos. Está todo dicho y espero que nadie piense que son las gacelillas las que abandonan el barco.

Para el caso de dudas, ver a Walter Energies donde ya se habla sin tapujos en la reestructuración.

Peabody está superinteresante.

No coger el cuchillo que cae, de primero de facultad. Paciencia ya dará señal de entrada.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 02:17 ----------




musgooo dijo:


> Ha sido pánico. Y el velote ensangrentado. Si es que ha comenzado la sesión en 11,44 y ha terminado en 6,03.



Cada uno debe saber a lo que juega.

Si alguién piensa que tras una revalorización de x10 en 3 meses se esconden motivos fundamentales ...... terminará sin un puto leuro en la cuenta.

En algunos valores lo que se está practicando en puro gambling.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 02:37 ----------




Galifrey dijo:


> Me fascina el aspecto psicológico de todo esto.
> 
> Llevo varios días con un par de posis en liquidez esperando para entrar en Inditex en cuanto se defina.
> 
> ...



Esto va de preservar el capital y no gamblear en posiciones absurdas.

Estas son las posiciones que destrozan las cuentas anuales.

Todavía no ha pasado nada, cuando gire el mercado y se levante el SL pensando que son movimientos revienta ortos .... y siga bajando convirtiendo a la gacelada en largoplacistas, los lloros inundarán burbuja durante muchos meses.

Imagina esas posiciones con 100k€ oscilando según esa volatilidad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2014)

Un martes a a las 3......MZMM :no:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## dalmore_12y (12 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias...


----------



## fmc (12 Mar 2014)

Resultados de E.ON disponibles... ya tenéis lectura para esta mañana...
http://www.eon.com/content/dam/eon-com/ueber-uns/publications/GB_2013_US_eon.pdf


----------



## juanfer (12 Mar 2014)

Nikkei -2.59%

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

fmc dijo:


> Resultados de E.ON disponibles... ya tenéis lectura para esta mañana...
> http://www.eon.com/content/dam/eon-com/ueber-uns/publications/GB_2013_US_eon.pdf




Volviendo al mundo real. 

He oido en la radio que BMW y Daimler también han obtenido buenos resultados, lo que fundamentalmente sería signo de recuperación.
Quien pueda analizar en detalle cuentas y lineas podrá hacerse una idea.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 08:16 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Nikkei -2.59%
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



Los abenomics están siguiendo la estela de las Qes americanas. Que sí, que llevan años en recesión, que la economía real está quebrada, que son enfermas terminales, etc. etc. pero les estan insuflando droga a punta pala.
Yo creo que esos recortes son posibilidades de entrar en Japón (siempre cubriendo las divisas)
Y cada cual que haga lo que vea bien.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2014)

yo sigo en FCEL, se que es una locura pero ya aprendi con AGEN, MESA y otros mega chicharros que en estos casos hay que ir con muy poca carga, es decir unos 500 euros, que incluso perdiendo el 100% no sea algo traumatico, pero en los que busco una revalorización en menos de una semana de un 50% minimo.

lo que es una locura es meter 10.000 euros en un valor que un dia ha subido un 70%, bueno, depende de la capacidad de cada uno, para mi es una locura.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Mar 2014)

Guanos dias.

Joer...y eso que estamos lateral-alcistas. Cuando empiece el guano de verdad, esto va a ser un puto funeral...cuando en HVEI35 el guano siempre ha sido motivo de alegría y jolgorio...::


----------



## Durmiente (12 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Se respira en el ambiente del hilo un cierto aire de tristeza...


----------



## Xiux (12 Mar 2014)

fmc dijo:


> Resultados de E.ON disponibles... ya tenéis lectura para esta mañana...
> http://www.eon.com/content/dam/eon-com/ueber-uns/publications/GB_2013_US_eon.pdf



0,6 de dividendos si no lei mal, cago en too

Ahora sabeis cual eran las estimaciones ?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Mar 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> 0,6 de dividendos si no lei mal, cago en too
> 
> Ahora sabeis cual eran las estimaciones ?



Si mal no recuerdo, chinito o algun otro forero avanzo lo del dividendo y otro las cuentas


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Se respira en el ambiente del hilo un cierto aire de tristeza...



Pues yo veo un ambiente de superioridad y de "yalodeciayo".

Aunque tienen razón, claro. La codicia no te deja pensar con claridad cuando estas dentro.

También es verdad que el.ibex esta bastante aburrido y no hay mucho que comentar. Bueno, de las bankias si, que harán hoy? No se si cargar mas, yo sigo en mis 13 de que deben llegar a 2 para mayo. A ver si llego al trabajo y pongo el prt.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno! Ya nos hemos lamido las heridas, contado las plusvalías, nos hemos reído, dado lecciones, asustado abuelas, puesto gifs, etc. etc.
> Ahora toca currar otro poquito porque nos hemos salido muchos de PLUG y FCEL y en algunos casos con bastantes plusvalías y eso no puede ser. Hay que buscar otro valor para fundir la pasta.
> Os dejo un data dump experimental de unos cuantos valores que me han saltado hoy, ok?
> El filtrado que he hecho se basa en datos fundamentales y en mucha menor medida en cuestiones técnicas (básicamente que estén en momentum)
> ...



Buenos días,
He añadido algunos valores más que han saltado.
Saludos


----------



## Xiux (12 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, chinito o algun otro forero avanzo lo del dividendo y otro las cuentas



Estuve sin leer mucho el foro estas últimas semanas, gracias







Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, chinito o algun otro forero avanzo lo del dividendo y otro las cuentas





Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias,

resultados esperables. El carajal electrico no es propio de ESPAÑA solo. 

Leo un quote de MM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha escrito MM? Riete tu de los 2000 puntazos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

advertirles que no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderío del lado corto de la fuelza :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2014)

Sobre el tema de dividendos.

Cuando las cuentas se caen, es imposible mantener el dividendo de tiempos pasados de bonanza, solo se conseguiria empeorar la situacion. TEF lo recorto tarde y lo pago en el mercado. SZU tambien lo bajara considerablemente, si en la caja no hay no se puede sacar.

Ya he visto el mensaje de MM y ha posteado una imagen de Pandoro jugando en la playa. No se como tomarme esto. Lo mejor sera ver la pelicula desde lejos.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2014)

MM is back :ouch:

no alimentéis al troll chavales , no aprendéis nunca :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias

Yo si que noto cierta tristeza, hasta el gato esta triste y azul. Le he dado un thanks para animar

Yo sigo con las bankias... Tengo fe en esos 2 euros


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

Sr.Chinito tambien se agradecen sus intervenciones (Y si de Mr. MM no se comenta, of course)

Aparte de la falta de liquidez, sobre los dividendos tambien cuentan los bajos tipos de interés (no tienen que "competir" en precios para captar fondos)

¿Como van los coches y esos resultados que decían en la radio son tan buenos gracias al PIBE hispano ;-) ?


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> He añadido algunos valores más que han saltado.
> Saludos



Gracias por la lista; he mirado los valores y te pregunto sobre algunos si no te importa. Hablaré de los incluidos en el nasdaq100 ya que puedo entrar mediante CFDs que tiene una comisión bastante menor.

De Celgene por técnico yo no veo que vaya a pegar ningún chupinazo, al menos no hacia arriba. ¿En qué te basas para comprar? ienso:

EA ya lleva tiempo subiendo; imagino que lo recomiendas por aquello de seguir la tendencia y tal porque es una subida gradual y sostenida con pocos altibajos. 

Sobre Monster, parecido a EA aunque es una subida más lenta. Lo cierto es que va respetando bastante el canal y ahora está relativamente cerca de la parte baja

En resumen, de entrar lo haría en EA y aún así no lo veo claro. Antes lo haría en Broadcom BRCM.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 09:33 ----------

P.D. Guano de bankia hoy, curioso ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Yo si que noto cierta tristeza, *hasta el gato esta triste y azul*. Le he dado un thanks para animar
> 
> Yo sigo con las bankias... Tengo fe en esos 2 euros



Nah

Le han dado garrafón


----------



## Eurocrack (12 Mar 2014)

Por una miseria no me ha entrado la orden de compra de las Bankias. Lo tenía a 1,55 y se ha quedado en 1,551


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

Análisis rápido sobre Bankia: efectivamente me aparece que estos días toca guano (lo tenía marcado desde el viernes, se me había olvidado mirarlo :

En teoría, eso sí, me sale que 14 y 18 toca mínimos, pero el 19 un máximo. Imagino que lo de l18 lo calculé mal; tengo que revisarlo.

Lo que nos debería dejar más tranquilos es que en todo caso, mientras no pierda los 1,54 hoy seguimos dentro del canal, así que calma, que esto no es un chicharro energético.

Y hablando de empresas eléctricas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/514693-electricas-espanolas-ganaran-doble-que-europeas.html

Hoygan, a todo esto, alguien sabe algo de las gowex? El año pasado presentaron resultados el 13 de marzo; ¿no debería saberse ya la fecha exacta? ¿O es que les gusta pillarnos desprevenidos? ienso:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Mar 2014)

creative dijo:


> Soy el unico que esta dentro de duro felguera? con el calvario de la venta de vegasol, la semana que viene toca dividendo de 0.6666 € avisados estais.



Tb. estoy dentro después de una gloriosa entrada a finales de ene ::

El lunes se reparte el dividendo y creo que es de 0,06


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias.

Servidor con menos dinero que ayer tras vender bankia y anr, pero con mas dinero si ayer no llego a venderlas.


Liquidez 100%.


y ahora que::


Todo a fcel y plug:fiufiu::ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2014)

El tema auto aleman va como un tiro porque las ventas en asian china crecen a doble digito anual. En europa a un digito bajo y en usa acercandose al 8-9%. En una conferencia que hicieron hace unos meses Daimler se fijaban un po de 75 euros con per 11,5. Cuando entre en los 36 euros si hubiera mantenido hasta esos precios, que veo factibles a dia de hoy, es doblar la cotizacion en una empresa que capitaliza 70 millardos. Mientras sigan creciendo las ventas de coches las acciones de las 3 grandes continuaran creciendo, sin importar el euro, lo que diga dragui, el recorte del rrr chino y la yellen. Y las ventas se publican practicamente cada semana, 15 dias.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Servidor con menos dinero que ayer tras vender bankia y anr, pero con mas dinero si ayer no llego a venderlas.
> 
> ...



Pues ahora están dentro de las bandas bolingas, así que lo mismo no es mala idea. Pero a ver quién tiene las santas pelotas de poner un pie ahi ::


----------



## Rodrigo (12 Mar 2014)

Momento de largos..


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Por una miseria no me ha entrado la orden de compra de las Bankias. Lo tenía a 1,55 y se ha quedado en 1,551




Pues ya las tienes, gacela asada, parrilla o ahumada??:cook:

Es broma, suerte!


----------



## Xiux (12 Mar 2014)

No miráis MAB, altia salio a 2,7 mirarla ahora, el.presidente del.Depor al.que conozco personalmente es un crack, al salir me.dijo compra compra no te arrepentirás, y me arrepiento porque no compre nada :-(

El.MAB me asusta su mínima liquidez, si quieres salir hundes la acción 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gracias por la lista; he mirado los valores y te pregunto sobre algunos si no te importa. Hablaré de los incluidos en el nasdaq100 ya que puedo entrar mediante CFDs que tiene una comisión bastante menor.
> 
> De Celgene por técnico yo no veo que vaya a pegar ningún chupinazo, al menos no hacia arriba. ¿En qué te basas para comprar? ienso:
> 
> ...



El listado es simplemente un data dump de acciones que tienen una serie de características comunes por lo que no todas tienen que ser "comprables" ahora mismo. Precisamente lo divertido ahora sería separar el grano de la paja y sacar cuales son realmente interesantes.
Sin extenderme demasiado en los filtros que aplico, la característica en común que tienen todas incluidas las que menciones, es que son empresas que han crecido en los últimos años, generalmente con un buen flujo de caja, deuda controlada (dentro de lo que son empresas de crecimiento), y que están cerca de sus máximos en varios periodos de tiempo.
Concretamente sobre las que comentas te alegrará saber que descartado las 3 por distintas razonas 
Celgene porque es una farma y en general trato de evitar el sector salvo casos muy concretos que me tomo en modo casino. Para esta selección que quiero hacer intentaré seleccionar algo más tipo TRN que genere plusvalías de forma más lenta pero estable. Menos divertido que PLUG pero mejor forma de generar un buen rendimiento sin sufrir un infarto. Dicho esto Celgene tiene unos fundamentales bastante potables para ser el tipo de empresa que es.

EA ha hecho un buen trabajo con el free cash flow en 2013 pero el ROA no termina de convencerme. Dentro del sector por ejemplo Activision está en una posición mucho mejor en sus fundamentales (ROA, PE, Margen operativo, etc.) aunque su deuda es mayor. 

Monster la he descartado simplemente porque tengo ya posiciones en SODA y aunque es un sector que ahora está bastante agitado prefiero diversificar un poco más. Una empresa relacionada que, desde mi punto de vista, tiene mejor posición ahora es GMCR aunque en este momento este bastante cara después del partner firmado con Coca Cola.

Nada. Lo dicho. Que no digo que sean todas buenas ni mucho menos. Cumplen unos requisitos mínimos y luego a partir de ahí a cribar y a trabajar para detecter "the very best stocks"


----------



## napartarra (12 Mar 2014)

Sabeis lo que preguntaba el chaval que perdió 1500 euros antes de invertir???

Aqui se lo recuerda otro usuario:



HisHoliness dijo:


> chico tu es que eres un poco subnormal....
> 
> tu mensaje en el hilo de aquel valor
> 
> ...



Esto responde el susodicho:



Kolono dijo:


> Yo no sé mucho de bolsa, así que *me guié por el número de agradecimientos*, tus mensajes no te los agradecía nadie, y el principal de Janus tenía muchos agradecimientos



Le vuelven a contestar:



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Además hay que ser muy subnormal para invertir en bolsa dependiendo del número de agradecimientos que tiene una persona ¿qué cojones es eso?¿Un nuevo tipo de análisis?¿Analisis subnormal?.



Yo me consideraba pardillo, pero veo que tengo gente muy por debajo.


----------



## Topongo (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Servidor con menos dinero que ayer tras vender bankia y anr, pero con mas dinero si ayer no llego a venderlas.
> 
> ...



a dlia pòr supuesto


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

Ayayayay las bankias por el despeñadero, perdiendo más de la mitad de lo ganado desde la venta del Estado...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Sabeis lo que preguntaba el chaval que perdió 1500 euros antes de invertir???
> 
> Aqui se lo recuerda otro usuario:
> 
> ...



Suena a trolleo de mala calidad..


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2014)

Hannibal, algo tendrá que ver el ibex....

Vamos a ver que pasa.....esta interesante la cosa


----------



## sinnombrex (12 Mar 2014)

fmc dijo:


> Resultados de E.ON disponibles... ya tenéis lectura para esta mañana...
> http://www.eon.com/content/dam/eon-com/ueber-uns/publications/GB_2013_US_eon.pdf



Les saco cierto parecido a los de telefonica, aunque han reducido algo mas la deuda.

Un resumen
El ebitda baja bastante de 10700 a 9300 un -14%.
Reduccion de deuda desde 36M€ a 32M€
Reduccion de empleados de 72000 a 62000.
Las ganancias netas bajan ligeramente (estan recortando en todo lo demas)

Despues de ver estos datos, me sorprende que no se hable mas de crisis en Alemania, y no se que era lo esperado para que lo festejen con un subida importante (intuyo que el dato bueno es la reducción de la deuda)

Para rematar, en 2014 esperan peores resultados.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hannibal, algo tendrá que ver el ibex....
> 
> Vamos a ver que pasa.....esta interesante la cosa



Yo lo que tengo claro es que no voy a piramidar. Aunque mira, ayer cuando compré las FCEL tenía como alternativa piramidar al alza en bankia ::

Moraleja: si entro hoy en algo será con un buen descuento respecto a estos días; sino me quedo fuera.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 10:06 ----------

La deflación se manifiesta: El IPC, al 0% en febrero | La Gaceta

La QE uropeda, un poco más cerca. Y eso que esto está más maquillado que la Carmen de Mairena


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Mar 2014)

Pues PLUG esta lanzada en el pre .. + 6.14%

A ver si va a ser cierto eso de las bolingas....


----------



## Chila (12 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues PLUG esta lanzada en el pre .. + 6.14%
> 
> A ver si va a ser cierto eso de las bolingas....



yo alucino.
Ahora esta dentro de las bolingas?


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Cuidadín. Ahora está PLUG muy peligrosa... Recordad que ayer estuvo media tarde subiendo hasta llegar a un +10% para luego caer un +40%.
Yo tengo claro que me mantengo al margen y voy a otra cosa.


----------



## Chila (12 Mar 2014)

Correcto robopoli.


----------



## Eurocrack (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues ya las tienes, gacela asada, parrilla o ahumada??:cook:
> 
> 
> 
> Es broma, suerte!




Jejeje las acabo de ver. Pues ahora ya le toca subir!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Jejeje las acabo de ver. Pues ahora ya le toca subir!!!!


----------



## Durmiente (12 Mar 2014)

Todavía pierde (hoy mismo) los 10.000 ptos....

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 10:54 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Yo si que noto cierta tristeza, hasta el gato esta triste y azul. Le he dado un thanks para animar
> 
> Yo sigo con las bankias... Tengo fe en esos 2 euros



Que tengas suerte....


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2014)

Lo que había que preguntarle a nuestro Leoncio de cabecera es si van a hacer en el SP lo mismo que han hecho en PLuG. Porque aquí hasta yo he dejado al oso en la cueva. El único que queda es Pepitoria... y no es que espere los 2.500 que alguno preguntaba por aquí... pero ya dije que los 1950-1970... 2000... pues... que ya no me extrañaría, que al SP parece que le han capado los genes de bajada...

Oiga... que lleva usted muuucho tiempo sin soltar una perla...

Aunque, claro, le entiendo: si todos ponemos cortos... a ver a quien le coloca usted el paquete... 

Yo creo que el permanente "top chasing" tiene tanta responsabilidad en las subidas como las POMOs.


Por cierto, mis ANR intactas... alucinas con la gente que entra pensando en que sacar un 300% es lo normal, lo razonable... y luego se escandaliza y pena por los rincones porque le han bajado un 15%.


----------



## amago45 (12 Mar 2014)

Caramba cómo está el IBEX ...


----------



## Crash (12 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo que había que pregutarle a nuestro Leoncio de cabecera es si van a hacer en el SP lo mismo que han hecho en PLuG. Porque aquí hasta yo he dejado al oso en la cueva. El único que queda es Pepitoria... y no es que espere los 2.500 que alguno preguntaba por aquí... pero ya dije que *los 1950-1970... 2000... pues... que ya no me extrañaría*, que al SP parece que le han capado los genes de bajada...
> 
> Oiga... que lleva usted muuucho tiempo sin soltar una perla...
> 
> ...



Para mi el límite de subida está en 1930 puntos del S&P500. Y cuando baje, si es que baja, porqué a diferencia de otros no soy adivino, mejor no digo cual es mi objetivo porqué me llamarían de todo.

Pero antes recuerden que los 11.000-11.200 puntos del IBEX están asegurados. :cook:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Mar 2014)

Yo estoy pensando una entrada en Bankia largo pero me da que mejor esperar.
En los usanos lo veo corto con posibilidad de batacazo. :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

Yo me he autoimpuesto el no comprar. Llevo 7 días sin tocar. Solo vendiendo, creo que hice bien.

Esperando un rebote en Ence y en Faes. Poco debe faltar. Hace 1 año hubiera vendido ahora mismo y palmado todo, pero creo que no falta mucho para un rebotín en ambas.


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Para mi el límite de subida está en 1930 puntos del S&P500. Y cuando baje, si es que baja, porqué a diferencia de otros no soy adivino, mejor no digo cual es mi objetivo porqué me llamarían de todo.
> 
> Pero antes recuerden que los 11.000-11.200 puntos del IBEX están asegurados. :cook:



Sí, yo tambien veo esos 1930. Pero luego tiene que pensar en "los otros". Subirlo 15 puntos hasta 1945 sacará a los cortos en 1930 y meterá a todo kiski buscando el número bonito. y si no es suficiente, aún le meten otros 20. Si al final es cosa de ver las cuentas... hasta que no llegas no lo ves. 

Bueno, yo ni llegando... 

Por otro lado, nos pueden dejar colgados de la brocha cuando quieran ¿eh?


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

el sp llega a 1929 y sell sell sell


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Mar 2014)

La burbuja europea ha reventado y la de US, que están desapalancando pero la burbuja china hace tic tac tic tac. Como diría el pepino ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Mar 2014)

buen día de sol.

el dax en 917X. amos que queda poco.


----------



## Krim (12 Mar 2014)

Entro, veo que lo único que sube es lo que tengo en corto, y para quitarle hierro al asunto, "Booteo" un poco:


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> La burbuja europea ha reventado y la de US, que están desapalancando pero la burbuja china hace tic tac tic tac. Como diría el pepino ojos antes que cerebro.



En este mundillo hay que tener mucho cuidao


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

Señores, les traigo el guano. un artículo que firmaría el mismísimo bertok.

Véndelo todo y recoge a los niños. ¡Esto va a ser un infierno! | Zona Trading | Cinco Días

_

Si hay un monstruo en el Mercado como pronostican, supongo que será este.
Un Cisne Negro traerá el crash.
Europa inmersa en una guerra, una deuda bancaria oculta, la burbuja inmobiliaria explotando en China...

_


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Atman, hazme sitio en la trinchera. 
No salgo hasta que vuelvan los 10200.


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Señores, les traigo el guano. un artículo que firmaría el mismísimo bertok.
> 
> Véndelo todo y recoge a los niños. ¡Esto va a ser un infierno! | Zona Trading | Cinco Días
> 
> ...



Tras un expansivo tan grande .... y pensar en un diamante de unos 30 años ::::::

Tenían que escribir el artículo de hoy y les ha dado por ahí.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Mar 2014)

Tesla no podrá vender sus vehículos en Nueva Jersey a partir de abril


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Viendo el DAX demasiado poco está cayendo el Ibex ahora mismo. 
Vamos a ver como reacciona esta tarde al rojete candor que viene esta tarde de USA.


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Señores, les traigo el guano. un artículo que firmaría el mismísimo bertok.
> 
> Véndelo todo y recoge a los niños. ¡Esto va a ser un infierno! | Zona Trading | Cinco Días
> 
> ...



Tras un expansivo tan grande .... y pensar en un diamante de unos 30 años ::::::

Tenían que escribir el artículo de hoy y les ha dado por ahí.


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tras un expansivo tan grande .... y pensar en un diamante de unos 30 años ::::::
> 
> Tenían que escribir el artículo de hoy y les ha dado por ahí.



...y eso que parece que no saben que hay un par de asteroides perdidos por ahí... no están en el sitio que deberían estar según la órbita deducida... donde estarán las jodidas chinitas o lo que habrá pasado con ellas...


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

Ufff y las tormentas solares, esas sí que son peligrosas. Hay un cúmulo de circunstancias para el guano.




Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Tesla no podrá vender sus vehículos en Nueva Jersey a partir de abril



A lo mejor está descontando esa noticia con los últimos recortes, y a lo mojó es buena oportunidad de volver a entrar.
Lo que dice la noticia es que en el pais de la libertad y el libre mercado, los concesionarios no le dejan vender los coches directamente y quieren su cacho del pastel.


----------



## Kennedy (12 Mar 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Para mi el límite de subida está en 1930 puntos del S&P500. Y cuando baje, si es que baja, porqué a diferencia de otros no soy adivino, mejor no digo cual es mi objetivo porqué me llamarían de todo.
> 
> Pero antes recuerden que los 11.000-11.200 puntos del IBEX están asegurados. :cook:




El mínimo fue 666 el 06/03/2009 
(0+6+0+3=9, 2+0+0+9=11 
--> 666 9/11...)

Janus seguro que entiende de lo que hablo...


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Viendo el DAX demasiado poco está cayendo el Ibex ahora mismo.
> Vamos a ver como reacciona esta tarde al rojete candor que viene esta tarde de USA.



Pues me da que hoy el IBEX tenderá a quedar plano. Hay ansias compradoras, esta mañana se mueve pasta.

Veremos lo que hace USA, creo que no hay noticias importantes en el aire, pero tampoco tiene pinta de que vayan a buscar el calorcete del Sur.


*Goirigolzarri reitera que Bankia tiene que valer más para devolver el dinero a los contribuyentes*



> El presidente de Bankia ha afirmado hoy que la entidad tiene que seguir aumentando su valor para poder repagar la ayuda pública que recibió. La entidad ha concedido 2.000 millones de nuevo crédito entre enero y febrero



Goirigolzarri reitera que Bankia tiene que valer m?s para devolver el dinero a los contribuyentes,Banca. Expansi?n.com


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

Obama: «Un tercer mandato sería como 'Resacón en las Vegas 3'. No funcionaría». El Correo

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 05:27 ----------

avanzar la figura del diamante cuando no se ha consumido ni la mitad es de campeones!


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Mar 2014)

Miren hoy los valores que menos bajan, y mírenlos a finales de año. Sólo veo potencial ahí. Mapfre, y poco más.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Obama: «Un tercer mandato sería como 'Resacón en las Vegas 3'. No funcionaría». El Correo
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 05:27 ----------
> 
> avanzar la figura del diamante cuando no se ha consumido ni la mitad es de campeones!



Nada, nada... a contar nubes que es lo que les gusta a estos 

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 12:35 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Miren hoy los valores que menos bajan, y mírenlos a finales de año. Sólo veo potencial ahí. Mapfre, y poco más.



Mapfre y si la Cámpora lo permite claro...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Mar 2014)

fodd for thought

Así trabajan los algorítmos de alta frecuencia a cámara lenta
[youtube]FY11xLN54pQ[/youtube]


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Miren hoy los valores que menos bajan, y mírenlos a finales de año. Sólo veo potencial ahí. Mapfre, y poco más.



Final de año es muy largo plazo. :fiufiu:

una subidita en torno a los 10800 este primer semestre y luego dientes de sierra del IBEX y tonteo entre 10000-10400 hasta final de año, eso es lo que veo y ojalá se cumpla.

Después del primer semestre sólo me quedaría en valores por el dividendo, la mayor parte del IBEX tiene muy poco potencial para mejorar beneficios en los dos últimos trimestres.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

Los corredores de alta frecuencia y el peligro de un crack bursátil


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ufff y las tormentas solares, esas sí que son peligrosas. Hay un cúmulo de circunstancias para el guano.



Eso, eso... o que yo me infle a comer alubias de Tolosa. 

Ya verá ya...


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Eso, eso... o que yo me infle a comer alubias de Tolosa.
> 
> Ya verá ya...



Buena forma de mantener alejado a Pandoro.

Dejaos de tanto crack, que parecéis niños pequeños. Si eso ocurre no ponemos cortos y a inflarse a ganar dinero. Lo importante es coger la tendensia

y esto me recuerda un post que escribí en foroches de un peluquero argentino que me quería cortar el pelo a la nueva ''tendensia'' , pero no quiero aburriros con mis batallitas :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

Ence ha tocado 2,13. El precio en las bandas está muy fuera. Piramido? 




El 61,80% de la subida está en 2. Con una posible parada-rebote en 2,16 o así (abánicos), o sea, niveles de hoy. O confirmar que puede rebotar desde aquí. 


Pero si yo estuviese fuera, y no mirase lo de las bandas, hasta 1.95-2 no me metía. Que puede ir, incluso a menos, claro.







Las bandas están bien para saber cuándo salir, no fiables al 100% para cuando entrar.


----------



## napartarra (12 Mar 2014)

NO veo clara la función de tener un gráfico con tres bandas que dicen exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Final de año es muy largo plazo. :fiufiu:
> 
> una subidita en torno a los 10800 este primer semestre y luego dientes de sierra del IBEX y tonteo entre 10000-10400 hasta final de año, eso es lo que veo y ojalá se cumpla.
> 
> Después del primer semestre sólo me quedaría en valores por el dividendo, la mayor parte del IBEX tiene muy poco potencial para mejorar beneficios en los dos últimos trimestres.



Para mi largó plazo son 10 años:: hay valores a los que les da igual lo que haga el ibex. Recuerde sus inditex. Mientras se mejoré el bpa, la cotización sigue su camino. 
Deje se de tendencias, no sea que las pruebe y le gusten:: 
Mejor no cuento yo una batallara con el peluquero que nos cortaba en la pelo en la mili, y su querencia a limpiarte los pelos a la altura de los pezones:vomito:

Por dejarlo claro. Mis apuestas son MAPFRE, ABERTIS,AMADEUS,REE,ENAGAS

Sigo dentro de bankia desde los 1. Venderé sobre los 1,70/1,80ienso:


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2014)

Sencillamente brillante. Lo pongo por el impacto en la economía uropeda .... winter is coming

Green go Home - Rankia

*Green go Home
*5

Siempre he pensado que la geopolítica es la contraparte de la economía. Tomar el pulso de las relaciones internacionales, evaluar las tensiones regionales, juzgar los hechos y voilà: sabréis como están las cosas de verdad. No es un ejercicio automático, aunque ayuda mucho. Por sus frutos los conoceréis dijo un carpintero hace 2000 años... Y claro, la economía mundial va tan bien que los rusos y los norteamericanos andan a la greña en Ucrania a sabiendas de que todo podría descontrolarse en una guerra regional de imprevisibles consecuencias. Con armas nucleares de por medio, no se me ocurre mayor irresponsabilidad. Es una broma de mal gusto que por un lado tengamos al premio Nobel de la Paz de 2009 (el presidente Obama) atizando los demonios en Kiev y, por otro, a Vladimir Putin tensando la cuerda en Crimea como carta de presentación para optar al galardón de este año. Parece que en la academia sueca “están pescando”, como dicen en Canarias; o tal vez se han pasado con el alcohol debido a los sinsabores del duro invierno.

Mientras tanto en la Unión Europea cunde el desconcierto. Su actuación en toda esta historia es lamentable. En Rankia todos sabéis que soy un europeísta convencido; pero su incapacidad por adoptar una postura común, por reclamar su independencia política y por ser juez y parte de la solución en este conflicto, me entristece y decepciona. Cuando la secretaria adjunta del Secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Victoria Nuland, nos mandó a “la mierda”... En Bruselas tendrían que haber dado un puñetazo encima de la mesa y haberse distanciado de los norteamericanos. Pero no, terminamos apoyando al candidato de Washington (actual primer ministro de Ucrania) y a todos los neonazis que están con él en el gobierno. De este modo se da la extraña circunstancia de que se ha expulado del poder a un presidente democráticamente elegido, Yanukovich, para poner en su lugar a una camarilla cuyo ideario político compite con el del NSDAP de Adolf Hitler. De acuerdo en que Yanukovich era un personaje lamentable y corrupto. Sin embargo éste llegó a un acuerdo con la oposición y con la U.E. para convocar unas nuevas elecciones que aclararan este entuerto. Elecciones que el nuevo gabinete no desea porque tiene una visión racista del Estado. Nada más instalarse en el poder, los líderes del Euromaidán han suprimido el Tribunal Constitucional, han cambiado la Carta Magna a su gusto y han suprimido la co-oficialidad del ruso en todo el territorio (mientras los radicales de Slovoda se dedican a perseguir a los judíos y a quemar alguna que otra sinagoga). Yo a todo eso lo llamo “Golpe de Estado”. Estos fanáticos se guían por la consigna de “Dios, Patria y Libertad” y están tratando de construir una nueva Ucrania que sólo existe en su imaginación.

No sé que pensarán en Israel de todo esto... Aunque estoy seguro que a los del Tea Party el lema les pone. Esa combinación de nacionalismo, racismo y supuesta “libertad”, está muy extendido en toda la Europa del Este (como en Hungría, otro estado fascista). Si ponemos todo eso en la coctelera, junto al tradicional sentimiento antiruso que Putin se está encargando de atizar, no debería extrañarnos de que en la Unión Europea haya un montón de países deseosos de alinearse con la política de Estados Unidos en el continente. Liderados por Polonia, estos países están ejerciendo presión sobre las autoridades de Bruselas para condene, sancione y boicoteé a los rusos por su intervención en la península de Crimea. Curiosamente, el único líder de la Europa del Este que parece pensar con claridad es el ex presidente de la República Checa, Václav Klaus: los que indujeron la situación actual deben resolverla. Temo que Estados Unidos y Europa Occidental se hayan implicado demasiado, apoyando todas las manifestaciones que hubo en Ucrania. Y es que en la U.E. hay dos personalidades definidas: por un lado los países que han creado la Eurozona; y por el otro, el caballo de troya de los intereses estadounidenses formado por Reino Unido, Polonia (que le debe la independencia al presidente Wilson), Suecia y demás. Estas dos voluntades no caminan al unísono. Ni tienen los mismos lazos comerciales con Rusia, ni perciben “la amenaza” de Putin del mismo modo. Conflictos como el de Ucrania sirven para definir “de que lado estás” y animo a los alemanes para que liquiden la obsoleta estructura de la Unión y avancen en el desarrollo de la Eurozona como única entidad supranacional continental plenamente independiente. En este sentido me parece excelente la propuesta del todopoderoso ministro de finanzas alemán, Wolfang Schäuble, de avanzar hacia la constitución de un Parlamento exclusivo para la Eurozona. Ya veremos que consecuencias deja todo esto a largo plazo... Ojalá la Eurozona asuma de una vez la mayoría de edad.

*Green go home
*
Dicen que cuando los estadounidenses invadieron México a mediados del s.XIX, los mejicanos les gritaban: “Oye green –por el color del traje militar de los marines-, go home!”. Tanta fue su insistencia que, al final, los yanquees se marcharon; pero no sin antes anexionarse los estados de Nuevo México, Arizona, Colorado, California y, por supuesto, Texas”. México perdió la mitad de su territorio y, desde entonces, el término “Gringo” hizo fortuna para describir la política imperialista de Washington.

Desde el fin de la U.R.S.S. los norteamericanos han creado un montón de bases en varias de las ex repúblicas soviéticas. Con cada base izan su bandera y expanden el campo de acción de la OTAN. Durante la época de Yeltsin los rusos estaban adormecidos, tratando de sobrevivir al caos económico que amenazaba a la Federación. Sin embargo con Putin las cosas han cambiado drásticamente. El país ha mejorado su desempeño económico gracias a las exportaciones de hidrocarburos, mientras el tándem Putin-Medvedev intenta sacudirse la influencia estadounidense mediante el establecimiento de tratados comerciales con países como Armenia, Bielorrusia o Kazajstán. Dudo mucho que deseen restablecer los antiguos dominios de la U.R.S.S., como afirma la prensa occidental. Más bien se trata de construir un bloque económico con presencia e influencia internacionales; como lo tienen los europeos o los chinos. Y no sólo ellos, vivimos en mundo multipolar dónde los países se organizan para poder competir con los demás. Porque solos no vamos a ninguna parte. Por eso en Latinoamérica tenemos al Mercosur (o al ALBA); en África central varias naciones están tratando de compartir una moneda común; lo mismo en varios países de la península árabiga, etc. Son los tiempos que corren. Pero al parecer los yanquees han decidido que esos tiempos no valen para Ucrania. Han promocionado un Golpe de Estado en Kiev, del mismo modo que lo patrocinaron en Egipto para echar a los Hermanos Musulmanes o en Tailandia, que corre el riesgo de caer bajo el dominio de China. Lo hacen por “la Libertad”, por supuesto. Pero la libertad que a ellos les conviene…

Que un tío como Henry Kissinger haya manifestado recientemente en el Washington Post que no estaría mal que en la administración Obama estudiaran un poco de Historia… Para mi es una prueba manifiesta de que los yanquees la están cagando. El primer estado ruso nació hace 1000 años en Kiev, en el Rus de Kiev (con la ayuda de los vikingos varegos). Ucrania tiene un valor sentimental para los rusos; un valor que a Obama le importa un comino porque quiere instalar allí un gobierno títere que asegure su expansión militar hacia el Este y le permita, de paso, controlar los flujos de gas que fluyen hacia Europa. Desde hace tiempo, los estadounidenses están negociando con la Unión Europea un gran tratado comercial que incluya el gas de esquisto que a ellos les sale por las orejas. Ese acuerdo no termina de llegar porque el mercado continental está copado por los rusos y porque los alemanes no quieren “complicarse” la vida con Putin. Así pues, ha llegado el momento de forzar el curso de los acontecimientos para que Ángela Merkel “vea la luz” y se distancie de sus socios orientales. Buena suerte Obama!

*El fracking que nos frackeará a todos
*
Empezamos a vivir en un mundo diferente donde obtener más petróleo exige más energía, más esfuerzo y más dinero.

Tad Patzek, presidente del Departamento de Ingeniería de Geosistemas y Petróleo de la Universidad de Texas

Ya he hablado del fracking varias veces en mi blog. A estas alturas, sólo los incautos o los vende-motos defienden su viabilidad. Se trata de otra burbuja financiada por Wall Street y por los bajos tipos de interés de la Reserva Federal. Lo que está pasando en Estados Unidos es simple, es lo mismo que está pasando en todo el mundo; la producción de los pozos decae, sean convencionales o de esquisto, lo cuál obliga a más perforaciones para sostener la producción. Hace años que alcanzamos el peak del petróleo y algunos estudios estiman que el peak del shale gas se alcanzó a finales de 2011 (el del shale oil se alcanzará en unos pocos años). Si las compañías no perforan más la caída de la producción de los pozos hará saltar por los aires su situación financiera; y si lo hacen mejorarán sus números a corto plazo, aunque nunca a medio o largo. Los economistas y los analistas de Wall Street pueden decir lo que quieran, pero no tienen ni puta idea de geología ni escuchan las voces de alarma que proceden del sector petrolero. Aquí os dejo dos de ellas:

- La de Rex Tillerson, consejero delegado de Exxon Mobile: “En el negocio del gas de esquisto, todos hemos perdido hasta la camisa” (opinión recogida en The New York Times, en agosto del año pasado).

- La de Peter Voser, que ya ha cesado como consejero delegado de Shell: “De lo que más me arrepiento es de haberme metido en el fracking” (publicaba no hace mucho el Financial Times).

El negocio del fracking tiene fecha de caducidad. Sin embargo, a diferencia de las explotaciones de crudo convencional, el colapso llegará mucho antes. Pues la producción caerá a velocidad de vértigo:







La producción de shale gas ya está cayendo. La de shale oil, en el gráfico, lo hará próximamente cuando la sobreperforación –línea roja- ya no pueda aumentar la producción

El petróleo de esquisto o shale oil supone sólo un 15% de los hidrocarburos que se extraen mediante la técnica del fracking, el resto es gas natural. El coste de extracción del shale oil se estima actualmente en 80 dólares el barril. Que aprovechen el momento; ya que en unos pocos años, necesitarán un barril a 140$ o más para evitar el cierre de las explotaciones.

El crudo es el chocolate del loro. Lo que importa de verdad es el gas. La administración Obama se enfrenta a un problema morrocotudo: los costes de explotación del gas de esquisto van en aumento a medida que la producción decae (que es lo que está pasando en el mega yacimiento de Bakken). No pueden colocarla toda en el mercado nacional porque el consumo patrio está plano:







Por qué Estados Unidos no puede absorber la producción nacional de gas de esquisto daría para un artículo entero. Aunque no hay que ser un lumbreras para entender que la caída de los salarios que padece el país, así como la deslocalización industrial hacia los países emergentes por obra y gracia de la globalización, está destrozando la viabilidad del negocio. Según la Joint Association Surrey on Drillingcosts, el coste medio de un pozo profundo completamente explotado en Canadá y en EE.UU., oscila entre los 6 y 9$/MBtu (por 25€/MBtu de España). Aunque el mercado interno estadounidense sólo puede pagar entre 2 y 4$/MBtu… Así pues, las compañías tienen un problema doble: por un lado están condenadas a perforar a un ritmo frenético para evitar que la producción decaiga y salte por los aires su balance financiero (las nuevas perforaciones se pagan con deuda, deuda y más deuda hasta que todo reviente); y por otro, se ven obligadas a malvender su producción en el mercado nacional a un precio inferior al de sus costes productivos.

No se me ocurre un negocio peor. Sin el Quantitative Easing de la FED y su política de bajas tasas de interés, la burbuja del fracking ya habría estallado… El sector está muy endeudado y abundan las compañías que lanzan profit warnings al mercado para consternación de los inversores que se han tragado entero el cuento del nuevo El Dorado. Es el caso de Chesapeake Energy, de Range Resources Corp., de QEP Resources Inc., de Sánchez Energy Corp, etc. Todas ellas han cotizado muy negativamente la caída de la producción y su impacto en la cuenta de resultados. “Houston?!: Tenemos un problema…!”. Hay que llamar a Obama… Y vaya si lo han llamado.

El único mercado que podría absorber y pagar un buen precio por el gas estadounidense está en la Unión Europea. En Europa el gas natural se paga a 9 o 10$/MBtu, que es más o menos lo que le pagamos a los rusos y a los argelinos. Con ese precio los yanquees salvarían su industria; o mejor dicho, evitarían 3 o 4 años su declive. Hay mucho dinero en juego; muchos puestos de trabajo y mucha deuda por pagar (o impagar). En Estados Unidos hay varias burbujas haciendo cola para reventar: la burbuja de los préstamos universitarios, la burbuja de los préstamos Heloc, la del crédito municipal (Chicago está muy cerca del impago), etc. Por no hablar de la renta variable… No está el horno para bollos. Si estalla la burbuja del fracking los bancos y Wall Street estarán otra vez en el ojo del huracán. Hay que venderle ese gas a los europeos como sea y el mejor modo de hacerlo es controlando Ucrania.

Ucrania es un país fallido, quebrado. Su déficit público no llega al 50% del PIB… Pero eso da igual. Lo que importa de verdad es que su Banco Central sólo dispone de 17.000 millones de dólares en reservas y que cada mes salen del país 2.000 millones de dólares para pagar la factura energética y las obligaciones de su deuda externa. Como las autoridades de Kiev estaban al borde del default, se vendieron al mejor postor; al que ofreciera más por el rescate y exigiera menos contrapartidas. Así que entre la Unión Europea y Rusia, Yanukovich se decantó por los rusos. Mejor los rusos que la troika. Lo que no sabía es que esa decisión iba a desencadenar el movimiento del Euromaidán que al final lo derrocó… Los norteamericanos aprovecharon su oportunidad y en connivencia con las autoridades de Bruselas han sustituido a los rusos como acreedores del país. Que los soldados ucranios de Crimea les griten a los rusos que “América está con ellos”, indica a las claras como una parte del pueblo percibe la situación.

Así pues, a cambio de la ayuda económica y militar de Washington, los ucranios occidentales creen que han alcanzado la ansiada “libertad”; cuando en realidad, sólo han cambiado de dueño. De momento todo el oro de su Banco Central ya ha emigrado a Estados Unidos (buena suerte Ucrania: nunca más lo vas a ver!!). Y lo peor de todo, están abocados a una guerra civil por Crimea y por la Ucrania filorusa del Este. La prensa occidental descarta el conflicto armado. Pero yo no lo tengo tan claro… Si algo aprendimos de la I Guerra Mundial es que cuando los países movilizan sus ejércitos –como está pasando en Crimea- ya no pueden retirarlos. Lo más probable es que haya un conflicto armado de baja intensidad que justifique el sabotaje de los oleoductos que transportan el gas de Rusia hacia la U.E.; momento a partir del cual, los gringos se erigirán como “salvadores” de la Unión al ofrecernos su gas de esquisto a un precio razonable. Esta artimaña geopolítica tiene fecha de caducidad; es decir, lo que tarden los rusos en terminar el oleoducto del Sur –el South Stream-, que transcurre por territorios “amigos” y evitará para siempre el incordio de Ucrania.







Trayecto del South Stream

Cuando esté terminado a finales de 2015, el momentum de Ucrania pasará y será casi imposible socavar la posición rusa en el mercado gasístico europeo.

Mientras tanto, los mayores perjudicados serán los ucranios. Si hay guerra perderán Crimea y las ciudades pro rusas del Este (Putin siempre se cobra su pieza). Y lo peor de todo, morirá un montón de gente. Las relaciones internacionales podrían dar un vuelco de 180º. La Unión Europea podría perder la entente cordial con Rusia otros 20 años… Y francamente, no creo que eso esté en el espíritu de sus padres fundadores (de Monnet, Adenauer y Schuman). La ingerencia de los estadounidenses en los asuntos europeos a través de Ucrania es inaceptable se mire como se mire (que pasaría si los rusos marearan la perdiz en Texas?). Luego, tampoco está nada claro que los emergentes vayan a dejar a Rusia sola en esto. En realidad, parece que no es así… por las declaraciones que van haciendo los funcionarios de segundo rango de China, la India, América Latina o Sudáfrica. Alemania tiene que dar un puñetazo encima de la mesa y mandar a los gringos a paseo. El gas de esquisto no vale tanto… El ex canciller Gerhard Schroeder acaba de declarar que el papel de la Unión en el Euromaidán ha sido un desastre total. Hay que arreglarlo! De acuerdo en que Putin no es la hermanita de la caridad. Pero tampoco creo que sea el loco que Frederick Forsyth describía el otro día en un artículo de El País. Mira que decir que los rusos nunca habían liderado nada y que todas sus guerras habían sido de anexión… Fucking idiot! Por si no te habías enterado amigo, los rusos liberaron a Europa del yugo nazi.

Hay que encontrar el camino del medio de todas las posiciones extremistas que ahora dominan el tablero de ajedrez. En caso contrario, menos los gringos, todos perderemos.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

ese gaseoducto pasa muy cerca de Crimea


----------



## napartarra (12 Mar 2014)

Bulgaria se convierte en pieza clave.


----------



## vermer (12 Mar 2014)

Mientras el hemoal va haciendo su benéfica acción a los más intrépidos.... (casi todos tenemos en casa la pomada más o menos usada)

echo de menos a Claca & cia , y esas gráficas que buscaban un "humilde" 5-15% de beneficio, a medio plazo, y con precaución y SLs ajustados. Y luego Ponzi iba y te miraba los fundamentales... porsiaca.

Ane: Crimea ya es Rusia. Y Ucrania... está por ver cuánto se quedan


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

codere-abengoa-bio guaneando hoy un poco... el caso de bio es curioso, porque habiendo perdido los 0,85 esos...


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Mar 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Mientras el hemoal va haciendo su benéfica acción a los más intrépidos.... (casi todos tenemos en casa la pomada más o menos usada)
> 
> echo de menos a Claca & cia , y esas gráficas que buscaban un "humilde" 5-15% de beneficio, a medio plazo, y con precaución y SLs ajustados. Y luego Ponzi iba y te miraba los fundamentales... porsiaca.
> 
> Ane: Crimea ya es Rusia. Y Ucrania... está por ver cuánto se quedan



Pues si, yo también les echo de menos..:´´(.

Claca, Silenciosa ha vuelto ... Ven...Pollastre... hay ofertas de mesas, pase en algún momento . Ponzi debe andar preparando el blog

En fin... yo confio en que algún día nos peguen un gráfico bueno


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Mar 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Mientras el hemoal va haciendo su benéfica acción a los más intrépidos.... (casi todos tenemos en casa la pomada más o menos usada)
> 
> echo de menos a Claca & cia , y esas gráficas que buscaban un "humilde" 5-15% de beneficio, a medio plazo, y con precaución y SLs ajustados. Y luego Ponzi iba y te miraba los fundamentales... porsiaca.
> 
> Ane: Crimea ya es Rusia. Y Ucrania... está por ver cuánto se quedan



Estoy contigo. Me parece la mejor opción para inversores pequeños. Acciones sólidas que se compran en recortes con un buen r/r y buenos fundamentales y aguantarlas unos meses si hace falta y donde puedes invertir 15.000 o20.000 euros. Las estrategias chicharreras que tanto abundan por aquí últimamente no son mi estilo. Estar todo el tiempo mirando gráficas, entrar , salir, para luego haber invertido cuatro perras...


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

No sé si han leido este hilo; malas noticias para los carbonistas. Aquí se dice que en Texas se está ofertando energía solar a 5ct/kWh, gas natural a 7 cts, carbón a 10 y la nuclear a 13. O los republicanos llegan ya y además se ponen en modo Rajoy y ponen impuestos al sol, o el carbón está condenado para los restos. Al menos en los estados del centro/sur del pais, claro.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/514604-jo-jo-que-a-reir-energia-solar-fotovoltaica-a-5-centimos-kwh-texas.html


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El listado es simplemente un data dump de acciones que tienen una serie de características comunes por lo que no todas tienen que ser "comprables" ahora mismo. Precisamente lo divertido ahora sería separar el grano de la paja y sacar cuales son realmente interesantes.
> Sin extenderme demasiado en los filtros que aplico, la característica en común que tienen todas incluidas las que menciones, es que son empresas que han crecido en los últimos años, generalmente con un buen flujo de caja, deuda controlada (dentro de lo que son empresas de crecimiento), y que están cerca de sus máximos en varios periodos de tiempo.
> Concretamente sobre las que comentas te alegrará saber que descartado las 3 por distintas razonas
> Celgene porque es una farma y en general trato de evitar el sector salvo casos muy concretos que me tomo en modo casino. Para esta selección que quiero hacer intentaré seleccionar algo más tipo TRN que genere plusvalías de forma más lenta pero estable. Menos divertido que PLUG pero mejor forma de generar un buen rendimiento sin sufrir un infarto. Dicho esto Celgene tiene unos fundamentales bastante potables para ser el tipo de empresa que es.
> ...



Ya tengo los dos valores pillados que sustituirán a FCEL y PLUG y esta tarde de compras.
Que la fuerza los acompañe!!


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No sé si han leido este hilo; malas noticias para los carbonistas. Aquí se dice que en Texas se está ofertando energía solar a 5ct/kWh, gas natural a 7 cts, carbón a 10 y la nuclear a 13. O los republicanos llegan ya y además se ponen en modo Rajoy y ponen impuestos al sol, o el carbón está condenado para los restos. Al menos en los estados del centro/sur del pais, claro.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/514604-jo-jo-que-a-reir-energia-solar-fotovoltaica-a-5-centimos-kwh-texas.html



Olvídate del cArbon. Es como comprar polaroíd, o nokia en el 2010. Habrá rebotes, pero también quiebras. Si anr sobrevive puede que se vaya a los 15o20 dólares, algún día, puede, pero ese sector está como Schumacher, sólo un milagro lo puede salvar. Sólo con que necesiten 500millones y amplíen capital implica una dilucion del 50 %.


----------



## ddddd (12 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sencillamente brillante. Lo pongo por el impacto en la economía uropeda .... winter is coming
> 
> Green go Home - Rankia
> 
> ...



En principio este informe sería positivo para nuestro querido carbón a largo plazo dentro del contenido cíclico del mismo.

Posiblemente quede aún un buen trecho de bajada, pero creo sinceramente que empresas como ANR, ACI o Peabody obtendrán una fuerte revalorización de aquí a 3 años.

Otras más pequeñas ya lo tienen más complicado me da a mi.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El tema auto aleman va como un tiro porque las ventas en asian china crecen a doble digito anual. En europa a un digito bajo y en usa acercandose al 8-9%. En una conferencia que hicieron hace unos meses Daimler se fijaban un po de 75 euros con per 11,5. Cuando entre en los 36 euros si hubiera mantenido hasta esos precios, que veo factibles a dia de hoy, es doblar la cotizacion en una empresa que capitaliza 70 millardos. Mientras sigan creciendo las ventas de coches las acciones de las 3 grandes continuaran creciendo, sin importar el euro, lo que diga dragui, el recorte del rrr chino y la yellen. Y las ventas se publican practicamente cada semana, 15 dias.



Chinito ¿podría decir dónde se pueden ver esas ventas?
gracias


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ya tengo los dos valores pillados que sustituirán a FCEL y PLUG y esta tarde de compras.
> Que la fuerza los acompañe!!


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

Hannibal, el divertimento pedido:
He trazado abanicos desde mínimos, luego un poco más avanzado, y luego en la última onda, casualmente siempre hay un punto de apoyo que cuadra abajo 

Luego el fibonacci: siempre que toca la parte alta del canal, corrige un nivel x.
Y fibo en el tiempo, parece que lo respeta. Todo sea que el cuidata lea esto y la tire. Así que lo pongo en spoiler.

Por último las bandas esas...


EN MI OPINIÓN, es posible que vaya para abajo, con un posible rebotín o rebotón ese día.




Spoiler


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2014)

ddddd dijo:


> En principio este informe sería positivo para nuestro querido carbón a largo plazo dentro del contenido cíclico del mismo.
> 
> Posiblemente quede aún un buen trecho de bajada, pero creo sinceramente que empresas como ANR, ACI o Peabody obtendrán una fuerte revalorización de aquí a 3 años.
> 
> Otras más pequeñas ya lo tienen más complicado me da a mi.



En ANR y ACI, el riesgo de macroampliaciones dilutivas es muy grande.

Son cash burners y si el bottom del ciclo se alarga, caen como moscas.

Peabody puede aguantar más por las minas que tiene en Australia y la divisa australiana.

No es momento de estar ahí todavía.

Let them bleed out


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Estoy contigo. Me parece la mejor opción para inversores pequeños. Acciones sólidas que se compran en recortes con un buen r/r y buenos fundamentales y aguantarlas unos meses si hace falta y donde puedes invertir 15.000 o20.000 euros. Las estrategias chicharreras que tanto abundan por aquí últimamente no son mi estilo. Estar todo el tiempo mirando gráficas, entrar , salir, para luego haber invertido cuatro perras...




Pues no será porque yo no insisto e ello. Por fundamentales las elegí y compré en diciembre y enero.

Ahí tenéis a ferrovial a la que llegué a tener un +20% y que superará los 16 con claridad. Con 3 de los mejores negocios, entre los 10 primeros del mundo en su sector: Heathrow y dos autopistas canadienses que son una mina de oro en hacer caja.

Iberdrola otro 10% desde diciembre, y seguirá al menos hasta los 5,5€, que es su valor real.

BME, 5 meses creciendo en negocio a doble dígito, 6% de dividendo asegurado. Cuando llegue su timing, de momento se está distribuyendo en el entorno de los 30€, pegará otro arreón.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 14:38 ----------

Fcel, plug y las carboneras no van a tener hoy su día tampoco.

El SP está peleando bien, no lo van a tirar fácil hoy.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2014)

Cada vez que veo a ACI en verde...y a la accion que no quiero ni nombrar en rojo (as always)...me supera ::


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2014)

alcistillas , salid ratitas


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Mar 2014)

Bueno una AW con los posts que he escrito de eon. Son practicamente todos los que he escrito anteriormente. Y con muuuuucho tiempo.

En resumen Los 0,6 de dividendo es VOX POPULI desde hace una eternidad. nada nuevo bajo el sol, yo esperaba un poco mejor (0,8 hubiese sido una "agradable" sorpresa).

Que entre 13,5 - 13,75 estan leoncios fuertes, tambien dicho. Al final lo echaron un poco mas para abajo, pero estos han seguido acumulando, y en esa zona se dispara de verdad.

Las fechas estaban dichas.

Eon subir? y lo que le falta .... de subir me refiero. *MODIFICADO A*: Subir o bajar, no vaya a ser que baje y encima de palmar dinero me hechan la broca.

He leido un post de alguien que con 10k ha perdido 1,5kEUR. Pues eso para invertir en un chicharro de ese nivel calculo su Patrimonio en unos 100k-300k si tiene 10k para invertir en chicharros de ese tipo. Hoy mismo con los movimientos de eon he movido +- mucho mas de esos 1,5k EUR. (perdidas/beneficios). Sigo dentro ... por si alguien se lo pregunta.

A quien buen chicharro se arrima, algun dia buena visita de Pandoro recibe ....

Para Bertok, el gaseoducto por el mar del este tiene que estar "casi" acabado. Ese articulo es bastante malintencionado.

PD: saludos piraton .... ve .... de una forma natural ve que algo "no cuadra".



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno que le respondo y agarrese los machos que esto es largo.
> Sr. Chinito, tenia que haberse puesto los Dodotis de combate, parece que nos deja solos en eon.
> 
> Primero el rollo, abajo del todo la explicacion ....
> ...








hombre-mosca dijo:


> Solo una cosa...
> 
> Fijese bien, porque lo puede ver en las ultimas 3 veces que lo han hecho:
> 
> ...










hombre-mosca dijo:


> Algo rapidito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











hombre-mosca dijo:


> Para mi entender, demasiado bajo. 13,9x-14,0x tengo en mente.
> 
> Lo que voy diciendo es segun lo veo. Veo que han acumulado y que hay suficiente polvora para igualar maximos de Abril del 2013. Siendo conservador, bajo un poco antes de llegar a ese punto.
> 
> ...









hombre-mosca dijo:


> Presentacion resltados 2013:
> 
> RWE: 04.03.2014 (Los espero mucho peor que lo esperado).
> EON: 12.03.2014 (Los espero igual o ligeramente mejor que esperado).










hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mea culpa,
> 
> Pues como no llegaron a 13,6-13,8 no sali, y lo han mandado un poco mas bajo de donde creia 13,9x-14,0x. owned- ... y mi gozo de un saca-mete ... al pozo.
> 
> ...










hombre-mosca dijo:


> Para Eon este el limite que tenia pensado para resultados. Mas abajo no tenia nada preparado. Bueno si ... me quedo dentro y no muevo nada.









hombre-mosca dijo:


> No han distribuido, no han tocado 14,92 (Max. año pasado). Pues ahora despues de lo que han hecho ... romper el maximo. 15,1x-15,2x y ver que hacen.
> 
> Me han descolocado bastante entre ayer y hoy.






bertok dijo:


> Sencillamente brillante. Lo pongo por el impacto en la economía uropeda .... winter is coming
> 
> Green go Home - Rankia
> 
> ...


----------



## guanobursatil (12 Mar 2014)

Pongo largos en 10500 y quito cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2014)

guanobursatil dijo:


> Pongo largos en 10500 y quito cortos.



10500 ? no será 10050 ienso:

el guanear no se va a acabar chaval :abajo:


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Olvídate del cArbon. Es como comprar polaroíd, o nokia en el 2010. Habrá rebotes, pero también quiebras. Si anr sobrevive puede que se vaya a los 15o20 dólares, algún día, puede, pero ese sector está como Schumacher, sólo un milagro lo puede salvar. Sólo con que necesiten 500millones y amplíen capital implica una dilucion del 50 %.



Yo una vez entré al principio haciendo el panoli, no porque se diera mal que no fue el caso sino porque no tenía ni idea de este tema, y sigo sin tenerlo. Pero lo ponía para los que siguen dentro o pensando entrar.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2014)

tiene mucha razón señor hannibal , se le da muy bien hacer el panoli :Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Confirmo que lo de XXII ha sido un Epic Fail!! Vaya :: más maja!! 









Tonto Simon dijo:


>



Te mando privado. Que después de la verbena que se ha montado con los Plug y ver que la peña va diciendo por ahí que pierde pasta por otros foreros estoy un poco desincentivado a cantar nada de momento.
Si alguno de los habituales tiene curiosidad y quiere analizarla para el que me mande privado porfa. Pero los habituales. Si no no contestaré.
Saludos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Mar 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno una AW con los posts que he escrito de eon. Son practicamente todos los que he escrito anteriormente. Y con muuuuucho tiempo.
> 
> En resumen Los 0,6 de dividendo es VOX POPULI desde hace una eternidad. nada nuevo bajo el sol, yo esperaba un poco mejor (0,8 hubiese sido una "agradable" sorpresa).
> 
> ...



Muy aclaratorio, desde el desconocimiento y observando los resultados de e.on no le veo potencial a no ser que se aclare un poco el lio electrico


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Confirmo que lo de XXII ha sido un Epic Fail!! Vaya :: más maja!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los de renta4, en el boletín que manda ING, hablan de posibilidades de ascenso a ésta: Akumai Technologies, AKAM. Por si le quiere echar una mirada.
Arriba esos ánimos. Usted ha comentado, como todos, lo que piensa o ve. Cada uno somos responsables de nuestras acciones.


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2014)

Explosión en Nueva York: se derrumba un edificio en Manhattan - eleconomistaamerica.com

Sustito en la apertura...


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Los de renta4, en el boletín que manda ING, hablan de posibilidades de ascenso a ésta: Akumai Technologies, AKAM. Por si le quiere echar una mirada.
> Arriba esos ánimos. Usted ha comentado, como todos, lo que piensa o ve. Cada uno somos responsables de nuestras acciones.



AKAM la sigo hace tiempo y pegó un gap al alza no hace mucho de 3 pares. Y no es que yo entre siempre que haya un gap a la baja, pero es al alza entonces sí que me lo planteo muy mucho. En algún momento lo tiene que cerrar; está claro que pueden pasar meses como le está pasando al jato y su mantra "hay que cerrar el gap de 9400", pero lo cerrará y por cierto, de los de R4 me fío muy poco o nada.

@MV: sí que soy un panoli; debería hacer como ustec y hacer papertrading, de esa forma no palmaría (aunque tampoco ganaría, claro)


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2014)

Nadie sale de compras hoy?:fiufiu:


----------



## peseteuro (12 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Explosión en Nueva York: se derrumba un edificio en Manhattan - eleconomistaamerica.com
> 
> Sustito en la apertura...




Buena excusa para una buena limpieza en las bolsas


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Nadie sale de compras hoy?:fiufiu:



Estamos más bien de ventas. Esperando si arrea un poco FCEL (ya sé, estrategia gacela total).


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

en esa dirección no hay nada importante en google maps. habrá sido el gas.


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Estamos más bien de ventas. Esperando si arrea un poco FCEL (ya sé, estrategia gacela total).



Yo es que estoy en liquidez, y no hay dios que aguante a Tono y Bertok ahí dentro, no paran de darse por culo:ouch:


Veo un ambiente tan pesimista que digo, igual es momento de entrar, por ejemplo en un valor nuevo, como bankiainocho:


----------



## Galifrey (12 Mar 2014)

Bueno, después de la aventurilla de ayer vuelvo a mi estrategia conservadora en el reconfortante trolibex.

Dentro de Inditex a 103,1.

En cuanto al resto:

* Enagas es mi campeona: la q más crece y la que mas dividendos da.
* Caf: ahí, empatada, todo dios la valora objetivamente en 400 y pico pero no se mueve de su rango 370-380
* Natra: por la mañana me han dado un susto, pero como ayer disfruté de una clase particular de vértigo avanzado he podido superarlo sin mucho sufrimiento. Ya vuelve al precio de cierre de ayer. 
* E.On: parece que los resultados han sentado bien, aunque todavía no soy capaz de entender cuando sientan bien y cuando mal. He dudado entre ampliar posición aquí o en inditex.

Bueno, prudencia para todos que no está el horno para bollos. 

Y Robopoli: no hagas caso al que te toque la pera, tus operaciones han sido cojonudas y si algunos hemos entrado tarde, mal, a destiempo y tropezados es porque somos así de torpes. Si hubiésemos analizado el asunto cuando lo propusiste por primera vez todos hubiésemos rascado algo. 

No soporto a la gente que hace responsable a los demás de sus errores.

A título individual te agradezco tus comentarios y tus propuestas, aunque tengo que reconocer que mi nivel de conocimientos y de experiencia en esto no me permitirá seguirte en muchas aventuras más allá de alguna puntita puntual a ver si suena la flauta.

Un saludo.


----------



## pollastre (12 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues si, yo también les echo de menos..:´´(.
> 
> Claca, Silenciosa ha vuelto ... Ven...Pollastre... hay ofertas de mesas, pase en algún momento .




Pero... ¿ qué han hecho ?

Yo me ausento un momento... y a todos les entran delirios de grandeza ::


Sra. Ajetreo... este hilo hace meses que está más allá de cualquier ayuda. 

A sus pies siempre,


----------



## Durmiente (12 Mar 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero... ¿ qué han hecho ?
> 
> Yo me ausento un momento... y a todos les entran delirios de grandeza ::
> 
> ...




Sinceramente, creo que es una pérdida para el hilo y para muchos que, mal que bien, hacíamos como que estudiábamos concienzudamente sus observaciones....


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo es que estoy en liquidez, y no hay dios que aguante a Tono y Bertok ahí dentro, no paran de darse por culo:ouch:
> 
> 
> Veo un ambiente tan pesimista que digo, igual es momento de entrar, por ejemplo en un valor nuevo, como bankiainocho:



No parece mal día para pillar unas Bankias, si van a llegar a 2 como se pronostica por aquí....


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No parece mal día para pillar unas Bankias, si van a llegar a 2 como se pronostica *por aquí....*




y los 3 he leído yo, y que va a devolver las ayudas... ::


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

Adrenalinaaaa

He entrado en tesla (240,35) y Plug (7,11)
mekivocao


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

diario y semanal













rsi diario, parece que nos dice que puede rebotar si respeta







pero el cci va más lento, por lo que predomina el rsi







lo normal es que siga cayendo, no?


*edito, que hay un fallo gordo...*


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Y Robopoli: no hagas caso al que te toque la pera, tus operaciones han sido cojonudas y si algunos hemos entrado tarde, mal, a destiempo y tropezados es porque somos así de torpes. Si hubiésemos analizado el asunto cuando lo propusiste por primera vez todos hubiésemos rascado algo.
> 
> *No soporto a la gente que hace responsable a los demás de sus errores.*
> 
> ...



Me ahorras escribirlo. Totalmente de acuerdo. :Aplauso:

Robopoli sigue así y no te dejes influenciar por esa gente.

Añadir que eres un miembro muy valioso de esta pequeña comunidad y que se agradecen tus aportaciones y más aun ultimamente que han desaparecido tantos foreros también muy valiosos del hilo o por lo menos no postean tanto ultimamente.

PS: aprovecho para hablar de mi libro: Subanme esas AMD, ANR, SZU, HCI, ARIA, IM hombre ya !!!!


----------



## sr.anus (12 Mar 2014)

1866 largos sp con un par. Sl. 1864 profit el cielo


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2014)

parece que al final cerramos en verde


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Mar 2014)

Algún chicharrito usano para invertí??? ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y los 3 he leído yo, y que va a devolver las ayudas... ::



A 3 capitalizarian mas que iberdrola, que ya se parece a bankia por los anuncios caza incauntos


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

He corregido lo anterior.

si ProseGates hoy cierra con esa vela verde, tenemos algo parecido a una morning star


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Algún chicharrito usano para invertí??? ::



si comprase varios milloncejos de fcel, se lo agradecería....


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me ahorras escribirlo. Totalmente de acuerdo. :Aplauso:
> 
> Robopoli sigue así y no te dejes influenciar por esa gente.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios. Con los que he hablado desde hace algo más de tiempo ya sabéis que lo que intento es ayudar a detectar valores que pueden subir siempre de la forma más honesta y reconociendo cada uno de los piñazos que me he ido dando que no han sido pocos. 
A parte de los Cola Caos de Hannibal y las cajas de sidra de Tio Masclet no tengo ningún interés más que el de aprender y ayudar enseñando lo poco o mucho que pueda ir aprendiendo aprendiendo.
Lo dicho. Tampoco quiero darle mayor importancia al tema. Lo único que me gusta saber quien es el receptor de lo que digo y asegurarme de que entiende lo que quiero decir sobre todo cuando son valores con tan baja capitalización en algunos casos.
Arriba ese Nasdaq cohonesss ya!!! :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (12 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que al final cerramos en verde




No creo... sería extraño


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si comprase varios milloncejos de fcel, se lo agradecería....



A cuanto las lleva hamijo???


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo único que me gusta saber quien es el receptor de lo que digo y asegurarme de que entiende lo que quiero decir sobre todo cuando son valores con tan baja capitalización en algunos casos.
> Arriba ese Nasdaq cohonesss ya!!! :Baile:



Mientras el interés sea el colacao que aún le debo y no cobrar 90 euros por un blog, tiene todo mi respeto :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A cuanto las lleva hamijo???



4.6 pero solo 500 eurillos


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2014)

Hoy el DAX ha metido otro ojetazo, muchos lleva ya...

Y los usanos parecen que pueden haber tirado un salvavidas antes del Pandoro session edition que nos va a deleitar en unos días...


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy el DAX ha metido otro ojetazo, muchos lleva ya...
> 
> Y los usanos parecen que pueden haber tirado un salvavidas antes del Pandoro session edition que nos va a deleitar en unos días...



Estamos en Stand-by. A la espera de datos y noticias que van a decidir los siguientes 200 puntos de SP. 

De momento solo posicionamientos iniciales, hasta poco antes no se se harán claramente.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mientras el interés sea el colacao que aún le debo y no cobrar 90 euros por un blog, tiene todo mi respeto :Aplauso:



jajajaja!! Para cobrar por dar ese servicio hay que ser un profesional registrado y yo además de gacelo por suerte me gano la vida con otras cosas más decentes


----------



## sr.anus (12 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 1866 largos sp con un par. Sl. 1864 profit el cielo



100 euros pedios :::: menos mal que compenso con los cortos que he sacado del dax esta mañana


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

tubos reunidos despioje en la línea del push. si no hay push, guano

será los segundo para las próximas semanas?


hannibal, codere, desde el día X marcado, para abajo... lo estás siguiendo?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos en Stand-by. A la espera de datos y noticias que van a decidir los siguientes* 200 puntos de SP*.
> 
> De momento solo posicionamientos iniciales, hasta poco antes no se se harán claramente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2014)

como afecta a la cotizacion de una accion una ampliacion de capital no dineraria:
Eurona Telecom ampl?a capital para crecer en Espa?a y Latinoam?rica,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnolog?a. Expansi?n.com

muchas gracias.


aprobará
este mes, en la junta de accionistas
prevista para el 28 de
marzo, una nueva ampliación
de capital no dineraria por un
importe efectivo de 3,93 millones
de euros.
La empresa que preside
Jaume Sanpera emitirá 2,25
millones de acciones a un valor
de 1,74 euros por título: un
euro de nominal y 0,74 euros
de prima de emisión.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal, codere, desde el día X marcado, para abajo... lo estás siguiendo?



La verdad es que no mucho, pero recuerdo el día de máximos y que en breve tocaba mínimos :Aplauso:

Lástima que mi broker no me deje usar CFDs con chicharros :ouch: vaya castaña de broker.

Edito y añado sobre el broker que he preguntado a uno que tenía buena pinta (optionshouse) y me comentan que la ley federal les prohíbe abrir cuentas a quien resida fuera de los US más de 6 meses al año, y hay que probarlo con un nº de seg. social y blabla. IB tiene sede física en España entonces? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

compren ence que va parriba


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

La CNMV espera cinco salidas a bolsa en el primer cuatrimestre,Inversi?n - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansi?n.com


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos en Stand-by. A la espera de datos y noticias que van a decidir los siguientes 200 puntos de SP.
> 
> De momento solo posicionamientos iniciales, hasta poco antes no se se harán claramente.



Señor Leoncio, le agradeceríamos se pasase por aquí de vez en cuando y nos guiase en estos tiempos convulsos que nos esperan, ahora que el hilo se ha quedado huérfano de guías espirituales.:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 17:21 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> La CNMV espera cinco salidas a bolsa en el primer cuatrimestre,Inversi?n - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansi?n.com



Ono no creo que acabe cotizando. Applus saldrá carísima, y edreams creo que sólo a institucionales...


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

Soros confirma a la CNMV que invertirá 92 millones en la salida a bolsa de Hispania - elEconomista.es

Soros entra en Hispania que será cotizada y luego Socimi | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Mar 2014)

Quería comentar tan sólo que me parecen lamentables los comentarios de algunos foreros insinuando que sus desgracias pecuniarias se deben a consejos ajenos. Es como si no estuviera meridianamente claro que en este foro somos todos adultos y que el tema del hilo en cuestión es sobre la bolsa.

Sólo faltaba que después de cada comentario cada uno de nosotros tuviera que apostillar: no me hagan caso. Se da por supuesto que cada uno invierte sus dineros como mejor considera y que las opiniones, datos y comentarios aquí vertidos sirven tan sólo para que cada uno de pueda formar una opinión mejor, pero la responsabilidad última es de cada uno.

Digo esto por comentarios acerca de dos destacados foreros, ambos con contribuciones sobresalientes a este bendito foro, como son el caso de Janus y de Robopoli. Lo más lamentable de todo y lo peor, es que por culpa de merluzos y jetas como los que se atreven a acusar a los demás de sus desgracias, puede que los mencionados foreros se vean intimidados y reduzcan su contribución al foro. 

Sólo les pido un favor: no hagan caso de los inútiles porque sino al final el mundo estará gobernado por ellos. Sigan contribuyendo y opinando que a algunos nos podrá ir bien o a veces nos podrá ir mal, pero es información muy valiosa la que aportan que el foro no merece perder.

De PLUG por fortuna he podido salir con las plusvalías más gordas de mi vida. El último paquete lo he vendido hoy por prudencia, pero con el primero vendido a 11 ya era suficiente. Gracias de nuevo Robopoli. Yo si que le puedo conseguir buenas cajas de sidra

Dicho esto.. Alguien se atreve con Candy Crush?

Candy Crush sacará al mercado 22 millones de acciones a un precio de unos 24 dólares - Noticias de Mercados


----------



## mpbk (12 Mar 2014)

ola k aseis


----------



## napartarra (12 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Lo más lamentable de todo y lo peor, es que por culpa de merluzos y jetas como los que se atreven a acusar a los demás de sus desgracias, puede que los mencionados foreros se vean intimidados y reduzcan su contribución al foro. ---



+1000

Y este aplauso va para ellos y para los que contribuyen a este foro y me están enseñando tanto y no va para los que vienen a chulearse de cuanto han ganado y a nadie le cantaron la entrada y no va para los que lloran y tampoco la cantaron. Gracias por sus gráficos, sus gifs, sus bobs y sus errores y sus aciertos. 

*GRACIAS *

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Quería comentar tan sólo que me parecen lamentables los comentarios de algunos foreros insinuando que sus desgracias pecuniarias se deben a consejos ajenos. Es como si no estuviera meridianamente claro que en este foro somos todos adultos y que el tema del hilo en cuestión es sobre la bolsa.
> 
> Sólo faltaba que después de cada comentario cada uno de nosotros tuviera que apostillar: no me hagan caso. Se da por supuesto que cada uno invierte sus dineros como mejor considera y que las opiniones, datos y comentarios aquí vertidos sirven tan sólo para que cada uno de pueda formar una opinión mejor, pero la responsabilidad última es de cada uno.
> 
> ...



Ya me parecía a mi que la sidra de Valencia no me sonaba


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo es que estoy en liquidez, *y no hay dios que aguante a Tono y Bertok ahí dentro, no paran de darse por culo*:ouch:
> 
> 
> Veo un ambiente tan pesimista que digo, igual es momento de entrar, por ejemplo en un valor nuevo, como bankiainocho:



ehhh:8::::ienso:

¿que qué? 
¿que estamos dónde? 
¿haciendo qué?

a mí el que me está dando por culo es el Botín, no hay manera de robarle un duro


Robopoli, ni se te ocurra no decir alto y claro las opciones que ves en bolsa. La esencia de este hilo es aportar ideas, datos y consejos, que ningún troll o culo quemado nos quite este derecho a expresarnos.


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> La CNMV espera cinco salidas a bolsa en el primer cuatrimestre,Inversi?n - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansi?n.com




¿Algo pillará BME, no?

Sobre IBEX (Esto no es extensible al mercado amerícano, japón, emergentes .... si acaso algo al europeo)
Hace tiempo comenté que, los que tenemos memoria histórica (y edad) recordamos la época dorada de las OPAS y OPV, el mercado hispano estaba inflado de euros que llovían de fondos FEDER y otros estímulos, había que blanquear las pesetas ..... Fue en el siglo pasado.
En la calle no es que se estuviera muy bien (como ahora) pero las bolsas subían y cualquier tonto (como yo) podía ganar dinero.
Cada día había una OPA de adquisición o exclusión, o una OPV que de tanto publicitarlas, nos hicieron ser "himbersores"
Creo que la época actual es similar:
Hay mucho dinero en el mercado (en este caso no español, sino yanki, chino ... ) buscando rentabilidades.
Este mercado está "barato", mejor dicho "estuvo", desde mínimos ya lleva uan buena subida que muchos nos hemos perdido por miedo.
Pero creo que aún queda un tramo al alza, y el indicativo es que se vuelven a anunciar OPV. Los motivos son dos:
1.- Antes sólo ha pedido dinero quien estaba muy jodido (bonos de bancos, timofónicas ...) y quien ha podido (el estado) se ha esperado para no malvender (AENA, loterías) En aquella epoca fue Repsol, Endesa ...
2.- Las primeras que estan saliendo son empresas con proyección, que arriesgan y ven que su oportunidad puede ser ahora (posiblemente la economía real, el consumo, comienza a repuntar de verdad, no estadísticamente) ONO: unica con red propia de fibra óptica, edreams viajes ... ¡Incluso se atreve una semici de esas inmobiliarias, con la que está cayendo!

Y a todo esto, mucho cuidao. Se lo dice uno que no tiene ni puta idea y la está cagando con la entrada de esta tarde en las baterías de los H.... hidrógenos.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Ojito con PLUG que tiene una pinta de reversal que se huele desde Sevastopol, Crimea...
Y FCEL puede ir detrás claro...


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

Así mestá haciendo plug, la cobra.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 17:57 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Ojito con PLUG que tiene una pinta de reversal que se huele desde Sevastopol, Crimea...
> Y FCEL puede ir detrás claro...



Lo noto, lo noto

https://ci6.googleusercontent.com/p...e5b75f/7d0/tumblr_mx95u4qwk11qf5do9o1_400.jpg

El botón del sell listo.


----------



## sr.anus (12 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> a mí el que me está dando por culo es el Botín, no hay manera de robarle un duro
> 
> 
> .





Entras para robar un triste 3-5 % y te quedas cobrando todos los dividendos de papel del año.

Yo estoy en telefonica a verlas venir, las he cogido hasta cariño y eso que solo las tengo 20 centimos mas cara que el precio actual


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2014)

@tono.....deduje mal de tus palabras de esta mañana, pensé que habías vendido. 

Tema Robopoli..... Postea lo que te de la gana, estaría de cojones que no pudiese cantar uno sus entradas... Ya somos mayorcitos para saber que hacer con nuestro dinero, el que se arrepienta de seguirte ya ha aprendido una lección. 

Creo que deberías seguir como hasta ahora. 





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

También vale éste


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> @tono.....deduje mal de tus palabras de esta mañana, pensé que habías vendido.
> 
> Tema Robopoli..... Postea lo que te de la gana, estaría de cojones que no pudiese cantar uno sus entradas... Ya somos mayorcitos para saber que hacer con nuestro dinero, el que se arrepienta de seguirte ya ha aprendido una lección.
> 
> Creo que deberías seguir como hasta ahora.



aquí no se vende ná hasta que sobrepasemos los 10800 en el IBEX y después veremos.

No sé que sensación he dado con mis palabras, pero soy más que optimista al menos en lo que al primer semestre del año se refiere. La economía española va bien, menos para los que pagamos impuestos y no vivimos de la teta pública, Draghi tiene algún as en la manga todavía y la economía americana va como un tiro.
Lo que pasa en Ucrania, China y los emergentes son piedrecillas en el camino.


----------



## mpbk (12 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Así mestá haciendo plug, la cobra.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 17:57 ----------
> 
> ...



jojojo la guapa esa no le quiere dar un besito al gay?

quien es esa chica?


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> @tono.....deduje mal de tus palabras de esta mañana, pensé que habías vendido.
> 
> Tema Robopoli..... Postea lo que te de la gana, estaría de cojones que no pudiese cantar uno sus entradas... Ya somos mayorcitos para saber que hacer con nuestro dinero, el que se arrepienta de seguirte ya ha aprendido una lección.
> 
> ...



Suscribo sus palabras.
Paulis, ¿Ha entrado en algo hoy? Me he perdido parte del hilo y estoy vaguete para seguirlo todo.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Algo pillará BME, no?
> 
> Sobre IBEX (Esto no es extensible al mercado amerícano, japón, emergentes .... si acaso algo al europeo)
> Hace tiempo comenté que, los que tenemos memoria histórica (y edad) recordamos la época dorada de las OPAS y OPV, el mercado hispano estaba inflado de euros que llovían de fondos FEDER y otros estímulos, había que blanquear las pesetas ..... Fue en el siglo pasado.
> ...




Opino lo mismo. Está entrando dinero de fuera de España en la bolsa porque 

ESPAÑA ESTÁ BARATA.

Todavía le queda un tramo importante de subida.


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Suscribo sus palabras.
> Paulis, ¿Ha entrado en algo hoy? Me he perdido parte del hilo y estoy vaguete para seguirlo todo.



Nada, tentado a entrar en bankia en 1,52x pero la verdad, llevo una temporada en el mercado y fuera de él estoy más a gusto, así que estaré unos días out.... Además me tiene mosqueado lo de Ucrania. 

Muy claro lo tengo que ver.


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jojojo la guapa esa no le quiere dar un besito al gay?
> 
> quien es esa chica?



Nose, pero unpocojaputa, sí que es.

Sube un 5000%, ayer se desploma y hoy abre al alza y digo: Aunque haga el gilipollas delante de mis colegas, me disfrazo y a esta la comolmorro. ::

Joder, a punto de vender casi a seis y rebota a 6,70. Mis pastillas, coño, yo esto no lo aguanto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ojito con PLUG que tiene una pinta de reversal que se huele desde Sevastopol, Crimea...
> Y FCEL puede ir detrás claro...



Sebastopol,caballero,Sebastopol...en ucraniano ya no me atrevo a pronunciarme


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2014)

La volatilidad de esas acciones es de locura.... Estaréis con poca cantidad.... Una entrada de 30.000 o 50.000 euros debe ser de infarto. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Nada, tentado a entrar en bankia en 1,52x pero la verdad, llevo una temporada en el mercado y fuera de él estoy más a gusto, así que estaré unos días out.... Además me tiene mosqueado lo de Ucrania.
> 
> Muy claro lo tengo que ver.



Si yo ayer me hubiera estado quietecito, estaría más guapo. Me pudo la euforia de los dos pelotazos en TESLA y PLUIG.
Reflexione amigo, reflexione.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Mar 2014)

Interesante reflote el que han hecho hoy en burbuja: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/225577-banco-santander-y-mitade-del-ibex35-propiedad-de-jpmorgan.html


----------



## viendolasVenir (12 Mar 2014)

Los que os seguimos desde las sombras tambien queremos dar las gracias a Robopoli y a todos los que haceis que este sea un hilo interesante.
El que se haya pillado los dedos con alguno de los valores que se han dicho por aqui, dos piedras, yo entre en PLUG cuando quise y me salí cuando me salió de las narices. Y 700 euritos bien buenos que han caido. 
La avaricia rompe el saco, yo con un dia de emociones fuertes ya tuve bastante. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2014)

MM...200 puntos? Veo el Sp en 2000 miles y me da un chungo, no porque vaya corto, que no voy, si no porque sería el equivalente para un musulmán ver a Mahoma hartarse de Joselito's... :ouch:

y ya me lo pongo yo, Mr. Pepitoria:


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos en Stand-by. A la espera de datos y noticias que van a decidir los siguientes 200 puntos de SP.
> 
> De momento solo posicionamientos iniciales, hasta poco antes no se se harán claramente.



La FED todo lo puede...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> MM...200 puntos? Veo el Sp en 2000 miles y me da un chungo, no porque vaya corto, que no voy, si no porque sería el equivalente para un musulmán ver a Mahoma hartarse de Joselito's... :ouch:
> 
> y ya me lo pongo yo, Mr. Pepitoria:


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Lo más lamentable de todo y lo peor, es que por culpa de merluzos y jetas como los que se atreven a acusar a los demás de sus desgracias, puede que los mencionados foreros se vean intimidados y reduzcan su contribución al foro.
> 
> Sólo les pido un favor: no hagan caso de los inútiles porque sino al final el mundo estará gobernado por ellos,etc etc...



Si pluraliza entiendo que uno de esos merluzos,jetas,inutiles...debo de ser yo.Le recomendaria que tratara de mejorar su lectura comprensiva,porque yo lo unico que hice fue encontrarme el hilo de un fulano que lloraba por la pasta perdida y comentarlo aqui,y confesar que me meti en la famosa anarrosa porque segui una opinion favorable que Janus emitio en este hilo y ni siquiera iba dirigida a mi personalmente,lo cual hasta diria que me deja en mal lugar.

Hombre,siendo escrupulosos si seria responsable de mi cagada,pero no culpable (una cuestion semantica) ::

Y relajese,que por momentos creo que fantasea usted con ser como Fidel Castro dando discursos de 5 horas ante la masa


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2014)

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 18:59 ----------




ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si pluraliza entiendo que uno de esos merluzos,jetas,inutiles...debo de ser yo.Le recomendaria que tratara de mejorar su lectura comprensiva,porque yo lo unico que hice fue encontrarme el hilo de un fulano que lloraba por la pasta perdida y comentarlo aqui,y confesar que me meti en la famosa anarrosa porque segui una opinion favorable que Janus emitio en este hilo y ni siquiera iba dirigida a mi personalmente,lo cual hasta diria que me deja en mal lugar.
> 
> Hombre,siendo escrupulosos si seria responsable de mi cagada,pero no culpable (una cuestion semantica) ::
> 
> Y relajese,que por momentos creo que fantasea usted con ser como Fidel Castro dando discursos de 5 horas ante la masa



Monsieur Apolo... relájese usted tambien, que no creo que el comentario fuera por usted... sino por el tipo que usted citó...


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Interesante reflote el que han hecho hoy en burbuja: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/225577-banco-santander-y-mitade-del-ibex35-propiedad-de-jpmorgan.html



Es lo "bueno" de tener la llave de la impresora, te puedes comprar lo que quieras.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> ---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 18:59 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Monsieur Apolo... relájese usted tambien, que no creo que el comentario fuera por usted... sino por el tipo que usted citó...



Yo quiero la coleccion de gifs de Pepitoria :´(


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo quiero la coleccion de gifs de Pepitoria :´(


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sebastopol,caballero,Sebastopol...en ucraniano ya no me atrevo a pronunciarme




Como estamos hoy señores...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevastopol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como estamos hoy señores...
> 
> Sevastopol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Sebastopol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre :no:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Pepitoria, confiesa, los tienes ordenados por temas, sentimientos o como?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pepitoria, confiesa, los tienes ordenados por temas, sentimientos o como?



Es secreto..., los hungaros podrían perseguirme


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2014)

Mae mía... esto de zavaxtobol es peor que las Log-Wars.... :ouch:


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2014)

Yo buscaba un gif en plan "que me sujeten,que estoy mu loco!!" Tiene algo de eso en la coleccion? 

Se lo cambio por una accion de una empresa con vision de futuro y gran potencial de revalorizacion ::


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo buscaba un gif en plan "que me sujeten,que estoy mu loco!!" Tiene algo de eso en la coleccion?
> 
> Se lo cambio por una accion de una empresa con vision de futuro y gran potencial de revalorizacion ::









Si la mandrilada ha sido fuerte...


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> MM...200 puntos? Veo el Sp en 2000 miles y me da un chungo, no porque vaya corto, que no voy, si no porque sería el equivalente para un musulmán ver a Mahoma hartarse de Joselito's... :ouch:
> 
> y ya me lo pongo yo, Mr. Pepitoria:


----------



## napartarra (12 Mar 2014)

Esto imagino que tendrá una sencilla explicación pero para esta gacelilla novata resulta curioso:

"Bolsamania
miércoles, 12 marzo 2014, 15:34
Cambios de participación en la bolsa española
A continuación, les resumimos los cambios de participación en las compañías cotizadas incluidos en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV):

*MEDIASET*
Massimo Musolino, consejero, compra 15.250 acciones a 5,21 euros y vende esa misma cantidad a 9 euros. Controla el 0,003% de la compañía.
http://bolsa.elperiodico.com/noticias-actualidad/noticias/Insiders-movimiento-en-Mediaset-y-Amadeus--0420140312153449.html#QlS0exLP0W7xeG2X"

No es ni listo el tal Musolino, yo también quiero !!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2014)

Era en respuesta a Atman,cuando me sugirio que me relajase tambien...tenia claramente la escena en la cabeza,Will Smith en el principe de Bel Air con la cara desencajada y mirada de loco total...pero me ha fallado la logistica. 

Bueno,ya dejo las divagaciones


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si la mandrilada ha sido fuerte...



Nah! Cartón pintado... el negrata tenía que echarle pelotas y venir a hacerle eso a una puerta de mi casa... la ambulancia la pago yo...

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 20:03 ----------

Algo así... ???


----------



## Chila (12 Mar 2014)

Eres grande robopoli.
Ni caso a las tontadas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Nah! Cartón pintado... el negrata tenía que echarle pelotas y venir a hacerle eso a una puerta de mi casa... la ambulancia la pago yo...
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 20:03 ----------
> 
> Algo así... ???



si...ese justo era el concepto...no es Alonso el ideal,pero vale


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

plug +12
fcel +4%


oxgn +85%
geron -63%

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 13:42 ----------

Sobre Alba, al leerlo, me he encontrado esto:
Corporación Financiera Alba recupera el consejo de mantener un año después - elEconomista.es

Quién ha subido las recomendaciones de Natra y Deoleo? O es bola?

Hacía casi un año que sus títulos tenían colgado el cartel de venta, pero en esta última semana semana los analistas han decidido cambiarlo por el de mantener.

*El holding no solo ha sido la tercera firma de la bolsa española en la que más ha mejorado la recomendación -por detrás de Deoleo y Natra-*, sino que también se cuela entre las afortunadas que mayor subida de valoración han experimentado. Y es que la media de bancos de inversión ha elevado casi un 6% su precio objetivo, hasta situarlo en 45,48 euros.

En los últimos cinco días el valor repuntó más de un 3,5% y esta semana comienza la sesión del lunes con un tímido avance del 0,35% que le lleva a rondar los 43,5 euros. A estos niveles, el valor posee un leve potencial alcista del 4,6% para los próximos doce meses.

El pasado 28 de febrero la compañía presentó sus resultados correspondientes a 2013. El holding logró dejar atrás las pérdidas registradas en 2012 -por valor de casi 300 millones de euros- y registró un beneficio neto cercano a los 230 millones de euros.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 13:45 ----------

Esto para los que llevéis: Bankinter, Grifols y Ferrovial y Telefónica, Ebro Foods y Viscofán


Estrategia pares



y esto para los que llevamos Viscofán:
Se esta cocinando un fuerte rebote en Viscofan - Analisis tecnico







Aunque a estos ni puto caso, porque justo hoy decían que el doble suelo de ENCE estaba intacto


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> plug +12
> fcel +4%
> 
> 
> ...



La primera y segunda recomendación difieren una comenta de posicionarse largo y los otros en corto ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La primera y segunda recomendación difieren una comenta de posicionarse largo y los otros en corto ::::::



pero dice de hacer lo contrario, has visto?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero dice de hacer lo contrario, has visto?



Primer link: "En el segundo grupo, tenemos a Telefónica, Ebro Foods y Viscofán. Sobre este segundo grupo se tomarían posiciones cortas."

Segundo link: con unos osciladores semanales “sobrevendidos” y girados claramente al alza. La primera señal del inicio de un nuevo tramo al alza vendrá de la mano de la superación del nivel de resistencia de los 37,74 euros.

Total que alguno de los dos dirá veis como tenia razón...


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Buenooooo!! XXII al final se ha dado la vuelta y ha cerrado en +8,32%. :Aplauso:
Sobre las que había seleccionado hoy son CNTY y UIHC. Casinos y seguros. Muy buen crecimiento en ambas, buen ROA y P/E más que razonable. 
Además los insiders de UIHC llevan comprando acciones a este nivel a lo largo de este mes.
Al que le interese que las eche un ojo pero eso si son small caps con poca capitalización. 
Yo he comprado hoy a 15.14$ UIHC y a 7.09$ CNTY.
Espero poder sacarlas entorno a un 20% en las próximas semanas/meses y ahí decidir que hago con ellas.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

pongo gráficos diarios-semanales para un rebotillo majo posible (advierto que estoy dentro, y que caso de estar fuera, pensaría en entrar, pero con ojo avizor no nos tiren al 2). no digo que entren, simplemente que echen un ojo.



Spoiler


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> MM...200 puntos? Veo el Sp en 2000 miles y me da un chungo, no porque vaya corto, que no voy, si no porque sería el equivalente para un musulmán ver a Mahoma hartarse de Joselito's... :ouch:
> 
> y ya me lo pongo yo, Mr. Pepitoria:



HEHE, para sembrar un poco de discordia ...
MM no dijo la direccion .... porque por los 1670-80 quedaria bien el pinta y colorea.


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Mar 2014)

Acabo de entrar por tercera vez en el oro, el lunes vendí pensando que costaría superar los 1350 y nada mas vender se pone a subir.

Es la tercera vez que entro en las últimas semanas, si hubiera aguantado con la primera entrada ya llevaría 80 pipos a favor y en vez de eso me he perdido los mejores tramos. Por lo menos no he perdido hasta ahora.:rolleye:

La idea es que vaya hasta los 1430 pero seguro que me acojono y vuelvo a vender antes.:S


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para mi largó plazo son 10 años:: hay valores a los que les da igual lo que haga el ibex. *Recuerde sus inditex. Mientras se mejoré el bpa, la cotización sigue su camino. *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Comento.

Hoy 10 años no es un largo plazo, es toda una vida. Los ciclos de la economía son cada vez más cortos y las pendientes de sus caídas/subidas cada vez más pronunciadas. 3-5 años es lo que Warren Buffett considera hoy un largo plazo.

Y pongo por ejemplo precisamente el valor que indicas, Inditex y otro más que vendí también en septiembre o principios de Octubre, Bayer. Ambos los empecé a comprar en el 2008, distintas entradas a distintos precios, 5 años en cartera. En Bayer hice un +80, en ITX un +70%. 

No me arrepiento de haberlas vendido. ITX está ahora mismo más barata que cuando la vendí a 105€, Bayer prácticamente al mismo precio que vendí que fueron 92€. Parece como si sus ciclos estén camino de agotarse o al menos han llegado a un precio que descuenta las expectativas de un futuro más o menos largo. 
Y es fácil de entender, en el caso de Bayer y la medicina convencional, las típicas pastillas y vacunas se están muriendo ante nuevas formas de tratamiento tecnológico (láser, células madre, tejidos artificiales, inmunidad a la carta, etc).
Zara, pues es moda y la competencia es bestial, en algún momento tiene que parar de crecer. Aquí no hay patentes que garanticen que venderás tu producto la próxima temporada.

Ahora mismo es el momento de las nuevas tecnologías, energías limpias y baratas y grandes proyectos de ingeniería.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Coño!!! En la subasta le han dado un empujoncito a XXII y se ha puesto en +11% :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

mañana intentar entrar para muy pocos días-horas en bankia y ezentis, cómo véis?


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ahora mismo es el momento de las nuevas tecnologías, energías limpias y baratas y grandes proyectos de ingeniería.



Y los productos para dejar de fumar del siglo XXII! No lo olvide! :no:
Me alegra ver que el pánico entre los Inditexianos llega con el resurgir de DLIA!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si pluraliza entiendo que uno de esos merluzos,jetas,inutiles...debo de ser yo.Le recomendaria que tratara de mejorar su lectura comprensiva,porque yo lo unico que hice fue encontrarme el hilo de un fulano que lloraba por la pasta perdida y comentarlo aqui,y confesar que me meti en la famosa anarrosa porque segui una opinion favorable que Janus emitio en este hilo y ni siquiera iba dirigida a mi personalmente,lo cual hasta diria que me deja en mal lugar.
> 
> Hombre,siendo escrupulosos si seria responsable de mi cagada,pero no culpable (una cuestion semantica) ::
> 
> Y relajese,que por momentos creo que fantasea usted con ser como Fidel Castro dando discursos de 5 horas ante la masa



No se preocupe, no iba por usted. No le he visto acusar a nadie de nada ni quejarse más que de su mala suerte.

De hecho creo que es usted uno de los foreros más parecidos al canario de la mina que tengamos por aqui::

Lo suyo es mala suerte, lo de otros mala follà


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

hannibal, si tiene a mano el gráfico de CDR que le pasé, miré el día 12 de marzo. por arriba y por abajo.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> No se preocupe, no iba por usted. No le he visto acusar a nadie de nada ni quejarse más que de su mala suerte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siempre podemos hacer un fondo y le podemos decir que eche 100 eurillos en las acciones que vayamos a entrar para ver que pasa antes 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurocrack (12 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana intentar entrar para muy pocos días-horas en bankia y ezentis, cómo véis?



Yo he entrado a 1,55 Creia que no bajaría más, peto ha bajado un poco más. Espero que en poco vuelva a rondar los 1,62


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

yo la voy a poner MUY abajo, porque tengo que hacer papeleo. si entra bien. y en ezentis-prisa y mediaset lo mismo.

por cierto, hoy en EURONa y jazztel fuga masiva de manos


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenooooo!! XXII al final se ha dado la vuelta y ha cerrado en +8,32%. :Aplauso:
> Sobre las que había seleccionado hoy son CNTY y UIHC. Casinos y seguros. Muy buen crecimiento en ambas, buen ROA y P/E más que razonable.
> Además los insiders de UIHC llevan comprando acciones a este nivel a lo largo de este mes.
> Al que le interese que las eche un ojo pero eso si son small caps con poca capitalización.
> ...



Le echaremos un ojo, incluso dos.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y los productos para dejar de fumar del siglo XXII! No lo olvide! :no:
> Me alegra ver que el pánico entre los Inditexianos llega con el resurgir de DLIA!














el cci está más adelantado


pero los gráficos macd y koncorde pintan mal mal


----------



## pollastre (12 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos en Stand-by. A la espera de datos y noticias que van a decidir los siguientes 200 puntos de SP.



Veo que sigue en forma 

Todavía queda algún operador local rezagado (en el DAX, por ejemplo... pregúntele a alguno de sus quants quien es el dueño del push que inició la última configuración alcista m/p... ya sabe, la que provocó una halt condition de 120 segundos en el exchange antes de que el citado caballero blanco viniera a recomprar la posición _ad hoc_ y se restaurase el tráfico...) 

Pero como digo, es un operador local del DAX... nada que afecte al jefe (SP). Esencialmente estamos donde Ud. dice: lo que se hizo, ya está deshecho, y ahora toca ver qué iniciamos de nuevo...


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el cci está más adelantado
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Efecto DLIA se llama. El único pequeño problema es que también compré inditex hace unos días y de las que por cierto voy palmando un 5%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Mar 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Veo que sigue en forma
> 
> Todavía queda algún operador local rezagado (en el DAX, por ejemplo... pregúntele a alguno de sus quants quien es el dueño del push que inició la última configuración alcista m/p... ya sabe, la que provocó una halt condition de 120 segundos en el exchange antes de que el citado caballero blanco viniera a recomprar la posición _ad hoc_ y se restaurase el tráfico...)
> 
> Pero como digo, es un operador local del DAX... nada que afecte al jefe (SP). Esencialmente estamos donde Ud. dice: lo que se hizo, ya está deshecho, y ahora toca ver qué iniciamos de nuevo...



Tal como dice, esperar sentado pero no ocioso. Uno se entretiene con los chicharros de moda hasta que suenen los sables.

Se configura una nueva tendencia a medio y por lo tanto solo cabe, mirar analizar y posicionarse. (Esperemos que del lado correcto, que no tiene por que ser el de la mayoría )


----------



## IRobot (12 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ahora mismo es el momento de las nuevas tecnologías, energías limpias y baratas y grandes proyectos de ingeniería.



Tienes razón Tono. Al menos es lo que parece estar de moda y se vende a la gente como "el futuro". Aquí les dejo un artículo que a día de hoy todavía suena a ciencia-ficción pero que indica como van viendo las cosas en las Américas:

En Stanford creen que las energías renovables podrían sustituir completamente a los combustibles fósiles

Luego sumen 2 + 2 :fiufiu:


----------



## burbujito1982 (13 Mar 2014)

Las anarrosas en mínimos y el euro-dólar en máximos de los dos últimos años...

¿Qué recorrido pronostican ustedes para ambos "valores"?

Ya sé que el futuro es renovable y que el dolar es papel sin respaldo, pero el "posible reward" es tentador; sobretodo pensando en hacer lo contrario a lo que se supone que es lo correcto


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Le echaremos un ojo, incluso dos.



MM me alegro de verle de nuevo ¿qué tal los caracoles?
en lo que respecta a los indices, la tendencia es alcista........ o bajista

comente, comente .....
gracias


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2014)




----------



## dalmore_12y (13 Mar 2014)

Arriba....good morning


----------



## Mr. Blonde (13 Mar 2014)

morning.

here we go!


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Mar 2014)

Good morning
Today bankias goes to sky


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

Morning! 
A? B?..c?::







---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 08:37 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Comento.
> 
> Hoy 10 años no es un largo plazo, es toda una vida. Los ciclos de la economía son cada vez más cortos y las pendientes de sus caídas/subidas cada vez más pronunciadas. 3-5 años es lo que Warren Buffett considera hoy un largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Ganar dinero con los bluechips no es tan fácil como pueda parecer en un principio, eso es cierto. De hecho estadísticamente está demostrado que se gana mucho más en valores pequeños, y un dato interesante, mientras más ilíquido es un valor más dinero se gana...es decir, tendré más posibilidades de ganar dinero en eurona, que en gowex, en gowex que en Ericsson....:rolleye:

A inditex aún le queda un gran tramo al alza, que vendrá con aumento de su dividendo, programa de recompra, y adquisición de otras empresas.
No estoy de acuerdo con lo del ciclo económico. Creo que este ciclo será especialmente largó. Habrá correcciones importantes por supuesto, pero yo hasta 2016/2017 no veo finalizado este ciclo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Mar 2014)

joeeerrrr, en infomercados me sale que el Dow 30 ha subido un 340.78%, no esta mal...


----------



## paulistano (13 Mar 2014)

Buenos días. 

Agarrense que viene Pepon... Al final no era mala la entrada en bankia ayer.... Pwro bueno.... Todo puede cambiar... Veamos si sube tanto como parece en el pre

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 08:46 ----------

Tonto simón, yo diría que la b. 

O tal vez no tenga solución? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Agarrense que viene Pepon... Al final no era mala la entrada en bankia ayer.... Pwro bueno.... Todo puede cambiar... Veamos si sube tanto como parece en el pre
> 
> ...



Jodido paulistano:::fiufiu:
No es la b


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

continuamos camino de cerrar los gaps pendientes :Baile:

veo un HCH en el eurostoxxx50 :rolleye:


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Morning!
> A? B?..c?::
> 
> 
> ...





Tonto Simon dijo:


> Jodido paulistano:::fiufiu:
> No es la b



Suponiendo que la pregunta sea "si escoges entre 3 respuestas al azar sobre una pregunta cualquiera" cual es tu probabilidad de acertar...tendrias un 33%,luego ninguna es correcta y tu posibilidad de acertar es un 0% :

Creo


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Mar 2014)

pues yo diría el 100%, tengo una posibilidad total de elegir una respuesta al azar, eligiendo una respuesta al azar.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Suponiendo que la pregunta sea "si escoges entre 3 respuestas al azar sobre una pregunta cualquiera" cual es tu probabilidad de acertar...tendrias un 33%,luego ninguna es correcta y tu posibilidad de acertar es un 0% :
> 
> Creo



Si, pero no hay 3opciones, hay 48:

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 09:18 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues yo diría el 100%, tengo una posibilidad total de elegir una respuesta al azar, eligiendo una respuesta al azar.



De elegirla si, pero no de acertarla


----------



## paulistano (13 Mar 2014)

La a y la d no, eso esta claro.....:fiufiu:

La b dice tomto simon que no es.


Luego la c.


Si no tiene solucion quiero premio:Baile:


Ahora el tema es saber que calculos se hacen para sacar la c.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

es que no la b , yo lo c , frikizoides :ouch:


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> La a y la d no, eso esta claro.....:fiufiu:
> 
> La b dice tomto simon que no es.
> 
> ...



Ibas bien...::


----------



## Mr. Blonde (13 Mar 2014)

Creo que no tiene solución, la c) tendría que ser un 75% ??


----------



## Hannibal (13 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> La a y la d no, eso esta claro.....:fiufiu:
> 
> La b dice tomto simon que no es.
> 
> ...



Es una pregunta japuta porque depende de la interpretación que le dé cada uno.

Al haber 4 opciones, en teoría es un 25%. Pero como 2 de las opciones tienen ese valor, al final tienes 2 opciones de 4 = 50%. 
Sin embargo, tampoco puede ser la B porque acertar esta respuesta al azar tiene una probabilidad del 25%.

En resumen:
No puede ser la A y D porque la probabilidad de elegirlas es de un 50%, que no se corresponde con su valor.
No puede ser la B porque la probabilidad de elegirla es de un 25%, que tampoco se corresponde con su valor.

por lo tanto, la respuesta para mí es que ninguna es correcta, 0%.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2014)

Creo que es una paradoja bastante chula...efectivamente son 4 opciones y no 3 como instintivamente di por hecho...

Me inclino por lo que comenta este sujeto en la internete,entras en un bucle infinito,no tiene solucion...inicialmente tienes claramente un 25%,pero como hay 2 25's en ese momento 25 deja de ser la opcion correcta y lo es el 50%,pero de esta solo tienes un 25% de acertarla...y volvemos al principio...

Cabron,estas cosas no se plantean a estas horas de la mañana ::


*I consider it a feedback loop with no stopping citerion: 'Inputting' an answer of 50% on the first iteration makes the next iteration return an answer of 25%, which in turn puts the NEXT iteration at 50% etc. etc. One might as well have asked "Is the statement that "my previous statement was true" true or false?"*


A probability paradox? | Understanding Uncertainty


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es una pregunta japuta porque depende de la interpretación que le dé cada uno.
> 
> Al haber 4 opciones, en teoría es un 25%. Pero como 2 de las opciones tienen ese valor, al final tienes 2 opciones de 4 = 50%.
> Sin embargo, tampoco puede ser la B porque acertar esta respuesta al azar tiene una probabilidad del 25%.
> ...



Me has ganado por la mano, iba a decir lo mismo.
Creo que hay fórmulas para la probabilidad condicionada pero no tengo ganas de buscarlo.
Yo apuesto por que (como en el casino) al final palmas, cero patatero.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es una pregunta japuta porque depende de la interpretación que le dé cada uno.
> 
> Al haber 4 opciones, en teoría es un 25%. Pero como 2 de las opciones tienen ese valor, al final tienes 2 opciones de 4 = 50%.
> Sin embargo, tampoco puede ser la B porque acertar esta respuesta al azar tiene una probabilidad del 25%.
> ...



Din din!!!!:8:8:
Tenemos ganador:Aplauso:
Muy bien explicado. Es una paradoja irresoluble, El truco es ver la pregunta dentro de la pregunta.

Y ahora subanme esas bankias


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias planistas,

A falta de chicha, traigo limona.
Amazon planea abrir en El Prat un gran centro logístico para el Mediterráneo - elEconomista.es

La producción industrial de China sube un 8,6% en enero y febrero - elEconomista.es

Una empresa que me tienta por si algun dia el dax encuentra el boton de subir es SAP. Como lo ven¿?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

eso no es nada , humilde servidor sabia la respuesta incluso antes de formularse la pregunta :rolleye:


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

Pero ahora falta la explicación matemática.
Pero a estas horas eso no se hace, me lo he olido porque anoche precisamente estuve hablando de la paradoja del mentiroso.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 09:46 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias planistas,
> 
> A falta de chicha, traigo limona.
> Amazon planea abrir en El Prat un gran centro logístico para el Mediterráneo - elEconomista.es
> ...



No se ahora, pero SAP hace unos meses era la empresa con más capitalización del eurostoxx, creo.
Y todo eso con una base de datos cuadriculada, pero que la usa toquisqui.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

MM ha vuelto a postear, con el sp500 rondando los 1860 puntazos, si se cumple la buena nueva esto romperia todos los esquemas de los alcistas y el corazon de Inversobres no lo aguantaria.

Traiganme a un criptografo y ensenñenle el mensaje de nuestro leoncio, que el nos diga.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Din din!!!!:8:8:
> Tenemos ganador:Aplauso:
> Muy bien explicado. Es una paradoja irresoluble, El truco es ver la pregunta dentro de la pregunta.
> 
> Y ahora subanme esas bankias



[YOUTUBE]l3b2nC8Jddg[/YOUTUBE]

No sabes cómo me alegro de acertar, con lo mal que se me han dado siempre las matemáticas - y no porque no me gustaran - para mí es un triunfo personal 

Con lo de las bankias no puedo ayudarte pero también estoy dentro, así que sí, subánnoslas :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Le echaremos un ojo, incluso dos.





pollastre dijo:


> Veo que sigue en forma
> 
> Todavía queda algún operador local rezagado (en el DAX, por ejemplo... pregúntele a alguno de sus quants quien es el dueño del push que inició la última configuración alcista m/p... ya sabe, la que provocó una halt condition de 120 segundos en el exchange antes de que el citado caballero blanco viniera a recomprar la posición _ad hoc_ y se restaurase el tráfico...)
> 
> Pero como digo, es un operador local del DAX... nada que afecte al jefe (SP). Esencialmente estamos donde Ud. dice: lo que se hizo, ya está deshecho, y ahora toca ver qué iniciamos de nuevo...





MarketMaker dijo:


> Tal como dice, esperar sentado pero no ocioso. Uno se entretiene con los chicharros de moda hasta que suenen los sables.
> 
> Se configura una nueva tendencia a medio y por lo tanto solo cabe, mirar analizar y posicionarse. (Esperemos que del lado correcto, que no tiene por que ser el de la mayoría )



:8:

Pero que ven mis hogos. La BBC ha vuelto. Esto es mejor tridente que el del madrid.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

inversobres corazón de mandril :ouch: digo corazón de león


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Pero que ven mis hogos. La BBC ha vuelto. Esto es mejor tridente que el del madrid.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Mar 2014)

A todo esto, después de la experiencia usana, no sé qué hacer en Hispanistán, si comprar, vender, o ponerme cortilargo. Bajo mi punto de vista, hacen falta más correcciones sanas porque muchos valores siguen demasiado lejos de las bandas inferiores para entrar. Conclusión: toca esperar.

Situación actual del Ibex:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Mar 2014)




----------



## Hannibal (13 Mar 2014)

Pimco lleva la caída de la prima de riesgo española hasta los 100 puntos - elEconomista.es


----------



## IRobot (13 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias planistas,
> 
> Una empresa que me tienta por si algun dia el dax encuentra el boton de subir es SAP. Como lo ven¿?



Por 55 pasa la directriz alcista que viene de 2011. Si no la pierde sería una buena opción buscando un rebote (en mi humilde opinión). Atractivo desde un punto de vista rentabilidad/riesgo ajustando el stop.

Disclaimer:
Esto NO es una recomendación de compra (no sea que luego le dé a alguno por abrir un hilo con el resultado de la operación...) :XX:


----------



## Topongo (13 Mar 2014)

Ostia Tono, no la miro mucho porque es a largo y la llevamos desde los 13 pero mendudos dos dias de ostiones que llevamos en ferrovial, alguna explicación, noticia...


----------



## IRobot (13 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostia Tono, no la miro mucho porque es a largo y la llevamos desde los 13 pero mendudos dos dias de ostiones que llevamos en ferrovial, alguna explicación, noticia...



Hoy le han bajado la recomendación de comprar a mantener los del DB.


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

Jaaaaa, payo, que nus lo quitan de las maaanos

Hispania Activos Inmobiliarios adelanta su salida a bolsa al viernes - elEconomista.es

Ono aplaza su venta a Vodafone por discrepancias en el modo de pago - elEconomista.es

pero no a cualquier precio

Acaba el plazo: Telefónica y Mediaset no compran las acciones de Prisa en Digital Plus - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostia Tono, no la miro mucho porque es a largo y la llevamos desde los 13 pero mendudos dos dias de ostiones que llevamos en ferrovial, alguna explicación, noticia...



Es que empieza a estar bastante cara...per 34:fiufiu:

Teletexto innovando::
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/514990-guano-ya-abstenganse-infartados.html


----------



## Rodrigo (13 Mar 2014)

Joder que sopor de dia, no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2014)

Y el eurodolar totalmente desbocado...


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Buenos días,
Lufthansa ha publicado resultados y han sido muy muy buenos. Ahora mismo más de +5,44%. 
Ya dije que algunas aerolíneas este año podían triunfar... LHA, DAL, SAVE y LUV son algunas de las que pueden tener un muy buen año pese a que las americanas llevan ya una buena subida desde 2013. 
Tampoco hay que perder de vista a TUI1 que puede tener también un buen año si las economías empiezan a mejorar. 
Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Din din!!!!:8:8:
> Tenemos ganador:Aplauso:
> Muy bien explicado. Es una paradoja irresoluble, El truco es ver la pregunta dentro de la pregunta.
> 
> Y ahora subanme esas bankias



Esta caca tiene muchisima miga...como para pensar horas y horas al respecto


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Ya está el ibex ralpheando??? :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## napartarra (13 Mar 2014)

Han movido un poco al Ibex para ver si respiraba, pero se ha vuelto a dormir.

Prisa en fase REM


----------



## Topongo (13 Mar 2014)

na vez que sales bien de las cosas, qué dificil es elegir otra entrada...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Han movido un poco al Ibex para ver si respiraba, pero se ha vuelto a dormir.
> 
> Prisa en fase REM



Hasta que no se aclare la venta seguira asi...


----------



## napartarra (13 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hasta que no se aclare la venta seguira asi...



Pues, si tengo paciencia, esperaré al arreón.
Prisa lleva bajando un 10% en los últimos días.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Mar 2014)

Desde el twitter de Gowex piden paciencia para los resultados de la empresa y de Wi2... aún hoy no han dicho qué día sacarán resultados; el año pasado los sacaron tal día como hoy. Se están haciendo de rogar, no sé si es bueno, malo o todo lo contrario; pero lo que sí es cierto es que el valor está en stand-by más o menos o incluso ligeramente bajista, a la espera de qué hacen estos melones. ya pueden ser buenos resultados


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Lufthansa ha publicado resultados y han sido muy muy buenos. Ahora mismo más de +5,44%.
> Ya dije que algunas aerolíneas este año podían triunfar... LHA, DAL, SAVE y LUV son algunas de las que pueden tener un muy buen año pese a que las americanas llevan ya una buena subida desde 2013.
> Tampoco hay que perder de vista a TUI1 que puede tener también un buen año si las economías empiezan a mejorar.
> Saludos



Sí, pero suelen ser muy dependientes del precio del petroleo, y con el dolar a 1,40 .......................

Plug recupera en el pre, pero eurona, suputamadre.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 11:37 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Desde el twitter de Gowex piden paciencia para los resultados de la empresa y de Wi2... aún hoy no han dicho qué día sacarán resultados; el año pasado los sacaron tal día como hoy. Se están haciendo de rogar, no sé si es bueno, malo o todo lo contrario; pero lo que sí es cierto es que el valor está en stand-by más o menos o incluso ligeramente bajista, a la espera de qué hacen estos melones. ya pueden ser buenos resultados



Acongojando me hallo también.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Sí, pero suelen ser muy dependientes del precio del petroleo, y con el dolar a 1,40 .......................
> 
> Plug recupera en el pre, pero eurona, suputamadre.
> 
> ...



En Eurona estuve muy tentado de entrar ayer; afortunadamente Ane comentó que las manos fuertes habían salido y asi es. De todas formas, si no recuerdo mal, el soporte debe estar en 3,86 así que quizá no es mal momento para entrar.

Yo por mi parte he duplicado posiciones en bankia básicamente al mismo precio. Así que Pandoro me dará doble, supongo ::


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En Eurona estuve muy tentado de entrar ayer; afortunadamente Ane comentó que las manos fuertes habían salido y asi es. De todas formas, si no recuerdo mal, el soporte debe estar en 3,86 así que quizá no es mal momento para entrar.
> 
> Yo por mi parte he duplicado posiciones en bankia básicamente al mismo precio. Así que Pandoro me dará doble, supongo ::



Gracias por apuntar ese dato, está un poquito más abajo de mi stoplossmental pero me estaba pensando cambiarlas por más pilas again. (Y se que no es bueno para mi saluz)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Lufthansa ha publicado resultados y han sido muy muy buenos. Ahora mismo más de +5,44%.
> Ya dije que algunas aerolíneas este año podían triunfar... LHA, DAL, SAVE y LUV son algunas de las que pueden tener un muy buen año pese a que las americanas llevan ya una buena subida desde 2013.
> Tampoco hay que perder de vista a TUI1 que puede tener también un buen año si las economías empiezan a mejorar.
> Saludos



Reportado por sacar el tema lufthansa. Compradas a 13,6 merkels y vendidas a menos de 16 creo recordar. OoM tiene los privados donde le decia que llegaba a 18 y 21 euros. Palabra de pajarito. 

Señor llevame pronto. :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En Eurona estuve muy tentado de entrar ayer; afortunadamente Ane comentó que las manos fuertes habían salido y asi es. De todas formas, si no recuerdo mal, el soporte debe estar en 3,86 así que quizá no es mal momento para entrar.
> 
> Yo por mi parte he duplicado posiciones en bankia básicamente al mismo precio. Así que Pandoro me dará doble, supongo ::



doble no , doblada :fiufiu:


----------



## napartarra (13 Mar 2014)

MAP parece una hoja que es arrastrada por los vientos del Ibex, es muy sensible a sus bajadas y subidas.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Está la cosa muy paradita asi que os voy a contar una historia de abuelos sobre un método de selección de valores que utilicé hace unos meses y la conclusión que saqué.
El método en cuestión se llama "Magic Formula Investing" y lo ha diseñado un tío que se llama Joel Greenblatt (tiene un libro sobre el tema como no podría ser de otra forma y que recomiendo mucho). 
Para el que no lo conozca básicamente se trata de un método cuantitativo muy sencillo que consiste en filtrar los valores en base fundamentalmente a el ROA, el ROE y su E/P. 
Su ventaja está en su simplicidad y en general suele ser bastante efectivo. Aún así para hacerlo más sencillo todavía el autor tiene una web donde directamente te saca las empresas que cumplen su criterio basándose en los últimos resultados empresariales:
Magic Formula Investing
El método consiste en seleccionar un paquete de si no recuerdo mal de 10 o 15 empresas y sin mirar nada más que sus fundamentales comprarlas y dejarlas durante un año. Huelga decir que las rentabilidades que tiene son más que buenas.
Si nos fijamos en cómo se seleccionan los valores al final el tema se limita a coger valores baratos con buenos fundamentales lo cual a priori es bueno salvo por algunos puntos débiles importantes. 
Como me comentó alguna vez @Efraim (forero fuente de sabiduría que interviene poco pero cuando lo hace es de lo más sensato que hay en burbuja) uno de los puntos débiles que tiene es que no tiene en cuenta otros temas más allá de los valores fundamentales como puede ser la caducidad de patentes y royalties, test pendientes en farmaceuticas y otros factores que pueden hacer que el valor de la compañía caiga de forma inminente. 
Un ejemplo más que palpable es Herbalife. Herbalife lleva saliendo en el listado de la web de Magic formula desde que existe yo creo y no remonta el valor ni de coña porque al final las acusaciones de que es una estafa piramidal y los temas legales que tiene en china acabarán pasando factura a la compañía y de hecho ya lo están haciendo.
Yo la conclusión que saqué después de experimentar con este método es que generalmente funciona y es perfecto para quien no se quiera calentar la cabeza buscando valores. Es posible que entren en el saco valores que tienen problemas de otra índole que al final reduzcan el valor de la compañía pero diversificando como propone el Sr. Greenblatt generalmente el resultado final después de un año es superior al mercado y en algunos casos a muchos buenos fondos que conocemos.
Si además se le puede dedicar cierto tiempo a filtrar valores que puedan ser más conflictivos el resultado sencillamente puede ser fantástico.
Nada. Recomiendo al que esté entrando en este mundillo que le eche un ojo y lo pruebe aunque sea con paper trading. 
A mí me hubiera encantado que alguien me hubiera dado este consejo hace unos años porque me habría ahorrado mucho tiempo y sobre todo dinero inviertiendo de una forma mucho más razonable mientras iba perfeccionando mis tésssshnica bursatil mortal 

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 12:04 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Reportado por sacar el tema lufthansa. Compradas a 13,6 merkels y vendidas a menos de 16 creo recordar. OoM tiene los privados donde le decia que llegaba a 18 y 21 euros. Palabra de pajarito.
> 
> Señor llevame pronto. :´(



Pues si algún día quieres meterte en aerolíneas de verdad que LUV, SAVE y DAL están en un momento muy bueno. Yo estoy dentro de LUV ahora y vendí SAVE y DAL hace poco pero está claro que no aproveché toda la subida tampoco


----------



## napartarra (13 Mar 2014)

Si busca por fundamentales 15 empresas ... imagino que no opera en bolsa española.


----------



## NaNDeTe (13 Mar 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

Que LHA es de verdad eh, que yo he visto aviones de ellos y azafatas y tal 

Gracias por el consejo, pero me cuesta mucho invertir fuera del euro. Aunque cuando veo alguna cosa "segura" me lanzo, esas IBM aun estan por ahi, y cobrando dividendos y todo.

SAP SAP SAP, me ronda la cabeza, y eso al final es rondar la cartera.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 12:23 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


>



::

Pues uno de los mejores articulos que he leido sobre la bolsa española en años.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Si busca por fundamentales 15 empresas ... imagino que no opera en bolsa española.



Errhhmmmm nop. En española no.


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


>



Grande el becario literato


----------



## napartarra (13 Mar 2014)

Se dice que el volumen no se puede disimular.

Entonces ¿Qué pasa con *Prisa *que mueve tanto?


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Errhhmmmm nop. En española no.



Por cierto... me llama muchísimo la atención la resistencia que hay por aquí a invertir fuera y en especial en USA. Está claro que el cambio de divisa tiene cierto riesgo pero desde mi punto de vista eso comparado con meterte en un chicharro nacional es un paseito.
Además imagino que aquí la mayoría seguiremos invirtiendo dentro de unos años y el dolar subirá, bajará, volverá a subir y el punto en el que se hace el cambio de moneda es sólo una parte más de toda la operación. 
Eso si, si lo que estamos metiendo es el dinero esperamos necesitar pronto pues mejor no meterlo en otras divisas ni en nada que no sea pura liquidez. Digo!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

Hannibal, 12 de marzo en codere fue ayer. 0,84.

AYER. claro que si puede fallar por un día... hoy igual marca mínimos "ideales para comprar para próximos días"


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Reportado por sacar el tema lufthansa. Compradas a 13,6 merkels y vendidas a menos de 16 creo recordar. OoM tiene los privados donde le decia que llegaba a 18 y 21 euros. Palabra de pajarito.
> 
> Señor llevame pronto. :´(



Suerte que salistes de sdf vaya ostia hoy con los resultados...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2014)

Voy a dar la respuesta obvia que seguro a nadie se le habia ocurrido antes...pero en general por invertir en bolsa USA te clavan buenas comisiones y ante eso y habiendo chicharretes tambien en el mercado continuo...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Está la cosa muy paradita asi que os voy a contar una historia de abuelos sobre un método de selección de valores que utilicé hace unos meses y la conclusión que saqué.
> El método en cuestión se llama "Magic Formula Investing" y lo ha diseñado un tío que se llama Joel Greenblatt (tiene un libro sobre el tema como no podría ser de otra forma y que recomiendo mucho).
> Para el que no lo conozca básicamente se trata de un método cuantitativo muy sencillo que consiste en filtrar los valores en base fundamentalmente a el ROA, el ROE y su E/P.
> Su ventaja está en su simplicidad y en general suele ser bastante efectivo. Aún así para hacerlo más sencillo todavía el autor tiene una web donde directamente te saca las empresas que cumplen su criterio basándose en los últimos resultados empresariales:
> ...



Luv y save per 27 i 28... dal 14 no las veo tan baratas...


----------



## Krim (13 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


>



Mola. Cualquier día vemos una noticia en el teletexto que ponga: "Don Pandoro arrasa las bolsas europeas" o algo así...


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Luv y save per 27 i 28... dal 14 no las veo tan baratas...



No he dicho baratas. He dicho en un buen momento


----------



## Geyperman (13 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Voy a dar la respuesta obvia que seguro a nadie se le habia ocurrido antes...pero en general por invertir en bolsa USA te clavan buenas comisiones y ante eso y habiendo chicharretes tambien en el mercado continuo...



Eso y que la mayoria de brokers nacionales no dejan poner stops por ahí fuera:´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

Estaba yo comiendo y viendo que Mr.P posteo ayer he pensado en tirarle de los dedos con su critonitah particular. Tambien es que no tengo mucho que hacer ahora mismo. 

Tengo dos versiones. La Pau.listano y la Bertok.













---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 13:55 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Suerte que salistes de sdf vaya ostia hoy con los resultados...



Sorprendente outlook para este año. No se han molestado ni en edulcolarlo un poco, "ganaremos menos dinero que el año pasado, incluso puede que significativamente menos". Otro año mas de travesia. A por 2015.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

pues es posible que en diario estemos cerca de mínimos en el DAX, pero no si miramos semanales


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

LHA por encima de los 19€ ...


----------



## egarenc (13 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


>



Veo que todavía las teles vienen con teletexto...y que hay gente que lo consulta 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

Aburrida la cosa. mMovamos el árbol de los chicharros, que ahí siempre hay diversión


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Mar 2014)

felicidades a quien ayer compro PLUG


----------



## rufus (13 Mar 2014)

como veis bme para largo a estes precios?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> felicidades a quien ayer compro PLUG



Despues del -40% del otro dia...creo que esa felicitacion se va a perder en el ciberespacio


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

De los cuatro valores que tengo en un terminal abierto, tres son de los que se hablan aquí. Dos están teniendo entradas de mucho gacelo, si llegan al ratio de rentabilidad mínima el reversal les va a doler.

Go for it!!!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

después de todo parece que ence rebota un poquito


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Acabo de hacer una entrada numantina en BLDP a $6,32 para un par de generaciones de robopoli (si la burbuja nos lo permite)
Sabéis esa sensación de dar al botón y estar con la cosa de que lo que haces no está del todo bien?? Pues eso..

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 14:46 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> De los cuatro valores que tengo en un terminal abierto, tres son de los que se hablan aquí. Dos están teniendo entradas de mucho gacelo, si llegan al ratio de rentabilidad mínima el reversal les va a doler.
> 
> Go for it!!!



BLDP? :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De los cuatro valores que tengo en un terminal abierto, tres son de los que se hablan aquí. Dos están teniendo entradas de mucho gacelo, si llegan al ratio de rentabilidad mínima el reversal les va a doler.
> 
> Go for it!!!



Lo sabía, está usted de caza!

Pero bueno, el que avisa no es traidor!:X

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 14:51 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Acabo de hacer una entrada numantina en BLDP a $6,32 para un par de generaciones de robopoli (si la burbuja nos lo permite)
> Sabéis esa sensación de dar al botón y estar con la cosa de que lo que haces no está del todo bien?? Pues eso..
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 14:46 ----------
> ...





Eso me pasaba a mi cuando salía por las noches y a las que ya estaban borrachillas les decía:

¿Sabes una cosa? Eres la chica más guapa que he visto en mi vida, anda, deja que te invite a una copilla.... ::


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo sabía, está usted de caza!
> 
> Pero bueno, el que avisa no es traidor!:X
> 
> ...



Pues haber BLDP si no le sale un mondongo de medio metro cuando se empiece a quitar la ropa. 
¿Porqué de vez en cuanto hacemos estas cosas?¿Tendrá tratamiento? :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Despues del -40% del otro dia...creo que esa felicitacion se va a perder en el ciberespacio



la felicitacion es para los que compraron ayer, yo llevo FCEL y me comi las bajadas por lo que ahora pierdo un 26%


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la felicitacion es para los que compraron ayer, yo llevo FCEL y me comi las bajadas por lo que ahora pierdo un 26%



Gracias amigos por amenizar mi compra de BDLP :ouch::´(

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 15:00 ----------

Aprovechen las rebajas de XXII oyga!!! Hoy con 5% de descuento!!


----------



## Muttley (13 Mar 2014)

Recomendacion "insider"
FREFF
Metales raros. Descubrieron el yacimiento de metales raros más grande del mundo fuera de China. En sudafrica concretamente...pero en el medio de la nada. Trabajando duro para asegurar suministro electrico, sanitario etc...
En el momento que lo tengan y vendan la extraccion....petardazo.
Eso si, hablamos de a dos años vista, esto no es un penny stock que se calienta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Recomendacion "insider"
> FREFF
> Metales raros. Descubrieron el yacimiento de metales raros más grande del mundo fuera de China. En sudafrica concretamente...pero en el medio de la nada. Trabajando duro para asegurar suministro electrico, sanitario etc...
> En el momento que lo tengan y vendan la extraccion....petardazo.
> Eso si, hablamos de a dos años vista, esto no es un penny stock que se calienta.



Dankje bokkie!

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 15:18 ----------

Buah! la marca del leoncio en Anal Plug!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Mar 2014)

el dax parece una onda sinusoidal en un osciloscopio.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dankje bokkie!
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 15:18 ----------
> 
> Buah! la marca del leoncio en Anal Plug!



Ayer hizo algo parecido y acabó tirando hacia arriba pero en mis adentros creo que es una trampa como un piano lo de estos días.
Como diría Alejandro Sanz BLDP "no es lo mismo" pero como les de por tirar el sector abajo no van a dejar ni las notas del apuntador. ::


----------



## Chila (13 Mar 2014)

Plug y demas son pasto de los leones.
Peligrosisimas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Mar 2014)

dax testeando mínimos intra. FIGHT!


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la felicitacion es para los que compraron ayer, yo llevo FCEL y me comi las bajadas por lo que ahora pierdo un 26%



Hasta que no se vende, no se pierde.

Espero que recupere, por la cuenta que me trae.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Mar 2014)

fundidos. a ver los de ayer.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Hasta que no se vende, no se pierde.
> 
> Espero que recupere, por la cuenta que me trae.



no considero eso del todo cierto, ya que mientras estoy comprado con perdidas, esoty perdiendo la oportunidad de.... perder mas por otro lado


alguien da su voto?:
Abren una porra en internet sobre la eléctrica que fichará a Soria cuando deje de ser ministro - EcoDiario.es


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

no habrá política de apaciguamiento , el tiempo de la diplomacia se acaba , pronto hablaran las armas .


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Mar 2014)




----------



## Topongo (13 Mar 2014)

Fiu fiu, bankia acercandose peligrosamente al 51... 
Creesis que vovera a los 1,35 míticos?
De momento no me planteo entrar, la veo peligrosa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

No me sean trileros, hasta yo se el principio de la prudencia en contabilidad:

*Conservatismo o Prudencia*

_ Este principio general se puede expresar diciendo: «Contabilizar todas las pérdidas cuando se conocen, y las ganancias solamente cuando se hayan realizado»._


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no considero eso del todo cierto, ya que mientras estoy comprado con perdidas, esoty perdiendo la oportunidad de.... perder mas por otro lado



Todo es del color del cristal con el que se mira, lo bueno de estar en pérdidas es que, a poco que suben, te pones muy contento.
.
.
.
.
¿Ya es viernes? Vamos esas boobs, digo plugs, coño


----------



## Chila (13 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Fiu fiu, bankia acercandose peligrosamente al 51...
> Creesis que vovera a los 1,35 míticos?
> De momento no me planteo entrar, la veo peligrosa...



Carlosmaria habla de 1,20..


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien da su voto?:
> Abren una porra en internet sobre la eléctrica que fichará a Soria cuando deje de ser ministro - EcoDiario.es



Quizás ibertrola, quieren enbaucar jubiletas, ACS saca unos bonos canjeables por sus acciones ....


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aburrida la cosa. mMovamos el árbol de los chicharros, que ahí siempre hay diversión



que bueno verle postear por aquí , en que chicharros aconseja meterse si se quiere verde¿? si es que lo sabe ::

¿qué es el ratio de rentabilidad mínima ? es una unidad leoncilla
gracias


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Mar 2014)

Piratón. Se acuerda de mi?

No necesito bolsos, eso para Bertok. Yo quiero bancos en el sea monkey


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


>



Ruizmaputin


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De los cuatro valores que tengo en un terminal abierto, tres son de los que se hablan aquí. Dos están teniendo entradas de mucho gacelo, si llegan al ratio de rentabilidad mínima el reversal les va a doler.
> 
> Go for it!!!



Y ese cuarto porque no lo dice que si no....

3 mensajes por dia desde ayer, Inversobres de esta muere.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Piratón. Se acuerda de mi?
> 
> No necesito bolsos, eso para Bertok. Yo quiero bancos en el sea monkey



El gráf está hecho... falta subirlo al blosh. ¿Al cierre?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

prisa comienza el guano


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El gráf está hecho... falta subirlo al blosh. ¿Al cierre?



Tomese su tiempo DON, un dia hacerlo otro subirlo y al siguiente postear el enlace, que es usted granaino a mucha honra. 8:

Respect for calmaos.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Fiu fiu, bankia acercandose peligrosamente al 51...
> Creesis que vovera a los 1,35 míticos?
> De momento no me planteo entrar, la veo peligrosa...


----------



## Topongo (13 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Carlosmaria habla de 1,20..



La pelea bankiera en el 51 que es la pasta de los institucionales es grande... pero tiene mala pinta

E ITX por la senda del guano poquito a poco, asi con dismulo como comentó ane en su dia, a los ¿90?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tomese su tiempo DON, un dia hacerlo otro subirlo y al siguiente postear el enlace, que es usted granaino a mucha honra. 8:
> 
> Respect for calmaos.



Ya me daré bulla en subir contenidos cuando lo ponga de pago....90€??? :fiufiu:::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

Ya que le tenemos algo ocioso entre chicharros que me puede decir de IBM e Intel.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 16:11 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya me daré bulla en subir contenidos cuando lo ponga de pago....90€??? :fiufiu:::



20 acciones de FCEL le doy yo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya que le tenemos algo ocioso entre chicharros que me puede decir de IBM e Intel.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 16:11 ----------
> 
> ...



IBM en semanal sigue alcistilla, pero parece que viene corrección....le echo un hogo y lo posteo....el finde


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que bueno verle postear por aquí , en que chicharros aconseja meterse si se quiere verde¿? si es que lo sabe ::
> 
> ¿qué es el ratio de rentabilidad mínima ? es una unidad leoncilla
> gracias



Basicamente: no vas a meter 1.000 k en un valor para sacarle 10k .

Chicharros lejos, mas probabilidad de perder que ganar. Y más cuando la bolsa está en stand-by, la gente mala se entretiene en desplumar pardillos.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

natraceutical 0,262 

vamos a ver ahora si prisa pierde los 0,385 y guano premium


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Basicamente: no vas a meter 1.000 k en un valor para sacarle 10k .
> 
> Chicharros lejos, mas probabilidad de perder que ganar. Y más cuando la bolsa está en stand-by, la gente mala se entretiene en desplumar pardillos.



Lo sabía!!!!! Está usted en modo Skar!

Ale, de regalo:







Imprimir, recortar, poner, selfie mientras opera y postear en HVIE35.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

Gracias DON, la pregunta iba dirigida a nuetro leoncio de cabecera, pero le tomo la palabra y el domingo espero los graficos de IBM e intel. Para largo eh, vistamelo bien para que tome confianza, jeje.

PD: Se habra fijado DON que Mon aprovecha hasta los zanks para atizarle, cuando ve el minimo resquicio de calmaos atiza. Que yo no quiero meter mielda pero creo que se merece una respuesta suya, preparela y si puede escribala para el proximo martes.
Respect for calmaos, Mon.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Gracias DON, la pregunta iba dirigida a nuetro leoncio de cabecera, pero le tomo la palabra y el domingo espero los graficos de IBM e intel. Para largo eh, vistamelo bien para que tome confianza, jeje.
> 
> PD: Se habra fijado DON que Mon aprovecha hasta los zanks para atizarle, cuando ve el minimo resquicio de calmaos atiza. Que yo no quiero meter mielda pero creo que se merece una respuesta suya, preparela y si puede escribala para el proximo martes.
> Respect for calmaos, Mon.



Oh, vaya, me ha salido el Attentionwhorismo que llevo dentro....en mi descargo decir que hablaba con ajestreo de Liberbank... y si eso no es un chicharro :fiufiu:

Lo de Mon-Love viene de largo...no me perdona que no le haya confeccionado una tarjeta de visita hasta el momento... Pero estoy en ello, hay varios modelos en consideración:

















:XX: :XX:


----------



## Tono (13 Mar 2014)

Los 10000 se han perdido y nadie sabe como ha sido.

Y eso que MM dice que hoy están en stand by ::::


----------



## tarrito (13 Mar 2014)

no me estará llamando "puñetero" o similar!!???

yoooo!!????

a mí ese rollito de meter pataditas en la espeinilla no me va! :fiufiu:


:X para tod@s


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

nos reiamos del del teletexto eh


----------



## napartarra (13 Mar 2014)

balla otia


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

El cierre de gaps pendientes esta en marcha y no me refiero únicamente a los 9450 8650 :rolleye:


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los 10000 se han perdido y nadie sabe como ha sido.
> 
> Y eso que MM dice que hoy están en stand by ::::



Me refiero a los índices serios. 

A ver chinazo análisis alcista o bajista :


----------



## Se vende (13 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El cierre de gaps pendientes esta en marcha y no me refiero únicamente a los 9450 8650 :rolleye:



menos mal que aparece, por un momento pensaba que nos ibamos a los infiernos.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

a ver señor a la MM , alcista o bajista ? ienso:

como siempre mucho trolear y poco mojarse :bla:


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

Todavía habrá alguno que se reenganche en plug y ballard


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

compra chicharros chaval , dicen que hay una gente mu mala que te quitara la pluma gratis :rolleye:


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a ver señor a la MM , alcista o bajista ? ienso:
> 
> como siempre mucho trolear y poco mojarse :bla:



¿Qué seria este hilo sin su mascota?

misi misi.

No me mojo demasiado,es verdad ¿compró Tesla hace casi un año cuando se lo dije?

Y si es raro que diga algo muy concreto porque no quiero llevarme a nadie por delante, porque también me equivoco ¿sabe?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2014)

Alcista, DON LUIS alcista, que vamos montados en IBM desde los 174 obamas.

Y digame cuando sepa la direccion de los 200 puntos del sp500, le mando por privado el numero de wasa y tal...

Saludos a Fran200 por cierto, que desde que se dio a la buena vida nos dejo un poco huerfanos por aqui.


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Basicamente: no vas a meter 1.000 k en un valor para sacarle 10k .
> 
> Chicharros lejos, mas probabilidad de perder que ganar. Y más cuando la bolsa está en stand-by, la gente mala se entretiene en desplumar pardillos.



Pues yo tengo mil euros para MIS vacaciones, los he metido en Plug. Pueden pasar dos cosas:
Si sale bien invito a mi mujer 
Si hago un x10 .... ¡Cómo me lo voy a pasar!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

Signs of a stock market top? "Absolutely not," says Barry Ritholtz


es decir esto, y corregir


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

IBM 187 por encima entrada largo, cierre dos sesiones al menos por encima

Recortes adicionales por debajo de 183, habría que esperarla en los 174 para pensar en hacer un intento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Todavía habrá alguno que se reenganche en plug y ballard



Yo he visto a alguna enganchada a un Plug.....::::::::::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues yo tengo mil euros para MIS vacaciones, los he metido en Plug.
> Si me sale bien me llevo a mi mujer, si doblo o hago un x10 .... ¡Cómo me lo voy a pasar!



pos yo he metido 2000 en NTC para 2-3 días

si sale bien, me voy de vacaciones sin mis suegros ::


es broma eh, lo de la suegra, la orden está puesta a ver si llega


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alcista, DON LUIS alcista, que vamos montados en IBM desde los 174 obamas.
> 
> Y digame cuando sepa la direccion de los 200 puntos del sp500, le mando por privado el numero de wasa y tal...
> 
> Saludos a Fran200 por cierto, que desde que se dio a la buena vida nos dejo un poco huerfanos por aqui.



Bien elegida la entrada, coincide con el nivel que he dado en el anterior mensaje. Me parece que usted necesita poca halluda


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2014)

Les leo y tanto optimismo pechopalomista me obliga a logarme para hacer de contrapeso

Winter is coming


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Les leo y tanto optimismo pechopalomista me obliga a logarme para hacer de contrapeso
> 
> Winter is coming



Tranquilo Monsieur Bertok, ya sabe que las tendencias son alcistas hasta que dejan de serlo. ::

Lo malo es que nos damos cuenta cuando ya es tarde :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

el nasdaq pierde los 4300 parece


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Tranquilo Monsieur Bertok, ya sabe que las tendencias son alcistas hasta que dejan de serlo. ::
> 
> Lo malo es que nos damos cuenta cuando ya es tarde :XX:



Mójese y opine si el nivel del 1840 en el SP va a aguantar la embestida.

Y no se salga por la tangente en plan leónidas pelón ::


----------



## Se vende (13 Mar 2014)

echen una mano al dax


----------



## Chila (13 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> natraceutical 0,262
> 
> vamos a ver ahora si prisa pierde los 0,385 y guano premium



A 0,22 voy dentro.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

venga ntc un poquito más los 0,256.... vamos....



edito: YUJU!!

( ya veremos en 2 días si es yuju o auch)


0,256 es el 161,80 de la proyección de caída entre los 2 últimos peaks



reedito 0,253 OUCH!!

pero por qué querré coger un cuchillo que cae no aprendo, no tengo disciplina ni nada.... dejo mi método por calentones


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

alcistillas , salid ratitas :Baile:


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

No se si jugarme 10.000 $ buscando cierre de cortos en ANR....


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mójese y opine si el nivel del 1840 en el SP va a aguantar la embestida.
> 
> Y no se salga por la tangente en plan leónidas pelón ::



¿Usted cree que lo va a tocar en esta serie?

Ahora mismo es insignificante incluso un recorte a los 1794, con la serie que llevamos a largo. 
Como comentaba ayer con Pollastre se está configurando una tendencia a medio, y de momento poco que decir. Pero los 1900 pre 2.ooo (que bonito quedaría) no son descartables, con unas últimas inyecciones de droja.


----------



## Se vende (13 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alcistillas , salid ratitas :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No se si jugarme 10.000 $ buscando cierre de cortos en ANR....



Esperate al proximo vencimiento,aun no esta claro que quieran empezar a recomprar


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Usted cree que lo va a tocar en esta serie?
> 
> Ahora mismo es insignificante incluso un recorte a los 1794, con la serie que llevamos a largo.
> Como comentaba ayer con Pollastre se está configurando una tendencia a medio, y de momento poco que decir. Pero los 1900 pre 2.ooo (que bonito quedaría) no son descartables, con unas últimas inyecciones de droja.



Le propongo cambio de avatar ::::::







Yo sí que creo que los vamos a tocar a corto.

Se le echaba de menos en el jilo


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esperate al proximo vencimiento,aun no esta claro que quieran empezar a recomprar



La verdad es que no acabo de verlo claro no. ¿Verla por debajo de 4 seria mu jevi no? Pero tiene toda la pinta:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

¿Esto es normal que lo pidan en las ofertas de curro usanas?

*•Implacable ability to tell a good impromptu joke (or) demonstrable authority over a sizeable, wireless secret robot army *

:: x 10000000000000000000


----------



## IRobot (13 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esto es normal que lo pidan en las ofertas de curro usanas?
> 
> *•Implacable ability to tell a good impromptu joke (or) demonstrable authority over a sizeable, wireless secret robot army *
> 
> :: x 10000000000000000000



Well, I could deal with the second one...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Le propongo cambio de avatar ::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acepte el avatar MM , no me obligue a ser malo :no:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

4% de remontada en la subasta de NTC


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> La verdad es que no acabo de verlo claro no. ¿Verla por debajo de 4 seria mu jevi no? Pero tiene toda la pinta:fiufiu:



De heavy nada,en bolsa todo es posible,recordemos que anr hasta 2013 era de las pocas carboneras usanas que habia presentado fcf positivos todos los años.Pero eso ha cambiado ahora mismo no generan caja y llevan una importante deuda a sus espaldas.Dicho esto hay un monton de acciones prestadas,algun dia tendran que devolverlas a sus legitimos dueños...cuando? Esa es la gran incognita.Yo no me jugaria 10k$ en una empresa que si bien tiene muchas probabilidades de sobrevivir, la realidad es q o empieza a subir el precio del carbon o tendran que quemar la caja


----------



## TenienteDan (13 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> La verdad es que no acabo de verlo claro no. ¿Verla por debajo de 4 seria mu jevi no? Pero tiene toda la pinta:fiufiu:



Cuchillo, bajar, coger... y esas cosas


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> De heavy nada,en bolsa todo es posible,recordemos que anr hasta 2013 era de las pocas carboneras usanas que habia presentado fcf positivos todos los años.Pero eso ha cambiado ahora mismo no generan caja y llevan una importante deuda a sus espaldas.Dicho esto hay un monton de acciones prestadas,algun dia tendran que devolverlas a sus legitimos dueños...cuando? Esa es la gran incognita.Yo no me jugaria 10k$ en una empresa que si bien tiene muchas probabilidades de sobrevivir la realidad es q o empieza a subir el carbon o tendran que quemar la caja



Yo estaba pensando mas en un cierre de medianos buscando un 7-10% en un par de dias...Para largo ni con un palo...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

QUOTE=Se vende;11168478]




[/QUOTE]

volviendo del carrefull express , de comprar 500 botellines de Heineken , hay que celebrar que mis cortos 10030 ya están en positivo :Baile:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Mar 2014)

El resumen de estos últimos días de bolsa podría ser expresado en el tag "cuatrohuevismo en auge" ::

Quería haber vendido algo de SAN a 6,7 y me dormí en los laureles...


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Mar 2014)

Les dejo hay faena!!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Mar 2014)

Hace fresco, ¿no?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Les dejo *hay *faena!!



::::


----------



## sr.anus (13 Mar 2014)

> =muertoviviente;11168643]QUOTE=Se vende;11168478]



volviendo del carrefull express , de comprar 500 botellines de Heineken , hay que celebrar que mis cortos 10030 ya están en positivo :Baile:[/QUOTE]

Es usted una maquina, solo ha soportado cientos de puntos en contra, llevando varios contratos del ibex le iba a ver yo soportar 300 puntos en contra


El papel lo soporta todo


----------



## davidautentico (13 Mar 2014)

Los mercados se están poniendo muy nerviosos. Putin no va de broma

El USDJPY está cayendo como si no hubiera mañana y el franco suizo se está apreciando. 

FEAR is on air


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Como van esos culetes??


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (13 Mar 2014)

Entro, saludo a la afición, pongo de manifiesto mis calzoncillos cagaos de gacela y me piro.
El mercado me está pidiendo que devuelva el préstamo que me hizo el año pasao :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

asi es , putin no va en broma , pero occidente no le dejara salirse con la suya , eso seria una reedicion de la política de apaciguamiento y eso es un error que occidente no volverá a cometer :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

Arensivia ha hablado. Reflexionemos en silencio sus palabras.


----------



## sr.anus (13 Mar 2014)

yo si celebro el guano

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCL2AhB8AZQ
<****** width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/VCL2AhB8AZQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></******>)
Si alguien me hace el favor de decirme como se añaden los videos del youtube ::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

les dejo una oportunidad a mis ojos, con stop ceñido si quieren:











yo había puesto en 0,256 porque me parecía excesivo que se fuese al número redondo, pues se ha ido...

bueno, hagan lo que les salga del escroto ;D


----------



## paulistano (13 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo si celebro el guano
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCL2AhB8AZQ
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]VCL2AhB8AZQ[/YOUTUBE]


Copias el código después del = de tu enlace. Y lo pone dentro de las pestañas que se crean cuando clickas el icono de "youtube" en la parte superior del cuadro donde se escriben los mensajes.


Les he leído rápido, feliz en liquidez y pensando qué trastorno tendrá MV en la cabeza, ha sido aparecer MM por aquí y el minino tratando de llamar la atención, como sea....los antiguos aún nos acordamos del sopapo que le metió en su día:ouch:

Le habrá quedado un trauma.


----------



## sr.anus (13 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]VCL2AhB8AZQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Copias el código después del = de tu enlace. Y lo pone dentro de las pestañas que se crean cuando clickas el icono de "youtube" en la parte superior del cuadro donde se escriben los mensajes.
> ...




a mi no me aparece el icono youtube... antes si aparecia:|:|:| calopez no me metas trollanos


Buscamos punto para sacar unos cuantos puntitos al sp, en corto claro


----------



## davinci (13 Mar 2014)

¿No parece un buen momento para tener el dinero cerca, y no en esos gráficos fluctuantes?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

por cierto, deoleo se ha vuelto a joder la directriz que estaba trazando.... si no la recupera mañana, igual camino los 0,345 o menos











dejemos una orden ahí para los próximos 3-4 días a ver qué pasa.



Prosegur es posible que mañana intradía guanee y marque mínimos de los últimos 6 meses



Una conejita de Playboy, condenada a prisi?n por no declarar los regalos de su amante octogenario | loc | EL MUNDO


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Mar 2014)

Pues la verdad entre el señor putin y los cosacos ucranianos, no se a quien prefiero.... acuerdese de lo buenos que eran los talivanes afganos cuando luchaban contra los malvados rusos....


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Mar 2014)

Menudo rejonazo han metido en K+S, está a puntito de perder la alcista.:

Si el SP le da por cerrar por debajo de los 1850 pueden venir caidas en próximos días.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 20:12 ----------

Menudo movida en Plug, de nuevo peponeando y en los 8 dólares.
¿Sigue alguien dentro?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

Cramer: Build new portfolio with these 5 stocks


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Mar 2014)

Buenas tardes, ¿algún alma caritativa tiene una invitación para forocoches? ¿me la puede enviar por mp?
Se les puede recompensar con un puñadito de acciones de FCEL.


----------



## sr.anus (13 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ¿algún alma caritativa tiene una invitación para forocoches? ¿me la puede enviar por mp?
> Se les puede recompensar con un puñadito de acciones de FCEL.



mande email por mp y se la mando


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Mar 2014)

Pero, ¿que ha pasado aqui?

Si estabamos hace unos días en el universo verde-flor

Vaya, vaya..


----------



## musgooo (13 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ¿algún alma caritativa tiene una invitación para forocoches? ¿me la puede enviar por mp?
> Se les puede recompensar con un puñadito de acciones de FCEL.



Complicado. ¿Sabes que las puedes comprar haciendo una donación no? No están caras. A 5 euros o eso.

LOL que llevan 50k recaudados

[Donaciones] [VOL X] FC Solidario. 50.000€ y subiendo. Para el vol XX, 100.000€ - ForoCoches


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Mar 2014)

Ganas de meter cortos aumentando.ienso:


<a href="http://imgur.com/DN61Tuc"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/DN61Tuc.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Menudo rejonazo han metido en K+S, está a puntito de perder la alcista.:
> 
> Si el SP le da por cerrar por debajo de los 1850 pueden venir caidas en próximos días.
> 
> ...



K+S ha presentado resultados malos, que siga la corrección y quizás sea un valor para entrar.


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> mande email por mp y se la mando



Mp enviado, no sabe lo que se lo agradezco.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cramer: Build new portfolio with these 5 stocks


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mójese y opine si el nivel del 1840 en el SP va a aguantar la embestida.
> 
> Y no se salga por la tangente en plan leónidas pelón ::





Pues parece que pronto veremos si esos 1840 aguantan.


----------



## Durmiente (13 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues parece que pronto veremos si esos 1840 aguantan.



No ha llegado a tocar los 1840 pero está rebotando un poquito.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (13 Mar 2014)

Draghi apunta contra el euro y reconoce que el BCE prepara medidas adicionales - elEconomista.es

muy calmado está este hilo.......
se precipita el asunto muchachosss
Drogi troleando con el euroMerkel coqueteando en 1,4
En turquia revueltas con muertos a saco
En venezuela revueltas con muertos a saco y aumentando
En crimea referendun el domingo con rusia movilizando militares de nuevo y los alemanes entrando al trapo ya
Y ahora mismo en Donest enfrentamientos con muertos ya

Y mañana es vierneeeesss.....!!!!
Nos vamos a 6000??
::


----------



## jaialro (13 Mar 2014)

Aqui estava la clave.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

que gap a la baja mas chachi nos espera mañana :Baile:

este rally nos terminara llevando al cierre del gap 8650 a principios de abril ienso:


----------



## NaNDeTe (13 Mar 2014)

los 8miles no pero el gapsito ese de 94xx si lo veo posible... mañana veremos que valores quieren mandar a la mierda aprovechando toda la mierda esta de rusos y draghis.

Los 8miles los veo para julio aprox, , que el verano siempre suele ser guanoso.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

solo falta MV que diga: mañana abrimos con gap


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

Blog del SeaMonkey: Ohú que Ajetreo!

Ufff voy a descansar un rato.... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> los 8miles no pero el gapsito ese de 94xx si lo veo posible... mañana veremos que valores quieren mandar a la mierda aprovechando toda la mierda esta de rusos y draghis.
> 
> Los 8miles los veo para julio aprox, , que el verano siempre suele ser guanoso.



el 9450 fijo y alta probabilidad de cerrar también el 8650 si hay rally en dos tramos con rebote en la mm200 quizá ienso:

ahí dejo el trolleo profetico :rolleye:

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 21:15 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> solo falta MV que diga: mañana abrimos con gap



el after asi lo indica :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero, ¿que ha pasado aqui?
> 
> Si estabamos hace unos días en el universo verde-flor
> 
> Vaya, vaya..



algunos vendimos 3/4 de la cartera entre mierc.juev.viernes


tengo que concentrarme y no comprar estos días. grrr. lo de ntc me saldrá bien creo pero....

ganas de entrar mañana en el guano de prosegur aumentando...


----------



## Chila (13 Mar 2014)

Ojo el 0,20 rn ntc ane.


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2014)

jaialro dijo:


> Aqui estava la clave.



A ver, no puede pegar usted un grafico en Silverlight...


----------



## NaNDeTe (13 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ganas de entrar mañana en el guano de prosegur aumentando...



oztia pues esta apoyado en la directriz alcista que trae desde el 10 de agosto de 2011... los indicadores en estan con diveregencia alcista, sobretodo macd


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> A ver, no puede pegar usted un grafico en Silverlight...



Yo creo que si cierra los ojos y lo intenta desde el fondo de su corazón lo logrará.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Blog del SeaMonkey: Ohú que Ajetreo!
> 
> Ufff voy a descansar un rato.... ::



En este blog iré subiendo los análisis que vayan diciendo las voces ::

tu no estas bien chaval


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> En este blog iré subiendo los análisis que vayan diciendo las voces ::
> 
> *tu no estas bien chaval *



Le dijo la sartén al cazo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> En este blog iré subiendo los análisis que vayan diciendo las voces ::
> 
> tu no estas bien chaval



No te sobra razón pezqueñin... :no:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## IRobot (13 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que si cierra los ojos y lo intenta desde el fondo de su corazón lo logrará.





muertoviviente dijo:


> En este blog iré subiendo los análisis que vayan diciendo las voces ::
> 
> tu no estas bien chaval





Ajetreo dijo:


> Le dijo la sartén al cazo





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No te sobra razón pezqueñin... :no:



Son ustedes unos cachondos... 
El Jato con el gap de mañana hoy no duerme de la emoción. Se le nota contento y feliz. :rolleye:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Mar 2014)

El tema de ucrania y crimea es para tomarselo en serio. Mañana voy a deshacer muchas posiciones aunque sean con perdidas.

Me voy a dormir. Buenas noches a todos, incluido al jato.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2014)

Sobre Corticeira ,faltan unos retoques www.thinkinvalue.com


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Mar 2014)

Futuros en rojos pasión de viernes...


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Futuros en rojos pasión de viernes...




Buenos días.

Nikkei -3.3%


----------



## Topongo (14 Mar 2014)

Vamos sacando los tonuelitos entonces? 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Mar 2014)

Buenas tías, espero que el día acabe mejor de lo que empieza.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

Rojo pasión, perderemos un montón.

Pero al menos habrá boobies e imágenes burbujistas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Mar 2014)

Guanos dias.

Es posible que si Arcelor baja hasta 10.40 compre un poquillo...sólo posible.


----------



## Durmiente (14 Mar 2014)

Hoy se va a animar el hilo.

Va de guano. (Que es lo que gusta...)


----------



## rufus (14 Mar 2014)

Bueno que, para cuando el gap de 9400


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

bienvenidos al viernes negron :Baile:

apertura con gap que ya cerraremos dios sabe cuando y continuación bajista , en su momento fueron advertidos ratitas alcistillas , el que avisa no es traidor , ahora el guano purificador hara el resto :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Hoy se va a animar el hilo.
> 
> Va de guano. (Que es lo que gusta...)



Pues claro. Es el origen de este santo hilo. El guano premium.


----------



## tesorero (14 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.
Jato, no lo entiendo vamos a tapar un gap dejando otro por el camino, así no hay manera.


----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

Hoy game over?


----------



## Tono (14 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Marramiau póngase corto si se atreve. O compre Bankias.
Hoy lo que toca es un reversal hasta los 10150. 

Vaya ostia se llevaron los japos ayer :ouch:

*Draghi asegura que el BCE adoptará medidas si la baja inflación persiste*



> El presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Mario Draghi, ha asegurado que está dispuesto a adoptar nuevas medidas "decisivas" en caso de que la inflación persista en niveles de demasiados bajos, aumentado así el riesgo de deflación, y ha subrayado el impacto que "sin duda" está teniendo la fortaleza del euro en los bajos precios.



Draghi asegura que el BCE adoptará medidas si la baja inflación persiste


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Jato, no lo entiendo vamos a tapar un gap dejando otro por el camino, así no hay manera.



cuando hay gap hay alegría eso esta comprobado científicamente , este gap a la baja que creo dejaremos un tiempo sin cerrar dara mucho juego , si todo sale bien lo cerraremos a finales de abril principios de mayo ienso:

antes también cerraremos el 8650 :baba:


----------



## sr.anus (14 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Marramiau póngase corto si se atreve. O compre Bankias.
> Hoy lo que toca es un reversal hasta los 10150.
> ...



gap a la baja gatuno.. yo creo en el reversal


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Marramiau póngase corto si se atreve. O compre Bankias.
> Hoy lo que toca es un reversal hasta los 10150.
> ...



servidor lleva corto desde el 4 de marzo en 10030 , porque sabia que iríamos a cerrar el gap 9450 y que todo rebotito seria una trampa atrapagacelas ejpertitas 8:


----------



## tesorero (14 Mar 2014)

Una opinión constructiva sobre las páginas del pirata y OoM. El fondo blanco es muy chillón y cansa la vista.


----------



## Tono (14 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor lleva corto desde el 4 de marzo en 10030 , porque sabia que iríamos a cerrar el gap 9450 y que todo rebotito seria una trampa atrapagacelas ejpertitas 8:




el gap que le van a cerrar a usted es el que tiene debajo del rabo 

qué bonitas se ven las iberdrolas, es lo que tiene hacer publicidad captaviejas


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza :no:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Mar 2014)

bio a 0,78


----------



## tesorero (14 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza :no:



Jato, hemos abandonado tanto la esperanza, que es que ya nos la estamos volviendo a encontrar por el camino.


----------



## Geyperman (14 Mar 2014)

Hoy nuestro amigo Pandoro tiene mucho trabajo


----------



## ane agurain (14 Mar 2014)

lo de iberdrola es raro


----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

Bankia tiene participación en Iberdrola y Mapfre.

Eso explica muchos extraños movimientos de esos valores, creo.


----------



## Tono (14 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Bankia tiene participación en Iberdrola y Mapfre.
> 
> Eso explica muchos extraños movimientos de esos valores, creo.



Ya he repetido por activa y por pasiva que la necesidad de vender Iberdrola por parte de Bankia y ACS los obliga a subir el valor. Los 5,50 llegarán.
Además Iberdrola tiene que vender su 30% de Gamesa. Lo que a su vez obliga a subir el precio de ésta.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Mar 2014)

por cierto PRT ha cambiado la web


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

vamos Ibex , vamos putita :Baile:

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 09:48 ----------

el viernes negron es lo que tiene


----------



## ane agurain (14 Mar 2014)

el epic reversal se antoja dificil


----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

bankia -4%


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya he repetido por activa y por pasiva que la necesidad de vender Iberdrola por parte de Bankia y ACS los obliga a subir el valor. Los 5,50 llegarán.
> Además Iberdrola tiene que vender su 30% de Gamesa. Lo que a su vez obliga a subir el precio de ésta.



Lo que viene a ser una reacción en cadena (para lo bueno y para lo malo también)


----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

No sabes como me alegro que los hinbersores de bankia al 1,51 esten palmando bastante pasta. Es mi único consuelo de hoy.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2014)

seguro que son ellos los que estan vendiendo y compraran mas abajo


----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

En teoría dicen que no podían vender en 90 días pero ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2014)

Mucho cuidadín con la pinta que está tomando el putibesh


----------



## Topongo (14 Mar 2014)

El gobierno era el que no podía vender en 90 dias otro paquete no?
Menudo guano premium Bankiero...
Mis condolencias al forero aquel que al final le entro la orden en 55...


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Mar 2014)

Y hoy de nuevo los que menos bajan, abertis, enagas,amadeus, REE...


----------



## Robopoli (14 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El gobierno era el que no podía vender en 90 dias otro paquete no?
> Menudo guano premium Bankiero...
> Mis condolencias al forero aquel que al final le entro la orden en 55...



Conmigo no se mostró tan solidario cuando hice mi entrada en BLDP ::


----------



## Topongo (14 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Conmigo no se mostró tan solidario cuando hice mi entrada en BLDP ::



Fue como la mia de DLIA mas o menos...
creo que fuimos solidarios mutuamente en el hilo smallcaps...


----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

Si espresáramos condolencias cada vez que palmamos pasta, esto sería un velatorio. Aburridos os tendría ya de mis meteduras de pata.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Conmigo no se mostró tan solidario cuando hice mi entrada en BLDP ::





.
Afortunadamente la chica tenía un buen culo con el que amortiguar el golpe.

Y no, no voy a hacer el comentario que sigue a continuación, por si está Ajetreo leyendo. :fiufiu:

Buen fin de semana, tienen la oportunidad histórica de quedarse abiertos y ver como afecta una World War a las cotizaciones bursátiles. Eso si que son fundamentales.


----------



## MattCoy (14 Mar 2014)

Tranquilos, estad tranquilos. Servidor se ha puesto corto esta misma mañana. Sin ninguna duda vamos directos a los 11000


----------



## Hannibal (14 Mar 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Afortunadamente la chica tenía un buen culo con el que amortiguar el golpe.
> 
> Y no, no voy a hacer el comentario que sigue a continuación, por si está Ajetreo leyendo. :fiufiu:
> ...



Exageraos. Uropa no va a permitir una WW a la puerta de unas elecciones uropedas, y Putin no es tan tonto como para atacar él y cargar con el papel de malo de la peli.

El problema es que hasta que se resuelva, vamos a dar muchos bandazos como hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

occidente no puede ceder porque eso seria política de apaciguamiento y Rusia tampoco porque la OTAN completaría el cerco , además de que meter las tropas y luego salir corriendo lo veo difícil aunque no imposible , por algo no llevan insignias .

el choque es muy probable y si alguien cede casi seguro será Rusia ienso:


----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

Seguro que me llevo menos balazos en Ucrania que siguiendo al Ibex.


----------



## NaNDeTe (14 Mar 2014)

parece que el mercado confia en que mts estuviese formando un segundo hombro d hchi y ha rebotado en el pico de ese supuesto hombro en 10'50


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Mar 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Afortunadamente la chica tenía un buen culo con el que amortiguar el golpe.
> 
> Y no, no voy a hacer el comentario que sigue a continuación, por si está Ajetreo leyendo. :fiufiu:
> ...



Y será nuclear, el holocausto está cerca, anda que....como os gusta un drama ::


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

El churribex esperando a la apertura USANA


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Y será nuclear, el holocausto está cerca, anda que....como os gusta un drama ::



.
Que es viernes y era /IRONIC MODE ON ... hay que decirlo todo.

La crisis de los misiles de Cuba fue mucho más "tensa" que esta, y no pasó nada.


----------



## mpbk (14 Mar 2014)

pfff acabo de palmar 250€, como lo véis? porque no me sali ayer de una acción cuando tocaba y m ha saltado el stop....

creo que necesito un break. hay que ser inutil


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Y será nuclear, el holocausto está cerca, anda que....*como os gusta un drama* ::



eh?...esto...Estamos en burbuja.info

::


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> eh?...esto...Estamos en burbuja.info
> 
> ::



Burbuja cuando hay malas noticias suben los accesos y los hilos, y el hilo hvei cuando hay guano umentan los mensajes.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lones-compra-de-ono-que-se-firmara-lunes.html

Ya nos han jodio una oportunidad, la última OPS desde Terra ¿no?


----------



## kilipdg (14 Mar 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Burbuja cuando hay malas noticias suben los accesos y los hilos, y el hilo hvei cuando hay guano umentan los mensajes.



Que me lo digan a mi, que abres un par de mensajes de brote verde y no entra ni Peter, en cambio en los de guano la peña mete replys como si no hubiera un mañana xD


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El gobierno era el que no podía vender en 90 dias otro paquete no?
> Menudo guano premium Bankiero...
> Mis condolencias al forero aquel que al final le entro la orden en 55...



Bankia en poco tiempo se pondrá de nuevo apetitiosa para entrar otra vez si sigue a este ritmo... :baba:

Pero aún no. Aún le queda un poco para que sea REALMENTE apetitosa.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> eh?...esto...Estamos en burbuja.info
> 
> ::





.
Por ahí iban los tiros, tu si que conoces burbuja ... :XX:


----------



## Montegrifo (14 Mar 2014)

Poco movimientos veo por aquí para la que está cayendo. Señal de que hay más pillado de lo que pensábamos y de que a esto todavía le quedan unas cuantas vueltas de tuerca. Gota a gota se va a hacer un río de sangre


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Poco movimientos veo por aquí para la que está cayendo. Señal de que hay más pillado de lo que pensábamos y de que a esto todavía le quedan unas cuantas vueltas de tuerca. Gota a gota se va a hacer un río de sangre



el personal ha caído en la trampa , veo mucho dolor , pero es el destino del gacelerio ni mas ni menos :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)

Vamos a por otra sesión sado-maso...preparen Hemoal pero no mezclen hehe


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (14 Mar 2014)

A mi me la pela, si hay que sangrar se sangra.
La sangre y el dolor son buenos. Purgan el alma y la carne juas juas juas.
Además, acaso alguno de los que pululamos por este hilo pensamos en serio que esto iba parriba de verdad??
Lo de Ucrania no es más que una escusa para llevar acabo el plan que había establecido.
Y si se derrumba la bolsa mejor que mejor, más barato se podrá comprar para el próximo tobogán.
Y si sube, de puta madreeeee, dejamos un cartucho metido para tal menester y listo. Si se quema y explota pues oigan, más se perdió en cuba ::

Asi pues venga!!!!
Que corra la sangre de gacela, de leon, de pandoro y hasta de su pta madre!!!!


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> A mi me la pela, si hay que sangrar se sangra.
> La sangre y el dolor son buenos. Purgan el alma y la carne juas juas juas.
> Además, acaso alguno de los que pululamos por este hilo pensamos en serio que esto iba parriba de verdad??
> Lo de Ucrania no es más que una escusa para llevar acabo el plan que había establecido.
> ...



NO habrá usted confunido las pastillitas de la mañana ¿no? Fïjese a ver si esas pastillitas rosas tienen el simbolo de Mitsubishi...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Mar 2014)

Ahora sí que sí...vamos a morir todos. Cienes de veces.

¡Mis Zeltias!


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

cerramos cortos 10030 del 4 de marzo en 9780 , abrimos largos , al final putin se rajara , la parte débil siempre se raja


----------



## Krim (14 Mar 2014)

Venga, pues ahora que viene el guano, y todo el mundo tiene claro que nos vamos a por los 300 en el IBEX...yo entro largo. Que quieren que les diga.


----------



## Tono (14 Mar 2014)

Pues aquí otro que aguantará hasta los 11000, asín caigan misiles sobre el Kremlin

¿he oído mal o alguien dijo que la caída del Ibex es signo de que tendrá lugar la 3ª Guerra Mundial? 
Ojalá seamos alguna vez tan importantes.

Gato reparta alguna de esas cervezas que ha comprado, ya sabe, para acompañar las palomitas hasta que cierre el gap del 9400


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2014)

Como veis entrar en hispania???


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (14 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> NO habrá usted confunido las pastillitas de la mañana ¿no? Fïjese a ver si esas pastillitas rosas tienen el simbolo de Mitsubishi...



Pues ahora que lo dice......en mi mix de nueces y avellanas matutino, habia una que sabía muy rara, pero me la comí igual en lugar de escupirla :ouch:



LÁNGARO dijo:


> Como veis entrar en hispania???



Yo creo que tiene que ser más barata :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (14 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Como veis entrar en hispania???



te tiñes la cara con betún, te subes a una patera y ya está

puedes entrar por Viveiro si dices que las corrientes te llevaron hasta allí


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Mar 2014)

El Ibex ha hecho, o esta haciendo, algo así, desde hace varias semanas.





Si se confirma y nos vamos para abajo, nos vamos a los 9100/9200...mas o menos. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dice......en mi mix de nueces y avellanas matutino, habia una que sabía muy rara, pero me la comí igual en lugar de escupirla :ouch:


----------



## Chila (14 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bio a 0,78



Buff menos mal que vendi a 0,855.
Bankia se despeña, vigilancia que aun podremos sacarle dinero otra vez.


----------



## Topongo (14 Mar 2014)

Tono se nos mueren las BMe...
Acabaremos piramidadndo...
Al tiempo..


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

los largos son buscando el reversal y confiando en que el soporte semanal el central de bollinger funcione ienso:

ahora mismo aprox el central de bollinger en semanal esta en 9890 , si cerramos por debajo el guano no tendrá fin , sino volamos para el vencimiento de marzo que ya esta muy cerca :Baile:


----------



## Algas (14 Mar 2014)

Dolooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr::::::::


----------



## guanobursatil (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)

Y la peña piramidando el rebote, le van a dejar la cuenta para el finde maja, maja...

Un clásico gacelero


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Bankia se despeña, vigilancia que aun podremos sacarle dinero otra vez.



Yo ya tengo toda mi atención centrada en Bankia, aunque voy a esperar que acabe este descalabro general. Cuando eso suceda, seguramente entre.

PD. Alé Zaragoza alé alé!


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Mar 2014)

Buenos días guanosos

Nadie esta corto o que? Para algo estan los cortos, para proteger las bajadas 

Pues yo sigo en Bankia, no tengo ganas de pagarle a Montoro por andar en mete saca. Si me apetece ya piramidare mas abajo

Debo reconocer que el gato está mas comedido últimamente, no insulta, no se pone hasta el rabo de, como era eso que bebia prisco o algo así.¿se estara volviendo gata? :


----------



## Chila (14 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tono se nos mueren las BMe...
> Acabaremos piramidadndo...
> Al tiempo..



No bajan tanto...
Me llama mts, ya ha tocado 10,50 y viene desde 13....


----------



## Galifrey (14 Mar 2014)

Guanos días.

Contemos penas:

No tengo dudas en mantener enagas, e.on, itx y caf. Aguantan con dignidad el guano.

Tengo infinitas dudas sobre si mantener natra. Sería vender con un humillante -20, pero el tema no es tanto las pérdidas como incrementar la cantidad en liquidez por si este guano es el bueno.

Está todo más emocionante de la cuenta, ¿no?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Mar 2014)

en 9720 aprox DEBERÍA parar un poco, porque es la línea de varios rebotes atrás


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias bajistillas, edulcoren sus vidas con algo de azucar. Las penas con azucar son menos penas.

Que sangre con el ibex, y queda toda la tarde. Remonta o revienta. Ayer ya se paso el certificador por alemania con la potasa...ya que esta por el viejo continente igual se pasa por nuestra querida piel de toro.

Amonoh arcistah.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Mar 2014)

Jodio P, que bueno es con los gifs. El tio tiene un master en ello.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2014)

Veo un -2% y me acerco a saludaros


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Chila (14 Mar 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo ya tengo toda mi atención centrada en Bankia, aunque voy a esperar que acabe este descalabro general. Cuando eso suceda, seguramente entre.
> 
> PD. Alé Zaragoza alé alé!



¿zaragocista?


----------



## MattCoy (14 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues mis cortos van viento en popa... liquido la mitad de la posición, porque, aunque me jode estar en linea con el gato, creo que estos son los minimos del dia... y las ganancias realizadas, son ganancias, que ya llevo muchas operaciones en verde, ponerse en rojo por avaricia.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (14 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Guanos días.
> 
> Contemos penas:
> 
> ...



a mí me da igual vender con -20% que con -25%, con la posibilidad de rebote la semana que viene. 

hoy aguantan en mínimos de 6 meses tras tocarlos ence y prosegur


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿zaragocista?



Sufridor zaragocista, mayormente :ouch:

Especialmente en estos días de "guano para todos".


----------



## Snowball (14 Mar 2014)

Joder que ha pasado?

VAle que los futuros USA vienen en rojo (poquito) pero mucha bajada no?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

paso a saludar, luego hacemos un poco de sangre


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2014)

creo que lo mejor sera cerrar todo y el martes vemos lo que ha pasado, si mantengo bajará mas, si vendo se dará la vuelta, es todo psicologico, por lo tanto a disfrutar el finde y ya veremos.

suerte a los que se queden mirando la pantalla...


----------



## Chila (14 Mar 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Sufridor zaragocista, mayormente :ouch:
> 
> Especialmente en estos días de "guano para todos".



Eso si que es guano del bueno...


----------



## Snowball (14 Mar 2014)

Será por esto ? 




> *Russia Warns Of East Ukraine Invasion To "Defend Compatriots", EU Threatens Gazprom, Rosneft CEOs With Visa Ban *


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Muy buenos los gifs,

Les dejo y vengo y el jato largo que se va a comer el gap del rally de navidad que ha repetido mas que el ajo.

Pónganse los cinturones.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

escucho reversal :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

Para ser mi primera experiencia rectal con el Ibex, no he llorado mucho.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> paso a saludar, luego hacemos un poco de sangre



llegas tarde chaval , servidor ya hizo leña del árbol caído


----------



## amago45 (14 Mar 2014)

No parece que rusos y americanos sean muy amigos ... ...


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Para ser mi primera experiencia rectal con el Ibex, no he llorado mucho.



No has visto nada, cuando gire de verdad, el empalamiento a los chicharros gambles será del 50% minimo


----------



## Algas (14 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> paso a saludar, luego hacemos un poco de sangre




Mientras no vendo no pierdo


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Mientras no vendo no pierdo



En los chicharros no funciona. En valores mas solidos es esperar y cobrar el dividendo pero en los chicharros es susto o muelte


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Para ser mi primera experiencia rectal con el Ibex, no he llorado mucho.



La primera vez nunca se olvida...::

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 14:25 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> escucho reversal :fiufiu:



No nos engañemos. Esto es un puto desastre. ::::::


----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

Con los gifs de pepi se me ha hecho más ameno.

Lo que tengo claro es que te puedes tirar horas y horas estudiando AT y AF ... que al final, el vuelo de una mosca en Chipre te rompe todos los esquemas. Siendo lo de la mosca la excusa y supuesta explicación para romperlos ... Curioso mundillo este en el que no sé hasta que punto se premia el esfuerzo realizado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> escucho reversal :fiufiu:



No nos autoengañemos. Esto es un puto desastre. ::::::


----------



## Topongo (14 Mar 2014)

como esto siga asi con un poquito de ayuda sacamos los tonuelitos a certificar, hay unas cuantas con el -5% a puntito de caramelo.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No nos autoengañemos. Esto es un puto desastre. ::::::



yo soy MV y si MV dice reversal es por algo :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Tono (14 Mar 2014)

Joer, entre Ferrovial y el SAN me han desplumado.
Pero la moral que da ver Iberdrola en verde no tiene precio.



¿Os quejáis de BME? pero si es una puñetera comparsa, hoy está haciendo caja a manos llenas. 
si el IBEX sigue así a sobresaltos nos inflamos a dividendos.


----------



## Eurocrack (14 Mar 2014)

Virgen Santa!!! Pero que ha pasado??? 

He tenido una mañana muy liada, me conecto y veo esto ::::

Ha empezado alguna guerra sin enterarme?? Marruecos se ha anexionado España? Bueno, igual con eso el Ibex no hubiera caído tanto. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 10030 del 4 de marzo en 9780 , abrimos largos , al final putin se rajara , la parte débil siempre se raja



cerrados largos 9780-9830 :baba: volvemos a cargar cortos con mas apalancamiento :Baile: 

ahora si vais a llorar sangre alcistillas :cook:


----------



## Tono (14 Mar 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Virgen Santa!!! Pero que ha pasado???
> 
> He tenido una mañana muy liada, me conecto y veo esto ::::
> 
> Ha empezado alguna guerra sin enterarme?? Marruecos se ha anexionado España? Bueno, igual con eso el Ibex no hubiera caído tanto. ::



Pues ahora no es nada, hasta parece que se va a dar la vuelta


----------



## Chila (14 Mar 2014)

para el finde: "la belleza y el dolor de la batalla"..Peter englund.
Asi acompañaremos los tambores de guerra.
Tambien podeis ver el Ponferradina- Zaragoza, cualquier guano os parecera miel delicada.
Y si quereis optimismo literato "David Coperfield", una de las mejores novelas de todos los tiempos.

Ps: ¿los resultados de Gowex para cuando?


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados largos 9780-9830 :baba: volvemos a cargar cortos con mas apalancamiento :Baile:
> 
> ahora si vais a llorar sangre alcistillas :cook:



A ver si se cierra el gap el lunes.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

3 Scenarios That Could Send Metallurgical Coal Miners Higher

*3 Scenarios That Could Send Metallurgical Coal Miners Higher
*
Metallurgical coal miners Walter Industries (NYSE: WLT ) and Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE: ANR ) are trading at prices not seen in 10 years. There is blood in the streets as the sector contends with oversupply caused by new Australian mines coming online. The two companies are both unprofitable and sentiment is very negative. 

As an investor looking for potential positives, are there any potential scenarios that could send shares higher in this environment?

The Bowen Basin floods
In 2011, Australia's Bowen Basin, which produces roughly a third of the world's metallurgical coal, experienced floods that caused metallurgical coal prices to spike from $200/MT to $330/MT. 

If a flood of similar magnitude occurs, metallurgical coal stocks could spike again. Meteorologists estimate that a flood of this magnitude occurs once every 25 to 50 years. 

The Australian dollar appreciates significantly to the U.S. dollar
The Australian dollar is highly dependent on the health of China's economy because Australia exports significant amounts of commodities to China. Because China's economy has weakened over the past year, the Australian dollar has depreciated approximately 13% to the U.S. dollar over the last 12 months.

The Australian dollar's depreciation has made Australian coal cheaper than American coal. If the reverse occurs and the Aussie appreciates significantly, U.S. coal exports will be more competitive. This event is unlikely in the near term, however, because U.S. interest rates are rising while China's economy is still contending with a bursting credit bubble. 

Miners beat expectations in lowering costs and restructuring debt 
In the face of large annual losses, Walter Industries and Alpha Natural Resources have tried to cut costs as much as possible.

Walter Industries cut capital expenditures from $392 million in 2012 to $154 million in 2013. It decreased SG&A costs by 25% year over year and cost of production 18% year over year. 

The company plans to further reduce SG&A by 20% this year. 

Similarly, Alpha Natural Resources cut capital expenditures from $498 million in 2012 to $257 million in 2013. It reduced SG&A from $209 million to $159 million in 2013 and is targeting around $200 million in cost cuts this year. 

Both companies are trying to restructure debt to give them more runway space. 

Even with the cost cuts and debt restructuring, analysts do not see any profits for Alpha Natural Resources or Walter Industries over the next two years. Because expectations are very low, if the companies surprise on the magnitude of cost reduction, their stocks may rally.

The bottom line
Goldman Sachs does not see the metallurgical coal oversupply issue resolving itself for another couple of years. The investment bank, in fact, lowered its metallurgical coal price forecast from $150 a metric ton to $141 a metric ton and cut its price target on both Alpha Natural Resources and Walter Industries. 

Diversified, low-cost producers such as Australian BHP Billiton (NYSE: BBL ) are much better positioned to weather the storm. Unlike its American counterparts, BHP Billiton is profitable and in solid financial position.

The American metallurgical coal industry may see more pain ahead, but eventually demand from China, India, and Brazil will soak up the excess supply. If Walter Industries and Alpha Natural Resources can cut costs and sell assets enough, they will be able to survive and see better times ahead.


----------



## Chila (14 Mar 2014)

Flood, ¿inundaciones?
El resto, dos años aun por los suelos...


----------



## paulistano (14 Mar 2014)

Sigo sin comprar nada. 

Caquita me hice el otro día y aun me dura. 

Este domingo referéndum en crimea, veremos como siguen los disturbios de donestk y demás zonas pro rusas. 

Ya habrá tiempo de comprar, de momento a ver los osos desde la barrera. 

Pasen buen finde. 

(me esta costando no comprar bankias a este precio). 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Se vende (14 Mar 2014)

Buffett: "No voy a vender acciones, China y Ucrania son preocupaciones a corto plazo"

Su optimismo a largo plazo, de hecho, sigue intacto. Buffett, de *83 años*, preguntado por el presentado Joe Kernen, de 58 años, sobre si vivirá lo suficiente como para ver al *Dow Jones en 100.000 puntos* (hoy está en los 16.100 puntos), el famoso inversor replicó que "yo no lo haré, pero tú si lo harás".


----------



## napartarra (14 Mar 2014)

Un tio de 83 años forrado de pasta que se preocupa poco o algo, pero se preocupa.
Que desgraciau !


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2014)

bertok, le debe usted unas cañas a Market Maker: los 1840... fiu, fiu...


----------



## Hannibal (14 Mar 2014)

_Ancelotti compartió en rueda de prensa una fábula que ha contado a sus jugadores. "Tenemos una buena filosofía ahí dentro. Hay una leyenda que habla de un león y una gacela. El león se levanta pensando en correr para comer. Si no corre, no caza. Y la gacela se levanta pensando en correr para que no le pille el león. Y yo le he dicho a mis jugadores que da igual que se levanten pensando en ser leones o gacelas, que lo importante es correr”._

Hay que ver con los leones y la gacelas; no sabía que estos símiles estuvieran tan extendidos ienso:

Por lo demás, tengo una buena provisión de hemoal para el fin de semana, gracias.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## alimon (14 Mar 2014)

Paso poco últimamente, pero no podía dejar de saludar a los amantes del Guano de calidad.

Estoy pilladete en varias, tipo EZE, NAT, NTC, y me estan dando de lo lindo.

De todas formas, las GAM llevan haciendome ojitos toda la mañana, que están en la base su canal alcista.


----------



## Durmiente (14 Mar 2014)

Me parece que viene un segundo arreón

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 16:01 ----------

Van a por los stops de todos los que acaban de entrar creyendo en el reversal


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2014)

Largo en 1845. SL 1830. Poquito, a ver de donde sopla el viento...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece que viene un segundo arreón
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 16:01 ----------
> 
> Van a por los stops de todos los que acaban de entrar creyendo en el reversal



falta el guanazo de los gringos , pienso cerrar cortos y cargar largos en el Ibex a eso de las 8 aprox ienso:


----------



## Bronx (14 Mar 2014)

JAAAARRRR,
llueven ostias como panes


----------



## Durmiente (14 Mar 2014)

Las 8 hora de....


----------



## Seren (14 Mar 2014)

Barrido de stops en el ibex con la excusa de ukrania, luego volvera a los 10.000


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Las 8 hora de....



hora española claro


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



jo, jo

han vuelto a llenar el horno


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> _Ancelotti compartió en rueda de prensa una fábula que ha contado a sus jugadores. "Tenemos una buena filosofía ahí dentro. Hay una leyenda que habla de un león y una gacela. El león se levanta pensando en correr para comer. Si no corre, no caza. Y la gacela se levanta pensando en correr para que no le pille el león. Y yo le he dicho a mis jugadores que da igual que se levanten pensando en ser leones o gacelas, que lo importante es correr”._
> 
> Hay que ver con los leones y la gacelas; no sabía que estos símiles estuvieran tan extendidos ienso:
> 
> Por lo demás, tengo una buena provisión de hemoal para el fin de semana, gracias.



Ese tío es burbujista ¿Quien es, el alcalde de Roma?


----------



## Durmiente (14 Mar 2014)

A esas horas ya estaré yo durmiendo

(como mi nombre indica...)


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> A esas horas ya estaré yo durmiendo
> 
> (como mi nombre indica...)



pues tu te lo pierdes feo durmiente :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Largo en 1845. SL 1830. Poquito, a ver de donde sopla el viento...



Largo atmaaaaaaaaaan??????? 
Jalufoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

pobre atman , el cuchillo que cae lo va a cortar en canal :ouch:

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 16:14 ----------

se dice abrir en canal no ? ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sigo sin comprar nada.
> 
> Caquita me hice el otro día y aun me dura.
> 
> ...



No conocía en tí esa actitud tan flander.

Compra por España.

Los pechopalomos te van a deshauciar ::


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

Plug adiós a 7,65, la única que tenía en verde. Es momento de tener liquidez, para lo que haga falta.


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Largo atmaaaaaaaaaan???????
> Jalufoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



...y le pongo otro pezquiñoti en 1842... mismo SL. Ya veremos si nos bajamos de escalón o no...

en todo caso, es intra... ni loco me planteo quedarme abierto mientras Putín le quita el polvo a los ICBMs y mira si tiene sitio en sus cámaras para el oro...

Pero necesito empezar a "sentir" el calor... que sino, no acabo de arrancar...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)

¿Calor?

::


----------



## sr.anus (14 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> ...y le pongo otro pezquiñoti en 1842... mismo SL. Ya veremos si nos bajamos de escalón o no...
> 
> en todo caso, es intra... ni loco me planteo quedarme abierto mientras Putín le quita el polvo a los ICBMs y mira si tiene sitio en sus cámaras para el oro...
> 
> Pero necesito empezar a "sentir" el calor... que sino, no acabo de arrancar...



esto no da señal de remontada, pero a la minima que la de, me montare. Pero para salir antes de las 21:00


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

no te preocupes atman , pronto vas a sentir tal calor que vas a saltar :rolleye: el stop loss quería decir :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)

A Carpatos lo han abierto en canal, el "moreno"

Estaba en modo flanders, buscando el rebote en el Dax y se lo han calzado

juas


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> bertok, le debe usted unas cañas a Market Maker: los 1840... fiu, fiu...



Lo debió entender mal ::

Yo apostaba por los 1840 en el corto plazo ..... y ahí los tenemos al día siguiente.

Estos niveles son importantes, y si caen, las bajadas comenzarán a ser importantes.


----------



## sr.anus (14 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria le reto a que haga una postal de las suyas con la tematica, "si, yo.... voy a largo" "pandoro" "chicote"


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados largos 9780-9830 :baba: volvemos a cargar cortos con mas apalancamiento :Baile:
> 
> ahora si vais a llorar sangre alcistillas :cook:



venga cerramos esos cortos 9830 en 9720 y abrimos largos con tres cojones :Baile:

venga comprad , por España coño :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pepitoria le reto a que haga una postal de las suyas con la tematica, "si, yo.... voy a largo" "pandoro" "chicote"



Dejame pensarlo


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

*Vaaaamos coño*


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

vamos alcistillas arrasad , no hay piedad para los bajistas :Baile:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Mar 2014)

Esto ya es demencial.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

alcistillas a sangre y fuego :no:


vamos


----------



## Eurocrack (14 Mar 2014)

Parece que esto empieza a recuperar? O sólo habrá sido un espejismo?


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Largo en 1845. SL 1830. Poquito, a ver de donde sopla el viento...



Amigo, permíteme que te invite a reflexionar sobre ese SL.

El nivel bueno está en los 1820.

Suerte


----------



## sr.anus (14 Mar 2014)

1482.65 largo sp, SL 1480.5 a ver si suena la flauta


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

a cerrar el gapsito cojones ya :no:


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo debió entender mal ::
> 
> Yo apostaba por los 1840 en el corto plazo ..... y ahí los tenemos al día siguiente.
> 
> Estos niveles son importantes, y si caen, las bajadas comenzarán a ser importantes.



Ya... ya... usted lo esperaba dibujado en escala logarítmica base _e_ y descontando la inflación intradía...

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 16:34 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Amigo, permíteme que te invite a reflexionar sobre ese SL.
> 
> El nivel bueno está en los 1820.
> 
> Suerte



Es que no sé si quiero probar esos 10 puntos adicionales. Pero gracias, lo tengo en cuenta.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

cerrados largos 9720-9760 :baba::Baile: :Baile: :Aplauso: y nuevamente cortos con tres cojones y asi lo dejamos hasta las 8 aprox :fiufiu:


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Mar 2014)

Hola chicos, como va el día? Vengo de la mascleta y me encuntro esto?::


----------



## Eurocrack (14 Mar 2014)

1.804 vamos parriba COÑOOOOO,!!!


----------



## sr.anus (14 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 1482.65 largo sp, SL 1480.5 a ver si suena la flauta



entrada buena, subimos el stop a la entrada y buscamos solo 9 puntitos, a 25 $ el puntico


----------



## Durmiente (14 Mar 2014)

Madre mia como se mueve esto.

Me pongo a mirar unos warrants para entrar (con dirección 10.000 del IBEX) y sube 0'5 en un momento...

¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

los gringos se hacen los fueltes , pero en cuanto cierre europa se van al carajo


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pepitoria le reto a que haga una postal de las suyas con la tematica, "si, yo.... voy a largo" "pandoro" "chicote"


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2014)

Cierro 45, mantengo 42 y subo Stop, a ver si vamos a alguna parte...


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ya... ya... usted lo esperaba dibujado en escala logarítmica base _e_ y descontando la inflación intradía...
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 16:34 ----------
> 
> ...



No hace falta logaritmos ni inflaciones, ni siquiera complejos cálculos matemáticos.

Es sentido común y ver el TF de 1 min en una jornada como la de ayer.

El corte incipiente en el MACD era muy sintomático en el corto plazo.

Fíjese que ha rebotado justo en el 1840,1 del SP .... pero el MACD sigue cortado. No es concluyente pero sí significativo.


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2014)

ojo con el doble techo en Gamesa. Opción cojonuda para cortos si se confirma.


----------



## Durmiente (14 Mar 2014)

A los americanos se les está levantando....


el índice.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados largos 9720-9760 :baba::Baile: :Baile: :Aplauso: y nuevamente cortos con tres cojones y asi lo dejamos hasta las 8 aprox :fiufiu:




Por favor señor jato! Póngame otra más de sus cortos para llevar.
Gracias!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tesorero (14 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga cerramos esos cortos 9830 en 9720 y abrimos largos con tres cojones :Baile:
> 
> venga comprad , por España coño :no:



eres un hartista cerrando esos cortos en mínimos. inocho:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> eres un hartista cerrando esos cortos en mínimos. inocho:



gracias , soy un artista del troleo , humildad aparte 

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 16:58 ----------

malditos gringos subnormales , como no caigan después del cierre europedo , me voy a ... madre :ouch:


----------



## sr.anus (14 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> entrada buena, subimos el stop a la entrada y buscamos solo 9 puntitos, a 25 $ el puntico



saltamos en marcha 1849 pequeño viaje


----------



## amago45 (14 Mar 2014)

Pepito premium de 32 años (0.78 mm de nivel de alcolemia) empotró anoche el X5 de papá en la boca del metro de Rubén Darío (Almagro)


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pepito premium de 32 años (0.78 mm de nivel de alcolemia) empotró anoche el X5 de papá en la boca del metro de Rubén Darío (Almagro)



El Cuco anda suelto de nuevo...


----------



## Hannibal (14 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pepito premium de 32 años (0.78 mm de nivel de alcolemia) empotró anoche el X5 de papá en la boca del metro de Rubén Darío (Almagro)



Y al muy hdlgp ni un rasguño. Lo bueno de estos casos es que a éste sí hay donde engancharle para que pague todos los daños del mobiliario público, eso sí, siempre y cuando no sea hijo de algún castuzo premium, claro ::


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2014)

Para los que se preocupan por los quejicas que creen que esto es hacerse minollario sólo con seguirle a uno en un foro... mire usted, tontos hay en todas partes y tiene que aguantarlos hasta el mismísimo Buffet.

Buffettâ€™s Board Opposes Proposal for â€˜Meaningfulâ€™ Dividend (1) - Businessweek

A ver, que si sabes quien es Buffet y cual es su estilo de gestión y de inversión... a que leches vienes diciendo ahora que liquide la caja para dártela a tí... para eso, pon la pasta en GS...!!

Al loro que eso lo pide un fulano que no tiene ni 9.000 dólares invertidos...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (14 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y al muy hdlgp ni un rasguño. Lo bueno de estos casos es que a éste sí hay donde engancharle para que pague todos los daños del mobiliario público, eso sí, siempre y cuando no sea hijo de algún castuzo premium, claro ::



Indulto de Garrafon 3,2,1
Sufrio un ataque epileptico que le llevo a beberse 17 vasos de tequila pensando que eran de H2o ::


----------



## amago45 (14 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y al muy hdlgp ni un rasguño. Lo bueno de estos casos es que a éste sí hay donde engancharle para que pague todos los daños del mobiliario público, eso sí, siempre y cuando no sea hijo de algún castuzo premium, claro ::



Por la zona del accidente, tiene pinta de ser premium premium premium ... 
Harán un Carromero con él y Consejero del Ayuntamiento ::::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pepito premium de 32 años (0.78 mm de nivel de alcolemia) empotró anoche el X5 de papá en la boca del metro de Rubén Darío (Almagro)



vayas ostia...


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> ojo con el doble techo en Gamesa. Opción cojonuda para cortos si se confirma.



No mej*das, ahora.
WEllcomo home, ¿que tal por allá?

Por cierto ¿Que sabes de las quiebras de las solares? Menuda retirada a tiempo.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (14 Mar 2014)

Se va a partir cuando le pase la factua el ayuntamiento. Y le pidan al menos 20k bankias, lo facturan a precio de joro


----------



## Durmiente (14 Mar 2014)

Pues la verdad es que, para la escabechina que han estado haciendo todo el día, que cierre por encima de 9.800 resulta poco menos que.... sorprendente.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Para los que se preocupan por los quejicas que creen que esto es hacerse minollario sólo con seguirle a uno en un foro... mire usted, tontos hay en todas partes y tiene que aguantarlos hasta el mismísimo Buffet.
> 
> Buffettâ€™s Board Opposes Proposal for â€˜Meaningfulâ€™ Dividend (1) - Businessweek
> 
> ...



a mi me gusta mucho Buffet hasta los 80, con el asunto de Salomon y los "sobornos" para limpiar el asunto, hay un documental donde se dice casi a las claras pero no recuerdo el nombre lo puso *ponzi* y que sepa por ejemplo la legislación de compañias de ferrocarriles meses, antes de que aprobadas no creo que sea coincidencia


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No mej*das, ahora.
> WEllcomo home, ¿que tal por allá?
> 
> Por cierto ¿Que sabes de las quiebras de las solares? Menuda retirada a tiempo.



Muy bien, es toda una experiencia hiperilusionante. Nada que ver con la ausencia de oportunidades y meritocracia europea. Es campo puro.

Las solares chinas están sostenidas artificialmente al igual que los bancos hispanos. Cuando toque pagar, ya veremos qué contentos se quedan los chinitos ciudadanos.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2014)

Bueno ya tengo subidos tres artículos y como no podía ser de otra manera dos de ellos van de vicios..."tabaco y corchos de vino", el tercero es sobre Imtech.
Me esta costando un poco hacerme al Wordpress, tanto la plantilla como el fondo en principio quiero cambiarlos pero aun estoy probando.

Think in Value

Y que pasa ..aqui faltan boobs 

[YOUTUBE]mUJ5W2pz1XI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a mi me gusta mucho Buffet hasta los 80, con el asunto de Salomon y los "soborno" para limpiar el asunto hay un documental donde se dice casi a las claras pero no recuerdo el nombre lo puso *ponzi* y que sepa por ejemplo la legislación de compañias de ferrocarriles meses, antes de que aprobadas no creo que sea coincidencia



Que sí, vale... pero el punto no es ese. Yo iba a que: te metes con menos de 9.000 pavos en una compañía que capitaliza más de 600.000 millones y que se caracteriza precisamente por no repartir dividendos y añadir valor en base a la gestión... y vas tú, y reclamas que cambien su operativa porque parece que esos 9.000 pavos te tienen que dar rendimientos para vivir... amos....


----------



## Mr. Blonde (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Muy bien, es toda una experiencia hiperilusionante. Nada que ver con la ausencia de oportunidades y meritocracia europea. Es campo puro.
> 
> Las solares chinas están sostenidas artificialmente al igual que los bancos hispanos. Cuando toque pagar, ya veremos qué contentos se quedan los chinitos ciudadanos.



Me alegro de que le exeriencia sea gratificante (y productiva)

Había leido algo de quiebras en suntech y Ldk (ésta en cayman, creo ¿¿?? ), a ver si lo encuentro.

La semana pasada con las pilas de hidrógeno ha estado entretenida, por suerte, salí sin daños (casi como con las solares en su momento, pero ahí hice una última entrada bluffff) gracias a los que sacais a la luz esos temas, sectores o empresas, que están en buena posición para aprovechar la oportunidad.
Luego puede salir mejor o peor, pero ahí cad auno marca sus niveles y la hora de dar a la tecla.


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## fmc (14 Mar 2014)

Hora de cortos...
Así son los nuevos depósitos estructurados: más rentabilidad... pero sólo si sube la bolsa


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

*¿Inflación para desendeudarnos?*

¿Inflación para desendeudarnos? - Rankia

El tema de la inflación sigue dando mucho juego para todo tipo de análisis absurdos. Uno de ellos es aquel que nos dice que la inflación es buena para ayudar al proceso de endeudamiento del sector privado y del sector público. Me gustaría tratar de explicar un poco el proceso, para comprobar que, como en tantas veces, lo que es una verdad a medias se está convirtiendo en una gran mentira.

Para esto, empezaremos con la verdad; efectivamente la inflación ayuda a reducir el endeudamiento, pero siempre basándonos en una serie de supuestos que son necesarios para que esta relación se cumpla. Y dado que tenemos que explicarlo todo; voy a poner un simil que entendamos todos para entender lo que quiero decir; si piso el pedal de la derecha en un coche, este acelera es una verdad siempre que tengamos todos claro que se necesita que el motor esté encendido, (y por supuesto que no existan otras averías que lo impidan).

¿Cómo funciona el tema de la inflación y las deudas?. En primer lugar, asumamos que la inflación es la subida general de precios en una economía. Dado que suben los precios en la economía, las empresas obtienen más ingresos, (porque las empresas cobran los precios). Dado que los precios suben, resulta que para mantener el poder adquisitivo los trabajadores y los pensionistas tendrán también subidas de sus sueldos nominales, (importe a recibir en la cuenta corriente o sobre). *Dado que todo el mundo ingresa más cantidad de euros, las deudas de cada uno son más fáciles de pagar y los impuestos pagados son mayores, (al ser proporcionales al dinero invertido), de tal forma que los ingresos públicos son mayores, lo que ayuda a pagar la deuda pública*.

En primer lugar, y dado que uno de los aspectos que nos encontramos *desde hace tiempo es que los sueldos y las pensiones, (entre moderaciones, bajadas y congelaciones), no se revalorizan; por tanto las deudas de las personas no son más fáciles de pagar, sino que teniendo en cuenta esta situación, es absurdo decir que la inflación ayuda a reducir el endeudamiento; de hecho es todo lo contrario*.

Es más un contexto con inflación y rentas salariales y similares congeladas, lo que significa es una distribución de la renta para los agentes que cobran los precios, (lo que sube) y pagan los sueldos, desde los que cobran sueldos y pagan precios. Es decir, una situación con inflación y sueldos y pensiones desvinculadas, lo que supone es que se pasa renta de trabajadores y pensionistas a empresas, de tal forma que se facilita el desendeudamiento de las empresas a costa del resto, por la sencilla razón de que la economía no mejora, sino que mejoran las empresas a costa de los trabajadores.

Sin embargo, tampoco esto ocurre; ya que en un contexto de subidas de precios generalizadas, (inflación), es lo que ocurriría; pero el problema es que no estamos en tal situación. En España nos hemos encontrado con IPCs elevados, pero a la vez nos encontramos con numerosas empresas que tienen que bajar o mantener los precios que cobran. En definitiva, no tenemos un contexto de inflación o subidas de precios generalizadas ya que en el IPC nos encontramos con dos problemas fundamentales; por un lado nos encontramos con las subidas de impuestos indirectos que hacen subir los precios de venta al público, pero reducen el importe percibido por las empresas. Por lo tanto, este efecto, lo que provoca es que tampoco encontremos (por lo menos en todas las empresas), la anterior distribución de la renta. Es decir, una parte de la distribución de la renta que se detrae de los trabajadores pasará al estado. Dado que el impacto del IVA sobre los precios de los bienes depende de su elasticidad, es fácil inferir que se distribuirá al estado el IVA de los productos no básicos, (sus precios no subirán y el impuesto será soportado por la empresa).

Y esto se unirá al otro efecto del IPC, está en la cuestión de los bienes básicos. Es decir, cuando hablamos del IPC hablamos de toda una serie de bienes de los cuales algunos son básicos y otros no. Pues de un simple vistazo al IPC nos encontramos que los bienes básicos son los que suben, mientras los otros bajan. Si nos damos cuenta, y combinamos al final todo esto, tenemos claramente que lo que en realidad consigue la situación actual es que aquellas entidades con apoyo para mantener o subir los precios, (productos básicos, sin competencia y mercados regulados o que sí ven incrementadas sus tarifas en función de sus costes), son las que consiguen captar un mayor nivel de renta, mientras que consumidores y la inmensa mayoría de empresas que no están en ese punto tienen cada vez más problemas.

Y la renta es lo que les permite finalmente desendeudarse con mayor o menor facilidad.

Siguiendo esto, *un empleado con el sueldo congelado, tiene mayores problemas para pagar las deudas en una situación de inflación que en situación de deflación*, de la misma forma que un comercio o un bar, tampoco tiene ninguna posibilidad porque se comerá los efectos de que estemos salvando a las grandes empresas de servicios básicos


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

Gran explicación, y más cuando la inflación (subida de precios) nada tiene que ver con el índice que le mide, el IPC que es más falso (como la mayoría por no decir todos los indices que cocinan a medida)
Los precios que hay que pagar (coste+beneficio empresarial+impuestos), son cada vez más caros, pero metiendo y sacando los artículos con los que se calcula el índice y variando su ponderación en el mismo, el dato varía.
Es como si quiero ir a Pekín y sé que está a 10.000 kilómetros pero digo que está a 6000, pero no digo que son millas. Va a estar igual de lejos.

La deflacion no es lo peor (al menos para los curritos)


----------



## Durmiente (14 Mar 2014)

Otra vez rebotando en 1840.... y ya van dos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2014)

Terminado el code red, vamos a por:


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Gran explicación, y más cuando la inflación (subida de precios) nada tiene que ver con el índice que le mide, el IPC que es más falso (como la mayoría por no decir todos los indices que cocinan a medida)
> Los precios que hay que pagar (coste+beneficio empresarial+impuestos), son cada vez más caros, pero metiendo y sacando los artículos con los que se calcula el índice y variando su ponderación en el mismo, el dato varía.
> Es como si quiero ir a Pekín y sé que está a 10.000 kilómetros pero digo que está a 6000, pero no digo que son millas. Va a estar igual de lejos.
> 
> La deflacion no es lo peor (al menos para los curritos)



Hace 3 años que me calculo mi índice IPC para nuestra familia. En clara deflación y muy contento.

El IPC del bobierno es una filfa para entretener a dummies y pechopalomos varios.

Lo que va a pasar en Expaña va hacer correr ríos de sangre .... y la pepitada endeudada hasta las trancas :ouch::ouch::ouch:

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 20:08 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Terminado el code red, vamos a por:



bro, pásame un link y tú lo compras :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2014)

Meh....! En 1439 estoy fuera...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2014)

malditos gringos cansinos , no quieren caer los muy hijos de la ..... :ouch:

bueno no sigo porque me puede dar algo , por lo menos esta semana fue muy productiva :baba: y la sesión de hoy ni les digo :Aplauso:

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , nos vemos el lunes pezkeñines si sobreviven , me voy pal refugio , un miserable hueco pero que he cavado muy hondo :bla:


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

Nuestra querida COACH, vamos comprad bolsos premium a vuestras churris







Nuestra burbujeada Amazon con una capitalización absurds


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2014)

Te doy un thanks y tu te lo buscas ::


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te doy un thanks y tu te lo buscas ::



Lo busco y te lo paso :XX::XX::XX:

Why Stock Markets Crash: Critical Events in Complex Financial Systems: Didier Sornette: 9780691118505: Amazon.com: Books

He encontrado algo con una pinta estupenda.

Lo miro en detalle y lo posteo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2014)

Zombie movie in 3.2.1....

The Returned - YTS

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 20:22 ----------

Anda...mira que eres lastimoso:

http://kickass.to/criticism-of-the-western-society-civilization-a-collection-t4135301.html

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 20:23 ----------

Una buena colección de libritos 

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 20:29 ----------

pipoapipo, te invoco!

Sugiere una peli para esta noche salvamedeluxiana!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Zombie movie in 3.2.1....
> 
> The Returned - YTS
> 
> ...



Ese no es el pdf de Why Stock Markets Crash ienso:ienso:ienso:

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 20:34 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Zombie movie in 3.2.1....
> 
> The Returned - YTS
> 
> ...



Son videos cortos pero interesantes

beeg.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 20:34 ----------

Tiene una pinta estupenda y seguramente el libro sea un refrito de esto

http://www2.math.uu.se/cim/seminars/CriticalMarketCrashes.pdf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2014)

Si le te bajas el torrent y lo abres, en una carpeta, está el libro. Te lo puedes bajar individualmente si no te interesan el resto.


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

[YOUTUBE]l-ohH1DGqRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si le te bajas el torrent y lo abres, en una carpeta, está el libro. Te lo puedes bajar individualmente si no te interesan el resto.



Descargado


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *¿Inflación para desendeudarnos?*
> 
> ¿Inflación para desendeudarnos? - Rankia
> 
> ...





Dos temas:

-Muy pocos tienen las deudas a tipo fijo o congeladas respecto a los tipos los cuales subirán en un un entorno multi-inflacionario. Solo hagan la simulación de poner una hipoteca al 1% vs. otra hipoteca la 10%.
-Lo de que los sueldos suben con la inflación es de otra época. Señores, han votado una reforma laboral que ha desincronizado este tema. A joderse, la ignorancia y el orgullo cuestan mucho dinero.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 20:56 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Zombie movie in 3.2.1....
> 
> The Returned - YTS
> 
> ...





Ver The Returned (Retornados) (2013) [DVD-Rip] Español online - ver Ver The Returned (Retornados) (2013) [DVD-Rip] Español online - Descargar Ver The Returned (Retornados) (2013) [DVD-Rip] Español online - Pelicula Ver The Returned (Retornados) (2013


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Mar 2014)

piraton, esta noche toca ver a:







cortesía de yifi.


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> piraton, esta noche toca ver a:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un peliculón :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Terminado el code red, vamos a por:



Un resumen del libro en un par delineas?8:

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 21:10 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Hace 3 años que me calculo mi índice IPC para nuestra familia. En clara deflación y muy contento.
> 
> El IPC del bobierno es una filfa para entretener a dummies y pechopalomos varios.
> 
> ...



Si lo quieres sólo tienes que decirlo:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Un resumen del libro en un par delineas?8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 21:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Vamos a morir
Cien veces.

::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Mar 2014)

Vaya día y vaya semana para mi cuenta.:´( Rojo pasión.

Para colmo hoy me pongo corto en el Dax, por supuesto se gira y al final la única que acaba en verde.

Me acabo desahogando con esto:


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos a morir
> Cien veces.
> 
> ::
> ...



Joder, pues que sea ya, que lo que me mata es la incertidumbre:::


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

Historia del cine :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]ddtfoiaWGqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2014)

Veo techos de mercado ya claramente consolidados y confirmados en primera ruptura. Esto en valores. En índices veo que se amenazan líneas tendenciales relevantes. Estamos a punto de ver si el mercado se prepara para corregir un 20% en índices (en valores es fácil encontrar el 50%) o si todo se queda en un fake.

Es en estos momentos en donde se hace dinero.


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Veo techos de mercado ya claramente consolidados y confirmados en primera ruptura. Esto en valores. En índices veo que se amenazan líneas tendenciales relevantes. Estamos a punto de ver si el mercado se prepara para corregir un 20% en índices (en valores es fácil encontrar el 50%) o si todo se queda en un fake.
> 
> Es en estos momentos en donde se hace dinero.



y el que se emperre en seguir con la burra va a perder mucha plata :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2014)

un alimento cojonudo.

[YOUTUBE]PKpkI782Hko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YW3h4wv8_ko[/YOUTUBE]


Para ver el finde.... ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Mar 2014)

Maravillosa historia de principio a fin. Emocionante, divertida, con miradas a la América profunda. Con un guión original, dos actuaciones de Óscar, la del abuelo brucé dern y una brutal secundaria, la mujer del abuelo en busca de su millón de dólares. Una historia del éxito, del fracaso, de las relaciones familiares...
No se la pierdan.







He probado pop corn time y me ha parecido simplemente brutal

Buen finde.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Maravillosa historia de principio a fin. Emocionante, divertida, con miradas a la América profunda. Con un guión original, dos actuaciones de Óscar, la del abuelo brucé dern y una brutal secundaria, la mujer del abuelo en busca de su millón de dólares. Una historia del éxito, del fracaso, de las relaciones familiares...
> No se la pierdan.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues has tenido suerte porque lo he googleado a ver que era y ha dejado de emitir...:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Maravillosa historia de principio a fin. Emocionante, divertida, con miradas a la América profunda. Con un guión original, dos actuaciones de Óscar, la del abuelo brucé dern y una brutal secundaria, la mujer del abuelo en busca de su millón de dólares. Una historia del éxito, del fracaso, de las relaciones familiares...
> No se la pierdan.
> 
> 
> ...



Otros probarán una nueva versión de Pop Corn Time.

El avance es IMPARABLE y Netflix caerá como un sueño de primavera.


----------



## amago45 (15 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Maravillosa historia de principio a fin. Emocionante, divertida, con miradas a la América profunda. Con un guión original, dos actuaciones de Óscar, la del abuelo brucé dern y una brutal secundaria, la mujer del abuelo en busca de su millón de dólares. Una historia del éxito, del fracaso, de las relaciones familiares...
> No se la pierdan.
> 
> 
> ...




Si pueden veanlá en VO
Una gran historia, y refleja muy bien lo que es buena parte de USA y los usanos. Fuera de las grandes cities no es tan bonito como lo pintan


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Mar 2014)

Buenos días


Up up


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Si pueden veanlá en VO
> Una gran historia, y refleja muy bien lo que es buena parte de USA y los usanos. *Fuera de las grandes cities no es tan bonito* como lo pintan



Y dentro de ellas tampoco...


----------



## Hannibal (15 Mar 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/515692-telefonica-vale-hoy-mitad-que-alierta-asumio-presidencia.html

:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/515692-telefonica-vale-hoy-mitad-que-alierta-asumio-presidencia.html
> 
> :fiufiu:



Ya la tenemos en 10,95 ::

Un par de jornadas malas y la estructura de la pauta de precios quedará perfecta para que siga bajando hasta los 9,6€.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Mar 2014)

qué bien me salí.


----------



## NaNDeTe (15 Mar 2014)

Ojito con el oro que ha roto directriz bajista con vela larga y puede acabar confirmando figura de doble suelo, parece que va a por ello.

Ya sabeis, oro, refugio, iman de inversores cuando entra en tendencia alcista... todo eso money money que sale de las bolsitas para entrar en el bonico metal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2014)

Ay vamosh eshos hoooooros paaaaaaayo

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## darwinn (15 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Veo techos de mercado ya claramente consolidados y confirmados en primera ruptura. Esto en valores. En índices veo que se amenazan líneas tendenciales relevantes. Estamos a punto de ver si el mercado se prepara para corregir un 20% en índices (en valores es fácil encontrar el 50%) o si todo se queda en un fake.
> 
> Es en estos momentos en donde se hace dinero.



Pues yo tengo la intuición de que esto es un fake. Esperarán más aún


----------



## ane agurain (15 Mar 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Pues yo tengo la intuición de que esto es un fake. Esperarán más aún



cuéntanos más


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nx_HSxYYEW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aitor33 (16 Mar 2014)

Buenos días pues si que está parado esto. Yo que venía a ponerme al día esperando leerme unas cuantas páginas, y me encuentro dos solamente. Por mi parte comentar que me encuentro en total liquidez y que voy a intentar desconectar un poco de esto, al menos dos o tres semanas sin mirar ni abrir para ver bolsa lo menos posible. Aparte de que el momento actual me parece muy peligroso para los que como yo sin ayuda vuestra ya habríamos sido carne bien asada y mas que chamuscada , porque he ganado un dinerillo y , lo mas importante en saldo contable llevo plusvalías, pero he de confesar que no me gusta el modo de operar que he adquirido, que me ha llevado a no dar el valor que realmente tienen 400 euros, cual es el que para mucha gente es su sustento de vida.
Aparte de dar gracias a doquier por los post que aquí dais y la ayuda con los comentarios a los que no sabemos, es bueno desconectar cuando te empiezas a creer algo que no eres y que no quieres ser tampoco.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Mar 2014)

pues en Usa hay divergencias bajistas y en España alcistas.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Mar 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días pues si que está parado esto. Yo que venía a ponerme al día esperando leerme unas cuantas páginas, y me encuentro dos solamente. Por mi parte comentar que me encuentro en total liquidez y que voy a intentar desconectar un poco de esto, al menos dos o tres semanas sin mirar ni abrir para ver bolsa lo menos posible. Aparte de que el momento actual me parece muy peligroso para los que como yo sin ayuda vuestra ya habríamos sido carne bien asada y mas que chamuscada , porque he ganado un dinerillo y , lo mas importante en saldo contable llevo plusvalías, pero he de confesar que no me gusta el modo de operar que he adquirido, que me ha llevado a no dar el valor que realmente tienen 400 euros, cual es el que para mucha gente es su sustento de vida.
> Aparte de dar gracias a doquier por los post que aquí dais y la ayuda con los comentarios a los que no sabemos, es bueno desconectar cuando te empiezas a creer algo que no eres y que no quieres ser tampoco.




Para mi tambien es buena idea desconectar por temporadas.

Descanse usted de bolsa y vuelva cuando le venga de gusto


----------



## Dotierr (16 Mar 2014)

Aprovechando el parón de este fin de semana, estoy tratando de formar una cartera a largo plazo (mínimo 10 años) con una parte muy importante enfocada al dividendo para obtener unas rentas periódicas, y otra parte, buscando algún buen valor que otro u oportunidades...

No sé si es buen momento de compra con valores que han estado y están recientemente en máximos, o USA subiendo mucho los últimos 5 años... Mi idea es tener entorno 10-12 valores nacionales y algún extranjero.

Me gustaría tener principalmente BME, Abertis, Enagás, Inditex, ACS, pero no sé si están en precio.

Para compra ahora sí que veo quizás, Telefónica e Arcelor Mittal.

También me gusta FCC, aunque no dé dividendo de momento, pero podría recuperarse a largo plazo.

Otras interesantes para tener en cartera: Gas Natural, Repsol, BBVA, Santander, Iberdrola.

Extranjeras: Quizás Diageo, Adidas, Coach, LVMH, Eon, Conduril.


¿Qué valores recomendaríais o pensáis que están en precio para una posible compra? muchas gracias


----------



## ane agurain (16 Mar 2014)

Oportunidad con Prosegur? (Aclaro que llevo unas pocas)

Viendo una posible piramidación al dar entrada en Vigia y Koncorde:






Esta semana de mirando los toros desde la barrera, he retomado un poco el sistema de la famosa Triple Pantalla, que solo es válido para valores en tendencia. En Prosegur la tendencia es alcista aún en la MME13 semanal, pero no el ADX, por lo que lo primero que se pide es PRUDENCIA.






Vemos en semanales una subidita en el MACD. A la par que el precio juega con el soporte semanal de largo (logarítmico).








una vez "pasada la primera pantalla" en semanales, entramos en diarios para mirar la fuerza o Elder Ray o estocásticos (normalmente el estocástico se gira un poco antes que el macd). Vemos que es alcista y la fuerza va tomando idem y en Elder lo mismo.






También vemos que el RSI diario parece que rompe un poco al alza, y en mínimos el OBV es alcista









Luego por buscar otros indicadores que usaba Elder, el ROC y momentum presentan una divergencia alcista








Vamos a ver si se cumple y no es un rebote del gato muerto, porque por poder la pueden tirar un poco más, hasta los 4,08 aprox que es el 100% entre el pico anterior y el pico Bill Gates. Además entraría justo en el soporte de la tendencia que trae ascendente de largo.
PERO, mirando el clásico y fibonacci, nos pide PRUDENCIA, porque miren dónde paró el precio el cuidata:


----------



## Tom Joad (16 Mar 2014)

Amén total.
La bolsa tiene un punto adictivo. Yo ahora no tengo nada y me da en la nariz (sin ningun argumento de base) que puede haber estropicio para abajo.

Pero es mejor andar con cuidado. La bolsa is not a toy keep it away from children.



aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días pues si que está parado esto. Yo que venía a ponerme al día esperando leerme unas cuantas páginas, y me encuentro dos solamente. Por mi parte comentar que me encuentro en total liquidez y que voy a intentar desconectar un poco de esto, al menos dos o tres semanas sin mirar ni abrir para ver bolsa lo menos posible. Aparte de que el momento actual me parece muy peligroso para los que como yo sin ayuda vuestra ya habríamos sido carne bien asada y mas que chamuscada , porque he ganado un dinerillo y , lo mas importante en saldo contable llevo plusvalías, pero he de confesar que no me gusta el modo de operar que he adquirido, que me ha llevado a no dar el valor que realmente tienen 400 euros, cual es el que para mucha gente es su sustento de vida.
> Aparte de dar gracias a doquier por los post que aquí dais y la ayuda con los comentarios a los que no sabemos, es bueno desconectar cuando te empiezas a creer algo que no eres y que no quieres ser tampoco.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Mar 2014)

En mi opinión somos alcistas, de momento el riesgo es bajar a 9200 como mucho






y esta semana NO CREO que marquemos mínimos por debajo de los de esta semana pasada, debe ser mejor


Incluso dentro de la cuña-canal ascendete podemos hacer otro minicanal con la línea de máximos. si nos fijamos hemos recuperado el canal PRIMARIO que hizo FAIL, lo que de confirmarse nos diria buy buy buy

Ahora, si rompe, para la parte baja de la cuña....


Según mi "sistema", me da que somos laterales bajistas a corto-medio hasta la última de mayo o primera de junio. Ahí sería entrada maja, pero no sé hasta cuándo.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Mar 2014)

Pongo noticia de última hora y aprovecho para subir el hilo:
Ucrania y Rusia acuerdan una tregua en Crimea hasta el 21 de marzo | Internacional | EL MUNDO

Mañana subida fuerte como era de esperar; yo ya dije hace mucho que no interesa guerra a nadie ahora mismo. Aunque que la tregua acabe el viernes no deja de ser curioso ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Mar 2014)

quito orden de venta ntc


----------



## Zetaperro (16 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pongo noticia de última hora y aprovecho para subir el hilo:
> Ucrania y Rusia acuerdan una tregua en Crimea hasta el 21 de marzo | Internacional | EL MUNDO
> 
> Mañana subida fuerte como era de esperar; yo ya dije hace mucho que no interesa guerra a nadie ahora mismo. Aunque que la tregua acabe el viernes no deja de ser curioso ienso:



Lo de Ucrania está más que descontado.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Mar 2014)

que parado está esto


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Mar 2014)

Una historia detallada de como se hace pump and dump. Cuidado con lo que leen por ahí, sobre todo con las tech y Farmas..

Behind the scenes with Dream Team, CytRx and Galena | MOX Reports


----------



## alimon (16 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> quito orden de venta ntc



Hola. Motivo? Yo tambien tengo una orden de venta puesta.

He visto tu analisis de PSG, y me parece muy muy bueno.

Si acaso, en el último gráfico, de tendencia a corto plazo,yo ignoraría el velón rojo Bill Gates, y trazaría un cuña descendente.

Dichas cuñas, suelen ser de impllicaciones alcistas, y su rotura devolvería al valor al inicio del movimiento. dicha rotura, por arriba o por abajo, debe producirse ya. Lo lógico sería que lo hiciese por arriba, camino de los 5€, con varias paradas antes (sobre 4,45 la primera)


----------



## Hannibal (16 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Una historia detallada de como se hace pump and dump. Cuidado con lo que leen por ahí, sobre todo con las tech y Farmas..
> 
> Behind the scenes with Dream Team, CytRx and Galena | MOX Reports



Pues me ha saltado una alerta del antivirus diciendo que hay un blackhat seo nosequé. Un virus, vamos. Ya verás como paulistano le pinche ahí.

¿Podrías pegar el contenido?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Una historia detallada de como se hace pump and dump. Cuidado con lo que leen por ahí, sobre todo con las tech y Farmas..
> 
> Behind the scenes with Dream Team, CytRx and Galena | MOX Reports



La pagina tiene virus y tal...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Mar 2014)

Por qué quito NTC de venta?

Las tengo a 0,256 de el jueves. El estocástico tocó niveles más bajo en más de 1 año y el RSI de más de 2 años, y parece que rebotó.

El MACD semanal presenta una muy grande diferencia con su histograma precedente. y el precio está fuera en TODAS las bandas, debe rebotar un poco.

OJO! no digo para largo, digo para salir en algún valor más alto que el lunes, porque lo que es visitar los mínimos estos, es casi seguro que vuelve a hacerlo.


Te pongo el gráfico del jueves que puse, falta actualizar el viernes.













y Natra pues parecido, pero la pueden tirar hasta 1,75 en el futuro cercano, pero de momento CREO que al estar dentro de la parte baja del canal bajista que está haciendo.....









Prosegur, si el cuidata no la tira más, que tiene el control perfecto, porque la sube y baja cuando quiere, puede llevarla a ese 4,45 y luego ya veremos









NH
“UBS se desprende del 2,5% de NH sólo días después de comprárselo a Bankia”

“UBS vendió 7,73 millones de acciones de NH Hoteles, representativas del 2,51% de la hotelera, sólo unos días después de comprar a Bankia 13,5 millones de títulos, equivalentes al 4,33% de la compañía. Tras esta desinversión, ejecutada en dos tramos, el banco suizo conserva poco más de nueve millones de acciones, equivalentes al 2,94% de NH, lo que le sitúa como el quinto mayor accionista.”

Acto seguido me fui al gráfico a ver como habia descontado la noticia su serie histórica y por el momento aguanta bien, eso si, si pierde su directriz alcista recomendamos a sus inversores igual salirse para volver al entrar en la zona de su MM200 diaria e incluso si esta no funcionase al 61,8% de todo su impulso alcista inciado en 2.20 esto se trata llevarse los tramos impulsivos para volver a entrar cuando terminen los correctivos.

NH HOTELES en dos años justos se ha revalorizado un 121%, hombre los que vienen de abajo tienen más margen pero los últimos lo pueden pasar mal si la acción pierde su directriz tendencial o momento alcista.


----------



## Chila (16 Mar 2014)

Yo entre el viernes en arcelor.
Aver como sale el tirito.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo entre el viernes en arcelor.
> Aver como sale el tirito.



Has entrado para corto?


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues me ha saltado una alerta del antivirus diciendo que hay un blackhat seo nosequé. Un virus, vamos. Ya verás como paulistano le pinche ahí.
> 
> ¿Podrías pegar el contenido?



Tono, que no entre que me quedo sin cuenta::



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (16 Mar 2014)

@Tonto Simon: me espero a la pelicula, mama mia. Vaya tocho.

¿Era Tono? Pensaba que era paulistano ::

---------------------------------------------------------

Ya que tampoco hay mucho movimiento, pregunto por aquí ya que al fin y al cabo, esto también tiene que ver con muchas empresas que cotizan.

Con el tema de Ucrania se ha vuelto a hablar muchísimo del gas y el petróleo que Europa no tiene y para el que depende en gran medida de Rusia. Ya sé que lo de estos días no irá mucho más allá como de hecho yo dije cuando empezó esto, no interesa (al menos de momento) a nadie.

Pero lo que no me entra en la cabeza, por más que lo pienso y le doy vueltas, es por qué Europa, que efectivamente tiene un déficit energético casi total*, se ha autoinmolado permitiendo leyes que en nuestro país poco menos que prohíben instalar paneles, o en otros como Austria le meten impuestos a esta energía.**

Es decir, si no tenemos gas ni petróleo y dependemos de Rusia, África y Asia para ello, ¿por qué nadie desde Europa obliga a los gobiernos a precisamente impulsar las únicas fuentes de energía que nos quedan en el continente? ¿Tan potente es el lobby energético, que priman mucho más los resultados empresariales que la geopolítica y la estrategia a medio plazo? ¿O es que los políticos uropedos son aún más cazurros que los de aquí? Porque a Rajoy y la gentuza similar el tema de geopolítica se le queda muy grande, pero se supone que en Bruselas se saben lo que hacen. En teoría.

* Enlaces: Anexoaíses por reservas probadas de petróleo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Anexoaíses por reservas probadas de gas natural - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
**
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/515576-comienza-lucha-global-contra-autonomia-fotovoltaica-austria-pone-impuesto-tambien-al-sol.html


----------



## ane agurain (16 Mar 2014)

añado:







pero cuando todo el mundo está esperando que toque el 10.30 del 61,80 de fibo y la línea....



tenemos una DOBLE divergencia, por lo que es para pensarselo entrar. Vemos que en enero con nuevos máximos, el momentum y el ROC decían que fuera....divergencia bajista entonces












y el OBV también, está plano y marca mínimos en precio...


----------



## amago45 (16 Mar 2014)

Sigue el baile en Crimea ...
"El 93% de los votantes apoya la unión de Crimea a Rusia según los sondeos"


----------



## ane agurain (16 Mar 2014)

Vamos con un offtopic

Hace 3 días:
La NASA registra una de las llamaradas solares m?s intensas del a?o | Ciencia | EL MUNDO

Hoy: se está evacuando la costa norte de Chile por un terremoto "majo" con alerta de tsunami.
http://www.elcolombiano.com/BancoCo...dos_sacuden_chile_y_hay_alerta_de_tsunami.asp











De entre los valores que sigo divergencias que me salen:

Abertis divergencia bajista en semanales
Acerinox en diario
Adveo en diario
Amadeus de otra semanal
*Arcelor ALCISTA diaria*
*Antena3 ALCISTA diaria*
Riojanas cosa rara
BKT bajista diaria
Bankia bajista en semanal
BdL bajista diaria
BME bajista en diaria
Caixabank bajista gorda en semanal
Nicolas bajista en semanales
*Duro ligera alcista en diario*
*Deoleo alcista diario*
*EADS ligera alcista en diario, como Ezentis y Ence*
Enagas gordita bajista
Europac bajista diaria
GAS bajista diaria
EL IBEX curiosamente me da lígera alcista, muy leve, casi obviarla
*INDITEX es posible que de una tercera alcista, tipo Prosegur.*
Liberbank bajista diaria maja
miquel costas diaria bajista
*natra alcista diario*
nh bajista gorda en semanal
prisa bajista gorda en semanal
*prosegur ya coemntada*
SP bajista diaria maja
tecnocom bajista en semanal
*TEF ALCISTA???* ::
*Viscofan alcista diario*


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> añado:
> 
> 
> pero cuando todo el mundo está esperando que toque el 10.30 del 61,80 de fibo y la línea....
> ...




Y espejito en koncorde diario.. yo sigo convencido de que esta tratando de dibujar un segundo hombro de HCHi.

A Carlos Maria no le mola MTS La bolsa por Carlos María: Arcelor Mittal en todos los plazos.


----------



## creative (16 Mar 2014)

Que marcan los futuros para mañana?


----------



## amago45 (16 Mar 2014)

WSJ confirma la compra de ONO por Vodafone, €7.2B americanos
A ver mñn las Jazzteles y las Matildes


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Mar 2014)

creative dijo:


> Que marcan los futuros para mañana?



Futuros up (de momento), pero falta ver que hace el nikkei


----------



## creative (16 Mar 2014)

Veis probable que por la mañana se engañen a las gacelas con subidas de casi medio punto y se cierre con guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2014)

ya os estais endrogando muchachos ?  

servidor ve rojo por todos lados , que semana mas buena nos espera a los bajistillas , el caer no se va acabar :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (16 Mar 2014)

Efectivamente no hay nada verde....


----------



## alimon (17 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya os estais endrogando muchachos ?
> 
> servidor ve rojo por todos lados , que semana mas buena nos espera a los bajistillas , el caer no se va acabar :Baile:



De momento, lo único rojo que veo es la parte de su cuerpo que tiene justo debajo de la cola.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

la semana no marca bien para el SP, igual y solo igual pierde un 2-3%.... me da como que entrada en mínimos el viernes...


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues me ha saltado una alerta del antivirus diciendo que hay un blackhat seo nosequé. Un virus, vamos. Ya verás como paulistano le pinche ahí.
> 
> ¿Podrías pegar el contenido?



El del antivirus rabioso es tono.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2014)

Me voy a dormir pero no hay que dejar de decir que ojo que huele a fake. Hoy hay que estar atentos a los cortos porque pueden ser ganadores.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2014)

pues si, corto dax en 9090
p.d sl en la entrada, a ver si nos dejas estirar algo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> pues si, corto dax en 9090
> p.d sl en la entrada, a ver si nos dejas estirar algo



Buenos dias burbujos,

Sr.Anus es usted mi contraparte en esta operacion. Largos futuro dax vencimiento jun-14. SP el cielo, SL huida a Brasil con la cuenta en negativo.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias burbujos,
> 
> Sr.Anus es usted mi contraparte en esta operacion. Largos futuro dax vencimiento jun-14. SP el cielo, SL huida a Brasil con la cuenta en negativo.



yo solo robo manzanas, intradiario solo. Soy una gacela cagona


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

esto aun guaneara mas , se esperan unas sanciones económicas tan fuertes que inevitablemente afectaran también a europa , pero que son necesarias para acabar con el poco poder que aun le queda a la federación rusa :no:


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

Cuando todo está tan claro (que va a bajar por las sanciones, por ejemplo...) 

No sé... no me fío un pelo.

A ver si la van a dar con queso...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2014)

queda recorrido en los indicadores , estos están girados fueltemente a la baja , como minimo iremos a cerrar el gap 9450


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2014)

ya esta hecho el dia! Pasad un buen dia


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> ya esta hecho el dia! Pasad un buen dia



de cuanto ha sido la minusvalía ? ienso:


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2014)

Leí el otro día que alguien estaba usando PopCorn Time... que sepan que ya tiene sustituto: Time4popcorn.eu

alcistas días!!


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

San José entra en default y pide auxilio para evitar el concurso.-ElConfidencial


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de cuanto ha sido la minusvalía ? ienso:



413 euros de plusvis, gracias por su interes


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 413 euros de plusvis, gracias por su interes



pero no tenias que ganar :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

Arcelor-Antena3-Prsoegur un 1% arriba, vamos a ver si es sostenido, prosegur es la menos fiable aún... puede caer un 2% o así


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que al SP le queda como poco un último intento de ir a máximos... y luego como poco una buena corrección antes de atacar los 2.000. Yo esperaré a meter cortos entre 1865-1875 objetivo 1800. Mientras tanto, warrear un poco...


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

Joder con bankia co*o ya


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Yo creo que al SP le queda como poco un último intento de ir a máximos... y luego como poco una buena corrección antes de atacar los 2.000. Yo esperaré a meter cortos entre 1865-1875 objetivo 1800. Mientras tanto, warrear un poco...



en mi gacela opinion, pienso lo mismo, visita a los 1870 (eso si llegamos) y despues, post´s de bertok con motosierra. Despues, lo de atacar los 2000 yo creo que ni de coña...


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

Ya está Bankia por encima de 1,50

No ha dado opción de entrar.

Esperemos a los recortes de los futuros americanos y esas cosas.


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

Dentro de Bkia en 49


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

ibex +0.9%

jracias jato

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 02:27 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Ya está Bankia por encima de 1,50
> 
> No ha dado opción de entrar.
> 
> Esperemos a los recortes de los futuros americanos y esas cosas.



paciencia... hasta que no supere el 1,56 es bajista


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Dentro de Bkia en 49



Con un par....


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

Natra:entre 21 febrero y 13 marzo vendió 2,47 mill. de acciones de Natraceutical


Todo tiene explicación


----------



## Crash (17 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Yo creo que al SP le queda como poco un último intento de ir a máximos... y luego como poco una buena corrección antes de atacar los 2.000. Yo esperaré a meter cortos entre 1865-1875 objetivo 1800. Mientras tanto, warrear un poco...





sr.anus dijo:


> en mi gacela opinion, pienso lo mismo, visita a los 1870 (eso si llegamos) y despues, post´s de bertok con motosierra. Despues, lo de atacar los 2000 yo creo que ni de coña...



Yo espero subida a 1920-30 puntos del S&P que sería un máximo que no se repetiría en años.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ibex +0.9%
> 
> jracias jato






cuidado con las sacudidas!


----------



## paulistano (17 Mar 2014)

Durmiente, no eres al unico al que se le ha quedado esa carita....

Veras, al final entraremos a 1,58 y haremos el lila....


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> cuidado con las sacudidas!



Todos los valores del Ibex cotizan en positivo en este momento


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Durmiente, no eres al unico al que se le ha quedado esa carita....
> 
> Veras, al final entraremos a 1,58 y haremos el lila....



Ni te puedes imaginar la cara que se me ha quedado.

Esperaba que subiera (y bastante) pero no a supervelocidad supermegatónica....

Y, la verdad, ir detrás de los precios como que no me atrae...

En fin que lo más seguro es que no sé...

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 09:37 ----------

Iberdrola ya se me ha puesto en verde y me da beneficios.

Es que es increible.

¿De verdad ha sido todo un engaño?

¿O el engaño es ahora mismo?


----------



## inversobres (17 Mar 2014)

Que poca memoria hay hoy en dia...

Diezmiles cagando hostias.

MM, aviso.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2014)

parece todo tan bonico, que dan ganas de comprar a manos llenas, va a ser bonico la violeteada que nos van a meter a las gacelas


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

Deoleo dibujando un bonito HCH invertido en diario LOL


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

Si es que le han metido ya más de 120 puntos....

¿De verdad era Cola Cao lo que llevaba el desayuno del IBEX esta mañana?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

H&M publica una subida del 11% en ventas de febrero; ant.: +15%

inditex?


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si es que le han metido ya más de 120 puntos....
> 
> ¿De verdad era Cola Cao lo que llevaba el desayuno del IBEX esta mañana?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

nos hemos quedado a 4 puntitos de cerrar el gap del jueves 

habrá que probar otra vez


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

Esto ya empieza a estar más normal.

Ahora veremos.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Mar 2014)

Buenos días,
Parece que los usanos empiezan a peponear? Me he perdido algo?
Saludos


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2014)

Y lo mismo me pasa con Gowex, sube un 4% pero no sé si es por acompañar al resto, o porque los leoncios ya han cargado para los resultados.


----------



## inversobres (17 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Parece que los usanos empiezan a peponear? Me he perdido algo?
> Saludos



De momento no. Estate atento a la tarde.

Simplemente es asi, estan entreteniendo al personal con el bodrio ucraniano.

Acuerdense de MM y sus 200 pipos SP.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> De momento no. Estate atento a la tarde.
> 
> Simplemente es asi, estan entreteniendo al personal con el bodrio ucraniano.
> 
> Acuerdense de MM y sus 200 pipos SP.



Ea... es que yo creo que lo de Ucrania no es tampoco tan importante para la economía mundial... ¿o si?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

ACX sube y cierra el gap, a ver qué hace ahora


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

Si vuelve a subir de 9920 en un corto tiempo, entraré de nuevo.

En caso contrario, hoy toca contemplar la "balashera"


----------



## Chila (17 Mar 2014)

st Patrick's day, todo verde.
Si es que no os enterais...


----------



## IRobot (17 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> st Patrick's day, todo verde.
> Si es que no os enterais...



Debe ser eso... 
Ya saben eso que se dice de que cuando el viento sopla a favor hasta los pavos vuelan...


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Debe ser eso...
> Ya saben eso que se dice de que cuando el viento sopla a favor hasta los pavos vuelan...



[YOUTUBE]oW6CMUFu-Zc[/YOUTUBE]

y los pingüinos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Mar 2014)

Alguien mas ve un pull y continuacion de la bajista?


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

¿Los futuros americanos vienen verdes por ahora?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Alguien mas ve un pull y continuacion de la bajista?





de momento la operación semanal para NTC y BIO parace que no va mal ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de momento la operación semanal para NTC y BIO parace que no va mal ::



Yo sigo en bio buscando los 0.90


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Yo sigo en bio buscando los 0.90



y no se conforma con el 0,84?

digo, por trazar la bajista con máximos de estos días


Yo espero el 0,30 en Ntc


----------



## InsiderFX (17 Mar 2014)

Ibex a 10.040 proximamente en sus pantallas


----------



## Chila (17 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Yo sigo en bio buscando los 0.90



Buenas operaciones las dos.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 11:46 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Buenas operaciones las dos.



El subidón de Gowex de hoy, con poco volumen, ¿no?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

Los 0,264 de NTC actuales suponen el Fibo23 de la caída, aparte de resistencia de un valle anterior. si los supera se va a 0,27 y a 0,276 (fibo38)


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> El subidón de Gowex de hoy, con poco volumen, ¿no?



Edinburgh city centre close to free WiFi access - The Scotsman

También se publicó un twit de Jenaro en Londres, hay otra entrevista a la agencia Efe, publicación de resultados... el volumen no me importa demasiado en este caso, esta misma semana debe haber muchas y buenas noticias. Yo no me bajo.

Por cierto, Edimburgo es una ciudad bonita y merece la pena visitarla aunque neceista un buen lavado de cara. Pero como "base" para recorrer el resto del pais está muy bien. Y por favor, no dejen de visitar la isla de Skye, es otro mundo.


----------



## Chila (17 Mar 2014)

Yo no me bajo ni loco Hannibal.
Voy a muy largo con Gowex, creo que el potencial es más grande de lo que nos parece.
Siempre hablamos de la competencia, que cuando entre...puede que cuando lleguen ya sea muy tarde. Gowex está cogiendo mucho mercado.
Llevan camino de convertirse en una firma global, y eso nos va a dar muchas alegrías a los accionistas.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo no me bajo ni loco Hannibal.
> Voy a muy largo con Gowex, creo que el potencial es más grande de lo que nos parece.
> Siempre hablamos de la competencia, que cuando entre...puede que cuando lleguen ya sea muy tarde. Gowex está cogiendo mucho mercado.
> Llevan camino de convertirse en una firma global, y eso nos va a dar muchas alegrías a los accionistas.



Sumo otro twitter de su nueva "marca" (no sé realmente ni para qué sirve este We2).
_#We2 changed names!! Our former app for merchants "We2 merchants" is now "We2 Business" !! Keep updated. *Lots of news coming next week!*_

Como decía antes, se prevén muchas buenas noticias. También es verdad que víspera de mucho... 

Pero a todo esto, se me olvidaba ya. Por técnico Gowex no podía esperar más, se había salido por un momento de la directriz alcista; si cierra en el entorno del 20 como parece, vuelve a ese canal que nos llevaría a los 24 para mayo; un 20% de subida. Nada mal o


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2014)

Psss.... a los bancos les debe sobrar la pasta... Les conté el otro día lo del Sabadell y tal... (por cierto, la buena mujer llamó para disculparse, decirme que era el protocolo interno, pero que me mandaba unas horquillas de precios y que luego ya hablaríamos...) 

Bueno, pues el jueves me llamaron de Caixabank, el viernes me llamaron tambien de Laboral y ahora me acaban de llamar de Bankia. Todos ellos ofreciendo el dinero así, de entrada... que si necesito financiar circulante o para inversión, que encantados...

En otras ocasiones ha habido "oleadas" de éstas, pero buscaban recibos, domiciliaciones, etc...

Yo quiero que me llamen de JP Morgan o March... jajaja...


----------



## Galifrey (17 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los 0,264 de NTC actuales suponen el Fibo23 de la caída, aparte de resistencia de un valle anterior. si los supera se va a 0,27 y a 0,276 (fibo38)



Buenas Ane,

Una preguntilla, ¿en que precio ves un punto de salida decente de natra?

Un saludo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Mar 2014)

Chinito como ves tesco? Cotiza a per 12 cuando el sector esta en 18 y casi en minimos de 52 semanas


----------



## Robopoli (17 Mar 2014)

Creo que alguien por aquí llevaba MANH: 
Manhattan Associates : Software Helps Lennox International Fuel Growth, Achieve $25 Million Increase in EBIT | 4-Traders
Ahora es cuando la acción se cae para llevar la contraria pero vamos; está claro que esta gente aporta valor añadido y que es una buena inversión de futuro.


----------



## Tono (17 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Hoy caen los 10000 de nuevo, o más, tremendo peponazo si USA sigue así.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 14:50 ----------




atman dijo:


> Psss.... a los bancos les debe sobrar la pasta... Les conté el otro día lo del Sabadell y tal... (por cierto, la buena mujer llamó para disculparse, decirme que era el protocolo interno, pero que me mandaba unas horquillas de precios y que luego ya hablaríamos...)
> 
> Bueno, pues el jueves me llamaron de Caixabank, el viernes me llamaron tambien de Laboral y ahora me acaban de llamar de Bankia. Todos ellos ofreciendo el dinero así, de entrada... que si necesito financiar circulante o para inversión, que encantados...
> 
> ...



Al que te sobra pasta es a tí.

a mí, que no soy precisamente un deep pocket pero voy saliendo adelante con lo mío, no han parado de ofrecerme nunca crédito en todos estos años.

Ofrecen a quien no necesita.


----------



## Chila (17 Mar 2014)

Qué bien esas Iberdrolas eh Tono.
Por cierto, cobrado el dividendo de MDF. A ver si algún día sube la cotización, que está más plana...

A mí me ofrecen crédito, pero a intereses abusivos, por encima del 5%.
Que se lo queden ellos.


----------



## tarrito (17 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Qué bien esas Iberdrolas eh Tono.
> Por cierto, cobrado el dividendo de MDF. A ver si algún día sube la cotización, que está más plana...
> 
> A mí me ofrecen crédito, pero a intereses abusivos, por encima del 5%.
> Que se lo queden ellos.



pero haga como ellos el carrie treit ése ... les pilla dinero al 5% y lo mete en deuda turca o venezolana y a vivir que son 3 días 


no he podido evitarlo, siempre con respect


----------



## inversobres (17 Mar 2014)

Esos cortos ganadores... caspa total.

Tanto pregonar.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 15:43 ----------

Vix abajo un 10%, veremos si esta es la de los 200 pipos o son sur.


----------



## Don Pedro (17 Mar 2014)

Yo estoy dentro y parece que sigue su subida lenta, pero sin pausa.



Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que alguien por aquí llevaba MANH:
> Manhattan Associates : Software Helps Lennox International Fuel Growth, Achieve $25 Million Increase in EBIT | 4-Traders
> Ahora es cuando la acción se cae para llevar la contraria pero vamos; está claro que esta gente aporta valor añadido y que es una buena inversión de futuro.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Mar 2014)

jatooooo no te metas en lios:
Una asociación de militares pide procesar a Artur Mas por alta traición - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Robopoli (17 Mar 2014)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro y parece que sigue su subida lenta, pero sin pausa.



De vez en cuando se agradecen valores así sobre todo después de la Plug-manía.
Yo estoy empezando a pensar ahora que meterme en XXII igual no fue tan buena idea... ::
Veremos si en unas semanas se normaliza el valor y averigua donde quiere estar porque de momento todo es dolor pandórico :´(


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

Esto da la impresión de que va a probar fortuna (otra vez) con los 10.000....


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2014)

En Gowex alguien ha comprado o vendido 38.000 acciones de golpe, la tercera parte de todo el volumen del dia ::

¿Es bueno, malo o todo lo contrario?

Edit: joder con bankia, a punto de superar a sacyr ::

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 16:24 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Yo estoy empezando a pensar ahora que meterme en XXII igual no fue tan buena idea... ::









Sí señores, hoy es uno de esos días aburridos...


----------



## Chila (17 Mar 2014)

Han echado al entrenador del Zaragoza...por animar un poco el cotarro, que estáis todos medio dormidos.
Y me voy a buscar a los niños al cole.
Hasta luego gacelillas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Han echado al entrenador del Zaragoza...por animar un poco el cotarro, que estáis todos medio dormidos.
> Y me voy a buscar a los niños al cole.
> Hasta luego gacelillas.



Desde el Plug event esto no es lo mismo ... ::


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Desde el Plug event esto no es lo mismo ... ::



Querrás decir desde el guano del viernes; al final es verdad que cuando todo sube es cuando más tranquilo está esto.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (17 Mar 2014)

Una start-up de Silicon Valley promete gasolina a mitad de precio sin usar petróleo

Siluria es una start-up con sede en Silicon Valley que dice haber encontrado el modo de obtener combustible para transporte y productos químicos reduciendo su coste a la mitad mediante su producción a partir de gas natural en lugar de petróleo, según recoge la publicación científica Technology Review del Instituto Tecnológico de Massachusetts (MIT).
...


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2014)

Lo dicho: van a cerrar el churribex en los 10000 o muy cerquita...


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Mar 2014)

¿no parece poco volumen el de bankia para la subida que está teniendo? por lo menos comparando con las últimas semanas de gloria


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

Yo comentar mi autoconga bankiera con la entrada de esta mañana
y mi conga pandoril con dlia (no hoy... de momento pero si en global)...


----------



## Robopoli (17 Mar 2014)

Interesante lo de la gasolina a partir del gas natural pero habría que ver cuanto hay de real y cuanto de chau chau.
Venga chavales! No desfallezcáis ahora y comprammme unas BLDPs que hoy tienen que acabar en verde!

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 17:22 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Yo comentar mi autoconga bankiera con la entrada de esta mañana
> y mi conga pandoril con dlia (no hoy... de momento pero si en global)...



Tu con las DLIA como yo con XXII. Peor entrada imposible.
Nada.- Dentro de unos meses estamos en el garito ese que gusta tanto por aquí y donde de vez en cuando hacen redadas celebrando nuestras plusvis aunque con las entradas que hacemos igual salimos arrestaos ese día ::


----------



## Mr. Blonde (17 Mar 2014)

A ver si no me tiran mucho DEOLEO en la subasta!

Me sumo al cobro de dividendos de Duro Felguera.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Mar 2014)

verde que te quiero verde


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Mar 2014)

buen dia para mis bankias y euronas.... otro dia así y consigo salir con beneficios.

mierda de dia para las FCEL


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> buen dia para mis bankias y euronas.... otro dia así y consigo salir con beneficios.
> 
> mierda de dia para las FCEL



Yo también sigo en FCEL. De momento ruina de inversión. Espero que, dentro de un tiempo indeterminado, les dé por arrear hacia arriba.


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Mar 2014)

Pues las gowex y las Eurona, hoy bien, recuperando parte de lo perdido.

Y hoy me escriben los de ono (aun no son garrafone) con ésto. Parece que hay lucha por el wifi libre ¿O qué?

ONO Wifi para clientes | ONO


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Ane,
> 
> Una preguntilla, ¿en que precio ves un punto de salida decente de natra?
> 
> Un saludo




a 7,50


::


qué parado todo el día hoy

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 11:44 ----------

¿Sabías que las Socimis no tienen ni un piso y buscan hacer negocio con la Sareb?



www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...ira-objetivo-del-20-de-renovables-2020-a.html


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Mar 2014)

Fcc sigue en caida libre, hacemos porra de donde parara? Yo la veo en 12


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

Galifrey:

no lo sé. de momento es el valor del MC con más manos fuertes dentro.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 12:05 ----------

Deoleo mañana me daba un mínimo, pero no creo que lo tiren para perder toda la subida de hoy, así que si todo va según lo previsto, y no hace ese mínimo, hará un doji


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues las gowex y las Eurona, hoy bien, recuperando parte de lo perdido.
> 
> Y hoy me escriben los de ono (aun no son garrafone) con ésto. Parece que hay lucha por el wifi libre ¿O qué?
> 
> ONO Wifi para clientes | ONO



Lo de Ono en Alicante ya hará 2/3 años que lo tienen en todo el centro urbano; es curioso como si se hubieran centrado más en este asunto como ha hecho gowex, que en la fibra en sí, seguramente tendrían mejores resultados y menos deuda. Mejor para los que llevamos Gowex 

Lo de Vodafone es mala noticia para mí porque les odio a muerte. Estuvimos casi 1 año para dar de baja una línea que intentamos por todos los medios: carta ordinaria, fax, burofax, carta certificado amén de varias horas gastadas en decenas de llamadas para ver por qué no recibían nada. Al final el ministerio nos dió la razón, claro. Pero espero sentado el día en que la empresa sea aniquilada para abrr un buen vino, hdlgp. Y eso que he tenido mis roces con Orange o Movistar, pero nada que no se arreglara en 2 tardes.


----------



## darwinn (17 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues de momento no me equivoqué en lo de que esto de momento no lo dejan caer. Hasta las gacelas han aprendido algo, hay que emplear tácticas menos obvias...


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

que estabamos en un momento de rebote, otro tema es la semana que viene, pero esta tocaba.

ahora, ni a3, ni gowex ni abg ni bankia ni nadie con estas subidas gordas, ha superado la pendiente descendete que llevaba (bueno, gowex puede)

situación actual, mañana es un día DECISIVO, en el que nos subiremos unos cuantos o nos quedaremos de miranda hasta los 9300

Veremos ese pullback o reenganche


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Mar 2014)

Que caiga a plomo la anarrosa lo puedo asumir,pero que cuando sube siempre este por debajo de ACI me toca mucho los collons...a la hora de caer coge el liderato sin problemas.

Cada uno tiene sus manias raras ::


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

Nota: en PRT salta la alarma de morningstar blanca en NTC, vamos a ver si es verdad  (y en caixabank)

(y en ITX)


----------



## C.BALE (17 Mar 2014)

hoy he entrado en Eurona a 4,05 € y en 1nkemia a 2,13€.

Ambas compañías muy OPAbles


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> hoy he entrado en Eurona a 4,05 € y en 1nkemia a 2,13€.
> 
> Ambas compañías muy OPAbles



Ambas muy chicharros 


1nkemia parece que ha tocado techo y le toca corregir un poco. Da divergencia bajista en algunos indicadores.

Eurona lo mismo, está marcando ahora mismo en estos 2 picos, el último más alto, divergencia bajista (segundo pico más bajo en indicadores)

Suerte, aún así.


----------



## inversobres (17 Mar 2014)

Vamos a por los 200 de MM. No hubo gloria para los cortos hoy. 

Habria que saber el volumen yanki.


----------



## tesorero (17 Mar 2014)

Spoiler












La he visto y tenía que postearla. Alegrémonos la vista para ser lunes.


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caderas sanas....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (17 Mar 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bañador talla S, como se lo ha podido encajar en ese cuerpo?

Por cierto Ane, como ves ACX?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Mar 2014)

acx mal.
ha cerrado gap y debería bajar un poco
ya es viernes?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Mar 2014)

Deoleo mañana se enfrenta a su directriz. Aún estando dentro, no soy muy optimista, y no creo que MAÑANA la rompa, más bien o cae bastante o cierra con doji







antes preguntaban por Natra, YO no vendería (aún). divergencia alcista









Inditex parece que puede empezar algo, ya que hay divergencia alcista


y otro que puede funcionar:


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2014)

Hola chicos, buen rebote el de hoy y gracias a Luis por sus comentarios. Él habla a corto/medio plazo de esta subida, que yo también veo, pero no tan acusada en el IBEX.

Me queda que tengamos un pequeño lateral, o vuelta a mínimos del viernes para tener una nueva entrada clara al Ibex y esta vez hasta los 10.5xx, pre 10.900.
Ahora mismo ese pequeño recorte nos daría entrada con 25% de capital y alta probabilidad de retorno entrando en largo.

Como digo, de momento la entrada sigue sin estar clara; <25%, no se entra, aunque estamos cerca cerca.

Visto esto creo que tendremos jornadas USA frenando a Europa y cerrando con fuerza, . Me cuadraría un SP +10% IBEX +6% cerrando la divergencia a 3 meses.

S&P 500 Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance

Los chicharros que comentó el jueves llevan una trayectoria que han dejado unos cuantos esfínter sin ganas de juguetear unos días.


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> San José entra en default y pide auxilio para evitar el concurso.-ElConfidencial



éstos andan por ahí ganando concursos con precios sensiblemente menores que los de la competencia y en países muy extraños en los que ya pueden ser profesionales .....

pobre gente que no han podido trincar a un CESCE etc....

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 04:18 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Qué seria este hilo sin su mascota?
> 
> misi misi.
> 
> ...





Qué ataque más gratuito ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-he-perdido-1500-hacerle-caso-a-burbuja.html


----------



## amago45 (18 Mar 2014)

Telefónica y tal ... en año y medio
Valbuena apuesta por Telefónica y le ve un potencial del 13% en año y medio - Noticias de Mercados


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Mar 2014)

Comienza el día con alegría... por si viene después a visitarnos pandoro.
Vuelvo a poner el vídeo del "Tío Masclet", la verdadera esencia de nuestras fiestas fallera.
Que lo disfruten

[YOUTUBE]HcYKRzy92Hk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Comienza el día con alegría... por si viene después a visitarnos pandoro.
> Vuelvo a poner el vídeo del "Tío Masclet", la verdadera esencia de nuestras fiestas fallera.
> Que lo disfruten
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HcYKRzy92Hk[/YOUTUBE]



Jajaja, Eixa és l'essència de les falles tete


----------



## tesorero (18 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Comienza el día con alegría... por si viene después a visitarnos pandoro.
> Vuelvo a poner el vídeo del "Tío Masclet", la verdadera esencia de nuestras fiestas fallera.
> Que lo disfruten
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HcYKRzy92Hk[/YOUTUBE]



Que grande el tío Masclet.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Mar 2014)

Imtech presenta resultados hoy, veremos si comienza la recuperacion


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2014)

Otra vez está Bankia petardeando a primera hora (como ayer...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Telefónica y tal ... en año y medio
> Valbuena apuesta por Telefónica y le ve un potencial del 13% en año y medio - Noticias de Mercados



Para arriba o para abajo? ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2014)

unas días gacelillas 

lo de ayer solo fue para cerrar el gap 9950 y de paso marcar un pullbacksito al canal :abajo:


----------



## amago45 (18 Mar 2014)

Dentro en Amadeus, tocó la parte baja del canal alcista de largo plazo y tenía el estocástico por debajo de 15 ... Todos a viajar !!! !!!

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 09:11 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para arriba o para abajo? ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Para arriba, hasta €12,55 ... 8:


----------



## atman (18 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Telefónica y tal ... en año y medio
> *Valbuena apuesta por Telefónica *y le ve un potencial del 13% en año y medio - Noticias de Mercados



eee... ¿tambien le van a poner wifi al vino? :

Dichosos los oghos... FranR.

Yo hoy toy todo el día fuera, dejenme los indices en un suave lateral hasta mañana. ¿vale? Igual cuesta un poco, creo que hoy hay vencimiento de opciones VIX, el viernes es viernes terminal y... el jueves o viernes tenemos alguna cantadita de la FED creo... no tengo tiempo y a la tarde llego pronto lo miro...

Cuídense todos y todas...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2014)

cerramos cortos 9760-9930 :ouch: pa la saca la platita :Baile: 

entre el vencimiento del viernes , el gap 9450 y que las voces no me dicen na , pues mejor quedo al acecho :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 09:25 ----------

bueno metemos unos cortitos al eurodolor 1,3913 con bajo apalancamiento ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (18 Mar 2014)

ola que aseis?






hoy no puedo operar tengo trabajo pendiente, pero pinta bastante guano


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Otra vez está Bankia petardeando a primera hora (como ayer...)



Son barriditas de stops sanas

Vuelven a las andadas, todo vuelve a la normalidad, aquí no ha pasado nada así que ya sabemos la operativa conguiera


----------



## Mr. Blonde (18 Mar 2014)

Aquí tienen material del bueno los guionistas de Salvados para otra entrega ::::

Interior destituye al hijo de Tejero por celebrar el 23-F con su padre y otros golpistas en un cuartel.


buenos días !!


----------



## paulistano (18 Mar 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Aquí tienen material del bueno los guionistas de Salvados para otra entrega ::::
> 
> Interior destituye al hijo de Tejero por celebrar el 23-F con su padre y otros golpistas en un cuartel.
> 
> ...



Vaya redactor...o periodista....

A Antonio Tejero Díez, de 54 años, el 23-F le pilló en la Academia de Zaragoza


Le pilló:bla:




Por aqui seguimos en liquidezienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya redactor...o periodista....
> 
> A Antonio Tejero Díez, de 54 años, el 23-F le pilló en la Academia de Zaragoza
> 
> ...



Paulistano, vaya horas de incorporarse al trabajo, después pedirá plus de productividad.


----------



## paulistano (18 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Paulistano, vaya horas de incorporarse al trabajo, después pedirá plus de productividad.



Cuando estoy en liquidez desconecto, si no, es un sufrimiento, ver como las bankia estan a 1,53 y yo ayer a punto de entrar en 1,45:ouch:


Ahora estoy siguiendo el hilo de ucrania y el hilo magufo del avion de malasya.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Cuando estoy en liquidez desconecto, si no, es un sufrimiento, ver como las bankia estan a 1,53 y yo ayer a punto de entrar en 1,45:ouch:
> 
> 
> Ahora estoy siguiendo el hilo de ucrania y el hilo magufo del avion de malasya.



Lo flipas, no se cual es más real y cual es más imaginación.

Por lo demás seguimos en el canal (el de la bolsa, no el de Panamá)


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Mar 2014)

El día está siendo de los que hacen época... de aburrimiento.


----------



## Krim (18 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo flipas, no se cual es más real y cual es más imaginación.
> 
> Por lo demás seguimos en el canal (el de la bolsa, no el de Panamá)



En este foro la magufería no tiene límites. Somos literalmente el hazmereír del mundo forero de internet, y no es que forocoches sea un Concilio de Sabios XD.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Mar 2014)

Krim dijo:


> En este foro la magufería no tiene límites. Somos literalmente el hazmereír del mundo forero de internet, y no es que forocoches sea un Concilio de Sabios XD.



En la historia ha demostrado que sí han existido muchas conspiraciones. Claro, el problema viene porque se descubren mucho tiempo después, cuando ya es irrelevante, y por eso cuando alguien piensa en conspiraciones mientras ocurre el suceso, es un magufo y blabla, y aunque fuera cierto tardaríamos décadas en saberlo o quizá nunca.

Lo que sí que no deja de ser curioso es que los ejércitos se hayan dilapidado cientos de millones en hacer aviones indetectables al enemigo, y uno de los aviones más grandes jamás construido escapa a todos, ejércitos incluidos, con darle a unos botones y volar bajo.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2014)

Krim dijo:


> En este foro la magufería no tiene límites. Somos literalmente el hazmereír del mundo forero de internet, y no es que forocoches sea un Concilio de Sabios XD.



Lo voy a decir en dos frases


Think out of the box

Think different

Por lo general aquellos que piensan como la mayoria a la larga suelen equivocarse....Solo tienes que analizar los casos de exito a lo largo de la historia, desde Apple,Tesla,Bestinver,Berkshire o incluso quienes se atrevieron a ir contra las subprime.Que diferencio a Danone?Henkel?Bmw?Inditex?Cocacola?Solvay?Cuando tengo una idea y mucha gente piensa igual,ya me hecho a temblar.


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Mar 2014)

Nadie comenta imtech? Acabo de echar un ojo por encima a las cuentas y me da que va a ser un proceso largo. Que opinas ponzi?

Royal Imtech publishes fourth quarter and full year 2013 results - Royal Imtech NV


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2014)

Venga eurona danos otra congaaaaa


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Nadie comenta imtech? Acabo de echar un ojo por encima a las cuentas y me da que va a ser un proceso largo. Que opinas ponzi?
> 
> Royal Imtech publishes fourth quarter and full year 2013 results - Royal Imtech NV



Tiene miga,_ esta noche echo una ojeada_.En principio siguen el patrón definido hace unos meses, hasta 2015 no veremos resultados de verdad. El CFO parece serio y con los resultados de hoy yo diría que ha hecho una buena limpia, es una apuesta arriesgada como vengo diciendo los últimos meses pero creo que a estos niveles la relación rentabilidad-riesgo es razonablemente buena

Al fin....Rallo ha subido el video de Javier Ruiz de Metagestión

[YOUTUBE]ObDmzFD8MEY[/YOUTUBE]

Yo a nivel personal tengo dinero en Bestinver y Metagestion

Que aproveche burbujistas, hablan de Barón de ley,Telefonica,FCC y Santander


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Cuando estoy en liquidez desconecto, si no, es un sufrimiento, ver como las bankia estan a 1,53 y yo ayer a punto de entrar en 1,45:ouch:
> 
> 
> Ahora estoy siguiendo el hilo de ucrania y el hilo magufo del avion de malasya.



1,54 y con muy buena pinta después de sacudir el manzano 

Nos sentimos vacíos sin nuestra ballena conguera. A mi tb me gustaría quedarme en liquidez de vez en cuando y desconectar un poco, pero es que sólo veo oportunidades. Creo que estamos en un momento especial, la locomotora está a todo trapo, y vamos parriba sí o sí, el horno tiene las puertas abiertas al máximo y están entrando a saco. Yo no puedo evitar entrar con todo, me da a mi que el sablazo esta cada vez más cerca y tengo que aprovechar mientras pueda. Y cuando se cierre el horno escapar si se puede. Algo me engancharán, pero creo que aún así merecerá la pena.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Mar 2014)

¿Tienen que ver en algo más que en el nombre?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/516100-juan-de-mariana-tiranicidio.html


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Mar 2014)

¿Alguien sabe si ha pasado algo en Enagás? Le han metido un velón rojo espectacular.
¿Está suspendida de cotización?


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Gracias por el vídeo Ponzi. Muy interesante, lo veré con tranquilidad a la tarde. Ya sé lo que van a decir del SAN  y su trilerismo de dividendo, pero mira, hoy he recogido mi bolsa roja de deportes por delegar el voto y tan feliz. Que se ponga a 7€ de una vez para salir y si te he visto no me acuerdo.

Hoy parece que se van a atacar los 10000 de nuevo, verde a la vista según los futuros.

Tremendo movimiento de acciones hoy en Repsol y TEF ¿motivos?

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 12:44 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Lo voy a decir en dos frases
> 
> 
> Think out of the box
> ...



Pensar diferente sí, pero eso no es pensar lo contrario. El que quiera ir por el camino opuesto también se la pega y con mucha probabilidad. No es lo mismo tener visión de futuro, gestionar el riesgo y razonar con un mínimo de sentido común que ir por sistema a contracorriente.

Precisamente el sentido común es de lo que más se escasea a la hora de invertir. Hablo en general y no precisamente de la bolsa o de la gente del hilo, pero es que ha visto cada burrada estos años que ni queriendo quemar el dinero se hubiera hecho peor.

Y sobre el gambling y la necesidad de desconectar de la bolsa... pues es para pensárselo. Si uno está agobiado es que quizá ha pasado un límite donde la inversión racional se está convirtiendo en una adicción al juego... y eso conlleva a cada vez arriesgar más y más.
Yo miro la bolsa todos los días como cuando miro el tiempo desde la ventana, hoy llueve, qué putada, hoy hace sol, qué bien. Estar a largo, después de marcarte unos objetivos claros y haber estudiado el por qué de tu decisión antes de meterte, hace que duermas muy tranquilo. 
Y lo bueno de todo es que el tiempo te acaba dando la razón.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Mar 2014)

¿que ha pasado? Velón verde de 140 puntos en el IBEX...¿Ya no hay guerra?


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2014)

ups, vaya subidón del IBEX mientras escribía el post :Baile:


----------



## Se vende (18 Mar 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿que ha pasado? Velón verde de 140 puntos en el IBEX...¿Ya no hay guerra?


----------



## Krim (18 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo voy a decir en dos frases
> 
> 
> Think out of the box
> ...



Tío, tío, pero que me estás contando.

Tío, que tenemos hilos dedicados a la Tierra Plana.

Tío, que tenemos hilos de que la Luna no existe.

Tío, que tenemos hilos de que América no existe.

Tío, que llevan 3 años poniendo copy pastes de Fukuchinga y aún no saben que cojones es un gray.

Tío, que en este foro hablan todo el rato del motor de agua.

Tío, que aquí hemos visto un sainete de un tío montando una película de unos malos narco-judeo-pedosatanicos anonakis y hasta que no vinimos 4 tíos a exponer la farsa todo el mundo le hacía pleitesía con las deducciones más delirantes.

Tío, que aquí hay posts con docenas de thanks que dicen "me han contado que una amiga me ha dicho que ha oído el rumor de".

Que. Me. Estás. Contando.


----------



## Chila (18 Mar 2014)

Estoy de acuerdo con Tono.
Si te agobias es mejor salirse.
Es el momento en el que puedes perder hasta la camisa.

Por cierto, al final he hecho hoy la entrevista.
Buen priyecto, trabajo interesante, sueldo decente de entrada. Creo que aceptaré.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Mar 2014)

Y velaca verde en el imperio también! What the hell????

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 12:50 ----------

Joder como suben...


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2014)

Krim, en el mundo hay gente pa tó ¿cuál es el problema?

personalmente para mí es muy divertido leer todo eso o incluso aportar un par de burradas, con toda la mala leche del troll que llevo dentro, y ver como te contestan en serio


----------



## Chila (18 Mar 2014)

Krim, yo creo que los inteligentes distinguimos las magufadas.
Burbuja es un foro libre, para lo bueno y malo.
Yo modero otro foro y muchisimo de lo que sale aqui se eliminaria, sobre todo mucho nazismo, pero con no leerlo...y si hay posible delitos, se informa a la GC.
Este es el garito de calopez y él sabrá.


----------



## inversobres (18 Mar 2014)

Vamos a por los 1900 sp. Esta mas que claro a donde van los 200.

La vuelta a maximos esta clarisima. Hasta el dia 21 no se habla nada y que casualidad que cae en viernes.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Mar 2014)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...alaysia-airlines-239-personas-a-bordo-81.html

se jodió la lectura con esta subida


----------



## Robopoli (18 Mar 2014)

Chavales,
Que nos desviamos... Verde, verde y más verde. 
Alguién sabe el porqué de tanta euforia? 
Como irá el jato con sus cortilargos? 
y ese gap ese que nunca cierra?
Se habrá puesto Putin largo?


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hola chicos, buen rebote el de hoy y gracias a Luis por sus comentarios. Él habla a corto/medio plazo de esta subida, que yo también veo, pero no tan acusada en el IBEX.
> 
> Me queda que tengamos un pequeño lateral, o vuelta a mínimos del viernes para tener una nueva entrada clara al Ibex y esta vez hasta los 10.5xx, pre 10.900.
> Ahora mismo ese pequeño recorte nos daría entrada con 25% de capital y alta probabilidad de retorno entrando en largo.
> ...



Dichosos los ojos.

A ver si son verdad esos 10500, pre 10900. 

Esta bajada por motivos 'ucranianos' hubiera sido muy útil para recolocarse si se hubiera vendido en el entorno de los 10300 que se tocaron el día 6 de este mes. 
Haciendo cálculos he perdido casi 10k por no haber vendido arriba y comprado abajo para dejar la cartera igual.

Los leoncios se reposicionan a lo bestia cada vez que tumban el IBEX y hay valores que se estan quedando muy atrás. Ojalá las gacelas supiéramos aprovechar bien estas oportunidades que se dan en el medio plazo.

Habiendo cometido el error de comprar el 40% de mi cartera en los 10400 del IBEX, pensando que la subida a 11000 era imparable, ayer me quedé así -en comparación a las correcciones anteriores. (Valores SAN, IBER, BME y FER)

30/01/14: IBEX 9964. Pérdidas del 1,8%.

10/02/14: IBEX 9982. Pérdidas del 0,7% .

17/03/14. IBEX 9975. Plusvalías de 3,3%.

Es decir un 5,1% de revalorización para los mismos niveles del IBEX. Si esto no es una reposicionamiento de precios por parte de los leoncios de forma descarada es que yo no entiendo nada.


----------



## inversobres (18 Mar 2014)

Han recomprado y quitado el peso de encima. Gacelerio tostado en dos dias. Veremos como viene la tarde, pero tiene pinta similar a la de ayer.


----------



## Krim (18 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Krim, en el mundo hay gente pa tó ¿cuál es el problema?
> 
> personalmente para mí es muy divertido leer todo eso o incluso aportar un par de burradas, con toda la mala leche del troll que llevo dentro, y ver como te contestan en serio



Ninguno, si yo me lo paso DPM cachondeándome de las gilipolleces de la peña. Pero no pretendamos que los delirios de una panda de niputaideístas sean "grandes ideas que las masas no entienden" o algo así. Que aquí el 95% de la peña tiene el motor lógico de un preadolescente, como para ponerse a hablar de conspiraciones serias.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Tío, tío, pero que me estás contando.
> 
> Tío, que tenemos hilos dedicados a la Tierra Plana.
> 
> ...



Para eso tienes que tener actitud critica y saber con que te quedas de lo que estas escuchando.Yo no hago caso a todos los hilos que postean sin razonamiento logico


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ninguno, si yo me lo paso DPM cachondeándome de las gilipolleces de la peña. Pero no pretendamos que los delirios de una panda de niputaideístas sean "grandes ideas que las masas no entienden" o algo así. Que aquí el 95% de la peña tiene el motor lógico de un preadolescente, como para ponerse a hablar de conspiraciones serias.



que quieres que te diga..

recuerdo cuando fui cantando con antelación la quiebra de las cajas de ahorro, una por una y con un año y medio de antelación, me llamaban loco. Y eso que aportaba los datos objetivos, pero como según los balances tenían tropecientos millones de beneficios y el precio de los pisos iba parriba... 

Lo mismo que ahora digo que es el momento de anticiparse y aprovechar la recuperación incipiente que está teniendo la economía y también me llaman pardillo, pero como lo macro no se percibe en la calle...

PD: antes de que Bertok me llame la atención.
ya lo sé, en la calle no hay más que miseria, deudas y empleo precario. Y eso no lo cambia ni el tato, los pepitos zombies y empresarios palilleros arruinados son bajas necesarias. Pero hay una serie de clústeres y sectores que ya empujan en España. Aparte de las multinacionales del IBEX que están ganado pasta fuera, como ya se vió en el último trimestre.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Mar 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿que ha pasado? Velón verde de 140 puntos en el IBEX...¿Ya no hay guerra?



una imagen = + de 10 caracteres


----------



## Hannibal (18 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como irá el jato con sus cortilargos?


----------



## mpbk (18 Mar 2014)

cierro largos dax, ibex, dow


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


>



me encante el del "salto al vacio" cada vez que lo veo me muero de risa.....


----------



## Hannibal (18 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo mismo que ahora digo que es el momento de anticiparse y aprovechar la recuperación incipiente que está teniendo la economía y también me llaman pardillo, pero como lo macro no se percibe en la calle...
> 
> PD: antes de que Bertok me llame la atención.
> ya lo sé, en la calle no hay más que miseria, deudas y empleo precario. Y eso no lo cambia ni el tato, los pepitos zombies y empresarios palilleros arruinados son bajas necesarias. Pero hay una serie de clústeres y sectores que ya empujan en España. Aparte de las multinacionales del IBEX que están ganado pasta fuera, como ya se vió en el último trimestre.



Pues qué quieres que te diga yo. Lo que yo veo, desde el punto de vista de una micropyme, es que a este sector que somos los que empleamos la inmensa mayoría de la fuerza productiva nos queda 2 días; las subidas que ha habido eran por parados que han montado su tiendecilla con la indemnización. 

Pero lo cierto es que el consumo sigue bajando y para colmo los impuestos subiendo, por lo que la asfixia empresarial será insostenible a medio plazo por la mayoría de empresas. Y estaría muy bien que los bancos abran el grifo del crédito, pero no por tener más crédito bancario podrás devolverlo.

Lo cierto es que para mí, se está destruyendo este tejido en beneficio de las grandes multinacionales. Sólo hay que ver internet, donde la mayoría de pequeñas empresas que venden tecnología están quedando reducidas a cenizas a manos de Amazon. Y si alguna pequeña empresa hace frente, se la compra y a correr.


----------



## romanrdgz (18 Mar 2014)

¿En qué andáis metidos últimamente? Llevo demasiado tiempo sin tiempo (valga la redundancia) para seguiros. ¿Seguís con los metesacas a Bankia, o habéis cambiado de chicharro?


----------



## Hannibal (18 Mar 2014)

Krim, sobre el tema conspiraciones: cada vez se extiende más y se da casi por hecha, que los usanos colaboraron, cuando no ordenaron, con el asesinato de Carrero Blanco. El hecho de que los etarras cavaran un tunel al lado mismo de la embajada usana hace que esta teoría sea bastante creíble, aparte de que muchos afirmen de que los usanos les financiaron en sus inicios porque Carrero era antiOTAN y blabla. 

Algo parecido podemos decir del 23F, el famoso no-documental de Jordi Evole no deja de ser la representación de una teoría también muy extendida. 

Lo que quería decir antes es, si mañana ETA desaparece y dentro de 10 años cuando nadie se acuerde ellos, se desclasifican documentos y se reconoce lo de Carrero,¿qué dirán los que están ahora en contra? Pues sí, se tendrán que callar, pero por supuesto si aparece otra teoría conspiranoica de otro asunto, la descartarán de nuevo porque lo de Carrero 60 años después, no tiene importancia y el mundo ha cambiado muchísimo.

Lo del 23F no creo que ninguno de aquí lo lleguemos a saber; mientras siga el R78 es obvio que habrá silencio.


----------



## Algas (18 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cierro largos dax, ibex, dow



Ves caída o qué?


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2014)

¿Alguien me puede orientar un poco sobre Iberdrola?

Soportes, resistencias y posibilidades reales de seguir subiendo?

Gracias.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues qué quieres que te diga yo. Lo que yo veo, desde el punto de vista de una micropyme, es que a este sector que somos los que empleamos la inmensa mayoría de la fuerza productiva nos queda 2 días; las subidas que ha habido eran por parados que han montado su tiendecilla con la indemnización.
> 
> Pero lo cierto es que el consumo sigue bajando y para colmo los impuestos subiendo, por lo que la asfixia empresarial será insostenible a medio plazo por la mayoría de empresas. Y estaría muy bien que los bancos abran el grifo del crédito, pero no por tener más crédito bancario podrás devolverlo.
> 
> Lo cierto es que para mí, se está destruyendo este tejido en beneficio de las grandes multinacionales. Sólo hay que ver internet, donde la mayoría de pequeñas empresas que venden tecnología están quedando reducidas a cenizas a manos de Amazon. Y si alguna pequeña empresa hace frente, se la compra y a correr.



Yo estoy de acuerdo con Tono pero la recuperacion mas que por las grandes esta viniendo por las medianas.No lo vemos y seguramente hasta dentro de 3-5 años no seremos conscientes.Tengo decenas de empresas con proyectos que ya no es que hayan capeado la crisis es que ganan mas que nunca, el problema es que en estos sectores lo mas importante no es la mano de obra como si lo era en la construccion.Gowex,Corticeira,Miquel,Vidrala,Viscofan,Guillin,Carbures o los 1xx mill que tiene Baron de Ley y que piensa utilizar para expandirse a nivel ibternacional....De verdad no son pocas las empresas,otra cosa es que la poblacion se vaya a ver beneficiada a cp.


----------



## Crash (18 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cierro largos dax, ibex, dow



¿Modificando la firma? ¿Ya no vamos a 11200 antes de Mayo? inocho:


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues qué quieres que te diga yo. Lo que yo veo, desde el punto de vista de una micropyme, es que a este sector que somos los que empleamos la inmensa mayoría de la fuerza productiva nos queda 2 días; las subidas que ha habido eran por parados que han montado su tiendecilla con la indemnización.
> 
> Pero lo cierto es que el consumo sigue bajando y para colmo los impuestos subiendo, por lo que la asfixia empresarial será insostenible a medio plazo por la mayoría de empresas. Y estaría muy bien que los bancos abran el grifo del crédito, pero no por tener más crédito bancario podrás devolverlo.
> 
> Lo cierto es que para mí, se está destruyendo este tejido en beneficio de las grandes multinacionales. Sólo hay que ver internet, donde la mayoría de pequeñas empresas que venden tecnología están quedando reducidas a cenizas a manos de Amazon. Y si alguna pequeña empresa hace frente, se la compra y a correr.



Y yo cierro una tienda de ropa este mes (la cierra mi querídisima señora Tona más bien) después de haber perdido unos 30000€ en los útimos 2 años. El comercio pequeño y las pymes que dependen de su entorno no salen adelante.

Pero te digo yo, porque lo veo, que lo que depende de dinero exterior tipo turismo y exportación está generando bolsas de empleo y dinero fresco. 

En Galicia:

El sector lácteo, cárnico y el vitivinícola están exportando a tope, después de ver que el comercio interior se moría. Tardaron en reaccionar pero ahora por fín se está ganando dinero. 

Los sectores turísticos. Creéte que algo tan simple como el entorno del camino de Santiago está generando un montón de pasta. Hay panaderías rurales, que crecieron al calor de esta ruta, que hoy son empresas exportadoras de dulces, empanadas y demás. Mucha pasta. Lo mismo las zonas de costa de las Rías Baixas donde hay un turismo de calidad que vuelve a crecer.

Las zonas netamente exportadoras que dependen de la Citroen en Pontevedra y Zara en Coruña están a niveles precrisis.

Es incipiente, pero se están creando nuevas alternativas de negocio en aquellos sectores que no se hundieron

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 13:50 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede orientar un poco sobre Iberdrola?
> 
> Soportes, resistencias y posibilidades reales de seguir subiendo?
> 
> Gracias.



Está en máximos de 4 años y rompiédolos día tras día. :Baile:

¿posibilidades reales de seguir subiendo?... espera que lo consulto con mi método infalible


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2014)

el vencimiento del viernes puede llevar al Ibex muy arriba , pero hay muchas razones también para bajar , lo mejor es mantenerse al margen un tiempo , servidor lleva unos cortitos eurodolor muy ricos :baba:

cuidadin con el cierre del gap 3085 del eurostoxx50 :bla:


----------



## Chila (18 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Tono pero la recuperacion mas que por las grandes esta viniendo por las medianas.No lo vemos y seguramente hasta dentro de 3-5 años no seremos conscientes.Tengo decenas de empresas con proyectos que ya no es que hayan capeado la crisis es que ganan mas que nunca, el problema es que en estos sectores lo mas importante no es la mano de obra como si lo era en la construccion.Gowex,Corticeira,Miquel,Vidrala,Viscofan,Guillin,Carbures o los 1xx mill que tiene Baron de Ley y que piensa utilizar para expandirse a nivel ibternacional....De verdad no son pocas las empresas,otra cosa es que la poblacion se vaya a ver beneficiada a cp.



Como dices, la mano de obra intensiva ya no da beneficios.
Entre la competencia de los emergentes, y los costes en SS y demás, es imposible.
Innovación, nichos nuevos de negocio,...ese es el camino.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> el problema es que en estos sectores lo mas importante no es la mano de obra como si lo era en la construccion.



Tú mismo lo dices, el paro no se va a solucionar en este país en décadas. Y por tanto el consumo interno, y las pymes que dependen de él, seguirá estancado durante varios años.

Por cierto, esas empresas como Vidrala, Miquel Costas, etc no creo que se puedan considerar pymes :rolleye:

@Tono: No me hables de turismo, que es mi sector. Supongo que habeís leido lo del chino que quiere comprarle a Botín el Edificio España de la plaza España de Madrid. Otro hotel de lujo y centro comercial, igual que lo que OHL está construyendo en Sevilla (en la antigua sede del Banesto, propiedad del Santander, curiosamente). Las grandes cadenas están construyendo hoteles a punta pala en Madrid incluso después de saber que no nos dan los JJOO y es algo que no entiendo cuando el año pasado el turismo cayó un 10% en la capital.

De hecho no lo digo yo solo: Magma avisa de un â€˜techoâ€™ hotelero en la oferta de Madrid y Barcelona | Noticias de | Revista de turismo Preferente.com

Y sobra decir que con tanto centro comercial en el centro, y con la Gran Via-Carmen-Preciados llena de HMs y Zaras, el pequeño comerciante está en vías de extinción.

Por cierto, a poco que me conozcais sabreis que no comparto demasiado el madmaxismo extremo de bertok; no creo que a corto plazo tengamos que salir a la calle armados ni que me toque volver al pueblo a plantar nabos - aunque esa opción siempre la tengo  - , sólo digo que no me acabo de creer que esto vaya tanto pa'rriba.

No olvidemos que las subidas del ibex se deben en buena parte a la caída de la prima de riesgo a la mitad en un año.


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El turismo a nivel mundial es un negocio imparable. Uno de los grandes motores de las economías y donde se crean nichos nuevos de trabajo y de comercio.

Comentaba el curioso crecimiento queestá creando el camino de Santiago en Galicia. Dos ejemplos que conozco.

Una panadería rural, familiar, en Portomarín donde Cristo perdió las zapatillas. Montó un pequeño comedor donde servía empanadas y dulces tradicionales a los peregrinos. Hoy está mandando empanadas has ta Australia y tartas de Santiago a todos los puntos del mundo. hablamos de furgonetas llenas de producto que envían por avión y venden a través de Internet. Más de 30 personas trabajando.

Una tienda de souvenirs en Sarria. Otro pueblecito rural. Los peregrinos empezaron a pedirle botas de goretex, chubasqueros de calidad, ropa de abrigo, material para bicicletas, etc. Europeos, australianos, etc, se sorprendían de sus precios tan ''bajos'' (para ellos). Ahora está vendiendo todo tipo de ropa de senderismo, ciclismo, etc a todos los puntos del mundo gracias a los clientes extranjeros que han pasando por allí.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tú mismo lo dices, el paro no se va a solucionar en este país en décadas. Y por tanto el consumo interno, y las pymes que dependen de él, seguirá estancado durante varios años.
> 
> Por cierto, esas empresas como Vidrala, Miquel Costas, etc no creo que se puedan considerar pymes :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Es que yo no he dicho que tengan que ser pymes, solo que algunas medianas empresas estan mejor ahora que en 2007 y no son pocas por cierto.Sobre el paradigma de que solo se puede crecer generando empleo ya os podeis ir olvidando.Tirando un poco de analisis de brocha gorda, segun lo veo yo ahora misma hay dos escenarios para la creacion de empleo, en el primero que es en el que estamos que el estado siga tocando las narices ya sea por la via legal fiscal o energetica en cuyo caso nos tiraremos reptando por el suelo minimo una decada o mas ya que cada nueva empresa que se cree sera todo un exito por las 20-40 que se quedaran en el camino.La otra opcion es atajar el problema energetico, facilitar los tramites administrativos,fiscales y legales lo maximo posible y dejando que la economia actue sola, con este escenario y con plazo minimo de 4-5 años podriamos competir perfectamente a nivel internacional.Resumiendo 10-20vs5 años


----------



## Chila (18 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El turismo a nivel mundial es un negocio imparable. Uno de los grandes motores de las economías y donde se crean nichos nuevos de trabajo y de comercio.
> 
> Comentaba el curioso crecimiento queestá creando el camino de Santiago en Galicia. Dos ejemplos que conozco.
> 
> ...



Barrabés, Benasque.
Ropa de montaña y esquí.
Vende por todo el mundo.

E-commerce, precios razonables, darse a conocer, encontrar un nicho.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2014)

pues yo acabo de plantar unos tomates en la terraza de casa....


----------



## Hannibal (18 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es que yo no he dicho que tengan que ser pymes, solo que algunas medianas empresas estan mejor ahora que en 2007 y no son pocas por cierto.Sobre el paradigma de que solo se puede crecer generando empleo ya os podeis ir olvidando.
> 
> Tirando un poco de analisis de brocha gorda, segun lo veo yo ahora misma hay dos escenarios, en el primero que es en el que estamos que el estado siga tocando las narices ya sea por la via legal fiscal o energetica en cuyo caso nos tiraremos reptando por el suelo minimo una decada o mas.La otra opcion es atajar el problema energetico, facilitar los tramites administrativos,fiscales y legales lo maximo posible y dejando que la economia actue sola, con este escenario y con plazo minimo de 4-5 años podriamos competir perfectamente a nivel internacional.Resumiendo 10-20vs5 años



Con lo segundo estoy de acuerdo completamente.

Lo del empleo me tiene intrigado, ¿cómo puede crecer un país que va a seguir teniendo un 25% de paro durante un lustro al menos? Lo que me está confirmando, aunque yo ya lo sabía, es que se va a acrecentar aún más la brecha entre ricos y pobres, y la práctica desaparición de la clase media porque los pocos que conservan trabajo lo hacen con peores condiciones y salarios que hace 5 años. Para mí estos trabajadores en muy pocos casos serán clase media, porque aunque sean afortunados, de viajar a Riviera Maya o Indonesia poco o nada, y de cambiar de coche cada 4 años menos.


----------



## paulistano (18 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues yo acabo de plantar unos tomates en la terraza de casa....



Ya es temporada???ienso:


Algun tipo de semilla que salga bueno?o


----------



## Hannibal (18 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya es temporada???ienso:
> 
> 
> Algun tipo de semilla que salga bueno?o



El año pasado, por estas fechas, planté semillas de tomates cherry comprados en el supermercado. me hizo mucha ilusión que crecieran y que salieran tomatitos.

Eso sí, lo que no sabía es que maduran en agosto, ese mes donde me suelo ir de vacaciones :ouch: los aprovecharon mi familia política que se quedó aqui ese mes...

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 15:28 ----------

Por cierto, me desvio del tema. A lo que iba con el tema de que la recuperación no es para tanto, es que a algunas empresas le irán mejor, otras que se han refinanciado durante años a lo mejor empiezan a desapalancarse, etc etc.

Pero tras leer a Tono decir que los que ahora no ven que vamos parriba son unos agoreros o algo así, creo que me veía obligado a responderle. Porque parriba van eso, algunas empresas; pero a nivel de la calle durante varios años no van a ver ni un euro de esa recuperación.

Excepto el año que viene, claro. Que hay elecciones y toca aflojar billetera para conseguir votos.


----------



## inversobres (18 Mar 2014)

Esos cortos ganadorehhh.

T&T cierra largos...muahahha.

Nos vemos en 189x.


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Mar 2014)

:........................


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2014)

yo soy muy vago compro la plantas ya creciditas en un invernadero, tb he comprado una zarza a ver si me da unas moras, jejejejeje.

alguien puede dar informacion sobre eurona, bankia????

tocados los 10.100, toca ahora bajar o subimos a por los 10.400?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2014)

cerramos cortitos eurodolor 1,3913-1,3902 unos pipillos que nunca vienen mal y cargamos cortos Ibex 10090 con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Mar 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿En qué andáis metidos últimamente? Llevo demasiado tiempo sin tiempo (valga la redundancia) para seguiros. ¿Seguís con los metesacas a Bankia, o habéis cambiado de chicharro?



Todavía seguimos algún q otro loco con bankia pero la conga ya no es lo que era. Las pilas usanas han animado el cotarro un par de semanas pero nos llamaron al orden y no con balas de fogueo y la cosa se calmó.
Bankia a 1,54 y eurona 4,53


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Mar 2014)

¿Hablamos de bolsa o qué? Pues no, vamos a seguir con el tema de la situación económica y tal, ¿no?
Aparte de mad-maxistas y de pechopalomitas, la situación actual es jodida, aunque al menos ahora ya todo el mundo lo sabe, y lo mejor de una enfermedad es que esté diagnosticada.
Aquí mismo hay un forero que acaba e encontrar empleo  y otro que tiene que cerrar su negocio :´(
Y yo creo que estamos en esa situación (que la bolsa suele anticipar) en la que comienza la recuperación, aunque queda mucho que sufrir.
Parece que han dado órdenes a los banqueros de sacar dinero a la calle (créditos, hipotecas ...) aunque la mora es la mayor de nunca (incluso cambiando el modo de medirla).
Han dado margen a la empresas a "aligerar costes" con la reforma laboral (a las grandes, porque las pequeñas que sobreviven están ya en mínimos)
Pero eso (paro y sueldos más bajos) supone frenar el consumo interno (Y el PIB no es más que la suma de todas esas compras y ventas) lo que hará que el despegue sea muuuuy lento porque la gran mayoría de las empresas medianas y pequeñas que son las que generalmente crean empleo, no son exportadoras.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2014)

si cerramos por debajo de 9980 nos iremos muy pabajo ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2014)

y si cerramos por arriba de los 10.000?


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Mar 2014)

Y hablando de bolsa, por eso mismo creo que es momento de ir tomando posiciones a largoplazo, pero con cautela.
Yo, después de la adrenalina de las pilas, estoy en gowex y eurona (españish pymes), las BME, Tesla, y un fondo en el nikkey cubriendo divisa.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y si cerramos por arriba de los 10.000?



seguiremos parriba por lo menos hasta el vencimiento , de momento esta subida es solo un pullbacksito al canal alcista , que intradiariamente se mete hasta la cocina y choca con la resistencia combinada del central de bollinger en diario y la mm50 ienso:

toda la subida desde la apertura debería quedar solo como una mecha :Aplauso:


----------



## sr.anus (18 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> seguiremos parriba por lo menos hasta el vencimiento , de momento esta subida es solo un pullbacksito al canal alcista , que intradiariamente se mete hasta la cocina y choca con la resistencia combinada del central de bollinger en diario y la mm50 ienso:
> 
> toda la subida desde la apertura debería quedar solo como una mecha :Aplauso:



Le estan dejando el culo como un bostezo, señor jato. :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Mar 2014)

Esta tarde alguien ha salido de compras en Tubacex, cosa que el aquí presente agradece. A ver si le empujan un poco más.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2014)

que dice el señor annunaki :rolleye: 

me pillo parte del reboton pero llevaba ya muchos pipos a favor , nada mas :no:

pero creo que esta es la buena y que ahora cerraremos el gap 9450 , también creo que luego tendremos subidon del bueno , 11k y algo mas :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 17:09 ----------

bueno parece que no guanearemos , cerramos cortos 10090-10070 y volvemos a la seguridad de los cortos eurodolor 1,3913 :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2014)

Pues si que esta este hilo parado hoy....


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2014)

bankia - El Gobierno dispone ahora de más estrategias para vender Bankia, pero hasta junio, nada - 18/03/14 en Infomercados

NO PARECE MUY BUENO PARA BANKIA...


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 17:09 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]bueno parece que no guanearemos , cerramos cortos 10090-10070 y volvemos a la seguridad de los cortos eurodolor 1,3913 :Baile:



Eso es humildah sr Jato!


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2014)

Mientras no haya guano no hay alegría


----------



## ... (18 Mar 2014)

Me salgo de Eurona con beneficios y entro en Amadeus a 29,46 que ya hacía tiempo que no compraba nada del Ibex


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2014)

Fuera de Bankia salto stop...
Al final pa pipas...

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 17:31 ----------

Pufff lo de Bankia lo acabo de leer... me da que al final la van a liar de alguna forma...


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2014)

Da la impresión de que los americanos van a subir más de lo que llevan hoy.


----------



## Krim (18 Mar 2014)

Que, ¿Os ha sentado mal el rally? ¿Qué tal esos "cortos ganadores"? :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia - El Gobierno dispone ahora de más estrategias para vender Bankia, pero hasta junio, nada - 18/03/14 en Infomercados
> 
> NO PARECE MUY BUENO PARA BANKIA...



No creo que añada nada nuevo a lo que ya se sabía... ¿o si?


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia - El Gobierno dispone ahora de más estrategias para vender Bankia, pero hasta junio, nada - 18/03/14 en Infomercados
> 
> NO PARECE MUY BUENO PARA BANKIA...



Se están ganando sillones donde dejar sus posaderas próximamente


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Mar 2014)

Alguien ha comentado Tubacex. Está en un momento importante y parece que con fuerza para subir.

<a href="http://imgur.com/BCvovg0"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/BCvovg0.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## ane agurain (18 Mar 2014)

tubacex si lo pones en logaritmico, no ha roto, se queda a las puertas.


deoleo:
la cagué calculando el mínimo, fué el viernes. vamos a ver si rompe la directriz mañana o no


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Mar 2014)

Sea en lineal o logarítmico tampoco es una rotura clara pero está ahí-ahí.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 20:13 ----------

Relamiéndome un poco las heridas por el corto en el Dax que me hizo un pequeño roto ayer me he metido en Alcatel, parece que quiere reordenarse al alza. El stop parece claro.

<a href="http://imgur.com/eyaV60O"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/eyaV60O.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## ane agurain (18 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Dichosos los ojos.
> 
> A ver si son verdad esos 10500, pre 10900.
> 
> ...






esto cuadra con bajada en ITX + TEF no?

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 12:25 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Krim, sobre el tema conspiraciones: cada vez se extiende más y se da casi por hecha, que los usanos colaboraron, cuando no ordenaron, con el asesinato de Carrero Blanco. El hecho de que los etarras cavaran un tunel al lado mismo de la embajada usana hace que esta teoría sea bastante creíble, aparte de que muchos afirmen de que los usanos les financiaron en sus inicios porque Carrero era antiOTAN y blabla.
> 
> Algo parecido podemos decir del 23F, el famoso no-documental de Jordi Evole no deja de ser la representación de una teoría también muy extendida.
> 
> ...



y de ETA e informe Navajas? y que están asesinados todos los que...


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2014)

Superados de nuevo los 10000. 
Bolsa europeas en verde y USA de nuevo atacando máximos. El final del trimestre se pone muy interesante. Mucho.


Sobre el tema de la salida de la crisis, contestando a Hannibal. No sé si me he explicado bien. 
No digo que esto esté solucionado ni mucho menos, aquí queda miseria para muchos años y para mucha gente. Es más, millones de personas tienen un futuro muy negro, sin trabajo o sin ingresos dignos aunque tengan un empleo precario. Sobra masa laboral, y también hay que reconocerlo, hay una gran parte de población más o menos joven que no se ha molestado en prepararse lo más mínimo, sin estudios, sin preparación para emprender, sin ánimo de sacrificio, sin salida. 
A lo que hay que sumar la gente sobreendeudada durante la burbuja que tiene una condena perpetua encima con trabajo o sin él

El paro seguirá muy alto, los salarios y las pensiones a la baja, la deuda hay que pagarla y los impuestos seguirán al alza. Esto hará que el consumo interno se siga contrayendo y todo lo que de él depende también.

Yo lo que veo son pequeños sectores que dependen del negocio exterior que están funcionando. Es incipiente, pero ya es apreciable. Turismo y exportación son los motores que captan el dinero fuera. El turismo sanitario que apuntaba Atman, ser el gran geriátrico de Europa, la creación de plantas de montaje con mano de obra barata para multinacionales son realidades que van a funcionar. 

En el IBEX ya hay muchas empresas que tiene más del 70% de su negocio, y más del 90% de los beneficios, fuera de España. Eso es exportación. Alrededor de estos sectores es donde yo veo la recuperación.

Para mí, así lo he hecho, es momento de posicionarse a largo. El IBEX está ya premiando a las empresas que funcionan y abandonando otras. Acabo de comprobar en mi excel, que hoy con el IBEX en 10050 gano un 1,3% más que el día que cerró el IBEX en 10525 (mediados de enero).


----------



## ane agurain (18 Mar 2014)

Sobre tubacex:

vigia y koncorde dan entrada
obv dice que acompaña a la subida

pero el rsi semanal está chocando ahora mismo con su directriz






y las bandas, pero todo puede ser, como pasó con Tubos


----------



## Hannibal (18 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y de ETA e informe Navajas? y que están asesinados todos los que...



Creo q es la primera vez q oigo ese informe ienso:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Creo q es la primera vez q oigo ese informe ienso:
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



El 'informe Navajas' sobre supuesta corrupción de guardias civiles de Intxaurrondo, nunca fue investigado por los jueces | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS

TorturoKracia: El desaparecido 'Informe Navajas', íntegro

De cómo se inundó de droga el País Vasco y España en los años 80 y 90. El informe navajas. | Colectivo Burbuja

Entre otros Ordoñez estaba investigando esto, se lo confesó a una periodista, y pam pam





seguimos actualizando el ibex desde el viernes:






aun nos quedan 80-100 puntos antes de ver si vamos a ir para arriba o seguimos laterales bajistas


----------



## Chila (18 Mar 2014)

Ya veriais el domingo a Evole ¿no? Pues eso...
De bolsa, ¿indra ? Va a por sus máximos históricos.
La entrada en arcelor bien por el momento.
Espero llegar a 11,50 por lo menos.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Superados de nuevo los 10000.
> Bolsa europeas en verde y USA de nuevo atacando máximos. El final del trimestre se pone muy interesante. Mucho.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo resaltado en negrita es una condena para el país.

El culibex, no es más que una sucursal retrasada de los grandes índices y EMHO éstos están en la parte madura del ciclo.

Lo que sí es cierto es que ya no veo al culibex cayendo en solitario si no que caerán todos juntos.

Cuidado.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 21:01 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Tú mismo lo dices, el paro no se va a solucionar en este país en décadas. Y por tanto el consumo interno, y las pymes que dependen de él, seguirá estancado durante varios años.
> 
> Por cierto, esas empresas como Vidrala, Miquel Costas, etc no creo que se puedan considerar pymes :rolleye:
> 
> ...



hoygausté, que yo no soy mad-maxista ::::::

soy del club recuperacionista ::::::::


----------



## InsiderFX (18 Mar 2014)

Veo que hay gente corta en eurodolar, deberiais liquidar posiciones porque va a ir a 1.40, barreran stops, putearan luego y Dragui dira que ta por fin van a tomar medidas porque el euro fuerte daña la recuperacion.

Lo unico que veo es largo ahora mismo. Si no vais a cambiaros de camisa por lo menos cerrar el corto y lo abris mas arriba.

S2


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2014)

En Imtech, mas de lo mismo

http://imtech.com/Content/ImtechNV/2014/Press%20Release/140318%20Analyst%20presentation%204Q13%20-%20FINAL.pdf

Con el plan de reestructuración esta vez si estan cumpliendo los plazos, el objetivo es reducir la deuda en 400 mill para junio de 2015

Tanto Reino Unido, España e ICT están funcionando muy bien.
Sigo pensando lo mismo, quizás solo veo un hipotético peligro aunque ahora mismo como están generando caja lo veo improbable y es que algún acreedor quiera acelerar el proceso de reestructuración y obligue a una nueva ampliación, a priori ya digo que a dia de hoy me parece improbable.Por lo demás es una apuesta complicada con riesgo pero que hay que tener paciencia


----------



## ane agurain (18 Mar 2014)

antes de nada: FIJAROS EN PRT en la vela del 3 de FEBRERO.
Qué valor os pone que es el mínimo?
Seguro?
Volved a mirar y aseguraos de que coincide el punto mínimo con lo que marca.


bueno, pongo una posibilidad que puede darse, como muchos sabéis uso Fibo en el tiempo, porque para el punto 3 y 4 acierta mucho....

En este caso he cogido los mínimos de:

6DIC y 3FEB, y me da como posible tercer mínimo el *27 de marzo*
3 ENE y 3 FEB, y me da como tercer mínimo el 4 de Marzo (lo hace el 3)

Corrijo este punto y tomo el 3 de Feb y el 3 de Marzo, me da como posible tercer punto el *31 de Marzo.*


Ahora, para más INRI, cojo el mínimo del 3 de marzo y del 14 de marzo, tercer punto?----> 27 de marzo








con esto quiero decir que hay "alguna posibilidad" de que entre el jueves 27, viernes 28 y lunes 31, marquemos un mínimo.


----------



## Tono (19 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Resultados muy flojos de ITX. Puede perder los 100€. 
Y yo que tengo 25 acciones compradas a 25€ como recuerdo, a las que soñaba ganar 100€/acc algún día :´(

*Inditex gana 2.377 millones en 2013, el 1 por ciento más*



> Inditex finalizó el pasado ejercicio 2013 con un beneficio neto de 2.377 millones de euros, lo que supone un aumento del 1% con respecto al ejercicio precedente.
> Según comunicó hoy la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), las ventas del ejercicio se situaron en 16.724 millones de euros, un 5% superiores a las del 2012. Además, las ventas a tipos de cambio constantes aumentaron un 8%.
> Por su parte, las ventas en superficie comparable se incrementaron un 3% en el ejercicio 2013, frente a un 6% en el ejercicio 2012.
> La compañía textil que dirige Pablo Isla comunicó hoy que propondrá a la Junta de Accionistas el reparto de un dividendo de 2,42 euros por acción, con un incremento del 10%.



Futuros en verde, el Nikkei en verde, buen cierre en USA ayer...


----------



## dalmore_12y (19 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias....


----------



## inversobres (19 Mar 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Bankia, NCG y Catalunya Banc tendrán que pagar €3.100M por preferente


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Mar 2014)

Buenos días,

Suban esas bankias que entre pensando en los 2 euros y no llegan

Estoy algo liada tan solo desearles buenas plusvis

Ah, se sabe algo de Gowex? Dia de resultados y tal


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Resultados muy flojos de ITX. Puede perder los 100€.
> Y yo que tengo 25 acciones compradas a 25€ como recuerdo, a las que soñaba ganar 100€/acc algún día :´(
> ...



inditex con gap al alza


----------



## inversobres (19 Mar 2014)

Un vencimiento en zona de maximos mensuales...no estaria mal.

De momento pulso esta en los 10150.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 09:07 ----------

Sesion de momento calcada a lunes y martes.

Otro bodrio, vamos a ver.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

cerramos cortos eurodolor 1,3913-1,3924 :ouch: y abrimos cortox Ibex 10090 con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Tono (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> inditex con gap al alza



Sí, está Amancio poniendo toda la carne en el asador. A ver lo que dura, pero por falta de dinero para aguantar posiciones no será.
Curioso, el primer año que sus beneficios no crecen aumentan el dividendo un 10%.
Yo creo que acabará bajando de los 100 en las próximas sesiones.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

segundo tramo bajista en marcha , el cierre del gap 9450 es inminente , la destrucción de los ejpertitos también :no:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Tubacex me parece que lo de subir un 1% es una trampa... sobrecomprado además

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 02:17 ----------

Interstitial - elmundo.es
Rato ficha por la Caixa


Más de la mitad del beneficio de la banca es devolución de impuestos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tubacex me parece que lo de subir un 1% es una trampa... sobrecomprado además



No me joda hermano, que estoy dentro. ¿Y lo de ayer, la entrada de pasta por la tarde?

Felicidades a todos los papás, Pepes y Pepas.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No me joda hermano, que estoy dentro. ¿Y lo de ayer, la entrada de pasta por la tarde?
> 
> Felicidades a todos los papás, Pepes y Pepas.



es que mueve hoy volumen es Tubos ;D

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 02:27 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Sí, está Amancio poniendo toda la carne en el asador. A ver lo que dura, pero por falta de dinero para aguantar posiciones no será.
> Curioso, el primer año que sus beneficios no crecen aumentan el dividendo un 10%.
> Yo creo que acabará bajando de los 100 en las próximas sesiones.



no sé no sé
llevo 2 día diciendo que marca una triple divergencia alcista, de potencia... al final rompe al alza, pero no sé si para llegar a cambiar tendencia

creo que podemos bajar hoy a 105,7 del FM que hay un minigap

(a ver si el resto que marcan divergencias también rompen un poco, eh Natra-PSG-Visco)

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 02:28 ----------

Otro tema, la caída del ibex de cuánto sería hoy sin el +3% de inditex y tironcillo que conllevea?


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sí, está Amancio poniendo toda la carne en el asador. A ver lo que dura, pero por falta de dinero para aguantar posiciones no será.
> Curioso, el primer año que sus beneficios no crecen aumentan el dividendo un 10%.
> Yo creo que acabará bajando de los 100 en las próximas sesiones.



A este nivel de crecimiento al precio que cotiza esta descontado de más. Inditex esta para no mirarla en una buena temporada.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días gacelillas
> 
> cerramos cortos eurodolor 1,3913-1,3924 :ouch: y abrimos cortox Ibex 10090 con tres cojones :no:



cerramos los cortitos 10090-10030 :baba: hecho el dia , el vencimiento es peligroso , cautela


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Observemos el trato de la información en uno y otro medio:

El beneficio de Inditex se ralentiza y crece ligeramente en 2013 | Econom?a | EL MUNDO
Inditex sube el 10% el dividendo tras lograr récord de ventas y beneficios | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS
Inditex incrementó sus ventas un 5 % hasta alcanzar los 16.724 millones


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Suban esas bankias que entre pensando en los 2 euros y no llegan
> 
> ...



Igualmente

¿Hoy presenta cuentas gowex? Pues de descontar algo, es nada.
Al menos no tendremos que vender con la noticia porque no ha habido peponeo con el rumor.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

venga volvemos a la carga , corto con tres cojones 10048 :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Mar 2014)

como veis HISPANIA? la compre el otro dia en 10.42 y ya esta en 10.88

alguien sigue en Ezentis?

grupo ezentis - Ezentis presenta Plan Estratégico en dos semanas tras anunciar fuertes pérdidas en 2013 - 19/03/14 en Infomercados


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga volvemos a la carga , corto con tres cojones 10048 :Baile:



Gran Zahorí, entre con algún cojón menos que se le va a quedar alguo enganchado en manos de pandoro.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como veis HISPANIA? la compre el otro dia en 10.42 y ya esta en 10.88
> 
> alguien sigue en Ezentis?
> 
> grupo ezentis - Ezentis presenta Plan Estratégico en dos semanas tras anunciar fuertes pérdidas en 2013 - 19/03/14 en Infomercados



Servidora... sufriendo a Pandoro en su plenitud


----------



## Hannibal (19 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Suban esas bankias que entre pensando en los 2 euros y no llegan
> 
> ...



Yo también estaba convencido de los 2€ en bankia pero ha roto la directriz alcista; tiene pinta de que era la típica trampa por at para pillar gacelas... y nos han pillado a algunos :ouch:

En fin, toca tener paciencia, a ver si por lo menos volvemos a superar los 1.6 para encontrar un buen punto de salida.

Sobre Gowex siguen pidiendo paciencia en el twitter, yo estoy hasta las narices de tanta paciencia. Ya pueden ser buenos resultados porque sino...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

El volumen en el MC es proporcional a la cantidad de post en este hilo

no hay un chavo


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

vamos Ibex , vamos bonito :Baile: :abajo:


----------



## Rodrigo (19 Mar 2014)

El volumen de este hilo es inversamente proporcional al volumen de guano en el Ralph35


----------



## Hannibal (19 Mar 2014)

¿Quién ha dicho que gowex presentaba hoy resultados?  ni mucho menos; se supone que es esta semana sí o sí. Yo creo que lo están alargando por el tema de We2 por el que han apostado fortísimo, aunque no sé por qué crear tanta expectación; o son unos resultados bárbaros o va a haber una gan decepción.

Por cierto, lo de bankia de hoy es una barrida de stops de 1,495 o es cosa mia? ienso:

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 10:27 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos Ibex , vamos bonito :Baile: :abajo:


----------



## atman (19 Mar 2014)

Aviso, siyolodeciayoismo en estado puro sobre Inditex.



atman dijo:


> 9-mayo-2013
> y hay ciertos... no sé si llamarlos rumores... no son rumores son ciertas impresiones de que en Chez Ortega están perdiendo el toque y no están sabiendo leer el mercado como hasta ahora. En fín, nada trágico ¿eh? A corto plazo ni se notará en las ventas, aunque tal vez sí en los resultados. Pero parece que la industria ha terminado de ahogar el talento.



Lo grave es que hace un año que esto se ve venir y, que yo sepa, no han hecho nada al respecto. Como no se pongan las pilas, la cosa se puede deteriorar rápidamente... Así que cuidadín... que ustedes tambien están avisados desde hace una buena temporada...


----------



## napartarra (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El volumen en el MC es proporcional a la cantidad de post en este hilo
> 
> no hay un chavo



Igual te parece que hay pocos mensajes porque tienes a medio foro "ignorado"???
:XX:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

H&M Home planta cara a Inditex en España: expansión pausada pero precios competitivos

Inditex prepara sigilosamente a Lefties para la batalla del bajo coste - elEconomista.es


----------



## Topongo (19 Mar 2014)

Lo de Bkia el 1,6 a corto plazo lo veo muy complicado no olvidemos que un gobierno sin pasta en poco mas de dos meses puede colocar otro paquete con un bonito descuento de a saber cuanto.
Yo que lo viví en su momento desde luego va a hacer que a partir de esos 90 dias no la toque ni con un palo... quizá si el dia despues de la pandorada para los de dentro.
Lo que se decía de la directriz alcista.
El tema de que si llega a 2,xx valga casi como iberdrola, una de las mayores electricas del mundo.
Pues eso que creo que se les ha acabado la magia...
Obviamente ahora es cuando empezarán a petardear para arriba...


----------



## Galifrey (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> antes preguntaban por Natra, YO no vendería (aún). divergencia alcista
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ane, una vez más me quito el sombrero ante sus análisis :Aplauso:. Muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo Rato podría embolsarse una pensión de 522.000 euros de Bankia, según Elboletin.com. 

SIN COMENTARIOS....


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

y la de arcelor!!  (aunque creo que puede caer más abajo aún)








y prosegur y viscofan, qué pasa? daban las mismas divergencias... 
a viscofan si no lo suben mucho hoy, mañana le meten un rejonazo FIJO


joer, no es análisis, es lo que dan los indicadores esos, no tiene mucho mérito. solo leerlos.
mérito tiene ver lo que hace una cotización a medio plazo...

meter la pasta y olvidarte, y recoger en 1 año, pero no me da para eso. solo para CORTO

llevo oyendo que técnicas va a ser el valor del 2014 desde octubre....
llevo oyendo que arcelor va a repuntar en 2014 desde octubre...
es que no me fío de análisis largos.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 04:05 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> Rodrigo Rato podría embolsarse una pensión de 522.000 euros de Bankia, según Elboletin.com.
> 
> SIN COMENTARIOS....



Inditex: Amancio Ortega ingresará 894,4M€ con los dividendos de Indite

::


----------



## Chila (19 Mar 2014)

Lo de gowex y sus resultados a mi me parece poco serio. 
Y ser accionista de empresas poco serias me repele.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *Inditex: Amancio Ortega ingresará 894,4M€ con los dividendos de Indite*
> 
> ::



Como persona física?? Y sigue siendo residente en España?? Montoro tiene que estar afilando ya el colmillo porque si eso es bruto hacienda se llevaría unos 240 millones.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 11:16 ----------

Por cierto, ahí sigue Luftansa poquito a poco hacia los 20 merkels :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como persona física?? Y sigue siendo residente en España?? Montoro tiene que estar afilando ya el colmillo porque si eso es bruto hacienda se llevaría unos 240 millones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 11:16 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, ahí sigue Luftansa poquito a poco hacia los 20 merkels :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



 esa sí que es buena robo, al amancio le sale a devolver fijo...:fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> esa sí que es buena robo, al amancio le sale a devolver fijo...:fiufiu:



Pero porque se desgravará por vivienda 
La verdad es que me pica la curiosidad por saber cuanto pagará este hombre como persona física (cambalaches y empresas a parte...)


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero porque se desgravará por vivienda
> La verdad es que me pica la curiosidad por saber cuanto pagará este hombre como persona física (cambalaches y empresas a parte...)



y por SOCIMIs


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y por SOCIMIs



Pero los SOCIMIs no dejan de ser una sociedad de un tipo especial. 
Me refiero a lo que pagará como persona física ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (19 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero los SOCIMIs no dejan de ser una sociedad de un tipo especial.
> Me refiero a lo que pagará como persona física ienso:



Como persona física no creo que tenga mucho a su nombre; al menos no de lo que haya comprado o invertido desde que es muchimillonario. Será como los políticos, que tienen un coche de los 90 y un apartamento de cuando salieron de la universidad. Porque claro, los chalés donde viven y la casa de la playa están a nombre de sociedades interpuestas y todas esas cosas de las que los mortales no tenemos ni idea.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero los SOCIMIs no dejan de ser una sociedad de un tipo especial.
> Me refiero a lo que pagará como persona física ienso:



Hacienda desgravará en el IRPF para inversores particulares en PYMES - Tribuna INEAF

RÉGIMEN FISCAL ESPECIAL DE LAS SOCIMIs

Una vez cumplidos los criterios definidos en el epígrafe anterior(habrá un periodo de transición de 2 años para conseguir cumplir y acreditar dichos criterios), se podrá constituir la SOCIMI, que se beneficiará de los siguientes beneficios fiscales,

- IS del 18% tanto para beneficios de explotación como plusvalías.

- Si >50% del activo son pisos con inquilinos se obtendrá una deducción sobre la base imponible(BI) del 20% de las rentas generadas por las mismas.

- Deducción por reinversión de plusvalías del 6% de las mismas sobre la cuota integra.

- Tributación dividendos: persona física: 0%, persona jurídica +/- 14%

- Exención AJD en operaciones de constitución, ampliación de capital y aportaciones no dinerarias.

- Bonificación 95% ITP y AJD para adquisición de viviendas o terrenos para viviendas.

- Exención impuestos plusvalía y plusvalía municipal.


----------



## Chila (19 Mar 2014)

Como persona fisica no pagara casi nada, seguro.
Menudo chollo la socimi, ¿no?


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Mar 2014)

Es curioso pero tanto amancio, buffett y Gates, no conozco el caso de slim, han hecho su fortuna con una o varias buenas ideas empezando desde abajo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias alcistas,

muy bonita la nit del foc ayer, con unos preciosos fuegos artificiales verdes. VERDES.

Y hoy habla la Yellen esa no? Y Putin dira algo. Estamos en un campo de minas pero con la mirada al frente las sortearemos.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 12:08 ----------

En el asunto de Inditex, esta primavera abre su primera tienda Uniqlo aqui en España desconozco el posicionamiento que haran pero a poco que mantengan precios le haran mucho daño a Zara y MD, calidad superior a esta ultima a precio de la primera. Como contra que tienen mucha menos rotacion de catalogo y referencias.

Le llaman el amancio Ortega del Japon.


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias alcistas,
> 
> muy bonita la nit del foc ayer, con unos preciosos fuegos artificiales verdes. VERDES.
> 
> ...



El problema de los castillos verdes verdes, es que se nos olvida que al final siempre viene la crema::


----------



## amago45 (19 Mar 2014)

Continúa la concentración en el mundo telco ejjjjjjjpañol

Ibercom y Másmóvil alcanzan un principio de acuerdo para la fusión de las dos compañías


----------



## Chila (19 Mar 2014)

Mts volando


----------



## Galifrey (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y la de arcelor!!  (aunque creo que puede caer más abajo aún)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno, cada uno aporta aquello que maneja mejor.

Lo que voy teniendo claro es que me fio mucho más de lo que leo por aquí (cuando ya vas conociendo de que pie calza cada uno) que de las publicaciones generalistas.

Lo que comentas sobre técnicas: efectivamente, yo me salí porqué creo que empiezo a entender como funciona la cosa. El consenso absoluto que había en prensa especializada sobre técnicas choca con el hecho de que sea precisamente uno de los valores que no se ha enganchado a ninguna subida.

Como otro forero comentó, los fondos importantes debieron entrar en su momento y ahora le toca a la "propaganda oficial" hacer su trabajo: ¡subánmela! 

Me parece acojonante, por ejemplo, que carbures y gowex lleven mas de un 50% en lo que va de año y en Expansión no se las haya casi ni mencionado. Si mencionaban sin embargo a Cie, como una de las campeonas de 2014. 

O sin ir más lejos enagas: lleva un 15% en lo que va de año + superdividendo y suele pasar desapercibida en las recomendaciones.

En mi corta experiencia en este mundillo de momento mis únicos aciertos han tenido que ver con deshacer posiciones:

* Quería Cie para un año y me salí con ligeras ganancias, no ha vuelto a recuperar el punto en el que estaba.
* Quería Tre para un año y me salí en empate. Hoy está un euro mas abajo
* Quería tef para un año y me salí en empate. Hoy esta 1,5 más abajo.
* Hice el superpardigacelator en la euforia pilera y estuve tres horas dentro de FCEL. Perdí 200 eurillos pero evité cebarme y perder 1000.

De algún modo (excepto la última, que fue una aventurilla) todas eran posiciones de consenso general.

Y mi único acierto hasta la fecha la poco recomendada Enagás, que me da para conservar las perdidas del resto de cierre de operaciones.

En fin, no me enrollo, solo decir que este mundillo me está pareciendo interesantísimo y que es una suerte poder aprender de los que compartís vuestra experiencia de forma desinteresada.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

YO, repito, YO me saldría hoy en máximos de acx jazz y tub...al menos por unos dias


----------



## Chila (19 Mar 2014)

Yo tengo esas sensaciones, Galifrey, con mdf.
A ver si pega un repunte y creo que me saldré.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

el Ibex a vuelto a chocar con los 10109 , ahí esta la resistencia clave mm50 reforzado con central de bollinger en diario y 50% fibonazi , será la tumba de los alcistas :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Mar 2014)

Ignacio González adelanta que el Santander ha cerrado la venta del Edificio España al chino Wang Jianli - elEconomista.es

seria una pena que hicieran un todo a cien dentro....


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Bueno, cada uno aporta aquello que maneja mejor.
> 
> Lo que voy teniendo claro es que me fio mucho más de lo que leo por aquí (cuando ya vas conociendo de que pie calza cada uno) que de las publicaciones generalistas.
> 
> ...



Yo suelo leer a diario el econmista, expansión y el cinco días para ver que recomiendan y cual es el consenso para hacer justo lo contrario...:rolleye:
PD:soy un malote


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

Malote al estilo de ponzi ? ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Mar 2014)

Vendidas Tubacex a 3,205. +11%. Ahora a buscar, con tranquilidad otra cosa.


----------



## Tono (19 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Malote al estilo de ponzi ? ienso:




Un día de estos le van a desparasitar las pulgas con un bate de beisbol, tenga cuidado.

*Ferrovial muestra interés por los aeropuertos que privatiza Japón*

Ferrovial muestra inter?s por los aeropuertos que privatiza Jap?n,Sector inmobiliario. Expansi?n.com

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 13:31 ----------

Los 10100 no se rompen hasta que mande USA, queda aburrirse un rato

Hoy habla Yellen?


----------



## egarenc (19 Mar 2014)

[/QUOTE]

Inditex: Amancio Ortega ingresará 894,4M€ con los dividendos de Indite

::[/QUOTE]

menos mal que los primeros 1500€ no tributan :

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 14:21 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> YO, repito, YO me saldría hoy en máximos de acx jazz y tub...al menos por unos dias



Acx, hasta los trece queda un trecho, ejque si me bajo ya no me vuelvo a subir, no se...

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> *Ferrovial muestra interés por los aeropuertos que privatiza Japón*
> 
> Ferrovial muestra inter?s por los aeropuertos que privatiza Jap?n,Sector inmobiliario. Expansi?n.com





La verdad es que Ferrovial lo está haciendo muy bien. Pienso que es de los pocos valores que se salvan del churribex. PER atractivo, internacionalizada, buen dividendo, flujos de caja bestiales. En fin, que igual hago una entrada a largo plazo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La verdad es que Ferrovial lo está haciendo muy bien. Pienso que es de los pocos valores que se salvan del churribex. PER atractivo, internacionalizada, buen dividendo, flujos de caja bestiales. En fin, que igual hago una entrada a largo plazo.



Ejem, per atractivo? Tiene el per más caro que Google...:rolleye:


----------



## sinnombrex (19 Mar 2014)

28 millones de volumen en telefonica a esta hora, algo mas de lo habitual y creo que estan acumulando.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Ejem, per atractivo? Tiene el per más caro que Google...:rolleye:



Me he basado en la info de Investing.com que le da unos EPS de 0,99 euros. si cotiza a 15,30 sale un per de 15 que no lo veo mal. No es ese?


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2014)

Sigan comprando azucar que está muy bueno


----------



## Tono (19 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me he basado en la info de Investing.com que le da unos EPS de 0,99 euros. si cotiza a 15,30 sale un per de 15 que no lo veo mal. No es ese?



así es, capitaliza unos 11000 millones, con beneficios netos de 750M el año pasado
mi consejo es entrar, todavía tiene un buen recorrido

desde diciembre, con el dividendo, la llevo en un +20%


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Mar 2014)

En Ferrovial me salí hace unas semanas con una rentabilidad jugosilla mas dividendos. He vuelta entrar en los 14,80 con gran potra al entrar en minimos en los ultimos 2 meses.
Es un buen valor.


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> así es, capitaliza unos 11000 millones, con beneficios netos de 750M el año pasado
> mi consejo es entrar, todavía tiene un buen recorrido
> 
> desde diciembre, con el dividendo, la llevo en un +20%



En 2013 si, esos datos son correctos. Yo estaba mirando el per estimado tanto en factset como morningstar y me da un bpa para 2014 de la mitad. Ese beneficio del año pasado no se debería a des inversiones y ventas de participadas? Mirando unience lo podéis ver vosotros.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Mar 2014)

Parece de momento que la "cebrada" nos salvamos de los leoncios un día más...


----------



## Durmiente (19 Mar 2014)

A lo mejor hasta se anima un poco esto y todo...

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 16:13 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Parece de momento que la "cebrada" nos salvamos de los leoncios un día más...



Bueno el GIF....

Y, si llega a ser una gacela, ni te cuento....

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 16:51 ----------

Esto más aburrido no creo que pueda estar.

Hace falta guano para que se anime el hilo?


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

Salvo por LHA y UIHC día bastante petardeante.
A ver si nuestra amiga Yellen da un poco de vidilla de la buena a esto.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el Ibex a vuelto a chocar con los 10109 , ahí esta la resistencia clave mm50 reforzado con central de bollinger en diario y 50% fibonazi , será la tumba de los alcistas :no:



yalodeciaMVtrolldetrolles :Aplauso:



Hannibal dijo:


> Parece de momento que la "cebrada" nos salvamos de los leoncios un día más...



hasta el rabo todo es toro :no:


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

Coño! No había visto la leche de MANH. No hay nada como hablar bien de un valor para que se hunda 
Parece que no hay una noticia importante que lo justifique así que a ver si en la Yellen session se enfría un poco.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Mar 2014)

Bueno, ¿otro corte de luz Calópez?


----------



## Xiux (19 Mar 2014)

Buenas
De vuelta por acá, se me está escapando promediar FCC, quería haber entrado a menos de 15, pero hoy se me ha escapado.

En estos días le entró nuevamente.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

Gensanta que de actualizacione 
Yo no se porque en otros sitios lo hacen por la noche para no molestar, cuando se puede hacer a las 17 de la tarde y que se note bien que vamos metiendo todos los parches.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Gensanta que de actualizacione
> Yo no se porque en otros sitios lo hacen por la noche para no molestar, cuando se puede hacer a las 17 de la tarde y que se note bien que vamos metiendo todos los parches.



Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.

Robopoli, las XXII no tienen nada que envidiar a mis FCEL.


----------



## IRobot (19 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.



Imagino que el comentario es irónico 
En principio en cualquier web de acceso al público el mantenimiento y actualizaciones suele hacerse en horario de "mínima audiencia", que aquí en nuestro país suele coincidir con las 3 o 4 de la mañana. Cada administrador web conoce bien cual es la suya en particular. Me extrañaría que en Burbuja fuesen las cinco de la tarde. Más bien suena a mensaje estándar en caso de caída debida a cualquier motivo.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Mar 2014)

El ibex parriba y las gowex pabajo y las teslas tamién.
¿Cuando habla pelopaja?


----------



## amago45 (19 Mar 2014)

Telefónica lo negoció todo en la subasta, que perracos ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2014)

Son las costumbres de los señores en plaza. 

Por cierto un pensamiento que dejo para Ponzi and company, 7200 kilotones de merkels por ONO, esto en cuanto valora el negocio de Spain de Matilde. Alucino pepinillos. 7,2 MK por ONO.

En mi podium de maldigo mi estampa, hoy tambien se encuentra HP, entre estas y los aviones o el azucar sube a 30 mañana de golpe o yo hoy quemo un ninot de lo quemao que estoy. 

Pasen buen finde. Compren por España o Expaña, pero compren.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Vendidas Tubacex a 3,205. +11%. Ahora a buscar, con tranquilidad otra cosa.



pues no es mala salida


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Son las costumbres de los señores en plaza.
> 
> Por cierto un pensamiento que dejo para Ponzi and company, 7200 kilotones de merkels por ONO, esto en cuanto valora el negocio de Spain de Matilde. Alucino pepinillos. 7,2 MK por ONO.
> 
> ...



Realmente han pagado mucho menos a los accionistas de Ono, hace como un mes mire las ultimas cuentas y si la memoria no me falla tenian 3600-4000 mill de deuda neta.En realidad los accionistas se han debido llevar 3000 y pico mill que no esta nada mal. Han estirado un poco la cuerda a sabiendas que Vod necesitaba la fibra para poder competir contra Tef pero financieramente estaban fatal, yo solo les daba 2-3 años de vida.Sus unicas opciones eran ampliar capital,opv u opa como ha sido el caso.Vod yo creo que aqui ha pagado el coste de oportunidad de no perder el tiempo abriendo zanjas y tirando fibra


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Mar 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buenas
> De vuelta por acá, se me está escapando promediar FCC, quería haber entrado a menos de 15, pero hoy se me ha escapado.
> 
> En estos días le entró nuevamente.



No tengas prisa que quizas se va a 12...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

VAyamos por partes, como dijo Jack.


Arcelor es tentador, la divergencia ha confirmado el alza.... no sé no sé y Atresmedia lo mismo

Luego decía de salirme en Tubacex en máximos de hoy por esto:





Puede que le quede otro día, pero...



En Jazztel









En ACX, además con divergencia bajista entre los 2 máximos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Son las costumbres de los señores en plaza.
> 
> Por cierto un pensamiento que dejo para Ponzi and company, 7200 kilotones de merkels por ONO, esto en cuanto valora el negocio de Spain de Matilde. Alucino pepinillos. 7,2 MK por ONO.
> 
> ...



Szu, sigue pepona en nada se pone a precio


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

inditex, ojo:









adveo:


----------



## Tono (19 Mar 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> En Ferrovial me salí hace unas semanas con una rentabilidad jugosilla mas dividendos. He vuelta entrar en los 14,80 con gran potra al entrar en minimos en los ultimos 2 meses.
> Es un buen valor.



Me acordé de tí precisamente ese día que despiojaron. Me alegro de que hayas vuelto a entrar. Ya ves otra vez para arriba hacia los 16 
También me cagué en mi estampa cuando ví el despioje que le metieron, pude haber aprovechado para llevarme un 1€ por acción y volver a entrar con la misma posición. Hay que cogerle el pulso en la subida imparable que lleva.

Creo que es Tonto Simón el que comenta sobre el PER y si ha vendido participadas para la obtención de beneficios en 2013. Su PER está en torno al 15 pero hay que tener en cuenta que es una empresa que está empezando a aumentar el beneficio, este año será mayor. Se ha desapalancado de forma increíble, tiene una caja neta de unos 2000M y capacidad para cumplir todos sus compromisos financieros en 36 meses.

Como negocio va como un tiro, entre Heathrow y las autopistas de Canadá garantizan 500M de beneficios anuales, es una de las joyas que hay ahora mismo en el IBEX.
Apuesto porque rompe los 16 esta semana si el IBEX se mantiene mínimamente alcista (recuerdo que la aconsejaba porque la veía en 15€ con el IBEX en 10100-10200 :bla::bla: ...y los superó hasta los 15,80)


----------



## egarenc (19 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Realmente han pagado mucho menos a los accionistas de Ono, hace como un mes mire las ultimas cuentas y si la memoria no me falla tenian 3600-4000 mill de deuda neta.En realidad los accionistas se han debido llevar 3000 y pico mill que no esta nada mal. Han estirado un poco la cuerda a sabiendas que Vod necesitaba la fibra para poder competir contra Tef pero financieramente estaban fatal, yo solo les daba 2-3 años de vida.Sus unicas opciones eran ampliar capital,opv u opa como ha sido el caso.Vod yo creo que aqui ha pagado el coste de oportunidad de no perder el tiempo abriendo zanjas y tirando fibra



Ponzi, como interpretamos la tunda de imtech de hoy, un ni fu ni FA de los inversores en los resultados presentados?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

congueros:


----------



## Cantor (19 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En mi podium de maldigo mi estampa, hoy tambien se encuentra HP, entre estas y los aviones o el azucar sube a 30 mañana de golpe o yo hoy quemo un ninot de lo quemao que estoy.
> 
> Pasen buen finde. Compren por España o Expaña, pero compren.



chinito, pero que sea el indultat!!


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Ferrovial no presenta divergencias ni nada raro, no pintan mal los indicadores... y la última de hoy, en espera de poner BIO el viernes

FAES


----------



## atman (19 Mar 2014)

A MarketMaker se le ve ocupado... pero a ver si le meten el rejón de una vez, que uno se cansa de esperar oiga... 

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 20:08 ----------

Su rejón, gracias...!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2014)

Madre mia la que ha liado la Popeya

Esto con el barbas no pasaba


----------



## Misterio (19 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mia la que ha liado la Popeya
> 
> Esto con el barbas no pasaba



Han cambiado el camello y parece que les va a subir la tarifa 8:


----------



## Krim (19 Mar 2014)

Pero que ha dicho eestaaaaa jajaja.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (19 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mia la que ha liado la Popeya
> 
> Esto con el barbas no pasaba



Si pasaba, pero en otro color claro


----------



## mpbk (19 Mar 2014)

jajajaja bajadita.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 20:17 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Ferrovial no presenta divergencias ni nada raro, no pintan mal los indicadores... y la última de hoy, en espera de poner BIO el viernes
> 
> FAES



pullback hchi dax

me tiene ignorado este?:´´´´´´´(


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

Ese gap a la baja to guapo, babas 
Y ahora si k cerramos el gap 9450

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 20:22 ----------

rally bajista. En dos tramos, ahora haremos el segundo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ese gap a la baja to guapo, babas
> Y ahora si k cerramos el gap 9450
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 20:22 ----------
> ...



Que se ha creido usted eso. Despioje y a atacar los 2000 en el SP para este veranito 8:


----------



## rufus (19 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ese gap a la baja to guapo, babas
> Y ahora si k cerramos el gap 9450
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 20:22 ----------
> ...



Ilustrenos con un grafico. Hasta el gap? O mas? O hasta la base del canal de largo (9000)


----------



## Durmiente (19 Mar 2014)

Pero, ¿que es lo que ha dicho?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

Solo.un hasta el gap, tal vez 50 pipillos.Mas pero Luego nos vamos a los 11500_12000


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mia la que ha liado la Popeya
> 
> Esto con el barbas no pasaba



Pues como que casi me ha impresionado mas la vela del EUR/USD
Cuatro palabras IM-PRE-SIO-NANTE


----------



## Durmiente (19 Mar 2014)

La caida de 17 puntos de golpe en el SP se ha quedado ya en 7. Y parece que sigue recuperando.


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Mar 2014)

¿Alguien sabe el porqué de la subida de First Solar? Un 20% hoy


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

puerta abierta a subidas de tipos.


----------



## pirivi-parava (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> congueros:



admiro profundamente sus gráficos pero.... que quieren decir????:::::::cook:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> admiro profundamente sus gráficos pero.... que quieren decir????:::::::cook:





el segundo máximo en el precio, no se ve correspondido en varios indicadores con otro máximo

es lo que se llama divergencia bajista.



lo mismo pero al revés he puesto estos días atrás de arcelor-inditex-natra-prosegur (llevo 2, otra me quité por cagueta, y otra igual se me ha escapado por esperarla como todo el mundo esperaba)

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 14:22 ----------

primera subida tipos puede ser 6 meses tras final QE

tapering seguirá si mercado laboral sigue mejorando

programa compra activos podría terminar próximo otoño

ciclo subida tipos interés puede ser más suave que otras veces


----------



## Namreir (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> puerta abierta a subidas de tipos.



Europa o US?

En europa lo veo dificil.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 21:31 ----------

Si hay subida de tipos en US dudo que sea demasiado pronunciada, no superaran el 2% facilmente.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Europa o US?
> 
> En europa lo veo dificil.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



USA USA. Sube tipos en 1 año.

En OCTUBRE finaliza tapering (será en octubre) y 6 meses después subida


Oiga, que no me lo invento, lo ha dicho.


----------



## Namreir (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> USA USA. Sube tipos en 1 año.
> 
> En OCTUBRE finaliza tapering (será en octubre) y 6 meses después subida
> 
> ...



La cuestion no es si los suben, si no hasta donde, si los sube hasta 0,75, pues como si nada, realmente no pasa nada. Pero si los sube por encima del 3%.......

Aunque creo que no llegaran a tanto, se quedaran en el 1,5% y tan contentos.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 21:41 ----------

Y por cierto, los americanos ya asumen el desempleo y el subempleo como algo cronico, el mundo esta cambiando y lo que llegano no es bonito ni divertido.


----------



## napartarra (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hacienda desgravará en el IRPF para inversores particulares en PYMES - Tribuna INEAF
> 
> RÉGIMEN FISCAL ESPECIAL DE LAS SOCIMIs
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------


Me han venido a la memoria las "hojas rosas" de acciones "a centavo", de la película de "el Lobo de Wallstreet" , donde no había ninguna regulación y era un caldo para las estafas..:Baile:


Ahora más en serio, tal y como yo lo entiendo, me parece que a esa ley solo le hace falta que ponga el nombre concreto de la empresa a la que realmente beneficia.

Las empresas que se dediquen al alquiler de pisos se llevan el descuentazo padre ( Bonificación 95% ITP y AJD para adquisición de viviendas o terrenos para viviendas, Exención impuestos plusvalía y plusvalía municipal, Si >50% del activo son pisos con inquilinos se obtendrá una deducción sobre la base imponible del 20% de las rentas generadas por las mismas. ..)

Otro ejemplo que se me ocurre de posible de inversor en PYMES puede ser el padre forradito que monta PYMES fantasmas (a nombre de hijos y amigos) y así se ahorra una pasta en impuestos.

¿Me parece a mi o *éstas rebajas son solo para los más ricos?*
Viniendo del *PP* ya me lo imaginaba, ... aunque no tan descarado como esto. :


*El sentido de la Ley* tampoco me gusta; es buena ley si se quiere volver al "pelotazo inmobiliario" resucitándo el sector de la construcción o e de la compraventa de vivienda (para eso además previamente se modificó la legislación de arrendamientos para favorecer los propietarios); 

No creo que sea buena idea incentivar fiscalmente lo que antes nos llevó a la crisis (el ladrillo y sus derivados). No tiene demasiada lógica promocionar ahora el *alquiler *cuando por el mismo precio mensual puedes pagarte una hipoteca. No hay una apuesta por la innovación y se recurre a soluciones caducas* ¿Parecen faltos de ideas o lo hacen con toda la mala intención del mundo?*

El hecho es que hay gente que está comprando muchos pisos, aprovechando la bajada de precios y, casualmente, estas leyes les favorecen mucho. 

*Si se legisla solo en favor de unos pocos no es un sistema justo.*:no:

Por lo visto, *cuanto más se aprieta a la gente el cinturon,
menos tiempo tienen para pensar quién y cómo les está robando el pan.*

_Resumen: _Se está diseñando e imponiendo un nuevo modelo de sociedad, sin consultar a los ciudadanos que opinan de estos cambios ... y luego deshacer todo esto será muuuuuy complicado.ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

Vaya boquita de piñón que tiene la Yellen... 
Sólo hay que ver como titubeaba y abusaba de la muletilla "you know" para darse cuenta de que vamos a tener un proceso de aprendizaje laaaaargo y con más de un sobresalto :ouch:
Al final después de una hora hablando el único mensaje que ha calado ha consistido en dos palabras: 'seis meses'. Huelga decir que no hacía falta ser tan specífico para nada :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vaya boquita de piñón que tiene la Yellen...
> Sólo hay que ver como titubeaba y abusaba de la muletilla "you know" para darse cuenta de que vamos a tener un proceso de aprendizaje laaaaargo y con más de un sobresalto :ouch:
> Al final después de una hora hablando el único mensaje que ha calado ha consistido en dos palabras: 'seis meses'. Huelga decir que no hacía falta ser tan specífico para nada :ouch::ouch::ouch:



you know...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Mar 2014)

You know too

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

bueno, y mañana Ralph35 qué? Parado-parado hasta las 3?


----------



## Chila (19 Mar 2014)

¿que recorrido le ves a Mts ane ?
¿12 euros?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, y mañana Ralph35 qué? Parado-parado hasta las 3?



Pero es que lo dudas ?


si es que....

empieza con gap a la baja para luego superarse a si mismo contra la adversidad y terminar en verde, cerca del 0,5% estaría bien


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Pero, ¿que es lo que ha dicho?



You know:rolleye:


----------



## IRobot (19 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, y mañana Ralph35 qué? Parado-parado hasta las 3?


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿que recorrido le ves a Mts ane ?
> ¿12 euros?



*ni p. idea*
me tiene desconcertado
me da que el viernes o lunes marca un mínimo (como BIO), pero también un máximo de ciclo ese lunes (sabiendo que falla por un día a veces).

por lo que "puedo" deducir, que sube hasta el viernes, el lunes sube un poquitín en apertura (máximo) y se pasa todo el día bajando a mínimos y puede que hasta Abril (con el día ese de error)

la otra opción es que max el viernes, minimos el lunes y maximos el mismo lunes, volatilidad total.


*también me da que esta semana superamos en algún momento los máximos de la semana anterior: 11,24*
y que la siguiente marca mínimos por debajo de esta


estoy mirando posibles puntos de entrada para 6-8 días en, amadeus, a3, bme,tecnicas y zardoya a ver si es que sí o que no...


qué opináis de estos 5?


----------



## Rodrigo (19 Mar 2014)

Amadeus tiene un gap por cerrar de diciembre, pinta que vaya a por el..


----------



## egarenc (19 Mar 2014)

La verdad que la pinta de la gráfica es de pista negra de esquí, pero alguien tiene alguna opinión formada sobre una posible entrada en Tesco?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2014)

arrepentios y soltad to el papel , ultimo aviso ratitas :no:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Amadeus tiene un gap por cerrar de diciembre, pinta que vaya a por el..



sí, me quedo quieto con esta. los 29 peligran por lo que veo.


a3-bme-tecnicas-zardoya? para corto digo


----------



## Chila (20 Mar 2014)

Gracias ane!!


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> arrepentios y soltad to el papel , ultimo aviso ratitas :no:



le repito (desde el domingo) que no creo que perdamos esta semana los 9700, que esta era alcista. No descarte tocar los 10.200 esta semana 

Ahora bien:

Con inditex presuntamente corrigiendo, con las electricas-gasistas a punto de caramelo, o los bancos nos dan un empujón o nos vamos a perder lo ganado.


En base a todo su apoyo, Atresmedia,Zardoya, TEC y BME me espero al finde, como en Amadeus y BIO.

He decidido piramidar. hala! Las veo más claras. Natra cerrando el gap que ha dejado hoy. Y en Prosegur, que meteré durante la sesión.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 17:22 ----------

ISR: Summary for IsoRay, Inc. Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance

Why IsoRay (ISR) Hit a One-Year High Today (Update) - TheStreet

quién pillase una de estas!


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Mar 2014)

Buenas noches.

Llego a casa, me pongo a revisar el hilo y veo poca actividad. Por la noche para dormir me miro el hilo conspiranoico o bien informado ( nunca se sabe) del avión desaparecido y están muchos por ahí menos el gato.

Gato pase por ese hilo que se encontrara a gusto. Pero no avise que para tapar el gap del ibex han metido un avión en el agujero.


----------



## amago45 (20 Mar 2014)

Buenos días !!
Santillana vende Ediciones Generales a Penguin Random House para centrarse en el área educativa | Cultura | EL PAÃS


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

Buenos y eufemísticos días...
Santillana vende Ediciones Generales a Penguin Random House para *centrarse en el área educativa
*

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 07:39 ----------

Un título un poco más ajustado 

Vozpópuli - Prisa trocea Santillana y espera deshacerse de Digital Plus ya para superar su profunda crisis


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2014)

En el twitter de gowex ppnen que "en breve, avance de venta" . A ver si hoy es el dia

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

aquí MV troll de troles emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas de tora bora 

bueno mis bienamadas ratitas , es momento de iniciar el maravilloso " viaje " al 9450 :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2014)

Guanos dias.

Pués a mí una bajadita sana del 8 o el 10% en un par de semanas hasta los 9200 me vendría muy bien, la verdad.

Lo que pasa es que los alcistas son muyyyy cansinos.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2014)

A ver lo que hace la cosa cuando se cierre el gap...


----------



## Rodrigo (20 Mar 2014)

Ane a ver si al final Arcerlor si que va para arriba, el comechichis dijiste que no te daba señal clara, no?

Edito la acaban de poner un mini tapon en venta en 11,10 a ver si se lo come


----------



## inversobres (20 Mar 2014)

Reversal mañanero. Vamos a cerrar el gap.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

arcelor 11,25 un tick por encima de los máximos de la semana precedente, de momento cumple. a ver ahora la fuerza que tiene.


comechichi no analicé mts. es lento para corto plazo.


arcelor-prosegur-natra-itx son los que me daban el lunes entrada por divergencias y momentum.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 02:44 ----------

vocento 2,35 YO vendería, al menos para unos días.
qué sobrada de subida


----------



## Galifrey (20 Mar 2014)

Fuera de inditex, otro empate, pero no lo acababa de ver claro.

Ajetreo, quedé que la avisaría cuando entrase en Carbures. Orden puesta a 37,1.

Sigo fijo en Enagas, Caf y E.on.

Miro con dudas mis Natra.


Valorando entrada para muy largo en Viscofan o Bme.


----------



## rufus (20 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Fuera de inditex, otro empate, pero no lo acababa de ver claro.
> 
> Ajetreo, quedé que la avisaría cuando entrase en Carbures. Orden puesta a 37,1.
> 
> ...



Como ves viscofan para buy and hold? Dentro de 15 años seguira siendo rentable ese negocio?


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2014)

Resultados de gowex: Gowex aument? su facturaci?n un 60% en 2013, hasta 182 millones,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnolog?a. Expansi?n.com

De momento parece que ni fu ni fa en el mercado.


----------



## sr.anus (20 Mar 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Como ves viscofan para buy and hold? Dentro de 15 años seguira siendo rentable ese negocio?









y lo de fiarse de opiniones de terceros para invertir a 15 años re-re-lol


----------



## Galifrey (20 Mar 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Como ves viscofan para buy and hold? Dentro de 15 años seguira siendo rentable ese negocio?



De momento mi concepto de muy largo es superar el año antimontoro y a partir de ahí ir viendo.

En 15 años da tiempo a que la sharia se extienda por todo el globo, un NWO muslim afectaría sin duda a los intereses de viscofan ::


----------



## napartarra (20 Mar 2014)

¿Creo recordar que, segun dijo ANE, ayer/hoy *Bankia *debería estar en máximos?


----------



## rufus (20 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> De momento mi concepto de muy largo es superar el año antimontoro y a partir de ahí ir viendo.
> 
> En 15 años da tiempo a que la sharia se extienda por todo el globo, un NWO muslim afectaría sin duda a los intereses de viscofan ::



Lo d igo porque el negocio de hacer plasticos es un poco ::

Aunque sus fundamentales me gustan, aunq el per esta algo alto


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Mar 2014)

noticia importante:
Qué comer para evitar quedarse calvo - EcoDiario.es


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

Natra en 2,02 se enfrenta a la MME13, y al 38,20 de toda la caída, si lo supera, a chocar con 2,08 con el pullback...

e igual y solo igual a 2,14 si monta un poco

Pega: para que no se dispare el RSI mucho estos 2 días, no debería subir hoy y mañana mucho, en mi opinión, ya que las velas para el RSI del cálculo que salen hoy y mañana son los VELONES ROJOS, si además sube... pues enseguida estamo sobrecomprados 

Espero a que hoy o mañana cerremos el gap ese que hemos dejado...


todo esto es mi opinión, que es una mierda y puede fallar

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 03:32 ----------




rufus dijo:


> Lo d igo porque el negocio de hacer plasticos es un poco ::
> 
> Aunque sus fundamentales me gustan, aunq el per esta algo alto



se refiere a los nuevos sobres individuales de aceite? ::


----------



## dalmore_12y (20 Mar 2014)

olé mis enagases


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

parece qeu de momento ACX-Jazztel-Tubacex no superan los máximos de ayer, luego igual no era tan mala salida. Vamos a ver a partir de las 14.30h


----------



## Chila (20 Mar 2014)

Parecen buenos los resultados de Gowex.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> olé mis enagases



hay una divergencia ahora mismo entre los 2 máximos. el anterior y este, los indicadores no han marcado otro pico como ha hecho el precio.

y el volumen es poco


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2014)

bienveniditos al jueves negron


----------



## Chila (20 Mar 2014)

Galifrey, yo no me acabo de animar en Carbures y no hace mas que subir.
Habra que entrar al final.


----------



## mpbk (20 Mar 2014)

asi da gusto, 

estoy en fcc, metro y mts y las 3 subiendo....


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Galifrey, yo no me acabo de animar en Carbures y no hace mas que subir.
> Habra que entrar al final.



no ha superado los máximos de ayer, y el precio está fuera de las bandas a lo PLUG-FCELL

prudencia


----------



## Xiux (20 Mar 2014)

Ole FCC, ayer hablando otra vez de ella y sigue subiendo, lo de ir a 12 a por un FIBO ummm a ver


----------



## sr.anus (20 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> asi da gusto,
> 
> estoy en fcc, metro y mts y las 3 subiendo....



largo en el dax desde 9230, me han pillado con el carrito de los helados


----------



## ... (20 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> ¿Creo recordar que, segun dijo ANE, ayer/hoy *Bankia *debería estar en máximos?



Dice tantas cosas que vete a saber...

Y digo esto arriesgándome a que me incluya en la lista de su firma 8:


----------



## Galifrey (20 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Galifrey, yo no me acabo de animar en Carbures y no hace mas que subir.
> Habra que entrar al final.



He puesto orden limitada a 37,2 cuando lo he cantado y por supueto no me ha entrado.

Ahora estoy con la duda de si llamar y cambiarla a mercado o asumir con tranquilidad que soy gilipoyas


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2014)




----------



## ... (20 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria, tus recursos son ilimitados XDDDD


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> Dice tantas cosas que vete a saber...
> 
> Y digo esto arriesgándome a que me incluya en la lista de su firma 8:



no tranquilo, de bankia no he dicho nada de máximos.


joer, si solo he dicho de 5-6 esta semana

divergencia up:
psg
nat
itx (y de este ayer colgué un gráfico que avisaba de un pullback posible)
mts (y dije que llegaría hoy o mañana a 11,25)

cuidadin:
bankia (divergencia)
carbures (fuera de bandas)
enagas (divergencia)

y que me saldría en max ayer en tubacex.acx.jazz (por unos días)

y que el ibex esta semana no perdía los 9700.


del resto CREO que no he dicho nada porque no me atrevo.


----------



## dalmore_12y (20 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay una divergencia ahora mismo entre los 2 máximos. el anterior y este, los indicadores no han marcado otro pico como ha hecho el precio.
> 
> y el volumen es poco



Ok, muchas gracias por el aviso.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2014)




----------



## ... (20 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no tranquilo, de bankia no he dicho nada de máximos.
> 
> 
> joer, si solo he dicho de 5-6 esta semana
> ...



:bla:

¿Los 0,345 en OLE para cuándo?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2014)

En el DAX están preparando una balsa de hemoal. Están a un pelo.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 11:37 ----------


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> :bla:
> 
> ¿Los 0,345 en OLE para cuándo?



el que yo ponga una orden en 0,345, como dije POR SI CAE HASTA AHÍ no quiere decir que vaya a bajar

LEA, si quiere:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icharros-atacan-al-jefe-252.html#post11169081



> por cierto, deoleo se ha vuelto a joder la directriz que estaba trazando.... *si no la recupera mañana, igual* camino los 0,345 o menos
> 
> 
> 
> ...






y aquí la corrección que hice sobre el mínimo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icharros-atacan-al-jefe-302.html#post11202702



> deoleo:
> la cagué calculando el mínimo, fué el viernes. vamos a ver si rompe la directriz mañana o no









1. Nadie es infalible. Simplemente pongo mis opiniones, que nos son verdades absolutas.
2. Llevo Deoleo (y ya son para largo)
3. No son descartables los 0,345


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

Miro las monedillas que tengo en el bolsillo,a la vez que con el rabillo del ojo observo el eur/usd en la pantalla...es como si empezasen a mutar en chapas de coca cola ante mis ojos ::


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

nos han movido a temas calientes?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nos han movido a temas calientes?



Coño...:vomito:


----------



## Algas (20 Mar 2014)

¿¿Y estos cambios?? :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En el DAX están preparando una balsa de hemoal. Están a un pelo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 11:37 ----------



Pero una posible bajada de 80 pipos o más.


----------



## Rodrigo (20 Mar 2014)

Es que el titulo nombre al jefe y estara cansado de verlo siempre arriba ::


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

habrán querido mover el del avión, y ha tocado el botón equivocado.
otra vez 


al menos no ha tirado el foro


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> habrán querido mover el del avión, y ha tocado el botón equivocado.
> otra vez
> 
> 
> al menos no ha tirado el foro



Lo de tirar el foro es por la tarde a la hora de cierre y eso...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rodrigo (20 Mar 2014)

Que os parece entrar a Mediaset si toca el 8,20 - 8,25€ con un stop del 2%


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

Ence en 1,99 el precio estaría fuera de las bandas y coincide con el 61,8% de toda la subida. Aún así un poquito más abajo puede ir, por apoyarse en algún máximo. Puede ser una buena entrada cara a un rebote. A ver cómo acaba hoy



Fibo en el tiempo con los minimos:
28mayo 2012
22 abril 2013
nos da esta semana o la siguiente el tercer mínimo


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (20 Mar 2014)

Jaja ja aj aj aja
que me atraganto
que hace este hilo aquí?
es una broma?


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nos han movido a temas calientes?



Esto es un ultraje! Seguro que violea hasta la convencion de ginebra


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Mar 2014)

¿donde estamos?
Más perdidos que el avión.
dando bandazos como el ibex, sin rumbo.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2014)

Calopez, paga a tus mods. Primer aviso.


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Parecen buenos los resultados de Gowex.



Aquí iria la foto de los animalicos "Cuentanos más"


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Mar 2014)

Y a todo esto en bankia hoy me da la sensación que las maquinitas se lo están pasando en grande, saben que la gente esta apretando los stops más que el ojete y se están dando un festín, tiki taka


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Aquí iria la foto de los animalicos "Cuentanos más"



Ya los puse yo antes: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/511551-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2014-chicharros-atacan-al-jefe-316.html#post11213883

Resultados de gowex: Gowex aument? su facturaci?n un 60% en 2013, hasta 182 millones,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnolog?a. Expansi?n.com

Se esperaban entre 175-180; así que son buenos resultados sin más. Por eso ha subido algo pero no demasiado; yo esperbaa que rompiera los 20 al menos :ouch:


----------



## SPK (20 Mar 2014)

Pues no sé si me pasa solo a mi pero el hilo no me sale en el principal si no en temas calientes.Por cierto en los últimos dias pilladas unas pocas Enagas y Viscofan para el l/p


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Mar 2014)

Gracias, con la mudanza no lo había visto. Ya está en su página.

GOWEX supera sus previsiones de facturación en un 7,53% y alcanza los 182,8 millones de euros en 2013

Habla de ventas (+60% sobre 2012) per no veo los gastos para saber el resultado.
Quizás por eso no se ve muy afectada la cotización (O porque era lo esperado +7%)


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2014)

Si. A mi también me sale en temas calientes.


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2014)

Joder, he tenido que logearme y usar el buscador.

Algún moderador que lo mueva al general plizzz

Más de un florero se volverá loco buscándolo.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 12:27 ----------

Por cierto, mis condolencias al que entró en AMADEUS.....cuchillo, caer..etc....


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Coño aquí se puede poner tags...


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder, he tenido que logearme y usar el buscador.



Para algo está la opción de suscribirse al tema; los que usamos tapatalk estamos acostumbrados ya


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2014)

Nos están trolleando:ouch:


----------



## Chila (20 Mar 2014)

¿que hacemos en temas calientes?
¿empezamos a magufear?
¿el ibex no existe en realidad?
¿Alierta es reptiliano?


----------



## amago45 (20 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder, he tenido que logearme y usar el buscador.
> 
> Algún moderador que lo mueva al general plizzz
> 
> ...



Sufro en silencio Amadeus, son para largo y tal ... ... ::
29 en el cierre de hoy y tiran para arriba ... ... 8:


----------



## Krim (20 Mar 2014)

Buenas chicos. 

Al descubrirse que el IBEX nunca llegó a los 12.000, que Yellen es reptiliana, que existe un milibequerelio en Wall Street que explota y mata a todo el que llega instantáneamente, por lo cual en realidad lo que se ve por televisión son hologramas, que en realidad el Jato es un Annunaki, y que Warren Buffet es la cabeza de una trama Narco-nucleo-judeo-pedo-Iluminati-satánico, nos han movido a temas calientes.


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Mar 2014)

Calopez dimisión!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2014)

Títulos para el próximo mes: 

- Habeis visto el Ibex35. Abril 2014: Los mods atacan al jefe

- Habeis visto el Ibex35. Abril 2014: Por Semana Santa, este hilo en Conspiraciones estará.

- Habeis visto el Ibex35. Abril 2014: El jato se pone largo en el subforo principal.

- Habeis visto el Ibex35. Abril 2014: Pepitoria no abuses de los gifs, primer aviso

Ale, voy a hacerme unos kms, que tengo que recuperar fuerzas después de pensar tanto


----------



## atman (20 Mar 2014)

Otra vez la moderación danod por saco... si es que...

Ya que estamos aquí, hablemos del motivo... muchas más visitas generadas por parte de las miles de personas que entrar en este hilo, al tener que buscarlo... todo por la pasta...

y un poquito por dar por saco, claro.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 13:15 ----------

Mmm... musho quejarse pero nadie ha ido al hilo de burbuja a quejarse...

Ya les he puesto el primer aviso. Esta tarde les pongo el segundo.


----------



## Geyperman (20 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ence en 1,99 el precio estaría fuera de las bandas y coincide con el 61,8% de toda la subida. Aún así un poquito más abajo puede ir, por apoyarse en algún máximo. Puede ser una buena entrada cara a un rebote. A ver cómo acaba hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me tiene aburrido...es un pozo sin fondo. Me recuerda a Codere, siempre esperando el rebote.:´(


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 Mar 2014)

Caaaaalopez! 

No sea puritano y sáquenos de Temas calientes.. cómo se pone por unas boobs !!


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Títulos para el próximo mes:
> 
> - Habeis visto el Ibex35. Abril 2014: Los mods atacan al jefe
> 
> ...


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Otra vez la moderación danod por saco... si es que...
> 
> Ya que estamos aquí, hablemos del motivo... muchas más visitas generadas por parte de las miles de personas que entrar en este hilo, al tener que buscarlo... todo por la pasta...
> 
> ...



Somos así, nos pones una barra donde apoyar el codo y disertamos y reclamamos lo que haga falta pero nos quedamos ahí. Nos merecemos todos y cada una de las perforaciones traseras que nos endiñan.


----------



## garpie (20 Mar 2014)

¿Pero qué mierda es ésta de sacar el hilo del principal para meterlo en este puto subforo de serie B? Joder, es que ni siquiera en el de bolsa e inversiones...

Otra cagada más en pos de las visitas, como bien ha dicho Atman.

Calopez, se te va la olla.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Mar 2014)

Walter energy pre -11%, anr va a caer a los infiernos


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 Mar 2014)

Joder, es cierto, no me lo podia creer. Han desterrado el hilo. Que huevos tienen algunos.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2014)

Pues se han pegado un tiro en el pie, me parece...


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2014)

quiero pensar que es un error.

no creo que sea por las visitas....mucha gente se mete a ver que se cuece porque le pilla de pasada...ve el hilo y se mete....en temas calientes las visitas caeran mucho, seguro...tanto como el ibex :fiufiu:


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Walter energy pre -11%, anr va a caer a los infiernos



Es la leche,una caida continua sin fin...


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Mar 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/517167-devolved-hilo-del-ibex-al-principal-primer-aviso.html

Manifestaos hveiros


----------



## vermer (20 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Walter energy pre -11%, anr va a caer a los infiernos




Por el contrario ayer FirstSolar +20% y con mucho volumen y hoy sigue subiendo en el premarket. ¿Llegará el segundo estirón en el sector solar? Yingli es la que tiene la peor pinta. Hoy es la única que veo bajar en el premarket, el resto (TSL,FSLR,SOL,HSOL..) las veo con subidas.

Bobama, con todo lo oscuro que es y puteando al carbón. Desagradecido. ::

Edito: Calopez, tienes algún moderador al que se le va la olla. Devuelve el hilo al principal, hombre.

Edito2: cada vez están más cerca los 8'5x de FranR en BBVA. Aquí irá un tiro. Sin pretensiones pero con potencia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

Veo que el descenso a los infiernos del hilo ha tocado la fibra sensible de los participantes,no escribe ni el tato ienso:

Al siguiente descenso de categoria va al amistoso dialogo entre hombres y mujeres...interesante mezcla de bolsa y feminazismo iba a quedar )


----------



## vermer (20 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Veo que el descenso a los infiernos del hilo ha tocado la fibra sensible de los participantes,no escribe ni el tato ienso:



Eso es que Calopez y los moderadores han invertido en WalterEnergy y en Plug... ¡¡Cuánto rencor!! ::


----------



## Geyperman (20 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Veo que el descenso a los infiernos del hilo ha tocado la fibra sensible de los participantes,no escribe ni el tato ienso:
> 
> Al siguiente descenso de categoria va al amistoso dialogo entre hombres y mujeres...interesante mezcla de bolsa y feminazismo iba a quedar )



Estamos relamiendonos las heridas cual cachorrillos asustados.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> noticia importante:
> Qué comer para evitar quedarse calvo - EcoDiario.es



.
Lángaro, mejor pásale el enlace a Calopez, que lo necesita y así se entretiene con otras cosas que no sea joder el foro.

Por cierto, hablando de Temas calientes, caliente está CR, que su novia se ha ido con Pandoro:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2014)

calopez me obligas a ser malo :no:

tiene gracia porque nos envias a temas calientes y por eso servidor te va a enfriar :fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Mar 2014)

No hay palabras para expresar el estado de estupefacción en el que me hallo después de ver que han movido el hilo a Temas Calientes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

Anarrosa a la par con su prima carbonera...todos sabiamos que este momento iba a llegar..no por ello menos doloroso :


----------



## ... (20 Mar 2014)

Ya estamos de vuelta, aunque sigo pensando que el hábitat natural del HVEI debería ser el subforo de Bolsas e Inversiones


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> Ya estamos de vuelta, aunque sigo pensando que el hábitat natural del HVEI debería ser el subforo de Bolsas e Inversiones



lo que piense una gacela no tiene la menor importancia :no:

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 14:52 ----------

por cierto ande anduviera el gacelerido que decía que el eurodolor se hiba por encima de 1,40 :: que falta mas absoluta de desconocimiento


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que piense una gacela no tiene la menor importancia :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 14:52 ----------
> 
> por cierto ande anduviera el gacelerido que decía que el eurodolor se hiba por encima de 1,40 :: que falta mas absoluta de desconocimiento



Te me has adelantado. Lo acabo de ver a 1,376 y he flipado :8::8::8:

A los perjudicados por el carbón ( entre los que me incluyo ) un rayito de esperanza...

The United States Is Running Dangerously Low On Natural Gas - Seeking Alpha


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> Ya estamos de vuelta, aunque sigo pensando que el hábitat natural del HVEI debería ser el subforo de Bolsas e Inversiones



Sacrílego. 
Su lugar es el principal. Es un tema mítico y con tantas visitas como para merecer ese espacio. 

Escríbalo 100 veces o Pandoro le visitará hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Te me has adelantado. Lo acabo de ver a 1,376 y he flipado :8::8::8:
> 
> A los perjudicados por el carbón ( entre los que me incluyo ) un rayito de esperanza...
> 
> The United States Is Running Dangerously Low On Natural Gas - Seeking Alpha





8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Te me has adelantado. Lo acabo de ver a 1,376 y he flipado :8::8::8:
> 
> A los perjudicados por el carbón ( entre los que me incluyo ) un rayito de esperanza...
> 
> The United States Is Running Dangerously Low On Natural Gas - Seeking Alpha



Como anr siga bajando más podemos lanzar una opa solo los foreros del hvei35, sin contar con la gente de rankia, ni info bolsa, ni más nadie..::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8:



Eso es hasta ayer. Con lo datos de hoy sigue la caida con otro moquito rojo. A mi de pm porque tengo toda la cartera en dolores. 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2014)

pues pongo el grafico porque servidor advertia de la seguridad de los cortos eurodolor cerca del 1,40 ;

tenemos una cuña bajista de manual 8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2014)

¿Se a acabado ya la correción? cade vez duran menos...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2014)

quieren hacer el lio aprovechando la cercanía del vencimiento , pero el itraxx crossover sube como un 20% , están condenados :abajo:


----------



## atman (20 Mar 2014)

ANR... grgrrrrr....


----------



## Algas (20 Mar 2014)

Acabará el ibex en verde hoy? :o


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Mar 2014)

Vaya golfada, hasta he puesto un hilo en el principal para preguntar donde andaban ustedes. 

Casi me vuelvo cegata buscando.

Moderador dimisión. 
Calopez si repite está acción dios te castigara y la pilila no se te levantará


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> ANR... grgrrrrr....



Hasta me siento aludido y todo con esa foto ::


----------



## atman (20 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hasta me siento aludido y todo con esa foto ::



Lo dice por lo cariñoso que parece Pandoro ¿no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo dice por lo cariñoso que parece Pandoro ¿no?



No...que no es pandoro,es apollo creed el de la foto:rolleye: por cierto,tengo el nick mal escrito,es con ll ::


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que piense una gacela no tiene la menor importancia :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 14:52 ----------
> 
> por cierto ande anduviera el gacelerido que decía que el eurodolor se hiba por encima de 1,40 :: que falta mas absoluta de desconocimiento



Zparo decía que se iba a 1,9 o 1,7

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

Ya no es mítico el hilo???

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 16:00 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Buenooooo!! XXII al final se ha dado la vuelta y ha cerrado en +8,32%. :Aplauso:
> Sobre las que había seleccionado hoy son CNTY y UIHC. Casinos y seguros. Muy buen crecimiento en ambas, buen ROA y P/E más que razonable.
> Además los insiders de UIHC llevan comprando acciones a este nivel a lo largo de este mes.
> Al que le interese que las eche un ojo pero eso si son small caps con poca capitalización.
> ...



Me autocito para el que no sepa porque pongo la noticia:
Century Casinos : Announces Start of Construction at the â€œCentury Downs Racetrack and Casinoâ€ Project in Calgary, Alberta, Canada | 4-Traders
Ahora es cuando digo eso de que es un valor cojonudo, con un futuro a largo plazo innnncreible, que le llevo más de un 11% en 8 días y justo después se cae el precio hasta los infiernos.
Si sois rápidos y compráis los valores cuando los hundo podéis forraros! ::

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 16:16 ----------

Quería decir 14% :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Robopoli con las plusvis compra DLIA ... primer aviso.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Robopoli con las plusvis compra DLIA ... primer aviso.



Hice el buy con las CNTY y ahora estoy en la fase hold :fiufiu:
De todas formas tu no te preocupes que te acompaño con una carga que ni la señorita Gardner. ¿Has visto algún movimiento de insiders o algo?


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2014)

Muevo el hilo al subsubforo conspiraciones))

Amago, le acompaño en amadeus:Baile:


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hice el buy con las CNTY y ahora estoy en la fase hold :fiufiu:
> De todas formas tu no te preocupes que te acompaño con una carga que ni la señorita Gardner. ¿Has visto algún movimiento de insiders o algo?



En le fondo creo que es tema de sobrecompra pasada+incertidumbre y pocas ganas de estar dentro para forecast... pero me tiene muy mosca que no se haya filtrado algo que hubiese por lo menos mantenido la acción (tipico en hispanistan pero no se en usa).
De insiders ni idea... si Vd sabe algo comente...


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En le fondo creo que es tema de sobrecompra pasada+incertidumbre y pocas ganas de estar dentro para forecast... pero me tiene muy mosca que no se haya filtrado algo que hubiese por lo menos mantenido la acción (tipico en hispanistan pero no se en usa).
> De insiders ni idea... si Vd sabe algo comente...



En USA normalmente si filtras algo vás a la carcel. Pequeño matiz respecto a esta gran nación 
Sobre insiders no veo ningún movimiento en finviz pero no se cada cuanto tiempo actualizan. Según estos los insiders siguen teniendo un 3% más o menos y los institucionales un 78%.


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vaya golfada, hasta he puesto un hilo en el principal para preguntar donde andaban ustedes.
> 
> Casi me vuelvo cegata buscando.
> 
> ...



Hoyga, de nada eh...:fiufiu:


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vaya golfada, hasta he puesto un hilo en el principal para preguntar donde andaban ustedes.
> 
> Casi me vuelvo cegata buscando.
> 
> ...



La amenaza de la pilila parece bastante disuasoria...

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 16:51 ----------

Por lo pronto, hemos vuelto al principal


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> En USA normalmente si filtras algo vás a la carcel. Pequeño matiz respecto a esta gran nación
> Sobre insiders no veo ningún movimiento en finviz pero no se cada cuanto tiempo actualizan. Según estos los insiders siguen teniendo un 3% más o menos y los institucionales un 78%.



Bueno mi unica duda está en liquidar media posición y ver desde la barrera lo de hoy y volver a entrar bien para piramidar o bien para seguir desde arriba...
Pero bueno también es verdad que esta te la suben /bajan un 30% con nada.
O me quedo tranquilo y la veo madurar... mierda de gacelo que soy...


----------



## ... (20 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Muevo el hilo al subsubforo conspiraciones))
> 
> Amago, le acompaño en amadeus:Baile:



Yo también estoy en AMS. Creo y deseo que el 28,745 que se ha visto hoy no se va a volver a tocar en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno mi unica duda está en liquidar media posición y ver desde la barrera lo de hoy y volver a entrar bien para piramidar o bien para seguir desde arriba...
> Pero bueno también es verdad que esta te la suben /bajan un 30% con nada.
> O me quedo tranquilo y la veo madurar... mierda de gacelo que soy...



Yo es posible que mañana me acuerde de cuando dije esto pero me quedo con todo lo que tengo abierto. Si me pandorizan pues a esperar y que sea lo que tenga que ser. Si sube pues vamos habrá que tomar la decisión de cuando salir que será o +200% o finales de 2014 lo que ocurra antes


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Mar 2014)

bankia - Claves bursátiles de la próxima sesión: cuádruple hora bruja y junta de Bankia - 20/03/14 en Infomercados

esto significa algo???


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

ams ha cerrado gap?


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo es posible que mañana me acuerde de cuando dije esto pero me quedo con todo lo que tengo abierto. Si me pandorizan pues a esperar y que sea lo que tenga que ser. Si sube pues vamos habrá que tomar la decisión de cuando salir que será o +200% o finales de 2014 lo que ocurra antes



Bueno si no pongo nada es que me quedo dentro...
Lo bueno que me voy de juernes desde las 19 y espero estar contentillo para el after-market y la conga ya sea con pandoro o pepon.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2014)

Efectivamente, venía una subidita.

Si se supera la zona del 73 se va a máximos (sigo hablando del SP)


----------



## Galifrey (20 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues ya tengo casi reordenada la cartera.

Mi idea inicial era tener cinco valores hispanistaníes, uno aleman y otro americano.

Los hispanistaníes los tengo así:

*Enagas* (+12% :Aplauso

*Caf* (+3% :|)

*BME* (entrada hoy a 29,6. He salido de ITX para meterme aquí, me da más tranquilidad)

*Carbures* (entrada hoy a 37,1. Si, lo se, tarde y mal, pero la empresa me gusta muuuuuuucho y la prefiero a las Tre que ya están muy sobadas)

*Natra* (-15% : 

Alemanía:

*E.on* (+2% ienso

EEUU:

Aquí tengo dudas y agradezco consejos. Mis candidatas son:

*Tesla*: ¿por qué a quien no le mola sumarse a un loco que quiere cambiar el mundo?

*AT&T*: no tengo ninguna telecos y esta parece estar barata + buen dividendo

*ANR*: ¿a quien no le gusta la fiesta? Además de solidaridad con Apolo y fe en el Pepino y sus locuras


Mi intención, ahora sí, es templar nervios y hacer buy and hold hasta la mueeeelte, con excepción de natra que si no espabila la cambiaré por otra alimentaria, Viscofan o Ebro. Y la americana tendrá que ser para el mes que viene, he agotado liquidez.

Suerte.

P.D: Calopes, te falta recuperar el "hilo mítico" del principio, que ya no se respeta nada leñe.


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia - Claves bursátiles de la próxima sesión: cuádruple hora bruja y junta de Bankia - 20/03/14 en Infomercados
> 
> esto significa algo???



Sí, que vamos a morir cienes de veces. De esta salimos a hombros o con una estocada de las buenas.

Hilo mítico ya!!!



Galifrey dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tengo casi reordenada la cartera.
> 
> Mi idea inicial era tener cinco valores hispanistaníes, uno aleman y otro americano.
> 
> ...



No tengo claro que sea el mejor momento de compras buy&hold, más pronto que tarde se masca en el ambiente que hay ganas de meter un meneo fuerte. Yo estoy pensando en ir creando tb una cartera así, pero preparado para echarme al monte a la mínima. Por lo pronto, empiezan a darse avisos. Desde diciembre ya llevamos unos cuantos toques de dos o tres días pandorianos. Parece que empieza a haber mucho León con el dedo en el gatillo esperando que se abra la veda


----------



## mpbk (20 Mar 2014)

os habeis forrado hoy?


lo han dejado facil pullback al hchi del dax se va arriba.


----------



## amago45 (20 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ams ha cerrado gap?



Yo sigo viendo en AMS dos gaps sin cerrar, 19 y 20 de diciembre ... ... ::::::

Edito, un gap sin cerrar, 19 de diciembre


----------



## ... (20 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> os habeis forrado hoy?
> 
> 
> lo han dejado facil pullback al hchi del dax se va arriba.



Todavía nos acordamos de la tabarra que distes con que en mayo veríamos los 11.200 en el Ibex, no te pienses que por editar tu firma se nos ha olvidado.


----------



## sr.anus (20 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> os habeis forrado hoy?
> 
> 
> lo han dejado facil pullback al hchi del dax se va arriba.



de pasar de 1000 euroa.latentes de perdidas para despues sacar solo 400. el dax a dado juego


----------



## ... (20 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo en AMS dos gaps sin cerrar, 19 y 20 de diciembre ... ... ::::::
> 
> Edito, un gap sin cerrar, 19 de diciembre



Gaps sin cerrar los tienen todos los valores y todos los índices, no hay que obsesionarse con eso.


----------



## mpbk (20 Mar 2014)

jojojo mts y fcc las mas alcistas del ibex, las dos que tengo.

dax subiendo hoy y mañana, usa rebotando desde soporte y a por nuevos maxxxxxxx.

asi si sres, asi si.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 17:43 ----------




... dijo:


> Todavía nos acordamos de la tabarra que distes con que en mayo veríamos los 11.200 en el Ibex, no te pienses que por editar tu firma se nos ha olvidado.



estamos a marzo aún. puede que llegue pero el timing ha fallado...el cuidata decidió hacer una corrección en tiempo no en precio en esta última zona de resistencia, si se supera los antiguos máximos los 11200 los verás en dos sesiones majete, a razón de subidas de 2% diarias.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 17:44 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> de pasar de 1000 euroa.latentes de perdidas para despues sacar solo 400. el dax a dado juego



enhorabuena, no es aconsejable aguantar tantas pérdidas. un dia tendrás un susto gordo.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tengo casi reordenada la cartera.
> 
> Mi idea inicial era tener cinco valores hispanistaníes, uno aleman y otro americano.
> 
> ...



El precio de AT&T tiene un comportamiento bastante horroroso. Es típica empresa buena para una cartera de dividendos pero como esperes revalorización del precio de la acción....


----------



## Galifrey (20 Mar 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> No tengo claro que sea el mejor momento de compras buy&hold, más pronto que tarde se masca en el ambiente que hay ganas de meter un meneo fuerte. Yo estoy pensando en ir creando tb una cartera así, pero preparado para echarme al monte a la mínima. Por lo pronto, empiezan a darse avisos. Desde diciembre ya llevamos unos cuantos toques de dos o tres días pandorianos. Parece que empieza a haber mucho León con el dedo en el gatillo esperando que se abra la veda



Sinceramente, yo tampoco lo tengo claro.

Por eso he ido remendando mi cartera, empecé en septiembre y mi idea era no vender pero he ido haciendo ajustes por si el escenario se tuerce.

El peso mayor en la cartera se lo he dado a compañías que han aguantado las amenazas de guano mejor que otras y que además dan dividendos por si la cosa se pone roja mucho tiempo: enagas, bme y caf. Con estas tres no me preocupa mucho mantenerlas más de un año y más de dos o los que hagan falta.

Con natra dudo pq los dias de guano a guaneado como la que más, y si se gira la cosa tengo claro que me la como con patatas.

Con carbures para mi hay un factor que me ha hecho decidir: siguiendo las noticias sobre la empresa parece gozar de las simpatías de la casta, parece ser una de esas empresas que "parece" que interesa que vayan bien.

E.on me parece que ya está guaneada hace tiempo, pero asumo que como se complique la cosa en Europa me la puedo comer entera.

Y con el tema americano es donde mas dudo, porque ahí si que me da miedo el guano. Allí la cosa es seria y ni castucismos ni pollas, tiran a matar. Hice un torpe metesaca en fcel y doy fe que me descapullaron en menos de dos horas.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2014)

Seguro que estoy equivocado, ero sigo pensando que, si esto supera el 1873, se puede ir a máximos fácilmente.

Hoy mismo.

(Y, si no, mañana).

Ahora mismo está jugueteando con el 73


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

Los yankees subiendo y otros haciendo el primo con carboneras...que mal repartido esta el mundo ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jojojo mts y fcc las mas alcistas del ibex, las dos que tengo.
> 
> dax subiendo hoy y mañana, usa rebotando desde soporte y a por nuevos maxxxxxxx.
> 
> ...



Y sus metro,szu o peugot donde quedaron...tiene la liquidez del banco de españa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2014)

Mamoneándonos el hilo?


Moderata, ponle Hilo Mítico,no me hagas llamarte Retarded en público. :no:


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mamoneándonos el hilo?
> 
> 
> Moderata, ponle Hilo Mítico,no me hagas llamarte Retarded en público. :no:



Sera esta la chispa que saque las guillotinas a la calle?


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sera esta la chispa que saque las guillotinas a la calle?



Deberia serla.


----------



## atman (20 Mar 2014)

Todo el mundo esperando a que Apple nos presente la próxima revolución... e igual deberíamos de mirar un poco más hacia Korea...

Samsung ha subido este video hace pocas horas... la parte interesante, entre 0:30 y 0:40

[YOUTUBE]f9iGqY8ereg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2014)

Atman, para los que somos un desastre en las nuevas tecnologías....:ouch:

He visto esa parte que señalas tres o cuatro veces...te refieres a las pantallas que se doblan?ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

pantallas que se tuercen o doblan o que se pliegan?


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pantallas que se tuercen o doblan o que se pliegan?



Si, igual nos evitan llevar los ladrillos que llevamos ahora.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

Jato. No creo que perdamos mañana los 9700. Aún es posible llegar a los 10200 esta semana. Veremos.

Luego la siguiente ya veremos. Pero te has dejado 400 puntos.

A ver si despierta mañana Prosegates. Y que Natraceutical siga escalando. 

Se supone que mañana o ya semana que viene puede ser entrada a largo en Ence con Stop por si pierde 61.80fibo.
Y para más corto Bio igual mañana y el lunes en mínimos.

A observar.


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2014)

Los 9.700 mañana?

Ni por el forro.

Esperad el Ibex en los 11.000

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2014)

¿Qué ha pasado hoy con Prisa? ¿Hay algo detrás o hs sido una trampa para gacelas?


----------



## Algas (20 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado hoy con Prisa? ¿Hay algo detrás o hs sido una trampa para gacelas?



¿descuidando los chicharros?:ouch:

Santillana vende Ediciones Generales a Penguin Random House para centrarse en el área educativa | Cultura | EL PAÃS


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2014)

Algas dijo:


> ¿descuidando los chicharros?:ouch:
> 
> Santillana vende Ediciones Generales a Penguin Random House para centrarse en el área educativa | Cultura | EL PAÃS



Pero esa noticia se sabía ya en la apertura y el subidón ha sido en la última hora de negociación


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Prosegur no levanta cabeza

BolsaCanaria .info | Amadeus, cuidado que le puede llegar su San Martín


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2014)

Ane, puedo confirmar y confirmo, VPO en adjudicacion directa y sin sorteo en Leioa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (20 Mar 2014)

Vaya dia, mañana nuevo vencimiento en maximos historicos. De ser asi vaya racha.

Olio el reversal, bien tostado.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, puedo confirmar y confirmo, VPO en adjudicacion directa y sin sorteo en Leioa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk









---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 14:36 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Los 9.700 mañana?
> 
> Ni por el forro.
> 
> ...



Jato defendía eso más o menos. Lleva 4 días diciendo que "es nuestra última oportunidad".

Si razón no le falta, solo falla en el timing.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2014)




----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Los dlianos hemos sido pandoreandos en el after. .. 
Me uno al ejercito largo placista de los anarrosos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (20 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Los dlianos hemos sido pandoreandos en el after. ..
> Me uno al ejercito largo placista de los anarrosos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



podía haber sido peor, te engancha en Walter y te comes un -20%


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Mar 2014)

me rindo de FCELL, lo que he podido salvar mañana lo meteré en ANR, de perdidos al rio.


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> podía haber sido peor, te engancha en Walter y te comes un -20%



Walter es un alumno aventajado.

La sobreproducción, las ventas del carbón australiano aprovechando la situación del dolar australiano, la caída adicional que se espera para el carbón, ..... y las enormes deudas que arrastran :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Vamos a ver ampliaciones bestiales (> 50%) a tuti.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me rindo de FCELL, lo que he podido salvar mañana *lo meteré en ANR*, de perdidos al rio.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

ANR parece que quiere dar una divergencia alcista, pero por bandas, aún parece que le quede los 3,8x

FCELL y PLUG son bajistas desde hace unos días; atendiendo a las bandas, pueden volver a 2 y 4


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> podía haber sido peor, te engancha en Walter y te comes un -20%



Este valor se mueve a golpe de %:

De marzo 04 a 06 hizo un x6
De marzo 06 a 07 hizo un /2.5
Para pasar a marzo 08 a x4.... y si miramos marzo 2010 desde el 09 estamos haciendo un x5....y volver a caer.... esto es un puto rail tycoon


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Este valor se mueve a golpe de %:
> 
> De marzo 04 a 06 hizo un x6
> De marzo 06 a 07 hizo un /2.5
> Para pasar a marzo 08 a x4.... y si miramos marzo 2010 desde el 09 estamos haciendo un x5....y volver a caer.... esto es un puto rail tycoon



Puede sobrevivir pero va a perder hasta la camisa.

Los buitres ya han puesto la plata encima de la mesa. Van a currar para pagar las deudas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Puede sobrevivir pero va a perder hasta la camisa.
> 
> Los buitres ya han puesto la plata encima de la mesa. Van a currar para pagar las deudas.



Personalmente no se si walter va a sobrevivir o no, lo que si que tengo claro es que tarde o temprano quemaran el carbón para obtener energía.


----------



## Chila (20 Mar 2014)

Con el carbon hay que esperar.
Mi tema, Mts, buena subida y tal.
¿queda recorrido o ya ha hecho el rebote y pa abajo? Tengo dudassss


----------



## ane agurain (20 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Con el carbon hay que esperar.
> Mi tema, Mts, buena subida y tal.
> ¿queda recorrido o ya ha hecho el rebote y pa abajo? Tengo dudassss



Yo tengo las mismas desde el lunes, y ya está 5% arriba 

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 16:11 ----------

Sacyr está marcando una divergencia bajista ahora mismo, así que debería corregir en breve. A ver si luego cuelgo el gráfico de A3-Ence-Amadeus-Lingotes con cosas.












S&P empeora a 'negativa' la perspectiva del rating de Rusia

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 16:31 ----------













el precio por la parte de abajo y el 38,20 cerquita.....









AMS viene de una divergencia que corrige





y en bandas:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

venga, y MTS, particular apuesta, yo espero


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> venga, y MTS, particular apuesta, yo espero



Esperas comprar mas abajo entiendo? Por cierto si ha rebentado la burbuja china el acero va a ir a buscar el carbon...


----------



## Chila (21 Mar 2014)

Jo que miedo ane


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

vale 5 veces menos que en el 2009. 

Arcelor siendo del ibex ha arruinado a mucha gente seguro. Hoy creo que reabría una planta o algo.



También vuelve al acero el líder alemán publicaron hace un par de meses, no?


----------



## Robopoli (21 Mar 2014)

Buenos días!
Ya somos míticos otra vez. 
Vamos DLIAs!! No nos toquemos las pelotas que es viernes!!


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

Pues por el after en dlia tiene pinta de que mañana pandoreamos a tope. ... pero bueno no perdamos la esperanza

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (21 Mar 2014)

Futuros usanos dandolo todo... dia interesante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (21 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues por el after en dlia tiene pinta de que mañana pandoreamos a tope. ... pero bueno no perdamos la esperanza
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Mañana?? Juernes largo eh???


----------



## paulistano (21 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> Yo también estoy en AMS. Creo y deseo que el 28,745 que se ha visto hoy no se va a volver a tocar en mucho tiempo.



Eso dijo un amigo cuando santander hace unos años cayó de 15 a 8.....que los 8 eran soporte decia.....que si bajaba de ahi el banco quebraba decia, que erA imposible decia.....::

Todos a empujar a amadeus coño.

Miren la grafica de priceline y animense:Baile:


----------



## amago45 (21 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Todos a empujar a amadeus coño.
> 
> Miren la grafica de priceline y animense:Baile:



AMADEUS somos todos !!! 8:8:8:


----------



## sr.anus (21 Mar 2014)

buenos dias, alguien sigue la posicion del jato?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso dijo un amigo cuando santander hace unos años cayó de 15 a 8.....que los 8 eran soporte decia.....que si bajaba de ahi el banco quebraba decia, que erA imposible decia.....::
> 
> Todos a empujar a amadeus coño.
> 
> Miren la grafica de priceline y animense:Baile:



Hamijo, amadeus quizas es momento de recoger beneficios temporalmente

A


----------



## jjsuamar (21 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> venga, y MTS, particular apuesta, yo espero



Yo en diario veo una diverergencia alcista cumpliéndose al milímetro. Lo que no veo claro es el objetivo, pero debe andar su primer objetivo sobre los 12,00.

Con la que no ganamos para sustos es con IMTECH :no:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

sí. la divergencia es clara desde hace días.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2014)

Tengo mucho miedo a este día...


----------



## sr.anus (21 Mar 2014)

Soltad todo los cortos bajistillash, largo dax 9296


----------



## tesorero (21 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tengo mucho miedo a este día...



Ya tienes preparada la gif´s sessions? :baba:


----------



## paulistano (21 Mar 2014)

Hasta ayer no me habia fijado en amadeus.

No puedo ver si es algo puntual, pero muy poquitas empresas del ibex la superan en volumen en el dia de hoy.

Los bancos, iberdrola e inditex.

Nos estan empapelando????


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

parece que Ence rebota un poco


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Mar 2014)

Buenos días. Dentro de Arcelor a ver si hay conga.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Soltad todo los cortos bajistillash, largo dax 9296



9326 salimos de robar manzanas cuando los toque


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hasta ayer no me habia fijado en amadeus.
> 
> No puedo ver si es algo puntual, pero muy poquitas empresas del ibex la superan en volumen en el dia de hoy.
> 
> ...



en los mínimos de Enero hubo días que se metieron 30 y 40 millones por sesión. Esta semana de mínimos andamos por 1,6 millones por sesión


----------



## paulistano (21 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en los mínimos de Enero hubo días que se metieron 30 y 40 millones por sesión. Esta semana de mínimos andamos por 1,6 millones por sesión



Me llama la atencion que asi, a ojo....es la sexta o septima con mas volumen hoy....del ibex!!

Bueno, desonectamos y si tiene que saltar el stop que salte.


----------



## inversobres (21 Mar 2014)

Viene salsa. Agarrense.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que MTS es muy importante que rompa los 11,50 para que entre peña (aún así, me daba que hoy marcaba máximos más altos que ayer, pero el lunes mínimos más bajos que hoy, con lo que IGUAL ahora solo baja hasta esos mínimos del lunes)... a ver si se cumple


----------



## Mr. Blonde (21 Mar 2014)

Buenos días!

Volveremos a la conga bankiera? ienso:

Goirigolzarri anunciará a la junta cuándo dará Bankia el primer dividendo.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

ACX marca por tercer pico consecutivo diario una divergencia bajista. Precaución. Voy a meter para un rebote corto una orden por debajo del gap en AMS para hoy, por si acaso



y vocento? no tiene nombre: divergencias intrahorarias y precio fuera de bandas..... debería en 3...2....1


----------



## Rodrigo (21 Mar 2014)

Yo me he salido hoy de Mittal con un 3%

El fin de semana y el ultima duro para otro


----------



## sr.anus (21 Mar 2014)

pandoro who?


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Jazz-Acx-Tub que antesdeayer dije que si fuera yo, vendería en máximos, hoy superan ese máximo, por 1%, 0,5% y TUB de momento no. Y me reafirmo en lo que dije. 

Jazz fuera de las bandas a lo PLUG o vocento-ACX con divergencias


----------



## NaNDeTe (21 Mar 2014)

Parece que TEF ha echo doble suelo en barras de 1D con sus respectivas divergencias alcistas en indicadores. objetivo 12€, mejor dicho tapar gap en 12,07


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> pandoro who?



Deberíamos tener cierto tope por los 10.180-10.200 o así, que era el tope que me daba esta semana, vamoh a bé!

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 03:07 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> Parece que TEF ha echo doble suelo en barras de 1D con sus respectivas divergencias alcistas en indicadores. objetivo 12€



Cierto es. No lo había visto. Visco también apunta a eso, y PSG pero no despegan. Habrá mucho corto en ellos.




LINGOTES +5%
ENCE +3,5%

joder. aunque vendiese ahora mismo, les ganaba. voy a tener que hacer caso a mis putos gráficos


----------



## Xiux (21 Mar 2014)

Buen Dia

La conga está en FCC que no para desde que tocó los 14,x

Bankia a ver sus dividendos como pintan y si hacen algo de efecto

Por cierto, cual de las dos veis a medio-largo plazo, (hablo de plazos para no pagar a montoro un saco de euros)


----------



## Rodrigo (21 Mar 2014)

Para conga la de Jazztel 

Y Amadeus debil debil


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Faes "tiene pinta" de que la van a sacudir en pocas horas-sesiones


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.



Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia
> 
> La conga está en FCC que no para desde que tocó los 14,x
> 
> Bankia a ver sus dividendos como pintan y si hacen algo de efecto



ya te digo.
Sobre todo para los que compraron a 23 en enero.
Siempre les queda el consuelo de que son socios de BillGates.

...y que su presidenta es la que está más buena de todo el IBEX.

Iberdrola de nuevo a máximos.

El Santander se va a los 7, según mi predictor. Ayer hubo dos noticias muy significativas y está comprando autocartera como un poseso.

BME se va de nuevo a las dos cifras en% de facturación. Están distribuyendo en torno a los 30, cuando llegue su timing se disparará.

La bajada del € frente al dólar, si se mantiene, mejorará muchísimo el balance del 1Q de las empresas que tienen negocio fuera. 

Palabrita del niño Jesús.


----------



## inversobres (21 Mar 2014)

Dax chutando. Vencimiento empalmado.

9350.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

*Venga PROSEGATE, despierta, cohones ya! *

me cagüen tu put* madre
para que oxtias marcas divergencias si luego haces lo que te sale del rabo?




disculpen este desliz. es terapia de autocontrol 

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 03:43 ----------

decloban: tecnocom ya ha llegado a 1,60, fuera o qué?


----------



## Xiux (21 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chila (21 Mar 2014)

¿ esas gowex que se nos mueren?
Mts bien, mdf el coñazo habitual, iberdrola máximos de nuevo...
Felicidades a las congas del momento.


----------



## inversobres (21 Mar 2014)

Salsaaaa. 10150 en la hora bruja.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 10:53 ----------

Vamos a ver que pasa en los 1880 sp. Testing.


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Mira que ser socios de Bill Gatos y Soros tiene su prestigio :no:, ellos a 15 y mucho pillado a 19-22 (socios a largo :
> 
> Tengo algunas en 16,x, *sólo porque la Presi está güena*



Pues sólo por eso, ya es mejor motivo que otros que se leen por aquí.

Bil Gates mete unos € en un par de empresas, obliga con ello a que le compren sus sistemas informáticos con unos contratos gordos a largo plazo y su beneficio ya está asegurado.

Se llama hacer la...


----------



## sr.anus (21 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Salsaaaa. 10150 en la hora bruja.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 10:53 ----------
> 
> Vamos a ver que pasa en los 1880 sp. Testing.




en mi opinion gacelera, los tocara, y sino se tuerce nada 40 puntos del dax regalaos:bla:


----------



## mpbk (21 Mar 2014)

jazz, mts y fcc verdeeeees, asi si.


----------



## NaNDeTe (21 Mar 2014)

FCC a ver si cierra gap y calzo algunas en 16€ para vender entorno al 16,90. No me gusta por indicadores, parece que las probabilidades de acabar formando un HCH con 2º hombro en 17€ no son pocas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jazz, mts y fcc verdeeeees, asi si.



Que tasa de acierto y que liquidez...siempre esta en los que suben...


----------



## IRobot (21 Mar 2014)

¿Era Chinito quien llevaba también HP? Yo las tuve el año pasado y hasta hace un par de meses pero viendo su comportamiento está claro que las solté demasiado pronto... ienso:

Ahora parece que quieren parte del pastel 3D:

HP se prepara para traer impresoras 3D este verano | The Inquirer ES


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Ence +5,80 :Aplauso:

si supera 2,22 a 2,30 (pero los 1,90 no son descartables aún del todo)


----------



## paulistano (21 Mar 2014)

Fantástico, salta el SL en amadeus y se venden en mínimos..... Seguimos con la mitad de carga. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿ esas gowex que se nos mueren?
> Mts bien, mdf el coñazo habitual, iberdrola máximos de nuevo...
> Felicidades a las congas del momento.



Sin embargo Eurona recupera.

A los Efececeros ¿Habeis visto Acciona? Otra conga que se nos ha escapado.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Que tasa de acierto y que liquidez...siempre esta en los que suben...



Cómo ves BIO? la tiran un poco más esta semana (hoy) o la que viene?

o nos hacen un Doji?


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Mar 2014)

Están sacudiendo un poco al manzano.

Con un volumen significativo, al menos en algunos valores.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2014)

soltad to el papel , penúltimo aviso :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Mar 2014)

bankia - José Ignacio Goirigolzarri confirma que Bankia podría repartir dividendo en 2015 - 21/03/14 en Infomercados


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltad to el papel , penúltimo aviso :no:



aye fue el último

eres como venyamim baton no?


----------



## IRobot (21 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Están sacudiendo un poco al manzano.
> 
> Con un volumen significativo, al menos en algunos valores.



Hoy con los vencimientos de opciones y futuros es un día de alta volatilidad. A no ser que se vea una oportunidad muy clara es mejor ver pasar el día desde la barrera (IMHO).


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia - José Ignacio Goirigolzarri *confirma *que Bankia *podría *repartir dividendo en 2015 - 21/03/14 en Infomercados



Neolengua... neolengua everywhere.

Lo único que se confirma es que no saben qué coño va a pasar con Bankia.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cómo ves BIO? la tiran un poco más esta semana (hoy) o la que viene?



Hay muy poco volumen...pero el 0,78 esta aguantando bien


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aye fue el último
> 
> eres como venyamim baton no?



si , pero un poco mas guapo 

hicieron el lio alcista aprovechando el vencimiento , pero ahora ya no hay nada que impida ir a cerrar el gap 9450 , advertidos quedan , mantened los cortos


----------



## IRobot (21 Mar 2014)

A Inditex le están costando los 108. Podría haber hecho un doble suelo en los 101 y curiosamente los 108 son el máximo entre ambos mínimos. Si rompiese los 110 durante la semana que viene posiblemente le metiese un paquetito buscando un 3%-4%.


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Están sacudiendo un poco al manzano.
> 
> Con un volumen significativo, al menos en algunos valores.




efectiviwonder

la tarde se presenta magnífica para los que llevamos cornamenta (a mucha honra)







---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 12:27 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> si , pero un poco mas guapo
> 
> hicieron el lio alcista aprovechando el vencimiento , pero ahora ya no hay nada que impida ir a cerrar el gap 9450 , advertidos quedan , mantened los cortos



es usté un gato de lo más altruista

qué generosidad desprenden sus palabras llenas de sabidurida inocho:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> efectiviwonder
> 
> la tarde se presenta magnífica para los que llevamos cornamenta (a mucha honra)
> 
> ...





hay que romper el 10200 para quitarnos de encima lo bajista, todo puede sucedeh


pero creo que el jato tiene razón, no el timing, pero que la pinta es que vamos a ello en semanas


----------



## Chila (21 Mar 2014)

Como paso de ponerlo en otro lado, que este foro a veces es la ostia y aquí sé que, con nuestras cosas, nos tenemos respeto y afecto:
Que Dios tenga en su gloria al Presidente Adolfo Suárez.
Su labor positiva supera en mucho a todos los fallos que cometió, y al estancamiento posterior que hemos sufrido en nuestra democracia.
Yo, personalmente, le tengo un enorme respeto.

Y que siga subiendo la bolsa.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Como paso de ponerlo en otro lado, que este foro a veces es la ostia y aquí sé que, con nuestras cosas, nos tenemos respeto y afecto:
> Que Dios tenga en su gloria al Presidente Adolfo Suárez.
> Su labor positiva supera en mucho a todos los fallos que cometió, y al estancamiento posterior que hemos sufrido en nuestra democracia.
> Yo, personalmente, le tengo un enorme respeto.
> ...



En fin, por mi edad obviamente no sé nada de lo que hizo; se supone que es el presidente menos malo que hemos tenido pero para mí era un representante más del R78. ¿Que ayudó a tender puentes entre comunistas y descendientes de los franquistas? Me parece muy bien, pero para mí lo único que hicieron fue arreglarse para repartirse el pais entre ellos. Aunque no tengo ninguna duda de que tenía más altura de miras que todos los que vinieron después.

En fin, vaya semana más aburrida la mía en bolsa; toca esperar otra semana a ver si las Bankias y las gowex despiertan.

Por cierto, otra barridita en Bankia para limpiar a los de 1,50. Yo diría que están acumulando, pero es un wishful thinking inocho:


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Como paso de ponerlo en otro lado, que este foro a veces es la ostia y aquí sé que, con nuestras cosas, nos tenemos respeto y afecto:
> Que Dios tenga en su gloria al Presidente Adolfo Suárez.
> Su labor positiva supera en mucho a todos los fallos que cometió, y al estancamiento posterior que hemos sufrido en nuestra democracia.
> Yo, personalmente, le tengo un enorme respeto.
> ...



No compartía su ideología, pero le tengo un gran respeto. Fue un gran hombre y un gran político.
Por mi edad sí que lo conocí.
Que descanse en paz.


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay que romper el 10200 para quitarnos de encima lo bajista, todo puede sucedeh
> 
> 
> pero creo que el jato tiene razón, no el timing, pero que la pinta es que vamos a ello en semanas




¿lo bajista? 

¿What? ¿Where? ¿why? 


va a ser verdad que tanta raya de colorines genera divergencias... 
...en las neuronas

es primavera, es viernes
y tal


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

a medio plazo somos bajista maese tono. hasta romper 10200 por lo menos


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En fin, vaya semana más aburrida la mía en bolsa; toca esperar otra semana a ver si las Bankias y las gowex despiertan.
> 
> Por cierto, otra barridita en Bankia para limpiar a los de 1,50. Yo diría que están acumulando, pero es un wishful thinking inocho:



Quién estuviera en Bankia (y supo salir a tiempo) cuando se disparó un tropecientos por cien, allá por abril del año pasado... :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a medio plazo somos bajista maese tono. hasta romper 10200 por lo menos



vale, bien, vale

me equivoco entonces, pero como el año pasado por estas fechas estábamos en 7700 y veo la gráfica y me parece que va parriba

pues eso, que me he liao, me he liao


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2014)

recordad que MV no da puntada sin hilo :no:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> vale, bien, vale
> 
> me equivoco entonces, pero como el año pasado por estas fechas estábamos en 7700 y veo la gráfica y me parece que va parriba
> 
> pues eso, que me he liao, me he liao



eso es a largo. lo sabes.

a medio cerramos gap y seguimos siendo alcistas a largo o no?

yo sigo pensando así igual que creía que en 9700 rebotabamos porque estabamos en un soporte.


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2014)

me parece que los cuidadores se han ido a tomar el aperitivo

va a caer un chaparroncito de guano

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 13:18 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> eso es a largo. lo sabes.
> 
> a medio cerramos gap y seguimos siendo alcistas a largo o no?
> 
> yo sigo pensando así igual que creía que en 9700 rebotabamos porque estabamos en un soporte.



el IBEX puede caer a los 9400 del jato y seguir siendo alcista a corto, a medio y a lo que quieras


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Mar 2014)

Como vienen las anr???


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

si en eso estamos de acuerdo. pero bajar un 9% si puedo evitarlo, mejor.

por cierto el SP lleva 5 años ya


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Mar 2014)

Brinden los barones de ley

La UE y China llegan a un acuerdo para poner fin a la disputa sobre el vino - Yahoo Finanzas España

Biba el bino y las boobis

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 13:47 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Como paso de ponerlo en otro lado, que este foro a veces es la ostia y aquí sé que, con nuestras cosas, nos tenemos respeto y afecto:
> Que Dios tenga en su gloria al Presidente Adolfo Suárez.
> Su labor positiva supera en mucho a todos los fallos que cometió, y al estancamiento posterior que hemos sufrido en nuestra democracia.
> Yo, personalmente, le tengo un enorme respeto.
> ...




Le debemos mucho de estar como estamos (para lo bueno y para lo malo) porque no fué un "karadzic" o un "yanukovich"
De hecho el 23-F con sus luces y sus sombras, estaba dimitiendo (sólo él sabrá las causas).
Creo que sobre todo fue un hombre honesto y se merece todos mis respetos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Como vienen las anr???



2% arriba en pre


----------



## napartarra (21 Mar 2014)

Suarez y Azkuna DEP.


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2014)

Apertura Usana por todo lo alto 

a disfrutar del espectáculo


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Mar 2014)

Muy cortito para los que les gusta esto de las subastas

Antigua de eon






La de hoy... instructiva para los que quieran de saber.






Pasen un buen fin de semana


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2014)

Madre mía , como hagan una trolleada


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2014)

esta todo el pescado vendido chavalines , segundo tramo bajista en marcha :Aplauso:

mantened los cortos con tres cojones :no: a que no llevais cortos , pues a palmar ::


----------



## inversobres (21 Mar 2014)

Y usa en maximos. Viene el coco.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2014)




----------



## Se vende (21 Mar 2014)

que hoy tenemos vencimiento y el del ibex es a las 16:45, también tenemos el de acciones al cierre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Me autossssssito....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

a veces creo que pepitoria es más madmaxista que bertok


----------



## inversobres (21 Mar 2014)

Ooops, maximos sp....


----------



## sr.anus (21 Mar 2014)

Alguien me puede echar un mano? pongamos un ejemplo

-En un mes gano con cfds 1000 euros en unas operaciones y pierdo 600 en otras, en el mismo valor/indice etc por ej
De cara hacienda cuando haga la declaracion podre compensar esas perdidas de 600 euros con las ganacias? o por lo contrario la norma de antiaplicacion de los 2 meses?
Es decir para hacienda habre ganado 400, o por lo contrario 1000


Mi primer mes con derivados y no se si la estoy cagando a lo grande.


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a veces creo que pepitoria es más madmaxista que bertok



Yo ya me he tirado al monte :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Mientras se disfruta de la playa, el tsunami está a punto de llegar 8:8:8:


----------



## Durmiente (21 Mar 2014)

Los americanos parece que vuelven a atacar máximos...

... y vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Mar 2014)

No entiendo.... vamos a subir o todos esperais que caiga con fuerza?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2014)

Pepiño, pepiño... me caigo

Uy Marita, hueles a mierda

Pues eso, pepiño, que me he caigado!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Rodrigo (21 Mar 2014)

Ane ya tienes el GAP de Amadeus cerrado..


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2014)

Tiene tela el asunto...








"Parece" que ese es el detalle de una factura que Microsoft manda al FBI, en concepto de procesamiento de las órdenes de búsqueda de información sobre los usuarios de la compañía.

Les parece poca cosa... este es el el resumen final de dicha factura.







Una de esas cada mes...

¿que aliciente tendría Microsoft para aumentar la confidencialidad y seguridad de la información de sus clientes, cuando le resulta mucho más rentable no hacerlo?


----------



## Durmiente (21 Mar 2014)

Curiosa la subidita de Bankia en la subasta...

.... y vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2014)

Madre mía, los usanos con ganas de marcha


----------



## Hannibal (21 Mar 2014)

Vendidas las gowex en 19.95 por aburrimiento; ahora seguro que suben sin parar.
Mañana que tengo tiempo debí ponerme a buscar alguna empresa donde entrar, así que prometo poner gráficos con colorines y explicaciones para todos los públicos.

Aunque tampoco descarto sumar me a alguna conga usana, robopoli hagame sitio 



Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Ane ya tienes el GAP de Amadeus cerrado..



bueno. a ver ahora.


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Mar 2014)

¡¡ NOTICIÓN !!

Mis FCEL están un rato en verde. A ver lo que duran.
Las anarosas también llevan una buena tarde.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vendidas las gowex en 19.95 por aburrimiento; ahora seguro que suben sin parar.
> Mañana que tengo tiempo debí ponerme a buscar alguna empresa donde entrar, así que prometo poner gráficos con colorines y explicaciones para todos los públicos.
> 
> Aunque tampoco descarto sumar me a alguna conga usana, robopoli hagame sitio
> ...



Que puntería, Hannibal...::

De todos modos Gowex es un caso clarísimo de buy and hold.


----------



## NaNDeTe (21 Mar 2014)

A ver Urbas que prepara, he querido meterme a 0,033 pero esta imposible, demasiado tapon en ese precio.. por el momento me siento afortunado de llevar algo a 0,029, es poca carga pero como mi estrategia es a varios años vista, es mas que de sobra para el riesgo de este valor.








Linea verde directriz desde jun 2008, que ya ha sido rota, linea roja directriz desde feb 2011. Atlas avisando y manos fuertes en positivo, cuando coinciden estas 2 cosas suele indicar peponazo que para ello debera romper directriz roja.

Si por el contrario rompe la directriz negra ascendente, la proyeccion del ancho del canal podria llegar a 0,024 entorno al 2 de abril coincidiendo con pull a la directriz bajista de largo plazo y la MM 200


Alguien mas dentro de este chicharro premium plus?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2014)

La tarde se anima

A un paso de chapotear en Hemoal para una buena temporada...

edit: Nasdaq guaneando...


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La tarde se anima
> 
> A un paso de chapotear en Hemoal para una buena temporada...
> 
> edit: Nasdaq guaneando...



Y el SP a puntito.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2014)

Buff, que velocidad han tomado, menudo crematorio vamos a tener el Lunes

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 18:25 ----------


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Fin de caída?

Divergencias en Koncorde-Vigia
Está en mínimos en bandas semanales y también diarias. Lo que se dice en ciclo.

Además en semanal con un martillo, y en diario con una vela de vuelta. RSI sale de sobrecompra


Aún así no me fío (un clon de arcelor el viernes pasado...)
Edito: manos fuertes a tope, me fío más.




















---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 11:32 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y el SP a puntito.



1883 son máximos?

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 11:36 ----------

Por cierto: VOCENTO, de 2.49 a 2.28 en 5 horas


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 11:32 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 1883 son máximos?



1.883,97 es el máximo del SP.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Ane ya tienes el GAP de Amadeus cerrado..



Pues yo no lo veo cerrado, no sé si habrá algún error en PRT.

Yo CREO que le queda bajar áun un poco más la semana que viene. El 27 es el fibo23 de toooooda la subida, estando tan cerca igual lo prueba?


----------



## Hannibal (21 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Que puntería, Hannibal...::
> 
> De todos modos Gowex es un caso clarísimo de buy and hold.



Aun las lleva la señora hannibal, que lleva una cartera mas conservadora. Lo mio son los chicharros, el 13% en 2 meses me vale 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Buff, que velocidad han tomado, menudo crematorio vamos a tener el Lunes
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 18:25 ----------



Falta la subidita de las 20:00.


¿o no hay subida?

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

*Tono y BMEeros,* os pido que echeis un ojo a este gráfico. No hay indicadores ni juguetes. Solo Fibonacci. Me parece importante.










Como vemos el precio ha parado en la directriz. Clavada.
si se confirmase esto, el fibo23 de caída está en 28 euros y el fibo38 estaría en 26 euros. De hecho los 28 ya los ha tocado con la caída esa después de máximos.


Ahora bien si ponemos el precio en logarítmico:






Si baja un poco más, cae a los 28 otra vez y ahí veremos a ver.


s2.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Falta la subidita de las 20:00.
> 
> 
> ¿o no hay subida?
> ...



Más bien hacia abajo 

No sé si lo usanos usaran su "majia" pero el movimiento es feo de narices...


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

@robopoli al final me he desdicho y he soltado la mitad de dlia... no estaba comodo con la cantidad/riesgo y lo mismo peponea que nos vamos al 80 de la ampliación de capital durante meses/años...al final 400 merkels palmados... pero bueno, no me preocupa porque vamos a doblar 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2014)

Ane, muchas gracias por las gráficas. Pero no son más que AT.

BME con el nivel de beneficios que está teniendo y que garantizan un dividendo en mi caso de un 6%, es el mejor plazo fijo que uno puede encontrar. Y más seguro que ningún depósito.
Un largo plazo de los de toda la vida y del que no hay que bajarse una vez dentro. Los que salimos alguna vez, en el hilo somos varios, hemos aprendido bien la lección.
No es un valor para especular con el precio, en todo caso piramidar cuando se puede. Tiene poco volumen y se presta mucho para posiciones cortas, por lo que pocos accionistas de BME creo que tengan colocados SL ceñidos.

Hoy que era vencimiento trimestral, “cuádruple hora bruja”, los cortos le han pegado un buen repaso. Y con esto añado una de las reglas de la bolsa: cuando el escenario es alcista, en los vencimientos las manos fuertes intentan tirar el índice para recoger todo lo posible del gacelerío.


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @robopoli al final me he desdicho y he soltado la mitad de dlia... no estaba comodo con la cantidad/riesgo y lo mismo peponea que nos vamos al 80 de la ampliación de capital durante meses/años...al final 400 merkels palmados... pero bueno, no me preocupa porque vamos a doblar
> Edito... y menos mal que he salido con cierta dignidad... que ahora ya esta guaneando a tope...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2014)

Que hostiazo, madre mia

La semana que viene vamos a tener lío


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2014)

bueno mis bienamadas ratitas pasad buen finde y recordad que MV no da puntada sin hilo , el cierre del gap 9450 es inevitable y muy probablemente se producirá la semana próxima , aniquilando a todo aquel que se oponga :Aplauso:

cuidado pues


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que hostiazo, madre mia
> 
> La semana que viene vamos a tener lío



symantec y dataram -13%

son los responsables del -1% en nasdaq





sp -0.30% aún no llueve mucho.





lo dicho, bertok a su lado es tina turner en madmax


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Mar 2014)

Una lectura de un minitocho que lo mismo no andan muy desencaminados

Los motivos de Rusia...

Vayan posicionándose a un lado o al otro, a su criterio, pero muévanse que esto se va a menear

Para los más cómodos:


Spoiler



A través de la siempre recomendable newsletter de John Mauldin, hemos tenido acceso a un análisis, a nuestro juicio muy interesante y revelador, que realiza Louis-Vincent Gave, de Gavekal Research, sobre los motivos que han llevado a Rusia a actuar como lo está haciendo en el conflicto de Crimea. Y también nos ayuda a comprender las claves que pueden determinar la evolución de este conflicto y la geoestrategia general que de él se derive. Vamos a tratar de resumiros los principales argumentos de este análisis, así como haceros algunas reflexiones sobre ellos:

Como dijo el Primer Ministro británico Lord Palmertson allá por le siglo XIX, “los países no tienen amigos o aliados permanentes, sino intereses permanentes“. Y Rusia ha tenido un interés permanente por acceder a un puerto en aguas cálidas como el de Sebastopol. No en vano luchó durante 160 años contra Inglaterra, Turquía y Francia por el dominio de Crimea. Pero hoy tiene dos razones más para luchar por esa península, que vamos a explicar a continuación. Esas dos razones las podemos llamar como la paranoia razonable y el maquiavelismo diabólico.

Paranoia Razonable:

Si miramos 200 años atrás veremos como Rusia ha luchado permanentemente para defenderse de invasiones externas que comenzaron con los ataques de Napoleón, pasando por los de Francia, Inglaterra, Turquía, y Alemania en las dos guerras mundiales. Y si miramos el mapa del mundo hoy, veremos como sólo existe un imperio expansionista que todavía va anexionándose territorios de manera voraz. Pero eso sí, con armas distintas a las convencionales. Ese imperio es la UE, que a pesar de tener su base en Bélgica, está dominado por alemanes y franceses -viejos compañeros de bregas con Rusia-, y que va comiendo terreno a lo que hace unas décadas eran repúblicas soviéticas. Y ese dominio europeo cada vez se acerca más y más a las propias fronteras rusas.

Por supuesto, la expansión europeísta puede presentarse como una mejora de los estándares de vida y como una vecindad potencialmente interesante económicamente para las exportaciones rusas. Pero no olvidemos que la motivación del europeísmo no es sólo económica sino también política. Y que además el europeísmo va acompañado sistemáticamente de la ampliación del alcance de los países de la OTAN, que ya no se trata de economía ni de política, sino de dominio militar. ¿Cómo no va a ver Rusia ese expansionismo del combo UE/OTAN, sutil e implacable, como una amenaza? En los últimos años la OTAN y el europeísmo han avanzado de manera voraz sobre la llamada Europa del Este, una república ex-soviética tras otra, hasta llegar a las mismísimas fronteras rusas. Y desde la perspectiva de Moscú, estas conquistas no difieren mucho de las conseguidas a sangre y fuego por las tropas napoleónicas, inglesas o germánicas de hace décadas o siglos. Sin violencia y de buenas maneras (relativamente puesto que, como en cualquier revolución, la violencia suele ser inevitable), pero con un mismo fin expansionista, esta vez occidental. La gota que parece haber colmado el vaso ha sido el derrocamiento del gobierno pro-ruso de Ucrania por parte de otra “primavera europeísta” atizada por los intereses y la inteligencia (sic) occidental. Y todo ello como colofón de menosprecios constantes al régimen de Putin, como la escasa divulgación en occidente de los exitosos JJ.OO. de invierno en Sochi, o el gran eco mediático que se les ha dado a las Pussy Riot y a los episodios homófobos perpetrados en el país. Con todo ello, podemos comprender mejor que Putin y Rusia en su conjunto tengan una percepción del europeísmo un tanto paranoide.

Maquiavelismo Diabólico:

Dejando la paranoia razonable de Rusia y centrándonos en sus intereses permanentes, debemos tener en cuenta tres factores importantes: 1) Putin es un ex-miembro de la KGB y profundamente nacionalista. 2) El Kremlin es muy consciente de los intereses de Rusia a largo plazo. 3) Cuando el precio del petróleo es alto Rusia es fuerte, y cuando el precio es bajo Rusia es débil.

Seguramente el punto más importante es el tercero, en lo que bien podría ser el inicio de la IV Guerra Mundial (recordemos que la III fue la Guerra Fría, aunque muchos no la reconozcan como tal). Y esta IV Guerra Mundial, que puede ya haber comenzado sigilosamente, afecta a chiítas y sunitas cuyo conflicto repercute directamente en el precio del petróleo. Sin duda en el conflicto actual entre chiítas y sunitas que se está produciendo desde hace años en Siria, Líbano, Iraq y demás lugares, los sunitas tienen el control de los recursos (principalmente gracias a los pozos petrolíferos de Kuwait y Arabia Saudí), mientras que los chiítas tienen un mayor control sobre la población. Y aquí es donde la cosa se pone interesante para Rusia. Si miramos un mapa de Oriente Medio veremos que los pozos saudíes se encuentran rodeados de población chiíta, que han recibido en todos estos años escasos o nulos frutos de tan trillonarias explotaciones controladas por los sunitas. Y lo mismo podríamos decir de los pozos de Bahraín.

A nadie se le debe escapar que Irán lleva años infiltrándose en la población chiíta de Arabia Saudí y de Bahraín para desestabilizar el dominio económico sunita, que por su parte ha venido gestionando bastante bien el conflicto gracias a la ayuda de la tecnología militar norteamericana. ¿Pero puede cambiar este escenario en el futuro? ¿Veremos una extensión y exacerbación de los conflictos civiles internos y externos ya existentes en Oriente Medio?

Cuando menos, Putin se está preparando convenientemente para ese escenario, que no nos engañemos, favorecería mucho los intereses de Rusia a largo plazo. Sin duda, un nuevo conflicto violento entre Iran y Arabia Saudí dispararía el precio del barril de petróleo a los $200′- Y Europa, Japón y también China se harían aún más dependientes del petróleo y el gas ruso, cuyo precio duplicado respecto al actual iría directamente en vena del crecimiento espectacular de la economía -y la influencia- rusa. Por tanto Putin vería como ese escenario le beneficia tanto geopolíticamente como económicamente.

Sería un escenario tan positivo para Rusia (y para otros también), que la tentación de dejar que los acontecimientos fluyan, vendiéndoles armas por ejemplo, es tristemente enorme. Y más aún si cabe porque los sunitas de Oriente Medio no son para nada amigos de Rusia, después de que los primeros haya financiado rebeliones que han perjudicado directamente a Moscú, como en el Daguestán, Chechenia, etc. Por tanto es demasiado tentador para Putin devolverle las bofetadas a los sunitas mediante el soporte inconfesable a los chiítas para que se rebelen. Por supuesto, para que la potenciación del conflicto entre sunitas y chiítas sea suficientemente efectivo, necesita vender armas a los chiítas, pero también poder entregárselas de forma continuada, segura y fluida. Y para ello son necesarios barcos y un puerto. De ahí la mayúscula importancia de dominar Sebastopol, para poder unir libremente la ruta entre Crimea y el puerto de Tartus en Siria (a 30km del Líbano y frente a Chipre), donde Rusia mantiene su última base naval fuera de sus fronteras, construida durante la Guerra Fría.

No obstante, en una visión simplista de la mayoría de analistas, el conflicto se limita la posibilidad de que Putin quiera seguir hacia el norte de Crimea con su anexión de regiones rusófonas ucranianas para proteger la integridad de las etnias rusas del centralismo de Kiev. Es cierto que esas zonas son ya muy conflictivas e inestables a raíz de la recentralización perpetrada por el nuevo gobierno de Kiev (recordemos que lo primero que hizo fue prohibir el uso oficial de la lengua rusa) y por la apadrinada autodeterminación de Crimea. Y está ciertamente en peligro la convivencia de ucranianos pro-europeos con los pro-rusos del este del país. Por tanto es un temor razonable. Pero no debemos olvidar dos máximas que han guiado históricamente las decisiones del Kremlin: a) Prioridad absoluta al acceso estratégico a puertos en aguas templadas. b) Relegación del bienestar de la población rusa ante cualquier otra prioridad. Por tanto, podríamos decir que el interés de Rusia en la anexión de Crimea es probable que obedezca más a la primera que a la segunda. Y que el conflicto actual no significa que Putin vaya a tratar de absorber a las minorías rusas del resto de Ucrania, donde quiera que estén y como quiera que estén. La cuestión principal es si Rusia utilizará la anexión del puerto de Sebastopol para atizar el conflicto entre chiítas y sunitas a través de la base rusa en el puerto sirio de Tartus. Y si con ello indirectamente hará disparar el precio del petróleo, para regocijo de su propia economía y liderazgo mundial.

Después de todo, es una estrategia razonable, dado que sobre la mesa de occidente se han puesto las cartas para una potencial caída del precio del crudo a medio plazo: Aumento de la producción norteamericana, el acercamiento del nuevo presidente iraní hacia occidente, la reactivación de la política nuclear en Japón, la caída generalizada y cíclica de todas las materias primas, coincidiendo con la ralentización del crecimiento global, o las perspectivas de un futuro más estable en Iraq o Libia. Es razonable pues que Putin, después de su experiencia a finales de los ’90, quiera a toda costa evitar una caída del precio del petróleo mediante su influencia en Oriente Medio. Y para ello la ruta Crimea-Siria es primordial.

Además el momento es propicio, puesto que Obama está rompiendo algunos lazos con sus aliados saudíes y mejorando su relación con los chiítas. De modo que Rusia tiene un escenario mejor que en el pasado para conseguir sus objetivos. En ese sentido, la anexión de Crimea puede ser la antesala de un recrudecimiento del conflicto sunita-chiíta, que derivará en un incremento de los pedidos armamentísticos a Francia (que se ha quedado como el único proveedor de los saudíes al retirarse de ese mercado los norteamericanos). Y por tanto la anexión de Crimea puede anunciar próximas subidas del precio del crudo.

Sin embargo, a corto plazo bien se podría ver el efecto contrario, ya que los principales productores se podrían poner de acuerdo para contrarrestar ese efecto de incremento de precio y hundirlo, liberando también reservas estratégicas de millones de barriles (los EE.UU. ya anunciaron una próxima liberación de reservas la semana pasada). Pero si los EE.UU. siguen desvinculándose de sus implicaciones en Oriente Medio, Rusia, con la reciente anexión de Crimea, bien podría suministrar armas e inteligencia a destajo a los chiítas para conseguir un petróleo a precios estratosféricos por la exacerbación de los conflictos con los sunitas.

Por tanto, los que crean que el Dept. de Estado norteamericano tiene la situación bajo control, pueden verse favorecidos mediante inversiones en activos de riesgo como las bolsas del mundo desarrollado a corto plazo. Mientras que por otra parte, quien crea que el maquiavelismo de Putin conseguirá desestabilizar la zona, posiblemente obtendrá buenos resultados a corto o medio plazo invirtiendo en empresas petroleras rusas, que por cierto con el conflicto crimeo cotizan a múltiplos de tan sólo 3 o 4 años de beneficios, como ya advertimos en “Desde Rusia con (más) Valor”. Aviso a navegantes.


----------



## mpbk (21 Mar 2014)

ola k aseis, pues hoy 100 pips más del dax sin hacer nada, 1250.

a disfrutar.


----------



## decloban (21 Mar 2014)

¿Alguien esta dentro de TEC?

Ni idea de gráfico diario pero en semanal me sigue marcando mantener posiciones. A ver si esta semana si toca el 1,80

Por cierto jefe, el botón de marcar todos los hilos como leídos no funciona.


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que hostiazo, madre mia
> 
> La semana que viene vamos a tener lío



Joder y sigue bajando, el lunes sera entretenido.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Joder y sigue bajando, el lunes sera entretenido.



1830 (SP) podemos llegar incluso


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2014)

cerramos cortos 10048 en 9950-9970 que marca igmarkets :baba:

abrimos largos con bajo apalancamiento :Baile:

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 20:51 ----------

largos que espero cerrar el lunes mismo por la mañana 

bueno nos vemos gaceleridos


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 10048 en 9950-9970 que marca igmarkets :baba:
> 
> abrimos largos con bajo apalancamiento :Baile:
> 
> ...



Es la señal de que el lunes vamos a tener un gap a la baja.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Mar 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡¡ NOTICIÓN !!
> 
> Mis FCEL están un rato en verde. A ver lo que duran.
> Las anarosas también llevan una buena tarde.



Bueno, desde el día en que las compré es la primera vez que cierra en verde. Brindaremos con una cervecita este finde.
Pásenlo bien y tengan verdes sueños-


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2014)

*Vaaaaamos coño*


----------



## ane agurain (21 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Alguien esta dentro de TEC?
> 
> Ni idea de gráfico diario pero en semanal me sigue marcando mantener posiciones. A ver si esta semana si toca el 1,80
> 
> Por cierto jefe, el botón de marcar todos los hilos como leídos no funciona.






Hola hamijo.... 1,60 no era fuera?

está fuera de las bandas, cuidador









por cierto, para los del SP: )


Mínimo VIX de 52 semanas en 11,69 puntos

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 16:53 ----------

eso sí, el lunes las biotecnicas
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/stock-futures-edge-higher-wall-113701535.html


----------



## decloban (22 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hola hamijo.... 1,60 no era fuera?
> 
> está fuera de las bandas, cuida



Era, ahora no lo tengo tan claro, en semanal me marca mantener que no entrar.


----------



## malibux (22 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ola k aseis, pues hoy 100 pips más del dax sin hacer nada, 1250.
> 
> a disfrutar.



¿Qué es un pip? Grasias shurmano ::


----------



## amago45 (22 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eso sí, el lunes las biotecnicas
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/stock-futures-edge-higher-wall-113701535.html



Que pelazo tiene el 2309 de la foto ... 

Buenos días y tal


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Con el carbon hay que esperar.
> Mi tema, Mts, buena subida y tal.
> ¿queda recorrido o ya ha hecho el rebote y pa abajo? Tengo dudassss





ane agurain dijo:


> Hola hamijo.... 1,60 no era fuera?
> 
> está fuera de las bandas, cuidador
> 
> ...




Entraste en bio?


----------



## ane agurain (22 Mar 2014)

no. tengo que volver a mirarla.

creo recordar que me daba mínimos el viernes o lunes. pero a medio es bajista


----------



## Xiux (22 Mar 2014)

Buen día, amancio sigue detrás de realia http://www.elidealgallego.com/artic...orzar-activos-paris/20140322000429179838.html

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (22 Mar 2014)

bio por ahora no.


----------



## ... (22 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no. tengo que volver a mirarla.
> 
> creo recordar que me daba mínimos el viernes o lunes. pero a medio es bajista



¿Qué es para ti "a medio plazo"?

Igual las confusiones con que el Ibex es bajista o no vienen por ahí. Explica qué consideras corto/medio/plazo y quizás tus análisis sean más entendibles.

Pero vamos que es solo un consejo, haz lo que te de la gana, faltaría más...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Qué es para ti "a medio plazo"?
> 
> Igual las confusiones con que el Ibex es bajista o no vienen por ahí. Explica qué consideras corto/medio/plazo y quizás tus análisis sean más entendibles.
> 
> Pero vamos que es solo un consejo, haz lo que te de la gana, faltaría más...




Corto plazo: de días a 1 mes (o menos)
Medio: de 1 mes a 6 meses
Largo: más de 6 meses

ejemplo:

X es alcista a corto plazo
X es bajista a medio plazo
X es alcista a largo plazo

parecen contradiciones, pero lo vemos todo el rato en los indicadores. alcista en diario y bajista en semanal.



Y cuando digo que hay divergencias, no siginifica que tenga que caer porque sí, si no que hay una gran probabilidad de ello. Por supuesto las divergencias alcistas se traducen en precio mucho más rápido que las bajistas. Igual que tampoco es lo mismo una divergencia semanal que diaria.




ibex en mensuales: es alcista








ibex en semanales: bajista






ibex en diario: lateral o lateral bajista (viene de una txikidivergencia) y el mínimo este último es más bajo que el que le correspondería.







creo que explico lo que he querido decir?


----------



## NaNDeTe (22 Mar 2014)

La putada es que en semanal, el ibex ya mostraba divergencias bajistas con los indicadores, en ese movimiento lateral que tuvo en 2013 y despues ya hemos visto lo que ha pasado, 2000 puntazos pa'riba. Yo suelo asociar esas divergencias a distribucion. Una posibilidad podria ser que despues de rondar entorno a los 11.200 puntos e incluso alcalzar maximos de 2009 entorno a los 12000, nos peguemos una buena ostia hacia los 7000 puntos, El objetivo de hchi de con cabeza en 2012 habria sido cumplido y ademas podriamos dibujar un segundo hombro en mas largo plazo en los 6900 con una proyeccion maja en los 17.000 puntos, practicamente siendo el objetivo que he leido ya por otros foros del ibex para entorno a 2018 que estaria entorno a los 18.000 puntos


----------



## ane agurain (22 Mar 2014)

También entra en juego el SP500


2 de marzo de 2009: 683,38
21 de marzo de 2014: 1883
*5 años y 3 semanas de ciclo alcista*.... y estamos en el "tercer año" del presidente, que nunca han caído las bolsas.



Sí, en semanal en junio tuvimos esa divergencia y no cayeron, al contrario, pero en mensual no había tal divergencia.


Ahora mismo, si te fijas, la tenemos en diario, en semanal y se intuye en mensual, con el máximo de octubre y máximos en indicadores, pero no con el máximo en el precio de Enero, los indicadores dan más bajo. No es que sea brutal, pero si tenemos en dos de tres plazos y en el mensual una leve...


----------



## ... (22 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Corto plazo: de días a 1 mes (o menos)
> Medio: de 1 mes a 6 meses
> Largo: más de 6 meses
> 
> ...



Pues sí, empiezas a explicarte. Es que el tema de lo que cada uno entiende por corto/medio/largo plazo es bastante relativo según el perfil de cada inversor/especulador, por eso pensé que era bueno especificar. Yo básicamente estoy de acuerdo con los plazos que has puesto.

Entonces dices que Bio estará los próximos meses más barata que lo que está ahora, le haremos seguimiento pues...


----------



## Hannibal (22 Mar 2014)

Prometí unas gráficas y lo prometido es deuda, así que os dejo algunos comentarios. Eso sí, vaya por delante que yo suelo hacer operaciones de swing trading, es decir, 2-4 semanas de plazo. Salvo que la cosa vaya tan bien que antes de ese plazo llevemos un buen pellizco o los indicadores nos digan que huyamos.

Primero, comento lo de Ence que se ha comentado por aquí varias veces. Hay indicios de que la cosa pueda recuperarse, pero hay un canal muy claro que mientras no rompa yo no entraría ni con papertrading del jato.






*Enlace para ver imagen ampliada: *ence

---------------------------------------------------

Bueno, así en general, lo primero que diré es que en los principales valores dle MAB hay manos fuertes, y que tienen tendencia alcista. Creo que me centraré en un par de valores de este mercado tan interesante 

Eso sí, adelanto que al ser empresas de baja capitalización, cada vez que entran las manos fuertes suben bruscamente, y que al salir pues caen, por lo que hay que andarse con cuidado.

De Eurona no pongo nada, pero me duele no haber entrado a 4,06 como le dije a Ane hace muy poquitos dias... aunque es verdad que luego cayera a 3,9x. Pero es que ya va por 4.65, habría sido un 16% en nada de tiempo (

Voy con Ab Biotics. No hace falta ni tirar líneas para ver que es ascendente, eso sí, su máximo histórico aunque es bastante reciente, está muy cerca. Pero han entrado manos fuertes aunque sea tímidamente, así que no descarto que violen los máximos sin problema y a seguir subiendo.

Por tanto hay 2 opciones, o poner una orden abajo en 3,60 o bien esperar a romper esos máximos de 3.83 para subirnos.






*Enlace para ver imagen ampliada:* abbiotics

Voy con una de las favoritas del foro, Carbures. Lleva una subida tan vertical que asusta, y es muy muy complicada de analizar porque claro, con tanta subida todos los indicadores dicen que va como un tiro y le queda. Hasta que se agote la gasolina, claro. Lo que pasa es que de momento no hay indicios de que se vaya a acabar.






*Enlace para ver imagen ampliada: *carbures
----------------------------------------------

Así pues, si quisiéramos invertir en el MAB, ¿cuál elegiría? Pues mi intención era entrar en alguno, pero la verdad es que da la impresión de que llegamos tarde, pero hay que pensar que eso pensaba yo con Gowex cuando entré en 17 y llegó a los 22; cierto es que por no salirme vendí en 20... pero sigue siendo un 17% de plusvis. Que cada uno lo analice y vea cuál tiene más riesgo, por técnico yo diría que a día de hoy no veo ninguna para entrar ya mismo, aunque durante esta semana estoy seguro de que dejando buenas órdenes de entrada se pueden pescar buenas plusvis en estas compañías.

A continuación dejo otro tocho con valores del continuo, con su permiso.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> Pues sí, empiezas a explicarte. Es que el tema de lo que cada uno entiende por corto/medio/largo plazo es bastante relativo según el perfil de cada inversor/especulador, por eso pensé que era bueno especificar. Yo básicamente estoy de acuerdo con los plazos que has puesto.
> 
> Entonces dices que Bio estará los próximos meses más barata que lo que está ahora, le haremos seguimiento pues...





Sí, creo que comenté a algun forero que YO vendería en 1 o así cuando estaba. De momento 25% cae. Ahora mismo está muy rara.


*hannibal: no se ve, pon más grande.
mira las manos fuertes en ence en esta caída*





Bueno como no voy a ensuciar el hilo, pongo los gráficos en spoiler:

*ENCE:*


Spoiler



Fin de caída?

Divergencias en Koncorde-Vigia
Está en mínimos en bandas semanales y también diarias. Lo que se dice en ciclo.

Además en semanal con un martillo, y en diario con una vela de vuelta. RSI sale de sobrecompra


Aún así no me fío (un clon de arcelor el viernes pasado...)
Edito: manos fuertes a tope, me fío más.
























*ACERINOX:*



Spoiler



bandas diarias:






otro diario







bandas semanal:






otro semanal:









*ARCELOR*


Spoiler



semanal






rsi



















*
RIOJANAS*



Spoiler












*BIO* no me deja meter más fotos el post: http://fotos.subefotos.com/b1a83c7e95cbb7a01fe39551e765f75fo.png
si os fijais es el fibo más claro que he visto, el cuidador ha dejado picos en la caída del 61,80 y en la de 50 (julio y septiembre 2012) y en la de 38 (oct2013). Este fibo38 coincide con el cierre del gap



Spoiler

















*TECNOCOM (para decloban)*


Spoiler


----------



## Hannibal (22 Mar 2014)

Sólo son 2 valores los que quería poner, pero no quería hacer aún más tocho el otro post.

Del primero creo que no hace falta poner gráfico, hablo de Enel Green Power. Subida sostenida en el tiempo con canales muy definidos, manos fuertes dentro durante bastante tiempo y todos los indicadores apuntando al norte. ¿Todos? Bueno, todos no. El estocástico y el Trix (ya sé que casi nadie lo usa, pero me gusta) dan ligeras correciones, por lo que supongo que se irá a la parte baja del canal, que viene a ser 1.98-1.99. Esa sería una buena entrada, en la típica barrida de stops. 

Por último, otro valor fetiche del HVEI: Arcelor. Todo indica un cambio de tendencia al romper la jran bajista, sin embargo, tras 6 días seguidos de subidas, creo que toca descansar y hacer un leve pullback sano hacía los 11,20, que como se aprecia es el 23% de la bajada total y sería buena orden de entrada.






Enlace: arcelor

---------- Post added 22-mar-2014 at 17:21 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> *hannibal: no se ve, pon más grande.
> mira las manos fuertes en ence en esta caída*



Gracias por el aviso; desde que imageshack es de pago me cuesta mucho poner fotos, probaré con subefotos a ver 

Sobre ENCE: Que sí, que los indicadores dicen que es buena ocasión de entrar. Pero conviene señalar que los indicadores muchas veces mienten y que esa operación conlleva un riesgo, esto hay que dejarlo muy claro. Ence es una de mis opciones para entrar, tengo varias en la lista y me toca analizarlo con detenimiento para ver el ratio reward/riesgo.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Mar 2014)

hannibal, que no se ven, subelos aqui:
Subefotos.com - Comparte rápidamente tus fotos
y no le digas optimizada.



sí sí, yo de ence ya aviso en el spoiler, mucho cuidado


----------



## Hannibal (22 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal, que no se ven, subelos aqui:
> Subefotos.com - Comparte rápidamente tus fotos
> y no le digas optimizada.
> 
> sí sí, yo de ence ya aviso en el spoiler, mucho cuidado



Gracias, lo pruebo el próximo día. Te paso una cosa por privado.


----------



## C.BALE (22 Mar 2014)

Hannibal yo estoy dentro de Eurona a 4,05 ,1nkemia a 2,13 y tengo una orden puesta en ABbiotics a 3,5


----------



## Hannibal (22 Mar 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> Hannibal yo estoy dentro de Eurona a 4,05 ,1nkemia a 2,13 y tengo una orden puesta en ABbiotics a 3,5



Pues enhorabuena y disfruta 8:

@ane_agurain: ya que tienes el correo lleno, lo pongo aquí y lo comparto, aunque es más bien una teoría experimental. 

He detectado "divergencias" entre el volumen de subidas/bajadas y precio en Rovi  He puesto de fecha a partir del 7, así que el enorme volumen del día 6 no distorsiona lo que digo porque no se cuenta. La caída ha sido con poco volumen y las manos fuertes están cerca de volver a entrar; lo que no me gusta del valor es que la subida puede ser de un 4% aprox y es poco reward.

También me sale divergencia de este tipo en Grifols y Prim. 

Divergencia negativa (es decir, más volumen en bajadas que en subidas aunque el valor haya subido, lo que significaría distribución) en Neuron, 1nkemia, Tubos y Catenon sobre todo; algo menos en Gowex e inditex. 

Si se cumple lo que digo, de aquí a 1-2 semanas los primeros deberían subir y los segundos bajar. Pero como digo, es algo experimental, no demasiado probado y de esto no hay que fiarse.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Mar 2014)

*AMADEUS:*


Spoiler











Como vemos el precio ha parado en la directriz. Clavada.
si se confirmase esto, el fibo23 de caída está en 28 euros y el fibo38 estaría en 26 euros. De hecho los 28 ya los ha tocado con la caída esa después de máximos.


Ahora bien si ponemos el precio en logarítmico:






Si baja un poco más, cae a los 28 otra vez y ahí veremos a ver.




*NATRA:*


Spoiler



Una visión optimista a corto plazo, primero a superar 2,06; luego ya veremos; si no, para abajo.








NTC:


Spoiler



precio lineal






preciologarítmico


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Mar 2014)

Como veis fcc, esta es la rotura definitiva o todavía falta probar los 12?


----------



## NaNDeTe (22 Mar 2014)

A mi el MAB me da panico, se esta poniendo muy de moda.. justo ahora que ya llevan una subida vertiginosa?? no me fio...


----------



## Hannibal (22 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como veis fcc, esta es la rotura definitiva o todavía falta probar los 12?



Venga, la contesto yo y así pruebo el otro servidor de imágenes.

Creo que lo pongo muy claro en el gráfico, pero la respuesta corta es: no la tocaría ni con la recortada de bertok.

Respuesta algo más larga larga: A los 12 yo no lo veo de momento, personalmente. Pero mientras no rompamos la jran bajista, nada que hacer, la rompa en 13, 12 u 8.


Spoiler












P.D. Ane, qué lenta es la página esa, uf :ouch:

---------- Post added 22-mar-2014 at 18:06 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> A mi el MAB me da panico, se esta poniendo muy de moda.. justo ahora que ya llevan una subida vertiginosa?? no me fio...



Eso decían de Gowex cuando estaba en la mitad de su valor actual.

Lo que beneficia a muchas de estas empresas es que tienen poca deuda por ser nuevas y habre crecido en un momento de cierre del crédito, y en un mercado donde sus competidores son cadáveres financieros, pues hay que tenerlos en cuenta.

Por supuesto, como todo, tiene su riesgo. Y para eso están los sl.


----------



## Geyperman (22 Mar 2014)

Hannibal yo para fotos uso tynipic...por tener otra opción. Va muy bien.


----------



## decloban (22 Mar 2014)

> *TECNOCOM (para decloban)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Gracias coincide con mi análisis, eso si no recomiendo a nadie entrar, el riesgo stop esta demasiado alto y los que estamos dentro mantener.


----------



## Chila (22 Mar 2014)

En el mab hay valores y valores.
No os metais en cualquier cosa.


----------



## egarenc (23 Mar 2014)

Up

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (23 Mar 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/517984-deposito-al-11-tae-trampa.html


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Mar 2014)

La Justicia amplía las investigaciones sobre los ordenadores ultrarrápidos para invertir en bolsa


----------



## mpbk (23 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> La Justicia amplía las investigaciones sobre los ordenadores ultrarrápidos para invertir en bolsa



los que tienen esa información, me temo que viven más de sus jugaditas que de su sueldo.


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> La Justicia amplía las investigaciones sobre los ordenadores ultrarrápidos para invertir en bolsa



Ya comentábamos el otro día que virtu financial va a hacer una OPV ... Compren, compren, que esa vaca ya está ordeñada...


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2014)

El consumo interno va hacia la debacle

Salarios irremediablemente a la baja | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## egarenc (23 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El consumo interno va hacia la debacle
> 
> Salarios irremediablemente a la baja | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS



pues a ver como mantenemos el cotarro...vale vale, con más deuda de momento. ::

El sector público sostiene a 14 millones, más que los trabajadores del privado

---------- Post added 23-mar-2014 at 15:00 ----------

ayer vi esta:






quedense con las primeras frases de la peli con verdsades como puños repetidas miles de veces en este foro, el resto de la peli una más del monton,


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> pues a ver como mantenemos el cotarro...vale vale, con más deuda de momento. ::
> 
> El sector público sostiene a 14 millones, más que los trabajadores del privado
> 
> ...



El timo de la deuda no da para mucho más.

Cada uno que haga los deberes porque estos hijos de la gran puta van a reventar el país por no reconocer a tiempo los daños parciales.

Vamos hacia un siniestro total.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2014 at 15:05 ----------

*Medidas básicas para los ahorros
*
Consejo #1 Reto del Ahorro: Ahorra en el Menu del Día y come de Tupper - Rankia
Consejo #2: Baja la temperatura de tu caldera - Rankia
Consejo #3: Compra marcas blancas para las cosas que no te importan - Rankia
Consejo #4: Vende lo que no utilices - Rankia
Consejo #5: Analiza tus suscripciones con el Método "Reset" - Rankia
Consejo #6: Ahorra en Gasolina - Rankia
Consejo #7: Déjate de bares e invita a cenar en tu casa a tus amigos - Rankia
Consejo #8 : Solo compra algo nuevo para sustituir algo viejo - Rankia
Consejo #9: Haz un Día "Sin Gasto" cada semana - Rankia
Consejo #10: Utiliza los descuentos que vienen con tus tarjetas, tu empresa y tu seguro del coche para ahorrar - Rankia
Consejo #11: Gana dinero comprando a travÃ©s de Internet con BeRuby (BONUS: Gana 70â‚¬ hoy mismo sin apenas esfuerzo) - Rankia
Consejo #12: ¿Quieres ahorrar en tu factura eléctrica? Esto es todo lo que necesitas saber - Rankia
Consejo #13: Optimiza tu gasto en móvil - Rankia
Consejo #14: Utiliza la autopersuasión para compartir cuanto has ahorrado con el Reto del Ahorro - Rankia
Consejo #15: Gasta más dinero para ahorrar más pasta - Rankia
Consejo #16: Ahorra el 40-60% de los gastos por ir en coche a trabajar - Rankia
Consejo #17: ¿Te gusta leer? Sacia tu vicio ahorrando en Libros - Rankia
Consejo #18 : Ponte barreras para no gastar dinero - Rankia
Consejo #19: Gana dinero con encuestas por Internet - Rankia
Consejo #20: Ahorra agua con post-its y un par de trucos más - Rankia
Consejo #21: Como viajar a Japón 1 mes por 2.000 Euros - Rankia
Consejo #22: Analiza tu progreso en el Reto del Ahorro - Rankia
Consejo#23: Cancela cualquier gran compra de este mes - Rankia
Consejo #24: Optimiza las webs de cupones tipo Groupon, Privalia, etc. - Rankia
Consejo #25: Organízate y ahorra en serio en tu cesta de la compra - Rankia
Consejo #26: Ahorra en apps de iPhone e iPad - Rankia
Consejo #27: CÃ³mo ahorrar 2.000â‚¬ al aÃ±o en Restaurantes - Rankia
Consejo #28 : Organiza tu armario y ahorra en Ropa comprando Online - Rankia
Consejo #29: Utiliza Internet para ahorrar en cualquier cosa - Rankia
Consejo #30: Utiliza tus subidas salariales para financier tus sueños y tu libertad - Rankia


----------



## Tonto Simon (23 Mar 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VEQXeLjY9ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2014)

Muy bueno bertok.

Aunque yo venia a AWhorear...27km:Ha nacido una leyenda. Eso si, a ver si tiran un nuke en el puto monte y lo dejan llanito y sin pinchos!!!


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muy bueno bertok.
> 
> Aunque yo venia a AWhorear...27km:Ha nacido una leyenda. Eso si, a ver si tiran un nuke en el puto monte y lo dejan llanito y sin pinchos!!!
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

*Runacroker*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> *Runacroker*



Gracias bro. Mucho sufrimiento. El objetivo era terminar y de premio me llevo no ser el último! :baile:
.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2014)

Gestion automatizada de carteras con Excel - Rankia


----------



## politicodemadreputa (23 Mar 2014)

Al loro mañana con A3MEDIA y MEDIASET... 10% minimo el preapertura... con la difusión que le están dando al tema de Suarez, Santa Lucia y Finisterre van a invertir esta semana miñones y miñones de euros en publicidad. Yo ya he visto a la campos decir : Santa Lucia patrocina este espacio. Y el finisterre fijo que iba en el avión de Malasya...


----------



## ane agurain (23 Mar 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Al loro mañana con A3MEDIA y MEDIASET... *10% minimo el preapertura*... con la difusión que le están dando al tema de Suarez, Santa Lucia y Finisterre van a invertir esta semana miñones y miñones de euros en publicidad. Yo ya he visto a la campos decir : Santa Lucia patrocina este espacio. Y el finisterre fijo que iba en el avión de Malasya...






A3 marcaba el lunes ó martes pasado una divergencia muy gorda y recuperaba desde 11.66, 1 euro.


----------



## mpbk (23 Mar 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Al loro mañana con A3MEDIA y MEDIASET... 10% minimo el preapertura... con la difusión que le están dando al tema de Suarez, Santa Lucia y Finisterre van a invertir esta semana miñones y miñones de euros en publicidad. Yo ya he visto a la campos decir : Santa Lucia patrocina este espacio. Y el finisterre fijo que iba en el avión de Malasya...



yo estoy dentro en atresmedia desde 4€ y voy a vender a 17-18€.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Mar 2014)

A mí esta semana no me gusta nada para el ibex, ni la que viene. así como la pasada me parecía de rebote.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2014 at 11:44 ----------

Atresmedia me da que esta semana llega o supera a 12,74. 
Pero que el (lunes)-martes marca un mínimo de miniciclo. Así que yo espero (con prudencia porque puede fallar por un día, claro, así que igual es mañana, y si fuera mañana, sería en 12,37 o por debajo)

veamos esa bola de cristal


----------



## ane agurain (23 Mar 2014)

offtopic para LG
LG Smart Bulb, bombillas que se dejan controlar por nuestros dispositivos móviles


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2014)

Barsa barsa Partidazo perras


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2014)

Up

----------


----------



## tarrito (23 Mar 2014)

:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2014)

falto un golsito pa la patita


----------



## creative (23 Mar 2014)

Los bonistas de Codere reiteran su oferta de refinanciación | Empresas | Cinco Días

El tiempo se agota y el acuerdo no llega. Si Codere no consigue llevar a cabo una reestructuración de su deuda en las próximas tres semanas se verá obligada a solicitar el concurso. Para evitarlo los bonistas, con los que la empresa mantiene una de 1.039 millones de euros, vuelven a reiterar su oferta a la compañía y fijan como plazo para obtener una respuesta el próximo 26 de marzo

Chicharro a vigilar esta semana el que no este dentro.


----------



## egarenc (23 Mar 2014)

el enano hormonado amigo de bertok parece que ha metido 3. Hay lija, señores.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Mar 2014)

Pero aquí hasta el jato es del barsa??? :ouch:


----------



## IRobot (23 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> el enano hormonado amigo de bertok parece que ha metido 3. Hay lija, señores.



Qué crack! De largo el mejor jugador que he visto nunca. Y la Liga ya va bien que se ponga emocionante con 3 equipos a 1 punto a falta de 9 jornadas...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2014)

Se va abe un pollon


----------



## Janus (24 Mar 2014)

llego del estadio, copazo posterior para celebrarlo. Marcho de nuevo el miércoles. Llegar, ver y vencer. Así da gusto.

Ahí va una web descubrimiento.

Miley Cyrus "Wrecking Ball" Cover By The Janes - Vube.com


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> llego del estadio, copazo posterior para celebrarlo. Marcho de nuevo el miércoles. Llegar, ver y vencer. Así da gusto.
> 
> Ahí va una web descubrimiento.
> 
> Miley Cyrus "Wrecking Ball" Cover By The Janes - Vube.com



Nos tiene abandonados sin musicote y sin valores jajaja, take it easy


----------



## Janus (24 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Nos tiene abandonados sin musicote y sin valores jajaja, take it easy



brinda con lo que estoy escuchando ahora:

let's go, are you ready now?, party people.

[YOUTUBE]KTngEFC_K50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

bueno, venga, que esta *semana *va a ser bonita ;D

igual viscofan marca mínimos para entrar en 35 o así.


----------



## amago45 (24 Mar 2014)

Preapertura bajista del 0,8% para Ralph, aunque hoy parece que trae amigos







---------- Post added 24-mar-2014 at 07:28 ----------

Por cierto, PANDORO está calentando ... ojete calor hoy hasta la apertura Usana ???







(alguien sabe como incrustar videos de VINE?)

Me auto respondo. Convirtiéndolos a GIF en https://www.gifvine.co/


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2014)

Cuanto troll Culé! :ouch: :ouch: 
Por que no hay ningún árbitro en bolsa que les robe a los leoncios pata que ganemos las gacelas? 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero aquí hasta el jato es del barsa??? :ouch:



hay muchos que podemos ser antimadridistas, o del atletico, o simplemente por joder...


----------



## egarenc (24 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuanto troll Culé! :ouch: :ouch:
> Por que no hay ningún árbitro en bolsa que les robe a los leoncios pata que ganemos las gacelas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Lo dices por lo de la falta convertida en penalty, verdad? 

Por cierto, veo que mourinho les dejo la lección bien aprendida. Anceloti, todo un señor, hay que decirlo.
Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Lo dices por lo de la falta convertida en penalty, verdad?
> 
> Por cierto, veo que mourinho les dejo la lección bien aprendida. Anceloti, todo un señor, hay que decirlo.
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



No, lo decía por pitar penalty y expulsar a un jugador que ni toca a Neymar. Eso si, es un penalty de 100 minoyes, porque fue lo único que hizo el gallo Claudio en todo el partido.

Por cierto, tu no serias de los que decían que aquel penalty a messi estaba bien pitado cuando el defensa le hizo falta a 10 metros de la frontal, no?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No, lo decía por pitar penalty y expulsar a un jugador que ni toca a Neymar. Eso si, es un penalty de 100 minoyes, porque fue lo único que hizo el gallo Claudio en todo el partido.
> 
> Por cierto, tu no serias de los que decían que aquel penalty a messi estaba bien pitado cuando el defensa le hizo falta a 10 metros de la frontal, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Keep calm !!!

Han sacado a pasear al infraser vomitonas a pasear. Estaba todo apalabrado para dar una alegría al niñato antes de firmar la renovación .... este gesto le va a costar unos millones extras al farsa.

La crueldad blanca no conoce límites, da esperanza al sentenciado para hacer más cruel su condena.

Guanos días y tal.


----------



## amago45 (24 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, tu no serias de los que decían que aquel penalty a messi estaba bien pitado cuando el defensa le hizo falta a 10 metros de la frontal, no?



El Farça juega con otras reglas ... :vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Mar 2014)

Salid de esos cuerpos!!!!!!! Espiritus furboleros, 

Como van los futuros?... Toca verde hoy.


----------



## amago45 (24 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Salid de esos cuerpos!!!!!!! Espiritus furboleros,
> 
> Como van los futuros?... Toca verde hoy.



Esta mañana tempranito venía todo rojo, ahora mismo DAX y FTSE planos ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

también hay gente a que nos da igual 


solo queremos que paguen su deuda con Hacienda y SS


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Lo dices por lo de la falta convertida en penalty, verdad?
> 
> Por cierto, veo que mourinho les dejo la lección bien aprendida. Anceloti, todo un señor, hay que decirlo.
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



Mourinho fue una anomalía espacio temporal.
Hablando de bolsa, ¿Alguna razón para que esté todo de repente tan verdaco?


----------



## Topongo (24 Mar 2014)

Menudos rios de bilis de buena mañana. . 
Buenos dias y tal...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (24 Mar 2014)

... y tal ...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

cerramos largos del viernes 9950-9970 igmarkets en 10070 y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :baba: :Baile:


----------



## Algas (24 Mar 2014)

¿Está el ibex cerrado o es mi broker q va retrasado?


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Mar 2014)

Algas dijo:


> ¿Está el ibex cerrado o es mi broker q va retrasado?



Su broker tiene resaca


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> también hay gente a que nos da igual
> 
> 
> solo queremos que paguen su deuda con Hacienda y SS



Eso espero yo, que todos paguen sus impuestos con Hacienda, como con el caso Neymar o el defraudador Messi. Por cierto, hay que ver qué poco se ha hablado de esto, salió el jueves:
Un Juzgado investiga el pase de Villa al Barça - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

Al que decía que venía todo verde, supongo que te referías a las gowex que vendí el viernes :ouch: vendí después de 2 semanas de aburrimiento y esperar resultados y ahora esto. Vaya fin de semana me he cascado ::::::::

Las bankias siguen guanosas, para no variar.


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Mar 2014)

un vidrio interesante del jato

http://bolsacanaria.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/VIDEO-IBEX-24-MARZO-2014.swf


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

veremos el cierre del gap 9450 en pocas sesiones , mantened esos cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## vermer (24 Mar 2014)

nos acercamos a los 8'5x de FranR para BBVA, aunque creo que lo esperaba con un IBEX más bajo. Así que tengo fe en que baje más aún. Fran, ¡¡manifiéstate!!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

franR cabron salude al campeón


----------



## Chila (24 Mar 2014)

Con el guano que cae y me estoy librando con las Gowex y las MTS.
Ánimo a los damnificados. Ya remontará todo.
O me sumaré yo al guano...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> A mí esta semana no me gusta nada para el ibex, ni la que viene. así como la pasada me parecía de rebote.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-mar-2014 at 11:44 ----------
> 
> ...






de momento cumple.
12,75 y para abajo

---------- Post added 24-mar-2014 at 03:59 ----------




faes, mala pinta, creo

AMS ha cerrado hoy el gap ya?


----------



## Chila (24 Mar 2014)

He comprado unas accioncillas de Griño Ecologic.
Es como jugárselas al bingo, lo sé...ya os contaré.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Mar 2014)

Menos mal que las Gowex tiran, sino que desastre de mes....

Estoy a la espera de que las BBVAs bajen del 8,5. Espero que FranR se manifieste


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> He comprado unas accioncillas de Griño Ecologic.
> Es como jugárselas al bingo, lo sé...ya os contaré.



Yo también tenía mono de ludopatía y he entrado en Bionaturis. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## ... (24 Mar 2014)

Esas AMS lo que más sube (casi lo único en verde) del Ibex. Hurra!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No, lo decía por pitar penalty y expulsar a un jugador que ni toca a Neymar. Eso si, es un penalty de 100 minoyes, porque fue lo único que hizo el gallo Claudio en todo el partido.
> 
> Por cierto, tu no serias de los que decían que aquel penalty a messi estaba bien pitado cuando el defensa le hizo falta a 10 metros de la frontal, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



menuda panda de llorones


----------



## ... (24 Mar 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> menuda panda de llorones



Me encanta el olor a bilis por las mañanas... :baba:


----------



## moisty70 (24 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> He comprado unas accioncillas de Griño Ecologic.
> Es como jugárselas al bingo, lo sé...ya os contaré.



Pues ya le ganas un 5% por lo que se ve para hoy a las 16h. Yo entré el jueves y no doy crédito. Lo único que habrá que estar atentos para salir los primeros en caso de pánico vendedor.

A mi me da que le sacas un 25-30 esta semana.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2014 at 13:38 ----------

Si queréis riesgo pero menos, Eurona.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2014)

en eurona llevo haciendo mete sacas una semana y muy bien, la verdad.
Hoy nueva entrada en 4.57


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Mar 2014)

He madrugado esta mañana para comprar gowex y me lo veo que se ha levantado con practicamente un 5% de gap :no: total que me siento a esperar a que lo cierre en 20,60 para entrar por ahi y resulta que se para en 20,71  ya cuando me estaba empezando a temblar el dedo... espero que finalmente lo cubra y me atreva a entrar


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> He madrugado esta mañana para comprar gowex y me lo veo que se ha levantado con practicamente un 5% de gap :no: total que me siento a esperar a que lo cierre en 20,60 para entrar por ahi y resulta que se para en 20,71  ya cuando me estaba empezando a temblar el dedo... espero que finalmente lo cubra y me atreva a entrar



Pues ese minigap no creo yo que se pueda considerar tan importante como para esperar a que lo cierre. Que puede hacerlo, por supuesto, pero si ahora engancha 2-3 días seguidos de subidas, igual no lo vuelves a ver en mucho.

P.D. ¿Alguna página para ver el MAB en tiempo real? ienso:


----------



## Muttley (24 Mar 2014)

A mi lo que me gusta es como Apple y Samsung se tiran los trastos demostrando que son un par de niños consentidos usando demandas contra la competencia en uno y otro sentido mientras mi genérico de 125 leuros funciona a las mil maravillas y es primero en el mercado este año por encima de los 580 de uno y de los 530 de otro. llamada a llamada yasaben. Y eso, sólo con el boca a boca, sin el respaldo de las plataformas publicitarias en TV y periódicos de los dos grandes, tiene un valor increible.

Espero que no haya duopolio por mucho mas tiempo. La competencia de una tercera via (y cuarta y quinta...) siempre es buena. Ojalá las cosas se equilibren entre todos los fabricantes, a pesar de que la apertura escueza a todos los estómagos agradecidos por el régimen.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2014)

Curioso. El Nasdaq últimamente haciendo de canario minero...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

caminito del 9450 , aniquilando toda oposición :no:


----------



## IRobot (24 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> caminito del 9450 , aniquilando toda oposición :no:



-1,24% ¿Y Pepitoria? ¿Dónde está Pepitoria? Ya va tarde con sus gifs...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

el gacelerio va largo , es evidente :ouch:

---------- Post added 24-mar-2014 at 15:27 ----------

bueno es momento de mantener los cortos hasta el cierre del gap 9450 y no pensar en intradiar ni na , mantener dia tras dia hasta que el gap se cierre ienso:


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues ese minigap no creo yo que se pueda considerar tan importante como para esperar a que lo cierre. Que puede hacerlo, por supuesto, pero si ahora engancha 2-3 días seguidos de subidas, igual no lo vuelves a ver en mucho.
> 
> P.D. ¿Alguna página para ver el MAB en tiempo real? ienso:



Tiempo real solo mi broker, con minutos de desfase estas:

Let's Gowex SA | Acciones Let's Gowex SA | Cotización GOW

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que esto se da la vuelta. Espero que tenga razon el gato y siga bajando un poco mas...


----------



## Se vende (24 Mar 2014)

A mi me llamaba la atención ver caer más de 1% al Ibex con tan poco volumen.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Mar 2014)

Buenas tardes bajistillas,

veo caer a BKIA de 1,50 y sin congas y pienso cuanto daño esta haciendo PUTIN. Es que nadie piensa en el verde. 

Por no haber no hay ni gif de P. Estaran todos en la trinchera con el sargento, eso o hablando del partido de ayer.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (24 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> caminito del 9450 , aniquilando toda oposición :no:



La verdad es que todo pinta mal para largos. Esos 11.000 en el Ibex los vendieron demasiado rápido... ::

Lo bueno es que esto nos acerca (al menos a mí) a una nueva oportunidad de entrada en Bankia. Aunque tiene que bajar un poco más...


----------



## decloban (24 Mar 2014)

Fuera de Tecnocom a 1,78 con bonitas plusvis, ahora a buscar nueva víctima a medio plazo.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Mar 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

cerramos cortos 10070 en 9875 :baba: y cargamos largos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (24 Mar 2014)

cargar largos en el mismo momento del jato no puede ser bueno


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Mar 2014)

Pego articulo de Invertia:

Hace una semana, un compañero de profesión y buen amigo, me hizo ver esta extraordinaria señal técnica: Las medias del MACD del Ibex 35 en gráficos de tres meses se estaban girando al alza.

La vuelta de las medias del MACD es una de las señales más fiables técnicamente, y cuanto mayor sea el periodo analizado, más seguras son sus conclusiones. En los últimos 14 años únicamente se han producido cuatro giros en las medias del MACD a este plazo:
Giro bajista en el primer trimestre de 2001: El Ibex 35 pasó de cotizar de los 9.109 puntos a los 5.431 puntos 2 años después (cierres trimensuales). Movimiento a favor de la señal de un 40%.
Giro alcista en el primer trimestre de 2005: El Ibex 35 subió de los 9.080 puntos a los 15.182 puntos tres años después. Movimiento a favor de la señal 67%
Giro bajista en último trimestre de 2008: El Ibex 35 cayó de los 10.987 puntos a los 5.905 puntos cuatro años después. Movimiento a favor de la señal 46%
Y el giro actual con un Ibex 35 cerrando trimestralmente en los 9.916 puntos frente los 10.068 puntos actuales. Revalorización desde la señal 1,5%
Hasta ahora la fiabilidad de este indicador es del 100%, y la revalorización/caída mínima ha sido del 40%.
Es probable que el Ibex 35 caiga en el corto plazo para buscar soportes a niveles inferiores a los actuales. Esas caídas deben ser aprovechadas para tomar posiciones.












Ibex 35: ¿Por qué comprar en correcciones?


----------



## sr.anus (24 Mar 2014)

largo dax 9198


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

vamos coño  :Baile:


----------



## davinci (24 Mar 2014)

No sé si alguien andará ganando, pero en los últimos días se ha dispersado toda la alegría del hilo, o esa sensación da en visitas esporádicas...


----------



## nicklessss (24 Mar 2014)

davinci dijo:


> No sé si alguien andará ganando, pero en los últimos días se ha dispersado toda la alegría del hilo, o esa sensación da en visitas esporádicas...



Es lo que tiene el trading amateur...


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2014)

davinci dijo:


> No sé si alguien andará ganando, pero en los últimos días se ha dispersado toda la alegría del hilo, o esa sensación da en visitas esporádicas...



Es es porque está cayendo la del pulpo y estamos muy ocupados apretando esfínteres, rectos y otras partes de la anatomía gacelesca :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

cerramos larguitos 9875 en 9910 :baba: :baba: 

no esta mal para operar medio resaqueao :rolleye:

y cargamos cortos con tres cojones claro :Baile: :Baile: :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 9875 en 9910 :baba: :baba:
> 
> no esta mal para operar medio resaqueao :rolleye:
> 
> y cargamos cortos con tres cojones claro :Baile: :Baile: :baba:



Pero le da tiempo al maestro a descubrir triangulos, romperlos y abrir posiciones en menos de 5 minutos?

Usted que sabe, como va el tema ruso-ucraniano. 

Esa grafica del ibex lo lleva minimo a los 20.000 puntos.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

el Ibex se va a ir a los 11k como minimo , pero antes cerrara el gap 9450


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el Ibex se va a ir a los 11k como minimo , pero antes cerrara el gap 9450



:Aplauso:

Hoja de ruta marcada. 

Para la resaca, bebase hoy otra botellita hoy. No espere a la noche, comience ya.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2014)

gana el barsa , me levanto 100 pipillos de los largos que deje macerando todo el finde , luego 200 pipillos mas con los cortos , otros pipos mas al alza y nuevamente corto con tres cojones , vamos que la semana esta hecha :Aplauso:

y probablemente mañana gap a la baja :baba:


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gana el barsa , me levanto 100 pipillos de los largos que deje macerando todo el finde , luego 200 pipillos mas con los cortos , otros pipos mas al alza y nuevamente corto con tres cojones , vamos que la semana esta hecha :Aplauso:
> 
> y probablemente mañana gap a la baja :baba:



¿No se ha planteado que con su método ya podría vivir de vender cursos y libros y no tendría que seguir mirando la pantalla tantas horas?

Por cierto, en bankia huele a barbacoa


----------



## sr.anus (24 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> largo dax 9198



al final ni para pipas, por ansioso :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (24 Mar 2014)

Creo que es un momento bueno para comprar algunos valores (por ejemplo, BBVA)


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Mar 2014)

jo jo Bankia ha recibido la visita de pandoro hoy


----------



## paulistano (24 Mar 2014)

Saludos al dios Guano.


Putas las amadeus....me saltan SL el otro día y ahora son las únicas en verdes.


vamos coñooooooooo::


----------



## moisty70 (24 Mar 2014)

técnicamente ganó el barsa pero por fundamentales la subida fue bastante dudosa


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2014)

alguien en eurona???


----------



## Topongo (24 Mar 2014)

Bueno he salido del todo de DLia pandorizado pero bien, al menos visot como va la cosa las dos salidas han sido "buenas" porque ha sido salir y empezar a guanear (aun mas).
En el de Samllcap explico un poco mis motivos... basicamente que creo que la podemos ver esperar bastante mas abajo...
Se me han quitado las ganas de chicharrear para un buen tiempo, ale a ver si volvemos por la senda del IBEX...
Me autoproclamo gacelo de marzo, a falta de algun otro voluntario...


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien en eurona???



Lo que gano con eurona lo pierdo con las teslas.

Parece que se barruntan buenos resultados de gowex ¿no?


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno he salido del todo de DLia pandorizado pero bien, al menos visot como va la cosa las dos salidas han sido "buenas" porque ha sido salir y empezar a guanear (aun mas).
> En el de Samllcap explico un poco mis motivos... basicamente que creo que la podemos ver esperar bastante mas abajo...
> Se me han quitado las ganas de chicharrear para un buen tiempo, ale a ver si volvemos por la senda del IBEX...
> Me autoproclamo gacelo de marzo, a falta de algun otro voluntario...



urbas, bankia, fcell... te gano????


----------



## Topongo (24 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> urbas, bankia, fcell... te gano????



Depende del color en el que esten claro ::


----------



## Durmiente (24 Mar 2014)

Maaaaadre mia que sangria.....


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo que gano con eurona lo pierdo con las teslas.
> 
> Parece que se barruntan buenos resultados de gowex ¿no?



Los resultados ya salieron la semana pasada 

La madre que parió a Pandoro, me está dejando el culo de bankiero como se lo va a dejar a Ramos el comité de árbitros


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Se me han quitado las ganas de chicharrear para un buen tiempo, ale a ver si volvemos por la senda del IBEX...
> Me autoproclamo gacelo de marzo, a falta de algun otro voluntario...



Pues yo mismo,que ya empiezo a creer en maldiciones gitanas y mal de ojo...entradita en bankia a 1,47 con animo de centimear un poco...y de repente se desboca pasando olimpicamente del ibex.No comment


----------



## Durmiente (24 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno he salido del todo de DLia pandorizado pero bien, al menos visot como va la cosa las dos salidas han sido "buenas" porque ha sido salir y empezar a guanear (aun mas).
> En el de Samllcap explico un poco mis motivos... basicamente que creo que la podemos ver esperar bastante mas abajo...
> Se me han quitado las ganas de chicharrear para un buen tiempo, ale a ver si volvemos por la senda del IBEX...
> Me autoproclamo gacelo de marzo, a falta de algun otro voluntario...



No se si te gano.

Me han soplado hoy 350€ en Bankia.

Todo un éxito, ya ves.

Por lo demás, par alo que está cayendo, me defiendo bien.

Incluso las IBE me siguen estando verdes.


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Mar 2014)

Me meto en mi búnker, avisen cuando se sequen los ríos de sangre


----------



## napartarra (24 Mar 2014)

joooder, pues yo que soy el novato, visto lo visto, ... casi tengo que estar contento por los resultados de hoy


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los resultados ya salieron la semana pasada
> 
> La madre que parió a Pandoro, me está dejando el culo de bankiero como se lo va a dejar a Ramos el comité de árbitros



Yo ví el adelanto de las ventas pero no los beneficios ( o pérdidas)


----------



## moisty70 (24 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien en eurona???



ahi, tan feliz


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Fuera de Tecnocom a 1,78 con bonitas plusvis, ahora a buscar nueva víctima a medio plazo.



Correcto, creo que poco más se le puede sacar.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo ví el adelanto de las ventas pero no los beneficios ( o pérdidas)



Cierto. Aunque bueno, han subido la mayor parte de los valores importantes del MAB salvo Neurona y Carbures, no sé si es cosa de resultados o de que ese sector está al alza de por sí.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cierto. Aunque bueno, han subido la mayor parte de los valores importantes del MAB salvo Neurona y Carbures, no sé si es cosa de resultados o de que ese sector está al alza de por sí.



o por el artículo del viernes en invertia
o por el blog de carlos marias
o por sus análisis





bankia está marcando divergencia alcista diaria...


----------



## romanrdgz (24 Mar 2014)

Entro, veo rojo, me duele el culo, saludo a Pandoro y me voy.

¿Qué coj$%&s SABADELL?


----------



## decloban (24 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Correcto, creo que poco más se le puede sacar.



Lo mejor de todo es que revisando ahora el cierre resulta que me ha entrado la orden de venta en máximos del día. La orden la puse ayer domingo por la tarde en ING alias R4.

Ahora estoy por abrir otro corto en Ebro, meditaremos esta tarde-noche.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2014)

Vaya, vaya


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es que revisando ahora el cierre resulta que me ha entrado la orden de venta en máximos del día. La orden la puse ayer domingo por la tarde en ING alias R4.
> 
> Ahora estoy por abrir otro corto en Ebro, meditaremos esta tarde-noche.



Estaba mirando la línea decline-avance de valores y los mínimos del ibex y tiene mala pinta todo.

Habrá que mirar a la noche con detenimiento.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2014)

No suelo poner _afotos_ y menos en lunes, pero rescato ésta de la guarderia para ver si así Pandoro se va a por ella y me deja un poco en paz.

La musa del HVEI con 17 años


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

Pongo fibonaccis en el tiempo, por si interesa a alguien (recuerdo que puede fallar por un día):








En rojo los posibles mínimos. Vemos que coinciden 3, no 2, 3 mínimos este jueves-viernes-lunes.

En azul he puesto uno que ha funcionado, por lo que el 4º punto puede que funcione también (en mayo) y el posible en azul discontinua: CASUALMENTE, el mínimo cae en HOY. Así pues, mañana *no *deberíamos marcar un mínimo más bajo que el de hoy. Puede que recuperemos un par de días (segun mi teoría loca), pero los mínimos esos....


también puede ser que coincidan todos en un día, y así 2 fallan por un día y el otro la clava ienso:


vamos, pero que el lunes es más seguro invertir, que hoy, porque finde estará más bajo que lo que suba mañana o pasado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Mar 2014)

El dia que suba el dow jones, mis IBM se salen del mapa. MM dos dias pon encima del 187 esto es la señal para los 250, bueno, en los 210 tambien nos bajamos muy gustosamente.

Ha sido ver a la Kate y subir el sp500. P ponga gifs de kate, hagalo por la causa.


----------



## tarrito (24 Mar 2014)

voy algo escaso de thanks ... y un poco también de ATT W


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Mar 2014)

Una horita para ver si los USAnos son capaces de acabar en verde.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

atresmedia justo corrige el fibo61,8
arcelor justo el fibo38 
Natra justo fibo61,8 (espero a 2,10 el viernes si mañana recupera)




mmmm arcelor:







y esto un cuadro abstracto para bertok:


Spoiler


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El dia que suba el dow jones, mis IBM se salen del mapa. MM dos dias pon encima del 187 esto es la señal para los 250, bueno, en los 210 tambien nos bajamos muy gustosamente.
> 
> Ha sido ver a la Kate y subir el sp500. P ponga gifs de kate, hagalo por la causa.




<a href="http://imgur.com/mzTAwsQ"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/mzTAwsQ.gif" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2014)

Bonita vela hoy en el culibex pero todavía no significa nada.

9750 es el límite.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Mar 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El dia que suba el dow jones, mis IBM se salen del mapa. MM dos dias pon encima del 187 esto es la señal para los 250, bueno, en los 210 tambien nos bajamos muy gustosamente.
> 
> Ha sido ver a la Kate y subir el sp500. P ponga gifs de kate, hagalo por la causa.



Si las vende a 210 contando que entro sobre 174, se lleva un 20% en menos 6 meses.


----------



## decloban (24 Mar 2014)

Revisando los supersectores europeos no hay ninguno que me marque entrada. Me parece que voy a seguir con liquidez hasta el domingo y veremos ese día que posiciones tomamos para la próxima semana.

Por cierto, sigo dentro de mi chicharro el único valor que tengo en cartera a día de hoy


----------



## egarenc (24 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Eso espero yo, que todos paguen sus impuestos con Hacienda, como con el caso Neymar o el defraudador Messi. Por cierto, hay que ver qué poco se ha hablado de esto, salió el jueves:
> Un Juzgado investiga el pase de Villa al Barça - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias
> 
> Al que decía que venía todo verde, supongo que te referías a las gowex que vendí el viernes :ouch: vendí después de 2 semanas de aburrimiento y esperar resultados y ahora esto. Vaya fin de semana me he cascado ::::::::
> ...



Hamijo, hace tiempo que me prometí no dar vidilla al hipocampo de mi cerebro para menesteres relacionados con el balompié, ahí no me encontrará... En las gowex creo que tampoco 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Mar 2014)

Otra jornada negra la de hoy.

Salvo algunos valores americanos todo rojo. La velita de Alcatel hoy bastante fea y el oro que no para de caer.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

La bolsa por Carlos María: Bankia en el cortísimo plazo


----------



## Chila (24 Mar 2014)

En MTS ves ostionazo ¿verdad Ane?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> En MTS ves ostionazo ¿verdad Ane?



Pues no sé, me lleva desconcertando mucho tiempo. MTS hoy me daban 3 máximos por diferentes sitios, que ha confirmado, y también un mínimo, que también ha confirmado. Y hoy en intradías si miras, da divergencias en máximos.
Un detalle: Ha chocado con el 11.50. Si miras desde el mínimo en julio2013 en 8.35 hasta el máximo Enero2014 en 13.40, el fibo38 de toda esa subida es justo 11.50

Estaba mirando NTC-Prosegur-Viscofan a ver cómo evolucionan. Por ejemplo Viscofan me da que o rompe la directriz semanal esta semana o se va a 35, Prosegur la veo bien y NAT-NTC me ofrecen serias dudas, pero muchas manos fuertes dentro.

como dijimos ayer, no nos fiamos de ence con estos vaivenes. igual mañana le da por tocar los 1,9x


Viscofan:
Cuña descendente - patrón gráfico alcista | Artículos Forex
Manuales de Bolsa – Cursos de Bolsa – Analisis tecnico - Finanzas







Hay que vigilar que no rompa por debajo, y en un par de días o menos, a ver si rompe por arriba con alguna divergencia o cierto volumen. Al menos el stop es bastante claro


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2014)

He estado trasteando con mis filtros y me ha cantado este valor: WBC $193.41
Fabrican componentes para vehículos.
Hasta donde puede llegar ni idea pero creo que debería superar a los principales índices.
Voy a hacer puro papertrading para ver que pasa y así vamos haciendo pruebas porque veo que pandoro os tiene muy callados ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Mar 2014)

Ya no se habla del carbon, de las azucareras o de imtech que poco internacional esta esto


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

PPC (19.65$) también ha cantado pero cayó en un segundo filtro. 
De todas formas lo pongo no vaya ser que el segundo filtro me la esté liando parda.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Tanto Pilgrim como WBC están en máximos de bandas semanales como diarios. Cuidado Robopoli


----------



## Chila (25 Mar 2014)

Gracias ane, es que no se si salirme, quedarme...
Suerte robopoli.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Gracias ane, es que no se si salirme, quedarme...
> Suerte robopoli.



ponle stop en 10.88 que es el 50% de la subida, y además 10,92 es el 61,80fibo de esta recuperación.... por ahí

si pierde ambos me figuro que dará órdenes automáticas


no sé


----------



## amago45 (25 Mar 2014)

Buenos días
Estamos en la segunda página


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias foristas ya con el culo algo mejor despues de la violada usana...
Pensando en entrar si sabadell baja a 2,10, bbva a los miticos 8,5... vigolando mts, mapfre y viscofan también

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 08:09 ----------

He dejado orden puesta sabadell 2,1... por si empieza guaneando o algo.. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (25 Mar 2014)

Nuenos dia sseñores.

Parece viene un brrrutal gap al alza::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

hoy será otro dia de dolor para el gacelerio que persevera en su actitud siemprealcista :fiufiu:

los humildes mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## Durmiente (25 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Nuenos dia sseñores.
> 
> Parece viene un brrrutal gap al alza::



¿Seguro?

+ 10 caracteres


----------



## paulistano (25 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> + 10 caracteres




No s si brrrutal, pero 

Bankia y sabadell en el pre casi recuperaban lo perdido ayer.

Ig marcaba subida de 50 puntos.

0,28% arriba ahora...parece ser un minigap:cook:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tanto Pilgrim como WBC están en máximos de bandas semanales como diarios. Cuidado Robopoli



Si. Voy a probar primero con paper trading y veremos como va resultando.
Si el sistema funciona os lo venderé por 3.000€/barba... you know!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

BIO a 0,73


----------



## amago45 (25 Mar 2014)

Fuera de Bankia en 1.455 ... 300 euretes nos costó la temeridad
Bankia somos todos y tal


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> BIO a 0,73



Los 0.70 creo que no tardaremos en verlos y desde ahi esperar que remonte (esperemos)


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2014)

Me han echado de eurona con ese 6% de gap al alza. A ver si baja un poco y vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Los 0.70 creo que no tardaremos en verlos y desde ahi esperar que remonte (esperemos)



0.69 gap....


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2014)

ANR camina o revienta... a ver qué pasa en este cambio de chaquetas al que estamos asistiendo... igual hasta compro más... pero tendría que verlo muy claro, de lo contrario aguantarrr...

Esta bajada está siendo interesante. Parece que todo el mundo estaba convencido o medio convencido que esto todavía seguía pa'rriba y que los agoreros lo eran con la boca pequeña. Lo digo porque no se ve alegría por la bajada, sino más bien resquemor... mucha precaución... etc... señal de que hay pillados...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2014)

Trituraremos el espinazo de los alcistillas :no:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> ANR camina o revienta... a ver qué pasa en este cambio de chaquetas al que estamos asistiendo... igual hasta compro más... pero tendría que verlo muy claro, de lo contrario aguantarrr...



está marcando div.alcista en diario y *semanal*

y la vela esa de martillo invertido además ienso:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (25 Mar 2014)

BBVA 8,489

El mensaje que has ingresado es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje a por lo menos 10 caracteres.


buenos días y tal.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Trituraremos el espinazo de los alcistillas :no:










y si es, es hasta el viernes lunes sin parar ::


----------



## inversobres (25 Mar 2014)

Datos España

IPC de España interanual baja -2,9% mucho más bajo de lo esperado que era -1,9%. fin

Telita marinera...


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Anulo orden de Sabadell que con el dato este guanoso creop que la voy a cambiar por 2,05 o asi...
Deflación ... genial...


----------



## romanrdgz (25 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Anulo orden de Sabadell que con el dato este guanoso creop que la voy a cambiar por 2,05 o asi...
> Deflación ... genial...



Según Carlos María la directriz creciente está justo en 2.05, así que puede no ser un mal punto de entrada. Pero si la pierde mal vamos...

Estoy entre copiarte la orden y rascar unos euretes desde 2.05 hasta la parte alta del canal (más el dividendo, aunque es despreciable), o ir a por POP, que sigo pensando que está terminando de formar un triángulo para romper al alza.

Agradecería segundas opiniones en POP.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Anulo orden de Sabadell que con el dato este guanoso creop que la voy a cambiar por 2,05 o asi...
> Deflación ... genial...



no estaba prevista ni nada ::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2014)

deflación , ese jinete del apocalipsis to guapo ::

alcistillas , que cunda el pánico :no:


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no estaba prevista ni nada ::



Homnbre un poquito mas de maquillaje... supongo que se esperaba digo yo, brotes verdes y estovaparriba hemossacaoalpaisdelacrisis rajoy style, el dato sin maquillar debe ser guapo guapo.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 10:21 ----------

Si sabadell por lo que he visto también tiene un gap en 2.02... pero me parece que sería demasiado ajustar, los 2,05 serán dificiles de ver también en mi opinión... pero para sacar unos eurilklos no parece mala jugadada.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

A verrlll... dos pruebas que he hecho a ver que tal... Es puro paper trading para ver como funcionan y si funciona bien pues ya compraremos y a forrarnos todos, todas y todes

*Filtro 1*
Ticker	Industry	Price
PPC	Farm Products $19,65 
WBC	Auto Parts $193,41 

*Filtro 2*
Ticker	Industry	Price
AGX	Heavy Construction $29,30 
MGA	Auto Parts Wholesale $93,71 
GMK	Processed & Packaged Goods $32,71 
DOW	Chemicals - Major Diversified $50,16 
LNC	Life Insurance $51,99 

Todos los filtros están basados entre otros en uno o varios de estos criterios:
- Buen crecimiento en los últimos 3 o 5 años.
- Buen P/E
- Están cerca de máximos de 52 semanas.
- Ganancias, ganancias y ganancias

La idea es aprovechar el momentum por lo que a quien no le guste comprar en máximos no le gustará ningún valor de estos que pongo.
Si el momentum desaparece o el mercado cae como siempre la idea es tener como red de seguridad unos buenos fundamentales que acaben levantando el valor y sobre todo mantener todo lo lejos posible el fantasma de la quiebra.
Por la naturaleza del sistema creo que lo óptimo es limitar las ganancias de algún modo para ir a por valores más "frescos". Habrá que pensar como ienso:
Sobre el papel como suele pasar con estas cosas creo que pinta muy bien pero habrá que ver como funciona. 
¿Os gusta algún valor en particular?


----------



## ... (25 Mar 2014)

Zeltia después de hacer saltar muchos SL ayer parece que se irá encaminando poco a poco a máximos.


----------



## inversobres (25 Mar 2014)

Owned carpatiano. Pregonando que el san esta en negativo y se lo remontan en toda la cara. Tonto el pobre.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 10:28 ----------

Re-reversal y a buscar maximos post-cierre de gap.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Le veís recorrido al SAB más allá de 2,25?

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 03:29 ----------




... dijo:


> Zeltia después de hacer saltar muchos SL ayer parece que se irá encaminando poco a poco a máximos.



Llevan sacudiendo a Farmas y Salud 15 días buenos


----------



## paulistano (25 Mar 2014)

Y ahora sube esto.....vaya mierda.


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> está marcando div.alcista en diario y *semanal*
> 
> y la vela esa de martillo invertido además ienso:



sí, eso tambien. 

pero ya sabe que yo no considero el AT como una ley natural. Yo interpreto el técnico como lo que quieren que veamos...


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Le veís recorrido al SAB más allá de 2,25?
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 03:29 ----------
> 
> ...



2,30 es conversión de preferentes y creo que es el banco menos revalorizado respecto al IBEx, aunque con toda la mierda de la cam, mas todas las devoluciones , pues no se que decirte.
El dia de los resultados puesieron unos objetivos ,q eu de cumplirse lo debería llevar a 2,6 o asi... a no mucho tardar, pero claro, esto de la bolsa...
En mi opinión gacelo total si debería estar por encima de los 2,30.


----------



## paulistano (25 Mar 2014)

Hace nada estuvo en 2,40


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Casi me he convencido a mi mismo y a lo mejor hasta le pego un titito en breve...
lo que pasa que estoy en modo prudencia extrerma.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

semanales, pero a corto corto, da entrada, hoy daba un mínimo que IGUAL ha hecho ya para unos días












---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 03:46 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Pues no sé, me lleva desconcertando mucho tiempo. MTS hoy me daban 3 máximos por diferentes sitios, que ha confirmado, y también un mínimo, que también ha confirmado. Y hoy en intradías si miras, da divergencias en máximos.
> Un detalle: Ha chocado con el 11.50. Si miras desde el mínimo en julio2013 en 8.35 hasta el máximo Enero2014 en 13.40, el fibo38 de toda esa subida es justo 11.50
> 
> Estaba mirando NTC-Prosegur-Viscofan a ver cómo evolucionan. Por ejemplo Viscofan me da que o rompe la directriz semanal esta semana o se va a 35, Prosegur la veo bien y NAT-NTC me ofrecen serias dudas, pero muchas manos fuertes dentro.
> ...






Ahora mismo, Viscofan 37,02 JUSTO en el límite superior


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Datos España
> 
> IPC de España interanual baja -2,9% mucho más bajo de lo esperado que era -1,9%. fin
> 
> Telita marinera...



*NO es el IPC es el IPRI*, precios industriales y la bajada está motivada en su mayor parte por la bajada de la energía. Una bajada de los precios de la energía, de ser cierta, sería una buena noticia. Más competitividad.


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Le he entrado a Sabadell finalmente Stop 2,04
Veremso a donde llevan el IBEx


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Le he entrado a Sabadell finalmente Stop 2,04
> Veremso a donde llevan el IBEx



creo que no es del todo mala para unos pocos días

está marcando desde hace 30min alcistas intradía


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que no es del todo mala para unos pocos días
> 
> está marcando desde hace 30min alcistas intradía



Objetivo de la jugada en principo 2,25-2,30 ya que los 30 le suelen costar, ahí iré ciñendo stops hasta que pete para arriba o me tiren.
Eso o fuera pandoreado claro ::


----------



## Chila (25 Mar 2014)

¿habeis visto fluidra?
Sube firmemente desde hace un par de meses, tiene buena pinta...


----------



## FranR (25 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> *NO es el IPC es el IPRI*, precios industriales y la bajada está motivada en su mayor parte por la bajada de la energía. Una bajada de los precios de la energía, de ser cierta, sería una buena noticia. Más competitividad.



Ojito con creerse a pies juntillas lo que dice el INE..hay que hacer una lectura más detallada. 

Ahora comento.
De momento BBVA ha tocado los 8.5 como dije para punto de entrada....pero la primera orden seria me la da por debajo de 8.30...ahora amplio. (IFC ha dado señal leve en contado acciones, pero el IBEX no ha alcanzado objetivos de entrada.)

Por cierto hoy a las 17 horas habla el conde draki...muy clara tengo que ver la entrada p.e. 8.24 bbva para mover ficha en contado.


----------



## ... (25 Mar 2014)

Vaya muro tienen las Zeltia en 2,59... a ver si lo rompemos ya y nos vamos para arriba :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿habeis visto fluidra?
> Sube firmemente desde hace un par de meses, tiene buena pinta...
















YO, repito YO, me las quitaba ahora mismo con ese +5% de hoy


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2014)

la destrucción del ejercito de ejpertitos esta próxima :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Joder... yo entrando en banca sin saber que hablaba Draki hoy... madre de dios con la suerte que tengo ultimamento tocará pandorada casi seguro...
Alguna idea de que tema va a tratar hoy?


----------



## FranR (25 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder... yo entrando en banca sin saber que hablaba Draki hoy... madre de dios con la suerte que tengo ultimamento tocará pandorada casi seguro...
> Alguna idea de que tema va a tratar hoy?



Tuesday, 25 March 2014
Board member: Mario Draghi
Event: Lecture by the President at Sciences Po in Paris, France.
Time: 5 p.m. CET
Venue: Sciences Po, Amphithéâtre, 27, rue Saint-Guillaume, Paris
Contact number: Nathalie Massoni, Sciences Po, Direction de la Communication, Tel: +33 1 45495987, e-mail: Nathalie.Massoni@sciencespo.fr


Algo adelantará de la reunión del 3 de abril, y reforzará el meneito de las 3 y algo de la tarde. Horario de la V.P. europea.


Les dejo, hora de tomar una copichuela antes de elegir que cosa rara cenar


----------



## IRobot (25 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder... yo entrando en banca sin saber que hablaba Draki hoy... madre de dios con la suerte que tengo ultimamento tocará pandorada casi seguro...
> Alguna idea de que tema va a tratar hoy?



El calendario económico del día es el tercer tab que tienes que abrir en el navegador por las mañanas detrás de este hilo y los futuros... 

Calendario Económico | Agenda Económica - Investing.com


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Bueno y también para aderezar mi entrada en Sabadell el jueves junta de accionistas...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la destrucción del ejercito de ejpertitos esta próxima :Aplauso:



Yo creo que hoy y mañana TEF no ayuda, pero que aún así igual vemos los 10.020 hoy.


----------



## FranR (25 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy y mañana TEF no ayuda, pero que aún así igual vemos los 10.020 hoy.



Si se tuercen los datos de consumo y vivienda en USA...no los vemos hasta la semana que viene mínimo.

Así que no se pierdan la batería de datos y publicaciones entre las 2 y las 4


----------



## Hannibal (25 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues he vendido un paquetito de Bankias en 1,45 :ouch: he perdido unos 70 euros pero la buena noticia es que a las bionaturis ya las saco 90 ::

El resto de las bankias se quedan ahi hasta que venda con ganancias o mínimo sin pérdidas; calculo que el 7 de abril podré vender en estas condiciones :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿habeis visto fluidra?
> Sube firmemente desde hace un par de meses, tiene buena pinta...



A simple vista está más bien cara, no?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si se tuercen los datos de consumo y vivienda en USA...no los vemos hasta la semana que viene mínimo.
> 
> Así que no se pierdan la batería de datos y publicaciones entre las 2 y las 4



Creo que entonces estamos pensando parecido: mínimos en jue-vie-lun

lo de hoy es una posibilidad, por 10020 aprox pasa la directriz del 4feb-3marz, que perdimos, lo que sería la señal de pullback y empezar pa´bajo. Ademas los 10020 es lo que marca las BB hoy por arriba.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno y también para aderezar mi entrada en Sabadell el jueves junta de accionistas...



Al final suplicarás por mis DLIAs que te venderé hasta que estén a $3 :no:


----------



## FranR (25 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Creo que entonces estamos pensando parecido: mínimos en jue-vie-lun
> 
> lo de hoy es una posibilidad, por 10020 aprox pasa la directriz del 4feb-3marz, que perdimos, lo que sería la señal de pullback y empezar pa´bajo. Ademas los 10020 es lo que marca las BB hoy por arriba.



No le extrañe una jugada del tipo, 10.020 y giro pandoreador conforme salgan datos. Si lo van a hacer debemos recuperar en los próximos minutos los 9975 (c)


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al final suplicarás por mis DLIAs que te venderé hasta que estén a $3 :no:



Si mi teoria es correcta compraré 1000€ cuando estén en 0,65-0,7 (creo que esta semana o la que viene)
para hacer directamente un x5 mindugui sino me comeré un owned y listo, pero está formando un HCH además de calacar el movimiento de unos meses anteriores pero algo mas abajo que asusta....
el nasdaq no es para gacelos como yo 
Ya verás como hoy haceis un +30% y m,e quedo con cara de tolai absoluto!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No le extrañe una jugada del tipo, 10.020 y giro pandoreador conforme salgan datos. Si lo van a hacer debemos recuperar en los próximos minutos los 9975 (c)



además chocariamos con el 38,20 de la proyección de caida de max-min-max de ene-feb-marz (nota, también chocamos antes con la del fibo23 el 21 de marzo, así que no es descartable.

también puede ser que sea mañana, claro





vaaaamos a esos 10.020!!


----------



## inversobres (25 Mar 2014)

No descarteis una bajada de tipos. El del bundesbank ya esta dando la matraca.


----------



## Hannibal (25 Mar 2014)

Ya que se hablaba antes de la deflación, ojo a esta noticia:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/518595-a-buenas-horas-bundesbank-apoya-tipos-de-interes-negativos-y-no-descarta-compra-de-bonos.html

La deflación ya está aqui hace tiempo, eso no nos lo descubre nadie. Y como muchos llevamos tiempo diciendo en el foro, la deflación es aquello que precede a la hiperinflación.

Los alemanes descubren ahora que el EURUSD está muy caro y que por tanto, cuesta más exportar y que ya no les interesa tipos altos como ha repetido la Merkel infinitas veces. Y todos sabemos lo que pasará si efectivamente bajan los tipos.

Esto ya se habló en este hilo que empezó maese Janus:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/488540-mad-max-plan-cruel-reflexion-de-que-vez-tambien-diferente.html


----------



## Chila (25 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A simple vista está más bien cara, no?



Sí...su EBITDA es peor, no han reducido la deuda...y sigue subiendo como un misil.
Es curioso...

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 12:07 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> YO, repito YO, me las quitaba ahora mismo con ese +5% de hoy



Las bandas...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya que se hablaba antes de la deflación, ojo a esta noticia:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/518595-a-buenas-horas-bundesbank-apoya-tipos-de-interes-negativos-y-no-descarta-compra-de-bonos.html
> 
> La deflación ya está aqui hace tiempo, eso no nos lo descubre nadie. Y como muchos llevamos tiempo diciendo en el foro, la deflación es aquello que precede a la hiperinflación.
> 
> ...



me repito:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...teres-demasiado-bajos-a-nuestro-entender.html


dicen lo que quieren con intereses propios


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

De hecho me ha parecido raro lo que había comentado Hanibal porque la ultima noticia que tenía era la de Ane...
Vamos que ahora estan empezando a ver que no exportan tanto, que los periféricos estamos hundidos y no les compramos, que china va a petar, y ahora si cuando ya les toca a ellos se puede hacer...
Esto me recuerda cuando dieron la matraca con toda la economí hecha unos zorros y presionando a trichet para subida de tipos que acabo como todos sabemos...
En fin...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Sí...su EBITDA es peor, no han reducido la deuda...y sigue subiendo como un misil.
> Es curioso...
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 12:07 ----------
> ...



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

ya no sube el 5,5%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2014)

Queremos de saber


----------



## Hannibal (25 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me repito:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...teres-demasiado-bajos-a-nuestro-entender.html
> 
> 
> dicen lo que quieren con intereses propios



Gracias, la verdad es que últimamente no suelo prestar mucha atención al resto de hilos de burbuja; alguna vez al dia remiro por encima y si no veo nada interesante lo cierro


----------



## ... (25 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> Vaya muro tienen las Zeltia en 2,59... a ver si lo rompemos ya y nos vamos para arriba :Baile:



Pues roto el muro y parribaaaa. :


----------



## paulistano (25 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gracias, la verdad es que últimamente no suelo prestar mucha atención al resto de hilos de burbuja; alguna vez al dia remiro por encima y si no veo nada interesante lo cierro



Yo como estoy en liquidez sí leo algún que otro hilo.

Ahora está de moda por ahí decir que el futuro bobierno de España estará formado por IU+Nacionalistas.

Yo no sé qué tienen algunos en la cabeza:ouch:


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Parece que en Sabadell también empezamos a despegar


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2014)

Pero vamos a ver, ¿es que los alemanes tienen que ser las hermanitas de la caridad que sacrifican de lo suyo para que tengan los demás? Los alemanes miran por lo que ellos creen que son sus intereses. Y si sus intereses coinciden con los de los demás, perfecto. Si se puede hacer que coincidan, muy bien. Y sino, pues cada uno a lo suyo.

España ha estado muuuucho tiempo chupando de la teta y creo que aún sigue recibiendo de Europa más de lo aporta.

NO sé, será cosa del carácter vasco. Yo creo que cuando quieres algo, en lugar de poner la mano para que caiga del cielo, lo que hay que hacer es agachar los cuernos y tirar del carro. Y si luego alguien te ayuda o encuentras con quien cooperar, pues estupendo y agradecido siempre. Y sino, lo dicho: a seguir remando.


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo como estoy en liquidez sí leo algún que otro hilo.
> 
> Ahora está de moda por ahí decir que el futuro bobierno de España estará formado por IU+Nacionalistas.
> 
> Yo no sé qué tienen algunos en la cabeza:ouch:



Yo de vez en cuando también pero la verdad es que el general se ha convertido en una especie de forocoches pero sin hilos oslafo ni +18 por lo demás... anda que no hay diferencia entre los hilos HAVEI o Pisos en Bilbao y los nuevos de "el vecino se ha comprado un coche estando en el paro"
De vez en cuando surgen hilos interesantes claro, pero suelen ser trolleados en minutos.


----------



## Hannibal (25 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo como estoy en liquidez sí leo algún que otro hilo.
> 
> Ahora está de moda por ahí decir que el futuro bobierno de España estará formado por IU+Nacionalistas.
> 
> Yo no sé qué tienen algunos en la cabeza:ouch:



Ja,ja,ja.

Lo que sí es cierto es que la PPSOE van perdiendo votos a pasos agigantados, pero curiosamente los nacionalistos no. Se ve que la comida de tarro en algunas regiones aún surte efecto; en otras creo, o quiero creer, que vamos abriendo los ojos.


----------



## FranR (25 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿es que los alemanes tienen que ser las hermanitas de la caridad que sacrifican de lo suyo para que tengan los demás? Los alemanes miran por lo que ellos creen que son sus intereses. Y si sus intereses coinciden con los de los demás, perfecto. Si se puede hacer que coincidan, muy bien. Y sino, pues cada uno a lo suyo.
> 
> España ha estado muuuucho tiempo chupando de la teta y creo que aún sigue recibiendo de Europa más de lo aporta.
> 
> NO sé, será cosa del carácter vasco. Yo creo que cuando quieres algo, en lugar de poner la mano para que caiga del cielo, lo que hay que hacer es agachar los cuernos y tirar del carro. Y si luego alguien te ayuda o encuentras con quien cooperar, pues estupendo y agradecido siempre. Y sino, lo dicho: a seguir remando.




Amén hermano... eso es lo que la gente no entiende. Es un porqueyolovaguismo a nivel estatal. Mi paguita... que malos son que anteponen los intereses de sus ciudadanos a los nuestros y tal.

P.D. quiero cerveza olivas pescaitoooooo pero no crudoooo


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Amén hermano... eso es lo que la gente no entiende. Es un porqueyolovaguismo a nivel estatal. Mi paguita... que malos son que anteponen los intereses de sus ciudadanos a los nuestros y tal.
> 
> P.D. quiero cerveza olivas pescaitoooooo pero no crudoooo



Estoy de acuerdo en el fondo pero no puedo estarlo completamente cuando "se supone" que hemos cedido soberanía económica por un proyecto común que gran parte de esa economía o quien toma las decisiones lo hace solo pensando en una parte y no en el todo pues deja a los demás descalabrados y eso lo que nos ha pasado.
Obviamente la pesioma gestión aquí ha sido la puntilla claro, pero desde bruselas a parte de millones para ciertas cosas en general poco productivas las decisiones no suelen beneficiar a españa(ganadería, plantaciones, cuotas,astilleros...), ni a su economía (no hablo del tocho) sino de economías de no tan alto valor añadido.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2014)

joerrrr con las euronas, que pena haberme salido, me estoy pensando el volver a entrar, aunque sea en maximos....

como veis las anr e Hispania, por cierto tambien dentro de Zeltia, y un ETF inverso...... no tengo remedio


----------



## inversobres (25 Mar 2014)

Pobre carpatos, y sus pajas mentales... como le ira con san?


----------



## Hannibal (25 Mar 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Amén hermano... eso es lo que la gente no entiende. Es un porqueyolovaguismo a nivel estatal. Mi paguita... que malos son que anteponen los intereses de sus ciudadanos a los nuestros y tal.
> 
> P.D. quiero cerveza olivas pescaitoooooo pero no crudoooo



Es que lo que no se puede perdonar a Alemania es que permitiera a sus bancos inundar de dinero, perdón, deudas a los periféricos. Es decir, ¿veis de lo más normal que nos aprieten las tuercas ahora por todos lados porque les debemos pasta, pero cuando nos dejaban esa misma pasta hacían la vista gorda?

Dicho de otra forma, estoy seguro de que vosotros como yo, pensais que cuando un banco daba un crédito por el 100% de la casa y el coche, el que se cipotecaba era un inconsciente, pero el banco no era menos culpable porque prestaba sin garantías reales. Aquí es el mismo caso, un prestador que daba dinero incondicionalmente, y un deudor que malgastaba el dinero en ladrillo.

Y no lo digo por defender a nuestros políticos, por dios. Pero que no se hagan los inocentes como que ellos no tienen nada que ver con esta crisis y como si la hubiéramos provocado los del sur. Ellos no estaban en una dimensión paralela mientras tanto.


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya que se hablaba antes de la deflación, ojo a esta noticia:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/518595-a-buenas-horas-bundesbank-apoya-tipos-de-interes-negativos-y-no-descarta-compra-de-bonos.html
> 
> La deflación ya está aqui hace tiempo, eso no nos lo descubre nadie. Y como muchos llevamos tiempo diciendo en el foro, la deflación es aquello que precede a la hiperinflación.
> 
> ...



Me lo apunto para leer cuando tenga tiempo, mientras tanto veo volar las gowex y euronas, ya se porqué

Ver archivo adjunto 62205


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

Es a las 4 cuando dan los datos de confianza de los consumidores y de ventas de casa usanos? Que hora más rara, no? ienso:


----------



## inversobres (25 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Es a las 4 cuando dan los datos de confianza de los consumidores y de ventas de casa usanos? Que hora más rara, no? ienso:



15:00h. +10 caracteres


----------



## napartarra (25 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que el problema es: Qué es lo que se ha hecho con el dinero que ha venido de Europa/deuda/plusvalías de la construcción; si se han mejorado infraestructuras, I+D+I, o si los sindicatos han hecho falsos cursillos o si se han creado tres museos o grandes fastos y eventos y además súmale el "espíritu latino" (corrupción, mala gestión y pelotazos varios) ... se puede mirar en cada ayuntamiento o en compararar en cada comunidad autónoma, o en cada país ...

Conozco de primera mano pueblos que se gastaron los beneficios en una semana de vaquillas y otros que mejoraron su polígono industrial, los dos tienen deuda ahora, pero adivinad cuál es el que tiene más futuro.

Yo tengo claro lo que han hecho; si le das dinero a un niño, luego no te enfades porque se lo ha gastado en gominolas y no lo ha ahorrado para la universidad.

Como ya se sabía lo que sucedería el resultado era más que previsible y por lo tanto las consecuencias eran las deseadas. 

*RESUMEN: *Esto es lo que buscaban y ya lo tienen.


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Amén hermano... eso es lo que la gente no entiende. Es un porqueyolovaguismo a nivel estatal. Mi paguita... que malos son que anteponen los intereses de sus ciudadanos a los nuestros y tal.
> 
> P.D. quiero cerveza olivas pescaitoooooo pero no crudoooo



El país va sobrado de porqueyolovalguistas, wannabes, pechopalomos y demás gentuza.

Vivir del dinero del prójimo tiene un final y éste llega cuando se les acaba el dinero.

Vamos a ver cosas increíbles, de verdad.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 13:55 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Es que lo que no se puede perdonar a Alemania es que permitiera a sus bancos inundar de dinero, perdón, deudas a los periféricos. Es decir, ¿veis de lo más normal que nos aprieten las tuercas ahora por todos lados porque les debemos pasta, pero cuando nos dejaban esa misma pasta hacían la vista gorda?
> 
> Dicho de otra forma, estoy seguro de que vosotros como yo, pensais que cuando un banco daba un crédito por el 100% de la casa y el coche, el que se cipotecaba era un inconsciente, pero el banco no era menos culpable porque prestaba sin garantías reales. Aquí es el mismo caso, un prestador que daba dinero incondicionalmente, y un deudor que malgastaba el dinero en ladrillo.
> 
> Y no lo digo por defender a nuestros políticos, por dios. Pero que no se hagan los inocentes como que ellos no tienen nada que ver con esta crisis y como si la hubiéramos provocado los del sur. Ellos no estaban en una dimensión paralela mientras tanto.



Con esos créditos que nos daban, estaban comprando el país.

A base de deudas se domina el mundo.


----------



## napartarra (25 Mar 2014)

La deuda/financiación no es mala si la inviertes bien para generar más dinero y devolverla cuanto antes.

Hay un odio a la deuda que tampoco es normal.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Mar 2014)

Buenas tardes

Se me ha escapado BBVA, en fin... a ver si es cierto que la semana próxima esta en 8,3....

Bankia la dejo para mayo...

Pregunta Eurona y Gowex se atacaran entre ellas algún día?


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

La subida del precio de la vivienda le ha dado un pequeño empujoncito al premarket.
A ver si no la jodemos con los otros datos que son los importantes porque ya toca retomar la subida.


----------



## Chila (25 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja.
> 
> Lo que sí es cierto es que la PPSOE van perdiendo votos a pasos agigantados, pero curiosamente los nacionalistos no. Se ve que la comida de tarro en algunas regiones aún surte efecto; en otras creo, o quiero creer, que vamos abriendo los ojos.



Yo tmpc creo que iu solucionse nada.
Lo primero es que los partidos sean mas abiertos, y que los politicos sean responsables de verdad ante los votantes y no ante sus cupulas.
Pero hay pasos que se han dado que es imposible deshacerlos, porque el marco international no lo permite.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 14:12 ----------

Mdf sube un 0,8%.
Saco el champagne!!!


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> La deuda/financiación no es mala si la inviertes bien para generar más dinero y devolverla cuanto antes.
> 
> Hay un odio a la deuda que tampoco es normal.



Todas para tí ::::::

Esta travesía en la que nos adentramos sólo se superará sin deudas y apretando el culo ..... y mucho.


----------



## napartarra (25 Mar 2014)

No hay que echar la culpa a los políticos si no a las personas, pues sucede lo mismo en el Congreso que en la Asociación del Barrio.

El mantra "antipolíticos" últimamente me parece el falso enemigo externo al que culpar de nuestros fallos, como antes lo fue la pertinaz sequía, los inmigrantes, el complot judeomasónico. 

Madurar es hacerse responsable de los errores propios.


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2014)

Una noticia como la de hoy: el Bundesbank está dispuesto a la compra de activos bancarios, tendría que haber hecho explotar las alzas brutales en los mercados.

No lo está haciendo así.

Algo se cocina entre bambalinas. Si esta tarde vemos un giro a la baja y el culibex cierra en rojo, habría que salir corriendo y no mirar atrás.


----------



## napartarra (25 Mar 2014)

Los bancos están rarunos últimanente en el Ibex. Algo se cuece si o si.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> sí, eso tambien.
> 
> pero ya sabe que yo no considero el AT como una ley natural. Yo interpreto el técnico como lo que quieren que veamos...



.
Me logueo sólo porque no puede ser que este post no tenga ni un mísero thanks ...
y ya de paso ahora me voy a buscar el de KU18yo, que también tenía su interés.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (25 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Una noticia como la de hoy: el Bundesbank está dispuesto a la compra de activos bancarios, tendría que haber hecho explotar las alzas brutales en los mercados.
> 
> No lo está haciendo así.
> 
> Algo se cocina entre bambalinas. Si esta tarde vemos un giro a la baja y el culibex cierra en rojo, habría que salir corriendo y no mirar atrás.



Yo humildemente creo que todavía no es el momento........

Hay un canario que todavía está vivo y se mueve mucho, mientras este siga tan espabilado la mina no creo que se derrumbe.
Habrá derrumbes como en toda mina y accidentes, pero no "El Derrumbe"


----------



## Chila (25 Mar 2014)

y ese canario es...


----------



## decloban (25 Mar 2014)

Ayer alguien comentaba que esperaba entrar en BIO en 0,70. Según mi bola de cristal como el cierre semanal sea inferior a 0,74 empezaría a confirmaría cambio de tendencia.

Ebro si no cierra la semana por encima de 16,50 seguramente me atreva a abrir un corto el lunes.

Viscofan, sigue con su tendencia bajista desde inicios de año, cerrar en 38,80 es clave para mi para abrir largos.

De todas formas ya sabéis lo que opino del sector de alimentación europeo.

Edito para añadir que a BDL yo la esperaría entre 66-68.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (25 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> y ese canario es...



Le diría encantado cual "creo" que es.
Pero con toda sinceridad me da vergüenza exponer dicha teoría, porque todavía necesitaría una prueba más, para que de teoría me fuese considerado algo más certero.

Pero prometo que cuando suceda o mejor dicho cuando crea que va a suceder, expondré públicamente todo lo que pienso sin guardarme nada, aún a riesgo de quedar como quedó "Tochovista" en su día........ a medio camino entre el friki conspiranoico y el alegre bufón mítico de Burbuja :


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2014)

Los bancos son siempre malos. Recuerden en su momento a todo el mundo quejándose porque, no hacían más que pedir garantías y no daban más crédito... porque nosotros queríamos más y a tipos aún más baratos... En esos momentos, los bancos daban pasta a chorro... y aún eran malos porque daban poco. 

Respecto a las garantías... ¿cómo que prestaban sin garantías reales? ¡Vaya si pedían garantías! Tu nómina, tu piso y tu coche, la pensión de tu padre, la casa de tu padre y la de tus suegros, etc, etc... será por falta de garantías... De hecho el problema viene de ahí: que ahora el banco ejecuta las garantías... y eso tampoco queremos. Vaya...!

Luego resultó que eran malos, porque han dejado de dar crédito, justo lo contrario...

Y ahora que nos dicen que sí, que vale, que van a volver a abrir el grifo... tambien son malos...!!!

En resumen, poner mano, coger lo que caiga, y no dar cuentas a nadie...

Falta de responsabilidad.

Otro mantra: ¿alguien me explica qué gana un banco prestando un dinero que no va a recuperar? "Tiene el control de tu vida". Sí, claro, 


Miren, los bancos han hecho y hacen todo tipo de chorizadas y nadie les dice nada. Así que, en cierto modo, esto explicado anteriormente, tiende a callarse, primero porque ahora mismo no es "políticamente correcto" decir estas cosas, y siempre hay quien, por encima, te acusa de falta de sensibilidad y tal... y segundo, porque resulta una especie de "justicia poética". El banco paga por algo que no ha hecho, o de lo que no es culpable (aunque tenga que apechugar con la parte de responsabilidad que le toque) en compensación por todas las cosas por las que se va de rositas. Pero tal vez a veces hay que recordar como son las cosas.


----------



## Hannibal (25 Mar 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> aún a riesgo de quedar como quedó "Tochovista" en su día........ a medio camino entre el friki conspiranoico y el alegre bufón mítico de Burbuja :



Uff, llamar bufón a tochovista y no decir "abro paraguas" es como entrar en consumo responsable fardando de tener un Hummer ::


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (25 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Uff, llamar bufón a tochovista y no decir "abro paraguas" es como entrar en consumo responsable fardando de tener un Hummer ::



Tiene razón :ouch:
Me he expresado mal.
Yo no quiero decir que lo considere así.
Pero la actitud de gran cantidad del foro hacia el, es como si fuera un chiste.

No se si me explico :o

Edito: en cualquier caso, no voy a editar el mensaje. Considero que con este otro, lo enmiendo más o menos.....


----------



## InsiderFX (25 Mar 2014)

Yo entro corto con 5 contratillos en el DAX. Liquido todas mis acciones de Santander y BBVA.

Push magistral para atrapar largos y abrir buenos cortos

En diario






En 30 minutos


----------



## Hannibal (25 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Los bancos son siempre malos. Recuerden en su momento a todo el mundo quejándose porque, no hacían más que pedir garantías y no daban más crédito... porque nosotros queríamos más y a tipos aún más baratos... En esos momentos, los bancos daban pasta a chorro... y aún eran malos porque daban poco.



Pues debo tener una familia y amigos muy muy raros, porque no recuerdo oir a nadie quejarse de eso ::

En todo caso, ante el vicio de pedir... ya se sabe. 



atman dijo:


> Respecto a las garantías... ¿cómo que prestaban sin garantías reales? ¡Vaya si pedían garantías! Tu nómina, tu piso y tu coche, la pensión de tu padre, la casa de tu padre y la de tus suegros, etc, etc... será por falta de garantías... De hecho el problema viene de ahí: que ahora el banco ejecuta las garantías... y eso tampoco queremos. Vaya...!



Aquí enlazo con lo anterior, ante el vicio de pedir... los bancos se supone que son empresas que deben analizar bien a cualqueira que pida un crédito. En este foro hemos leido cientos de casos de inmigrantes que habían llegado con las manos vacías, y con un contrato temporal de trabajo al año de estar aquí le daban hasta 300.000 merkels. 

Si para tí eso es hacer bien su trabajo, pues no sé qué decir ya. Bueno, sí. Si tan bien hicieron su trabajo, ¿por qué les hemos tenido que rescatar con un gritón de minoyes de euros?



atman dijo:


> Luego resultó que eran malos, porque han dejado de dar crédito, justo lo contrario...
> 
> Y ahora que nos dicen que sí, que vale, que van a volver a abrir el grifo... tambien son malos...!!!
> 
> ...



¿Quién ha dicho que sean malos ahora por abrir el grifo?

A lo que sí voy a contestar es a lo último. Los bancos no ganan nada con controlar tu vida, claro que no. Han hecho tan mal, pero tan tan mal su trabajo, que tienen una tasa de morosidad del 13%.

Pero lo que sí hicieron bien fue perdonar deudas a los partidos políticos, y por eso les han "castigado" con un rescate muchimilmillonario y con compra de dinero en el bce al 0,25% y posterior compra de deuda soberana de hasta el 6%. Un 5,75% de ganancia sin mover un dedo a costa de todos.



atman dijo:


> Miren, los bancos han hecho y hacen todo tipo de chorizadas y nadie les dice nada. Así que, en cierto modo, esto explicado anteriormente, tiende a callarse, primero porque ahora mismo no es "políticamente correcto" decir estas cosas, y siempre hay quien, por encima, te acusa de falta de sensibilidad y tal... y segundo, porque resulta una especie de "justicia poética". El banco paga por algo que no ha hecho, o de lo que no es culpable (aunque tenga que apechugar con la parte de responsabilidad que le toque) en compensación por todas las cosas por las que se va de rositas. Pero tal vez a veces hay que recordar como son las cosas.



mire que odio parecer demagogo, pero es que con frases como "el banco paga por algo que no ha hecho"... :: fueron los principales causantes del fomento de la burbuja inmobiliaria, o mejor dicho, los intermediarios porque el dinero venía en primer lugar de bancos seresdeluz. Podían haber hecho un uso racional del dinero, simplemente controlando a quién se lo daban, pero no. Recuerdo un hilo donde un gerente de no sé qué caja admitía que los jerifaltes les obligaban a dar hipotecas a gente que sabían que no podían pagar para "tener mayor cuota de mercado". A ve si encuentro el hilo.


----------



## Chila (25 Mar 2014)

La conjuncion de unos bancos y empleados bancarios absolutamente irresponsables y una poblacion con carencias absolutas de unos conocimientos basicos de finanzas elementales han desembocado en una hecatombe financiera en Espana que nos vamos a llevar muchos años para medio- arreglarla.


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Vaya.. el comentario de bolsacanaria de hoy no da demasiado ánimo a los Sabaelianos...


----------



## amago45 (25 Mar 2014)

Fuera de AK Steel en 7.06, me quemaban las plusvis
Rico 9%, invitaremos a la costilla a cenar ;-)


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2014)

google - Revista de prensa EE.UU.: El dueño de Ray-Ban diseñará las Google Glass - 25/03/14 en Infomercados

alguien las ha probado?


----------



## IRobot (25 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> google - Revista de prensa EE.UU.: El dueño de Ray-Ban diseñará las Google Glass - 25/03/14 en Infomercados
> 
> alguien las ha probado?



Tengo un amigo que sí, que me mandó una foto cuando las estuvo probando. No sé a mí en particular con ellas puestas me recordaba mucho a:







Por cierto, acabo de leer esto sobre Prosegur y Google Glass:

Prosegur equipar? a los vigilantes con Google Glass - ABC.es


----------



## decloban (25 Mar 2014)

Sigo buscando donde meter la cabeza para abrir largos pero no me gusta nada lo que veo y revisando el blog de Javier Alfayate me he encontrado con este articulo de hoy.

Market Timing en USA: algo de precaución en el camino | Acciones de Bolsa

Resumiendo para los que no quieran leer el post.

[YOUTUBE]1ZDzVdYoEps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que sí, que me mandó una foto cuando las estuvo probando. No sé a mí en particular con ellas puestas me recordaba mucho a:



ese modelo es modelno , servidor usa uno tipo mono-culo


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese modelo es modelno , servidor usa uno tipo mono-culo



Joder macho, 6 o 7 años y todavia mono ...

Nunca probò duo por lo menos. Mucha suerte en la vida fuera ... Hoy he visto algunos posts filosoficos de jovenes a los que podria decir algo ... el beso no dado, la flecha lanzada, la oportunidad perdida ... La vida perdida ...

PD: Lo siento mucho si soy tan directo.


----------



## oche (25 Mar 2014)

buenas tardes a todos, que opinan sobre invertir en "suavitas", os parece un chicharron en toda regla o no?


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2014)

pero que le pasa a euronaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa de mi vidaaaaaaaa

de SUAVITAS, piensa que con 12000 leuros mueves el 100% de la accion....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2014)

mosca chaval que jeringa te a picado :rolleye:

lo del 88% de devaluación en Venezuela va a golpear al Ibex :abajo:


----------



## amago45 (25 Mar 2014)

Por si alguien está interesado, en Unience están montando una SICAV ... ... 

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/Andres%20Llorente/100000__para_incubadora_de_gestores


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2014)

El Gobierno realizará una quita de hasta el 50% a los bancos para rescatar autopistas - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El Gobierno realizará una quita de hasta el 50% a los bancos para rescatar autopistas - elEconomista.es



hay que me lol


----------



## amago45 (25 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El Gobierno realizará una quita de hasta el 50% a los bancos para rescatar autopistas - elEconomista.es



habrá que comprar Abertis ???
:bla::bla::bla:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2014)

que opinais?:
Eurona: Pautas tÃ©cnicas similares a Carbures e Ibercom, atenciÃ³n al 4,90â‚¬ | GESPROBOLSA


----------



## Rodrigo (25 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que opinais?:
> Eurona: Pautas tÃ©cnicas similares a Carbures e Ibercom, atenciÃ³n al 4,90â‚¬ | GESPROBOLSA



Yo hoy he doblado posicion en maximos, y me ha salido bien de momento


Dios bendiga a Jose Antonio Madrigal 


[YOUTUBE]RsQmxdJt4y0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2014)

cuidadin con los chicharros chavalines , es que no escarmentais , como les de por caer .... :fiufiu:


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> habrá que comprar Abertis ???
> :bla::bla::bla:



Pues si la rescatan, como bankia ......

Hagan juego señores.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 17:38 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidadin con los chicharros chavalines , es que no escarmentais , como les de por caer .... :fiufiu:




Como los paracas: Saltamos justo antes de llegar al suelo, y de cabeza para no lastimarnos los tobillos


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Fijo que sabadell estara entre los pandorizados... como no

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues si la rescatan, como bankia ......
> 
> Hagan juego señores.
> 
> ...



pandoro os espera en el suelo , paracaidista


----------



## Mr. Blonde (25 Mar 2014)

@Chila

Ahora sí !!

MDF +1,25% :rolleye:

Ha cerrado en máximos de la sesión.

Yo lo sigo enfriando, que aún estoy en rojo ::


----------



## decloban (25 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Dios bendiga a Jose Antonio Madrigal
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RsQmxdJt4y0[/YOUTUBE]



A falta de ver el vídeo completo lo que comenta comparto y muchas cosas son las que comentan Stan, seguir tendencia y comprar en máximos.

Esta noche continuo con el vídeo, gracias por ponerlo no lo conocía.


----------



## Rodrigo (25 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> A falta de ver el vídeo completo lo que comenta comparto y muchas cosas son las que comentan Stan, seguir tendencia y comprar en máximos.
> 
> Esta noche continuo con el vídeo, gracias por ponerlo no lo conocía.




De verdad que merece mucho la pena verlo, pero aun viendolo hay mucha gente que no cambia su manera de ver las cosas.

Video obligado para cualquier principiante, ojala lo hubiera visto (y asimilado) cuando empece.


----------



## decloban (25 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> De verdad que merece mucho la pena verlo, pero aun viendolo hay mucha gente que no cambia su manera de ver las cosas.
> 
> Video obligado para cualquier principiante, ojala lo hubiera visto (y asimilado) cuando empece.



Y además sin métodos super secretos o indicadores complejos, sencillamente seguir tendencias que es la única forma de seguir a los grandes.

Lo dicho esta noche continuo con el vídeo. Nota mental 20:03 pause


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

Os contaré cuando tenga contestación de Selfbank pero acabo de tener una movida bastante gorda que espero que subsanen rápidamente.
Desde luego cada día más descontento con esta gente.
Unos verdaderos chapuzas...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (25 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Yo hoy he doblado posicion en maximos, y me ha salido bien de momento
> 
> 
> Dios bendiga a Jose Antonio Madrigal



Muy bueno.
Cuando explica lo del rebote con el rotulador y la acción de bankia :XX::XX::XX:
Muy bueno.

"Unio penosa" :XX:

Edito: aun sabiendo que lo que dice es cierto e intentando mantener la disciplina de lo que importa es la liquidez, siempre es muy fácil caer ooootra vez en los mismos errores :´(


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Mar 2014)

ibm me está arreglando el mes gracias MM


----------



## Chila (25 Mar 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> @Chila
> 
> Ahora sí !!
> 
> ...



Parece que por fin!!!...
Y me he subido a eurona, a ver..
Gowex y Mts perfectas


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Se me ha escapado BBVA, en fin... a ver si es cierto que la semana próxima esta en 8,3....
> 
> ...



La jornada ha ido según lo previsto.

Yo a BBVA le veo por debajo de 8

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 12:48 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Ayer alguien comentaba que esperaba entrar en BIO en 0,70. Según mi bola de cristal como el cierre semanal sea inferior a 0,74 empezaría a confirmaría cambio de tendencia.
> 
> Ebro si no cierra la semana por encima de 16,50 seguramente me atreva a abrir un corto el lunes.
> 
> ...





Viscofan JUSTO está en el límite y romper. Cuidado porque las cuñas estas son de cambio de tendencia


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2014)

Bitcoin is property, not currency, IRS says

Taxpayers must include the fair market value of Bitcoin payments for goods or services as part of their gross income, the IRS said. The fair market value would be calculated as the U.S. dollar value on the date payment was received.


Lo que no indican es el minuto y el segundo del día en que debe tomarse el valor... con fluctuaciones del 10% en segundos... va a hacer falta...


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Os contaré cuando tenga contestación de Selfbank pero acabo de tener una movida bastante gorda que espero que subsanen rápidamente.
> Desde luego cada día más descontento con esta gente.
> Unos verdaderos chapuzas...



¿Que le han hecho esos malvados? :8:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿Que le han hecho esos malvados? :8:



Aún lo estoy aclarando con ellos y en cuanto tenga noticias definitivas os contaré tenga quien tenga razón.
No quiero que se me caliente la boca y luego sea cosa mía...


----------



## tarrito (25 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Aún lo estoy aclarando con ellos y en cuanto tenga noticias definitivas os contaré tenga quien tenga razón.
> No quiero que se me caliente la boca y luego sea cosa mía...



voy enviando refuerzos ... "se-van a caga´l" :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Mar 2014)

Estupendo con ferrovial!!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Mar 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/brea...ll-continue--3-picks-for-today-203715710.html


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Le diría encantado cual "creo" que es.
> Pero con toda sinceridad me da vergüenza exponer dicha teoría, porque todavía necesitaría una prueba más, para que de teoría me fuese considerado algo más certero.
> 
> Pero prometo que cuando suceda o mejor dicho cuando crea que va a suceder, expondré públicamente todo lo que pienso sin guardarme nada, aún a riesgo de quedar como quedó "Tochovista" en su día........ a medio camino entre el friki conspiranoico y el alegre bufón mítico de Burbuja :


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Mar 2014)

Mañana habrá que ver si Tubacex acaba rompiendo los 3,20. Daría vía libre para mas subidas.


----------



## Chila (25 Mar 2014)

ya nos conraras robopoli!!


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Mar 2014)

Elucubrando sobre las pilas después del rebotazo de hoy en el hilo de robopoli, 

Símbolo Precio Cambio % Cambio	Gráfico 
FCEL
2,91 +0,48 +19,75%	FCEL 
FCEL
PLUG
8,48 +2,79 +49,03%	PLUG 
PLUG
BLDP
5,40 +1,315 +32,19%	BLDP

para quien se quiera pasar.

Tienen unas cuentas que nada tiene que envidiar a constructoras, bancos o autopistas del churribex.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Mar 2014)

Dejo orden puesta mas abajo que hoy en el sabadell y a esperar a ver si entra... 

Ane, Bio a esperar a ver si rompe los 0,76 o se va mas allá de los 0,74


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2014)

Bye bye Venezuela, que alguien envie tinta a Maduro!

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...ing-dollars-for-first-time-in-four-years.html


----------



## Hannibal (26 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Bye bye Venezuela, que alguien envie tinta a Maduro!
> 
> http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...ing-dollars-for-first-time-in-four-years.html



La culpa es de los malvados capitalistas. Intervenir la economía imponiendo sueldos mínimos elevados o precios máximos en productos básicos que no cubrían los costes de producción o no digamos ya importación, no influye nada y es todo culpa de los usanos.

Usanos que realmente no han tenido que hacer nada salvo sentarse y esperar ver pasar al cadaver (político) de su enemigo. 

Venezuela es otro ejemplo de "comida de cabeza" a la población, porque he tenido la ocasión de hablar con muchos de ellos y hay tantos a favor como en contra de maduro. Aunque bueno, imagino que al final es como aquí, todos los que reciben migajas del sistema lo defenderan con uñas y dientes.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## viendolasVenir (26 Mar 2014)

Alguien me puede decir donde mirar el premarket?


----------



## Tono (26 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.
Parece que hoy los futuros apuntan subidas de nuevo.

Muy bueno el vídeo que colgó ayer Rodrigo. Gracias. 
Coincido en muchas cosas con él, sobre todo en que el precio no es lo importante sino la tendencia del valor, estudiado desde un plazo razonable, y tomando una serie de precauciones por el lado fundamental. 
En cuanto a los SL y dividendos, mi idea es otra, pero esa es otra historia.

precisamente este año he comprado todos los valores de mi cartera en máximos y me encuentro que hoy mis plusvalías son un 50% más altas con el IBEX en 9990 que las que tuve con el IBEX en 10500.

Los valores, incluso con el IBEX plano, se reposicionan este último mes de forma muy clara. Comparación de los blue chips a niveles del IBEX similares en los últimos 40 días:







Creo que es fácil sacar conclusiones.


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

Orden en Eurona a 5 que supongo que no entrará luego si eso y depende de como vaya el dia ya veré si entro o no...
Si he visto el video también y es muy interesante pero coincido con Tono en tema dividendo.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Dejo orden puesta mas abajo que hoy en el sabadell y a esperar a ver si entra...
> 
> Ane, Bio a esperar a ver si rompe los 0,76 o se va mas allá de los 0,74



uff. 0,67?...


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2014)

Buenos días

Las gowex se han levantado peleonas

Tengo el video a mitad, si saco un rato esta tarde lo termino. Muy bueno Gracias


----------



## sr.anus (26 Mar 2014)

que bonito, como han reventado los stops de los bajistas en la apertura


----------



## Chila (26 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias a todos!!
¿en que pagina está el vídeo?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> uff. 0,67?...



Ane, es un chicharro patrio todo puede pasar, eso o romper por arriba


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos!!
> ¿en que pagina está el vídeo?



A mi me sale en la 372, cuatro mas atrás, pero depende de la configuración de tu ordenador


----------



## decloban (26 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos!!
> ¿en que pagina está el vídeo?



Supongo que te referirás a este.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/11253028-post3716.html


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

vamos a ver si TEF me entra la orden más abajo


----------



## paulistano (26 Mar 2014)

buenos días.

Topongo voy al lado tuyo en Sabadell.



Si visteis el video, imagino sacaréis al niño que lleváis dentro y compraréis a manos llenas Amadeus y Gas Natural)


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

hoy el ibex debería llegar de máximo a 10.120 y si supera, es posible que entremos en una minitendencia alcista


----------



## inversobres (26 Mar 2014)

10150 es mi apuesta. Usa va a por el tercer toque a maximos.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

Viscofan ha roto la cuña. 37,50

si no pasa nada raro, el objetivo de esta cuña es 39

pero como no me fío nada de mañana pasado y lunes...

primer objetivo 37,75


----------



## Hannibal (26 Mar 2014)

Para los que llevais matildes:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/518838-telefonica-pierde-25-de-negocio-espana-4-300-millones-anos.html


----------



## Chila (26 Mar 2014)

Jodo Gowex...


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Mar 2014)

viendolasVenir dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir donde mirar el premarket?



Pre Market | Stock Market Watch

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 09:55 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Jodo Gowex...



A lo mejor tiene que ver el que orange haya salido de compras.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2014)

Ya está aclarado el tema con selfbank. Tengo que decir que han sido bastante rápidos.
El tema ha sido que una de las empresas en las que había invertido fue adquirida por otra y hubo un canje de acciones. Parece ser que por algún motivo que aún no he logrado entender la mitad de las acciones me las habían canjeado y la otra mitad abonado en efectivo unos cuantos días después y claro a mi me descuadraba el tema.
Dicho esto hago las paces con ellos les mando un cordial saludo y les ruego encarecidamente que trabajen para hacer estas cosas y los cambios de divisa más transparentes para el usuario. 
Seguro que muchos clientes se lo agradecen...


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> La culpa es de los malvados capitalistas. Intervenir la economía imponiendo sueldos mínimos elevados o precios máximos en productos básicos que no cubrían los costes de producción o no digamos ya importación, no influye nada y es todo culpa de los usanos.
> 
> Usanos que realmente no han tenido que hacer nada salvo sentarse y esperar ver pasar al cadaver (político) de su enemigo.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo hubiese dicho mejor.Me dan pena los venezolanos, de un dia para otro han perdido todos sus ahorros.Con semejante hiperinflacion no van a poder comprar ni una barra de pan.


----------



## Crash (26 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ya está aclarado el tema con selfbank. Tengo que decir que han sido bastante rápidos.
> El tema ha sido que una de las empresas en las que había invertido fue adquirida por otra y hubo un canje de acciones. Parece ser que por algún motivo que aún no he logrado entender la mitad de las acciones me las habían canjeado y la otra mitad abonado en efectivo unos cuantos días después y claro a mi me descuadraba el tema.
> Dicho esto *hago las paces con ellos les mando un cordial saludo* y les ruego encarecidamente que trabajen para hacer estas cosas y los cambios de divisa más transparentes para el usuario.
> Seguro que muchos clientes se lo agradecen...



[YOUTUBE]rWBmuq9PFn0[/YOUTUBE]

:cook:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

Claves del dia: Habra una QE europea - 26-03-2014 - Videos Destacados - Bolsamania TV


----------



## Hannibal (26 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Claves del dia: Habra una QE europea - 26-03-2014 - Videos Destacados - Bolsamania TV



Vaya, ahora me toca buscar alguno de los múltiples post donde anticipé esto para decir "ya lo decía yo" 

Por cierto, dejé las gowex porque no subían peo en su lugar llevo Bionaturis que tampoco van nada mal, no señor :no:


----------



## Galifrey (26 Mar 2014)

Bueno, una semana después comento mis últimas entradas:

La conservadora, BME: ni fu, ni fa, ni me importa demasiado, aunque podía haber hecho mejor entrada.

La divertida, Carbures: entrada gloriosa a 37,1 para encadenar tres días seguidos de bajadas hasta perder un 6 y pico por ciento. En los últimos dos días ya la tengo en verde. Ahora todo son torturas psicológicas de joven gacela: ¿por qué no metí mas carga?Y sobretodo, ¿Porqué no me metí en enero, que fue la primera vez que lo valoré?

En fin, subánme esas natras, que el chocolate alegra la vida.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

El Banco de Espa?a prev? un crecimiento de la econom?a del 1,2% en 2014 y un 1,7% en 2015 | Econom?a | EL MUNDO



recordemos que ahora se cambia el cálculo del pib, con lo que será cero

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 04:32 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> hoy el ibex debería llegar de máximo a 10.120 y si supera, es posible que entremos en una minitendencia alcista



casi estamos, qué miedo ahora


----------



## Rodrigo (26 Mar 2014)

He vendido liberbank +10% y compro mas Eurona


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

ArcelorMittal pasa a formar parte de la cartera de cinco grandes de Renta 4 - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

SelfBank revisa su cartera de acciones dinámica y defensiva: ACS, Viscofan, Ferrovial, Arcelor... - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2014)

Lo de TEF y BME es de coña


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (26 Mar 2014)

Ando perdido con SAB. Estaba largo desde muy arriba (2.37)... me pongo corto (2.16)... y empieza a subir, me he vuelto a poner largo en 2.188. Veremos qué hace ahora y en los próximos días...


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo de TEF y BME es de coña



tef me dan un mínimo hoy
bme ya puse mi opinión hace 1 semana, que había que tener cuidado...


vamos a romper los 10.120 o no?

qué opináis?


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Ando perdido con SAB. Estaba largo desde muy arriba (2.37)... me pongo corto (2.16)... y empieza a subir, me he vuelto a poner largo en 2.188. Veremos qué hace ahora y en los próximos días...



Pues si te has puesto largo bajar claro 
Sabadell en principio sigue siendo alcista a largo , vamos eso creo y por eso he entrado, si no hay sobresaltos debería volver a ir en unos dias/semanas a probar el 2,4 otra vez... pero claro esto es bolsa... ajuste stops por debajo de la alcista y a ver que pasa...
edito para decir que se le ve un poquito debil ultimamente... pero bueno mañana hay junta y eso igual algo tiene que ver...


----------



## rufus (26 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tef me dan un mínimo hoy
> bme ya puse mi opinión hace 1 semana, que había que tener cuidado...
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo pensado entrar en BME de aqui a abril para largo plazo.

Le ves aun recorrido a la baja, o hay alguna divergencia alcista en medio largo plazo?


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Tengo pensado entrar en BME de aqui a abril para largo plazo.
> 
> Le ves aun recorrido a la baja, o hay alguna divergencia alcista en medio largo plazo?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icharros-atacan-al-jefe-343.html#post11225861

puedo equivocarme, claro está. es mi opinión particular


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tef me dan un mínimo hoy
> bme ya puse mi opinión hace 1 semana, que había que tener cuidado...
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si viene USA un poco pepona es más que probable. 
Venga me mojo. Yo apuesto 1 DLIA a que si.


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

No se que cojones hacer con Eurona... me tienta estar en gowex2 pero joder da cosa (si ya he visto el video )
Tampoco se si será una empresa patata o esto va a funcionar... que cosas...

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 12:06 ----------

Bueno , me he animado con 300 euronas... a ver si sale la cosa y le comen el terreno a gowex 
si todo el munod esta en estas cosas por algo será... (si, vi el video  )


----------



## Chila (26 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icharros-atacan-al-jefe-343.html#post11225861
> 
> puedo equivocarme, claro está. es mi opinión particular



Mi operativa con bme no es cComo biosearch o Mts.
Si baja, piramido. La veo como tono, un plazo fijo que cotiza en variable.
Igual las heredan mis hijos.
Topongo, yo llevo Gowex y eurona. Si suben, dentro. De eurona al final saldré cuando vea que flojea, pero Gowex creo que es una apuesta para muy largo plazo.


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

Es leer DLIa y me entran escalofrios....


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2014)

los 10120 tocados y pasados, eurona a 5.6 camino de los 6, bankia pepona al igual que BBVA....

y el gato creo que andaba corto


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No se que cojones hacer con Eurona... me tienta estar en gowex2 pero joder da cosa (si ya he visto el video )
> Tampoco se si será una empresa patata o esto va a funcionar... que cosas...
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 12:06 ----------
> ...



¿qué video, el de Madrigal? Joé, es que dura una hora, me espero a la peli
¡Ah, coño que es video!
Pues me espero al libro ¿Hay un resumen?

Mientras Gowex ya tiene beneficios, creo que Eurona no (Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco)

Pero han irrumpido en el mercado "por lo gratix" comiendole terreno a las grandes telecos (me recuerdan algo así como el wassap, para quien quiera entrar será más fácil comprarlas que competir)


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> los 10120 tocados y pasados, eurona a 5.6 camino de los 6, bankia pepona al igual que BBVA....
> 
> y el gato creo que andaba corto



pues 10.200 es lo siguiente, no?

edito 10.160 del otro día

y de fuerza. cómo va?


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (26 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues si te has puesto largo bajar claro
> Sabadell en principio sigue siendo alcista a largo , vamos eso creo y por eso he entrado, si no hay sobresaltos debería volver a ir en unos dias/semanas a probar el 2,4 otra vez... pero claro esto es bolsa... ajuste stops por debajo de la alcista y a ver que pasa...
> edito para decir que se le ve un poquito debil ultimamente... pero bueno mañana hay junta y eso igual algo tiene que ver...



Vendidas en 2.202 y corto de nuevo en 2.20, a ver si arañamos algo para volver a entrar largo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues 10.200 es lo siguiente, no?
> 
> edito 10.160 del otro día
> 
> y de fuerza. cómo va?



cual???? eurona 426.758,00 acciones


----------



## Rodrigo (26 Mar 2014)

Eurona de mi vida


----------



## Tono (26 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Mi operativa con bme no es cComo biosearch o Mts.
> Si baja, piramido. La veo como tono, un plazo fijo que cotiza en variable.
> Igual las heredan mis hijos.
> Topongo, yo llevo Gowex y eurona. Si suben, dentro. De eurona al final saldré cuando vea que flojea, pero Gowex creo que es una apuesta para muy largo plazo.



BME es lo que es, un monopolio sencillo que genera caja fija, cuanto más mueve la bolsa más gana y con eso genera un dividendo fijo anual que hoy no te da ningún banco en ni en 5 años. No hay mejor colchón.

Pero lo que me parece interesante comentar es que está dando una muy buena entrada a precios de estos días. Ha bajado pero con volúmenes raquíticos, como hoy.
Desde que alcanzó máximos históricos de unos 10 años cerca de los 31 y pese a que el IBEX ha pegado bandazos desde los 9700 a los 10500 nunca ha llegado a bajar más de un 7,5% (28,50 creo que llegó a tocar en mínimos). 
Que no acompaña al IBEX, pues no, su timing es distinto y su volatilidad mínima. Pero sus fundamentales ahí están y este será el 6º mes que suba su negocio, probablemente en dos dígitos de nuevo. 
Paciencia y cobrar dividendo, cuando pegue el arreón volverá a entrar en subida libre.


----------



## Rodrigo (26 Mar 2014)

Hoy BME ha anunciado que baja el dividendo:

BME pierde atractivo inversor: no propondrá el pago de su tradicional dividendo extraordinario - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## inversobres (26 Mar 2014)

Bingo. Nuevo toque alcista, otra ronda de previsiones guanistas y miren lo que pasa.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 13:14 ----------

Elecciones europeas + bajada de tipos del bce... maximos anuales en semana santa y mayo.


----------



## amago45 (26 Mar 2014)

Entro al foro, digo:

*PEPÓN DE MI VIDA !!! !!!*

hasta Telefónica en verde !!!

Y por dónde he venido, me voy. Mucho trabajo hoy


----------



## mpbk (26 Mar 2014)

os acordáis que os avise del pull al hchi dax? pues ahi tenemos el objetivo 320pips.....

fieston.


----------



## Tono (26 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Hoy BME ha anunciado que baja el dividendo:
> 
> BME pierde atractivo inversor: no propondrá el pago de su tradicional dividendo extraordinario - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Previamente había subido el ordinario un 5%. Supone sólo 0.09€ menos con lo que se queda en 2,25€ anual, lo que sigue estando muy bien.
El extraordinario de momento se suspende ya que la nueva normativa parece que les exigirá tener un determinado capital y se están adelantando. Por lo que leo, se podría repartir en el último trimestre una vez esté todo resuelto.

Bolsas y Mercados deja a los accionistas sin su tradicional dividendo extraordinario - Noticias de Mercados


----------



## paulistano (26 Mar 2014)

Otro en eurona. 

Topongo sopla que sabadell tiene que romper los 20 con fuelza!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (26 Mar 2014)

Subidme un poquito ese SAN... please


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

Buff Sabadell con el 20 como le está costando...


----------



## paulistano (26 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Buff Sabadell con el 20 como le está costando...




Estaba entre sabadell a 2,155 o bankia a 1,455

Me equivoqué:ouch:

En eurona hacemos un x3 o que?8:


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estaba entre sabadell a 2,155 o bankia a 1,455
> 
> Me equivoqué:ouch:
> 
> En eurona hacemos un x3 o que?8:



Mañana junta del sabadell igual tiene algo que ver como antees de resultados...
Pero bueno mientras sea subir...
Espero que al sabadell le pase como la otra vez y tire rapidito para arriba.

De todas formas como jode 
Las euronas espero que a lo gowex... está claro que el sector está de moda.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2014)

el movimiento estúpido de la bolsa tiene como fin reventar a los bajistas para luego ir finalmente a cerrar el gap 9450 , si hoy no hay reversal servidor coje la platita y esperara pacientemente , cuidado pues :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

Oigan...
esto de eurona en el orden del dia?
Emisión de 2.258.768 acciones de 1 € de valor nominal cada una, con prima
de emisión de 0,74 € por cada acción,


----------



## Rodrigo (26 Mar 2014)

Es una ampliacion no dineraria Topongo

Que no se ni lo que es pero que creo que no afecta a la cotizacion


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2014)

Alguien va a comprar "candy crash"????


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien va a comprar "candy crash"????



Pregunta en facilisimo o forobodas...
Se podría abrir un hilo troll ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2014)

Creo que alguien del foro estaba tambien en Liberbank

La ampliación de Liberbank diluirá un 40% el valor y bajará el peso de las cajas al 52% - Noticias de Mercados


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien va a comprar "candy crash"????



Haces bien cambiando el "crush" por "crash" porque de momento el galletón está siendo considerable....
A lo mejor cuando se pose el polvo le echo un ojo pero ahora bastante tengo con mis BLDPs y XXII que parecen Pili y Mili.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2014)

en eurona alguien esta comprando/vendiendo en paquetes de 2000 acciones.


----------



## Algas (26 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Os contaré cuando tenga contestación de Selfbank pero acabo de tener una movida bastante gorda que espero que subsanen rápidamente.
> Desde luego cada día más descontento con esta gente.
> Unos verdaderos chapuzas...



¿qué te ha pasado?, yo tengo una reclamación pendiente con ellos...::,

EDITADO: ya lo he visto 8:


----------



## sr.anus (26 Mar 2014)

Vamos coño!!!


Mese juntan las letras, maldito dia de hoy.

-Palmo 2k euretes en el dax
-Casi me multa la guardia sivil
-Cuando voy a pagar la gasolina, no me funcionaba una tarjeta
-Llegue tarde a trabajar

::

que venga ya el puto madmax


----------



## Durmiente (26 Mar 2014)

Hoy se os ve..... calladitos.....


----------



## Roninn (26 Mar 2014)

Entro otra vez en ANR. 

Que Don Pepi vaya preparando los gifs


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2014)

al guano con el Ibex , hacemos caja , esta ultima subidita nos resta plusvis ::

sinceramente estaba todo perfecto para ir a cerrar el gap 9450 , al final se cerrara pero el como está aun por definir ienso:

me tomo un descanso pero estare atento :fiufiu:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Hoy se os ve..... calladitos.....



Como alguien dijo antes: "Money likes silence..." 

Por cierto, leyendo estas declaraciones de L.M. Linde, y otros artículos en los que dijo que una segunda venta podría producirse allá por Junio, me da que pensar que justo cuando se produzca dicha venta podría ser una buena oportunidad para chicharrear con Bankia:



> Linde, del Banco de España: Es lógico que el FROB coloque más Bankia
> Tamaño del texto: Imprimir Enviar
> Bolsamania miércoles, 26 marzo 2014, 16:39
> El gobernador espera que el proceso de Catalunya Banc acabe este año
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2014)

ya fue suficiente descanso :: corto sp500 1862 futuro :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (26 Mar 2014)

Y Telefónica cerró plana ... 
Son unos artistas !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2014)

macd en diario esta cortando al alza en el eurostoxx50 ya corto , mala pinta para los bajistas , quizá en los 10250 se podría intentar unos corticortos ienso:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> macd en diario esta cortando al alza en el eurostoxx50 ya corto , mala pinta para los bajistas , quizá en los 10250 se podría intentar unos corticortos ienso:



Tomo nota... porque quiero hacer caja de algo que tengo desde hace algún tiempo y me quiero quitar, y quiero apurar hasta el final de este "sprint".


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

Eurona al final se ha desinflado un poquillo...


----------



## juanfer (26 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien va a comprar "candy crash"????



Nadie creo que pagaría ni 0,5 por ese juego si fuera de pago. La compañía es un timo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2014)

cerramos cortos sp500 1662-1657 par de pipillos pa la saca 

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 18:36 ----------

metemos larguitos 1854 futuro :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

Una preguntilla para los euronos, el stop donde lo teneis mas o menos, no ha tenido correcciones fuertes salvo una de un 8% y creo cubrir razonablemente con un -11% a partir de fecha de hoy ... yo había pensado colocarlo en torno al 4,8 algun eurono que quiera compartir su opinión?
O vais a largo largo largo a pelo...


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2014)

Que ha pasado????
Quien ha hablado hace 5 minutos en USA?


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que ha pasado????
> Quien ha hablado hace 5 minutos en USA?



no lees arriba?

el jato que se ha puesto largo


----------



## Durmiente (26 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no lees arriba?
> 
> el jato que se ha puesto largo



Es suficiente. No me diga más


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2014)




----------



## Roninn (26 Mar 2014)

:fiufiu:

_Siejqueloehtenidoquedecir_


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

POR ESTO CAE:


18:40

BMS
.-
Obama pide reforma Constitución y elecciones libres en Ucrania

18:39

BMS
.-
Obama dice defenderemos soberanía e integridad de nuestros aliados

18:38

BMS
.-
Obama dice que esto no es una nueva etapa de la Guerra Fría

18:37

BMS
.-
Obama dice proporcionarán la ayuda financiera que necesite Ucrania

18:36

BMS
.-
Si Rusia persiste, continuaremos con sanciones que impactarán su economía

18:35

BMS
.-
Obama dice USA y UE han condenado referéndum Crimea

18:34

BMS
.-
Obama dice Federación Rusa ha violado derecho internacional y necesita condena

18:33

BMS
.-
Obama pide respeto al derecho internacional

18:32

BMS
.-
Obama dice que defensa libertad y dignidad triunfará en Ucrania

18:28

BMS
.-
Obama dice fronteras europeas no se pueden volver a trazar con la fuerza

Leer más: Ultima Hora Noticias ibex informacion ibex Ultima Hora Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2014)

cerramos largos sp500 perdiendo solo comisiones , cargamos largos Ibex 10115-10125 que marca igmarkets :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

y ahora que el jato cierra largos, recupera...


no falla


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2014)

vamos a atacar la bajista en 10250 aprox y entonces si que nos vamos a cerrar el gap 9450 , ese escenario me cuadra con que el konkorde marque compras solo de gaceleridos ienso:


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2014)

Entro sólo para decir: anarrosas de mi vida... probando mínimos de nuevo...

He comprado el último lote que me quedaba pendiente a 4,23. 

Ahora a dejarlas engordar. 



Mañana voy al notario para incluirlas en el testamento.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

qué ha pasado hoy con prosegur? el volumen digo. ha comprado más bill gates?


----------



## paulistano (26 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Una preguntilla para los euronos, el stop donde lo teneis mas o menos, no ha tenido correcciones fuertes salvo una de un 8% y creo cubrir razonablemente con un -11% a partir de fecha de hoy ... yo había pensado colocarlo en torno al 4,8 algun eurono que quiera compartir su opinión?
> O vais a largo largo largo a pelo...



Supongo que por debajo de cinco me salgo:cook:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

plug -21% 
bldp -21%


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2014)

es lo que tienen los chicharros :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

Habéis mirado las manos fuertes en Koncorde? ni una ha entrado pese al subida en el IBEX. 

Creo que es mejor postponer compras 2-3 días


----------



## pirivi-parava (26 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué ha pasado hoy con prosegur? el volumen digo. ha comprado más bill gates?



en el 4.33-34 creo que ha habido una escaramuza considerable, hemos llegado a hacer un bonito cuenco pero ahí se ha quedado, tiene buena pinta, no? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Mar 2014)

mañana abrimos casi con un -1% a este paso....


mirando BIO, me marcaba hoy como máximo para salir (o mañana) porque vienen más bajadas. bamoh a beh!


claro que también me da que deoleo mañana pega un bajoncito


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2014)




----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Entro sólo para decir: anarrosas de mi vida... probando mínimos de nuevo...
> 
> He comprado el último lote que me quedaba pendiente a 4,23.
> 
> ...



El mínimo es 0.

Suerte, confío en que se haga de oro pero va a tardar.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Mar 2014)

Desde luego en anarrosa ha vendido hasta el cuidador :8: 4,20 ya, quién lo iba a decir hace tan solo 2 meses. 

Lo que no me explico es que en google finance le da un 94% del capital en manos de instituciones, lo cualo es mogollón. Any comments de los guruexpertos del nasdaq?

Por cierto muy bueno el video el de ayer de Jose Antonio Madrigal. Veo que he aceptado en pleno con anarrosa  en lo de comprar en tendencias alcistas.

No habeis comentado nada de las corridas bancarias de China y a mi me parece preocupante, no?

Alegría que me llevo de ver a AMD hoy que no está en rojo::


----------



## sr.anus (26 Mar 2014)

No me quiero repetir con el, vamos coño!


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Desde luego en anarrosa ha vendido hasta el cuidador :8: 4,20 ya, quién lo iba a decir hace tan solo 2 meses.
> 
> Lo que no me explico es que en google finance le da un 94% del capital en manos de instituciones, lo cualo es mogollón. Any comments de los guruexpertos del nasdaq?
> 
> ...



Tito Bertok te lo decía 8:

El carbón está en el punto de mira de todos los cortos mientras nigga sigue a los suyo


----------



## mpbk (26 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> os acordáis que os avise del pull al hchi dax? pues ahi tenemos el objetivo 320pips.....
> 
> fieston.



operación del mes y tal.....

320x5 o x10..


de nada, como se nota que nadie lo aprovecho, 0 thanks again:abajo::abajo::abajo::bla::bla::bla::´´´´´(


----------



## MattCoy (26 Mar 2014)

Pues yo hoy he cerrado los ultimos largos que llevaba en el IBEX. Me ha saltado el TP y si hubiera estado atento, posiblemente hubiera podido abrir unos cortos. Segun mi sistema, nos vamos de cabeza al 9700, y despues ya veremos. Si el gap a la baja de mañana no es muy grande, lo mismo abro unos cortos, ya veré...

Salu2


----------



## mpbk (26 Mar 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Pues yo hoy he cerrado los ultimos largos que llevaba en el IBEX. Me ha saltado el TP y si hubiera estado atento, posiblemente hubiera podido abrir unos cortos. Segun mi sistema, nos vamos de cabeza al 9700, y despues ya veremos. Si el gap a la baja de mañana no es muy grande, lo mismo abro unos cortos, ya veré...
> 
> Salu2



pues yo he cerrado dax en maximos y mantengo ibex.


----------



## MattCoy (26 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo he cerrado dax en maximos y mantengo ibex.



Yo hago lo que me dice mi sistema, y afortunadamente, desde hace unos años me va bien. Si mi sistema me dice que venda, vendo y si me dice que compre, compro. Y ahora me dice que nos vamos al 9700, nivel donde posiblemente rebote... Está claro que para ello debe romper el 10000, ya que en ese nivel, aparte de ser un soporte psicologico, podría rebotar porque tenemos una directriz alcista de corto plazo, pero el rebote no creo que sea mucho más arriba de donde ahora mismo estamos. 

Por eso, haciendo un calculo del riesgo y la rentabilidad, creo que puede ser el momento de ponerse corto con un stop ajustado (10200). Si en la primera hora de negociación nos acercamos a ese nivel, entraré con cortos, y si lo superamos, habrá que asumir que me he equivocado... pero siempre perdiendo poco.

Esa es la clave, perder poco cuando uno se equivoca y ganar mucho cuando se acierta


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Mar 2014)

Hoy he vendido las First Solar, parece que se le ha acabado el gas de momento.
De 52 a 69 no está mal y viene bien para enjugar un poco el rojerío de la cuenta en las últimas semanas.


----------



## Tonto Simon (26 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tito Bertok te lo decía 8:
> 
> El carbón está en el punto de mira de todos los cortos mientras nigga sigue a los suyo





> Que soporte se le puede esperar a ANR?
> 
> *Yo la veo en 4,20 cuando el sp corrija.*



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/471820-jugoso-ganar-100-000-usd-bolsa-110.html#post10407502

Desde noviembre algunos avisamos y estamos con el sp en máximos, no quiero pensar cuando corrija.:


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/471820-jugoso-ganar-100-000-usd-bolsa-110.html#post10407502
> 
> Desde noviembre algunos avisamos y estamos con el sp en máximos, no quiero pensar cuando corrija.:



Me duele acertar por Janus que va bastante cargado. Se lo avisé 3 veces pero también es cierto que puede permitirse estar 8-10 años esperando un x3 que seria una revalorización fantástica.

El carbón usano está en acoso y derribo por parte de sus políticos en la Casa Blanca, por la sobreproducción y por el dolar australiano que hace que el carbón australiano sea muy interesante para china. El fracking es la puntilla.

La mejor opción ahora mismo, que no la que más potencial tiene, es Peabody (BTU)


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2014)

suckers aprovechadores del momento. A ver si estáis tan estirados cuando haya platita abundante. Siempre dije que era long term así que no cambiéis las rules a mitad de partido.

Las arch van bien ahora.


----------



## egarenc (26 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> suckers aprovechadores del momento. A ver si estáis tan estirados cuando haya platita abundante. Siempre dije que era long term así que no cambiéis las rules a mitad de partido.
> 
> Las arch van bien ahora.



describe ir bien :rolleye:, llevamos unos días con maximos decrecientes.


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Me duele acertar por Janus que va bastante cargado. Se lo avisé 3 veces pero también es cierto que puede permitirse estar 8-10 años esperando un x3 que seria una revalorización fantástica.
> 
> El carbón usano está en acoso y derribo por parte de sus políticos en la Casa Blanca, por la sobreproducción y por el dolar australiano que hace que el carbón australiano sea muy interesante para china. El fracking es la puntilla.
> 
> La mejor opción ahora mismo, que no la que más potencial tiene, es Peabody (BTU)



Me acuerdo de que hice la pole en ese hilo.. entre y sali palmando 300 merkels en 6,30 o asi .... pero gracias a janus también hice un x2 en prisa.....
Stops amijos... en dlia no lo respete del todo y asi me ha salido y eso que reentrare si tercia.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me acuerdo de que hice la pole en ese hilo.. entre y sali palmando 300 merkels en 6,30 o asi .... pero gracias a janus también hice un x2 en prisa.....
> Stops amijos... en dlia no lo respete del todo y asi me ha salido y eso que reentrare si tercia.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Los SL son de cobardes, eso dicen ::::::

He vito las pautas de precios de algunas tecnológicas usanas: AMZN, Yelp, Pandora, ..... :XX::XX::XX: qué figuras y recortes tochos cuando el SP apenas ha girado un poco y con mucha verguenza ::::::

El giro va a coger a mucha gacelada promediando a la baja y va a ser un desastre :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Los usanos son unos artistas


----------



## ... (27 Mar 2014)

Hoy no se habla de fútbol? :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

Hoy traigo esperanza para anarosas, o más dolor







precio a largo logarítmico


----------



## Chila (27 Mar 2014)

una conga en pandora seria brutal...


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> describe ir bien :rolleye:, llevamos unos días con maximos decrecientes.



es una forma mundana de decir "sky is the limit" :::::: o tal vez "brothers, my ass hurts" ::::::


----------



## boquiman (27 Mar 2014)

Buenos días...

En KimbleCharting recomiendan seguir de cerca al carbón en estos momentos...

Kimble Charting Solutions Blog Â» Is Coal about to heat up and breakout?


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias foristas, a ver como amanecemos hoy...


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias, 

El ibex normalito, las Gowes con trempera matinera


----------



## Tono (27 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Parece que vamos a tener un chaparroncito de guano a la mañana.

Iberdrola a punto de tocar los míticos 5€. Máximo tras máximo sin dar un paso atrás.
(paso atrás que han dado los lloricas del Madrid, jajajajeeejoota :XX


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (27 Mar 2014)

Corto en SAB a 2.193 y 2.172, promedio: 2.184.


----------



## sr.anus (27 Mar 2014)

un poco de guano mañanero


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hoy traigo esperanza para anarosas, o más dolor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con que rebote dentro del triangulo ya he recuperado, así que no es para tanto miedicas. :fiufiu:

Good morning Vietnang !!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

el Ibex tiene toda la pinta de ir a por su objetivo alcista final , mantened largos hasta el venci-miento de abril , las voces dicen 11.xxx :Baile:


----------



## fmc (27 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hoy traigo esperanza para anarosas, o más dolor
> 
> 
> precio a largo logarítmico



Mejor no digas en qué cantidades está la línea azul ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Mar 2014)

Good morning.
Parece que EZENTIS ha iniciado un camino de recuperación de precio.


----------



## MattCoy (27 Mar 2014)

Meted cortos en IBEX, ¿no veis que el jato va largo? Que se lo dicen las voces... serán las de Pandoro 

Yo voy corto desde la apertura, en 10138, pero poco cargado, ya que esperaba cazar algo más arriba, pero no... SL en 10205


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

Bueno en Sabadell hoy junta de accionistas, creo que en principio no se esperan novedades, 3 cnt emn dividendo 1 en pasta y 2 en acciones y poca cosa mas, a ver si hay alguna sorpresa agradable.


----------



## paulistano (27 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno en Sabadell hoy junta de accionistas, creo que en principio no se esperan novedades, 3 cnt emn dividendo 1 en pasta y 2 en acciones y poca cosa mas, a ver si hay alguna sorpresa agradable.



Cuando es el dividendo?


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Cuando es el dividendo?



3 de abril y como fecha para los derechos las 5 sesiones anteriores, asi que no creo que veamos caer a Sabadell estos dias... el tema es que harán luego.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (27 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> 3 de abril y como fecha para los derechos las 5 sesiones anteriores, asi que no creo que veamos caer a Sabadell estos dias... el tema es que harán luego.



O sea que hoy sería la fecha límite en que habría que estar largo para percibirlos, ¿No?


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Mar 2014)

grupo ezentis esta para meterse otra vez, y me estoy pensando Neuron bio.
con la caidita matutina de eurona amplio carga.


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> O sea que hoy sería la fecha límite en que habría que estar largo para percibirlos, ¿No?



Ahora que lo he leido otra vez, lo había entendido mal, son las 5 sesiones anteriores hasta ayer.. asi que por eso lo han estado tirando...
Los dividendos el dia 3 el de efectivo y el 4 el de acciones supongo que la fecha serán los dias anteriores depues del cierre, vamos que el mismo 3 y 4 cotizarán ex-dividendo, creo vamos.


----------



## paulistano (27 Mar 2014)

Pero deberia haber un tiempo para vender los derechos, no?

O directamente te dan acciones??

Me mola mas el sistema del san, dividendo flexible creo que le llaman.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero deberia haber un tiempo para vender los derechos, no?
> 
> O directamente te dan acciones??
> 
> Me mola mas el sistema del san, dividendo flexible creo que le llaman.



Dividendo elección. Este año, me parece que el día 11 de abril es el límite para percibir los dividendos.

PD: Confirmado, el 11 de abril es lo que ellos llaman la Fecha de referencia para la asignación de derechos:

Más info: Santander Dividendo Elección


----------



## IRobot (27 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hoy traigo esperanza para anarosas, o más dolor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como decía José Antonio Madrigal en el vídeo que colgó Rodrigo el Martes, está "golosa, apetecible, baratita, chollito, ahora sí..." :fiufiu:

Lo pueden ver a partir del minuto 19 si no tienen ganas de verse todo el vídeo (aunque es muy recomendable)... :XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...marzo-2014-chicharros-atacan-al-jefe-372.html


----------



## inversobres (27 Mar 2014)

Despues de la pandorada de ayer de usa... hoy europa a su bola. Show must go on.


----------



## NaNDeTe (27 Mar 2014)

Hasta ahi;


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero deberia haber un tiempo para vender los derechos, no?
> 
> O directamente te dan acciones??
> 
> Me mola mas el sistema del san, dividendo flexible creo que le llaman.



Si a mi también me gusta mas la forma del SAN o la pasta directamente... pero bueno, es lo que hay,acciones directamente, están en plan ultraconservador con el dividendo, cosa que en principio debería ser bueno par ala acción... aunque tampoco tengo intenciónde casarme con ella...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Mar 2014)

El ibex se da la vuelta hacia el verde. Limpieza matutina... y a seguir pa'lante


----------



## paulistano (27 Mar 2014)

Amadeus me sacó el otro día a 28,52......bajó un poquito más y otra vez arriba.

Según el del video hay que comprar


----------



## Rodrigo (27 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Hasta ahi;



Dice el CEO de Gowex que ya ha recibido ofertas por el 100% de la compañia, y a no ser que le guste el que y no el cuanto, no se vende.

Gowex afirma que ya han recibido varias ofertas por el 100% de la Compañía | Mabia.es


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Mar 2014)

Mañana viernes 28 de marzo, último día para poder mojar con los próximos dividendos de abril de BBVA.

BBVA aprueba hoy la ecuaci?n de canje: conozca el calendario del dividendo



> BBVA aprueba hoy la ecuación de canje: conozca el calendario del dividendo
> 
> El consejo de administración de BBVA aprobará hoy, miércoles 26, la ecuación de canje del dividendo complementario de 2013, que repartirá bajo la fórmula del Scrip dividend (acciones o efectivo). La entidad entregará en torno a 0,17 euros por título el próximo 17 de abril. Para tener derecho al cobro de este pago, los inversores deberán tener en propiedad las acciones el 28 de marzo.
> [MenÃ©ame]
> ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Mar 2014)

Chinito, golman pone sell sobre suedzucker con precio objetivo 13€


----------



## MattCoy (27 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues termino de cargar cortos, SL 10205, como dije.

A ver que es esto de que se ponga el ibex tan verde...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Bueno, pues termino de cargar cortos, SL 10205, como dije.
> 
> A ver que es esto de que se ponga el ibex tan verde...



que el macd en diario esta cortando hoy al alza y me da que esto no par hasta los 11k ienso:

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 11:03 ----------

pero de torcerse el tema , será justamente ahora asi que cortos 10195 :Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que el macd en diario esta cortando hoy al alza y me da que esto no par hasta los 11k ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 11:03 ----------
> 
> pero de torcerse el tema , será justamente ahora asi que cortos 10195 :Aplauso:



Tan bipolar como siempre.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 11:11 ----------

Subidón de ezentis aunque aún me queda para recuperar... que sufrimiento continuo el del pequeño inversor


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2014)

siempre puede ser un fallo de corte en el macd :rolleye:

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 11:16 ----------

pero vamos que mejor platita en mano :rolleye: cerramos cortitos 10195 en 10160 abrimos larguitos


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Con que rebote dentro del triangulo ya he recuperado, así que no es para tanto miedicas. :fiufiu:
> 
> Good morning Vietnang !!





fmc dijo:


> Mejor no digas en qué cantidades está la línea azul ::






entre 3,20 y 3,80

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 04:20 ----------

viscofan me da que hoy no supera los máximos de ayer ni de palo.

espero equivocar,e


----------



## Galifrey (27 Mar 2014)

Qué bien Carbures.

Y que mal Natra.


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

Sabadell anda debil debil el cabrón, pero lo mas preocupante la mierdavolumen que lleva ultimamente...


----------



## Hannibal (27 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Hasta ahi;



Perdone la pregunta pero, ¿cómo carajos ha sacado el máximo de 27,735 si nunca en la cotización se ha llegado a ese valor? ::


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

divergencias intrahorarias en máximos en el ibex..... vamos a ver qué pasa


----------



## Se vende (27 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Dice el CEO de Gowex que ya ha recibido ofertas por el 100% de la compañia, y a no ser que le guste el que y no el cuanto, no se vende.
> 
> Gowex afirma que ya han recibido varias ofertas por el
> 100% de la Compañía | Mabia.es



Gowex es una gran burbuja, a estos precios solo cotiza expectativas y muyy importantes. Dice que han recibido ofertas por el 100% pero no dice una cuantia 
aproximada de la oferta.


----------



## NaNDeTe (27 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Perdone la pregunta pero, ¿cómo carajos ha sacado el máximo de 27,735 si nunca en la cotización se ha llegado a ese valor? ::



quizas sea una tonteria, pero ya he atinado varios maximos asi, el ibex en octubre ya me dio entorno los 10400 de maximos antes de correccion, aunque aun esta por ver, claro.

Se trata de estirar niveles fibonacci desde minimos hasta que vayan coincidiendo los distintos niveles con las paradas y rebotes que haya ido haciendo el valor durante la subida que aparentemente aun esta por finalizar. Si mientras estiras llega un momento que las paradas o rebotillos coinciden con los fibos, pues resulta un tanto curioso cuanto menos. Con GOW por el momento va clavado


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

De hecho veo tan flojo a Sabedell que me estoy planteando la salida palamando solo una parte de las comisiones...
Cómo lo veis vosotros?
Lo digo porque veo que ni rebota bien , no recupera con la banca mediana... no se , no me huele bien... ojos y eso...


----------



## decloban (27 Mar 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Gowex es una gran burbuja, a estos precios solo cotiza expectativas y muyy importantes.



En la bolsa solo se tiene en cuenta las expectativas futuras no las pasadas ni las actuales. Si entra dinero en Gowex hay que estar ahí, da igual a lo que se dedique y por si nos equivocamos el SL que haga su trabajo.


----------



## Se vende (27 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> En la bolsa solo se tiene en cuenta las expectativas futuras no las pasadas ni las actuales. Si entra dinero en Gowex hay que estar ahí, da igual a lo que se dedique y por si nos equivocamos el SL que haga su trabajo.



SL con un mercado cerrado no sirve para nada a cuanto abra te lo tienes que comer. Para mi con las expectativas que dice capitalizar 1500 millones me parece una locura, si anunciase esas expectativas con unos ingresos de 300 millones pues vale tiene riesgo pero se acepta pero unos ingresos de 180? Como algun dia anuncie algo que no guste amanece con un -20 o -30%. S2


----------



## inversobres (27 Mar 2014)

Hoy es un dia importantisimo. Despues de la barrida de ayer en usa, presentan datos de PIB. Puede ser el pepinazo final.


----------



## decloban (27 Mar 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Como algun dia anuncie algo que no guste amanece con un -20 o -30%. S2



¿Y? ¿los que entraron en otoño cuanto llevan ganado?, ¿que les supone que habrá con un -20%?

Para algo esta la gestión de capitales, cuando se entra no se sabe cuanto vas a ganar pero si cuanto vas a perder.


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> SL con un mercado cerrado no sirve para nada a cuanto abra te lo tienes que comer. Para mi con las expectativas que dice capitalizar 1500 millones me parece una locura, si anunciase esas expectativas con unos ingresos de 300 millones pues vale tiene riesgo pero se acepta pero unos ingresos de 180? Como algun dia anuncie algo que no guste amanece con un -20 o -30%. S2



Ese miedo tengo yo con Eurona, pero bueno llevo poquitas, el viernes junta de accionistas y a ver que pasa, como algo no guste nos jamamos un buen ostion porque además la acción no es muy liquida (como gow) como guste nos jamamos lo mismo pero en otro resultado... a lo largo de hoy veré si me quedo al gambling o no.


----------



## Tono (27 Mar 2014)

Felicidades a los Iberdroleros.

Y a los del Atlético.
y a los del Barsa.

Y mi más sentido pésame a las plañideras.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (27 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> De hecho veo tan flojo a Sabedell que me estoy planteando la salida palamando solo una parte de las comisiones...
> Cómo lo veis vosotros?
> Lo digo porque veo que ni rebota bien , no recupera con la banca mediana... no se , no me huele bien... ojos y eso...



Pienso que o baja para más tarde subir, o baja para bajar. Pero a corto plazo pienso que baja.

Desde que tocó máximos me recuerda no sé por qué a EZENTIS. Pero aún así fui tan tonto de seguir largo desde máximos.

Con EZE tuve la misma sensación que con SAB. Estaba muy alcista, al tocar máximos bajó pero aparentando recuperarse, sin embargo cada vez cerraba un poco más abajo menos algunas sesiones que daban esperanza, y al final está donde está...


----------



## Tono (27 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero deberia haber un tiempo para vender los derechos, no?
> 
> O directamente te dan acciones??
> 
> Me mola mas el sistema del san, dividendo flexible creo que le llaman.



Con el valor alcista y apostando a largo lo mejor es coger acciones. Te ahorras además a Montoro.
Si lo que vas es a corto, coger el dinero y olvidarse. Pájaro en mano mejor que ciento volando.

Hoy veo las 358 acciones que me 'regalaron' en Iberdrola superando ya los 5€ y lloro de alegría. Teniendo en cuenta además la revalorización añadida. Pero si el valor hubiera bajado eso que hubiera perdido en el momento de vender.


----------



## ... (27 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Felicidades a los Iberdroleros.
> 
> Y a los del Atlético.
> y a los del Barsa.
> ...



El Sevilla me alegró ayer la noche y hoy Amadeus la mañana


----------



## paulistano (27 Mar 2014)

Esto es una gacela después de ver el famoso video de ayer







---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 13:05 ----------

Y este el Jato cuando se pone corto


----------



## NaNDeTe (27 Mar 2014)

Esta vela corta y su volumen en FCC mensual puede que nos esten avisando de acumulacion ante una fuerte subida, aunque el MACD parece que quiere girarse









Aqui en semanal MACD parece querer rebotar en directriz ascendente y el precio parece haber rebotado en MM200









En diario, las barras de este mes parecen estar dibujando un HCHi...

Sumando que el sentimiento general en FCC es pesimista... me tienta


----------



## MattCoy (27 Mar 2014)

IBEX rojo y mis cortos en verde... me he salvado por 5 puntos, maximo intradia en 10200, mi SL en 10205.

Modifico el SL para pillar al menos las comisiones y me voy a comer. Esta tarde tengo que dar un curso, asi que ya os leeré mañana.

Suerte y plusvalias a todos


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Soy yo o las americanas tienen exactamente la misma pinta que ayer. 
Verdecico que si que no para luego liarla parda al final de la sesión.


----------



## paulistano (27 Mar 2014)

JOder las Sabadell.....me da que como rompa los 2,165 para abajo....tenemos fiesshhhta...a ver si aguanta


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

viscofan que no puede con máximos de ayer

grrr


edito: YUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ... (27 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> JOder las Sabadell.....me da que como rompa los 2,165 para abajo....tenemos fiesshhhta...a ver si aguanta



A ver si rompe y podemos pillarlas más baratas


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Soy yo o las americanas tienen exactamente la misma pinta que ayer.
> Verdecico que si que no para luego liarla parda al final de la sesión.



Vale me quedo mucho más tranquilo. 
Vamos para abajo directamente gracias a la décima que han perdido de GDP :ouch:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vale me quedo mucho más tranquilo.
> Vamos para abajo directamente gracias a la décima que han perdido de GDP :ouch:



Pues no sé yo... la preapertura ha sido ligeramente bajista.

Preapertura Wall Street: futuros ligeramente bajistas tras una batería de indicadores - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2014)

el Ibex esta fueltecito , ya solo falta superar la bajista de corto plazo en 10270 aprox y volaremos :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

menudos vaivenes el SP


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2014)

cerramos largos 10165 en 10195 y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

Sabadell parece que quiere espabilar, Paulistano a ver si jodemos esos cortos al señor Burbujo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Mar 2014)

pecata te acompaña en ezentis, a ver si hay suerte y el 2 de abril nos dan buenas noticias...


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Mar 2014)

Vaya limpieza criminal de largos en el S&P. 

Se pondrá a subir ahora.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (27 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sabadell parece que quiere espabilar, Paulistano a ver si jodemos esos cortos al señor Burbujo...




Parece que en ello estáis.. ¬¬

Me tengo que ir y no sé si dejar abierto el corto o qué. A saber cómo abre esto mañana.


----------



## Chila (27 Mar 2014)

es un cohete? Es un avion? Es superman?
Nooooo es Gowex!!


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Vaya limpieza criminal de largos en el S&P.
> 
> Se pondrá a subir ahora.



mmm yo creo que empezamos a marcar el mínimo de mañana :: por debajo del 10.100 seguro 


vamos visco! hasta 38,45 go go


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pecata te acompaña en ezentis, a ver si hay suerte y el 2 de abril nos dan buenas noticias...



Ezentis las incluiré en mi testamento como Atman las anr.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

Cae un avión de pasajeros al mar cerca de Gran Canaria Un avión con pasajeros ha caído hoy al mar a dos millas de la costa este de Gran Canaria, según han informado el servicio de emergencias 112. Se desconoce la compañía aérea a la que pertenece el aparato y el número de pasajeros que van a bordo


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cae un avión de pasajeros al mar cerca de Gran Canaria Un avión con pasajeros ha caído hoy al mar a dos millas de la costa este de Gran Canaria, según han informado el servicio de emergencias 112. Se desconoce la compañía aérea a la que pertenece el aparato y el número de pasajeros que van a bordo



Joder... vaya racha que llevamos...

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 16:17 ----------

Es cosa mía o el Nasdaq va derecho a por los 4100?


----------



## kuroi (27 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cae un avión de pasajeros al mar cerca de Gran Canaria Un avión con pasajeros ha caído hoy al mar a dos millas de la costa este de Gran Canaria, según han informado el servicio de emergencias 112. Se desconoce la compañía aérea a la que pertenece el aparato y el número de pasajeros que van a bordo



+ info:

http://www.canarias7.es/articulo.cfm?id=331593

Falsa alarma: Se trata de un barco con forma de avión a la altura de la costa de Telde - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas


----------



## juanfer (27 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cae un avión de pasajeros al mar cerca de Gran Canaria Un avión con pasajeros ha caído hoy al mar a dos millas de la costa este de Gran Canaria, según han informado el servicio de emergencias 112. Se desconoce la compañía aérea a la que pertenece el aparato y el número de pasajeros que van a bordo







¿Que pasa en la cotizacion cuando una compañia aérea tiene un siniestros de estos?


----------



## Hannibal (27 Mar 2014)

kuroi dijo:


> + info:
> 
> http://www.canarias7.es/articulo.cfm?id=331593
> 
> Falsa alarma: Se trata de un barco con forma de avión a la altura de la costa de Telde - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas



Un barco con forma de avión? Wtf?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

La madre que me parió...
Fomento y Aena desmienten a Emergencias de Canarias, que había informado de un accidente aéreo


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2014)

vamos coño a minimos  :abajo:


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Mar 2014)

Igual es el avion de Malasia que ha entrado en un bucle espaciotiempo y se puso corto con el gato al llegar a Canarias

Modo magufo on


----------



## kuroi (27 Mar 2014)

fuente: Forocoches


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Mar 2014)

Estoy alucinada con Gowex

Compraría mas pero me da mieditis


----------



## Hannibal (27 Mar 2014)

kuroi dijo:


> fuente: Forocoches



No me diga mas, este es de los q hacen prospecciones de repsol

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

vamos SP!!! hasta abajo!

fuera de visco


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Mar 2014)

13TV prohíbe a La Sexta utilizar sus imágenes por "denigrar" a sus presentadores - Ecoteuve.es

jajajajajajajajaa, se denigran ellos solos...


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño a miniNos  :abajo:





123456789 y 10


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

Mierda parece que habemus guano y yo en el puto móvil sin haber puesto aun el stop al sabadell ni a eurona...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (27 Mar 2014)

La hipersensibilidad al 1840... como se rompa... uy!


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Mar 2014)

si queréis echar unos cortos como dios manda, tengo un artículo de rankia de un verdadero genio. Si os animáis la empresa en cuestión es Starbucks

Enciclopedia de Valores Nasdaq (XXVII): Starbucks Corporation,Danger Zone - Rankia


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Mar 2014)

ibex la locomotora de Europa, dios no baja ni con agua caliente


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

Sois unos asustaviejas cabrones... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2014)

no se porque me huelo un gap a la baja en el Ibex para mañana :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (27 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> La hipersensibilidad al 1840... como se rompa... uy!



El ultimo mínimo fue la crisis de de ukrania y fue 1830. 

Si se pierde, sera interesante.

El mes que viene hay menos droga de la fed en los mercados.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Mar 2014)

Este Ibex... ni fu ni fa.

Es posible que mañana asistamos a un posible castañazo... los 10.2xx es un techo MUY DURO.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Mar 2014)

Me he apuntado a un curso de Activotrader 

Les conocen?


----------



## Rodrigo (27 Mar 2014)

Joder llevo siguiendo a Gowex desde los 5€ por recomendacion de un forero de otro sitio.

Joder...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Mar 2014)

Bueno,lo de ANR ya pasa de castaño oscuro,es que no es ya ni el sector porque ninguna otra cae como esta,que es dia si dia tambien.Y lo peor es que sera deshacerse de ella y empezar a subir,como si lo viese...::


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Joder llevo siguiendo a Gowex desde los 5€ por recomendacion de un forero de otro sitio.
> 
> Joder...



Moi aussi. Bueno desde los 5 € no, que entre más tarde

Estoy mareada :ouch:
Feliz 
y no se si comprar o vender :


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2014)

mantengo cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## inversobres (27 Mar 2014)

Cierre en 10200 clavados, el guano no va a acabar... oh!


----------



## Bronx (27 Mar 2014)

yo estoy como tu, hasta la polla de la mierda esta.
Estoy por cortar esta sangría de una vez


ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,lo de ANR ya pasa de castaño oscuro,es que no es ya ni el sector porque ninguna otra cae como esta,que es dia si dia tambien.Y lo peor es que sera deshacerse de ella y empezar a subir,como si lo viese...::


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Han aprobado en el senado americano sanciones a Rusia y ayudas a Ucrania. 
Esto va para largo.....


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Han aprobado en el senado americano sanciones a Rusia y ayudas a Ucrania.
> Esto va para largo.....



Mañana puede haber una posible barra libre de guano para todos... :8:

El gato igual acaba mojando y todo :


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Mar 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,lo de ANR ya pasa de castaño oscuro,es que no es ya ni el sector porque ninguna otra cae como esta,que es dia si dia tambien.Y lo peor es que sera deshacerse de ella y empezar a subir,como si lo viese...::



la estaba viendo y me he acordado de tí. 

Me voy a hacer los deberes:

no venderé anarrosa
no venderé anarrosa
no venderé anarrosa
no ve.....


----------



## Rodrigo (27 Mar 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> yo estoy como tu, hasta la polla de la mierda esta.
> Estoy por cortar esta sangría de una vez



Janus es un crack y pobablemente tambien acierte con esta, pero.. es pronto, igual que era pronto comprar FCC a 20 cuando bajaba de 80, pero desde minimos ha hecho un x3.

ANR es bajista, por lo tanto vender.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Mañana puede haber una posible barra libre de guano para todos... :8:
> 
> El gato igual acaba mojando y todo :



Veremos como acaban hoy los índices pero en general tiene pinta de lateral para una temporadita.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Mar 2014)

Es que es como dices. Estoy más que seguro que si vendo ahora mañana sube un 10% y recupera los 7€ en un mes...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Es que es como dices. Estoy más que seguro que si vendo ahora mañana sube un 10% y recupera los 7€ en un mes...



Honestamente,yo creo que las aguanto solo por eso,si pega el petardazo despues de vender,seria tan humillante que ya no podria volver a entrar al foro con esta cuenta,tendria que hacerme una nueva


----------



## atman (27 Mar 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> si queréis echar unos cortos como dios manda, tengo un artículo de rankia de un verdadero genio. Si os animáis la empresa en cuestión es Starbucks
> 
> Enciclopedia de Valores Nasdaq (XXVII): Starbucks Corporation,Danger Zone - Rankia



Anda! Para que no se me alborote el oso de tanto esperar al guano, mientras andaba a otras cosas, pedí prestadas algunas StarSucks a 79 en octubre, y me tumbaron la mitad en 82. Ahora, veremos a donde me llevan.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> la estaba viendo y me he acordado de tí.
> 
> Me voy a hacer los deberes:
> 
> ...



Sin ánimo de tocar las pelotas y metiéndome donde nadie me llama. 
Si entrabais a largo plazo (años?) no tiene sentido mirar el valor todos los días.
Si entrabais a corto plazo está claro que ha sido un fatal fail y que deberíais haber cortado la sangría mucho antes.
Entrar para largo y luego pensar a corto plazo es como mover la portería de sitio a mitad de partido. Al final lo más fácil es que la caguéis y acabéis vendiendo en el peor momento. 
Yo si fuera vosotros no tengo ni idea de que haría la verdad pero hoy mejor que mañana trataría de decidir por donde va a ir mi estrategia y asumiría consecuencias (pérdidas hoy si voy a corto plazo) o más riesgos dejando el valor correr y metiéndolo en un sitio donde no vuelva a verlo hasta dentro de 2 o 3 años.
Y que conste que os lo dice alguien que posiblemente en algunas posiciones tenga más perdidas que vosotros en ANR.


----------



## MattCoy (27 Mar 2014)

Al final, saltó el SL, ni ganancias ni perdidas, mañana será otro dia... y saldrán otros trenes que poder coger

Edito: viendo que el gato se ha puesto corto, creo que sería el momento de haber ido con largos a muerte


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Mañana puede haber una posible barra libre de guano para todos... :8:
> 
> El gato igual acaba mojando y todo :



maña la hay fijo. me apuesto unas birras virtuales. me daban 3 mínimos para jue-vie-lun. y sabiendo que fallan por un día a veces, el abanico se ampliaba a jue-martes

Lo que significa:

minimo el jueves y otro el lunes y parriba un poco (descartada)
minimo el viernes solo y parriba un poco (seria por debajo de 10.100)
minimo el viernes y martes y parriba un poco.


claro que también me daba un maximo ayer en viscofa, aunque aplicando que falla por un día a veces, lo ha hecho hoy


----------



## Galifrey (27 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Qué bien Carbures.
> 
> Y que mal Natra.




Mal Carbures.

Peor Natra.


P.D: quería estar en una empresa del MAB y dudaba entre Gowex y Carbures. Parecía tarde para las dos y finalmente me decidí por Carbures porque lo de gowex sigo sin entenderlo, no entiendo que cojones ofrecen que no pueda ofrecer cualquier otra empresa que se meta en el asunto. Pero mira, de momento el mercado parece que no piensa igual. Dicho lo cual yo me mantendré en carbures como mínimo hasta que entre en el continuo.


----------



## Rodrigo (27 Mar 2014)

Yo tambien metiendome donde no me llaman creo que lo de "largo plazo" es una manera de autoengañarse, a nadie le gusta ver su cartera en rojo quiera vender en abril o en 2017.

Yo creo que es mejor vender y recomprar mas abajo cuando empiece a subir (que algun le tocara digo yo)

Y yo lo digo porque en el pasado me autoengañaba y ::


----------



## mpbk (27 Mar 2014)

que pasa ignorantes hacia mi.

hoy e comprado suedzucker a 19.8, ezentis y ence., best me.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Yo tambien metiendome donde no me llaman creo que lo de "largo plazo" es una manera de autoengañarse, a nadie le gusta ver su cartera en rojo quiera vender en abril o en 2017.
> 
> Yo creo que es mejor vender y recomprar mas abajo cuando empiece a subir (que algun le tocara digo yo)
> 
> Y yo lo digo porque en el pasado me autoengañaba y ::



No lo se... hay valores que sabes que vas a largo porque lo que esperas es un cambio de dirección de la empresa, de sector, etc. que no se suele hacer de manera inmediata y consideras que es buen momento para entrar. Con este tipo de valores es realmente jodido encontrar el punto exacto de entrada y lo normal es que te zampes buenas pérdidas un tiempecito hasta que la cosa se endereza (o no).
Luego pueden pasar cosas que te hagan reconsiderar la estrategia o bien porque vas petado de plusvalías (caso PLUG) o porque ha cambiado el escenario, la empresa o lo que sea (dejémoslo en "otros casos" ).
Lo de vender y recomprar está bien como teoría pero lo cierto es que es casi imposible encontrar el mejor punto para vender y comprar y al final lo que suele pasar (por lo menos a mi que debo ser muy torpe) es a que el valor pega un subidón que no esperas y acabas comprando más caro siguiendo el precio.
De todas formas estos es como todo en esta vida. Lo peor es ir cambiando de parecer cada 5 minutos sin un fundamento claro.


----------



## atman (27 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que pasa ignorantes hacia mi.
> 
> hoy e comprado suedzucker a 19.8, ezentis y ence., best me.



Suerte...!


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Yo tambien metiendome donde no me llaman creo que lo de "largo plazo" es una manera de autoengañarse, a nadie le gusta ver su cartera en rojo quiera vender en abril o en 2017.
> 
> Yo creo que es mejor vender y recomprar mas abajo cuando empiece a subir (que algun le tocara digo yo)
> 
> Y yo lo digo porque en el pasado me autoengañaba y ::









---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 11:23 ----------

El líder de la patronal CEL: «El trabajador debería pagar 45 días por año a la empresa que lo despide» - León - Diario de León

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 11:24 ----------

ANR en 4,13 está justo justo por debajo de la primera raya de ayer..... a ver si rebota un poco para darles alegrías


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Manda pelotas que el Nasdaq se esté llevando la peor parte de todo el lío este de los bancos americanos :ouch:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sin ánimo de tocar las pelotas y metiéndome donde nadie me llama.
> Si entrabais a largo plazo (años?) no tiene sentido mirar el valor todos los días.
> Si entrabais a corto plazo está claro que ha sido un fatal fail y que deberíais haber cortado la sangría mucho antes.
> Entrar para largo y luego pensar a corto plazo es como mover la portería de sitio a mitad de partido. Al final lo más fácil es que la caguéis y acabéis vendiendo en el peor momento.
> ...



Pero si está claro, pero bueno, al menos que tengamos el derecho al autoflagelo público, digo yo. Esto es como una terapia de grupo, al ser varios los perjudicados pues como que las penas en compañia se llevan mejor. La posis en perdidas a largo son los fallos de la operativa a corto, y como bien dices pues que tire la primer piedra quien esté libre de culpa. En este caso yo personalmente me las he quedado porque tengo bastantes razones para pensar que el carbón remontará, antes o después, pero lo hará.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que pasa ignorantes hacia mi.
> 
> hoy e comprado suedzucker a 19.8, ezentis y ence., best me.



Claro claro.... el sabado segun tu propio post tenias suedzuker y con tu bola de cristal has preveido la caida de hoy y has recomprado todo en uno... montate un foro y llenalo de tus troles


----------



## Tono (27 Mar 2014)

Mañana Iberdrola puede tener otro gran día.
En la junta de accionistas se aprobará la amortización del 2% de las acciones, lo que además garantiza dividendos futuros.

*La junta de Iberdrola aprobará reducir capital en un 2% para mantener la política de dividendo*



> En concreto, la propuesta consiste en reducir el número de acciones mediante la amortización de alrededor de 91,3 millones de títulos en autocartera, equivalentes al 1,43% del capital, y mediante la adquisición de un máximo de otros 42,2 millones de títulos, o de un 0,66% del capital.



La junta de Iberdrola aprobará reducir capital en un 2% para mantener la política de dividendo


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero si está claro, pero bueno, al menos que tengamos el derecho al autoflagelo público, digo yo. Esto es como una terapia de grupo, al ser varios los perjudicados pues como que las penas en compañia se llevan mejor. La posis en perdidas a largo son los fallos de la operativa a corto, y como bien dices pues que tire la primer piedra quien esté libre de culpa. En este caso yo personalmente me las he quedado porque tengo bastantes razones para pensar que el carbón remontará, antes o después, pero lo hará.



Lo vuestro es autoflagelo público y lo mío interiorización por repetición.
Yo soy el primero que va contando por aquí mis penas y glorias y de vez en cuando me gusta repetir que hay que cumplir las reglas que se marca uno en alto para no ser débil


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo vuestro es autoflagelo público y lo mío interiorización por repetición.
> Yo soy el primero que va contando por aquí mis penas y glorias y de vez en cuando me gusta repetir que hay que cumplir las reglas que se marca uno en alto para no ser débil



y lo que aprendemos los demás!!!! también cuenta


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Mar 2014)

¿polémica con las anarrosas y el corto-largo placismo?
Así animamos el hilo. Les voy a contar lo que le pasó a "un amigo".
Mi amigo como buen burbujista no invirtió en ladrillo, pero pensó ir haciendo una cartera a largoplazo, pensando en la jubilación. Un Buy&Hold de libro.
Aparte de tener vista y huir de esas acciones sobre valoradas y que iban a petar cuando estallara la burbuja (bancos, constructoras ...), también era un poco verde (viejo verde no, maduro ecologista) y pensó que a largoplazo el peak oil haría que las nuevas energías renovables eran el futuro y fue comprando gamesas y solarias.
En esto que, llegó la crisis USA y luego la Europedo-hispánica y, aunque tenía pérdidas, pensaba que era una oportunidad de comprar más barato (Voy a largo y no me hace falta) y así llegó a tener gamesas a 7 euros y solarias a 3.

A todo esto, el gobierno cambiaba cada vez la que le daba la gana las leyes, incluso retroactivamente, jodiendo el mercado de estas empresas y haciendo quebrar a multitud de familias que habían puesto sus ahorros (incluso créditos) en huertos solares.

Y se alegró de no haberse metido en algo así, y sus acciones siguieron bajando, y aunque cada vez estaban más baratas ya no se fiaba, y no compró solarias a sesenta céntimos y gamesas a euro porque no tenía claro el futuro de esas empresas.

Y empezaron a subir, y seguía sin fiarse, y como creía en el sector invirtió en solares chinas y americanas (más internacionales, pensó).

Y tuvo plusvalías, entró y se salió varias veces y en casi todas ganó pero menos que si hubiera mantenido. Si hubiera mantenido las primeras compras podría haber duplicado. Por suerte, decidió salir y dejar el último dolar a otros. Y no perdió.

Pero ese año Gamesa seguía subiendo, y solaria también. Y pensó acumular algo en su ahorro a largo plazo pero no gamesa a 3,5 porque había triplicado y estaba ya "cara" compró solaria a 1,40.

Mientras tanto, anuncian que Solaria cierra su fábrica y piensa que ahí no le pillan, las vende, adios a la mitad de la hucha.
Mientras tanto gamesa pasa de los siete euros y comienza a ver verde en lo que llevaba años rojo incluso en un -80%. Mirando hacia atras ¿debía haber arriesgado y promediado a 2 o a 3? En solaria no salió bien.

Excusas por la chapa, lo que quiero decir es que hay que tener criterio pero no "casarse" con los valores y adaptarse a la tendencia del mercado. Dificil ¿no?


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2014)

Los ano-rrotos la cagasteis en la entrada de un valor en primaria bajista y la cagareis en la salida por desesperación.

Pensad que es un dinero a años vista con un riesgo de x0 y un reward de x6.

Cuando desesperados las queráis vender, ahí estará tito Bertok comprandoos el papel ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

Dudley (FED) anticipa problemas para Fed conforme evolucione su política monetaria


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los ano-rrotos la cagasteis en la entrada de un valor en primaria bajista y la cagareis en la salida por desesperación.
> 
> Pensad que es un dinero a años vista con un riesgo de x0 y un reward de x6.
> 
> Cuando desesperados las queráis vender, ahí estará tito Bertok comprandoos el papel ::::::



Vender? nosotros? pero que dices? si ya están remontando. Hoy ya han cerrado en verde con todos los indices usanos en red ::


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana Iberdrola puede tener otro gran día.
> En la junta de accionistas se aprobará la amortización del 2% de las acciones, lo que además garantiza dividendos futuros.
> 
> *La junta de Iberdrola aprobará reducir capital en un 2% para mantener la política de dividendo*
> ...



Casualmente hoy se ha reunido con:












---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 14:15 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Vender? nosotros? pero que dices? si ya están remontando. Hoy ya han cerrado en verde con todos los indices usanos en red ::



max y min decrecientes

me dan los 3,75 en diarios y 3,25 en semanales

el probelma es que las bandas esas bajan a la misma velocidad que el precio, por lo que es necesario que se precipite un poco más para rebotar de verdad


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿polémica con las anarrosas y el corto-largo placismo?
> Así animamos el hilo. Les voy a contar lo que le pasó a "un amigo".
> Mi amigo como buen burbujista no invirtió en ladrillo, pero pensó ir haciendo una cartera a largoplazo, pensando en la jubilación. Un Buy&Hold de libro.
> Aparte de tener vista y huir de esas acciones sobre valoradas y que iban a petar cuando estallara la burbuja (bancos, constructoras ...), también era un poco verde (viejo verde no, maduro ecologista) y pensó que a largoplazo el peak oil haría que las nuevas energías renovables eran el futuro y fue comprando gamesas y solarias.
> ...



Yo tengo un amigo de un amigo que.... Ná es coñá 
Por lo que dices tu amigo no tenía la cosa muy bien diversificada y estaba muy centrado en una serie de empresas de un sector muy concreto, en un país muy "especial". 
A parte de diversificar (sectorialmente, geográficamente, etc) hay otra técnica que podría haber ayudado a tu amigo verde que es hacer la técnica del robot. 
Consiste en meter pasta de manera mecánica y periódica en esas empresas cada x tiempo. Dependiendo de la capacidad de ahorro para la inversión podría ser 1.000€ al mes, cada 3 meses o al año da igual pero la idea es comprar independientemente del precio que tenga la acción.
Los inconvenientes son que pagas más comisiones y que tienes que tener cierta capacidad de ahorro para poder ejecutarlo de forma mecánica. También hay que ser mucho más selecto eligiendo sólo empresas con un historial cojonudo y por supuesto nada de coderes, prisas, y por supuesto nada que dependa de la casta.
Empresas que para mí son ideales para hacer eso son MANH, MGIC, JDG.L, BME, MSFT, ITX... y muchísimas más de todos los tamaños, colores, sectores y nacionalidades que han demostrado durante los últimos años capacidad de crecimiento y recuperación cuando la cosa no hay ido también.
Por eso soy muy pesado con los fundamentales ( aunque de vez en cuando vaya al casino y me guste probar las DLIAs, XXII Y las INOs...) y le doy bastante menos peso o ninguno al A.T.
FIN DE CHAPA

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 21:20 ----------

Hablando de todo un poco bravo por INO, DLIA y BLDP!! 
XXII la cabrona todavía se resiste ::


----------



## Hannibal (27 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿polémica con las anarrosas y el corto-largo placismo?
> Así animamos el hilo. Les voy a contar lo que le pasó a "un amigo".
> Mi amigo como buen burbujista no invirtió en ladrillo, pero pensó ir haciendo una cartera a largoplazo, pensando en la jubilación. Un Buy&Hold de libro.
> Aparte de tener vista y huir de esas acciones sobre valoradas y que iban a petar cuando estallara la burbuja (bancos, constructoras ...), también era un poco verde (viejo verde no, maduro ecologista) y pensó que a largoplazo el peak oil haría que las nuevas energías renovables eran el futuro y fue comprando gamesas y solarias.
> ...



Yo soy joven y si algo tengo claro es que si voy a invertir para años, nunca jamas lo haré en este país con gobiernos que hoy dicen a y mañana b.
Por extensión, tampoco invertire en planes de pensiones ni en los nuevos productos de jubilación que están pensando implementar con una fiscalidad "muy atractiva" como han puesto hoy en un hilo de este foro que incluiría depósitos o fondos de inversión. Hoy es muy atractivo, si, pero si algo nos dice la experiencia es que dentro de x años,cuando haya muchos millones en el redil, subirán la fiscalidad para rescatar ese dinero. 
Mi idea de jubilación es invertir mi dinero en bolsa por mi cuenta. Obviamente, cuando tenga mas capital diversificare con mas depósitos, fondos etc que ya se que el gobierno también puede meter mano ahí.. pero al menos no he picado un señuelo.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los ano-rrotos la cagasteis en la entrada de un valor en primaria bajista y la cagareis en la salida por desesperación.
> 
> Pensad que es un dinero a años vista con un riesgo de x0 y un reward de x6.
> 
> Cuando desesperados las queráis vender, ahí estará tito Bertok comprandoos el papel ::::::



pues date prisa porque tienes las arch más caras que cuando otros las hemos comprado ::


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Y otra cosa (parezco Colombo coño!) 
Hay que estar al loro de GNRC. Como sabemos cuando hay inviernos chungos la economía usana se resiente pero no tanto algunas empresas de servicios a aseguradoras y suministradoras de material para el madmax. Dentro de la segunda categoría se puede englobar GNRC que suministra entre otras cosas generadores eléctricos que son bastante usados cuando el mundo se hunde por esos lares.
Vamos a ver que resultados dan para el Q1 de este año pero yo y mi bola de cristal pensamos que pueden ser buenos.
GNRC aunque pertenece a lo que podríamos llamar empresas cíclicas tienen una tendencia siemprearribista que la hace ideal para la técnica del robot también conocida como técnica del robotpoli


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2014)

The numbers are singing (short interes in Arch)

Settlement Date	Short Interest	Avg Daily Share Volume	Days To Cover
3/14/2014 34,793,858	7,546,471 4.610613
2/28/2014 42,322,604	8,196,324 5.163608
2/14/2014 41,578,075	12,223,087 3.401602
1/31/2014 38,479,526	8,312,735 4.628985


----------



## kilipdg (27 Mar 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Mal Carbures.
> 
> Peor Natra.
> 
> ...



Fácil, ofrecen wifi gratis ganando dinero, fórmula que de momento ninguna empresa ha podido igualar, por lo tanto no tiene competencia a nivel mundial, y eso es lo que refleja la cotización. También se refleja en la cotización el plan de negocio, con crecimientos anuales del 60% que no se consiguen, si no que se superan.

Van camino de convertirse en la VISA de las redes inalámbricas. Potencial, buena gestión, ambición, crecimiento, beneficios y producto no les falla.

Si no se tuercen las cosas, esta empresa tiene un futuro muy muy grande.


----------



## decloban (27 Mar 2014)

Ayer ACS me dio entrada y hoy Javier Alfayate indica compra.

El trío calaveras: ACS, Saint Gobain y Royal Boskalis | Acciones de Bolsa

¿Opiniones a corto plazo?, ¿entro mañana a mercado?.


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Mar 2014)

Robopoli, lo del método del robot, mmm. No veo claro eso de comprar automáticamente, sobre todo por las comisiones, pero también por tratar de comprar en precios, en una acción en tendencia y a largoplazo, lo mejor es comprar en soportes.
Lo de diversificar 3/4 de lo mismo, si el capital no es muy grande no puedes picotear, se lo comen las comisiones.
En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es en comprar "buenas" empresas, aunque lo dificil es saber lo ciertas o no que son las cuentas.
Suerte en tus aventuras chicharreras, te debo unas cañas por las pilas. Me salió bien.

Hannibal, yo antes también era más joven ;-) y si me he dado de cuenta de algo es que TODOS los gobiernos mienten (al menos los que yo conozco) pero hay que saber intepretar esas falacias.
Por ejemplo ahora como la gente ya está escamada de los planes de pensiones estan hablando de poder asimilar esas "ventajas fiscales" a carteras particulares.
Lo han comparado como con las cuentas vivienda de hace años, antes de la burbuja (esas que si no comprabas el zulo sobre valorado o de la cooperativa o promotora quebrada, luego tenías que devolver lo que habías deducido con intereses)

No se puede invertir pensando en Hacienda (al menos los pobres que no tenemos SICAVs o fundaciones): Me alegro de tener que pagar las plusvis de las pilas, ojala ganara un 20% mensual, aunque se quedara en un 15 o en un 10 porque el resto se lo quedara Montoro.
Igual que me arrepiento de no haber vendido en 2008 o 2009, en parte por no tener plusvalias que compensar con las pérdidas que habría tenido (menores que las que he llegado a soportar en 2013).


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

Me da, por si interesa, que mañana o lunes *igual *les meten rejonazo durente el día a Bankia o mañana a Cementos.

con estos 2 ya hice pasta hace 2 meses, vamos a ver si se dejan entrar mañana, muy abajo.

Y que Atresmedia y Nico están cerca, un par de días o tres para entrar para un rebote a priori


----------



## Chila (27 Mar 2014)

El metodo del robot, con bestinver.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ayer ACS me dio entrada y hoy Javier Alfayate indica compra.
> 
> El trío calaveras: ACS, Saint Gobain y Royal Boskalis | Acciones de Bolsa
> 
> ¿Opiniones a corto plazo?, ¿entro mañana a mercado?.



Yo no tengo tanta idea como él, pero creo que en el momentum a 12 días, está dando una divergencia como un camión, pero habiendo superado el 23fibo de la caída....

yo apuesto a que el lunes mínimos más abajo que el que marque mañana. Está en un canal alcista desde el 3 de marzo. El máximo mañana pasa por 27.90 aprox.


yo creo que es prudente esperar, claro que yo no voy como él con cerca de máximos y a ver si rompe con riesgo bajo


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Robopoli, lo del método del robot, mmm. No veo claro eso de comprar automáticamente, sobre todo por las comisiones, pero también por tratar de comprar en precios, en una acción en tendencia y a largoplazo, lo mejor es comprar en soportes.
> Lo de diversificar 3/4 de lo mismo, si el capital no es muy grande no puedes picotear, se lo comen las comisiones.
> En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es en comprar "buenas" empresas, aunque lo dificil es saber lo ciertas o no que son las cuentas.
> Suerte en tus aventuras chicharreras, te debo unas cañas por las pilas. Me salió bien.



Por eso lo de tener buenas comisiones es crítico. Con IB la compra y venta de acciones americanas para cantidades modestas ronda el dólar. Pon que al año consigues ahorrar $3.000 para invertir. Pon que quieres diversificar en 15 empresas. Eso te da un montante de 200$ por valor a 1$ por compra te dale a un 0,5% de comisión que teniendo en cuenta que hablamos a largo plazo es irrisorio. Todo esto es llevándolo un poco al extremo para ilustrar que sí se puede invertir pequeñas cantidades y aún así sacar rentabilidades. Lógicamente si en vez de 200$ por empresa son 2.000 o 20.000 mucho mejor.
Sobre los impuestos lo veo igual de crítico o más y sobre todo si las cantidades son pequeñas porque sí haces mete sacas te cargas todo el potencial que tiene el interés compuesto SALVO que inviertas como empresa en cuyo caso te da igual porque al cierre de tu ejercicio tributas por tus posiciones hayas vendido o no.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 22:59 ----------




Chila dijo:


> El metodo del robot, con bestinver.



Si. Eso por descontado pero con acciones también se puede hacer y no hace falta muchísimo capital. También se puede hacer con ETFs e índices. Obviamente todo sin apalancamiento claro


----------



## Chila (27 Mar 2014)

Apalancamiento nunca.
Ya hay dias moviditos, como para ir apalancado.
Robot, con iberdrola hago algo parecido robopoli. Y buenos resultados.
¿mas de un 10% ha subido Gowex?buffff


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

FRAN:

para mañana me dan los 10.060 casi fijos
y puede que los 9980 en un caso malo. 
y en el caso bertok 9760

cómo lo ves?


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Mierda... El sistema no se llama robotpoli. Parece que se llama twinvest y tiene algún detalle más del que he explicado.
Crea tu libertad financiera: Metodo TWINVEST

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 23:17 ----------

Otro similar llamado GAD...
Método GAD (I) - Plantilla - Crea tu libertad financiera
Me estoy dando cuenta que estoy haciendo el gilip.... con las smallcaps metiendo todo de una tacada. Utilizando cualquiera de estos métodos se puede sacar muchísima más rentabilidad...


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> FRAN:
> 
> para mañana me dan los 10.060 casi fijos
> y puede que los 9980 en un caso malo.
> ...



Me conformo con un reversal a la baja de 250 puntos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Comienzo a ver a un monton de loosers en el mercado. el mercado está muy selectivo


----------



## ane agurain (27 Mar 2014)

Sin comentarios


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por eso lo de tener buenas comisiones es crítico. Con IB la compra y venta de acciones americanas para cantidades modestas ronda el dólar. Pon que al año consigues ahorrar $3.000 para invertir. Pon que quieres diversificar en 15 empresas. Eso te da un montante de 200$ por valor a 1$ por compra te dale a un 0,5% de comisión que teniendo en cuenta que hablamos a largo plazo es irrisorio. Todo esto es llevándolo un poco al extremo para ilustrar que sí se puede invertir pequeñas cantidades y aún así sacar rentabilidades. Lógicamente si en vez de 200$ por empresa son 2.000 o 20.000 mucho mejor.
> Sobre los impuestos lo veo igual de crítico o más y sobre todo si las cantidades son pequeñas porque sí haces mete sacas te cargas todo el potencial que tiene el interés compuesto SALVO que inviertas como empresa en cuyo caso te da igual porque al cierre de tu ejercicio tributas por tus posiciones hayas vendido o no.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 22:59 ----------
> ...



Me vas a perdonar pero discrepo
Como vas a invertir 60 eu en acciones cuando por ejemplo en ING por comprar en Holanda te cobran 30 por comprar y 30 por vender como mínimo.


Sistema Twinvest (III) - Plantilla - Crea tu libertad financiera

Hacer una plantilla sin poner las comisiones es hacer trampa.
Mi consejo es que el que no sepa de bolsa lo mejor que puede hacer es invertir en fondos indice que no tengan comisión ni de compra ni de reembolso y de forma periódica y solo aquel dinero que no vaya a necesitar en varios años. 
Cuando se fié de algún gestor "y hay pocos que baten al mercado" entonces ya empezar a operar con ellos.
No nos vamos a engañar con acciones hay que tener un capital mínimo, por debajo de 3000-5000 eu/acción estas trabajando para tu broker.
Cuando inviertes en una sola empresa estas concentrando la rentabilidad y el riesgo, solo hay que meterse cuando se conoce bien el negocio y aun así todo el mundo se puede equivocar.

Hay muchas partes de la bolsa que ahora mismo están caras, yo ahora mismo me tomo con mucha cautela el mercado


----------



## Robopoli (28 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Me vas a perdonar pero discrepo
> Como vas a invertir 60 eu en acciones cuando por ejemplo en ING por comprar en Holanda te cobran 30 por comprar y 30 por vender como mínimo.
> 
> 
> ...



A lo mejor ha sido un poco exagerado mi ejemplo y 200€ es demasiado poco.
Por otro lado ING tampoco es que sean los más baratos. Yo como sabéis invierto con mucha frecuencia en USA y el dólar de comisión es prácticamente inapreciable en el largo plazo. De todas formas este tipo de métodos como decía Chila se puede aplicar también a un bestinver multiplicando los beneficios de estar en un fondo y sin pagar comisiones.
Indagando he visto otro método que me ha llamado la atención y que no conocía y con el que voy a hacer paper trading ya mismo. Se llama el método automatic investment management y a diferencia de las aportaciones periódicas sin más este método funciona para cantidades fijas de dinero y se puede aplicar a cualquier compra de acciones. Se basa en la certeza de que el mercado puede hacer dos cosas una vez que has comprado acciones: subir o bajar. Por lo que en su sistema solo mete el 50% de la inversión que se va a hacer. A partir de ahí con un sistema de ecuaciones basadas en el precio y tu posiciones de entrada el sistema te recomienda comprar o liquidar las posiciones. Por lo que dicen funciona bastante bien y hay publicados por ahí backtestings que parece que lo corroboran.
Por lo menos para mi una de las cosas más difíciles no es elegir un valor porque para eso tengo claro mi criterio pero si es difícil saber cuando salir y cuándo recargar.
Conoce alguien este método?


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2014)

Me gustaría añadir algunas pinceladas:

Venezuela

Brasil

Argentina

Parece que el pais de la luz no va tan bien como parecia

Alemania

Nadie habla de ellos pero ahi siguen

Lander

Rusia

Aislamiento a Rusia

China

Madrid

Y digo yo ...si tantos países flojean o directamente han colapsado ¿A quien se va a vender?

*Amigos cautela*

Yo no tengo las herramientas que tienen MM o Pollastre para ver venir a los leoncios en tiempo real pero desde mi puesto de vigilancia y con analisis TT según mi impresión seguimos laterales, tengo la teoría que esto va a seguir así hasta las elecciones europeas, que pasara después? No tengo ni idea, pero como las manos fuertes no metan otro arreón terminaremos cayendo

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 00:22 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> A lo mejor ha sido un poco exagerado mi ejemplo y 200€ es demasiado poco.
> Por otro lado ING tampoco es que sean los más baratos. Yo como sabéis invierto con mucha frecuencia en USA y el dólar de comisión es prácticamente inapreciable en el largo plazo. De todas formas este tipo de métodos como decía Chila se puede aplicar también a un bestinver multiplicando los beneficios de estar en un fondo y sin pagar comisiones.
> Indagando he visto otro método que me ha llamado la atención y que no conocía y con el que voy a hacer paper trading ya mismo. Se llama el método automatic investment management y a diferencia de las aportaciones periódicas sin más este método funciona para cantidades fijas de dinero y se puede aplicar a cualquier compra de acciones. Se basa en la certeza de que el mercado puede hacer dos cosas una vez que has comprado acciones: subir o bajar. Por lo que en su sistema solo mete el 50% de la inversión que se va a hacer. A partir de ahí con un sistema de ecuaciones basadas en el precio y tu posiciones de entrada el sistema te recomienda comprar o liquidar las posiciones. Por lo que dicen funciona bastante bien y hay publicados por ahí backtestings que parece que lo corroboran.
> Por lo menos para mi una de las cosas más difíciles no es elegir un valor porque para eso tengo claro mi criterio pero si es difícil saber cuando salir y cuándo recargar.
> Conoce alguien este método?




Para fondos tiene mas sentido pero vamos yo con un fondo indice no me complicaría la vida, x dinero fijo cada x tiempo y punto


----------



## decloban (28 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Y digo yo ...si tantos países flojean o directamente han colapsado ¿A quien se va a vender?



La pregunta correcta es, ¿que productos o servicios se van a vender mas que otros?

Siempre hay negocio


----------



## amago45 (28 Mar 2014)

Buenos días y tal ...
Hoy verdes praderas o rojos infiernos ??? ??? 

De momento un poco de glamour ...








Recomendable visitar el Instagram de este pavo. Sobran las armas, pero por lo demás tiene pinta de llevar una vida "por encima de sus posibilidades" ... OMG

Instagram


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> La pregunta correcta es, ¿que productos o servicios se van a vender mas que otros?
> 
> Siempre hay negocio



Estoy de acuerdo, desde luego seria mas correcta.La bolsa no esta barata,solo algunos sectores o cosas muy concretas,se esta descontando un escenario muy optimista, de aqui a 4-5 años puede que sea verdad,la realidad es que a dia de hoy media sudamerica esta hecha unos zorros, el sur de europa no levanta cabeza, incluso se estan empezando a ver pequeños focos de peligro en China, Alemania, Francia por no hablar del bloqueo a Rusia.En mitad de todo este caldo de cultivo estan surgiendo movimientos populares con tintes nacionalistas y en algunos casos hasta violentos.El nacionalismo exacerbado se basa en el odio ajeno,es imposible que asi se desarrolle un comercio internacional sano.El futuro es incierto, puede que dentro de un año todo esto quede en agua de borrajas aunque la verdad viendo la velocidad con la que se estan desarrollando los acontecimientos lo dudo.


----------



## decloban (28 Mar 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La bolsa no esta barata,...



Barato o caro son conceptos que no deberíamos utilizar en bolsa a pesar que a todos a veces se nos escapa


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Recomendable visitar el Instagram de este pavo. Sobran las armas, pero por lo demás tiene pinta de llevar una vida "por encima de sus posibilidades" ... OMG
> 
> Instagram



Vaya vida::

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 08:22 ----------

Por lo menos hace donaciones cada cierto tiempo a gente que lo necesita....o eso dice.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Hannibal, yo antes también era más joven ;-) y si me he dado de cuenta de algo es que TODOS los gobiernos mienten (al menos los que yo conozco) pero hay que saber intepretar esas falacias.
> Por ejemplo ahora como la gente ya está escamada de los planes de pensiones estan hablando de poder asimilar esas "ventajas fiscales" a carteras particulares.
> Lo han comparado como con las cuentas vivienda de hace años, antes de la burbuja (esas que si no comprabas el zulo sobre valorado o de la cooperativa o promotora quebrada, luego tenías que devolver lo que habías deducido con intereses)
> 
> ...



Pues eso he dicho, que mienten todos los gobiernos, y como no cuento con los supuestos beneficios fiscales de los planes de pensiones o estos que piensan aprobar ahora, pues prefiero ir por mi cuenta 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 08:28 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, desde luego seria mas correcta.La bolsa no esta barata,solo algunos sectores o cosas muy concretas,se esta descontando un escenario muy optimista, de aqui a 4-5 años puede que sea verdad,la realidad es que a dia de hoy media sudamerica esta hecha unos zorros, el sur de europa no levanta cabeza, incluso se estan empezando a ver pequeños focos de peligro en China, Alemania, Francia por no hablar del bloqueo a Rusia.En mitad de todo este caldo de cultivo estan surgiendo movimientos populares con tintes nacionalistas y en algunos casos hasta violentos.El nacionalismo exacerbado se basa en el odio ajeno,es imposible que asi se desarrolle un comercio internacional sano.El futuro es incierto, puede que dentro de un año todo esto quede en agua de borrajas aunque la verdad viendo la velocidad con la que se estan desarrollando los acontecimientos lo dudo.



No fueron tono y ustec los que me vendieron hace pocos días que esto iba parriba? ienso:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (28 Mar 2014)

mi sistemaca me da posibilidad de guano a lo largo del dia, aunque tengamos gap al alza


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues eso he dicho, que mienten todos los gobiernos, y como no cuento con los supuestos beneficios fiscales de los planes de pensiones o estos que piensan aprobar ahora, pues prefiero ir por mi cuenta
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Yo hace muchos meses que no soy optimista, de hecho di bastante la brasa con el san y el bbva en su dia.Desde hace al menos 4 meses que vengo diciendo que mi estrategia es invertir en fondos de inversion ya que me veo incapaz de construir una cartera bien diversificada en un escenario lateral con toda la subida que llevamos.Lo que si hay son sectores o empresas donde la rentabilidad-riesgo es bastante aceptable.


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Mar 2014)

Se confirma lo del Sabadell sacando Solvia a bolsa. Hoy IB me ha enviado un mensaje diciendo:

SAB@BM (Name: BANCO DE SABADELL SA) announced a spin-off effective 20140328. The terms of the spin-off are 1 : 110. Please note that this action is a mandatory action

¿Qué implica esto? ¿Que me van a dar 1 acción de Solvia por cada 110 acciones que tenga de Sabadell? No tengo claro si esto va a ser bueno o malo :|


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Se confirma lo del Sabadell sacando Solvia a bolsa. Hoy IB me ha enviado un mensaje diciendo:
> 
> SAB@BM (Name: BANCO DE SABADELL SA) announced a spin-off effective 20140328. The terms of the spin-off are 1 : 110. Please note that this action is a mandatory action
> 
> ¿Qué implica esto? ¿Que me van a dar 1 acción de Solvia por cada 110 acciones que tenga de Sabadell? No tengo claro si esto va a ser bueno o malo :|



Ante la duda.....subo el SLienso:


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Se confirma lo del Sabadell sacando Solvia a bolsa. Hoy IB me ha enviado un mensaje diciendo:
> 
> SAB@BM (Name: BANCO DE SABADELL SA) announced a spin-off effective 20140328. The terms of the spin-off are 1 : 110. Please note that this action is a mandatory action
> 
> ¿Qué implica esto? ¿Que me van a dar 1 acción de Solvia por cada 110 acciones que tenga de Sabadell? No tengo claro si esto va a ser bueno o malo :|



Y yo que estoy corto ¿Me robarán acciones de Solvia que no tengo? xD


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Joder, vienen las sabadell en 2,15.....

Muy bien no ha sentado


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder, vienen las sabadell en 2,15.....
> 
> Muy bien no ha sentado



Fíate tú... he puesto orden de compra en 2.151 para cerrar el corto si puedo. Y ya reentraré si eso...

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 08:49 ----------

Digo yo, desde el desconocimiento, que si Solvia era parte de Sabadell, y ahora es una empresa aparte que cotiza en bolsa, SAB debería valer menos porque parte de sus activos se han "ido" a otra acción, ¿No?


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder, vienen las sabadell en 2,15.....
> 
> Muy bien no ha sentado



Puede que haya confundido churras con merinas: dan dividendo de 1 cent por acción, y luego 2 cent en acciones de autocartera:

La junta ha acordado también destinar 40,1 millones de euros a dividendos, mediante la distribución de un dividendo por acción de 0,01 euros, así como una retribución complementaria al dividendo, de 0,02 euros brutos por acción (en total, 80,2 millones de euros con cargo a reserva voluntaria por prima de emisión), en acciones de la autocartera. De esta forma, la retribución total bruta para el accionista es de 0,03 euros, que se hará efectiva a partir del próximo 3 de abril.
BSPress

Lo que pasa que al buscar qué leches era un spin-off leí lo de Solvia y me lié. Más bien tiene pinta que me darán 1 acción de Sabadell por cada 110 acciones que tenga. 

Total, que están descontando 3 céntimos de dividendo, no es de extrañar que abra en 2.15 por lo tanto.

¿Estoy razonando todo bien o sigo liado?


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Más bien será lo que dices.... Descuentan los tres céntimos de dividendo.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Más bien será lo que dices.... Descuentan los tres céntimos de dividendo....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



La cosa es que no encuentro información al respecto. ¿Están descontándolo hoy? Estaba pensando en adquirir un paquete extra de cara al dividendo, pero si ya lo han descontado pasaría... :

¿Alguna web lo confirma?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

Hoy es viernes asi que alegría corazones de mandril :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> La cosa es que no encuentro información al respecto. ¿Están descontándolo hoy? Estaba pensando en adquirir un paquete extra de cara al dividendo, pero si ya lo han descontado pasaría... :
> 
> ¿Alguna web lo confirma?



Yo busqué ayer y no encontré nada, 

Topongo tenia la info


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo busqué ayer y no encontré nada,
> 
> Topongo tenia la info



No sé si esto de Bolsa de Bilbao es muy oficial pero parece que la ex date es el mismo del pago. Así que si realmente abre en 2.15, hostión.

Bolsa de Bilbao - Data of BANCO DE SABADELL, S.A.

EDIT: Nada, ha abierto en .185, falsa alarma


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> La cosa es que no encuentro información al respecto. ¿Están descontándolo hoy? Estaba pensando en adquirir un paquete extra de cara al dividendo, pero si ya lo han descontado pasaría... :
> 
> ¿Alguna web lo confirma?



Ayer se comentó que ya era tarde para adquirir acciones de cara al dividendo.


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

A ver esto....


Publicado el miércoles 26 de febrero de 2014
DESDE EL PARQUET

Banco Sabadell: dividendo y retribución en especie

Iñigo Villegui.– Las acciones del Banco de Sabadell, animadas por cierta euforia sobre la futura recuperación de la economía española, acumulan en 2014 una revalorización del 25,3%. Operan en la actualidad en torno a 2,38 euros y varios expertos opinan que todavía tienen recorrido, pues estiman su precio objetivo en la banda comprendida entre 2,80 y 3 euros. Entre los próximos catalizadores del valor figuran los planes de sus responsables para repartir la autocartera de la entidad con cargo a la cuenta de la reserva por prima de emisión de acciones.

Y es que los responsables de la entidad proyectan complementar el dividendo con cargo a 2013 con la retribución en especie de la citada reserva. Esta retribución, que será sometida a la aprobación de la próxima junta general, equivaldrá a distribuir 0,02 euros brutos por acción, con lo que, teniendo en cuenta a las acciones con derecho a esta percepción, el importe total por este concepto será de 80,23 millones de euros.

Para ello, los responsables de la entidad establecerán el valor de referencia de cada acción a entregar, calculando la media ponderada de la acción, durante las cinco sesiones anteriores a la celebración de la junta general de accionistas, prevista para el 27 de marzo. Así, el número de acciones a recibir por cada accionista será el resultado de multiplicar 0,02 por su número de acciones y dividido por el valor de referencia, redondeando el resultado al número entero más próximo, abonándose en efectivo el excedente del redondeo. Los títulos procedentes de esta operación se prevé sean entregados a partir del próximo 4 de abril.

Además, *los gestores del Sabadell propondrán también a la junta general el reparto de un dividendo de 0,01 euros brutos por acción correspondiente al resultado de 2013. Este pago, que está previsto que se realice el próximo 3 de abril, supondrá un importe total de 40,11 millones de euros, que equivale al 12% del beneficio obtenido en dicho ejercicio (322,38 millones). De esta manera, con cargo a 2013 los accionistas del Sabadell percibirán en total una retribución equivalente a 0,03 euros brutos por acción.

*


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Mar 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Ayer se comentó que ya era tarde para adquirir acciones de cara al dividendo.



¿En este mismo hilo? Voy a buscar a ver. Es que a priori no he encontrado información precisa al respecto. De hecho, aprovecho para decir que la web para inversores de Banco Sabadell es una mierda y no la actualizan nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2014)

tocada la bajista de corto plazo , ahí resistiremos hasta la muelte :no:

bueno no hay que ser tan fanatico , los bajistas resistiremos hasta que se produzca un cierre por encima ienso:


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Ya puse ayer, segun invertia las fechas de pago son las que son y el descuento los proximos dias y por cierto que revuelo me habíes montado para acabar en verde, iba leyendoos por tapatalk y me imaginaba el apocalipsis Sabadeliano... madre de dios... y estamos un 1,1% arriba...


----------



## amago45 (28 Mar 2014)

El cuidador de DEOLEO ha abierto un poco el grifo, se han visto los 0.435 con los rumores de la entrada de la SEPI en el accionariado

Libre mercado y tal ... ... para lo que nos interesa


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿En este mismo hilo? Voy a buscar a ver. Es que a priori no he encontrado información precisa al respecto. De hecho, aprovecho para decir que la web para inversores de Banco Sabadell es una mierda y no la actualizan nada.



Topongo lo comentó en este hilo.



Topongo dijo:


> Ya puse ayer, segun invertia las fechas de pago son las que son y el descuento los proximos dias y por cierto que revuelo me habíes montado para acabar en verde, iba leyendoos por tapatalk y me imaginaba el apocalipsis Sabadeliano... madre de dios... y estamos un 1,1% arriba...




Aún hay tiempo... ya bajarán, ya...


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Por cierto como cuesta en Sab el 20.... si lo passamos entiendo que habrá via mas o menos libre hasta el 25 ienso:


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Lo mejor ha sido lo de que sacaban solvia a bolsa....

Yo pensando....quien coño se mete en una inmobiliaria de un banco si ahora mismo no se vende un piso....con los gastos que genera sacar una empresa a bolsa.....lol

Ojo, a menos diez las acciones marcaban 2,15


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo mejor ha sido lo de que sacaban solvia a bolsa....
> 
> Yo pensando....quien coño se mete en una inmobiliaria de un banco si ahora mismo no se vende un piso....con los gastos que genera sacar una empresa a bolsa.....lol
> 
> Ojo, a menos diez las acciones marcaban 2,15



No sé qué decirte... esto es España. En mi entorno la gente se divide en:

a) Los que pueden comprar pisos porque les dan hipotecas.
b) Los que no compran porque no les dan hipotecas, pero en cuanto les den una, aunque sea con un sueldo de 700 € piensan comprarse un piso.

Mientras la mentalidad no cambie, los pisos irán vendiéndose en cuanto se reactive la financiación.


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo mejor ha sido lo de que sacaban solvia a bolsa....
> 
> Yo pensando....quien coño se mete en una inmobiliaria de un banco si ahora mismo no se vende un piso....con los gastos que genera sacar una empresa a bolsa.....lol
> 
> Ojo, a menos diez las acciones marcaban 2,15



Se supone que si la sacan como spin-off se ahorran los impuestos que implica sacar Solvia a bolsa según he estado leyendo.

Sobre si alguien va a meterse en una inmobiliaria o no, pues no sé. Ayer o anteayer publicaban en bolsacanaria como están subiendo las inmobiliarias a la chita callando, y que gente como Villar Mir están metiendo pasta en el secto. Personalmente no lo veo claro, pero que sabremos nosotros, pobres mortales ienso:


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Yo sigo pensando que Sabadell es alcista y de los que menos lo han subido repecto al IBEX y banca mediana , otra cosa es en el muy corto plazo que puede bajar hasta la base del canal... pero en mi bola de cristal veo bien al Sab, sobre todo si rompemos los 20. A ver si hay suerte y nos marcamos otra conga Sabadeliana (sin pandoro).


----------



## davinci (28 Mar 2014)

¿Qué podéis comentar de Ezentis como empresa? ¿Está justificada la actual subida? ¿Tiene empaque? ¿Huele a bluf? ¿Chicharro con potencial o chicharro especulativo?

Gracias.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Solo puedo decir Dejen los bancos y las carboneras por unos días. Vengan a Gowex)


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Sr Burbujo cierre los cortos del Sabadell primer aviso
Estuve mirando un grafico interesante en que hablaban de la posibilidad de que el 2,126 del otro dia fuese doble suelo...
Cosa que nos haría lelgar al 2,7... pero bueno pajas mentales y eso...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Solo puedo decir Dejen los bancos y las carboneras por unos días. Vengan a Gowex)



Me huele que ya es tarde para chicharrear con Gowex...


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

Que bueno los 10250. Otro toque, como rompa vamos a maximos.

Ane, lo veo dificil para hoy el hachazo pero todo puede ser.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sr Burbujo cierre los cortos del Sabadell primer aviso
> Estuve mirando un grafico interesante en que hablaban de la posibilidad de que el 2,126 del otro dia fuese doble suelo...
> Cosa que nos haría lelgar al 2,7... pero bueno pajas mentales y eso...



Esperaremos un poco... ya me lamentaré más tarde si eso. Pienso que subirá para bajar más para subir en algún momento... pero creo que ha de pegar un bajón antes de subir de verdad.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sr Burbujo cierre los cortos del Sabadell primer aviso
> Estuve mirando un grafico interesante en que hablaban de la posibilidad de que el 2,126 del otro dia fuese doble suelo...
> Cosa que nos haría lelgar al 2,7... pero bueno pajas mentales y eso...



Ojo que Sabadell tiene la resistencia a 2,23... todavía anda un pelín lejos de superarla :no:


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Solo puedo decir Dejen los bancos y las carboneras por unos días. Vengan a Gowex)



Quien las hubiera pillado, anda que no he estado y lo he comentado aquí por pillarlas pero unas veces por a otras por b nunca me he animado, al final he entrado en Eurona, que también tiene potencial, esperemos que la junta de hoy vaya bien y el lunes peoponeemos... de todas formas enhorabuena a los que lo visteis.


----------



## Algas (28 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Que bueno los 10250. Otro toque, como rompa vamos a maximos.
> 
> Ane, lo veo dificil para hoy el hachazo pero todo puede ser.



Ahí andamos.... :8::8:


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Quien las hubiera pillado, anda que no he estado y lo he comentado aquí por pillarlas pero unas veces por a otras por b nunca me he animado, al final he entrado en Eurona, que también tiene potencial, esperemos que la junta de hoy vaya bien y el lunes peoponeemos... de todas formas enhorabuena a los que lo visteis.



Orden del día
Primero.- Ampliación de capital por importe de 2.258.798 € mediante aportación no
dineraria. Emisión de 2.258.798 acciones de 1 € de valor nominal cada una, con prima
de emisión de 0,74 € por cada acción, por lo que el tipo de emisión es de 1,74 € por
acción. Supresión del derecho de suscripción preferente. Consecuente modificación del
artículo 5 de los estatutos.






Estará descontau lo de la ak


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

Alla vamos, 10300 o muerte.


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Orden del día
> Primero.- Ampliación de capital por importe de 2.258.798 € mediante aportación no
> dineraria. Emisión de 2.258.798 acciones de 1 € de valor nominal cada una, con prima
> de emisión de 0,74 € por cada acción, por lo que el tipo de emisión es de 1,74 € por
> ...



Supongo que estará mas que descontado... es gol de Señor.


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

Por hoy nada de guano de calidad. Ya esta hecho el dia.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Quien las hubiera pillado, anda que no he estado y lo he comentado aquí por pillarlas pero unas veces por a otras por b nunca me he animado, al final he entrado en Eurona, que también tiene potencial, esperemos que la junta de hoy vaya bien y el lunes peoponeemos... de todas formas enhorabuena a los que lo visteis.



Pues igual soy muy optimista, pero yo ayer compre otras pocas, 

Las primeras las compre en enero, en febrero estaba pensando si vendia o compraba más. : al final compre más y como suele suceder los días siguiente se tomo un descanso.

Ayer volvía a estar con la duda . ¿Vendo o sigo comprando? Esto esta muy alto y tal.... Compré y sigue subiendo.

Es posible que se tome un descanso en algún momento, pero como decia el señor del video... Que me importa que baje un 20% si ha subido un 200%


PD:ESTO NO ES RECOMENDACIÓN DE COMPRA que yo no se nada de nada


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

Vean TEF, lleva tres dias como un tiro.


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Mar 2014)

Sobre Sabadell y la banca mediana: llevo días viendo el triángulo que se está formando en Popular y que la semana que viene tocará a su fin. ¿Podría romper al alza coincidiendo con otro pequeño rally de la banca mediana en el que Sabadell le acompañe hasta la parta lata del canal (aprox 2.5€)?


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Supongo que estará mas que descontado... es gol de Señor.



Como nos afecta a los accnistas?

Aportacion no dineraria....ienso:

Nos dan acciones por la cara?)

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 09:44 ----------




romanrdgz dijo:


> Sobre Sabadell y la banca mediana: llevo días viendo el triángulo que se está formando en Popular y que la semana que viene tocará a su fin. ¿Podría romper al alza coincidiendo con otro pequeño rally de la banca mediana en el que Sabadell le acompañe hasta la parta lata del canal (aprox 2.5€)?



Mi objetivo es vender sabadell a 2,50 y eurona a 7.

Y si, todos los dias son fiesshhhta:Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (28 Mar 2014)

Morning!

Weekend is coming!

de*OLE*o de*OLE*o de*OLE*o!!


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Mar 2014)

Chicharrus máximos VERTICE 360 calentándose, mucho volumen.

@ TONO: venta de nuevo de Ferrovial: compra en 14,8 y venta a 15,5.


----------



## Rodrigo (28 Mar 2014)

Veo Gowex pelin alcista ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2014)

bajista de corto plazo Ibex fosa común  :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Mar 2014)

Bufff GOWEX!! en subida libre. Y yo que me salí con un triste +12% reward...


----------



## amago45 (28 Mar 2014)

OLE en 0.44 ... 
8M de acciones intercambiadas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2014)

Chicharros! Chicharros everywhere! ::


----------



## Chila (28 Mar 2014)

Gowex...no me gustan estas subidas tan explosivas...empiezo a sentir vertigo.
Ojo no nos comamos un velon rojo cualquier dia de estos.


----------



## mpbk (28 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que pasa ignorantes hacia mi.
> 
> hoy e comprado suedzucker a 19.8, ezentis y ence., best me.



ezentis +6% y ence +3%

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (28 Mar 2014)

como estan dejando a los cortos, con el culo al dente









Desayuno especial, ya que es viernes


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

::::::


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Gowex...no me gustan estas subidas tan explosivas...empiezo a sentir vertigo.
> Ojo no nos comamos un velon rojo cualquier dia de estos.



Plug, Fcel? ienso:
Ese velon está por llegar, de hecho sería normal y "sano" para luegos eguir subiendo... vamos digo...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2014)

La bajista de corto plazo es inexpugnable :no:


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> como estan dejando a los cortos, con el culo al dente



Sus lo dije antes...

Ahora la pelota esta en el tejado yanki. Veremos que tienen preparado para hoy... Datos importantes a las 13:30 y 14:55.


----------



## mpbk (28 Mar 2014)

por cierto, nos vamos directos a 11200. leed mi firma.

los expertos sabemos lo que decimos, no los charlatanes de tv,


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> por cierto, nos vamos directos a 11200. leed mi firma.
> 
> los expertos sabemos lo que decimos, no los charlatanes de tv,



hay muchas formas de llegar a esos 11200 chaval , cerrando primero el gap 9450 es una de ellas


----------



## mpbk (28 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay muchas formas de llegar a esos 11200 chaval , cerrando primero el gap 9450 es una de ellas



ya ha tenido oportunidad y no ha querido, directos a 11200 he dicho.

:´´´´(


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2014)

no sabe ustec lo cansino y traicionero que puede ser el Ibex , ahora que el gacelerio no se lo espera es cuando mas probabilidades hay de ir a cerrar el dichoso gap :rolleye:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2014)

¿Hasta dónde llegará GOWEX?


----------



## decloban (28 Mar 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde llegará GOWEX?



[YOUTUBE]nNLfL7d2k-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (28 Mar 2014)

Pues yo llevo gowex en la cartera de mi señora, y en la mia llevo bankias (casi a precio de entrada, la peor) bionaturis y ebioss, las 2 con un 10% de reward actualmente.

El mab está de moda señores, aprovechen los que puedan. Con SL siempre, claro.


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

Testeando los 10300 en breves. Esto esta al maximo trolleo, madre mia.


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Subanme esas sabadell.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

Los medios gestando una burbuja de euforia tremenda, carpatos haciendo el heidi. Esto se merece un reversal rompeculos en condiciones.

Pero hoy no... mañaaana.


----------



## Durmiente (28 Mar 2014)

¿Y no parece que hay poco volumen hoy para tanta subida?

¿O son imaginaciones mías?


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Señor Burbujo paga las Sabadelles segundo aviso.
Paulistano parece que tenemos conga hasta los 25 (que para mi es la resistencia) si acompaña Usa auguro buen peponeo...
Lo de Eurona... pues aprece la prima tonta de Gowex aunque coon justa por delante y despues de las ultimas subidas, pues se entiende, hoy casi sin volumen además.


----------



## Durmiente (28 Mar 2014)

Puede ser que esto se aprezca al hombre malo que atrae a los niños en la puerta del cole ofreciéndole golosinas gratis .... ¿no?

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 11:11 ----------

Por mi encantado. Ya le saco más de lo que perdi el otro día con la cagada de Bankia. Pero hoy "realizo beneficios"...


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Hasta ahi;



Joder me he levantado y me veo que ya ha rebotado ahi, espero que rebote no quiero vender por menos de 27. Si los vuelve a rebasar pondre por ahi el stop


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Señor Burbujo paga las Sabadelles segundo aviso.
> Paulistano parece que tenemos conga hasta los 25 (que para mi es la resistencia) si acompaña Usa auguro buen peponeo...
> Lo de Eurona... pues aprece la prima tonta de Gowex aunque coon justa por delante y despues de las ultimas subidas, pues se entiende, hoy casi sin volumen además.



Mientras no cierre la posición no pierdo


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Vamos a por el 2,25 coñoooo , si lo pasamos a por el 30(hoy no claro).
@paulistano empuja 
y compren euronas que gowex esta muy cara, si compran hoy aun llegan a la junta....


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vamos a por el 2,25 coñoooo , si lo pasamos a por el 30(hoy no claro).
> @paulistano empuja
> y compren euronas que gowex esta muy cara, si compran hoy aun llegan a la junta....



Cómo esto va de owned.... 

Atrás decían que resistencia 23...owned.

Tu decías que 25.....futuro owned... 

Yo digo que 27....owned seguro. 

El caso es que a 27 me parecían buena compra....


----------



## Algas (28 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya ha tenido oportunidad y no ha querido, directos a 11200 he dicho.
> 
> :´´´´(




De este arreón?? mantienes la expectativa en Mayo? pensé que el timing se había ido al carajoienso:.

A mí el que me está dando un poco de miedo es el DJIA...::


----------



## Hannibal (28 Mar 2014)

Supongo que muchos os acordareis de cuando dije que con trazar 2 líneas de tendencia en Bankia, se llegaba a los 2€ para pocos dias antes de las euroelecciones. Obviamente, cuando cayó a 1.42 dejé de pensarlo y lo que daba por hecho era que nos habían puesto esa golosina fácil de ver hasta para el más novato, para que los gaceléridos entráramos.

Pues bien, si juntamos los mínimos de los últimos 3 días nos vuelve a dar lo mismo: una directriz alcista que se cruza con las 2 anteriores en los 2€ a mediados de mayo. La pregunta es: ¿era la primera directriz la buena, o vuelve a ser un señuelo para gacelas y dejarlas pilladas?

Que cada uno juzgue. Yo por si acaso subo mi SL. Y que sea lo que Pandoro quiera.


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

No le deis coba al petardo ese dios!!!

10300. No se si aun seguiran mas o ahora jugaran a ver quien la tiene mas larga.


----------



## IRobot (28 Mar 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Morning!
> 
> Weekend is coming!
> 
> de*OLE*o de*OLE*o de*OLE*o!!



He tenido que ir a Google a buscar qué leches era el Marmite y he de decir que a esta peacho de jaca no hace falta aderezarla con nada, para mí sería como ponerle casera a un Vega Sicilia.


----------



## mpbk (28 Mar 2014)

Algas dijo:


> De este arreón?? mantienes la expectativa en Mayo? pensé que el timing se había ido al carajoienso:.
> 
> A mí el que me está dando un poco de miedo es el DJIA...::



si mayo, y luego lateral hasta 11450 unos mesecitos.

ence y ezentis como un rayo, suedzucker ya está en verde.....

:baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

Pasados los 10300. Parada 320 a lo sumo... aqui ya estoy de mas.


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Mar 2014)

Menudo volumen gowex, se estan inflando a abrir cortos


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Buenos días

¿váis a ser exclavos o váis a huir?


----------



## rufus (28 Mar 2014)

Como veis BME para largo plazo (BYH)? Entrar ya ahora que hubo un recorte? Esperar a ver si baja mas? Esperar a que rompa maximos?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Menudo volumen gowex, se estan inflando a abrir cortos



Me parece que ya se acabó la fiesta en GOWEX... :abajo: (al menos, la fiesta _alcista_).


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo, vende en máximos diarios, primer aviso.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2014)

Veo nubes que se acercan por el noroeste... esperemos que sea sólo una tormenta pasajera:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tes-verdes-de-espana-gasto-descontrolado.html


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Topongo, vende en máximos diarios, primer aviso.



Promedia los cortos si estás seguro... yo lo fio a la apertura usana a ver...
Ya lo he comentado creo que Sabadell está "barato" comparado con el resto de la banca mediana.


----------



## mpbk (28 Mar 2014)

k pringaos los del guano.

no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## Geyperman (28 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> si mayo, y luego lateral hasta 11450 unos mesecitos.
> 
> ence y ezentis como un rayo, suedzucker ya está en verde.....
> 
> :baba::baba::baba::baba:



Cual es tu objetivo con ence?? Hasta donde le ves subida?


----------



## Durmiente (28 Mar 2014)

Ahí lo tenéis en el 300


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Promedia los cortos si estás seguro... yo lo fio a la apertura usana a ver...
> Ya lo he comentado creo que Sabadell está "barato" comparado con el resto de la banca mediana.



No hay liquidez para promediar en este momento  Y seguro no estoy, pero sí creo que bajará. Veremos...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2014)

Recibida señal de fuerte compra: *ENAGAS*. Voy a entrar.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Vengo a recoger mi brutal owned, hoy no hay mínimos más bajos que ayer, puta mierda de sistema.

que no me escaqueo, solo que andaba con lío.


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> No hay liquidez para promediar en este momento  Y seguro no estoy, pero sí creo que bajará. Veremos...



Si yo tampoco creo que cierre en máximos (si creo que por encima de 25),pero quien sabe si usa viene bien... no olvidemos el castigo que ha tenido sabadell en los últimos dias y cual era el nivel pre-ostion los 2,30 yo creo que volveremos a eso, ayer tenía mis dudas y lo deje puesto aquí, a punto estuve de salirme, pero elecciones posibilidades de Q.E y este rebote de SAB que ha venido tarde pero ha venido me hacen ser optimista.
Y no hablemos como supere los 2,4 ahí nos vamos al cielo...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

marmite es la peor mierda que puedes probar


si viscofan marcó ayer máximos, hoy no puede superarlos.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 05:31 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> mi sistemaca me da posibilidad de guano a lo largo del dia, aunque tengamos gap al alza



lo mismo pensaba yo ayer.... y ya ves

cuando falla "mi mierdasistema" suele hacer un doji ese día que le tocaba mínimo y no lo hace.... ya no sé qué pensar


----------



## decloban (28 Mar 2014)

Dentro de ACS desde las 10h ahora a esperar unos mesecitos a que madure.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> El cuidador de DEOLEO ha abierto un poco el grifo, se han visto los 0.435 con los rumores de la entrada de la SEPI en el accionariado
> 
> Libre mercado y tal ... ... para lo que nos interesa





gran noticia, igual se ha quebrado la directriz bajista?


----------



## decloban (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo mismo pensaba yo ayer.... y ya ves



Deje el sector alimentación, primer aviso 

Ese sector junto al del petroleo para mi son no tocar.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Mar 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Recibida señal de fuerte compra: *ENAGAS*. Voy a entrar.



Toda ayuda es bien recibida. A ver si nos vamos a los 23 y servidor desembarca.


----------



## mpbk (28 Mar 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Cual es tu objetivo con ence?? Hasta donde le ves subida?



stop en 1.9 obj 3.5

la gente me va haciendo caso...tantos aciertos juntos no pueden ser cosa de suerte..

96% de aciertos, este año estoy a tope.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Mar 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Dentro de ACS desde las 10h ahora a esperar unos mesecitos a que madure.



Le sigo, objetivo 34€


----------



## decloban (28 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Le sigo, objetivo 34€



Yo no veo ese objetivo que comenta JA y si otras resistencias anteriores. Ahora mismo no tengo objetivo solo SL 

Edito para rectificar, 1º objetivo 29,50 y segundo si el 34€.


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Que ha pasado en sabadell que han metido 20 millones de títulos en 15 min? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Food for thought

Los Goldbugs tienen razón - Rankia

*Los Goldbugs tienen razón
*
En el artículo de hoy voy a hablar del oro, del dólar estadounidense, de política monetaria y de geopolítica. Todas estas cosas están relacionadas y entrelazadas entre sí en una compleja que sólo entienden los peces gordos que gobiernan el mundo. Y en mi caso, como simple “mortal” sólo puedo especular… Pero para eso estamos aquí! Lo que voy a explicar a continuación es mi humilde punto de vista; y aunque no lo parezca, es el producto final de muchas lecturas, análisis y reflexiones realizadas durante los últimos meses. Así que si me vaís a dar caña después, hacerlo con cariño (os lo agradeceré).

Los Goldbugs son los adoradores de los metales preciosos. No es un grupo homogéneo; pues entre ellos hay inversores, analistas contrasistema e incluso algunos políticos (como el republicano estadounidense Ron Paul). Si seguís el blog de Eric King ya sabéis de quién estoy hablando. Es un grupo de gente con cierta cuota mediática que se pasa el día anticipando el colapso del dólar y la ascensión a los cielos del oro y la plata. Tienen cierta acogida entre los economistas de la escuela austríaca que anhelan el restablecimiento del patrón oro. En cambio, para los banqueros centrales con inclinaciones keynesianas –y para los mass media en general- son un atajo de idiotas con pocas luces que siempre yerran en sus pronósticos. Paul Krugman los detesta. En parte se lo tienen merecido… Han anticipado tantas veces aquello de que “viene el lobo” que, al final, muchos se han quedado solos predicando en el desierto.

Sin embargo a mi me caen bastante bien. Y no me importa decir que yo mismo soy un poco goldbug. *Me encanta su espíritu libertario y su crítica a un Estado sobredimensionado y sobreendeudado que mete sus manazas en todo*.

El núcleo central de la ideología de los “adoradores del oro” se basa en la premisa de que el oro y el dólar son incompatibles. De modo que la preeminencia de uno supone la desgracia del otro y viceversa. Esta discrepancia suele trasladarse al mercado; ya que a menudo la cotización del oro replica en sentido contrario las fluctuaciones de la divisa norteamericana. Aunque no siempre sea así… En el fondo todo se reduce a una cuestión de confianza. Cuando la dominación internacional del dólar se ve amenazada por cualquier circunstancia, los inversores tienden a refugirarse en los metales preciosos para salvaguardar sus ahorros de los peligros inflacionistas que periódicamente promueve la FED.

Para entender de que va todo esto tenemos que hablar de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods (1944). El sistema monetario actual fue diseñado en ese momento y, grosso modo, se basa en que Estados Unidos imprime un montón de dinero que utiliza para comprar en el extranjero cualquier cosa que se le antoje (como materias primas, manufactuas o productos financieros de diversa índole); y luego ofrece a los demás países un “refugio seguro” dónde colocar sus capitales excedentarios; a saber: la deuda del Tesoro estadounidense. O dicho de otro modo: los yanquees imprimen papelitos para comprarse todo tipo de caprichos y luego permiten que las naciones con superávit comercial inviertan su dinero en sus treasuries.

Si lo pensáis bien es un tinglado cojonudo. Una maravilla de la arquitectura financiero-monetaria. Gracias a las importaciones norteamericanas el resto del planeta obtiene la liquidez que necesita para engrasar los intercambios comerciales. Pues casi todo se paga con dólares. Si la emisión de moneda es consecuente con lo que el comercio necesita para transaccionar, no hay ningún problema. Sin embargo *de vez en cuando la Reserva Federal imprime demasiado dinero y exporta inflación por los cuatro costados*. Por supuesto en Washington son conscientes de este pequeño inconveniente… Cuando eso sucede, ofrece sus bonos del Tesoro a las naciones exportadoras para que puedan inmobilizar el exceso de circulante y puedan controlar la subida de los precios.

Lo que sucede en realidad es que *Estados Unidos se autofinancia a sí mismo*. Tarde o temprano parte del dinero que imprime regresa a casa engordando su deuda pública, con la que financia el crecimiento doméstico por la vía del gasto. Poco importa que el país tenga déficit crónico por cuenta corriente; al fin y al cabo, su deuda no tiene las ataduras de los demás… A los países exportadores no les queda otro remedio que entrar en el juego. Por varias razones:

*- La primera de ellas* es que no existe en el mundo ninguna inversión comparable a la de los bonos estadounidenses; que pueda absorber el exceso de liquidez que pulula por el sistema y que, hasta cierto punto, esté a prueba de impagos. Esto explica en buena parte porque invierten en los T-bonds aún cuando para ellos sea una inversión ruinosa. *El interés que Estados Unidos paga por sus bonos suele ser inferior a la inflación que padecen sus economías, con lo cuál pierden dinero…* Aunque es un mal menor, porque si no lo hicieran el descontrol de los precios internos seria peor.

*- La segunda* hace referencia al grado de desarrollo de los bancos y vehiculos financieros de las naciones re-emergentes. A pesar de que muchos países están realizando grandes esfuerzos para modernizar a sus entidades financieras, la mayoría de éstas carece de la infraestructura necesaria para volcar en el mercado nacional las plusvalías de su superávit comercial. Recientemente los países árabes del petro-dólar están haciendo grandes esfuerzos para desarrollar su deuda regional. Es un paso obligado y necesario de su desarrollo capitalista. Pero en cierto modo… Llegan 30 años tarde! Así pues, a falta de una estructura bancaria suficientemente evolucionada los bancos occidentales ofrecen “gentilmente” la suya. Ganan un pastón con las comisiones y drenan los capitales ociosos hacia la deuda de la Metrópoli. Esto es algo que los norteamericanos aprendieron de los ingleses y los ingleses, por defecto, de los españoles. Si el Imperio Español hubiera tenido bancos vasallos con amplia presencia internacional, respaldados por el aporte militar, habría limitado su dependencia de los acreedores extranjeros y retrasado varias décadas su declive.

*- La tercera tiene que ver con el ejército que Estados Unidos mantiene desplegado por todo el planeta. Gran parte del dinero que imprime la FED se destina a la compra de lealtades y deslealtades regionales que aseguren el flujo de dinero hacia los bonos del Tesoro*. Luego, por si a alguien se le olvida… Para eso están los marines. No me cabe ninguna duda de que desde Washington atizan y reavivan viejos conflictos regionales en beneficio propio. Practican la vieja máxima de la política romana del “divide y vencerás”.

Si por alguna razón los inversores internacionales restringieran sus compras de T-bonds, el imperio sufriría. O dicho de otro modo: tendría un problema de financiación. Llegados a este punto, *la Reserva Federal sólo podría hacer 2 cosas: inflacionar –imprimir más dinero- o subir los tipos de interés*. En realidad eso ya ha sucedido antes… No voy a hablar de esto porque ya lo he comentado en mi blog (ver el artículo sobre el “Dilema de Triffin”); pero para el tema que nos ocupa es importante porque ambas medidas suelen provocar alzas de los precios en los países re-emergentes. La devaluación del dólar acelera las compras externas estadounidenses, lo cuál inunda de liquidez a las economías exportadoras; y si suben los tipos de interés, las naciones con déficit por cuenta corriente se ven obligadas a imprimir moneda local para “rellenar los huecos” que deja la salida de capitales que se dirigen hacia la Metrópoli.

Así pues, si fueras ciudadano de la Índia, de China, de Turquía, de Tailandia, de Rusia o de Argentina: en qué invertirías?

*La manipulación en el precio del oro
*
Al principio de la Gran Recesión los países re-emergentes reaccionaron comprando treasuries estadounidenses. Si no lo hubieran hecho, el dólar habría sufrido una gran devaluación y los Bancos Centrales de medio mundo habrían sufrido importantes pérdidas en la valoración de los T-bonds que tienen en cartera. Arrimaron el hombro y esperaron a que la heterdoxa política monetaria puesta en marcha por Bernanke tuviera éxito en la reanimación de la economía norteamericana. No les gustó el primer QE, aunque lo aceptaron como un mal menor. Con un poco de suerte, todo aquello seria “pasajero” –una tormenta de dos o tres años- y luego se restauraría el status quo anterior a la crisis… Sin embargo tras 6 años de inestabilidad y la permanencia de los QE en el tiempo, los ánimos han cambiado por completo. Por supuesto es mi opinión personal, pero yo creo *los políticos de Pekín, de Moscú o de Latinoamérica, tienen muy claro que Estados Unidos continúa en recesión y que ésta ha venido para quedarse. Diga lo que diga la prensa, la economía estadounidense camina como un zombi: la tasa de paro es altísima (fíjaros en las estadísticas de Shadowstats –las que sigue Paul Volcker, ex presidente de la Reserva Federal-), el consumo minorista está muy tocado, la recuperación inmobiliaria está haciendo aguas, etc. Lo cuál es consecuente con la caída de la velocidad del dinero y del multiplicador monetario, cuyos números son propios de una Gran Depresión*. Por no hablar de la profecía de Niño Becerra: “cuando las cosas estén realmente mal, legalizarán el consumo de la marijuana (como hicieron en los años 30 del pasado siglo cuando legalizaron las bebidas alcohólicas)”.

*Esto va a terminar muy mal*. Y mientras pueden, los re-emergentes venden sus T-bonds:







En negro, las ventas de deuda pública estadounidense

Naturalmente, estas ventas complican el financiamiento exterior de Estados Unidos. Provocan alzas en los tipos de interés del bono a 10 años que traen de cabeza a los responsables del Banco Central; que se debaten entre la opción de imprimir más dinero –más QE- o de profundizar en el tapering en aras de un dólar fuerte que ponga fin a esas ventas. Y es que la política monetaria es un encaje de bolillos… Sobre todo en los malos tiempos.

Los adoradores del oro lo tienen muy claro. Si la Reserva Federal sigue impriendo “papelitos”, la confianza internacional en el dólar se deteriorará y los problemas de financiación del país continuarán; generándose un “vacío” que será ocupado por otras divisas. Y si el yield del bono sigue subiendo la economía norteamericana se ralentizará todavía más… en medio de un mar de deudas impagables *que podrían llevar a otra gran devaluación como sucedió en la época de Nixon*.

Mientras tanto, las naciones re-emergentes prosiguen con la “gran rotación de activos” del dólar al oro, que iniciaron hace 3 años:








*China ya está comprando el 75% de la producción mundial de oro físico–otras fuente dicen que llega al 100%-*

No puede culpárseles por no querer tener “todos los huevos en la misma cesta”. Están diversificando sus ahorros para protegerse de las inclemencias monetarias y geopolíticas que vienen. El problema de todo esto es que a los yanquees no les gusta ni un pelo. La inversión en metales preciosos reduce las aportaciones soberanas que se dirigen hacia sus bonos y pone a prueba el modelo monetario que diseñaron en Bretton Woods hace 70 años. Por eso en la FED los odian. Puede que también les preocupe su cotización como indicador contrarian de la salud del dólar –como sugieren los goldbugs-. Puede ser… Aunque para mi eso es un problema secundario. Todas las divisas del sistema fiduciario pierden capacidad adquisitiva respecto a los metales preciosos con el paso de los años, no sólo el billete verde.

En cualquier caso, Bernanke se encontró con la hercúlea tarea de desanimar a los inversores de los re-emergentes que acudieron a refugiarse en el oro y la plata tras la implantación del QE3. Y por supuesto, el modo de hacerlo fue *manipulando su precio en el mercado*:








*Veáse como se rompe la correlación entre el aumento de la masa monetaria y el ascenso del precio del oro (no tiene demasiada lógica desde el punto de vista macroeconómico)
*
Y es que esto es la guerra amigos! La intervención se produjo en el mercado del oro papel (en el mercado de futuros, el Comex; y en el mercado de oro físico de Londres). La prensa oficial se hizo la sueca cuando los bancos garantes de esos mercados recurrieron a todo tipo de artimañas para derribar los precios. La manipulación fue burda y soez. Y lo continúa siendo… Los goldbugs hacen bien en denunciar este escándalo que vulnera el libre mercado.

De todos los tejemanejes, el que más me gusta es el que sacude periódicamente al mercado de oro físico de Londres; a la London Bullion Market Associtation (L.B.M.A.). Es tan descarado que da risa. Los 5 bullion banks que controlan ese mercado fijan el precio de los metales preciosos dos veces al día, a la misma hora, tras consensuar en común todas las órdenes de compra-venta de sus clientes. Hasta aquí nada de extraño, pues se supone que el precio final surge del equilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda. Se supone… Un buen día al analista de commodities, Dimitri Speck, le dio por sacar la media diaria de la cotización del oro y la plata durante el periodo que va de 1993 a 2012. Y esto es lo que encontró:








Inmediatamente después de fijar el precio del oro por la mañana o por la tarde, la cotización se desploma (media diaria periodo 1993-2012)

A mediados de 2013, el Comex registró varias órdenes de venta gigantescas que desplomaron el precio de los metales preciosos. El desánimo se extendió entre los inversores occidentales. Muchos de ellos siguieron las recomendaciones de sus bancos de inversión y deshacieron sus posiciones:







Los traders de Goldman compraban cuando sus clientes vendían

Sin embargo, en Oriente Medio y en Asia el desplome del Comex fue percibido como una gran oportunidad de compra (el precio spot del oro deriva del mercado de futuros). La demanda pública y privada de oro se disparó de tal forma que el mercado internacional del oro se fracturó. La diferencia de precios entre Occidente y Oriente ha sido aprovechada por los bullion banks y por otros bancos como Goldman Sachs que han comprado a un buen precio lo que sus clientes vendieron, para forrarse a través de la política del carry trade. Sólo tienen que sacar el oro de las bóvedas occidentales para llevárselo a Asia y cobrar la jugosa prima que se paga por él. Un negocio redondo se mire por dónde se mire, que todavía lo sería más si en Occidente cayeran un poco más los precios.

*Grandes tensiones a la vista
*
Visto lo visto, la jugada de Bernanke y compañía no parece haber salido demasiado bien. *Los países re-emergentes siguen deshaciéndonse de la deuda pública estadounidense y compran, si cabe, más oro que nunca aprovechando que los precios siguen artificialmente bajos*. Si en la FED creían que al derribar los precios del metal podría saciarse de una vez por todas el apetito de los asiáticos por “la bárbara reliquia”, se equivocaron. En realidad, puede que las cosas estén incluso peor… Tando el Comex como la LBMA parecen estar pasando serios apuros para saldar las entregas físicas que sus clientes les exigen (lo sabemos porque los contratos futuros permanecen mucho tiempo en backwardation y porque el GOFO de la LBMA a menudo pasa a negativo). Debido a que ambos mercados están muy apalancados –cada onza de oro físico respalda la venta de 100, 150 o 200 onzas virtuales. Nadie lo sabe con seguridad…-, la presión de la demanda asiática sobre el mercado de oro occidental podría hacerlo quebrar (incumplir las obligaciones de entrega a cambio de cash).

Semejante agitación en el mercado ha llamado la atención del Bundesbank. Si algo nos indica el GOFO en negativo es que una parte del oro de los Bancos Centrales occidentales está siendo prestado en leasing, probablemente, para saciar la demanda de los re-emergentes. Y ese oro, por mucho que digan… No volverá! Las barras se funden siguiendo el modelo de los estándares chinos y “si te he visto no me acuerdo”. Quizá por eso las autoridades germanas le han pedido a la FED que devuelva el 10% del metal que tienen almacenado en las bóvedas de Nueva York. Los yanquees han dicho que sí, que lo devolverán. Aunque en un plazo de 7 años. Lo cuál es francamente incomprensible… Mientras tanto el regulador alemán, el Bafin, le está pidiendo explicaciones Deutsche Bank por las presuntas manipulaciones del metal amarillo en la LBMA (sin duda habrán leído las conclusiones de Speck).

Y así es como las teorías conspiro-paranoicas de los goldbugs empiezan a filtrarse en la prensa económica oficial. El Financial Times se ha hecho eco de ellas y aboga descaradamente por la tenencia física de oro y plata ante tanta incertidumbre.

Mientras tanto, varios Bancos Centrales están dando marcha atrás en sus políticas monetarias expansivas. Es algo que me llama poderosamente la atención porque la susodicha recuperación económica es muy endeble y, si se empeñan en ese propósito, la recesión podría agravarse. Todos ellos están implementando medidas (o desean implementarlas) que reduzcan la oferta monetaria. *En Japón la política monetaria de Abe está fracasando estrepitosamente porque que el país está incrementando el déficit comercial a pesar de su empeño en debilitar al yen*; en Europa el Bundesbank tiene prisa para encarecer el precio del dinero; en China están dejando caer a una parte de su sector financiero que acumula cuantiosas pérdidas en el inmobiliario, etc. Y sin embargo, como siempre, la que lleva la voz cantante es la propia Reserva Federal; que se está dando muchísima prisa en reducir la oferta monetaria:







Está reduciendo la oferta monetaria mediante acuerdos de recompra inversa o reportos

*Bernanke, Yellen y compañía no sólo han iniciado el tapering –la reducción en el ritmo de impresión de dinero-, sino que están retirando liquidez del sistema gracias a los reportos*. O dicho de otro modo: vende a los bancos títulos de deuda pública a corto plazo que prometen recomprarles más adelante. Este programa de venta de deuda comenzó en septiembre de 2013 y se prolongará durante todo 2014 –según han comentado varios funcionarios del Banco Central-.

Supongo que esto es lo que tienen que hacer antes de subir los tipos de interés en 2015, como prometieron. Tiene sentido… Aunque también habría que preguntarse si ese programa obedece a la necesidad de reciclar todos los dólares que llegan desde Asia a causa de la rotación de activos de sus treauries al oro; y, también, porque China se está desprendiendo de ellos porque ya no los necesita en sus transacciones comerciales con un montón de países que están aceptando el yuan como moneda de intercambio.

*En cualquier caso, todo esto es una mala noticia para las bolsas. Sobre todo para la renta variable estadounidense. Puede que toda la economía occidental haya empezado a “japonizarse”; o bien, que estemos entrando en un largo ciclo económico marcado por la estanflación. El tiempo dirá…*


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Mar 2014)

España se posiciona como alternativa al suministro de gas procedente de Rusia - elEconomista.es

Maserati, BMW, Jaguar... Italia subasta 1.500 coches oficiales a través de eBay - Ecomotor.es
venga con las plusvis que habeis sacado de gowex ya podeis pujar...


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

Nadie con una minima idea de los 20.000.000 de titulos en SAB? Mr burbujo has sido tu?
Voy a ver si veo algo de info...


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Pues mira Topongo, antes de ayer hizo el día con más volumen del año....y hoy va por buen camino....y subiendo un 4%....

Yo creo que SL en 2,17 o así y a ver si suena la flauta y tenemos conga!!


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues mira Topongo, antes de ayer hizo el día con más volumen del año....y hoy va por buen camino....y subiendo un 4%....
> 
> Yo creo que SL en 2,17 o así y a ver si suena la flauta y tenemos conga!!



Si, pero a mi ha extrañado que ese movimiento fuese en 15 minutos, asi sin dismulo y para tirarlo claro...
Creo que voy a proteger la posi y comisiones y listo.


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, pero a mi ha extrañado que ese movimiento fuese en 15 minutos, asi sin dismulo y para tirarlo claro...
> Creo que voy a proteger la posi y comisiones y listo.



Estoy mirando la gráfica y no veo lo que comentasienso:


El volumen más alto en visión 15 minutos son los 1.800.000 títulos que la han subido, el velote de las 11.158:


----------



## amago45 (28 Mar 2014)

Vamos Matilde
Locomotora y tal ...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy mirando la gráfica y no veo lo que comentasienso:
> 
> 
> El volumen más alto en visión 15 minutos son los 1.800.000 títulos que la han subido, el velote de las 11.158:



serán 2 millones, no 20


me da lo mismo que a tí


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy mirando la gráfica y no veo lo que comentasienso:
> 
> 
> El volumen más alto en visión 15 minutos son los 1.800.000 títulos que la han subido, el velote de las 11.158:



Pues será un mierda de reta4 / Ing porque me daba volumen negociado 1x.000.000 a una hora y los 32.000.000 15 minutos depués...
Nada olvidalo
En Eurona el volumen raquítico y ellas en modo ojos de espinete, supongo que esperando datos/expectativas en la junta.
Cara o cruz para el lunes supongo.
Edito para decir
Perdon por el retraso.... con lo de Sabadell


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

muy bien hoy deoleo, natra, prosegur y ence. de los mejores días que he tenido. bien vendido ayer "de momento" viscofan.

y una pena que ntc no levanta



cómo viene USA?


----------



## Hannibal (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi brutal owned, hoy no hay mínimos más bajos que ayer, puta mierda de sistema.
> 
> que no me escaqueo, solo que andaba con lío.



Pues yo que también tiré el fibo en tiempo, no me salían nuevos mínimos en bankia hasta el 8 de abril, pero justo 1 día después de un máximo ienso:

Aunque me fio mucho más de tu sistema y veo lógico que haya algún mínimo en este periodo.


----------



## sinnombrex (28 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vamos Matilde
> Locomotora y tal ...



¿¿Poco volumen??
Aunque los dias previos si que tuvo bastante, pero si sube sin volumen no ira muy lejos de precios actuales.

Sigo dentro y espero que de cara al dividendo este mas cerca de 12 que de 11.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues yo que también tiré el fibo en tiempo, no me salían nuevos mínimos en bankia hasta el 8 de abril, pero justo 1 día después de un máximo ienso:
> 
> Aunque me fio mucho más de tu sistema y veo lógico que haya algún mínimo en este periodo.



bankia me daba hoy o el lunes


----------



## Hannibal (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bankia me daba hoy o el lunes



Pues eso digo, que tu owned no será por Bankia. Lo de hoy me ha sorprendido, el lunes seguro que toca :abajo:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues eso digo, que tu owned no será por Bankia. Lo de hoy me ha sorprendido, el lunes seguro que toca :abajo:






En Viscofan tambien me daba un posible mínimo un día, y coge y abre con gap al alza. Hoy el ibex me daba, y va y hace lo mismo, y bankia también. 

He visto que veces que toca hacer mínimo, hace un doji perfecto enano, pero que haga un velón y con gap, pues no había visto o fijado.

Si el lunes toca mínimo, lo normal es que cierre gap, y empiece otro tramo de subida. De todas formas aún nos quedan 4h para un reversal


----------



## Durmiente (28 Mar 2014)

Liquidez total

Acabo de venderlo todo.

Seguro que la he cagado, pero recupero ampliamente la cagada que tuve con Bankia el día del palo... y eso eso suficiente, por ahora.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Fijaros PROSEGUR, qué criterios de subida está siguiendo:




Spoiler









Es la proyección de caída entre lo que he marcado. Hoy 4,56 sería, que es donde ha parado. El 38,20


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Liquidez total
> 
> Acabo de venderlo todo.
> 
> Seguro que la he cagado, pero recupero ampliamente la cagada que tuve con Bankia el día del palo... y eso eso suficiente, por ahora.



Yo también estoy vendiendo algo de la cartera, aprovechando estas últimas subidas consecutivas (con la excepción de ENAGAS, que compré hoy a media mañana).

Y me marcho con los bolsillos llenos, _hoygan_! :fiufiu:

Bien vengan caídas porque se de la vuelta, o un cierre del GAP a la baja, quiero que me pille con bastante _cash flow_ en la mano, justo para cuando vuelva a empezar a subir


----------



## egarenc (28 Mar 2014)

Iberdrolas de mi vida :

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Eurona presenta hoy los resultados de 2013??

En el 1S perdieron pasta.

A ver qué se cuece....hoy imagino presenta eurona resultados.

Es a las 17h la Junta.


----------



## Durmiente (28 Mar 2014)

Ojalá que me equivoque pero creo que esto tiene peligro.


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ojalá que me equivoque pero creo que esto tiene peligro.



Venga que os hacemos hueco, subid al tren de las plusvis::











Pero cuidado con Topongo:ouch:












:XX::XX::XX:

:8:


----------



## Hannibal (28 Mar 2014)

Me ha saltado SL en ebioss, después de sacarle bastante apenas saco para un menú del día. Eso sí, viendo la que está cayendo mejor huir y ni con un palo hasta ver como cierra al menos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Food for thought
> 
> Los Goldbugs tienen razón - Rankia
> 
> ...



.
Tenéis razón tú y los Goldbugs, el problema es el de siempre, que tener razón demasiado pronto es igual que equivocarse, a veces incluso peor.

Y se puede estar de acuerdo con muchos puntos del artículo, pero esto lo pueden estirar 1 año más, 10 más, a saber ... 

Al fin y al cabo toda esta vaina arranca con Nixon, como muy bien recuerdan en el artículo, y cuando lo de Bretton Woods muchos de los foreros ni habían nacido.


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Tenéis razón tú y los Goldbugs, el problema es el de siempre, que tener razón demasiado pronto es igual que equivocarse, a veces incluso peor.
> 
> Y se puede estar de acuerdo con muchos puntos del artículo, pero esto lo pueden estirar 1 año más, 10 más, a saber ...
> ...



Como dicen los abogados a sus clientes

"No sólo hay que tener razón, además te la tienen que dar"ienso:


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Como dicen los abogados a sus clientes
> 
> "No sólo hay que tener razón, además te la tienen que dar"ienso:



Hay que tener razón en el fondo (la idea) y la forma (el timing) como dice Neutron.

Con la forma estoy muy contento, me va bien ::::::

La famosa cueva de la que suelo hablar, para gente como yo es una metáfora, para los pechopalomos irredentos es el destino irremediable ::::::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que tener razón en el fondo (la idea) y la forma (el timing) como dice Neutron.
> 
> Con la forma estoy muy contento, me va bien ::::::
> 
> La famosa cueva de la que suelo hablar, para gente como yo es una metáfora, para los pechopalomos irredentos es el destino irremediable ::::::




.
Con la que está cayendo y aún así hay mucho irresponsable que no quiere verla venir. 

Y que no venga esta primavera no quiere decir que no haya que estar preparado, porque puede ser en cualquier momento, por cualquier gilipollez ...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Get ready for stocks to drop 25 percent: Pro


----------



## tarrito (28 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que tener razón en el fondo (la idea) y la forma (el timing) como dice Neutron.
> 
> Con la forma estoy muy contento, me va bien ::::::
> 
> La famosa cueva de la que suelo hablar, para gente como yo es una metáfora, para los pechopalomos irredentos es el destino irremediable ::::::



no joda ... pensaba que teníamos un refugio seguro llegado el momento :ouch:

Bertok dimisión :no:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Mar 2014)

Copio y pego aquí:

Get ready for stocks to drop 25 percent: Pro



> Get ready for stocks to drop 25 percent: Pro
> Jeff Morganteen	| @jmorganteen
> 42 Mins Ago
> 
> ...



Vamos a tener que empezar a liquidar más cartera... 8:


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> no joda ... pensaba que teníamos un refugio seguro llegado el momento :ouch:
> 
> Bertok dimisión :no:



Las cuevas son para dummies después de lo que hicieron los usanos en Tora Bora.

Ahora nos metemos en catacumbas ::::::


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Mar 2014)

Tremenda la pasada que le ha metido ACI a anarrosa...como el Red Bull con gasolina super a un tio montando en bici ::


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/519616-bce-a-actuar-jueves.html


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Mar 2014)

Compradas unas Deoleo a 0,44.
Rompiendo los 0,425 y además con importante volumen puede estar realizando un HCHi para buscar los 0,485.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Compradas unas Deoleo a 0,44.
> Rompiendo los 0,425 y además con importante volumen puede estar realizando un HCHi para buscar los 0,485.



si supera el 0,46 igual se va por máximos

pero el hchi da eso, sí.


ahora el precio empieza a salirse de las bandas, como PSG


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si supera el 0,46 igual se va por máximos
> 
> pero el hchi da eso, sí.
> 
> ...




He pillado poquitas pero la idea es que vaya hasta los 0,515 que son la resistencia fuerte. El aumento de volumen desde primeros de año puede ser importante.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

fuera de PSG, igual sube más pero de 4,25 a 4,65 es un pico...
históricamente le cuesta pasar el rsi 70 y estamos por encima y precio fuera de Bandas


que el último duro...


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

Los usanos con ganas de fiesta.

10350, may be.


----------



## Bronx (28 Mar 2014)

*carbon peponeando*

Parece que los cortos en el carbon empiezan a dar una tregua.
walter como un tiro y ACI empieza a enfilar los $5


----------



## IRobot (28 Mar 2014)

Aquí en el Ibex parece estar todo el pescado vendido por hoy. Se ha topado con la resistencia de los 103XX y ahí se ha parado de momento. Los grandes se han comportado noblemente, subiendo hasta encontrar cada uno su resistencia particular y ahí siguen SAN, BBVA, Telefónica y Repsol, sin superar de momento los 6.80, 9, 11,50 y 18.68. 



ane agurain dijo:


> Get ready for stocks to drop 25 percent: Pro



Siempre hay alguno con ganas de despertar al oso...


----------



## inversobres (28 Mar 2014)

Fue hablar y tirar parriba. Nos vemos arriba.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Decloban: sobre alimentación


viscofan lleva 2 semanas up
natra empieza ahora con bonita vela parece
deoleo 2 semanas
ebro up..


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Mar 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> Parece que los cortos en el carbon empiezan a dar una tregua.
> walter como un tiro y ACI empieza a enfilar los $5



No eran 3 las carboneras ? y la otra ? que tal lo estará haciendo la ratita ?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No eran 3 las carboneras ? y la otra ? que tal lo estará haciendo la ratita ?



sube un 2% hoy


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sube un 2% hoy



Mira que lo sabía....bueno, por lo menos no baja....


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

bankia comienza a ponerse "verde oscuro"


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Mira que lo sabía....bueno, por lo menos no baja....



Vendistes ayer?


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bankia comienza a ponerse "verde oscuro"



Verde oscuro=
_que estaba verde pero se va al lado oscuro

-que despues de verde esta madura y se va a caer

-que Garragorri nos va a regalar una esmeralda a todas las accionistas


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Verde oscuro=
> _que estaba verde pero se va al lado oscuro
> 
> -que despues de verde esta madura y se va a caer
> ...



-que Pandoro anda detrás.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Mar 2014)

No se pongan todos a la vez a vender Sabadell que la van a acabar tirando de verdad.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Vendistes ayer?



No las vendo ni de coña. Ya subiran, no tengo prisa.


----------



## Krim (28 Mar 2014)

En ello están, las archs parece que rompen máximos de bastantes meses, puede ser el comienzo de un gamesazo .


----------



## amago45 (28 Mar 2014)

Nuevo ataque a resistencias en los blue chips 

*VAMOS PEPON*


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Mar 2014)

alguien tiene noticias de eurona???


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Mar 2014)

E.on y RWE por la senda del crecimiento.
Pepón: en tus manos encomiendo mi espíritu (y mi cartera).


----------



## decloban (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Decloban: sobre alimentación
> 
> 
> viscofan lleva 2 semanas up
> ...



Si no digo que no se contagien de la tendencia alcista pero no son valores fuertes el dinero va a otros.


----------



## amago45 (28 Mar 2014)

En Deoleo Ebro casi ha terminado de vender hoy, con todo lo que se ha transaccionado ... 15M acciones.
Según Visual Economy  Gaesco y MGV han vendido 3.2M cada una ... OZÚ MI ARMA


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien tiene noticias de eurona???



No puedo mirarlo ahora.... En el hilo de rankia un forero iba a asistir a la junta 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> En Deoleo Ebro casi ha terminado de vender hoy, con todo lo que se ha transaccionado ... 15M acciones.
> Según Visual Economy  Gaesco y MGV han vendido 3.2M cada una ... OZÚ MI ARMA



menos mal que no subía vendiendo Ebro 


Ha roto del todo la bajista creo con la entrada de España


----------



## amago45 (28 Mar 2014)

OLE cerrando en 0.435 ... 
El lúnes más y mejor????


----------



## ... (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> menos mal que no subía vendiendo Ebro
> 
> 
> Ha roto del todo la bajista creo con la entrada de España



Eso quiere decir que de las 0,345 que anunciaste varias veces mejor nos olvidamos, no?


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Carbón usano

ANR: Mucho cuidado con lanzar las campanas al vuelo. Está en mínimos y el volumen de hoy, a media sesión, apenas alcanza el 30% de la media de los últimos meses.

ACI: Lleva semanas haciéndolo mucho mejor que sus comparables. Hoy está teniendo una vela muy bonita. Es probable que esté en suelo mayor si realmente el carbón va a sobrevivir.

WLT: Enterradla, si sale adelante será únicamente para pagar los intereses de usura de los créditos que les han dado.

BTU: Técnicamente no pinta bien pero de largo es la mejor carbonera usana. Cuando todas quiebren, ésta todavía seguirán en pie.

Mucho cuidado, rebotes debe haber porque han sido 3 meses de hachazos continuos.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Mar 2014)

buen finde a todos...........


----------



## IRobot (28 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Aquí en el Ibex parece estar todo el pescado vendido por hoy. Se ha topado con la resistencia de los 103XX y ahí se ha parado de momento. Los grandes se han comportado noblemente, subiendo hasta encontrar cada uno su resistencia particular y ahí siguen SAN, BBVA, Telefónica y Repsol, sin superar de momento los 6.80, 9, 11,50 y 18.68.



Al final lo han dejado en el mismo sitio. Ahora a ver qué hacen la semana que viene ienso:


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Leedlo con calma. Es un disgusto importante para los ano-rrotos que vayan en medium-long term

Will Other Coal Miners Follow Walter Energy's Path?


----------



## Tono (28 Mar 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Al final lo han dejado en el mismo sitio. Ahora a ver qué hacen la semana que viene ienso:



¿te has fijado en los volúmenes?  una barbaridad.

Para los que están conmigo en SAN, subida de más del 9% desde el día 14 y lo que es más importante: hoy ha cerrado en máximos, el 6,83 sólo se vió una vez en el pasado enero, desde agosto del 2011. Con un enorme volumen además. 

Iberdrola otro día más en máximos históricos... y ya van...

Ferrovial de nuevo a por los 16. :Aplauso:

Feliz finde.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

... dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que de las 0,345 que anunciaste varias veces mejor nos olvidamos, no?



anuncié que ES POSIBLE. Nunca he dicho "esto se va a x", siempre digo "es posible", "marca una divergencia luego...", "yo que soy un cobarde vendería o compraría", y pongo el porqué

miro ahora. pero estamos igual de cerca ahora de romper 0.51 que de 0.345 aunque deberíamos subir rápido como bajamos.

creo que me marcaba lunes como maximo. claro que tambien me daba un minimo el ibex el lunes.

mi sistema será una mierda pero no es una puta mierda. así que el ibex el lunes cierra este minigap por mis pelotas 


yo sigo con ellas

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 11:32 ----------

TONO:
BolsaCanaria .info | Santander con cuña y divergencia pero puede llegar hasta 7.40


...
BolsaCanaria .info | Deoleo confirmando fin de corrección


claro que estos también pensaban como yo, que se iba a 0.35


----------



## Tono (28 Mar 2014)

Ane, con todo el respeto para los que tenéis FE en el AT y sistemas varios, ya hace mucho que he dicho que para Semana Santa el SAN rompería los 7€ con claridad. Como también he dicho que poco a poco irá igualando su cotización con el BBVA, banco que no compraría para largo.

Lo mismo que dije que FER rompería los 15 con el IBEX en 10100 o que Iberdrola se iría a los 5,5€ que vale en realidad.

Todo calculado sin mirar ni un sólo gráfico de AT, cuando entré lo hice aplicando el sentido común tras ver sus balances anuales y siguiendo con criterio las noticias que hay sobre ellos.

Lo mismo que sigo diciendo que comprar hoy BME a 29 es una bargain. Su timing empezará tras los resultados trimestrales y la llegada de su dividendo (0,65 en Mayo)


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ane, con todo el respeto para los que tenéis FE en el AT y sistemas varios, ya hace mucho que he dicho que para Semana Santa el SAN rompería los 7€ con claridad. Como también he dicho que poco a poco irá igualando su cotización con el BBVA, banco que no compraría para largo.
> 
> Lo mismo que dije que FER rompería los 15 con el IBEX en 10100 o que Iberdrola se iría a los 5,5€ que vale en realidad.
> 
> ...



Cuando publica trimestrales?



... deoleo: BUENA PINTA, PERO mira rsi








mira la divergencia alcista que nos hizo subir, y la que estamos formando ahora, que parece:






las bandas diarias marcan 0,46 precio por arriba como de precaución y ajustar SL


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cuando publica trimestrales?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sigo pensando igual que en dic-ene, esto es un lateral 9500-10500, tengo algo en bolsa pero poco ,con el rabillo del ojo sigo atento por si esto cambia de tendencia.Digo lo mismo, cuidado con el optimismo desmedido que estamos ya en Abril y los grandes valores del ibex estan al mismo nivel que en enero-febrero.De los grandes el mas barato es Tef


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Lo que faltaba para que terminara de cagar la perra :8::8::8:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/peabody-energy-corp-shareholder-alert-180200806.html


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Esperando el lunes guanoso y cierre de gap


por cierto, nasdaq en rojo


----------



## Chila (28 Mar 2014)

¿ y esa vela que nos ha dejado Gowex hoy?
Mmmmm

Tono, sigo contigo en iberdrola y bme.
Garantia de tranquilidad.


----------



## egarenc (28 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿te has fijado en los volúmenes?  una barbaridad.
> 
> Para los que están conmigo en SAN, subida de más del 9% desde el día 14 y lo que es más importante: hoy ha cerrado en máximos, el 6,83 sólo se vió una vez en el pasado enero, desde agosto del 2011. Con un enorme volumen además.
> 
> ...



le acompaño en las 3


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2014)

Señores, uno de los últimos post de servidor en el mes y tiene que ser ejemplarizante.

*Arch Coal*

Ya va siendo hora que los oportunistas vuelvan a su cobijo. Se cantó entrada en 4,47 USD aprox. Día tras día, aunque estoy en los states sigo leyendo y a veces mordiéndome la lengua, viendo como se vapulea al mensajero y al carbón. Los números cantan (de ANR me callo pero les aseguro que llegará el momento en el que les brinde un post como éste).

Señores, el thermal va a reventar para arriba y el que no quiera verlo que no lo vea pero que no haga el ridículo. Es evidente, solo tienen que ver el precio del gas natural en USA y se dará cuenta de muchas cosas. Para los agnósticos y convencidos de que el carbón morirá, obvio como todo, que mire el short interest de Arch. Claramente se están cerrando cortos. Ya lo dije en su día en First Solar: cuando un valor con importantes posiciones en short comienza a cerrarlas ............ subirá pero eso no es nada para el torrente de largos que entrarán cuando, en un negocio cíclico como éste, las carteras de los grandes de posicionen en el largo plazo.

Este es un buen negocio, un negocio de brave investors y no de mamapollas a lo jdnec. A él le dedico este post, que siga jugando a la comba y deje los juegos de dinero para los mayores.

Un abrazo a los muchos amigos de este foro.


Como no, les dejo mejunge del bueno:

[YOUTUBE]xWptpbVZmx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿ y esa vela que nos ha dejado Gowex hoy?
> Mmmmm
> 
> Tono, sigo contigo en iberdrola y bme.
> Garantia de tranquilidad.



Pues que ha perdido fuerza inercia y ahora le toca gravitar un poco

Estaba claro que no podía mantener esa subida vertical 

Sel 9 al 20 de enero hizo una escalada similar a esta,luego siguió subiendo pero sin esa fuerza,pero subió. Normal que la semana próxima repose un poco.


----------



## Xiux (28 Mar 2014)

Buenas

Eon vuelve a los 14,2x , a ver cuanto dura y la tiran nuevamente a los 13,x. Mientras que RWE siempre sube mas.

Bankias en 1,4x estaba para añadir más estos últimos días

Fcc a espera de la news del lunes y si habrá cierre de cortos o la negociacion no será tsn beneficiosa para los actuales accionistas y caerá aún más

Salu2


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

cierres de mercados el viernes pasado:

nasdaq 4.277
sp 1.866
dax 9.343
ralph 10.042

cierres de mercados hoy viernes a falta de 1 hora
nasdaq 4145 -3.3%
sp 1853 -0,7%
dax 9.587 +2,6%
ralph 10.329 +2,86%


----------



## mpbk (28 Mar 2014)

vamos directos a 11200 ibex.


----------



## Durmiente (28 Mar 2014)

Convendría recordar que el SP está haciendo (desde el día 21) máximos y mínimos decrecientes.


----------



## juanfer (28 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, uno de los últimos post de servidor en el mes y tiene que ser ejemplarizante.
> 
> *Arch Coal*
> 
> ...



Janus tus aportes siempre son bien venidos, no hagas caso a los comentarios de algún que otro desagradecido. El que no quiera consejos que no los escuche.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, uno de los últimos post de servidor en el mes y tiene que ser ejemplarizante.
> 
> *Arch Coal*
> 
> ...



Creo que te queda mucho que sufrir con el carbón usano.

Desde un punto de vista técnico, Arch Coal es la mejor by far.

El rebote puede ser normal después de un trimestre en el que se ha perdido hasta la camisa en ANR, WLT, BTU.

A los usanos les sale el gas por las orejas y eso es un problema porque ha hundido a la industria del carbón y las propias empresas de gas están perdiendo dinero con el fracking.

Se necesita que suba el precio para que la gasísticas ganen dinero y que la industria del carbón vuelva a tener demanda.

¿a quién le van a colocar el gas ..... Europa?

Por cierto, mira la vela de hoy en ACI :: cuidado


----------



## egarenc (28 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que te queda mucho que sufrir con el carbón usano.
> 
> Desde un punto de vista técnico, Arch Coal es la mejor by far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chila (28 Mar 2014)

Gracias janus!!


----------



## mpbk (28 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Esperando el lunes guanoso y cierre de gap
> 
> 
> por cierto, nasdaq en rojo



los guanosos deberia daros verguenza seguir por aqui dando consejitos, a recoger owneds.


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Janus tus aportes siempre son bien venidos, no hagas caso a los comentarios de algún que otro desagradecido. El que no quiera consejos que no los escuche.
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



Do not worry!!!!, I´ll take advantage of their ignorance and of their bucks, they are pals.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 20:57 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Creo que te queda mucho que sufrir con el carbón usano.
> 
> Desde un punto de vista técnico, Arch Coal es la mejor by far.
> 
> ...




Here we go!!!!, que salten las bestias.

[YOUTUBE]fEIQNTW4f8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Para esta noche ::::::

[YOUTUBE]LZ9VVU11YV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Mar 2014)

Pasaba a saludar y recordaros que All men must die!


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

la verdad es que TODOS los indicadores dicen que esto va para arriba y tenido que buscar algo a propósito que frene mi ansía mete pasta a saco...


y son 2 cosas: 

el nivel de koncorde
este gráfico







pero todo lo demás es apabullante a priori. 


salvo mi lunes


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2014)

Dale revolución

[YOUTUBE]qW0GfpH4n9E[/YOUTUBE]


y no dejes de pelear contra el establisment

[YOUTUBE]I_TKhQ7KK1Y[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 21:44 ----------

No se para.

[YOUTUBE]I_TKhQ7KK1Y[/YOUTUBE]



*Break the spell againts the coal!!!!*


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A los usanos les sale el gas por las orejas y eso es un problema porque ha hundido a la industria del carbón y las propias empresas de gas están perdiendo dinero con el fracking.
> 
> Se necesita que suba el precio para que la gasísticas ganen dinero y que la industria del carbón vuelva a tener demanda.
> 
> ...



Pues el Obama aprovechando la crisis de Ucrania anda ofreciendo el gas a Europa para no depender del gas ruso.


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues el Obama aprovechando la crisis de Ucrania anda ofreciendo el gas a Europa para no depender del gas ruso.



That's the deal ::::::


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Mar 2014)

Además de la compra de Deoleo esta mañana he entrado en Tubacex. La venía siguiendo un poco las últimas semanas y la superación de los 3,20 rompe los últimos máximos. Los gráficos a largo plazo también pintan bien.
Unos gráficos que no están en logarítmico.

<a href="http://imgur.com/dh38W8c"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/dh38W8c.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>

<a href="http://imgur.com/bJfkRYT"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/bJfkRYT.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

<a href="http://imgur.com/04htRSh"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/04htRSh.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


----------



## sinnombrex (28 Mar 2014)

Hoy dos de las que les cuesta llevar el ritmo de las demás, estas han roto la bajista, hablo de Telefónica y E.on.

Ahora no tengo tiempo para tirar lineas, en telefónica se ve fácil porque es una bajista desde el ultimo máximo de 13 euros.

La de E.on se ve algo peor porque es una bajista que no viene de máximos, pero es muy antigua y es una serie de picos posteriores al máximo. Próximo punto de parada, esperemos, 14,5. Si se da bien, ira por los 15, y después ya solo veo el entorno de los 18 euros.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Mar 2014)

Índice Biotecnología Nasdaq ha bajado -7% esta semana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2014)

Bertok putilla, lefazo por no poner torrentez....

47 ronin is also a good movie!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok putilla, lefazo por no poner torrentez....
> 
> 47 ronin is also a good movie!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



yo quiero streaming de CAM ::


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

De rankia, del forero stormy....

Hola, 
Acabo de volver de la junta de accionistas, y como os dije. os expongo lo que ha pasado. 
Este es el orden del dia. Accionistas | Eurona
Os pego estos link, que aunque son de hace dias, ha sido hoy cuando a traves de la junta de accionistas, se han aprobado.
Eurona Telecom adquiere Kubi Wireless por 10 millones de euros | Empresas | Cinco Días 
http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/01/33443_HRelev_20140123.pdf
Esta información también me la ha comentado el Ceo de Eurona Jaume Sanpera. 
Eurona prevé facturar siete millones en 2014 y expandirse por zonas no urbanas mediante franquicias ? Redes ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Redes en lainformacion.com 
También me decía, que en el tema de las telecomunicaciones habrá dos mercados, FIBRA, y no FIBRA. 
Asi mismo, desde que previeron la fusión con KUBI, están trabajando en toda la zona del Caribe y Riviera Maya. 
Preven implantar Wifi en miles de habitaciones de toda la zona hotelera. 
En internet fijo, poseen una tecnologia Israeli que tiene menos costes lo cual generará mas beneficios al accionista. En fin, me ha contado que están trabajando duro para llegar a ser grandes. 
La ampliación de capital con supresióndel derecho suscripción preferente que se ha hecho hoy, ha sido para pagar la compra de KUBI, y aunque el precio por acción ha sido de 1,74€, fué el que se pactó en Septiembre de 2013 cuando acordaron su compra. 
Mi impresión, es que creo que están haciendo las cosas muy bién y con mucha ilusión, y los he visto muy serios, y preveo un buén crecimiento de Eurona. 
Un saludo


----------



## Topongo (28 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> De rankia, del forero stormy....
> 
> Hola,
> Acabo de volver de la junta de accionistas, y como os dije. os expongo lo que ha pasado.
> ...



Lo que importa. .. el lunes que? Para arriba o para abajo ...
Buena pinta li del wifi en hoteles...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (28 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo que importa. .. el lunes que? Para arriba o para abajo ...
> Buena pinta li del wifi en hoteles...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pues no se no dice nada que se pueda cuantificar en platita, solo impresiones así que lunes vemos. 

Yo pensaba que anunciaban resultados pero parece ser que los anuncian en abril. 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## burbujito1982 (28 Mar 2014)

Parece que el señor Pepino ha vuelto....y en forma.

Unas dudas Janus, no sé si estoy espeso pero no le he entendido: 

¿está usted diciendo que cambia la apuesta y prefiere las ACI a las ANR?

¿ha cantado la entrada para ACI o simplemente está en defcon 2?

gracias!

P.D.: estas para todo el mundo:

¿nos hemos olvidado de Ucrania/Crimea? 
¿está "todo" "descontado"?


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Parece que el señor Pepino ha vuelto....y en forma.
> 
> Unas dudas Janus, no sé si estoy espeso pero no le he entendido:
> 
> ...




Largo long-term en ambas. En la primera 10,000 títulos y 5,000 en la segunda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2014)

Y audio latino janus, que no falte el audio latino ::







Janus dijo:


> yo quiero streaming de CAM ::





Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## burbujito1982 (29 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Largo long-term en ambas. En la primera 10,000 títulos y 5,000 en la segunda.



Puesto que están entre los 4 y los 5 euros ahora mismo, parece que le da más credibilidad a ACI. 

Lo tendré en cuenta si me decido.


----------



## Janus (29 Mar 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y audio latino janus, que no falte el audio latino ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Para los champichambos ya tengo traducción simultánea .............

Justin Bieber As Long As You Love Me Official Acoustic Cover Video By Yll - Vube.com


----------



## amago45 (29 Mar 2014)

Up y tal ... ...


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2014)

Sobreproducción en el carbón y tal.

El frenazo chino ataca a las materias primas - Blogs de Lleno de Energía


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Mar 2014)

@bertok, hablando de energías. Os traigo una recomendación desde otro foro, PEIX. Invesigadla si queréis, está muy ligada al ETANOL, que por cierto ayer tocó máximos en los futuros desde 2006, ahí es nada. 

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=PEIX#symbol=PEIX;range=5y

vale la pena estudiarlo por lo menos


Edito: Ethanol production margins up by 50%. Highest ever.

The estimated production margin for a typical US Midwest dry-mill ethanol plant for the week ended March 21 soared 52.41 cents, or 49.81%, to a Platts record of $1.5763/gal, a review of data from the US Department of Agriculture and Platts showed. The margin was calculated at its highest level since Platts began tracking the data in September 2010


----------



## ane agurain (29 Mar 2014)

La bolsa por Carlos María: Banco de Santander en todos los plazos.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2014)

El destino de las gacelas es presumir + disfrutar de plusvalías virtuales y llorar por minusvalías reales ::::::

Recuerdo que las certezas no existen pero las probabilidades de estar en la parte alta, y no tiene por qué ser la más alta, del ciclo son muy elevadas.


----------



## NaNDeTe (29 Mar 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> @bertok, hablando de energías. Os traigo una recomendación desde otro foro, PEIX. Invesigadla si queréis, está muy ligada al ETANOL, que por cierto ayer tocó máximos en los futuros desde 2006, ahí es nada.
> 
> https://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=PEIX#symbol=PEIX;range=5y
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, tanto como el carbon, con la diferencia de que esta esta claramente al alza.

PEIX 4600 usd de maximos en 2006, que ha pasado? hoy esta a 16usd, pero es que a principios de diciembre estaba a menos de 4usd. El aumento del volumen durante los ultimos meses es impresionante.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Mar 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Muy interesante, tanto como el carbon, con la diferencia de que esta esta claramente al alza.
> 
> PEIX 4600 usd de maximos en 2006, que ha pasado? hoy esta a 16usd, pero es que a principios de diciembre estaba a menos de 4usd. El aumento del volumen durante los ultimos meses es impresionante.



Por eso digo, que vale la pena como mínimo estudiarla.

Ethanol Futures Price: Latest Price & Chart for Ethanol - NASDAQ.com

Además, mira los precios del etanol. Acaban de tocar máximos de 2006 :8:


----------



## Chila (29 Mar 2014)

up que se cae.
¿acs y fcc peponazo el lunes?
Me miro lo del ethanol...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> up que se cae.
> ¿acs y fcc peponazo el lunes?
> Me miro lo del ethanol...



Puede pero los veo tarde para entrar.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...lly--overvalued--henry-blodget-140400520.html

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 19:50 ----------

No es la primera vez que lo posteo pero sí en gráfico.

Las perspectivas de revalorización a 10 años vistas son ridículas como para hacer una cartera de largo plazo en los niveles actuales


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Puede pero los veo tarde para entrar.



FCC todavía tiene que confirmar la rotura del canal bajista y ACS puede estar bien si seguimos la pauta de que hay que subirse a la tendencia aunque estén muy arriba o en máximos.


----------



## paulistano (29 Mar 2014)

Amigos, leo por unos lados que si deflación, por otros lados inflación.....


La picha un lio.


----------



## jjsuamar (29 Mar 2014)

Y arcelor como la vemos?

De momento cumple?


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Amigos, leo por unos lados que si deflación, por otros lados inflación.....
> 
> 
> La picha un lio.



Estamos en deflación pero lo realmente importante es la evolución de los gastos familiares de cada uno.

Llevo un control exacto de los ingresos y gastos de la familia. Hay muchos SW en internete y tras varios años usándolos me he inclinado por construirme el mío propio en un excel. Un buen control de los conceptos y unas tablas dinámicas para explotar los datos y listo.

Cada uno de los últimos 3 años he tenido menores gastos. el simple hecho de medirlo, te hace gastar menos ::::::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en deflación pero lo realmente importante es la evolución de los gastos familiares de cada uno.
> 
> Llevo un control exacto de los ingresos y gastos de la familia. Hay muchos SW en internete y tras varios años usándolos me he inclinado por construirme el mío propio en un excel. Un buen control de los conceptos y unas tablas dinámicas para explotar los datos y listo.
> 
> Cada uno de los últimos 3 años he tenido menores gastos. el simple hecho de medirlo, te hace gastar menos ::::::



Yo también lo hacía con muy buen resultado, reduciendo gastos de manera constante.....hasta que me casé y tuve 2 hijos ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...lly--overvalued--henry-blodget-140400520.html
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 19:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Según esa cartera un 40% es sp500, es como entrar en el ibex como indice estando a 10300 y posiblemente acabando en 11k pues el recorrido es poco. Pero si nos ponemos a mirar valor por valor quizás encontramos algún valor para hacer un x3 o x6 (véase casos gamesa, fcc, bankia....) todo depende de la correlación con el indice y que conste que tienes razón en tus afirmaciones pero siempre hay algo que sube y algo que baja, el dinero fluye de una activo a otro.

Aprovechando que es sabado:

Escort de las vegas (ideas para cuando triunfe el carbón...)


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2014)

Ola q aze. unas chelitas o q aze


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ola q aze. unas chelitas o q aze



ya tas cocido o que ases?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2014)

un poco 

Estas pimplando MV? Un poco


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Según esa cartera un 40% es sp500, es como entrar en el ibex como indice estando a 10300 y posiblemente acabando en 11k pues el recorrido es poco. Pero si nos ponemos a mirar valor por valor quizás encontramos algún valor para hacer un x3 o x6 (véase casos gamesa, fcc, bankia....) todo depende de la correlación con el indice y que conste que tienes razón en tus afirmaciones pero siempre hay algo que sube y algo que baja, el dinero fluye de una activo a otro.
> 
> Aprovechando que es sabado:
> 
> Escort de las vegas (ideas para cuando triunfe el carbón...)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un poco
> 
> Estas pimplando MV? Un poco



no estarás de guardia? :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2014)

si, En sinferopol. mentira En moncloa cuidando las existencias de heineken


----------



## egarenc (29 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo también lo hacía con muy buen resultado, reduciendo gastos de manera constante.....hasta que me casé y tuve 2 hijos ::



yo nunca lo he hecho, me costaría horrores recuperar todos los tickets. Me conformo con ahorrar de manera constante una cantidad fija cada mes, con eso me doy con un canto en los dientes estando en la misma siuación que tu con los churumbeles.

Editor cierto, acabo de hacer todo el recuento de operaciones preparando la Renta, y me ha sorprendido ver que he hecho 37 compra/ventas :8:....el broker debe estar contento conmigo. Este año he bajado el pistón.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2014)

La prosperidad usana







---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 21:40 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> yo nunca lo he hecho, me costaría horrores recuperar todos los tickets. Me conformo con ahorrar de manera constante una cantidad fija cada mes, con eso me doy con un canto en los dientes estando en la misma siuación que tu con los churumbeles.



No hace falta todo el detalle de los tickets.

Yo pago todo lo que puedo con tarjeta de débito y así me queda registrado en la CCC.

Los gastos en efectivo trato que sean los menos posibles y los considero bajo el concepto de Retirada de Cajero.

Llevar este control es la única forma de ser conscientes de lo que nos roban en conceptos de luz, agua, gas, ....


----------



## Robopoli (29 Mar 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Por eso digo, que vale la pena como mínimo estudiarla.
> 
> Ethanol Futures Price: Latest Price & Chart for Ethanol - NASDAQ.com
> 
> Además, mira los precios del etanol. Acaban de tocar máximos de 2006 :8:



Lo de PEIX me ha llegado por varias fuentes diversas ya...
PEIX es volátil como la madre que lo parió y a lo mejor se le puede sacar bastante rendimiento con lo del GAD que llevo comentando varios días.
A ver si puedo el lunes, me animo y hago un poco de backtesting de esta con varias configuraciones y voy contando resultados a quien interese para no bombardear el foro con mis experimentos.


----------



## egarenc (29 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 21:40 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



ya, pero en los ejemplos que pones, poco puedes recortar porque la mayoria de la factura son impuestos. En cambio, en el resto de cosas: alimentación, higiene personal y del hogar, gasolina, etc es donde puedes controlar más y ser más eficientes, y para eso es casi mejor tener los tickets porque el apunte no es del todo clarificador.

por cierto, por ser tu... forza


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2014)

bertok paga En el boys con la de credito

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 22:49 ----------

sera hombreton


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ya, pero en los ejemplos que pones, poco puedes recortar porque la mayoria de la factura son impuestos. En cambio, en el resto de cosas: alimentación, higiene personal y del hogar, gasolina, etc es donde puedes controlar más y ser más eficientes, y para eso es casi mejor tener los tickets porque el apunte no es del todo clarificador.
> 
> por cierto, por ser tu... forza



Yo lo hice durante tres años. Tenia que prepararme para una disminución de ingresos cercana al 40% y eso es muuuuy difícil.Construí mi excel con todo el detalle, en alimentación separaba cada concepto.

Ultimamente lo he dejado un poco de lado porque ya tengo el objetivo conseguido. Recorte en gastos fijos,suscripciones, ropa, restaurantes y similares pero no estoy de acuerdo con Bertok en recortar de alimentación , mejor dicho en recortar la calidad de los alimentos: fruta, verdura, leche, pescado y carne de lo mejor. Prefiero variar la dieta que la calidad, mejor solo dos días solomillo que todos los días salchichas del súper, mejor una hogaza de pan decente (no del súper) que croquetas precocinadas.

De todas formas a quien no lo haya hecho le recomiendo que pruebe.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ya, pero en los ejemplos que pones, poco puedes recortar porque la mayoria de la factura son impuestos. En cambio, en el resto de cosas: alimentación, higiene personal y del hogar, gasolina, etc es donde puedes controlar más y ser más eficientes, y para eso es casi mejor tener los tickets porque el apunte no es del todo clarificador.
> 
> por cierto, por ser tu... forza



Todos esos conceptos los pago con tarjeta.

El detalle me parece suficiente.

Esta controlado

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 23:50 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo lo hice durante tres años. Tenia que prepararme para una disminución de ingresos cercana al 40% y eso es muuuuy difícil.Construí mi excel con todo el detalle, en alimentación separaba cada concepto.
> 
> Ultimamente lo he dejado un poco de lado porque ya tengo el objetivo conseguido. Recorte en gastos fijos,suscripciones, ropa, restaurantes y similares pero no estoy de acuerdo con Bertok en recortar de alimentación , mejor dicho en recortar la calidad de los alimentos: fruta, verdura, leche, pescado y carne de lo mejor. Prefiero variar la dieta que la calidad, mejor solo dos días solomillo que todos los días salchichas del súper, mejor una hogaza de pan decente (no del súper) que croquetas precocinadas.
> 
> De todas formas a quien no lo haya hecho le recomiendo que pruebe.



Yo no he dicho recortar en alimentación. De hecho es el chocolate del loro


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La prosperidad usana
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo estuve a punto de hacerlo todo en excel también, pero burbuja me proporcionó la info de un SW OpenSource estupendo:

KMyMoney

Lo recomiendo encarecidamente.


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Yo estuve a punto de hacerlo todo en excel también, pero burbuja me proporcionó la info de un SW OpenSource estupendo:
> 
> KMyMoney
> 
> Lo recomiendo encarecidamente.



Ese es el SW que he usado los últimos 2 años.

Decidí cambiarme a Excel porque en el Excel me hago comparativas por conceptos, años y meses. Ademas me comparo las medias acumuladas mensuales para diferentes ejercicios.

Por ultimo, me resulta mas como llevarme el Excel a diferentes dispositivos y ante un eventual cambio de ordenata.

Pero si que es buen SW por la opción de los reports


----------



## Janus (30 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ese es el SW que he usado los últimos 2 años.
> 
> Decidí cambiarme a Excel porque en el Excel me hago comparativas por conceptos, años y meses. Ademas me comparo las medias acumuladas mensuales para diferentes ejercicios.
> 
> ...



no es mejor trabajar un poco más para no tener que andar contando los garbanzos a la señora?.

El mundo es muy grande y con arrojo+valentía se puede buscar nuevos lares. El hombre es un nómada en busca de una economía mejor.

[YOUTUBE]mv25uBmiQ_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chila (30 Mar 2014)

A veces no queda otra Jsnus...
Por cirto, ¿que es un SW?
Ah y buenos dias que asco el cambio de hora si hay que currar...


----------



## paulistano (30 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> A veces no queda otra Jsnus...
> Por cirto, ¿que es un SW?
> Ah y buenos dias que asco el cambio de hora si hay que currar...



Entiendo que se refieren a un "sofgüah"::


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2014)

Joer... ¿que pasa si juntas Black metal y J-pop???

Lo último que nos llega del lejano oriente:

[YOUTUBE]EKfp9aKu1Mo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> A veces no queda otra Jsnus...
> Por cirto, ¿que es un SW?
> Ah y buenos dias que asco el cambio de hora si hay que currar...



Software ::::::

Si se controla en excel, prefiero hacerlo en excel. Es más creativo )))


----------



## Algas (30 Mar 2014)

atman dijo:


> Joer... ¿que pasa si juntas Black metal y J-pop???
> 
> Lo último que nos llega del lejano oriente:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EKfp9aKu1Mo[/YOUTUBE]



No me lo puedo de creer... :8:

::::::


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2014)

No sé que le véis de raro al video.

Black metal con un poco de sex appeal


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2014)

Guitarreo con tres niñas manga (btw, me las fo.... varias veces). What's new?

Rammstein FTW bitches!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (30 Mar 2014)

peix marca divergencia maja en máximos. en diario


----------



## Namreir (30 Mar 2014)

Sigo esperando a que se cierre el GAP de los 9400, y a que se desplome esto hasta los 9.000. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (30 Mar 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Sigo esperando a que se cierre el GAP de los 9400, y a que se desplome esto hasta los 9.000.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Imagino que al igual que el jato esperas sentado, porque sino las agujetas deben ser de campeonato ienso:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (30 Mar 2014)

espero guano a partir de manana o empiezo a deshacer cortos con cuantiosas minusvalias. 
.


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2014)

El camino está marcado.

Video más que recomendable

[YOUTUBE]B-brpPzfS40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Mar 2014)

Ups...

----------


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Guitarreo con tres niñas manga (btw, me las fo.... varias veces). What's new?
> 
> Rammstein FTW bitches!!!!!



Reve, que tienen 13-14 años... y cantan una canción cuyo estribillo dice muerte-muerte-muerte...

Nada en contra del Metal, tiene sus momentos, pero primero esto no es metal "de verdad", es un fake a la japonesa. Y segundo esa mezcla... no sé, por muy pegadiza que pueda ser... me repugna la idea, el concepto...

y lo que preveo a futuro... las derivadas de todo eso...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Mar 2014)

pocas veces se ve esto en todos los indicadores

ACX también marca en algunos. Pero las caída tras divergencias bajistas se producen tardan más en producirse que las subidas en las alcistas.

divergencias bajistas bastante majas en diario: acx, adveo, acciona, CARBURES( 3ª consecutiva), CIE (con los de volumen y precio fuera de bandas), GAS también diverge.

AMS no pinta mal por indicadores PERO ahora mismo está tocando pullback la tendencia, veremos si la supera o choca.

BME no me mola mucho ahora mismo. Pero igual hay que comprar 1 semana antes de presetnar resultados trimestrales como apuntaba Tono si son buenos, que se suponen.

MTS "pinta" que puede llegar a 12, como se apuntaba la semana pasada. Pinta.

Atresmedia está en un punto MUY interesante para vigilarla. aunque podemos ver los 10 aún

CAF está en soporte justo
CORREA: no me fío, justo la subieron al borde el viernes.... esperemos a ver qué pasa el lunes 
Deoleo: HCHi con proyección a 0,485


Decloban. EBRO? a punto para lo que la querías?
Ence sigo pensando que tiene mucho potencial ahora mismo, pero que cuidado hasta que rompa que aún no lo ha hecho. Y la misma confianza tengo en NTC y NAT


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2014)

Viene una semana muy interesante


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2014)

Very interesting, indeed...


----------



## Durmiente (30 Mar 2014)

Desde luego, algunos, dando ánimos, sois únicos...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Viene una semana muy interesante



solo el principio


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *pocas veces se ve esto en todos los indicadores*



Perdona la ignorancia Ane, puedes explicar un poco más el gráfico.

Ahora en serio, me tengo que poner las pilas con el AT.

GRACIAS !


----------



## sr.anus (31 Mar 2014)

Mejor no mirad los futuros, verde lechuga. Ya se que a estas horas no valen ni para tomar por culo estos datos, pero mañana pepon aparecerá


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Mar 2014)

Me ha dado por mirar sectores y en el sector contrucion esta entrado dinero (acs,fcc...) veremos donde las llevan...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Perdona la ignorancia Ane, puedes explicar un poco más el gráfico.
> 
> Ahora en serio, me tengo que poner las pilas con el AT.
> 
> GRACIAS !



Pues que hay divergencias bajistas.

El precio alcanza máximos más altos que el pico anterior, pero los indicadores no hacen lo mismo.


----------



## Chila (31 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Me ha dado por mirar sectores y en el sector contrucion esta entrado dinero (acs,fcc...) veremos donde las llevan...



Y con nuevas adjudicaciones...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Y con nuevas adjudicaciones...



se sabían el viernes, eh


----------



## amago45 (31 Mar 2014)

Amaneceres verdes
ACS y FCC vienen fuertes en la pre-apertura


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2014)

*Terrible constatación: España ya está en deflación
*
Terrible constatación: España ya está en deflación - Blogs de Valor Añadido

"Malas noticias, España abocada sí o sí a la deflación" es el nombre del post que ocupó este mismo espacio el pasado 19 de febrero. En él concluíamos, con base a los datos de inflación correspondientes al mes anterior, que el fenómeno deflacionario era inevitable en una España con capacidad ociosa de factores de producción y sin demanda boyante a la vista. El fuerte diferencial entre PIB potencial y real, output gap, aventuraba lo peor para una nación, decíamos entonces, que "no puede actuar sobre sus propios tipos de referencia, no tiene posibilidades financieras para desarrollar estímulos fiscales y carece de oferta de crédito a un coste razonable porque el sector privado permanece sobre endeudado". No way out era nuestra sucinta conclusión.

Pues bien, en este último elemento, el crédito como paradigma de la circulación del dinero, nos vamos a detener hoy. Y es que, si aceptamos que la inflación es siempre un fenómeno monetario, su evolución nos debería dar pistas para certificar si la predicción realizada al calor de lo que está sucediendo en la actividad real puede verse corregida por una tendencia en sentido contrario de la economía financiera. Para ello vamos a contraponer el terrible dato de caída interanual de los precios que ha sufrido nuestro país en marzo, menos 0,2% según el dato avanzado publicado por el INE el viernes, con las cifras más recientes de financiación a particulares y empresas de la Eurozona. Un contraste que nos permitirá comprobar si la afirmación de que nos dirigimos a una etapa larga de anemia económica a la japonesa tiene fundamento o no. Que va a ser que…

Sí.

No cabe esperar gran cosa desde el lado de la banca. De hecho *la financiación a particulares, pese a repuntar algo gracias a un pequeño tirón del crédito al consumo, se mantiene en niveles muy cercanos al estancamiento, mientras que la concedida a las empresas sigue acumulando contracción tras contracción cada mes que pasa y ya se sitúa por encima del menos 3% año sobre año. El desplome que no cesa*. Los gráficos son gentileza del gran Sober Look sobre estadísticas del BCE (SL, "Eurozone´s credit contraction continues", 28-03-2014).













Una trayectoria que no debería extrañar a nadie: tras varios años en los que se ha exigido al sector soplar y sorber a la vez (disminuir su activo para cumplir con los nuevos requisitos de capital pero sin renunciar a dar crédito), la industria se enfrenta en Europa a una nueva prueba de esfuerzo que la retratará, individual y colectivamente, allá por el otoño. A fin de evitar disgustos que afecten a accionistas, acreedores y clientes actuales, todos sus esfuerzos van a ir encaminados a salir bien en la foto, radicalizando entretanto su movimiento de ajuste por el lado izquierdo del balance. Por más que en algunas naciones, como España, el proceso de saneamiento esté muy avanzado, a nivel agregado *nos quedan seis meses en los que el acopio de recursos por parte de las entidades financieras va a seguir siendo elevado*. Los préstamos, al banco de enfrente.

La renuncia de estas instituciones al papel que como agentes económicos tienen asignado –canalizar el ahorro a la inversión– podría abrir la puerta, de hecho ya lo está haciendo, a formas alternativas de obtención de recursos. Estamos hablando esencialmente del mercado de bonos, colocaciones privadas de deuda entre varios inversores o acuerdos bilaterales peer to peer con uno de ellos. Sin embargo, aun tratándose la desintermediación bancaria de un proceso más que deseable, en la medida en que el 90% de la actividad de financiación en España se canaliza a través de la ‘ventanilla’ de un banco o caja, si estos no se deciden de verdad a abrir el grifo, poco o nada hay que hacer. Y, vuelta la burra al trigo: *si el dinero no circula, no esperen fenómenos inflacionarios, al menos a corto plazo*.

En la medida en que su llegada se retrase, puede instalarse en el subconsciente colectivo el axioma de que en nuestro país los precios sólo caen y, por tanto, que merece la pena retrasar las decisiones de consumo e inversión al mejorar el poder adquisitivo de la escasa renta disponible de que disfruta con el paso del tiempo. No sólo eso, puesto que para el deudor la deflación supone un coste adicional de lo debido –importe nominal igual, importe real mayor– puede suceder que la demanda de crédito se contraiga aún más y que el fenómeno de desapalancamiento por su parte se acelere, completándose de esta manera el círculo vicioso.

Como comentábamos hace poco más de un mes, en la entrada con la que arrancábamos este artículo, *en 1994 en Japón pocos pensaban "que la deflación iba a llegar… y llegó; para esos mismos se trataba de un fenómeno temporal y van ya dos décadas de precios decrecientes. Y eso con un nivel de paro irrisorio y una tasa de ahorro de los particulares elevada. Ojito. Nuestra situación es sustancialmente distinta, a peor"*.


----------



## Durmiente (31 Mar 2014)

No me gusta ni un pelo como ha empezado esto....


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2014)

guanos días gacelillas  

cerramos cortos 10195 en 10350 , si  :: por lo menos llevaba un apalancamiento muy bajo :rolleye:

abrimos largos con tres cojones , objetivo 11100 pero antes pullback en 10600 aprox para cerrar el gap 10200 :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (31 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No me gusta ni un pelo como ha empezado esto....



Por que? todo verde lechuga, todo es superfantastico.......


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Mar 2014)

fuera de ezentis con un 8% y a tpc las urbas con un -7%


----------



## paulistano (31 Mar 2014)

Bueno bueno, buenos dias.

Topongo vamos sacando diez centimillos a cada accion del sabadell.


Pues a mi si que me gusta como va esto::

No se si se reune el jueves el banco central europeo...puede ser una nuenaexcusa para visitar los 10.900 de Fran en este semestre:rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (31 Mar 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por que? todo verde lechuga, todo es superfantastico.......



Por eso mismo. Demasiado optimismo


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No me gusta ni un pelo como ha empezado esto....



¿Y como tendría que haber arrancado para que te hubiera gustado? ienso:


----------



## inversobres (31 Mar 2014)

Otra ronda de nuncabajismo.

San a por los 7 euros. Menos mal que se iba por el sumidero.

Esperamos acontecimientos.


----------



## TenienteDan (31 Mar 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera de ezentis con un 8% y a tpc las *urbas *con un -7%



Sal de ese chicharro infecto por dios y por tu capital!!


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Correa, tras quedarse justo en el límite de la directriz bajista, hoy rompe con gap al alza y parece que bien de momento OLE-NTC-NAT-ENC


----------



## inversobres (31 Mar 2014)

10400-450, cada vez me cuesta mas verlo. Vamos a romper maximos del año en el ibex, luego el bce la prepara y tenemos sangria.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Buenos días,
Llevaba tiempecito sin ver los dineros en bestinver y que gustito da verlos subir sin hacer absolutamente nada. 
Si no fuera porque meterse en estos tinglados nasdaquianos es tan divertido ni me lo pensaba 

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 09:31 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> 10400-450, cada vez me cuesta mas verlo. Vamos a romper maximos del año en el ibex, luego el bce la prepara y tenemos sangria.



Con Drogui? Muerte por de los mercados por sobredosis?


----------



## inversobres (31 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Llevaba tiempecito sin ver los dineros en bestinver y que gustito da verlos subir sin hacer absolutamente nada.
> Si no fuera porque meterse en estos tinglados nasdaquianos es tan divertido ni me lo pensaba
> 
> ...



Hay contrariedad de opiniones, ayer comentaban que Alemania quiere subida de tipos. Yo apuesto por que no tocan nada, solo crean expectativa.

Solo es una opinion.


----------



## paulistano (31 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Terrible constatación: España ya está en deflación
> *
> Terrible constatación: España ya está en deflación - Blogs de Valor Añadido
> 
> ...



Pues si las entidades deben captar recursos no se por que cada vez ofrecen menos intereses a los ahorradores, aunque diga que se buscarán esos recursos via emision de obligaciones o bonos.

Dice el articulo que es comp Japon pero a peor, normal....en otro post hablaban de la diferencia entre la industria nipona y la nuestra, pero nosotros tenemos sol y playa::

En algun momento el BCE tendrá que subir tipos, eso se supone que redundará en una inflación a nivel europa, seguiría España en su delfación particular?

Da la impresión de que somos un jodido cadaverienso:

A ver como salimos de esta, las distancias entre ciertos segmentos sociales cada vez son mayores, vamos hacia na sudamericanización en ese sentido.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Hay contrariedad de opiniones, ayer comentaban que Alemania quiere subida de tipos. Yo apuesto por que no tocan nada, solo crean expectativa.
> 
> Solo es una opinion.



Como dices todo eso tiene más pinta de gestión de expectativas que de otra cosa. A lo mejor me equivoco pero creo que tenemos unos días de buen peponismo por delante (fin del invierno, Putin de party line con Obama, Yellen ya puede tener un comparecencia peor que la del otro día...)


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Novartis: primer objetivo alcanzado en ensayo LCZ696 (fallos cardíacos)

GlaxoSmithKline: resultados ensayo darapladib no cumplen expectativas


----------



## atman (31 Mar 2014)

Mmm... a ver a ver... la inflación empuja los tipos... pero... no veo cómo la subida de tipos hace aumentar la inflación. 

Yo apuesto por una bajada de tipos sin inyección de dinero. Los alemanes se van a oponer a ésto hasta que verdaderamente no les quede otro remedio que tragar. De hecho, puede que sea al contrario, no inyectamos y hacemos que los tipos sean negativos, de forma que sacamos al mercado el dinero que estaba refugiado. Veo difícil que vaya a suceder, tal y como están las cosas, pero como eso haga abrir las puertas del embalse... mmmmadre mmmmía...

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 09:50 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Novartis: primer objetivo alcanzado en ensayo LCZ696 (fallos cardíacos)
> 
> GlaxoSmithKline: resultados ensayo darapladib no cumplen expectativas



Grandes espectativas por cierto de Novartis. aunque sea en un fármaco de bajo coste.


----------



## Durmiente (31 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Y como tendría que haber arrancado para que te hubiera gustado? ienso:



Por lo pronto me he montado otra vez en SAN e IBE y ya las tengo las dos en verde particular.

Pero no me termina de convencer el siempreoptimismo.


----------



## inversobres (31 Mar 2014)

De hecho se subirian los tipos para contener la inflacion ante la "recuperacion" que dicen que hay en europa. Por otra parte, si bajan tipos el mensaje esta claro, queda caspa que tragar por años.


----------



## garpie (31 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> [...]
> 
> A ver como salimos de esta, las distancias entre ciertos segmentos sociales cada vez son mayores, vamos hacia na sud*americanización* en ese sentido.



Me permito hacerle una pequeña corrección


----------



## Se vende (31 Mar 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Hay contrariedad de opiniones, ayer comentaban que Alemania quiere subida de tipos. Yo apuesto por que no tocan nada, solo crean expectativa.
> 
> Solo es una opinion.



La mayoría piensan que en esta reunión no cambiará nada por lo que no se esta descontando nada.
Por otro lado, Alemania tiene que vender a su población una imagen de dureza y seriedad pero aceptará una QE europea vendiendoles a sus ciudadanos una nueva realidad.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Llevamos 15min de parón absoluto en la mayoría de valores

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 02:07 ----------

Let´s Gowex dónde la van a parar? 

Recordemos que en 1 semana tiene 3 gaps


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

¿Cómo ven sus mercedes Judges Scientific PLC (LON:JDG)? 
¿Alguien tiene opinión formada sobre dicha compañía de los hijos de la Gran Bretaña?


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

Eurona tiene pinta de que se va a ir a visitasr la parte baja del canal... cuando intenta romper se cae/la tiran...
me planteo salir a esperarla mas abajo palmando comisiones... como la veis vosotros?
Aun asi no va mal de volumen... para ser eurona.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

ING devuelve al estado holandés otros 1.225 millones de ayuda pública

como aquí


----------



## Chila (31 Mar 2014)

Normal gowex...mientras no me la bajen mucho mas...estaran volando sl de los que entraron en maximos.


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues si las entidades deben captar recursos no se por que cada vez ofrecen menos intereses a los ahorradores, aunque diga que se buscarán esos recursos via emision de obligaciones o bonos.
> 
> Dice el articulo que es comp Japon pero a peor, normal....en otro post hablaban de la diferencia entre la industria nipona y la nuestra, pero nosotros tenemos sol y playa::
> 
> ...



No salimos bro. La década pasada no volverá.

Polarización de clases a lo bestia. Nunca te acostumbraras a salir de casa acompañado, a salir exclusivamente en coche, a llamar varias veces al día a casa para verificar que no ha habido una desgracia, a los secuestros expresa, a disfrutar de una tarde en tu urbanización sin que una bala perdida siegue tu vida al estilo sanchiguarro's balacera, ...

Llevara sus años pero el destino es la Colombia de los 90s o Ciudad Juárez de estos años atrás.

¿Pensáis que iba a salir gratis?. Pues noooooooo


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

explicación gowex






---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 02:40 ----------

Datos MUY interesantes que hablan de una posible...
Reino Unido: hipotecas concedidas (feb): 70,309; est.: 75.250; ant. rev.: 76.753


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> explicación gowex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anne, un poco de texto en Gowex, así los que no sabemos de AT aprendemos algo. Thanks


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Pues que el precio estaba muy fuera de las bandas. Normalmente, y repito, NORMALMENTE, el precio oscila entre unas bandas "gravitacionales", el precio tiene un equilibrio. Toque abajo indica compra si hay algún indicador más que apoye, precio fuera arriba indica venta si hay algún indicador más que apoye.

Me gusta está explicación de Blai
http://www.blai5.net/www/zdocs/Blai5_Titan_&_CRP_Baricentro.pdf




NTC-ENC-NAT con bastante volumen.... VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSS!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No salimos bro. La década pasada no volverá.
> 
> Polarización de clases a lo bestia. Nunca te acostumbraras a salir de casa acompañado, a salir exclusivamente en coche, a llamar varias veces al día a casa para verificar que no ha habido una desgracia, a los secuestros expresa, a disfrutar de una tarde en tu urbanización sin que una bala perdida siegue tu vida al estilo sanchiguarro's balacera, ...
> 
> ...



....como guion del mad max muy bien, pero marruecos es el futuro


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> ....como guion del mad max muy bien, pero marruecos es el futuro



Siempre podemos vender Ceuta y Melilla::


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Siempre podemos vender Ceuta y Melilla::



A Euzkadi, para que sea "intercontinental"


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Siempre podemos vender Ceuta y Melilla::



No se olvide de mallorca que ya esta medio embargado


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A Euzkadi, para que sea "intercontinental"



Euskadi es intercontinental y multicultural, de hecho la que más, aunque la *población extranjera es un 7%:*

Los inmigrantes son un tercio de todos los vascos que perciben la rgi. Noticias de Gipuzkoa


Ahora súmale el 9% que cobran y NO SE SABE EL ORIGEN DE PROCEDENCIA, súmale además los ya nacionalizados. Y no incluyo a la etnia gitana y su cultura.

Somos los más intercontinentales.


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

@paulistano, me voy a ior de eurona, la había empezado con algo de volumen pero lleva unos dias floja y hasta el 12 que son los resultados no se yo lo que va a hacer... no me fio un pelo... la pandorada chicharril la tengo presente, voy a meter a algo del ibex... o algo menos chicharril...


----------



## jpeladilla (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @paulistano, me voy a ior de eurona, la había empezado con algo de volumen pero lleva unos dias floja y hasta el 12 que son los resultados no se yo lo que va a hacer... no me fio un pelo... la pandorada chicharril la tengo presente, voy a meter a algo del ibex... o algo menos chicharril...



Acaban de salir estimaciones y no parecen muy buenas

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/03/33443_HRelev_20140331.pdf


Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro aunque hace algun tiempo que os leo. 

Yo me acabo de salir de Eurona al ver las previsiones, no dudo que la evolución futura de la empresa sea buena pero me parece que la cotización actual esta algo burbujeada.

Saludos


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

Buenos días.

Muy poco movimiento hoy en cuanto a volumen (a excepción del SAN), cuando quieran tiran todo para bajo en un visto y no visto... O se lo llevan a los 10500, depende como sople el aire.

Lo poco que mueve Bankia hoy es preocupante.

En Iberdrola estoy empezando a plantearme la salida. Si hoy no acompaña al IBEX, y su volumen es muy bajo de momento, tal vez le toque por fin corregir antes de atacar máximos de nuevo. ienso:

Bienvenido Peladilla. Hágase con un avatar si no quiere ser clasificado en la categoría Troll de nueva adquisición.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @paulistano, me voy a ior de eurona, la había empezado con algo de volumen pero lleva unos dias floja y hasta el 12 que son los resultados no se yo lo que va a hacer... no me fio un pelo... la pandorada chicharril la tengo presente, voy a meter a algo del ibex... o algo menos chicharril...



Todavía estás a tiempo de entrar en DLIA barato barato :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Muy poco movimiento hoy en cuanto a volumen (a excepción del SAN), cuando quieran tiran todo para bajo en un visto y no visto... O se lo llevan a los 10500, depende como sople el aire.
> 
> ...





Para mí IBE ahora mismo está "demasiado" arriba. Es posible que corrija un poquito y pegue el último arreón. Pero estaba el viernes fuera de las bandas, y marcando (de momento div. bajista)

ya. ya sé que los indicadores a usted no le gustan, pero muuuuucha gente les hace caso a la hora de salir o no, y precipitan el acontencimiento.

bueno, vamos a hacernos esa comida


----------



## amago45 (31 Mar 2014)

Popular rompiendo por arriba el triángulo?? o es un poco más arriba 5.55??


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Todavía estás a tiempo de entrar en DLIA barato barato :fiufiu:



Jejeje esa ya te dije que las esperaba en el 0,6-0,7 en ese caso igual si le meto algo por ver simplemente que psa con ella...
Por encima de eso :nono:


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Para mí IBE ahora mismo está "demasiado" arriba. Es posible que corrija un poquito y pegue el último arreón. Pero estaba el viernes fuera de las bandas, y marcando (de momento div. bajista)
> 
> ya. ya sé que los indicadores a usted *no le gustan*, pero muuuuucha gente les hace caso a la hora de salir o no, y precipitan el acontencimiento.
> 
> bueno, vamos a hacernos esa comida



Ni me gustan, ni me disgustan. Al AT le hago el mismo caso que a las recomendaciones dominicales de Expansión.

IBE claro que está sobrecomprado y en máximos, con lo cual en AT está creando canales nuevos cada vez que salta por arriba. 
¿Cual será el momento de corregir? pues para eso mejor fijarse en el volumen y aplicar aquello de ojos antes que cerebro.

Parece que los cuidadores se van a tomar el aperitivo.


----------



## atman (31 Mar 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A Euzkadi, para que sea "intercontinental"



Ni de coña. Cualquiera enseña Euskera a los moros...

Ahora, que una provincia canaria... es igual de intercontinental...


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

@Ponzi,
Impresionante la carrera de Mota Engil en este trimestre!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Ponzi,
> Impresionante la carrera de Mota Engil en este trimestre!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



PRAN ha fallado por lo visto en los resultados de su prueba principal y viene rojo, rojo en el premarket (-70%) ¿Todavía las llevabas?


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> PRAN ha fallado por lo visto en los resultados de su prueba principal y viene rojo, rojo en el premarket. Todavía las llevabas?



Llevo todavía en la cartera "ruleta rusa". Poquito pero llevo. Una auténtica putada aunque sabíamos lo que había así que de nada sirve lloriquear.
¿Tu llevas algo aún o saliste del todo?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Llevo todavía en la cartera "ruleta rusa". Poquito pero llevo. Una auténtica putada aunque sabíamos lo que había así que de nada sirve lloriquear.
> ¿Tu llevas algo aún o saliste del todo?



Me salí del todo, solo aprovechaba las subidas pero no me quedaba dentro más de 2 días, precisamente porque me temía que pasara esto. Una putada gorda la verdad.


----------



## Chila (31 Mar 2014)

animo con esas pran!!
Yo tambien dudo con eurona.
Y gowex ha frenado la caidao por lo menos


----------



## paulistano (31 Mar 2014)

jpeladilla dijo:


> Acaban de salir estimaciones y no parecen muy buenas
> 
> http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/03/33443_HRelev_20140331.pdf
> 
> ...





Topongo dijo:


> @paulistano, me voy a ior de eurona, la había empezado con algo de volumen pero lleva unos dias floja y hasta el 12 que son los resultados no se yo lo que va a hacer... no me fio un pelo... la pandorada chicharril la tengo presente, voy a meter a algo del ibex... o algo menos chicharril...





Por aquí os llaman "tontos":XX::XX::XX:

Eurona Wireless Telecom (71/71) - Rankia

"Bueno, pues, en mi opinión, los resultados están muy bien. Es verdad que en algunos apartados no han cumplido con sus previsiones, pero explica el por que, y es debido a la expansión de la empresa y por la compra de otras empresas. Lo que me preocupa es que hay gente un poco "tonta", ya que considerarán estos resultados malos. De hecho, habíamos empezado muy bien el día, a más de 5'50 - 5'70, pero luego se ha producido un bajón y ha bajado a negativo y ahora lucha por seguir en el cierre de el viernes: 5'45. Supongo que ha habido gente que no tienen visión de futuro, y cuando han leído el artículo, han vendido... peor para ellos..."



Veremos qué dice el mercau, que jamás es tonto, hijoputa sí, pero tonto....:no:


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me salí del todo, solo aprovechaba las subidas pero no me quedaba dentro más de 2 días, precisamente porque me temía que pasara esto. Una putada gorda la verdad.



Creo que paran la cotización hasta el miércoles. El dinero es dinero y además era poco. Lo que es una putada por la gente que tenía esperanzas en el tratamiento. Parece que van a seguir intentando trabajando en el medicamento pero que duda cabe que es un palo tremendo para la compañía que ya veremos como sobrevive ahora...


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> animo con esas pran!!
> Yo tambien dudo con eurona.
> Y gowex ha frenado la caidao por lo menos



Las farmas lo que tienen es eso. A veces sale bien y a veces sale ::


----------



## Janus (31 Mar 2014)

A record number of Arch Coal call contracts were traded during the busy trading session. There were 4.0 call contracts traded for each put contract yielding a 0.25 put/call ratio where 4,266 put and 16,937 call contracts exchanged hands.
Options can be used as predictors of stock behavior. Investors can use put/call ratios as technical indicators to read for signs of institutional sentiment. The put/call ratios offer insight to investors and can be used as either a direct or contrarian indicator for trading decisions. Unusual volume provides reliable clues that the stock is expected to make a move.
Arch Coal, Inc. is a coal producer in the United States, which sells coal to power plants, steel mills and industrial facilities. 

ACI is trading above the 50 day moving average and higher than the 200 day moving average. Shares of Arch Coal closed at $4.81, up $0.06 (1.26%) in the last trading session. Today's volume of 12.84M shares is greater than the average volume of 7.99M shares.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Mar 2014)

Janus dijo:


> A record number of Arch Coal call contracts were traded during the busy trading session. There were 4.0 call contracts traded for each put contract yielding a 0.25 put/call ratio where 4,266 put and 16,937 call contracts exchanged hands.
> Options can be used as predictors of stock behavior. Investors can use put/call ratios as technical indicators to read for signs of institutional sentiment. The put/call ratios offer insight to investors and can be used as either a direct or contrarian indicator for trading decisions. Unusual volume provides reliable clues that the stock is expected to make a move.
> Arch Coal, Inc. is a coal producer in the United States, which sells coal to power plants, steel mills and industrial facilities.
> 
> ACI is trading above the 50 day moving average and higher than the 200 day moving average. Shares of Arch Coal closed at $4.81, up $0.06 (1.26%) in the last trading session. Today's volume of 12.84M shares is greater than the average volume of 7.99M shares.



Todavía es pronto para que sea la buena. Debe de haber un catalizador que puede ser cambio legislativo o bajada gorda en la producción del shale gas IMO. Pero bueno, good news are always welcome


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Hoy resultados de CNTY. Y esta si me preocupa que voy bastante más cargadete :|


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> animo con esas pran!!
> Yo tambien dudo con eurona.
> Y gowex ha frenado la caidao por lo menos



Si pero el dinero deja de entrar... yo me voy a esperar bien a que presente resultados, bien llegue a los 4,9 me he salido con pequeñas perdidas además... 
@paulistano , los resultados y demás claro que están bien y el plan está bien trazado pero la pega que le veo a Eurona es nuestro precio de entrada, claro.
Cuando entre el LTE las tradicionales van a poder ofrecer lo que ofrece eurona y eso está aquí ya...
Habrá que ver si lees rankia verás que aun sigue en perdidas y creo que se ha dejado llevar por la "burbuja (bien entendida) gowex" sin ser lo mimso.

Ventajas...
Opable y tal, pero creo que tengo cubiertos los chicharros para este año (salvo dLia si se cumplen mis previsiones)
Aun asi suerte a los Euronos mi entrada quizá fue tarde o la he cagado con la salida...


----------



## decloban (31 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Decloban. EBRO? a punto para lo que la querías?





Eso si, no es un corto ideal.


----------



## Chila (31 Mar 2014)

ah, de ibe no me salgo.
Vamos a esperar a los 5,5 y ya veremos ahi...
Ahora es normal que descanse un poco.


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

Por cierto me acaba de llegar un mail de EVO que cambian condiciones,
Cuenta corriente pasa del 1 al 0,5 
la otra del 2 al 1,5 
Menuda mierda...


----------



## inversobres (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por cierto me acaba de llegar un mail de EVO que cambian condiciones,
> Cuenta corriente pasa del 1 al 0,5
> la otra del 2 al 1,5
> Menuda mierda...



Con el tiempo, y viendo la forma de actuar de los grandes, merecera mas la pena gastar el dinero que tenerlo en el banco.

Ya ni bancolchon.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por cierto me acaba de llegar un mail de EVO que cambian condiciones,
> Cuenta corriente pasa del 1 al 0,5
> la otra del 2 al 1,5
> Menuda mierda...



pasate al banco pichincha


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> ....como guion del mad max muy bien, pero marruecos es el futuro



También respeto opiniones porqueyolovalguistas aunque no las comparta ::::::

No es nada nuevo, la naturaleza lleva haciendo la selección desde hace millones de años :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Por cierto, lo moros tienen mucho odio acumulado contra los españoles :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por cierto me acaba de llegar un mail de EVO que cambian condiciones,
> Cuenta corriente pasa del 1 al 0,5
> la otra del 2 al 1,5
> Menuda mierda...



Por lo que queda descartada una hipotética subida de tipos este jueves. Si acaso, todo lo contrario.

¡Primera compañía! ¡Tomen posiciones!


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por cierto me acaba de llegar un mail de EVO que cambian condiciones,
> Cuenta corriente pasa del 1 al 0,5
> la otra del 2 al 1,5
> Menuda mierda...



¡Yo no lo he recibido!
Empeoran condiciones lo cual se acumula a que el mes pasado cancelaron la devolución del 1% de los pagos realizados con tarjeta...

Un 1,5% sigue siendo más de lo que dan los otros bancos.


----------



## Algas (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por cierto me acaba de llegar un mail de EVO que cambian condiciones,
> Cuenta corriente pasa del 1 al 0,5
> la otra del 2 al 1,5
> Menuda mierda...



Otra vez? hace dos meses ya lo bajaron... es la misma u otra vuelta de tuerca??::


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

Por cierto hay alguna forma de que en el tapatalk no te aparezcan imágenes en el apartado participado...
Porque claro sale la jamelga y parece lo que no es...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

A que hora habla Yellen "You know"?

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 13:54 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Por cierto hay alguna forma de que en el tapatalk no te aparezcan imágenes en el apartado participado...
> Porque claro sale la jamelga y parece lo que no es...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Creo que la única opción es que @Mr. Blonde edite el mensaje y ponga otra cosa aunque no se si me gusta la idea ienso:
El siguiente mes me pido primer en la pole que vais a flipar los de Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ah, de ibe no me salgo.
> Vamos a esperar a los 5,5 y ya veremos ahi...
> Ahora es normal que descanse un poco.



Los 5,5 también los espero yo.
El tema es si hay corrección, ya que se podría aprovechar una caidita del 2-4% para volver a entrar e ir recogiendo beneficios. 
Ahora mismo para mí son 0,68€ de plusvis por acción ienso: (y media docena de miles de acciones :

El SAN ha sido un parto lento y de mucho sufrimiento, pero empieza a dar sus frutos. Al final sí voy a conseguir llevarme algunas mazanas del jardín de los Botines. :Aplauso:
¿Pecata sigues ahí?


----------



## inversobres (31 Mar 2014)

San cerquita de los 7€ comentados. Veremos la resistencia que hay.


----------



## ... (31 Mar 2014)

Me voy de AMS con plusvalías y vuelvo a tener liquidez


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los 5,5 también los espero yo.
> El tema es si hay corrección, ya que se podría aprovechar una caidita del 2-4% para volver a entrar e ir recogiendo beneficios.
> Ahora mismo para mí son 0,68€ de plusvis por acción ienso: (y media docena de miles de acciones :
> 
> ...



Aquí sigo con mis SAN y el dedo tembloroso sobre el sell, pensando que si vendo subirá más y que si no vendo bajará y me arrepentiré de no haber vendido.

Vamos, el día a día de la gacela.


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí sigo con mis SAN y el dedo tembloroso sobre el sell, pensando que si vendo subirá más y que si no vendo bajará y me arrepentiré de no haber vendido.
> 
> Vamos, el día a día de la gacela.



El día 10 nos tocarán 0,15 de dividendo. Metálico o acciones para cobrar en Mayo. 
Creo que merecerá la pena esperar.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí sigo con mis SAN y el dedo tembloroso sobre el sell, pensando que si vendo subirá más y que si no vendo bajará y me arrepentiré de no haber vendido.
> 
> Vamos, el día a día de la gacela.



Cuidado, que se acerca muy sigilosamente...







Yo salí de SAN el pasado viernes. Quiero tener liquidez por lo que pueda pasar... y en lugar de jugar a ser gacela a cambio de unos pocos más de beneficios, jugar a ser león y cazar una buena oferta.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Mar 2014)

Hola hamijos. 

Soy un newbie en esto, y necesito halluda! 

Me gustaría abrirle unos cortos al índice minero HUI, pero no se cómo hacerlo desde el broker. Tenéis alguna idea de cómo puedo hacerlo?


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Mar 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Cuidado, que se acerca muy sigilosamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo puesto SL en el cierre del viernes. Si sigue subiendo iré subiendo el SL. Si baja, me lo saltará y solo habré dejado de ganar lo de hoy. Creo que no es mal negocio.


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

Si con la apertura USA el IBEX rompe los 10400, el peponazo de última hora puede ser memorable.

Paulistano, reserva la sala VIP del HOT que hoy lo rompemos.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si con la apertura USA el IBEX rompe los 10400, el peponazo de última hora puede ser memorable.
> 
> Paulistano, reserva la sala VIP del HOT que hoy lo rompemos.



Yo os dejo el HOT para vosotros y me voy de tiendas.
O me compro la KitchenAid...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Mar 2014)

Esto nos acerca a los 11.000...

Las tropas rusas abandonan la frontera con Ucrania cumpliendo el plan propuesto por Estados Unidos - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Chila (31 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo os dejo el HOT para vosotros y me voy de tiendas.
> O me compro la KitchenAid...



Eso q es? La thermomix?


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo os dejo el HOT para vosotros y me voy de tiendas.
> O me compro la KitchenAid...



Tu misma.

Pero hoy le toca hacer el striptis a Bertok a ritmo de Cumbia colombiana.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Mar 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Eso q es? La thermomix?



Esa ya la tengo. Es esta otra:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10350 en 10400 y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 10350 en 10400 y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :no:



Gato, alguien va a acabar haciéndose un llavero con tu cola. Y no con la que aparece en tu avatar precísamente )

Cuidado, que no es buen momento para abrir cortos...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2014)

MV sabe lo que se hace


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esa ya la tengo. Es esta otra:



¿Pero lo tuyo es una cocina o un laboratorio?

Gato, gracias por ponerte corto.
El Peponazo está servido. A disfrutar hasta máximos anuales. :Baile::Baile:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV sabe lo que se hace


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

Ostia en Sabadell se nos ha enquistado el 26...
Por lo demás tengo la posi eurona libre... ando entre mas Sabadell, Arcelor, BME, TEF y enagas, me he atragantado de chicharro este año y quiero algo relativamente tranquilo...
Mis favoritas son Arcelor, que creo puede peponear y mas Sabadeles ya que tengo la posición sería promediar a la alza.
Alguna idea foristas?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Mar 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esa ya la tengo. Es esta otra:



:no:

con lo divertido y terapéutico que es amasar a mano. Ademas de lonchafinista.


----------



## Chila (31 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿Pero lo tuyo es una cocina o un Laboretorio?



La señora tiene todos los gadgets imprescindibles...
Yo cocino en mi casa y aun no tengo aparatejos de esos, una express buena y vale.


----------



## Format (31 Mar 2014)

Interesante artículo para los jugadores en bolsa:

*Está manipulado el mercado de valores de EE.UU.?*

Is the U.S. stock market rigged? - CBS News


----------



## inversobres (31 Mar 2014)

Pechopalomismo a fuego.

Seria buena una sacudida.


----------



## rufus (31 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 10350 en 10400 y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :no:



y lo del gap sin tapar?


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

Iberdrola sigue sin pasar al verde. 

No me gusta un pelo.

_Cagoensusmuelas._


----------



## Algas (31 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Iberdrola sigue sin pasar al verde.
> 
> No me gusta un pelo.
> 
> _Cagoensusmuelas._



A mí me ha dado muy mal royo que estuvieran distribuyendo entre la gente mayor con el anuncio ese de "compro regalos a mis nietos con el dividendo de iberdrola"ienso:


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

Vendidas las Iberdrolas a 5,099.
Compradas a 4,40. Un 15% después de gastos. 
Más feliz que una perdiz y a esperar abajo si se deja.

¿por qué? hoy muy poco volumen y sin respuesta ante el subidón del IBEX. No me fío.


----------



## inversobres (31 Mar 2014)

Uyy esos 7 leuros del san... El dow acercandose a maximos historicos.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostia en Sabadell se nos ha enquistado el 26...
> Por lo demás tengo la posi eurona libre... ando entre mas Sabadell, Arcelor, BME, TEF y enagas, me he atragantado de chicharro este año y quiero algo relativamente tranquilo...
> Mis favoritas son Arcelor, que creo puede peponear y mas Sabadeles ya que tengo la posición sería promediar a la alza.
> Alguna idea foristas?



O se atasca y baja, o reconozco que metí la pata con mi corto en SAB. Este es el punto clave para mí.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Mar 2014)

Nadie sabe cómo ponerse corto en el índice minero HUI ¿? Any idea¿?


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

Algas dijo:


> A mí me ha dado muy mal royo que estuvieran distribuyendo entre la gente mayor con el anuncio ese de "compro regalos a mis nietos con el dividendo de iberdrola"ienso:



Entre otras cosas.
Pero hay más. La política de compra para amortizar acciones ya se ha acabado. Ampliarán capital para dar el dividendo del verano y será después del reparto cuando amorticen las acciones.

Creo en que subirá más, hasta los 5,5€ pero que puede corregir lo suficiente para dar juego de aquí al verano.

y si me equivoco... plusvis pa la saca y mañana Dios dirá


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Mar 2014)

Stocks Surge As Yellen Goes Uber-Dovish, Says "Fed Short Of Reaching Employment And Inflation Goals" | Zero Hedge

As if there was any surprise that Yellen was fundamentally an uber dove, she just confirmed it. Here are the key highlights from her speech from Bloomberg.

YELLEN SEES `CONSIDERABLE SLACK' IN ECONOMY, LABOR MARKET
YELLEN SAYS QE TAPER DOESN'T MEAN REDUCED STIMULUS COMMITMENT
YELLEN SAYS ECONOMY, JOB MARKET `ARE NOT BACK TO NORMAL HEALTH'
YELLEN SAYS FED SHORT OF REACHING EMPLOYMENT, INFLATION GOALS
YELLEN SAYS POST-CRISIS LABOR MARKET STRENGTHENED CONSIDERABLY
YELLEN SAYS FED TAKES ITS 2% INFLATION GOAL `VERY SERIOUSLY'
YELLEN SAYS DECLINE IN JOBLESS `GRADUAL BUT REMARKABLY STEADY'
YELLEN SAYS ECONOMY NEEDS EXTRAORDINARY SUPPORT FOR `SOME TIME'
And more from BBG:

Yellen says that despite steady progress, there’s no doubt “that the economy and the job market are not back to normal health.”
Fed’s “extraordinary commitment” to help economy recover “is still needed and will be for some time,” Yellen said in a speech at 8:55am local time in Chicago; “I believe that view is widely shared by my fellow policymakers at the Fed”
Tapering is “not a lessening of this commitment”
Fed is “still considerably short” of full employment and price stability
FOMC estimates unemployment rate consistent with full employment is 5.2%-5.6%, well below 6.7% unemployment rate for Feb.
Inflation is well below 2% long-term goal
It’s appropriate for Fed to continue providing “substantial help” to labor market, without adding to inflation risks, because of signs of considerable slack in economy
Decline in unemployment rate hasn’t helped raise wages for workers
Job market is in some ways tougher now than in any recession
Long-term unemployed face big challenges; research shows employers are less willing to hire them
There’s hope significant share of long-term unemployed will benefit from stronger labor market
Significant amount of decline in participation during recovery appears to be due to slack, a sign that Fed’s help can still be effective
Surveys show consumers and owners of small- and medium-sized businesses remain cautious about strength, durability of recovery
And the punchlines:

Numbers of people trying to find work for more than 6 mos. or a yr are higher now than any time since records began
Lower participation rate may mean 6.7% unemployment rate is overstating progress made in labor market
Pool of 7m people who work part time and want full-time jobs is much larger than should be expected at 6.7% unemployment rate; this is sign that labor conditions are worse than unemployment rate indicates 
Gee: who would have thought that the employment data used for Obama propganda purposes does not suddenly suit the Fed, whose Russell 200,000 target is in jeopardy of falling short.

And sure enough, the only thing that matters for algos is that their interpretation of Yellen's rehash of the same comments heard thousands of times already, is that more stimulus from the Fed, i.e., the long-awaited untaper, may be just around the corner. And stocks surge because the Chairmanwoman just admitted the economy is, gasp, weaker than expected.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Stocks Surge As Yellen Goes Uber-Dovish, Says "Fed Short Of Reaching Employment And Inflation Goals" | Zero Hedge
> 
> As if there was any surprise that Yellen was fundamentally an uber dove, she just confirmed it. Here are the key highlights from her speech from Bloomberg.
> 
> ...




A esta se le han quitado las ganas de dar fechas concretas por un tiempecito 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atman (31 Mar 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Nadie sabe cómo ponerse corto en el índice minero HUI ¿? Any idea¿?



Échele un vistazo a SPDR Metals & Mining ETF (XME)

o a los gold bugs. (GDX)


----------



## Chila (31 Mar 2014)

Algas dijo:


> A mí me ha dado muy mal royo que estuvieran distribuyendo entre la gente mayor con el anuncio ese de "compro regalos a mis nietos con el dividendo de iberdrola"ienso:



Yo veo que esta en la parte alta del canal, por ahora me quedo aunque subiré el stop, ya que es cierto que lo de la recompra de acciones y esa publicidad "preferentes style" echan para atrás.
Ps: ya está verde...a ver...


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

Hoy en Sabadell ni siquiera han hecho "de momento" el movimiento guanoso que le suelen hacer todos los dias, esperemos subiry dejar los 26 de una vez, pero bueno , pongo stop holgado y al menos me saco para pipas.
Señor burbujo, nos vas a pagar el dividendo y lo sabes 

@Robopoli... las delia siguen guaneando cosa fina ... sinceramente yo creo que nos vemos en los 65-70 vamos de vuelta a la normalidad tras el fail de gardner y la poca confianza... además a saber la caja que les queda, cuando iban a confirmar la ampliaciónd e capital? Se pueden retirar, creo que estaba prevista en 80 cnt por acción.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Hoy en Sabadell ni siquiera han hecho "de momento" el movimiento guanoso que le suelen hacer todos los dias, esperemos subiry dejar los 26 de una vez, pero bueno , pongo stop holgado y al menos me saco para pipas.
> Señor burbujo, nos vas a pagar el dividendo y lo sabes
> 
> @Robopoli... las delia siguen guaneando cosa fina ... sinceramente yo creo que nos vemos en los 65-70 vamos de vuelta a la normalidad tras el fail de gardner y la poca confianza... además a saber la caja que les queda, cuando iban a confirmar la ampliaciónd e capital? Se pueden retirar, creo que estaba prevista en 80 cnt por acción.




Ni idea de para cuando estaba prevista la confirmación de la ampliación de capital. De todas formas no me preocupa demasiado. El plan en lo sustancial no ha cambiado mucho y salvo que lo vea muy muy negro y vea un cambio que no me guste en la dirección de la empresa seguiré dentro.
Estoy habituado a la volatilidad y aunque de muchas vueltas el valor por el momento sigo pensando que superará el rendimiento medio del mercado este año que al final es de lo que se trata.
Veremos....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Mar 2014)

BIOF: Summary for BioFuel Energy Corp.- Yahoo! Finance

+100% Why BioFuel Energy (BIOF) Is Soaring on Monday - TheStreet


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ni idea de para cuando estaba prevista la confirmación de la ampliación de capital. De todas formas no me preocupa demasiado. El plan en lo sustancial no ha cambiado mucho y salvo que lo vea muy muy negro y vea un cambio que no me guste en la dirección de la empresa seguiré dentro.
> Estoy habituado a la volatilidad y aunque de muchas vueltas el valor por el momento sigo pensando que superará el rendimiento medio del mercado este año que al final es de lo que se trata.
> Veremos....
> 
> ...



Si baja a los 60-70 le meteré un tiritio (pequeño eso si).


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si baja a los 60-70 le meteré un tiritio (pequeño eso si).




Sería un precio cojonudo la verdad aunque obviamente no me apetece mucho que llegue a esos niveles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2014)

Chila, suerte en Iberdrola.

Hoy lo que no me ha gustado nada ha sido el volumen. Con la subida del IBEX, y algo que hubiera puesto el cuidador de su parte, la hubieran llevado a máximos un día más.
He aplicado la máxima de ojos antes que cerebro.

Con Ferrovial voy ganando más, es un valor que ha tenido sus rejonazos más o menos serios, pero nunca me he he sentido tan incómodo como hoy con IBER. 

El SAN quiere y no puede con los 7.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2014)

si hoy hay reversal y cierre rojo nos vamos sin freno a cerrar el gap 9450


----------



## Mr. Blonde (31 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A que hora habla Yellen "You know"?
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 13:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Sorry!
Si queréis, le puedo poner Spoiler.


P.D. Lo de Duro Felguera es de una parsimonia.. ::::


----------



## Robopoli (31 Mar 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Sorry!
> 
> Si queréis, le puedo poner Spoiler.
> 
> ...




A mi me gusta así 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (31 Mar 2014)

"Fed’s “extraordinary commitment” to help economy recover “is still needed and will be for some time,” Yellen said in a speech at 55am local time in Chicago; “I believe that view is widely shared by my fellow policymakers at the Fed”
Tapering is “not a lessening of this commitment”
Fed is “still considerably short” of full employment and price stability"

Mi traducción es:
la FeD, es decir los bancos privados que la controlan (JPMorgan, Citi, BAC...) opinan que siguen necesitando autoinyectarse capital para seguir insuflando vida a las empresas industriales (economia) via deuda (pero guardando en los balances una buena parte para no disparar los datos de la inflacion), ya que el empleo (a la FeD el empleo le importa un carajo) crucial para el pais (y para que Obama pueda seguir sacando pecho de su politica social y pueda ser reelegido) no se vaya por el desagüe.
El cambio eurodolar estara constante una temporadita (si la UE sigue el juego el jueves, manteniendo tipos) y podemos esperar que la bolsa usana se mantenga lateral juguteando con maximos una temporadita hasta que cierren el grifo y entonces haya que correr de verdad.


----------



## Se vende (31 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hoy hay reversal y cierre rojo nos vamos sin freno a cerrar el gap 9450



11200 para mayo


----------



## MattCoy (31 Mar 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hoy hay reversal y cierre rojo nos vamos sin freno a cerrar el gap 9450



¿Va usted corto?

Digame que si, que estoy pensando en abrir unos largos


----------



## Durmiente (31 Mar 2014)

Otra vez en liquidez total

Entré flojito esta mañana (al final) y le he sacado unos 50€ p'a la saca.

Pero he vuelto a venderlo todo


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> ¿Va usted corto?
> 
> Digame que si, que estoy pensando en abrir unos largos



MV va corto con to lo gordo , cargue largos y forrese :rolleye:

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 17:17 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 10350 en 10400 y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :no:





Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Gato, alguien va a acabar haciéndose un llavero con tu cola. Y no con la que aparece en tu avatar precísamente )
> 
> Cuidado, que no es buen momento para abrir cortos...





muertoviviente dijo:


> MV sabe lo que se hace





Tono dijo:


> ¿Pero lo tuyo es una cocina o un laboratorio?
> 
> Gato, gracias por ponerte corto.
> El Peponazo está servido. A disfrutar hasta máximos anuales. :Baile::Baile:





Douglas MacArthur dijo:


>



tremenda falta de desconocimiento :rolleye:

cuanto os falta por aprender gacelillas ::


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

bonito doji que podemos clavar


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2014)

bueno cerramos cortos 10400 en 10350 y abrimos cortos sp500 1862 futuro :Baile:


----------



## amago45 (31 Mar 2014)

Pero que habéis tocado?
Hasta aquí hemos llegado, 10.420


----------



## Durmiente (31 Mar 2014)

Tal y como se está poniendo la cosa....

Me alegro de haber vendido hace un momento.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)




----------



## Durmiente (31 Mar 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pero que habéis tocado?
> Hasta aquí hemos llegado, 10.420



Por lo visto, han presionado la tecla roja


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

100 puntos clavados en 1,5 horas


----------



## Durmiente (31 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 100 puntos clavados en 1,5 horas



No sé nada de vela japonesas de esas

Un Doji no sé lo que es... pero suena feísimo...


----------



## Se vende (31 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No sé nada de vela japonesas de esas
> 
> Un Doji no sé lo que es... pero suena feísimo...



Un doji = ni fú ni fá


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No sé nada de vela japonesas de esas
> 
> Un Doji no sé lo que es... pero suena feísimo...



Salvado, ha dicho el jato que se ponía corto y rebota un 0,40% en 5 minutos ::


----------



## Topongo (31 Mar 2014)

Bueno Sr Burbujo, nos quedamos en tierra de nadie...
mañana mas y mejor pero es verdad que Sab no ha acompañado hoy subidas de gran parte de la banca...
Y creo que al final va a tener razón o nos pegamos el castañazo o volvemos a por maximos... a ver por donde rompemos...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2014)

salvado es lo que va a necesitar ustec señor ane :rolleye:


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Mar 2014)

Vaya gatillazo en el churribez

He vendido las gowex, plusvis pala saca, no se si he hecho bien mateniendo las euronas.

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/03/33443_HRelev_20140331.pdf

El adelanto de las cuentas del viernes, es bueno (ajustando las previsiones a lo ¿real? )
aunque no se si ya estará descontao y venderán los del kubi (de 1,74 a 5,50 es un x3) y conseguiré minusvalías para compensar las otras.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (31 Mar 2014)

Gowex: "El chip cerebral con WiFi, el heredero natural del smartphone"


Guerra sucia: Prisa y Mediapro financian ataques 'hacker' contra Rojadirecta ::::::


edit: después de 2 meses con Duro (entrada triunfal a 4,94 : finally green !


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Pues al final hemos tenido el doji


----------



## amago45 (31 Mar 2014)

Era un día complicado hoy, cierre de mes, de trimestre ...


----------



## Galifrey (31 Mar 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Gowex: "El chip cerebral con WiFi, el heredero natural del smartphone"
> 
> 
> Guerra sucia: Prisa y Mediapro financian ataques 'hacker' contra Rojadirecta ::::::
> ...




Joder, que miedo lo del chip cerebral de gowex.


En otro orden de cosas parece que hoy le ha tocado descansar a gowex y ha tomado su relevo carbures, de lo cual me alegro sobremanera 

Comparto mis tribulaciones para este mes, que solo puedo meter una posi:

No se si aumentar posiciones en alguna de mis dividenderas (enagas, bme, e.on)

Si aumentar posición en carbures si corrige un poco.

Si abrir posición en gowex y así tener a las dos niñas bonitas y no volver a mirarlas hasta que lleguen al Ibex.

En cuanto a las natras se agradece un poco de verde, pero sigo en pérdidas (-15%). Ane, ¿crees que tendrá continuidad el arreón de hoy?

Un saludo.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

sobre peix

Pacific Ethanol Inc (PEIX) news: Pacific Ethanol: 'We've Only Just Begun' - Seeking Alpha

PEIX Stock | Pacific Ethanol (PEIX) Is Today's Dead Cat Bounce Stock - TheStreet

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 10:54 ----------




Galifrey dijo:


> Joder, que miedo lo del chip cerebral de gowex.
> 
> 
> En otro orden de cosas parece que hoy le ha tocado descansar a gowex y ha tomado su relevo carbures, de lo cual me alegro sobremanera
> ...





Bien NAT-NTC hoy, no?

El jueves-viernes me quité prosegur-viscofan (ya veremos si vuelvo esta semana incluso), y anoche puse un post en el que "veía" alcistas para esta semana a ntc-nat-enc de momento creo que bien van.

NAT da entrada en Vigia y Koncorde (algunos entrarán mañana por esto)

Los siguientes niveles a superar creo que son 2, luego 2,10 y luego 2,15 (creo que hasta ahí puede llegar, dudo de si más arriba ahora mismo)

También puede ser que el cuidador haga una Natrada y la destroce


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Mar 2014)

Viendo que hoy tiraba hacia arriba he entrado en FCC a 19,69. Espero que no haya sido un fake. Vigilando que no vuelva a bajar de los 15.
Por otro lado Sacyr que al final ha roto los 4,70 y espero que se vaya a por los 5 lereles.

Dos empresones tan bien gestionados se merecen cotizar mas arriba, creo que no tienen problemas de deuda ¿no?


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Mar 2014)

BUENA vuelta del ibex.......


----------



## Rodrigo (31 Mar 2014)

Yo hoy he deshecho 2/3 de Eurona (pero volvere ) y he entrado en Natra objetivo 0,297-0,30€


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Mar 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues si las entidades deben captar recursos no se por que cada vez ofrecen menos intereses a los ahorradores, aunque diga que se buscarán esos recursos via emision de obligaciones o bonos.
> 
> Dice el articulo que es comp Japon pero a peor, normal....en otro post hablaban de la diferencia entre la industria nipona y la nuestra, pero nosotros tenemos sol y playa::
> 
> ...



la deflación no es mala en sí, es simplemente reconocer la quiebra de los activos improductivos......... no su socialización...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Mar 2014)

PEIX



The ethanol industry is maturing, and the troughs of the cycle should now be profitable.
Global demand is ramping, and China likely coming online could explode international demand.
Investors will do a double take when they realize what Pacific Ethanol will earn this year.
Pacific Ethanol (PEIX) has recently had a large up-move, but this article will discuss why I think the stock has a lot further to go. Before I get into the specific upside drivers, I think it's important to understand some things about the ethanol industry and Pacific Ethanol in particular to understand why I think this rally has only just begun.

The ethanol industry is young. Domestic ethanol production capacity has gone from 900 million gallons in 1990 to 1.63 billion gallons in 2000 and 13.9 billion gallons in 2011. Ethanol's share of gasoline supply has gone from 1% in 2000 to 10% in 2010. MTBE, an oxygenate which was at one time used to help improve air quality and reduce carbon emissions, was banned in most states after it was found to be polluting the groundwater. Out of the need to replace MTBE and a need to wean ourselves from foreign oil, ethanol began being used as a mainstream component of overall gasoline consumption. The race to build out ethanol capacity was uneven, and the companies carried heavy debt burdens, were dependent on subsidies, and thus, often hurt by the vagaries of a commodities cycle, often finding themselves with insufficient cash to hedge their inputs or production. Initially, large capex requirements and low ethanol volumes made for a tough environment. As the industry ramped up by 2008, much like most industries, it began to struggle under the tough economic conditions brought about by the crash and the fallout in 2009. To add insult to injury, severe droughts in the Midwest, which started in 2010 just as the economy began to recover, wreaked havoc on the input component of corn. Heavy debt loads and economics that don't work with non-hedged input of $6-$8 dollar corn took these nascent companies within a whisker of their financial lives, and in some cases, into bankruptcy.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Mirad el nivel de manos fuertes en TEF



CAF me marca en el indicador experimental ese el NR4/IB, que se usa en forex mucho. Es decir, que las velas van encogiéndose 4 días y que a partir de mañana es cuando pega latigazo durante 3-4 días

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 11:18 ----------




Rodrigo dijo:


> Yo hoy he deshecho 2/3 de Eurona (pero volvere ) y he entrado en Natra objetivo 0,297-0,30€



NTC dices, no?


----------



## Galifrey (31 Mar 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bien NAT-NTC hoy, no?
> 
> El jueves-viernes me quité prosegur-viscofan (ya veremos si vuelvo esta semana incluso), y anoche puse un post en el que "veía" alcistas para esta semana a ntc-nat-enc de momento creo que bien van.
> 
> ...




Sí, sí, después de las pocas alegrías que daba no nos podemos quejar.

Yo entré en natra por fundamentales: empresa que casi quiebra es refinanciada (se supone que en estos tiempos que corren refinanciación implica que algo le verían), oficina comercial en londres, nueva planta en canadá, bla, bla, bla...

Pero resulta que la nueva oficina en Londres no ha implicado ninguna mejora de la facturación, que el precio del cacao está jodiendola bien y cruzo los dedos porque lo de la planta de canadá salga bien.

En mi estrategia original quería un % dividendero y un par de apuestas de crecimiento más atrevidas. Asocié más atrevidas al mercado continuo, por lo que me hice con Cafs y natas.

Visto el percal de los últimos meses empiezo a pensar que de perdidos al río: si ya voy a "lo seguro" con Ena, BME y E.On que son el peso principal de mi cartera, pues las de riesgo que sean de riesgo de verdad (bueno, no se que tiene más riesgo, la verdad) y la fiesta parece que está en el MAB, con las dos niñas bonitas y alguna mas.

En ese sentido te agradezco mucho la guía que das de los movimientos técnicos de las acciones, puesto que no descarto salirme de natra si mejora un poco más y tirarle a la conga gowera en plan sl en 0.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

He puesto en el "radar" a Atresmedia y Cementos. A ver si les da por hacer velones esta semana y se puede entrar


----------



## Chila (31 Mar 2014)

Menuda mierda cierre...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

el ibex lleva 2 semanas clonando a TEF 




Cómo véis Iberpapel?

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 12:02 ----------

BIOF: Summary for BioFuel Energy Corp.- Yahoo! Finance

BIOFUEL +115% hoy


----------



## Namreir (31 Mar 2014)

Ane como ves a Cie, Dia y Tubacex?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 20:19 ----------

Alguna recomendacion?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

CIE te puse en el hilo de cie. dia no me atrevo. tubacex tampoco.


----------



## @@strom (31 Mar 2014)

Corporación Financiera Alba vende un 1,3% de ACS a 28,515 euros por acción	
Tamaño del texto: Imprimir Enviar
Bolsamania lunes, 31 marzo 2014, 21:00
Consigue una plusvalía bruta de 46,2 millones euros
ACS 
Precio	Var. %	Var.	Fecha
28,5150	-0,09% -0,02	31/03/14 17:38:00
Añade las cotizaciones a tu web
Corporación Financiera Alba, el holding inversor de Banca March, ha notificado a la CNMV la venta del 1,306% de ACS a 28,515 euros por acción.

Corporación Alba añade que ha obtenido unos ingresos de 117,1 millones de euros y una plusvalía bruta consolidada de 46,2 millones de euros. Tras esta operación, el grupo controla el 14,999% del capital de ACS.

ACS ha bajado -0,9%, hasta 28,5150 euros.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

y la pregunta es, mañana qué? seguimos como esta última hora o no?




BolsaCanaria .info | Estudio estructural de Cementos Portland


----------



## sr.anus (31 Mar 2014)

Mañana racion de guano mañanero, Basta yá de siemprealcismoh, cojones

[YOUTUBE]SEtTK-9CjHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Mar 2014)

Dan ganas de meter un dinerito en el Popular a largo plazo.
Ese volumen...

<a href="http://imgur.com/krpMgME"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/krpMgME.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


<a href="http://imgur.com/y5pCitL"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/y5pCitL.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## atman (31 Mar 2014)

Hey!! Que ya tenemos calendario de POMO para abril... otros 5k millones menos de esteroides... 

MarketMaker??

¿esto no es suficiente para hacerles flojear un poco??

La casa lleva esta tendencia:

Diciembre 45k. 
Enero 40k. 
Febrero 35k. 
Marzo 34k 
Abril 30k millones... 

a este ritmo... si que va a hacer falta carbón para mantener la máquina en marcha...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Nadie sabe cómo ponerse corto en el índice minero HUI ¿? Any idea¿?





Dudo mucho que en los brokers normalitos lo puedas hacer....



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## @@strom (31 Mar 2014)

*¿A quién afectaría quitar la exención de 1.500 euros en dividendos?*


i
Una de las propuestas de la reforma fiscal que ha planteado el conocido como consejo de sabios es eliminar, entre otras, la exención de tributar por los primeros 1.500 euros recibidos al año como dividendos. Una medida rodeada de críticas por el desincentivo que puede suponer para muchos pequeños inversores, que precisamente en España se han caracterizado por buscar rentas periódicas de compañías que ofrecen altas retribuciones.

Y es que a esta exención se acoge buena parte de particulares que invierte en bolsa, puesto que la mayoría recibe como dividendo un cantidad inferior anualmente. Solo hay que hacer algunos números.

Todos los ahorradores que construyan hoy una cartera con los cinco grandes valores de la bolsa española e inviertan hasta 27.500 euros -destinando el mismo dinero, 5.500 euros, a comprar acciones de Inditex, Banco Santander, Telefónica, BBVA e Iberdrola - podrían acogerse a esta exención y prácticamente no tener que tributar por los dividendos percibidos. Y es que una cartera de estas caraterísticas supondría recibir unos dividendos totales de 1.504 euros al año, el límite que permite quedar exento.

Se trata de un ejemplo de una cartera modelo que podrían tener muchos pequeños inversores españoles que, si esta propuesta acaba aprobándose, saldrían perjudicados. En este momento, solo a partir de cantidades mayores se tributa al 21-25-27% en función de la cuantía mientras que de eliminarse, todos los inversores tributarían a uno de esos porcentaje desde el primer céntimo recibido como retribución.

Los expertos que respaldan que exista esta exención explican que realmente ocurre algo similar a lo que sucede en el impuesto de patrimonio. Se entiende que existe una doble tributación, ya que la empresa ya ha rendido cuentas a Hacienda por los beneficios generados y el accionista vuelve a tributar por ese dinero que reparte la compañía.

Javier Flores, de Asinver, opina que esta será "una de las medidas que se sacarán adelante, está en la línea de fondo de la propuesta general que tiende a eliminar deducciones o exenciones". El experto considera que perjudica claramente al pequeño ahorrador: "Es incoherente. Se está pidiendo a los ciudadanos que ahorren, que construyan un capital ellos mismos para su jubilación y, por tanto, hay que incentivar el ahorro y protegerlo en lugar de poner estas trabas".

Sin embargo, el comité de sabios justifica su eliminación, textualmente, porque "ni compensa pérdidas ni responde a criterios de reconocimiento o mérito social, ni pretende ahorrar gastos públicos, ni se refiere a criterios de técnica tributaria ni constituye un incentivo para conductas valorables socialmente".

¿A quién afectaría quitar la exención de 1.500 euros en dividendos? - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2014)

Ahora mismo hay que esperar









jopitxujo dijo:


> Dan ganas de meter un dinerito en el Popular a largo plazo.
> Ese volumen...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

el pop en los 2 valles últimos que ha tenido (laterales) los indicadores han marcado un segundo más bajo, cuidado aún, como apuntan

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 15:16 ----------

*ANAROSOS:*

miren en diario los 2 últimos mínimos, el segundo más abajo que el primero. Ahora miren todos los indicadores, el primero más abajo que el segundo.

me daba que hoy marcaba un posible mínimo (más bajo que el de ayer y que el de mañana) y de momento lo ha hecho. ahora si esto falla por un día, podría hacerlo mañana, pero es posible que estemos ante una subidita después de mañana.

pero me sigue dando el 3,80 también





Robopoli: Mirate BODY a ver qué te parece


----------



## Montegrifo (31 Mar 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> *¿A quién afectaría quitar la exención de 1.500 euros en dividendos?*
> 
> 
> i
> ...



Y eso lo van a permitir los botines y aliertas?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Mar 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Y eso lo van a permitir los botines y aliertas?



Igual les viene hasta bien para no pagar en efectivo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Abr 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

y nos dejas sin el actual?


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

Pasen al otro hilo!

El cabrón de mon me ha vuelto a quitar la popopopopoleeeeeinocho:inocho:


----------



## burbujas (1 Abr 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-casino-draghi-start-it-up.html#post11297988


----------

